# NTNP Chat Thread



## baby.love

Hiya girlies

If you are not WTT but still not ready to commit to TTC, then come chat here with others NTNP., Lets take the relaxed approach and keep each other company along the way.
So come on girls, lets do what comes naturally to us and chat away
​


----------



## moomin_troll

Good luck.

i think ile be joining WTT again now and we will be NTNP next year.


----------



## Carreg

Not sure if I count as NTNP or not! We are WTT until August (just under 3 weeks!) BUT I had my IUD removed last week so whilst we're not actively TTC at the moment, we aren't using any other birth control (apart from, it seems, just not BD'ing at all!) either so possibly NTNP? Happy to be an NTNP buddy if you want though baby.love! Good luck!! I really hope you get a BFP soon!

Laura
xx


----------



## baby.love

:hi: Carreg, we were WTT until feb, but we want to let nature take its course instead. It worked with Sienna, as after 12 months TTC we decided to stop and what do ya know i was pregnant within a couple of months :) 
Good luck to you too hun xx


----------



## Carreg

baby.love I think that is a much better idea really, all the pressure you put on yourself when you're actively TTC really can't help anything!! We haven't fixed a specific date in August to start trying but I have been charting my cycles for a couple of months now (copper IUD so no hormones to mess them up) in prep as we want to try out Shettles method to see if we can get a girl (not that we'll mind if we end up with a boy, so long as it's happy, healthy and kicking away the gender doesn't matter at all) as I already have one fabulous little boy so I'd love a girl!
How old are your LOs? Are they excited about the possibility of a new baby brother or sister?

Laura
xx


----------



## baby.love

Oooh whats this method then? sounds interesting. 

And yes the relaxed approach seems best, no pressure on anyone.... The kids dont know, so will be nice when we are pregnant and get to tell them, Ella is 11, Ethan is 4 and Sienna is 9 months :) 
All i am doing is tracking my cycles, purely to see if they have regulated since having Sienna.

xx


----------



## Carreg

Shettles basically works on the idea that boy sperm swim faster but die quicker whereas girl sperm swim more slowly but are more resilient so take longer to die. Therefore to get a girl you should BD only until a few days (3 or 4) before you Ov so by the time the egg arrives the boy sperm have (in theory) burnt themselves out leaving only the girl sperm to get to the egg, and vice versa for a boy - lots of BD on the day before and day that you Ov. It's supposed to be reasonably accurate. I first heard of it in A Level Biology when my Professor said she had used it successfully for all 3 of her children. But I guess we'll see!!

Are you going to be testing this month? I'm CD27, 11DPO and no point for me as only had IUD removed on Thurs! One more month to wait. Boooo!

BTW I LOVE the name Sienna!

Laura
xx


----------



## baby.love

That sounds interesting and seems viable to me :)

I am only CD10 and according to my chart i will OV next weekend! I am on average 32 day cycle since having Sienna, but still a bit irregular at the moment. So *maybe *testing this month(who am i kidding i am a poas addict :lol:) 

Sienna is gorgeous isnt it :cloud9: Although she very nearly ended up being Freya! 

I am already picking names for the next one! Is that sad? :blush: 

Leah xx


----------



## 24/7

Meee!! :D
We are TTC, but with no pressure and no charting etc. And we have names too, oops!! xxx


----------



## Carreg

oooh so excited for you, fingers crossed for timely Ov and a bfp for you in a couple of weeks then! Make sure you keep us updated!
Having names picked out isn't sad - so do we! Well, a short list at least! What are your current favourites? (unless you're superstitious and would rather not say!)
24/7 - welcome to the club! Lots of good luck and baby dust for you! Are you going to be testing this month? I feel quite left out! 
Laura
xx


----------



## 24/7

Well I did a test on friday on day 24, and it was negative, but AF still hasn't arrived, but I feel like she is on her way so not going to test again yet, as much as I want to. :blush:

We like the names Samuel and Olivia, and I mentioned it to my best friend who is 15 weeks, and she has now decided to name her baby Olivia if she has a girl. :cry: I want to stand firm and still use it if we have a girlie, but am unsure if it is ok or not? :dohh: What names do you like? xxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya 24/7 :hugs: Welcome in x

I'm not superstitious really, are you?.. The names i like at the moment are

Girls

Imogen (current fave)
Felicity
Jessica
Alys

Boys

Riley
Toby
Noah (OH wont let me have this name though)
Declan
Daniel


----------



## baby.love

24/7 i love your name choices, as for your friend!!!! I'd stay firm and use it if it means alot to you :hugs: If any friend of mine did that i really think i would flip out (but i am highly emotional :lol:)


----------



## 24/7

I really have my heart set on Olivia, and what annoys me more is she wants to call her LO Allie, but OH won't agree, so they have decided on Olivia to shorten it to Allie? Which makes no sense to me. :( I love the names Imogen and Noah too.

Hubby really wants a boy, and wants to try shettles, and I would be happy with either and am not sure I want to try for one sex in particular especially as it is our first and we would ideally, money and space permitting like three, so I'd like to just to see what arrives, and then try for a boy on our second if we have a girl first But we shall see, as it all depends on OH being happy to not have sex for a few days, and he certainly won't like that. :D


----------



## baby.love

Oh god hun thats terrible! Lets all keep our fingers crossed that she has a boy then :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

baby.love said:


> Oh god hun thats terrible! Lets all keep our fingers crossed that she has a boy then :hugs:

Selfishly I hope she does. :blush: I think I wouldn't mind so much if she was going to actually call LO Olivia, but she says she never will, just Allie, so it seems a waste. :cry:
Saying that I might have a boy too. :haha: I don't know why though, but I have a feeling our first will be a little pink beanie. :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## baby.love

Its not selfish at all, her behaviour to you is!! I know that names are not property in that sense to steal, but if i told my best mate the names i wanted and she used them!! Well i would be so hurt and disgusted tbh, Its such a personal thing picking names.

Is she having a sexing scan? ... xx


----------



## Carreg

ooooh 24/7 fingers crossed it's not AF a-calling but maybe something else! Do let us know what happens! I can't believe your friend did that, if the name means a lot to you then I agree with Leah, you should stand firm and go with it! I would probably be quite upset if someone did that to me too.
I'm not superstitious. The names we like currently are:
Boys:
Jasper (before anyone says it, we liked it BEFORE Twilight! And Edward too!)
Zach
Orion
Tristan (well, I like it but OH is unconvinced!)
Kazander (shortened to Xander)

Girls
Elizabeth
Ginevra
Imogen (snap Leah!)
Harriet
Violet
Athene
Antigone

The ones higher up the list are the current highest ranking ones!

My little any is called Felix so we're not too afraid of unusual names, within reason!
I really like Riley too but OH doesn't :-(
24/7 maybe your friend will change her mine? She's still got quite a long time to think! Maybe you could mention to her how you feel?


----------



## baby.love

Ooh me likey more unusual names, but my OH doesnt :(


----------



## 24/7

She has her gender scan in 8 weeks and she is going to find out so all will be revealed then!! I have said how much I like it, but feel bad keep going on about it!! :( 
I so hope it's not af, but ita our first month of ntnp, so unlikely to be pregnant, but would be perfect as I ovulated on our wedding day so that would make it extra special!! xxxxx


----------



## Carreg

bloody phone put any when I meant boy! Oops! I'm sure you got the point though.
24/7 that would be so amazing if you conceived from your wedding day Ov! A honeymoon baby! Did you go somewhere nice?


----------



## 24/7

It would be so special, and the best present ever!! :D
We haven't been away yet, just enjoyed a couple of weeks at home so we have a holiday to look forward to at the end of the summer, and I can't wait!! xxxx


----------



## baby.love

That really would be the icing on the wedding cake hun xxx I hope this is your month xxx


----------



## Carreg

a couple of weeks off work at home has got to have been nice though anyway! Where are you going at the end of the summer? We're not having a main holiday this year as we had a long weekend in Cornwall for my birthday in May and a week in Amsterdam (partly on business for my OH then a few days holiday on the end) in January instead.
Fingers crossed for you and keep us updated! 

xxx


----------



## 24/7

We haven't decided yet, probably going to be in this country as I have to be very careful what I eat as I'm coeliac so think going abroad would be abit to much worry for me but we have a couple of weeks to decide yet. :) 
xxxxx


----------



## Carreg

oooh don't envy you. My OH's Dad is Coeliac. When we all go out together with his parents and mine we cause great consternation in restaurants as there is one Coeliac, one diabetic vegetarian (my Dad) and one who is dairy intolerant (my Dad's GF)!
I hope you find somewhere nice to go, and let's hope you have a passenger by then!
xx


----------



## Laelani

Yayyyy for NTNP!!!


----------



## Carreg

woooo Laelani, welcome to the club! What's your story?
xx


----------



## Laelani

OH and I have been close friends for 13 years and recently got together officially. We are now planning on nature taking its course and we hope to have a baby at some point soon. If we aren't pregnant by March 2011 we are going to move over to TTC. It's all pretty exciting!


----------



## 24/7

It's so annoying, and makes simple things so complicated, but can't moan too much!! :p My main worry is it's affects on conceiving and pregnancy, but trying to stay positive and focus on the fact that we are young and have plenty of time, and oddly I have a feeling that we will get our BFP in August and will have a pink beanie, but we shall see. :D

Sadly AF arrived just after my last post, booooo!! 

And Hi Laelani!! :D And names to add to our lists? xxxxx


----------



## Laelani

Good luck with your August BFP!!! FX'd for ya!

Names we like are Kaiden and Jaxon, we currently have no girl names picked.


----------



## baby.love

Welcome in Laelani :hugs:

24/7 sorry about AF showing up babes :hugs: 

Girls shall i change the title to NTNP chat thread? also we could have a list of our names on the front page if you want?

Right back soon, just watching BNTM :blush:


----------



## 24/7

Oh that sounds fab babylove!! :D
Our own special thread!! :D xxxx


----------



## Carreg

Leah, you are psychic or something! I was just thinking it would be cool to have our names on the front page and was going to post about it when taa-daa you've already mentioned it!
24/7 sorry to hear that AF has arrived :-( I hope her visit is quick and painless!
Laelani - good luck! Are you testing this month or joining me (and now 24/7 too :-( ) on the bench?
xx


----------



## baby.love

Fab stuff i'll change it now, then do a pretty list with our user & proper names :D x


----------



## Laelani

baby.love -- it would be a great idea to have our names listed on the front page and chatting away here. 

Carreg -- If AF doesn't show up on the 30th I'll be waiting for a week or so after then if she doesn't show up then I'll be testing.


----------



## baby.love

There we are front page done and title changed,

can all you lovelies pop a post with your name & what no baby you are NTNP, then i'll add it to the front :kiss:


----------



## Laelani

My name is Becca and I am NTNP Baby #1 :D

Front page looks lovely too btw.


----------



## 24/7

Jen and baby number one too. :D xx


----------



## baby.love

All updated with a list :D


----------



## Laelani

Yayyy!!! :D


----------



## baby.love

It feels great knowing i have others to talk to about NTNP, its hard to know where to fit in sometimes.. WTT isnt quite right, but TTC is a bit scary and too full on for me :blush:


----------



## 24/7

Agree!! Now we have a home!! :D


----------



## Laelani

Yes agreed!!! WTT still works for me since we aren't really hardcore trying until March so I still have a TTC date. However, I still have hopes that with NTNP we will get that BFP well before March. :haha:


----------



## 24/7

I want my BFP right now. :haha:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :)

24/7 i know exactly how you feel, i want one too :lol:


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladies!
Leah - the front page looks awesome :) And I agree re TTC - I had a look in there and it's all a bit scary and intense!! So if you all don't mind then I'll still hang out here even when we switch to TTC next month! This is much more chilled and, IMHO, more conducive to relaxed and productive baby making!!!

Why is it that the minute I get to work I find myself logging on to BnB?? Bad Laura!

Jen - I feel your pain! I am soooooo broody right now and I can feel that AF is on the way soon and know we have no hopes for this month anyway :(

Better go an look like I might be doing some work at least....hope everyone is having a good day!!

Laura
xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning Laura.. You stick in here aslong as you need to :D I am staying here until i get that wonderful :bfp:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls can I join you... I am on my 3rd cycle of NTNP and I am hoping I got lucky this month... testing on monday and I am 7 DPO today!!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya 4magpies of course you can come in :)


Girls Wobbles has mentioned in the help section that NTNP threads should be in the TTC section, shall i ask her to move this thread over there? I dont want it disappearing and us not knowing where its gone :lol:

Leah xx


----------



## Carreg

Hi 4magpies and welcome!! Good luck for Monday - fingers crossed for our first BFP!!

Do you want to have you name & number baby that you are NTNP for added to the front page?

Leah - much as I would prefer us to not be in TTC I guess if that's what we have to do to not be deleted then we should!

Anyone else doing this at work???

Laura
xx


----------



## baby.love

Laura i will PM her later and see what she thinks :)


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh yeah go on...

I'm Becca & NTNP for #1, but I had a MC at 5 weeks 2 years ago.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol 2 Becca's (Laelani is a Becca too!) this may get confusing :)

Sorry to hear about your MC :( Something I hope I will never have to experience. Can't imagine how hard it must be. But...positiveness...good luck and lots of sticky baby dust for you and roll on Monday! I'll be biting my nails for you!!

xx


----------



## baby.love

Erm 2 Becca's is gonna be confusing :lol: My brain cant cope :wacko:

Do either of you have a shorter nickname?


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh I didnt realise havent looked at the front...

I can be rebecca if its that confusing... not really fussed.

Yeah most awful experience of my life and longed to be pregnant ever since which is really hard when your partner wants to wait!! Argh!! We are NTNP till december and if havent caught by then we will be TTC and I can go see the fertility specialist in June next year!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

There we are front page all updated x

Rebecca i'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you get a very sticky bean soon xx


----------



## Carreg

(Re)Becca - men! they don't understand anything! It took me AGES to convince my OH to TTc this year at all!! Do you have any names picked out yet?

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Nooo havent got that far yet & dont want to 100% decide on a name till I see baby.

I have about 20 that I like but will look more into it when I am pregnant.

Would like a boy but would be equally happy with a girl.

I have been moaning about TTC since may last year and he finally gave me December as the time to go ahead before we moved into our new 2 bedroom home as we now have room for a LO! Our old house was a 1 bed.

xxx


----------



## Laelani

Morning ladies!

Just here for a quick second, I'm on my way out to work orientation! Whoo! 

Anyway if we need to move over to TTC in order to keep our thread that's what we should do. Also for shorter nicknames for the other Becca I can also go by Bex. It was a nickname I received in university and still go by it now and then. 

Good luck this month Becca hopefully you get the BFP you are hoping for!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## 4magpies

Dont worry I will keep you all posted...! I can test friday the earliest but going to try and hold out till monday!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Morning Bex! Hope your work orientation goes well - what do you do?

Becca - we don't have any definite names yet either, just a list of some we like. I have been going on at my OH about TTC for about a year but gave it up mostly until May this year when I had my 26th birthday and started hearing my bodyclock SCREAMING at me! On that note, how old is everyone else?
Good luck holding out til Monday, I'm not sure I'd make it!!

xxx


----------



## Laelani

My orientation is for a call center doing customer service. Kinda sucks but whatever I will hopefully work myself into a trainer's position soon enough. The pay is good and making money is perfect. :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I turned 23 in June... my OH is 24.

I want to be a young mum so thats why I dont want to leave it too late. My mum was 23 when she had me and that worked out well...

I feel 100% ready now too, I have the house, the job, the car, the OH. Which makes not TTC all the more frustating... NTNP will have to do for now though.

I refuse to touch our spare room until I am pregnant and can decorate it as a nursery!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Bex - good luck :) I worked in a call centre for a few months before I went to Uni so I can feel your pain with it kinda sucking but I hope you get to the managers position soon! And agree that any job that pays reasonable money is good to have!!

Becca - I agree with the wanting to be a young Mum too. I was 22 and a half and ex-hubby was 23 (we conceived a month after we got married!) when Felix was born and that was perfect for me and I hoped to have #2 already by now but unfortunately that all went a bit pear shaped :( However! Got fabulous OH now and so hopefully #2 (his #1) will be forthcoming soon! OH is 28 and always maintained stubbornly that he didn't want kids til 30 but I kinda pointed out that he has to take my views into account too so why didn't we compromise as I said I wanted 2 kids together by the time I am 30 (I don't really want to have kids once I'm more than 30/31...just my personal thing) and so that meant starting about a year ago but I have waited an extra year (and counting)...so now even if we conceived next cycle he'd be 29 by the time LO arrived. I think that was what finally persuaded him..I don't think he'd actually thought about the TIME it can take for these things to happen! Men!
NTNP is a good start though....at least it means you still have the chance of conceiving! Better than nothing!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Exactly... but I have to tread carefully as dont want to scare him into not NTNP if you get me? Lol.

I'll get there eventually... I'm hoping my weight loss will help as least time I fell pregnant I lost weight before it so I'm trying to get to that weight again!! Fingers crossed.

xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Hi Girls!! :D

Been busy busy today, lots of boring washing and ironing then went shopping for OH's birthday which is two weeks today and got him some really nice presents, which I have just wrapped and put away!! Whilst I was out I naughtily popped into Mothercare with my wonderful Mummy so we could have a sneaky look around, so smiles all round!!

Ooooh we are off to TTC it would seem, well I'll be here whatever!! xxxx


----------



## 24/7

And Hi 4magpies!! :D xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hiiii 24/7 how was the wedding?!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Afternoon Jen! Glad you had such a good day :) What presents did you get your hubby? (or is he likely to see on here) Sneaky looks round Mothercare are always good...I have been doing that recently too! And Ebay...tracking sooo much stuff on Ebay (and possibly buying a few small things too :blush:)

One hour left of work...today has dragged sooo badly...come on clock go faster!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Wedding was amazing thanks, a really lovely day!! :D We only had a very small do, but for us that made it perfect, and I absolutely love being married, even when doing OH's ironing on my afternoon off.... :p

Hubby's presents are a PS3 game that he wanted, a superdry polo shirt, some boxers and a model aeroplane to build/paint etc. :D I want a couple of tiny little presents, but I don't know what to get?!? I absolutely love buying presents for people!! :D

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Good afternoon girls :)

Laura, i'm 30 but shhhhhh its a secret :lol: It was a major thing leading upto my bday, i'm still not used to saying it and i miss my 20's alot :(

Nicknames sorted now for Bex & Becca x

I've been naughty and had a nap with my little ones this afternoon :blush:


----------



## Carreg

Awww Leah, don't feel bad about being 30! That's not so bad!! If I was 30 and NTNP #4 I'd be very pleased! At this rate I'll be 30 and only just about to try for #3!!

Afternoon nap sounds awesome...I have been practically falling asleep at my desk all afternoon. Very slow day! Patiently awaiting OH to pick me up atm and then going home to make lasagne. Mmmmmm.

Jen - those presents sound cool, I hope your hubby likes them. I love buying presents too and I always end up over spending or buying too many! Especially at Christmas, and then I get a telling off from the OH as he feels like he doesn't make enough effort! *sigh*

xx


----------



## baby.love

Laura thats one way of looking at it :) I was 18 when i had Ella, so started young! Although she wasnt planned she is such a blessing :)

Thought i'd give you girls some back story on me if thats ok :)

I met Nathan(OH) just over 6 years ago and we have been crazy about each other since :cloud9: But life has dealt us some crap :( After 6 months of dating Nathan found a lump in his downstairs department which was cancerous, It was an awfull time but we stayed strong and went onto concieve Ethan 6 months later :D 
Ethan is amazing but bless him he is autistic, we are currently in the process of meeting with the panel to get the full diagnosis. He has a speech disorder, OCD and ADHD to go with it, it sounds bad but he is a gorgeous little dude :D
Since having Ethan i have discovered i have fibroids, so that teamed with Nathan's 1 testicle made it a hard journey to having Sienna & she took 12 months to concieve.

So thats us, we wouldnt change anything we have been through and are not bitter about any of it, it just makes us appreciate what we have so much more :D

Anyways, Nathan is just getting the kids off to bed and then we are tucking into a chinese.. Gonna chill tonight as we have a 2 hour assessment appointment for Ethan in the morning :)

L xx


----------



## dragonhawk

Hiya, well I'm definitely NTNP.... Oh and I'm ancient... Will be trying for #1 and I'm 32 in September!!! I feel so old! Blurgh!!!!

I'm really hoping that if/when we do have a child, it's a girl, as that's what I've always 'wanted' but to be honest, I will just be incredibly happy to have a baby. I have to confuse to being completely nuts though. After 2 weeks of being off my BCP, we had a rather energetic time and we were both convinced that I would be pregnant. However we were both relieved to find it was a :bfn: as there are some things that we really want to do first, but could obviously rearrange if I did get preggers.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya dragonhawk :) Do you want your name popped on our front list?


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh yes please. :) Very excited. Just wish that I hadn't got frustrated with my CBFM at the weekend and reset it, only to find it was doing exactly what it was meant to do! Grrr....!!!!

Feel about ready to throw the thing out the window, as I'm pretty sure I know when I ovulate anyway.


----------



## baby.love

Ok hun, well whats ya name? Or would you rather i just put your username on the list? 

:wohoo: I have just convinced my OH to get me the car i like ... I am still learning to drive but my instructor thinks i will be quite a quick learner :smug:
So i am now looking at Citroen Xsara Picasso's on ebay :lol:


----------



## dragonhawk

Sorry, can I ask that we stick with my username. I'm not sure that I want to risk anyone that I work with knowing exactly who I am. Sorry.

Bizarrely, I'm just looking at cars now. I've managed to get it down to a Mini or a Fiesta. (This is as a second car, for me as I've got a rustbucket of a car at present that will not get through it's MOT in September.)


----------



## baby.love

No probs dragonhawk, I'll update the list now xx

Its fun car hunting isnt it :) Although i keep finding myself looking at Rangerover Sports!! If only huh!


----------



## dragonhawk

Ha ha.... That's much like I was until recently. I was determined to have a Smart car. Then it eventually dawned on me that it wouldn't be that practical if/when we finally have a LO. So now I'm down to yellow Mini or blue Fiesta. :)


----------



## baby.love

Right girls... Regarding moving this to TTC! Shall i PM anyone or shall we leave it and see what happens? I dont think we are in anyones way as the title says what this thread is about. If its in the wrong spot i'm sure a mod will let us know x


----------



## baby.love

dragonhawk you could always pop baby on the roof of the smartcar :rofl:


----------



## dragonhawk

Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!! Nah, Stick hubbie on the roof. He doesn't have any hair that can get messed. Completely bald. :)


----------



## 24/7

Cars, cars, cars!! :D

Well all jobs done now and down for a nice evening with my wonderful hubs and bnb!! :D xxx


----------



## baby.love

Girls i've just spotted a NTNP sub section! When opened i'll get us moved over :D


----------



## 24/7

Yippeeee!! :D


----------



## Celesse

Hello Ladies. I guess NTNP is the closest I'm going to get to TTC right now. We are not using contraception and having sex when we feel like it. But at the moment I am almost exclusively breastfeeding #1 and AF hasn't returned. We want to try in August but in the absence of a menstrual cycle our "trying" is just going to be random humping iykwim!


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Celesse welcome to the gang :flower:

Firstly well done you on the BF'ing :) secondly you may still ovulate from what i have read, a girl i know on here is still BF'ing her baby who is 8 months old and she is pregnant again! and i'm sure she said her periods hadnt returned :) xx


----------



## Laelani

Yayyy they are adding a NTNP section! That's very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Hey girls - mind if I join?

Me and OH aren't TTC yet but we don't use any sort of contraception, OH just pulls out...We've been together for about 3 and a half years now and been NTNP for about 1 :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Welcome aboard smilie!! 
xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Thankyou :) xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning Smile :wave: of course you can join us x

Celesse and Smile if you want your names on the front page just pop a post on here with your real name(optional) and what baby you are NTNP :)

Hope all my girls are well this morning? We have a busy old day ahead, so just filling up on coffee before getting sorted :coffee: xx


----------



## Smile181c

Cool - can I have my name on the front page? It's Chloe and I'm NTNP#1 :)

xx


----------



## baby.love

There we are Chloe you are now officially part of the gang!! :muaha:


----------



## Smile181c

Yay :happydance:

How is everyone? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Heeeeey chloe!

8DPO for me girls, felt a wee bit sick on the way into work but feel okay now. Got a lil bit of a headache too.

So tired today... yawn!! 

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Hellooo :)

Gah I really hope they are pg symptoms for you! xx


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: <--- Thats me cheering you on for that :bfp: Becca x


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girlies...

I'm not feeling confident about it for some reason.

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

You just need PMA that's all :) 

That's like my mantra when I'm feeling crap!


----------



## 24/7

Morning Everyone!!

Feel abit meh today, it is my first day back at work today after five days off and it is a late shift, which I hate. :( Generally speaking I don't like my job and wish anything else would pay similar, but sadly it doesn't so got to keep plugging away at it for now sadly....

Magpies, hope you get your BFP hunny, how exciting!! xxxxx


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladies! I certainly missed a lot last night didn't I? You've all been very busy!

Welcome Dragonhawk, Celesse and Smile! Our gang is certainly growing fast! And our own section too - that's awesome! Yay!

Leah - your backstory is so heartwarming, really full of amazingness :) LOADS of luck for #4! If anyone wants my backstory PM me, I'm (reasonably) happy to tell people about it but would prefer not to do it where EVERYONE (not just our little gang) can see it! And now you're all itching with curiosity - it's nothing too scandalous ladies, just a llittle sensitive!

Becca - I hope those are pg symptoms!! Fingers crossed for your BFP! Can't wait for you to test on Monday (or Friday!)

I'm expecting AF any day now, can't wait to get her out of the way with!!

What is everyone up to today? For me, another boring day in work!

Laura
xx


----------



## Smile181c

Same here Laura - stupid work! 

xx


----------



## Carreg

How's your day going Chloe?

Mine is dragging! Grrrr!
xx


----------



## Smile181c

So's mine! 

Been here far too long today for my liking  Wish it was 4:30 already! I might leave at 4 today though I'm not sure 

Luckily my manager is in a lot of meetings today so I get lots of time on the net lol xx


----------



## Carreg

4:30?? Alright for some!! I don't get off til 5:15! What do you do?
We're not supposed to use the net except at lunch or for work purposes really...but I find myself being very sneaky a lot of the time where BnB is involved!! Not helped by the fact that, after a manic week last week, I have sweet FA to do this week so far!

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha wish I had nothing to do! I'm procrastinating right now :)

I work in an office but we're on flexi time so as long as we work 37 hours a week and are in the office 10am-3pm then we're pretty much allowed to come and go as we please  seeing as though I got here at 7:50 this morning I can go at ten to four if I want  X


----------



## baby.love

Good afternoon all :)

Gosh what a morning, we had the 2nd assessment appointment for Ethan today.. Its so draining.. Whilst there i asked them the odds of having another baby with autism are, and they said they dont think Ethans is genetic!! Which means we are good to go and we have a 95% chance of having a child without.. It wouldnt matter if it was, but always good to be informed about these things.

Off to asda later as its payday :D 

Becca - The month i fell preg with Sienna was the month i was sure i was out!!! Good luck babes xx


----------



## Smile181c

Ah that's good news then :) Happyhappy!

Gotta love payday :) I don't get paid until the 30th though :(


----------



## Laelani

Hiya ladies!

Welcome Dragonhawk, Celesse and Smile! Glad to have you join our gang! 

Seems like you are all slaving away at work ;) :haha: I am just sitting at home no so patiently waiting for the phone to ring to tell me if I am going to be starting work next week. My orientation thing was more like an interview and they didn't tell me if I for sure got the job or not. Ugh. This is getting really stressful.


----------



## Smile181c

Ah well fingers crossed for you Lae :)

Thanks for the welcome :)


----------



## Smile181c

And I wouldn't say I was _slaving_ away at work....:haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I have belly ache... and I am stressed out today. Work!! Grr.

I finish at half 5, also headache getting worse. Want to go home to bed.

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Work stresses me out all the time so I understand your pain lol

How's it going working at the new dealership?


----------



## Carreg

Oh yes SLAVING away on BnB!! Luckily, my manager is slacking off too as we are all quiet. We're just sitting about discussing baking and recipes and getting hungry!!

Chloe - Lucky you on flexi time! Don't envy your early start though and think you definitely deserve to go home at 4! I work in an office too, for an IT & business outsourcing company. When it's busy it's manic and stressful, when it's not it's dead like this and boring!!

Bex - fingers crossed for your job! When will they let you know?

Leah - How did Ethan's assessment go? And great news about it not being genetic :) Lucky you for payday today! Wish I got paid today I'm broke already as we had to tax the car and buy 4 new tyres this month! I don't get paid til 30th either :(

Becca - I hope you get to bed soon, it sounds like you're having a bad time. :hugs: But let's hope it's for good reasons!

xx


----------



## Smile181c

I just work by the ethos - the earlier I start the earlier I get to go home lol

My manager doesn't come in until like 8:45 so at least I get a bit of time to chill out before I have to do some work! 

I hope you feel crappy because of good reasons too Bec (is bec ok? Idk lol) FX'd still!


----------



## Laelani

Carreg -- They were supposed to call me last night and haven't yet. I'm giving them until this afternoon then I'm calling them.


----------



## 4magpies

It's going okay, just keep finding more and more rubbish and stuff that hasnt been done properly... Stresses me out that I have to sort it and its not even my crap.

Also I think I finally have it sorted and then something else pops up!

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Silly unorganised people!


----------



## baby.love

Laura, it went really well thanks :) They think Ethans ASD is mild, so managable. It means when he is older it shouldnt be noticable, whereas now he has classic traits such as flapping/jumping/language etc.

Oooh check me out with my new shiny ticker :dance: (i'm easily pleased) .. x


----------



## Laelani

Oooo nice :D


----------



## Carreg

Oh I'm so glad Leah, you must be very pleased :)

Also, awesome ticker :D I'm going to get me one of those ones that says 'grow egg grow' and 'try try try' etc on it once AF arrives!

Anyone else got crazy weather today? It's humid (almost unbearably so) and dark and grey and overcast but it won't blinking rain properly! A few drizzley showers is all when it obviously needs a blinking good thunder storm to sort itself out!

xx


----------



## baby.love

We are chuffed to F'ing bits Laura :lol: .. The weather is pants here, same as yours by the sounds of it, I want it to absolutly piddle down and freshen the air up.


----------



## Carreg

and now bright sunshine :shrug::lol: still, my garden will be enjoying it I'm sure! No doubt by the time I get home my butternut squash plant will have grown ANOTHER foot (it does this on almost a daily basis! it is about to cross my patio and come in the window I think!)

Half an hour to go.....come onnnn clock!! :lol:


----------



## 4magpies

Haha, I have one of those. Courtship at the moment for me!!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

OK, here's a sensible question....

How does one join the NTNP forum in TTC, or is it really not open yet?????


----------



## Celesse

I don't think its open yet.


----------



## ProudMary83

I guess I'll officially join this thread rather than stock it. 

We've been NTNP since Feb this year . . just the pull out method here. Depending who you talk to whether or not to count this as a 'method'. I Hoping the husband comes around soon and stops this pull out business.:winkwink:


----------



## Smile181c

I want it to be open now! *tantrum*  x


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Smile181c said:


> I want it to be open now! *tantrum*  x

Me too. In fact I will even go as far as to say I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## LittlePeople

Hi, 

I'm Nikki and OH and I are NTNP #1 :)


----------



## Carreg

ooh more lovely people! Welcome Nikki and CharmedKirsty! I'm sure once Leah (baby.love) comes along she will add you to the front page :) Hope you're both doing well and fingers crossed for baby dust & BFPs for you both :)

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome :D

x


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Just had a little brows though. Leah my brother and nephew both have ASD so I understand your concern. I can honestly say it is something that worries me and one of the reason I would like a girl first as I know its less common in girls. I think if I had a boy I would watching for the signs rather than enjoying my child.


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls & welcome to our newbies :wave:

I will update the front page in a bit & catch up with whats been happening :) Just spent 2 hours in asda :shock: so i am now gonna put the shopping away and grab some tea :munch: xx


----------



## baby.love

Right just about to update before tucking onto some fish & chips :)

ProudMary & CharmedKirsty unless your usernames are cryptic i will assume they include your real name :lol: - trust me i aint blonde for nothing :D Also Mary is it baby #1 you are NTNP?

Girls i am shattered :sleep: Wish i could say early night for me, but they dont exsist!


----------



## ProudMary83

baby.love said:


> ntnp #1!


----------



## Laelani

Welcome to the gang ProudMary83!


----------



## Smile181c

:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :) 

Well i have a stinking headache this morning :( But onwards and upwards as i have loads to do... 

What are everyones plans today? x


----------



## baby.love

Oooh i forgot to say.. we have picked the definate names now!!! Crazy i know but we love them and are 100% set... And the names are

Girl

Darcy Mae

Boy 

Toby John

:yipee: I love them both so much x


----------



## 24/7

Stupid laptop just deleted my post. :growlmad:

The basics were I hate my job. :growlmad::growlmad:

xxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Ah :hugs: 24/7

And those names are lovely :) Me and OH don't agree on names at all really lol although we've just said that if we have a girl I will name her and if we have a boy OH can name her 

My girls choices are:

Scarlett Laila
Laila Scarlett (see what I did? :haha:)
Erin << but I don't have a middle name for that lol

OH's boys choices are (and it's basically just one lol)

Joshua Tyler

Tyler Joshua

I love the name Zachary but OH hates it :(


----------



## Elhaym

I'm not NTNP for 8 weeks but was wondering if I could join you ladies? :blush:

I can't believe I finally have a date!


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome! :D xx


----------



## baby.love

Elhaym said:


> I'm not NTNP for 8 weeks but was wondering if I could join you ladies? :blush:
> 
> I can't believe I finally have a date!

Welcome in & congrats on setting a date :happydance:

I can add you to the front page if you want hun? Do you want me to just put your username or i can put your real name?

:kiss:


----------



## Carreg

Morning! :wave:


Welcome ProudMary - sorry I missed you last night :) And good luck!!

Elhaym - yaaaay!! :happydance: :hugs: So glad you're here!! I saw your post on the other thread and replied to you there. Sooo excited for you!

Plans for the day - yep you guessed it, WORK! What about everyone else?

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Same :( 

Might leave early ish today if I can :)


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks all!

baby.love, please feel free. My name is Natalie. :D

I am so fed up of work - got 2 weeks off in a couple of weeks, can't wait!

I have also set my stop smoking date for the end of August, when we get back from our little holiday. Wish me luck :wacko:


----------



## baby.love

Natalie you are now added :)

Well i just took my 1st folic acid :D Plus i brought some healthy bits yesterday, I have pomegranete juice and some oat bars + some other yummy things :) A healthy body = a healthy baby right?!

xx


----------



## Smile181c

definately - I've decided that I'm gonna have a good food day today as well :) lots of fruit!


----------



## Elhaym

Oh, folic acid - I've been taking a standard multivitamin but I'm going to go buy some FA today!

:happydance:

I'm trying to eat well too - fruit and also trying to drink plenty of water rather than just living on tea!


----------



## baby.love

Coffee is my downfall + pepsi max :blush:

But when pregnant i will switch to decaff like i did with Sienna :) 

Natalie- good luck with the whole smoking thing, i'm sure there is a thread on the forum somewhere thats a little support group :)

xx


----------



## dragonhawk

Morning all!!!

OK, word of caution for all those that are about to come of BCP.... Be prepared for irratic (sorry can't spell this morning) AF. A few days ago, I had a short visit, she's now back with avengance. I'd completely forgotten how much real ones ache!!!! 

Oh well, at least I'm completely normal now! :)


----------



## Carreg

haha don't get me started on Folic Acid!! When I went to have my IUD removed and told the Dr that I want to get PG she asked me if I was taking FA yet and I blushingly said No but I'm taking a multivitamin with iron as it had totally slipped my mind that I needed to take FA for at least 3 months before getting PG! She was fine with it and just said 'start taking it today' so I trotted off like a good girl and bought some and started taking it (one week today!) only to get home and check my multivitamin bottle to find that that contains 100% RDA of FA too! The FA tablets contain 200% RDA so now I am taking 300% RDA PLUS whatever I get in my food (and as I have a Vegemite obsession atm that's quite a bit!) - can I take too much???

Leah - LOVE the name Darcy, I picked that one out too but OH doesn't like it! Men are rubbish!

Work is at least slightly interesting today as my colleague has decided that OBVIOUSLY her OH is going to dump her just because he isn't too keen to buy a house with her (only been together around 6 months, don't live together currently), is a bit distant (but stressed at work) and asked her to go to some festival with him & his mates but she can't go cos of family stuff and he is still going to go anyway (how dare he! :roll:) and hasn't een made her feel bad for not going so she knows he'll miss her. WTF? *sigh* Ah well, something to keep me entertained!!

xx


----------



## dragonhawk

Carreg,
I'm not certain, but I believe I read somewhere that if you have more FA than you actually require, your body will just get rid of the unnecessary.

However I shouldn't be too concerned, my father has Alzheimers and is currently taking FA to try to help with that, and he's taking 400% the RDA.


----------



## Elhaym

I'm pretty sure you'll be fine carreg, I know that if women have had children with neural tube defects they take huge amounts of FA in pregnancy - the usual is 0.4mg - so I can't see an extra 0.2mg being a problem. In fact I'll be doing the same - taking an FA tablet with my multivitamin. :)

Oh - just found this - up to 1mg a day is fine!

https://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/nutritionessentials/vitaminsandminerals/folicacid/#elem220939


----------



## Carreg

Thanks ladies - and thanks for that link Natalie, that's great.

xx


----------



## 24/7

I take a 5mg tablet of FA from the doctor because of coeliac so whatever you don't need you just pee out. xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh that's cool. I did remember that article correctly then. :)

Mind you, at the moment, I just want to curl up in bed with the duvet wrapped round me. :witch: really stinks. :(


----------



## Elhaym

I'm dreading it myself dragonhawk - been on the pill for 11 years, my 'natural' periods before that were horrendous, really long cycles and AF lasted for ages and was very painful. Hence why I am staying on the pill until after my holiday and stop smoking date -don't want to be in bed curled up in pain all holiday!

Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## Smile181c

I'm not taking FA at the moment because OH will be like "whats the point if we're not trying?" but now I know they're in multi vitamins I can probably be a bit more sneaky about it lol 

would that be wrong?


----------



## Elhaym

I wouldn't say it's wrong - docs do recommend you take FA for at least 3 months before TTC, so you have a good reserve built up, and the longer before TTC the better. 

IMO it's just getting your body healthy and in a good state for TTC, even if you're not trying yet. :)


----------



## dragonhawk

Smile, no it's definitely not wrong. There is also some research out there that says that FA is good for supplimenting normal diet of everyone, regardless of whether or not they are actually TTC. :)

Hey, my hubbie believed me when I said it. I did also back it up with the fact that as we're NTNP if something does happen, it's better that I'm taking it now than wonder for 9 months after said 'accident'. Plus pulling out as a method has never crossed his mind. :)


----------



## Carreg

I would say there's nothing wrong with taking it now Chloe, even if it is just in multivitamins. The more build up you have the better :)

So grateful for this thread today, my emotions are all over the place (just started having a little weep at my desk thinking about wanting a hug from my OH!) as AF is supposed to be here today or tomorrow so having you ladies to distract me is awesome!

xx


----------



## Smile181c

big :hugs: for you then!

I always feel super crappy when the weather is like this - and it doesn't help when I have a really annoying person sat in the desk opposit me lol

I might go and buy some multi vitamins after work then! I just felt bad deceiving OH but then I thought, it's not really deceiving cause he knows how much I want a baby and he knows we don't use contraception and that almost always = babies so he's obvz prepared..So I'm gettin some! haha


----------



## Carreg

Thanks Chloe :) Yeah, the weather gets me down too so it's all coming at once! Grrrr! Super windy here today though, more like October than July!!

Re multivits, there's nothing wrong with you taking them even if they didn't have FA in them...it doesn't HAVE to be a babymaking related decision! It could just be a healthy living decision!

xx


----------



## 24/7

Bigs hugs for everyone today!! :hugs:
I have to say I am really missing OH today too, yesterday was the first day of working opposite shifts for about a month, and I always find it really hard, as I rely on him so much, even though I know I probably shouldn't. Right now all I want is for him to be sitting here next to me while I watch The Bill for a cuddle. :blush: I really do love him so much. :cloud9::haha: xxxxx


----------



## Elhaym

Girls, I know it's early days but I've been thinking - would you be team yellow or would you find out the sex?

I really like the idea of team yellow, the surprise would be amazing - but I don't know if I could resist temptation! I do like the idea of my OH being the first to find out and telling me when LO is born.


----------



## 24/7

I would like to stay team yellow, but OH really want's a boy, so would like to find out the sex so that he knows and can prepare. So we will probably have a private 3D sexing scan and find out, and you can have this 16 weeks, and then we will start telling people after that, instead of the 12 week scan. :D There is a higher chance of miscarriage because of my health problems so I want to be very sure everything is ok before we let other people get excited about it. xxx


----------



## Carreg

I was Team Yellow when I was pregnant with Felix, it was by choice but I wouldn't have had any other choice anyway as the area I was in at the time had a policy of not revealing the sex of the baby. That said, I just KNEW all the way through pregnancy that he would be a boy and taa-daa he was!
This time I am not sure, I would like to be Team Yellow again but am tempted to find out...as my friend said it's still a surprise when you find out anyway! My main reason for finding out would be to see if Shettles had worked or not (I would be impatient to know!) and to know whether all of Felix's boys clothes that I have kept will be any use or whether I get to go shopping!!

What about everyone else?

xx


----------



## baby.love

I stayed team yellow with Ella & Ethan, but with Sienna i found out :) although that went a bit tits up as at 16 weeks we got told she was a boy!! Lets just say instinct told us they were wrong and another scan confirmed this...

Next time i think we will find out, but only at the 20 week scan. I certainly wouldnt pay privately again.


----------



## dragonhawk

Sensibly, I'd say Team Yellow.... However, seeing as I want a girl quite a lot, I think I may get impatient and quietly ask for a scan when hubbie isn't around. ;)


----------



## Smile181c

I'd like to think I would stay on team yellow however I knowt that as soon as I'm up the duff I'd be dying for my 20 week scan to see what I was having lol!!

I'm too impatient and I like to be organised :)


----------



## Elhaym

it's a hard one isn't it - think I'll just play it by ear and see what we feel when the time comes. I do like the thought of a suprise though!


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah...

When I think of decorating the spare room (or the nursery as I call it in my head ;) I keep seeing neutral colours and clothes and things so maybe I will stay team yellow...

It will be family and friends that will persuade me to find out though I know it lol


----------



## Carreg

The more I think about it the more I think I would feel guilty for not staying Team Yellow! But OH says he doesn't mind which we do and it'll be a surprise whenever we find out anyway so I guess we will wait and see. I don't know if I will feel disappointed in myself if I give in to the temptation of finding out! But I do like to be organised, and practically speaking it would be good to find out if it was going to be a girl. Hmmmm.....tricky tricky tricky!

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Lol I'm just impatient so I'd want to know lol

I'd be team yellow for the first 20 weeks (not out of choice ) and be team pink or blue for the other 20

So basically - I think I'd find out lol I obviously have no willpower


----------



## 4magpies

I would love to be team yellow but I think I will be far to curious. Will have to see how me & our family feel closer to the time.

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Finding out was lovely with Sienna, as my bump had name and that helped with the bonding before she was even born :cloud9: 

I cant wait to be pregnant again, i adored all my pregnancies and just love having a bit fat tummy :lol: x


----------



## Carreg

hehe Leah I was the same when pregnant I loved it! And I miss it loads. I think I could be pregnant forever! I had no problems in pregnancy at all, everything just went wrong the minute the little monster decided to come out (9 days late!!!) :lol: Just crossing my fingers the pregnancy is as easy this time....and labour and birth better!!!

Nikki - I've just noticed it says you're from Milton Keynes? Though possibly maybe Derby? If the former - hello from a local ish person, I'm in Hemel Hempstead!

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Just bought some FA from superdrug and had my first one with lunch!

Bloody hell, 9 days late Laura? He must have been very cosy in there :D


----------



## baby.love

Well girls! Looks like we are 1st to move into the official NTNP section!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Carreg

waaaaheeeeey :happydance: check us out in our funky new section!!

Natalie - yep, 9 whole days! And he was only 8lb 3 when he was born so not even a whopper! And no, he really didn't want to come out!! My body wanted him out but he was having none of it which is where the problems arose!

Also, on an unrelated note and probably only interesting to me but I have just found out that Penn & Teller are doing 4 nights in London this week (starting tonight) for their first time in the UK in 16 years - which is awesome BUT it's almost £100 for 2 tickets..plus train fare. RUBBISH! Trying to persuade OH to go as a once-in-a-lifetime thing or similar...he's getting back to me!

xxx


----------



## Laelani

Yayyy for moving into our NTNP section! Yayyy!!! 

I wonder if we will have a journals section like WTT and TTC do... If so I should be moving :haha:

Also to add on to the finding out the sex topic, the OH and I have discussed this and at the 20 week mark we want to find out the sexes of the baby. The main reason for this is I want a gender appropriate nursery AND I have huge chances of having twins so I would definitely want to know so we could prepare accordingly.


----------



## Celesse

My LO was 15 days late and I declined induction and was all ready to go further.

btw, my real name for the front page is Heather.


----------



## Irishbabe

Hey could you add me to the ntnp list :)

xxxxx


----------



## hayley x

Ooooh can I join you ladies pleaseeee :dance: I am waiting for a few weeks to pass then we will be NTNP :D xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi and welcome ladies! I have 8 weeks to go Hayley, but I'm staking my place here early. :D


----------



## StirCrazy

Laelani said:


> I wonder if we will have a journals section like WTT and TTC do... If so I should be moving :haha:

NTNP is part of 'Trying To Conceive', so eventually all NTNP journals in WTT will be moved to the TTC Journals.

If you report your journal it'll get moved over quicker :thumbup:

S.C :)


----------



## Carreg

waaahey - lots of new people :D Welcome ladies! What stage are you all at etc? We are NTNP until August then TTC (but not in a scary intense way, and I shall be staying here with you lovely bunch!) - can't wait!!

xx


----------



## hayley x

Well OH would try right now if I would let him but sadly we had a little boy who died last year and we have gotten pregnant first time both times round (although I'm sure I wont be as gifted this time) so if we got pregnant this month then it would be due in April which is when he was due and died and I have my babies 2 weeks early too so it will get right in the middle of my sons dates which isnt what I want if I can help it. Phew, confusing!!

I have a little girl who's 5 months old and such a treasure :cloud9: which is why we will NTNP as of course she is still young and we dont want the added stress of charting etc iykwim?

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

How do we report our journals to be moved?


----------



## Carreg

Hayley - I am so sorry to hear about your loss, that is terrible. :hugs: I can't begin to imagine what you went through and must still be going through. I can totally understand why you wouldn't want another baby due round the same dates. Glad you have a gorgeous little girl though, she must be so precious to you :)

Kirsty - you need to post in the Help forum with a link to it and ask them there and it will get moved :) HTH

xx


----------



## StirCrazy

CharmedKirsty said:


> How do we report our journals to be moved?

The easiest way is to press the https://www.babyandbump.com/images/bnb/buttons/report-post.gif button on the first post of your journal and ask for it it be moved :)


----------



## hayley x

Carreg said:


> Hayley - I am so sorry to hear about your loss, that is terrible. :hugs: I can't begin to imagine what you went through and must still be going through. I can totally understand why you wouldn't want another baby due round the same dates. Glad you have a gorgoues little girl though, she must be so precious to you :)
> 
> Kirsty - you need to post in the Help forum with a link to it and ask them there and it will get moved :) HTH
> 
> xx

Thank you :flower: its definately the most devestating thing I have and will ever go through in my life, most days are 'ok' but some are right back to the day it happened and almost impossible days but I know there are people worse off than me and I feel very lucky to have my beautiful daughter.

Did you fall pregnant quickly first time round? xxx


----------



## Smile181c

So sorry about your loss Hayley :hugs: your daughter is absolutely adorable x


----------



## baby.love

Hiya chickadee's :) and hello to our newies x

Hayley i am so sorry for your loss, I've seen your posts about and seen pics of Alex.. He is so beautiful :cloud9: You must be so proud of your angel x And Daisy is so much like him :)

Irishbabe - do you want just your username added to the page or ya real name? also is it bubba #1 for you?
Hayley i'm right in thinking NTNP #3 arent i hun?

God my motivation seems to of been blown away by the wind today :lol: Will update front page in a bit xxx


----------



## Carreg

Hayley - first time round I was on the Pill when I got pregnant! And had been for almost 6 years!!! So can't really comment I'm afraid! Hoping it will be quick this time though!

Afternoon Leah! How was your day?

xxx


----------



## morri

( I am not up for it nearly yet, but I will be once I get my IUD removed(a frameless copper) ^^ (which is as soon as I have my new health insurance card)


----------



## Carreg

Welcome Morri! If I were you I'd stake a place here now, we don't mind how long you've got left :) Shall we add you to the front page?

Good luck getting your IUD out, I had mine removed a week ago! Totally painless, much better than having it put in. Recommend taking a couple of Nurofen or something an hour beforehand to help :)

xxx


----------



## Inge

Hiya, can I join? 
we'r NTNP at the mo. I came off of microgynon 2 weeks ago and we'r just seeing what happens. Im resisting to urge to get addicted to TTC. I wont be buying OV sticks (well, maybe after my 1st period after the pill, just to see if im back on track) and we'll just DTD whenever. I dont wanna get stressed about TTC so NTNP is perfect for us!
this will be baby 1 for me, 2nd for OH


----------



## morri

Thanks , I think I just might take a stake here now ^^. The doctor gives you the pain meds before hand anyway and also the cervix wideners too, as I read , just like when he put it in. (which was a bit uncomfortable but not too painful so I hope that it is going to be the same the other way round too)

I have been looking at the corner where they have the stick to pee on and it is nearly ridiculous how expensive they are especially the ovulation ones :haha: so I am going to stay clear of them for a while :haha:


----------



## Inge

Has anyone recently stopped taking microgynon? I stopped as soon as I went on my 7 day break so I guess this is week 1 off of it? Please someone tell me for sure(!)
Ive had white creamy discharge already (tuesday) and have pains in my lower pelvic area. Im getting a woozy head alot too. Might just be me adjusting to life without the pill?


----------



## sarah54

I'd like to join you ladies. I'm 23 and my husband is 24 and we are ntnp for our first. 
My dh and I have been ntnp for about 2 months now and I just started my first period this morning (I think)!! I'm so happy to know that my body is starting to get back on track. 
I also just found out that I have a cyst on my right ovary and my left ovary has a thicker wall (which usually is an indicator of ovarian cancer). I'm trying not to think about it too much until I know for sure what's going on. It's hard though. 
Can't wait to get to know you all!


----------



## baby.love

Crikey's lots of newbies!!

*Right ladies due to increasing numbers that are likely to rise ALOT, i will be removing the front list. Also if/when i get pregnant i wont be able to keep updating. This will of course remain our little haven of NTNP though  I hope thats ok with everyone? *

:kiss:


----------



## Carreg

Morri - Oh that's good, they obviously do things a little differently with you than they do here, we don't get anything like that! As for ovulation sticks, I use cheap ones from the internet and pay about £4.40 for 25 delivered! I get mine from HomeHealth as you can choose the sensitivity you want. They work well and I get a nice fade-in to positive with them.

Inge - welcome :) Sorry I can't be much help with the Pill as I was already pregnant when I stopped taking it. Hopefully someone else can advise you.

Sarah - Welcome to you too! I hope everything turns out ok with your cyst etc, I'm sure it will be fine you'll soon have you BFP!

Lots of luck and baby dust to you all :)
xx


----------



## Carreg

awwwwww but the front page was useful for remembering everyone's names!! Can understand that it is a lot of work though! Hope you've had a nice day Leah :)

Laura
xx


----------



## morri

Otherwise it can be done like in the Waiting to try calendar? 4 pound for 25 sounds much better than the 17 euro for 5 sticks :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

Lol I really want a persona (thanks to Becca!) but they're very expensive so think I'm just gonna wait until we actually are TTC before using them! x


----------



## baby.love

I know Laura, but everytime i log on there is someone new to add, and now with a whole section for us NTNP'ers it will hopefully get busier :D

Maybe for a little while we should all sign our posts with our names, that way we get familiar with each other.. x

Sorry girls i feel bad now :(


----------



## Carreg

noooo don't feel bad! It is a massive load of work with so many people joining so I understand :) Signing our posts for a bit is probably a good idea! I may make a post it to stick on my desk too :D

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Don't feel bad about it!

I would sign my name each time but it's in my ticker so everyone should be able to see it ok! :) xx


----------



## Inge

baby.love said:


> I know Laura, but everytime i log on there is someone new to add, and now with a whole section for us NTNP'ers it will hopefully get busier :D
> 
> Maybe for a little while we should all sign our posts with our names, that way we get familiar with each other.. x
> 
> Sorry girls i feel bad now :(

Ive got a feeling this will be a VERY popular thread! NTNP is a nicer way to TTC as your not worrying about temps,ov dates and you get to keep the passion in DTD so that it doesnt just become baby making. 
Oooh, by the way my name's said like Ing-eh. Sorta like theres an A on the end instead of an E. 
x x Inge x x


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls :flower:

Leah xx


----------



## morri

lol no [rob;rm not ebrybody has so much time on their hands as I do atm :haha:
May I also say I am till later still in the whole literal meaning of it.


----------



## Elhaym

inge, I come off microgynon in 8 weeks - keep us updated on how you feel, I've been on it for 11 years so really don't know what to expect when I finish taking it!


----------



## Clairikins

Hi everyone

I am Claire and me and my hubby are NTNP #1. I came off Femodette about 2 months ago now and had my first proper AF at end of June (32 days). We didn't start trying straight away because I needed to get some health issues sorted. Once they were sorted it was all systems go on 4th July, Independance Day, slightly ironic! 

I think we are probably TTC but the TTC forum is really scary and I don't know what they are talking about most of the time. I am taking folic acid and regularly DTD but not charting or temping or anything like that. Just going to see how it goes and fx'd we are uber fertile and get a BFP very soon. 

Nice to meet you all. xx


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Clairikins, Yep its more relaxed over here! TTC is way to scary and full on for me :)


----------



## Smile181c

It is crazy how women get about TTC but I can totally understand why! :) 

I love you're name Inge - where are you from? x


----------



## Inge

Elhaym said:


> inge, I come off microgynon in 8 weeks - keep us updated on how you feel, I've been on it for 11 years so really don't know what to expect when I finish taking it!

Hiya :hugs:
Im having some cramps and ligh-headedness at the mo. Had the EWCM 2 weeks after my 7 day break. That was 2 days ago now so maybe its a good sign(?) Hope you come off of it ok with no bad side effects. Also been having twinges in my womb area and lower back ache in my right side. It would be amazing if we concieved soon but I know it can take its time. We were TTC from september last year to may this year and nothing happened. But I dont think I was ovulating til march time as Id come off of the depo injection in september. So I sorta wasted 2 months on the pill when we coulda just kept TTC! :dohh:
x x Inge x x


----------



## Inge

Smile181c said:


> It is crazy how women get about TTC but I can totally understand why! :)
> 
> I love you're name Inge - where are you from? x

Its a polish name. Im incredibly english but my mum's mum was polish and its her name. I agree with what you said about TTC women getting crazy. I read stuff about temps and CM and think, omg! I get freaked out when I read they check the positioning of the cervix. Eww, I would not be doing that ever!


----------



## Smile181c

Lol I wouldn't know what I'd be poking around for! lol

And I'd only forget to temp so that would be pointless too lol 

I do however keep track of CM lol just to check if I'm Ov or not xx


----------



## morri

Are you sure the name is polish? I knwo a lot of germans that are called Inge too, and one was even of taiwanese descent. the only Inge 's I know are German at least ^^


----------



## Carreg

> It is crazy how women get about TTC

This is so true!! I was having a look in the TTC section the other day and read a thread where they were talking about getting their partners to...erm..._deposit_ :lol: into some sort of cup that they then inserted in themselves to make sure all the sperm got in and stayed in? I was reading it like ':shock: wtf :shrug:' what happened to romance guys? Or even NOT making your OH feel like he's just a baby making machine and you might actually want to...you know..make love with him? Probably opening a whole can of worms and going to get jumped on now but I just don't get it! But I don't mean to offend anyone either so please don't get mad at me! It's just my opinion!! Definitely staying here til I get my BFP!!!!


----------



## Inge

Its a wonder I was able to take my pill on time every evening :dohh: I tried to take temps last year but would always forget! Anyone else's OH so laid back about making baby?
I was talking to gary last night and he's just like "yeah... whatever...it will happen when it happens...."
He doesnt really understand the mechanics of concieving, I think he still believes in the stalk bringing babies home! :haha:


----------



## Inge

morri said:
 

> Are you sure the name is polish? I knwo a lot of germans that are called Inge too, and one was even of taiwanese descent. the only Inge 's I know are German at least ^^

 The way my nan spelt it was polish but my mum changed the end of the name.


----------



## morri

lol. I also read something yesterday, but well I say everybody how they like it . ^^


----------



## Carreg

> Anyone else's OH so laid back about making baby?
> I was talking to gary last night and he's just like "yeah... whatever...it will happen when it happens...."

This is my OH to a T! He's SO laidback, just all 'yeah, well we'll see what happens, take it one step at a time etc' BUT he'll discuss names and have serious talks about birth and labour with me....have also got him reading A Bloke's Guide To Pregnancy...from time to time...but I think that's more because he likes a laugh! He's definitely totally non plussed about the whole actually making one thing though...we'll cross that bridge when we come to it apparently! :roll:

xx


----------



## baby.love

Nathan is pretty laid back about it, but then we both are. Its about having a good relationship and a good time in the sack :rofl: Stay relaxed and what will be will be,... No pressure means we are all happier.


----------



## Inge

We have names sorted out. A girl is definately Carly Madison Andrews. Wer not sure on a boy name yet. I love the names Carly and Madison so makes sense.
I'll just leave all the technical parts of concieving to myself! Maybe if we keep it laid back and relaxed maybe it will help us get there quicker?


----------



## Smile181c

Matts definately laid back about it lol sometimes we'll have big conversations about babies and then other times if I try to bring it up he just dismisses it lol


----------



## purerose313

This sounds like a great thread. I stopped birth control June 27 and just started charting my temps a few days ago using fertilityfriend.com. My husband and I are NTNP for now. We'll see what happens in the next few months as my cycles even out. Unfortunately, even my NTNP status has not stopped my poas addiction :nope:.


----------



## Inge

purerose313 said:


> This sounds like a great thread. I stopped birth control June 27 and just started charting my temps a few days ago using fertilityfriend.com. My husband and I are NTNP for now. We'll see what happens in the next few months as my cycles even out. Unfortunately, even my NTNP status has not stopped my poas addiction :nope:.

Oooh. I stopped my pill on 30th June! :happydance: How are you feeling now your off BCP?


----------



## Irishbabe

My OH can be bit of both, one minutes he's like so what day are we one and the next he's ah it'll happen when it happens. 

I posted this morning on ttc, not sure if you's have seen it but basically :witch: showed up and lasted for day and half. I had mild cramps but nothing compared to how bad they usually are. So I'm on way home armed with clear blue test. 

Of course I'm so used to getting bfn I'm kinda expecting it but I thought I'd test anyway just incase :) 

Xxxxx


----------



## Carreg

ooooh Irishbabe so exciting!! Let us know your result! Maybe you'll be our first BFP!

xxx


----------



## morri

Good luck :)


----------



## Irishbabe

Carreg said:


> ooooh Irishbabe so exciting!! Let us know your result! Maybe you'll be our first BFP!
> 
> xxx

Lol hopefully but don't b getting your hopes up babe. 

I dunno, might just b coming down with something, have been feeling v dizzy and v hungry ..... I woke up at 5am this morning absolutely starving lol. Must remember to bring snack up to bed with me tonight lol.


----------



## MEJOY

Hi Everyone :flower: I have a journal in TTC, but I think I am going to take the NTNP approach, and just stop worring over it and see what happens.....

My OH is really relaxed about it.....he's always like "it'll happen don't worry yourself over it"....HA, soo much easier said than done! Maybe joining this thread will help not worry so much, just relax and enjoy :sex: 
To quote my mother... "It'll happen, Just keep screwing your husband":blush:


----------



## Irishbabe

morri said:


> Good luck :)



Thanks :)

I'll update you's as soon as I test.


----------



## Irishbabe

MEJOY said:


> To quote my mother... "It'll happen, Just keep screwing your husband":blush:

Ha ha love that!


----------



## Laelani

Welcome to all the new ladies today!!!


----------



## Carreg

MEJOY said:


> To quote my mother... "It'll happen, Just keep screwing your husband":blush:

Brilliant! Love it :D

xxx


----------



## Inge

Irishbabe said:


> Carreg said:
> 
> 
> ooooh Irishbabe so exciting!! Let us know your result! Maybe you'll be our first BFP!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Lol hopefully but don't b getting your hopes up babe.
> 
> I dunno, might just b coming down with something, have been feeling v dizzy and v hungry ..... I woke up at 5am this morning absolutely starving lol. Must remember to bring snack up to bed with me tonight lol.Click to expand...

Ive been like that recently. Now the back of my throat feels fuzzy :dohh: OH and my mum have colds so im probably next in line!


----------



## purerose313

Inge said:


> purerose313 said:
> 
> 
> This sounds like a great thread. I stopped birth control June 27 and just started charting my temps a few days ago using fertilityfriend.com. My husband and I are NTNP for now. We'll see what happens in the next few months as my cycles even out. Unfortunately, even my NTNP status has not stopped my poas addiction :nope:.
> 
> Oooh. I stopped my pill on 30th June! :happydance: How are you feeling now your off BCP?Click to expand...

Woo hoo! BC-free :happydance:

I'm really excited to finally be done with the pill, but honestly I have felt like crap for two weeks. I feel better today, but I've had bloating, headaches, nausea, fatigue, cramps like crazy, and all kinds of other stuff since officially going off. I was convinced that I was pg, but now that I've stalked around some Internet forums, I'm not so sure. It hasn't stopped me from wasting money on multiple hpts, tho! ](*,)

How has your transition to BC-lessness been? Hopefully better than mine!


----------



## MEJOY

Lol, Carreg and Irishbabe, I thought it was pretty funny too.....what would we do with out the advice of our mothers!:winkwink:


----------



## Inge

purerose313 said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purerose313 said:
> 
> 
> This sounds like a great thread. I stopped birth control June 27 and just started charting my temps a few days ago using fertilityfriend.com. My husband and I are NTNP for now. We'll see what happens in the next few months as my cycles even out. Unfortunately, even my NTNP status has not stopped my poas addiction :nope:.
> 
> Oooh. I stopped my pill on 30th June! :happydance: How are you feeling now your off BCP?Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo! BC-free :happydance:
> 
> I'm really excited to finally be done with the pill, but honestly I have felt like crap for two weeks. I feel better today, but I've had bloating, headaches, nausea, fatigue, cramps like crazy, and all kinds of other stuff since officially going off. I was convinced that I was pg, but now that I've stalked around some Internet forums, I'm not so sure. It hasn't stopped me from wasting money on multiple hpts, tho! ](*,)
> 
> How has your transition to BC-lessness been? Hopefully better than mine!Click to expand...

Well.... I get light headed, feel sick alot (work made a steak and ale pie and I had to stand so far away! The smell of alcohol is churning my stomach atm!)
wierd cramps, usually in the ovary area but about 10 mins ago had a wierd feeling in my lower middle. Am a bit worried about when I will get my 1st bleed. I hate unexpected periods :dohh:


----------



## Elhaym

My OH is very laid back too. He said he doesn't want to think about it too deeply or else he'll start panicking and worrying about it too much - 'let's just do it and see what happens' were his words!

hello to everyone joining the chat! I love this thread, so nice having a bunch us in similar situations together to have a good natter :D


----------



## purerose313

Inge said:


> purerose313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purerose313 said:
> 
> 
> This sounds like a great thread. I stopped birth control June 27 and just started charting my temps a few days ago using fertilityfriend.com. My husband and I are NTNP for now. We'll see what happens in the next few months as my cycles even out. Unfortunately, even my NTNP status has not stopped my poas addiction :nope:.
> 
> Oooh. I stopped my pill on 30th June! :happydance: How are you feeling now your off BCP?Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo! BC-free :happydance:
> 
> I'm really excited to finally be done with the pill, but honestly I have felt like crap for two weeks. I feel better today, but I've had bloating, headaches, nausea, fatigue, cramps like crazy, and all kinds of other stuff since officially going off. I was convinced that I was pg, but now that I've stalked around some Internet forums, I'm not so sure. It hasn't stopped me from wasting money on multiple hpts, tho! ](*,)
> 
> How has your transition to BC-lessness been? Hopefully better than mine!Click to expand...
> 
> Well.... I get light headed, feel sick alot (work made a steak and ale pie and I had to stand so far away! The smell of alcohol is churning my stomach atm!)
> wierd cramps, usually in the ovary area but about 10 mins ago had a wierd feeling in my lower middle. Am a bit worried about when I will get my 1st bleed. I hate unexpected periods :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh, yuck. Me too! I'm charting temps, but I just started on Tuesday, so I have no idea when or if I ovulated and no way of knowing when the :witch: is going to show. Maybe she won't and I'll get a :bfp:.


----------



## Irishbabe

:bfn:

was kinda expecting it anyway :(

ah well at least AF was short and sweet lol.


----------



## Inge

Irishbabe said:


> :bfn:
> 
> was kinda expecting it anyway :(
> 
> ah well at least AF was short and sweet lol.

maybe next month eh? :hugs:


----------



## Irishbabe

Inge said:


> Irishbabe said:
> 
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> was kinda expecting it anyway :(
> 
> ah well at least AF was short and sweet lol.
> 
> maybe next month eh? :hugs:Click to expand...



Thanks hun. 

Yip there's always next month :)


----------



## Inge

my sickness is still in full swing. (TMI alert) I feel like im gonna throw up any second. Its a weird type of feeling sick, cant really explain it. I should go to the shop to do the shopping as OH isnt in til 10pm but I havent got the energy. Ive got such a fear of being sick, If I do throw up I panic and get hysterical :dohh:


----------



## morri

Too bad, maybe next time :)


----------



## Carreg

Sorry to hear that Irishbabe :( :hugs: Maybe next month. Welcome to the bench with me & 24/7 (not sure about anyone else!) for this cycle!

xxx


----------



## Irishbabe

Thanks girls :hug:

I'm trying to stay positive and tell myself it'll happen when it's meant to. Just wish it was sooner rather than later. 

:dust:


----------



## baby.love

Flipping heck i go away for a few hours and this thread has loads more newbies! So hello to you all and welcome to the gang :)

Well had a busy afternoon, sold our car!! the bloke is back tomorrow with the cash *ching ching* so we have been looking for something else, the Renault Scenic is winning at the moment... It will be my mummy car :D 
Now chilling and gonna have a nice cuddle with Nathan and watch some TV.

Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## Laelani

Enjoy your cuddle time :D


----------



## morri

hehe , never leave a new thread alone :haha:. Enjoy your time and well done ons elling the car :)


----------



## baby.love

The thing is, i originally started this thread thinking maybe 1 or 2 people may reply! Now we have 27 pages and loads of people.. Its brilliant and i have more NTNP buddies than i imagined :D

The more the merrier i say :)


----------



## 24/7

I love the zafira for a slightly bigger car!! :D We have a focus, and I love it!! :D
Just in from work and feel like this -----> :growlmad::growlmad: Some of my team members drive me mad!! Two more days though, and then a day with my wonderful hubby!! :cloud9: xxxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Better luck next month Irishbabe :) I'm on the bench too! lol


----------



## baby.love

Morning all x

What a flippin nightmare we are having! We found a lovely Renault Scenic so thought all was going well, then we look up more about them and my god they are really unreliable! So back to my original choice of a Xsara Picasso now, which i love but Nathan isnt so keen :wacko:

I dont mind the Zafira, but for our money(£3500) we wont be able to get a newer shaped one :( 

Off to ring round some garages to get some opinions on them x

Hope you are all well!! Catch up with you all in a bit xx


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladles!!

I can't believe how this thread has EXPLODED since it was just Leah & me! Totally awesome and it is great to have so many lovely NTNP buddies :) Hopefully some of us will get to be bump buddies some day (soon!) too!

Good luck with your car hunting Leah :) We have a Suzuki Grand Vitara that has been converted to LPG so we can feel smug about helping the environment  :lol: That and it's phenomenally cheap to run as gas is only 60.9p a litre!! :dance:

Aaaaand....it's FRIIIIIDAAAAAAYYYYYYYY :happydance: :happydance: Only 8.25 hours til I am freeeeeeeeeee for the weekend! Wooooo! Sadly my friend V who normally comes over on a Friday (usually for drunken antics involving the Wii Fit!) is away this week but it means I get a quiet evening with my OH instead :D

What are everyones plans for tonight/the weekend?

xx


----------



## 4magpies

BFN from me today...

Back on the bench waiting for AF another month of uncertantity....

Roll on decemeber when I can try properly.

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

No plans for this weekend other than a cheer performance on Saturday..

I'm having an night in tonight with OH too :)


----------



## Carreg

Sorry to hear about your BFN Becca :( :hugs: Welcome to the bench and fingers crossed for next month!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Morning all!!!! No bright sunshine this morning, but at least it's not raining and it's Friday!!! Going to test drive my dream car tomorrow, a Mini. So looking forward to it. Admittedly we shan't be buying a new one from the dealer, but I do need to know if I like the layout. :) Very excited. My old rust-bucket can't keep going for too long. It's a Ford Focus estate, DH has the newer Focus now (it's a dream) but the old one won't get through it's MOT, so we need a new car to replace it. It's between a mini and a fiesta. However we can't agree on the styling for the Fiesta, so it'll probably be a mini. (I will get my dream car!!!) :D

Magpies - big hugs.... It'll come soon. 

Just need to wait for the witch to pass and then we can get back to practising. ;) 

It's weird, looking on the TTC boards now, I don't feel as though I belong there any more. Hooray for the new NTNP board. :)


----------



## 24/7

Morning Girlies!! :D
Enjoying abit of relaxing before work then off I go, only one more shift after today, whoop!!
Hope everyone else well, and huge hugs 4magpies. xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

Yay for dream cars! I have an astra at the moment but I reeeaalllly want a VW beetle lol (new shape). The Astra will do for now though!

I know what you mean about the TTC boards lol I don't even look in there now!


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh I dont like minis! Lol. My SIL wants one. My lil brother is after buying an old one at the minute.

Get yourself a honda!! Hehe.

I just feel so down in the dumps today I know I am only 10 DPO but I would of thought I would of got a feint positive.

Tonight I will probably do my food shop, I am working in the morning. Might go IKEA in the afternoon and on sunday I have to travel to milton keynes for a course on monday. Staying in the hilton but not looking forward to it as its the 1st night me and phillip have spent apart in like 2 years?! Argh... I will cry on the way down there I recon. Gonna miss him so much.

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I work for VW chloe!! Lol. I get to sit and look at a brand new beetle all day...

Just so you know the roofs on them rust because of how they are built so if you do go looking to buy one you know what to look out for.

xxxx


----------



## Carreg

Oooh yes totally agree re Hondas! OH's previous car was a Honda Civic 1.8vti (in Pirate Black...sort of black purple that changes in different lights and mmmm) and it was GORGEOUS. Miss that car loads, it was soooo blinking fast, gotta love VTEC and DOHC! Anyway!

If you think you are definitely due a positive you could try again in a day or two? Maybe it was just a bit early? :hugs:

PS: If you get too miserable in Milton Keynes drop me a line, I'm not far down the road. I know how you feel baout nights away from OH, I had to work away in Middlesbrough for 3 nights a week for 3 weeks last year and it was HORRIBLE.

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Hmmm Honda isnt one we thought about *runs off to look on autotrader & parkers*

Laura i am from Milton Keynes originally and grew up there, so am often over that way seeing family :D
Becca sorry about the BFN! But hey it aint over till the bitchy witchy shows her face x

Leah xxx


----------



## Inge

morning! Its my day off and I naturally have a sore throat(!) :dohh:
I need to get better by tomorow as I have to get back to work in a kitchen at 8 am! Any tips on beating a cold in 24hrs?


----------



## 4magpies

I have civic type R in nighthawk black (not the newest shape the one before... best civic type r they ever made...) its my baby...

My first car was an integra type R in milano red...

I am honda through and through! Haha.

I have another test but I dont think I will use it unless I am like 2 weeks late for AF as dont want to waste it!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Inge there are some Vitamin C tablets you can buy, they are disolvable(sp?) and work bloody wonders :) 
Other than that just try sweating it out/plenty of fluids and rest xx


----------



## Carreg

Leah - ooh small world! I'm in Hemel Hempstead :) If you ever fancy a coffee let me know! Hondas are really reliable, the engines go and go. Our has over 160k on the clock and still going strong (it just has other problems that we can't afford to fix so it's been abandoned to OH's parent's driveway until we get round to scrapping it! that and it was expensive to run.)
And too true, keep heart Becca until the witch arrives...and keep testing too!!

xx


----------



## Carreg

Inge said:


> morning! Its my day off and I naturally have a sore throat(!) :dohh:
> I need to get better by tomorow as I have to get back to work in a kitchen at 8 am! Any tips on beating a cold in 24hrs?

Sorry to hear you're feeling grotty! Try cold & flu capsules every 4 hours, lots of orange juice and drinking hot water with cider vinegar and honey (actually nicer than it sounds) for your throat!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Becca i need something with a mahooosive boot as we dont travel light as a family :lol:

Its frying my brain looking for a new car, ours is being collected tonight by the new owner so we need something sorted this weekend.

On a nicer note! I now have a new set of wheels for Sienna that can be converted to a double :wohoo: Its a Mutsy Urban Rider and its gorgeous x


----------



## dragonhawk

Requirement of a large boot.... That's why we had a Focus estate. Now we've realised that the standard Focus is fine for the amount of stuff. To the point where we even measured it up for all our dancing stuff, pushchair etc for when a LO actually arrives on the scene for us. 

We did look particularly funny that day arriving at the garage to test drive the focus, but we needed to know these things. (Had to borrow the pushchair, but it worked.) :)


----------



## Inge

Im taking the capsules and oh has gone to asda to get lots of orange juice,oranges and fruit. Then later il have a hot bath and snuggle in bed. Thanks for the tips but I dont know about the vinegar and honey drink. Might just try honey in hot water!


----------



## dragonhawk

Inge, good luck with the cold. Definitely suggest snuggling under the duvet and watching 'girlie' films. 

Actually that's what I want to do, rather than being at work, at present, but that's more to do with teh fact that I managed to get an hour in at the gym last night. :)


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo I didn't know that the beetle roofs rust...thanks for the tip :thumbup:


----------



## Jellysecret

Hey, 
Can I join you lot in here, have been browsing TTC for a while now but didn't really feel like I fitted in. Not sure I could get my head round all the temps and charting etc lol 

I had my coil out on the 2nd July and AF arrived yesterday, so just waiting now to see what happens :D 


I'd forgotten how bad this time of the month feels though...!!

xx


----------



## Inge

Jellysecret said:


> Hey,
> Can I join you lot in here, have been browsing TTC for a while now but didn't really feel like I fitted in. Not sure I could get my head round all the temps and charting etc lol
> 
> I had my coil out on the 2nd July and AF arrived yesterday, so just waiting now to see what happens :D
> 
> 
> I'd forgotten how bad this time of the month feels though...!!
> 
> xx

Ive got about 2 weeks til I should have a period after BCP. I cant wait and thats the truth. It feels horrible but at least you know your in good working order :haha:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: i just brought a car!! Collecting tomorrow and i am so excited.

Its a Xsara Picasso and a 54 reg in a gorgeous red :) The bloke has been and collected the Vectra now and i have lots of cash sat here that i'm desperate to spend :lol: 

How is everyones day going? .. xx


----------



## Inge

good news on the car! OH has a Rover 220 and needs a new car within a month :dohh:
He is looking at cars all the time! You can gaurentee when he is on the pc he is looking at cars or playing football manager!:dohh:
Im ok. Trying to soothe my sore throat. Will have a hot bath soon and get into bed.


----------



## dragonhawk

Woohoo.... Thats fantastic news, congratulations BabyLove!!!!

Very jealous over the 'new' car thing. If I like the test drive I may not be far behind you. :) :plane: (It's the closest I can find to a car.)


----------



## baby.love

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180531774977&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

This is my new baby :cloud9: thats a proper mummy car :D

Cant wait until its here x


----------



## Inge

ooh.... pretty car! So shiny!


----------



## Carreg

Congrats Leah!

How has everyone's day been? 1 hour til I'm freeeeeeee for the weekend! Yay! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Good afternoon all!

I had an early finish today - was home for 3!

Not an exciting weekend for me, having a clear out in the house at the mo trying to get everything straight - it's a bloody tip. :D

My birthday next weekend though so there will be some merriment then instead!


----------



## Carreg

Oooh yay birthday countdown!! Will you be doing anything special Natalie?

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Nothing too exciting, trying to save money really for the holiday next month, so will just have some friends round, drinks and stuff. My dad usually takes us out for something to eat too. :)

you never know, the next time it's my birthday I could have a little person on the way - what a mad thought!

nearly hometime for you, hurrah!


----------



## Carreg

Where are you going on holiday? Awww, that is an awesome thought! By next birthday you could even have a tiny little person already with you!! Fingers crossed!! Yep, 40 mins til hometime.....and it's dragging!

xx


----------



## Inge

well.....im still ill :growlmad:
I really hope its a 24hr bug. Ive had that alot lately. Sniffles and sore throat all day then wake up and its gone(!)
Hope thats the case today.


----------



## Elhaym

We're going to Amsterdam, only 3 nights. it's a gorgeous city, been once before and always wanted to go back :D

Inge, sorry you're not feeling well. I hate those types of bugs. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Carreg

We were in Amsterdam for a week in January - you're right GORGEOUS city! If you like beer and haven't already been there I recommend going to Brouwerij t'IJ - FABULOUS beers, all brewed on the premises and VERY cheap. They do a free tour on a Friday afternoon. We went for that then stayed there drinking most of the night then went back on the Saturday! Met a lovely local couple who invited us out for Tapas with them, ensured our glasses and plates were never empty and then paid for everything! We were shocked but it was amazing! But yes, the brewery is great and they serve sausage and their own cheese made with beer as bar snack too. Yum! Hope you have a totally fab time :) Where are you staying?

Inge - hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

sounds brilliant, I'll look up where it is on the net! I've already got a list of places I want to go, there's so much to see there :D

We're staying at the NH city centre hotel, it's nothing fancy but in a great location on the inside of the canal ring, overlooking the Singel. I can't wait, the last time we went it was just fantastic, you could just walk round all day and always find something! I loved the Vondelpark, hoping to have a picnic there if the weather is nice this time! :D


----------



## Carreg

I went back and included the link above so hopefully you'll be able to find it. I know it was easy by tram, there's a stop just round the corner and you can't miss it as it has a huge windmill on top! I would have loved a picnic in Vondelpark but unfortunately January in all that snow wasn't the right weather!
We only really had 2.5 days to do things as OH was working out there for the first 4 days but we managed to fit in loads in the end. We bought IAMsterdam cards which give you unlimited free bus, train, tram etc as well as free entry into most of the main attractions and discounts in a lot of restaurants and other attractions, we got 48 hour ones for around 40 euros each if I recall. Have heard good things about NH city centre. We stayed at CitizenM in Amsterdam Zuid and it was really good. Eeek maybe I'll be quiet now as feel in danger of turning this into an Amsterdam thread! Sorry Ladies!

xxx


----------



## morri

hehe I havent been to amsterdam yet, (well I have driven past it only but on the coast I have been :) ) Funnily you can only go by train or drive more or less cheaply but there arent any flights from here that a low cost :haha:


----------



## baby.love

:growlmad: What is it with some people!! ............ And breath!

So girls what are you all doing over the weekend? I am busy busy with driving lessons/sorting new car/street party/shopping and revising theory & hazard perception .. 

Time to crack open a Stella soon i think :D


----------



## Carreg

uh-oh who's upset you Leah?? I saw someone call this a pointless sub section earlier and hastily left that thread before I could get riled so hope that's not it!

Good luck with your driving lessons and revision when's your test?

I'm just chilling with the OH and the cat watching a blu-ray at the moment, no plans for the weekend except housework and maybe some baking. Nice relaxed one this time.
xxx


----------



## baby.love

You hit the nail on the head Laura! :lol: But thats just me being daft!

I havent booked my theory yet, but will be soon i think as doing well with revision :smug:

Your weekend sounds good x


----------



## Carreg

:lol: yeah I coulda got angry about that but I decided to just leave and ignore! We know it's not pointless in here and that's all that matters. If they think this is a pointless section then why are they here??

yeah this weekend will be nice I hope but next one will be better as will probably have AF this weekend and my little boy is coming to stay next weekend (he lives with his Dad, long story I'm afraid) and that is always awesome. Picking him up at Friday lunchtime, can't wait.

xx


----------



## Irishbabe

Hubby was meant to be out tonight and I was looking forward to a nice night in watching girlie tv and just chilling after crazy day in work. But I came home to find he's not going out :(

Tomorrow I'm out shopping with mum and think we're heading to friends tomorrow night for few drinks. 

And Sunday is my cleaning/ironing day.

What's everyone else up to this weekend? Anything nice?


----------



## Inge

well. Im working as I do every weekend! Il get home about 4pm saturday and chill til OH gets home at 7pm. Maybe grab some pizza and watch wrestling on the pc.


----------



## Laelani

Little off topic for a sec but I have a question...how likely is it that a woman can get pregnant the day of ovulation???? I ask because I wanna know what my chances are ;)


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls...

Heres a little music to start your weekend!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRP9M_xF5SY

I'm just off for my driving lesson!! Having an early one as someone has there test at my usual lesson time!!

Will catch you all later xx Happy Saturday my lovelies xx


----------



## Irishbabe

Laelani said:


> Little off topic for a sec but I have a question...how likely is it that a woman can get pregnant the day of ovulation???? I ask because I wanna know what my chances are ;)



I'm no expert but I think it's still possible. 

You go get em babe :)

xxxxx


----------



## Carreg

Morning (or rather afternoon!) everyone!

How is everyone's weekend going so far? Mine has been housework, cleaning my ratties and doing a bit of shopping. Now just chilling.

Leah - I hope your driving lesson went well :)

AF has arrived today :( Not that I was expecting anything else only having had the IUD out a week ago and being 7 DPO at the time but still feel shitty, always do for the first day or two...so much pain :(

Hope everyone is doing well :)

xxx


----------



## Laelani

Good morning ladies!

I am doing alright today but I am still freaking out (in a good way) whether or not I could be getting my :bfp: this month. Today is the day my cable gets hooked up so I am happy about being able to have some tv now to fill in the weekends while the OH is on the computer. 

Carreg -- Hope the :witch: will start to behave soon.

Leah -- Have a good driving lesson!


----------



## Carreg

oooh Bex can you test soon??

xx


----------



## Laelani

AF is due on the 30th and the :sex: happened last night so not for a bit.


----------



## mummy3

:flower:
Can I join? TTC is a bit scary:haha:
Im 27 and onto number 4, we live in sunny san diego, been here a year, before that Lancashire:thumbup:

Baby.love I remember seeing you around when I was pregnant with my youngest, I was due end of sept!

Im still breastfeeding Anja-Josaphine but af has been here for about 3 months! Ive been ntnp since april, weird for me as usually fall at drop my a hat ( or knickers:haha:)


----------



## Carreg

Welcome mummy3 :hugs:

Lancashire to San Diego?? How did you pull that one off? Not a bad trade-in!!

Laura
xxx


----------



## Inge

I now know why you shouldnt work when ill....
I was trying to be an amazing customer service expert when I felt like I was going to faint. Luckily hardly any staff were in so we were quiet. I got to sit down quite a lot and watch tv so I was ok. I needed sugar so had a lovely chocolate mouse for dinner (breakfast/dinner as I couldnt face breakfast, But I did have a bag of caramel buttons for a sugar kick) Ive needed sugar today as I feel so weak with this bug. I was getting ready this morning and OH took one look at me and said "you look like s**t" :cry: Thank you love of my life :growlmad:
Funny thing is he's the one that gave me this cold!:growlmad:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm on CD31 OF MY first cycle and if AF is not here in the morning I'm going to test I'm not expecting a positive but so many salad dressings contain egg.


----------



## mummy3

Carreg said:


> Welcome mummy3 :hugs:
> 
> Lancashire to San Diego?? How did you pull that one off? Not a bad trade-in!!
> 
> Laura
> xxx

Hubby is from here im from UK, had to persuade him to move back to the US but his job here is a million times better than what he would have got in the UK:thumbup:

Im happy though, when we move into our house in 2 weeks im walking distance to krispy kremes:happydance:

It is really really hot at the mo tho, like 100 degrees this week:dohh:


----------



## Inge

I was at work earlier and found myself wondering what bacon+chocolate would taste like together... I was so close to trying it but was worried what people would think!:haha: Strange craving!:haha:


----------



## Elhaym

Where in lancs, Mummy3? Welcome to our little section of the forum :D

Hope everyone is OK. Just done some cleaning, OH has gone out so having some nice quiet time to myself to read baby stuff on the net. :haha:

Aww, poor Inge, your mean OH! :hugs: Are you feeling any better? Do you have to work tomorrow?


----------



## whisper91

baby.love said:


> That sounds interesting and seems viable to me :)
> 
> I am only CD10 and according to my chart i will OV next weekend! I am on average 32 day cycle since having Sienna, but still a bit irregular at the moment. So *maybe *testing this month(who am i kidding i am a poas addict :lol:)
> 
> Sienna is gorgeous isnt it :cloud9: Although she very nearly ended up being Freya!
> 
> I am already picking names for the next one! Is that sad? :blush:
> 
> Leah xx

 My fur baby chinhilla is named Freya xD. I dont know if we will start activly trying in augest I hope to but my OH keeps jumping to different ideas.I think with the mc he sees it as time to go out and party and have fun. =( ANd now is partially ready to change his life again when he was all for it the first time.Men just dont understand what they do to us.We conceived the first angel ntnp soi guess it will happen agan that way to.I hope for a sticky one healthy and thrieving I Prefer a boy and I think that Gender Predictor from China is very accurate so if so I will have my boy if we started trying in Augest.


----------



## Inge

Elhaym said:


> Where in lancs, Mummy3? Welcome to our little section of the forum :D
> 
> Hope everyone is OK. Just done some cleaning, OH has gone out so having some nice quiet time to myself to read baby stuff on the net. :haha:
> 
> Aww, poor Inge, your mean OH! :hugs: Are you feeling any better? Do you have to work tomorrow?

 Yeah I have work tomorow. Am eating ham and pineapple pizza...so yummy!
This evening and yesterdays Iv felt so sick. Havent been but feels like im on the brink. Strange its only in the evenings :shrug:


----------



## whisper91

Inge said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Where in lancs, Mummy3? Welcome to our little section of the forum :D
> 
> Hope everyone is OK. Just done some cleaning, OH has gone out so having some nice quiet time to myself to read baby stuff on the net. :haha:
> 
> Aww, poor Inge, your mean OH! :hugs: Are you feeling any better? Do you have to work tomorrow?
> 
> Yeah I have work tomorow. Am eating ham and pineapple pizza...so yummy!
> This evening and yesterdays Iv felt so sick. Havent been but feels like im on the brink. Strange its only in the evenings :shrug:Click to expand...

 WHen I was pregnant I got sick starting off in the evenings later moved on to all day sickness.Hope you dont have that goodluck.I ate alot of toast lol All that sickness for nothing >.>


----------



## Inge

whisper91 said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Where in lancs, Mummy3? Welcome to our little section of the forum :D
> 
> Hope everyone is OK. Just done some cleaning, OH has gone out so having some nice quiet time to myself to read baby stuff on the net. :haha:
> 
> Aww, poor Inge, your mean OH! :hugs: Are you feeling any better? Do you have to work tomorrow?
> 
> Yeah I have work tomorow. Am eating ham and pineapple pizza...so yummy!
> This evening and yesterdays Iv felt so sick. Havent been but feels like im on the brink. Strange its only in the evenings :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> WHen I was pregnant I got sick starting off in the evenings later moved on to all day sickness.Hope you dont have that goodluck.I ate alot of toast lol All that sickness for nothing >.>Click to expand...

OH just asked "sure your not pregnant?" Its 17 days after I came off of my pill so dont think anything would happen that quick. Wish it was though :cry:


----------



## whisper91

Never know sometimes you get pregnant fast after coming off but best of luck.You can get pregnant on the pill so who knows.


----------



## Inge

Hopefully thats the case with us x 
Im just hoping that my cycles get back to normal quickly, so we at least know we'r ok :thumbup:


----------



## purerose313

Inge said:


> whisper91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Where in lancs, Mummy3? Welcome to our little section of the forum :D
> 
> Hope everyone is OK. Just done some cleaning, OH has gone out so having some nice quiet time to myself to read baby stuff on the net. :haha:
> 
> Aww, poor Inge, your mean OH! :hugs: Are you feeling any better? Do you have to work tomorrow?
> 
> Yeah I have work tomorow. Am eating ham and pineapple pizza...so yummy!
> This evening and yesterdays Iv felt so sick. Havent been but feels like im on the brink. Strange its only in the evenings :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> WHen I was pregnant I got sick starting off in the evenings later moved on to all day sickness.Hope you dont have that goodluck.I ate alot of toast lol All that sickness for nothing >.>Click to expand...
> 
> OH just asked "sure your not pregnant?" Its 17 days after I came off of my pill so dont think anything would happen that quick. Wish it was though :cry:Click to expand...

My DH just asked me that, too. I came off the pill 21 days ago. Maybe we're experiencing side effects? Although it would be awesome if there was a sticky bean in this equation. I don't want to feel this crappy for nothing.:wacko:


----------



## mummy3

You can ovulate pretty much the day after you stop taking the pill ( I got preg on it:blush:) bacon and chocolate though:wacko:

We moved from near burnley, I kinda miss UK but its great here:thumbup:

Also straight after stopping the pill I believe you increase your chances of twins!


----------



## 24/7

Morning All!! :happydance:

My working week is finally over and I feel wrecked, and this week only have two days to recover and have so much to do. YAWN!! :coffee:

Hope everyone is well, off to have a read back now. 

xxxx


----------



## Irishbabe

Morning :hi:

It's another horrible rainy day here in sunny Ireland :(

How's everyone today?


----------



## Mya209

Hiya. Not sure how this all works but can I join you girls? I'm NTNP after AF leaves me in a few days. We are getting married in September we both have career focused jobs and own a two bed flat which is currently on the market (we are looking for a house). We will be trying for our first baby. My name is Georgia and I'm nearly 26. I know when I should ovulate because I track my periods on the iPhone app but apart from that I won't be worrying about anything. Look forward to getting to know u girls. I'm not very good at these forums but will try and keep up. X


----------



## Inge

Got a nice lower backache and a little nausea again. Had some more white discharge (a small totally white amount once). Tired and longing for a hot bath.


----------



## Elhaym

Afternoon everyone :D welcome Mya209!

Lazy day for me today - weather is miserable here too so just feel like staying in where it's nice and warm!


----------



## Inge

Its nice, bright and sunny here in trowbridge.


----------



## Inge

any quick advice for sickness and cramps? I feel very sick again, havent actually been sick, and Ive got the hugest cramp-period like cramp ever!
Ive taken some ibuprofen and its not helping. I hate feeling sick.... its felt like im about to throw up all day.


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi everyone,

Just thought i'd say hi and introduce myself. I'm Lisa, OH and i were TTC for a few months but decided it was too much pressure and stress so about 4 months ago we changed to NTNP. So far no luck, but hey trying to keep a PMA. Hope to get to know all you lovely ladies ...and gents... on this journey that we are on. 

Lisa xx


----------



## Carreg

Evening ladies!
Welcome to all our newbies :hugs: I look forward to getting to know you all and hopefully sharing in lots of BFPs!
Sorry for my silence this weekend, AF has really taken it out of me as usual so I have been flopping about being useless but not having much energy for Internet! The only major event has been that my Dad rolled his car on the M5 last night (seems like he nodded off at the wheel, thankfully no one else was involved) and completely wrote it off - good one as he had only bought it that morning!! He is, mercifully, ok other than a very bashed up elbow which he had to have an operation on last night. They are keeping him in until tomorrow PM at the earliest though. Hoping to go down and see him later in the week but he is discouraging visitors at the moment whilst he is still in hospital. Hoping to combine it with picking Felix up later this week as he is in hospital in the same area.
Hope everyone has had a fab weekend. Back to work for me tomorrow. Booooo.

xxx


----------



## mummy3

carreg:hugs: that must have been scary!


----------



## ProudMary83

Lazy day here . . just doing some housework and online class homework.

I've been sort of quiet on this thread so far . . I hate to annoy you all with my 'am I pg thoughts' or 'when will it happen . . '

So Friday was 6 DPO, all evening I had terrible cramps, so of course my reading left me to think implantation? I guess we'll see I've been watching for any bb changes. DH left town the day before O, of course we DTD - he is gone training for USCG until this Friday. We are using the pullout method right now . . but you never know, right?:winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies! :wave: Can I join you girls? I just spotted this NTNP forum.

My name is Allie and I'm 26, DH is 28 and we went from preventing (condoms and withdrawal only so no pesky hormones to sort out) to NTNP in April. Lo and behold I got a BFP that cycle. It was a shock and sadly I had a mc at just over 5 weeks :angel: :cry:. After a month off, we went back to NTNP but I'm doing a bit more now like tracking my cycle length for the first time and looking at my CM. I also bought a few ovulation tests and am going to try them out this week! I'm trying to remain casual about it though since we're so new to the whole thing. I'm still figuring out what my body's doing every month! 

Anyways, nice to meet you all and looking forward to getting to know you. :friends: and :dust:


----------



## Allie84

carreg, glad your dad is okay!


----------



## Smile181c

Hope you dad is ok carreg :hugs:

Welcome Allie :) Xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Laura :hugs: I'm glad your dad is ok xx

Welcome to anyone who joined this thread over the weekend :flower:

Well girls, sorry for my absence this weekend... Its been crazy! Had my driving lesson saturday, then Nathan went and collected the new car.. Yesterday was a wonder round the local carboot sale and then onto a street party.. Silly me got a bit burnt yesterday so suffering now :( 

Got a sad week this week as its Ethans last day at preschool tomorrow!!! Then its onto big school in 6 weeks :shock: 

I'm gonna go sort the kiddie winkles out so will catch you all in a bit :kiss:


----------



## Carreg

Thanks guys. He has to have more surgery for skin grafts today as he has lost a 4"x4" chunk of the flesh and skin on the lower arm by his elbow but hopefully he will be out later this week.

Welcome to the new ladies :) Can't believe how much the group is growing! Hurrah for NTNP! :happydance:

Glad you had a good weekend Leah, but hope the sunburn isn't too bad.

How was everyone elses weekend? Mine was very chilled, other than the Dad incident, just lots of chilling and cooking yummy food!

xxx


----------



## Jellysecret

Glad your dad is ok, sounds like he was very lucky. 

I had a terrible weekend, found out my OH was texting another girl saying very inappropiate things :( 

so feeling very mixed up, i've not even had the coil out a month! I thought we were very much settled. :cry:


----------



## hayley x

:( Jellysecret I dont know what to say :( its easy being an outsider looking in but completely different when its you iykwim? What have you done? how did you find out? I hope things get better again soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jellysecret

We'd been to a party and he'd drank too much and went to bed early. When I went to bed his phone was under my pillow and I just had such a feeling to read it, which I can honestly say I have never before. 

My first reaction was to throw him out but we're away next weekend for my mums 60th birthday and I dont want to ruin it for everyone so i've left it that we'll see how this week goes. 

He said it was just a mistake and harmless flirting that went to far as he was drunk. I'm just not too sure what to think. :shrug:


----------



## Carreg

Jellysecret - that's horrible :( I am so sorry :( I guess you have to follow your heart as to whether you trust him or not but it must be really hard :hugs: I hope everything works out for you two

Laura
xx


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: jellysecret...

Did you know the girl that he was texting? Not that it makes any difference but if he's friends with her it could make things more awkward iykwim?

I don't know what to say other than I'm really sorry! xx


----------



## Laelani

Welcome to all you new ladies!!! :flower:

Laura, thank goodness your dad is okay!!! 

Awww JellySecret that's terrible!!!! Hope everything works out!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jellysecret

Thanks everyone :) 

He has just started a new job, she is the receptionist! 

I guess I have to decide if I beleive him and can now trust him to not make the mistake again but knowing he'll see her every day its not going to be easy. :nope:


----------



## Smile181c

Ah shit...does she not know he has a partner?! I'm really angry on your behalf lol :grr:


----------



## Mya209

Firstly, thanks for the warm welcome.
That's awful Jellysecret! My partner cheated on me with someone he worked with. We had been going through a bad patch and he considered our relationship over. I left and ge realised his mistake. Luckily we are back on track now (this was a few years ago) the worst part was knowing he was still seeing her every day at work and building trust back based on that. You need to do what's right for you but I'd make sure you're happy and have talked it through before forgiving him. People make mistakes, flirting with someone at work is quite out of order though!


----------



## Elhaym

Yay! Just arranged a viewing on a house to rent, small but in a nice quiet area and it has a little garden, feeling like it's time to move out of our current place, OH doesn't really want to have a baby while we're here and I kind of agree. Plus they said they'll let us take the cat!

jellysecret, I hope you get it sorted :hugs: I'd be very upset too! The fact he'll see her every day must make it difficult - hopefully he realises it was a stupid thing to do and won't try it on again. Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Elhaym said:


> Yay! Just arranged a viewing on a house to rent, small but in a nice quiet area and it has a little garden, feeling like it's time to move out of our current place, OH doesn't really want to have a baby while we're here and I kind of agree. Plus they said they'll let us take the cat!
> 
> jellysecret, I hope you get it sorted :hugs: I'd be very upset too! The fact he'll see her every day must make it difficult - hopefully he realises it was a stupid thing to do and won't try it on again. Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:

Letting you take the cat that a big bonus in my books and saves sneaking her/him in


----------



## Elhaym

Exactly what I thought - we were lucky in our current house, our cat was found abandoned as a kitten and our landlord and agency let us have him. He's no bother, never has any 'accidents' in the house, the only thing he does is moult hair! Apparently the owner of this new place would 'consider' a pet so it's promising - I'll offer to pay for any damage/cleaning needed, just in case.

I'd be heartbroken if I had to give him away. :(


----------



## Jellysecret

Hope the viewing goes ok, thats good you can take the cat so many places dont allow it now!

I just need to get through this week, and then make a decision. I find trust difficult as it is and after this it may just be too much to get through. Guess I have to be thankful I hadn't fallen pregnant yet.

Thanks for all your kind words, I can't beleive how nice everyone is here :) x


----------



## Carreg

Hope the viewing goes well Natalie :) We had the same problem with our cat but we just wouldn't move until we found somewhere that we could take her (and that we liked too, obviously) - we even ended up living back with OH's parents for 5 weeks after our tenancy ended as we hadn't found anywhere else yet!!

Jellysecret - I hope this week goes well. Be strong and do what makes you happiest :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

If you need to vent/rant/talk, you're welcome to do it on this thread anytime jellysecret! I am the same, trust is a big deal and if it's been damaged, it's hard to forget it - sadly there's no right or wrong answer, just do what you feel is best for you :hugs:

Afternoon Laura! yeah, I was really pleased when they said that, I just hope the house is OK! There's no way I could give him up, he's my first baby. :D


----------



## Clairikins

I just asked the magic 8 ball if I was pregnant and it said yes - who needs a pregnancy test eh?!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Love it lol don't need a test now!


----------



## Inge

Im so tired! My back aches and I feel sick still. Some very silly person put a broken plate into the kitchen sink at work and I sliced my finger on it :growlmad: Just want to sleep but OH is playing xbox and Im falling alseep in my chair!:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

hi, im trying to take a more relaxed approach to TTC so we are kinda NTNP, im taking maca and vitex to try to sort my non existant cycles out but that really it...


----------



## ronnie211797

All this NTNP reminds my of the book Marley and Me! I hope to be a new mother again and I take inspiration from the book Marley and Me. Baby dust for all! 
Just wanted to say, enjoy not trying. Without the pressure, it is much more fun and relaxed and more likely that you'll get your BFP.


----------



## Allie84

LOL Clair!

Jelly, sorry to hear about your OH. Men can be really stupid when they're drunk. I would be inclined to forgive after just one incident like this but the fact that he has to work with her makes it more difficult! That would make me really nervous. He needs to show he is reeeeally sorry and make it up to you big time imo. :hugs:

Good luck with the viewing Natalie! 

How's everyone doing today? 

I tried my first ovulation predictor test and it came up positive so I guess it means I'm due to ov in the next two days. We didn't :sex: today, but probs will tomorrow. I wasn't even going to tell OH about the test as I didn't want him to think I'm taking this too seriously but I was admittedly a bit chuffed and had to share.


----------



## Smile181c

I really want an OPK but because we're not properly trying OH will just be like no way lol...he'd know which days to steer clear of me lol at least at the moment he doesn't really want to know about cycles etc and isn't really bothered!

He'd take more of an interest if there was a gadget lying about!


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me girls.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Sorry to hear that Becca :( :hugs:

LOL Clairikins - would be funny if it was right though!!

Welcome to our new ladies :wave: Good luck to all and look forward to getting to know you.

Dandybrush - am I correct in thinking you may be a fellow horsey person? Or is that me jumping to conclusions too fast!

How is everyone doing today?

Just today & tomorrow in work for me this week then off to visit my Dad and fetch Felix on Thursday - woooo! :happydance::happydance:

Laura
xx


----------



## 4magpies

I had perfect 29 day cycle though which is good!

Im not feeling too good today just feel exhausted...

xxx


----------



## Irishbabe

Awww sorry to hear :witch: showed up.

What's everyone up to today? 

I'm off work today, thought I would treat myself as it's our 3 year anniversary :) hubby couldn't get it off tho so I'm just gonna chill today and watch usual rubbish on tele lol.


----------



## Carreg

awwww congrats Irishbabe :) Are you doing anything nice when your hubby gets home?

Hope you have a nice relaxing day :) Wish I was at home!!


xxx


----------



## Irishbabe

Ah thanks babe.

I was gonna make a cake later but no plans. Should actually try and catch up in the housework.

We were gonna go to silverstone to watch the grand prix but hubby wanted to buy the new iPad instead lol. 

We've booked few days off next month so we're gonna go somewhere down south for wee break. There's parts of Ireland nice, just hope we get nice weather as well.

Xxxxx


----------



## Carreg

mmmmm cake :D I love baking. What sort of cake are you going to make?

Haha men and their gadgets!! My OH is a product manager for a company that makes projectors so I never get a break from gadgets!!

Hope you have a nice break and the weather is good to you. I've never been to Ireland but I've heard there are some very beautiful places. Would love to go one day.

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Happy anniversary Irishbabe! Put your feet up for the day :D

I love baking too - I don't like cooking much but love baking for some reason! I've promised to make my OH some banana bread this week :D

well, decided not to view that house - think we've figured out why it was so cheap and why it's not gone yet - it's next door to one of the local 'characters' - very aggressive and scary person. :( My OH knows him and says there's no way he wants to live there, especially with an LO. Oh well, will carry on keeping an eye out!

In work today, but off for 2 weeks from Friday!


----------



## 4magpies

Elhaym said:


> Happy anniversary Irishbabe! Put your feet up for the day :D
> 
> I love baking too - I don't like cooking much but love baking for some reason! I've promised to make my OH some banana bread this week :D
> 
> well, decided not to view that house - think we've figured out why it was so cheap and why it's not gone yet - it's next door to one of the local 'characters' - very aggressive and scary person. :( My OH knows him and says there's no way he wants to live there, especially with an LO. Oh well, will carry on keeping an eye out!
> 
> In work today, but off for 2 weeks from Friday!

Where in Lancs are you honey? And where you moving too?

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

I'm in Clitheroe, we would like to stay in Clitheroe ideally. I'm originally from the Accrington area. :D How about you?


----------



## 4magpies

Elhaym said:


> I'm in Clitheroe, we would like to stay in Clitheroe ideally. I'm originally from the Accrington area. :D How about you?

Oooooh hiiiii!

I live in Darwen & work in Burnley.

Im from preston originally though.

Love Clitheroe!

Small world.

xxx


----------



## Irishbabe

Carreg said:


> mmmmm cake :D I love baking. What sort of cake are you going to make?
> 
> Haha men and their gadgets!! My OH is a product manager for a company that makes projectors so I never get a break from gadgets!!
> 
> Hope you have a nice break and the weather is good to you. I've never been to Ireland but I've heard there are some very beautiful places. Would love to go one day.
> 
> xxx



Not sure yet. It's between apple tart or chocolate fudge cake :)


----------



## Irishbabe

Elhaym said:


> Happy anniversary Irishbabe! Put your feet up for the day :D
> 
> I love baking too - I don't like cooking much but love baking for some reason! I've promised to make my OH some banana bread this week :D
> 
> well, decided not to view that house - think we've figured out why it was so cheap and why it's not gone yet - it's next door to one of the local 'characters' - very aggressive and scary person. :( My OH knows him and says there's no way he wants to live there, especially with an LO. Oh well, will carry on keeping an eye out!
> 
> In work today, but off for 2 weeks from Friday!

thanks!

Lucky you being off for 2 weeks, doing anything nice?


----------



## dragonhawk

Happy Anniversary.

Chocolate Fudge Cake.... Every time! :)

I'm planning to bake when I get home tonight, well my excuse is that I want to do a test run of my birthday cake. ;) (Any excuse, I know.) We're planning to have a few days away for my birthday in September, so I'll need to get it made and iced to take with us. (Alton Towers.)


----------



## Elhaym

Nothing much really, I work at a college so taking some time off (I don't get all the school holidays though!) Just sorting the house out, seeing friends. I have a friend whos baby is due in 2 weeks so will hopefully have a new baby to squeal over. :haha:

Got another week off in August for a little holiday to amsterdam. So glad I saved so many days this year!

4magpies - Small world indeed! I work in Blackburn. :D

Irishbabe - I vote fudge cake, but I'm a chocoholic. :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Do you work at blackburn college?

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Yes I do x


----------



## Carreg

ooooh chocolate fudge cake...although...you could do a chocolate and apple tart thereby combining the two! I have an awesome recipe that involves a lot of grated dark chocolate with the apples on top then baked so it's all melty...mmm hungry now! I love baking and cooking and would happily do both all day!

Shame about the scary nextdoor neighbour Natalie...fingers crossed you find some more places to view soon!

xxx


----------



## Irishbabe

Carreg said:


> ooooh chocolate fudge cake...although...you could do a chocolate and apple tart thereby combining the two! I have an awesome recipe that involves a lot of grated dark chocolate with the apples on top then baked so it's all melty...mmm hungry now! I love baking and cooking and would happily do both all day!
> 
> Shame about the scary nextdoor neighbour Natalie...fingers crossed you find some more places to view soon!
> 
> xxx

oh yummy, do you mind giving me the recipe? 

Xxxx


----------



## Smile181c

I could eat a lemon drizzle cake right now...nom nom nom


----------



## Irishbabe

Oh me too lol. 

I'm just back from walking the dog and it's such a gorgeous day here today.


----------



## Elhaym

It's absolutely throwing it down here - really hard straight down rain! Feels like I've seen the last of the sun for the summer - I hope not. :(


----------



## Smile181c

Its really cloudy here today...not raining though which is a plus!


----------



## Irishbabe

It's absolutely roasting here for a change! 

I'm sitting in the dinning room with the patio doors open trying to cool down with a cold drink.

Wish we got more weather like this.


----------



## Carreg

Irishbabe - I'm in work and my recipes are at home :( By the time I get in tonight it will be abut 9pm as I am going to donate blood directly after work but I can PM the recipe then if you want it for another time.

It's baking hot here but not bright sunshine, dull and overcast. Office is overzealous with the aircone as ever though so it's like a deep freeze in here! Jumpers and coats indoors in July? Excellent!

Hmmmm I really fancy a Bakewell tart right now....all this talk of cakes is bad!!

xxx


----------



## Irishbabe

Carreg said:


> Irishbabe - I'm in work and my recipes are at home :( By the time I get in tonight it will be abut 9pm as I am going to donate blood directly after work but I can PM the recipe then if you want it for another time.
> 
> It's baking hot here but not bright sunshine, dull and overcast. Office is overzealous with the aircone as ever though so it's like a deep freeze in here! Jumpers and coats indoors in July? Excellent!
> 
> Hmmmm I really fancy a Bakewell tart right now....all this talk of cakes is bad!!
> 
> xxx

yeah could you pm me it later. 

Ta

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hey, just realised I can bring NTNP forward a week!

I'll start the next pack on Friday, which lasts for 3 weeks, but then I'm going on holiday when that pack finishes - don't fancy having AF and cramps ruining my holiday so I think I'll carry the next pack on straight after (I only rarely do this and I know it's OK to do now and again).

2nd September will be my last pill! :happydance:


----------



## Carreg

:happydance::happydance: Congrats Natalie - that's awesome!!!!

xxx


----------



## kizzyt

Hello! I hope you dont mind me joining you ladies, my boyfriend and I have recently decided to stop using protection and see what happens, so I guess I am NTNP at the moment. Not sure of all the abbreviations on here, trying to work them out, ha! You all seem like a lovely friendly crowd and it's nice to be able to read/chat anonymously rather than speaking to friends/family and getting everyone over excited "oooohhh, are you trying now?" etc! :)


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome!

That's what I like about this thread...we can all still be baby mad but without the added pressures of actually TTC...this way is more fun :)


----------



## Inge

afternoon girls! 
Its so hot and sunny here! Due to the cut on the middle finger of my right hand, right in the bend, I cant really use my right hand! :dohh: But I did get a nice chunk of leftover chicken and leek pie from work... the perks of working in a canteen! Heaven knows how im having a bath and washing my hair later with a non working hand(!) 
Am about to play The Sims 2 which is my fav game of all time. Havent played much as Ive been working too hard. Sickness is easing off but have the worst lower back pain ever. I swear Ive never had this much pain. Also TMI but Im very very friendly atm! OH was too tired last night so I went into a strop :dohh: 
Then I got angry at him this morning cos we DTD twice and he came 1st time but not again. I know I should be grateful for what I can get!


----------



## Carreg

Your hand sounds painful Inge - hope it's on the mend soon.

I loooove The Sims 2!! I had SUCH an addiction to it when I was expecting Felix and had finished Uni so wasn't working....I played it almost non stop :blush: Haven't played for aaaaaages though as haven't had time and have to share the computer with my OH!! Haven't tried The Sims 3 yet though but really want to.

Your description of your 'friendliness' really made me laugh!! Are you sure you haven't got pg really fast after coming off the pill??

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

kizzyt - welcome!

It's nice to be able to come on here and vent our broodiness and baby talk, especially if no one knows you are TTC/NTNP, you feel like you might explode if you don't talk baby stuff! I like the anonimity - for now (hence me not posting any pics of myself yet!)

I agree Chloe, so happy we have this section now :thumbup:

Inge - Poor you, you're really having some bad luck lately! At least you got something out of your OH, better than nothing I guess - maybe try some more persuation later? ;)


----------



## kizzyt

thank you!

yes some of my friends and my mum etc know I am off the pill but that we're not trying as such so I dont want to talk about it too much before anything really happens, so this is ideal for me :)


----------



## Inge

Carreg said:


> Your hand sounds painful Inge - hope it's on the mend soon.
> 
> I loooove The Sims 2!! I had SUCH an addiction to it when I was expecting Felix and had finished Uni so wasn't working....I played it almost non stop :blush: Haven't played for aaaaaages though as haven't had time and have to share the computer with my OH!! Haven't tried The Sims 3 yet though but really want to.
> 
> Your description of your 'friendliness' really made me laugh!! Are you sure you haven't got pg really fast after coming off the pill??
> 
> xxx

Thanks OH is finding it hilarious! I spent about 1hr trying to tempt him away from the xbox last night. (I hate xboxes! Theyr man stealers!)
It seems way to fast to be pregnant already. I should have a period at the end of the month so I just have to wait. Im trying to ignor any symptoms I have. It doesnt help when OH keeps asking "sure your not pregnant?" after I moan about sickness or back ache.


----------



## Carreg

You never know - maybe you were really lucky!! Fingers crossed for you!

Welcome kizzyt :)


----------



## Inge

I had a fresh bread craving last night. :thumbup:
I really need a loaf of tiger bread (bread with a nice crispy crust) with butter. I also got some Dairylea Cheese bites (like babybel) and I ate them in the car home from tesco! Gary thought I was so weird eating cheese and bread in the car :haha:


----------



## Carreg

oh gosh Inge, if you like tiger loaf have you tried the sea salt and cracked black pepper version they do in Tesco?? It's AMAZING. I could eat the whole lot with real butter in 1 sitting if I thought I wouldn't put on about 3 stone!!!

xxx


----------



## Inge

Carreg said:


> oh gosh Inge, if you like tiger loaf have you tried the sea salt and cracked black pepper version they do in Tesco?? It's AMAZING. I could eat the whole lot with real butter in 1 sitting if I thought I wouldn't put on about 3 stone!!!
> 
> xxx

Never tried the salt and pepper one. Ive looked at it but I dont like the sound of salt and pepper bread. Does it have alot of salt and pepper?


----------



## baby.love

Good afternoon shexy ladies :kiss:

How flippin hot is it today!! I have been having a totally lazy day and its been bliss, after days of craziness its been nice to just take things at a slow pace.

Just noticed my ticker say 1 day till the big O! Its kinda scary as well as good.

I will catch up on the days events later, I hope everyone is A OK! :flower:


----------



## Mya209

Inge - I had really bad sickness when I first came off the pill and felt horrible for the month. It's quite normal to have this as withdrawal from the pill. (possible u could be pg too though)


----------



## Carreg

Inge - no, it's quite subtle (I always add more!), just reaaaaalllly tasty. Would definitely recommend trying it.

Afternoon Leah - glad you have had a nice relaxing day :)

xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Ello guys...can I pop by? We're NTNP but I'm also breastfeeding, so we may be a while! How is everyone doing today? X


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm on CD34 of cycle one. It only took 35 days for me to get my AF after coming off BC :growlmad:


----------



## Inge

CharmedKirsty said:


> I'm on CD34 of cycle one. It only took 35 days for me to get my AF after coming off BC :growlmad:

so you should be due tomorow? Or have they shortened now? Sorry if you said before, im not good a remembering stuff :dohh:


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I hang out in here, you seem like a nice friendly bunch! I'm 29 and came of BCP last oct but didn't realise until coming on here how involved TTC can be so although I thought we were ttc in hindsight i'd say we were nttp! We've just had a month of wwt cos we're moving house/job etc soon but now we're back on ttc (I'm on CD2). I feel like I should be worried that we haven't got pg yet but when I see what other people have been doing to try and get pg I think that we haven't really tried so I can't make myself worry too much. Also we're moving about 100 miles (to hertfordshire) and starting a new job (same company though) so have other things to worriy about at the mo. So I think we are officially ttc but not stressing too much until we are moved and settled and if nothing has happened by then we've agreed to go and get checked out properly.
So that's my story, hubby is also 29 and just as desperate as I am to have a baby (and then about 6 more after that! I've said after 4 if he wants more then he has to give birth to them himself!). 
:dust:


----------



## Inge

Welcome MrsWifey :hugs:
TTC takes time. Making a baby sounds so easy but really its so difficult to get pregnant. :nope: No idea how some people have sex once and get pregnant:nope:
Hope you enjoy the NTNP forum, Im sure you'll find us the friendliest bunch :hugs:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Inge said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD34 of cycle one. It only took 35 days for me to get my AF after coming off BC :growlmad:
> 
> so you should be due tomorow? Or have they shortened now? Sorry if you said before, im not good a remembering stuff :dohh:Click to expand...

No I just expected it to be shorter like it was before I was on BC and thought it would not be as long to get my second AF as it did my first.


----------



## Inge

Ok.
I was 28 day cycles before BC and on BC. Like clockwork :happydance:
I should be due on the 27th July if it stays the same. I had all the signs of OV apart from a opk (as I was skint:dohh:)7 days ago, so I just have to wait til then. 7 days to go!


----------



## dandybrush

carreg - yep i love horses :) used to own one (had to give him away when we bought a house, it became too hard) ill get another one one day. do you have horses?

gosh i wish this cycle would end...might buy the parsley today


----------



## Allie84

Good evening girls! :wave:

elhaym and 4magpies, I'm not from Lancs but studied at Lancaster University on an exchange! I truly loved it there. :) I didn't recognise any of the places you named except Preston though, haha. I guess I didn't get out enough. 

Good luck babylove! Our cycles are pretty similar! Let's get :sex: !!! 

Inge, ouch, sorry about your finger. Your :sex: story made me lol....also, I was the same as you guys and thought there's not way I'd get pregnant as soon as NTNP but only 3 weeks after deciding to NTNP, with no knowledge of my cycles, I got a BFP (then early mc)...so it does happen!! Of course now I'm worried I'm cursed that because it was so easy that one cycle I'll be doomed from now on! But it's only my 2nd cycle ttc/ntnp since the mc so I'm not worried....yet.

Welcome :wave: to all the new ladies.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: allie :) i wish when i had come of the pill i had fallen pg straight away, my anxiousness to get a BFP is increasing every month...and i need to be Oving to at least have a chance :cry:


----------



## Smile181c

I might talk to OH about buying a persona once we're settled into our new apartment...He did say a few months back then when we're settled down we can possibly start trying properly so FX'd he's gonna stick to his word lol x


----------



## Carreg

Morning everyone!

MrsWifey! Yaaaaay! So glad to see you here :)
Welcome JellyBeann too :)

dandybrush - I'm in a similar situation...got my first pony when I was 3 and had horses ever since until I went to Uni :( Haven't managed to be in a position to afford to have my own again since but I will one day, I am determined! I still exercise for some friends of friends occasionally though but it's not the same and I miss it like crazy!

Chloe - that's a great idea, good luck talking to your OH and fingers crossed!!

Well, today is Friday for me and tomorrow it's off to Somerset to visit my Dad and collect Felix so today is a GOOD day! :happydance: Let's just hope it goes quickly!!

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hello to all the newcomers :D

Hope today goes fast for you Laura and you get to see Felix as soon as possible!


----------



## Carreg

Thanks Natalie :) He should be with me (or I should be with him!) by lunchtime tomorrow. Yay! :dance:


----------



## MrsWifey

Good morning ladies! I'm supposed to be doing housework but am feeling lazy and watching daytime E4 and on BnB instead! I've put on a load of washing so that's got to count?! Have to get moving soon though cos I've got a letting agent coming over to value my flat this afternoon so I'd better make it presentable, lol!


----------



## MrsWifey

Laura, I hope today goes quickly for you x


----------



## Carreg

Laundry definitely counts!! Thanks, and hope the valuation goes well :)
xx


----------



## Elhaym

Washing definitely counts! 

I have an inspection on Friday, you've just reminded me! :dohh:


----------



## MrsWifey

Not sure they'll be that impressed with my laundry efforts when there's washing up and hoovering to do, lol!


----------



## 4magpies

I use a persona and I love it, hopefully it will come in handy when we start TTC in december and I will know exactly where I am in my cycles and hopefully catch quickly.

I have a blocked tube so my chances arent as good as someone with 2... eeek.

4 more cycles till TTC for me!!

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

4 is nothing Becca, the time is gonna fly by!

Are you gonna be trying at the start or the end of Dec? x


----------



## 4magpies

Depends how regular my cycle lengths are but I recon I will be ovulating around xmas day so end of december really.

Best xmas present ever!!!

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

That would be amazing lol 

Maybe try and persuade Phil to go for the end of Nov then? That way you'll be able to get an extra cycle in trying? We'll all gang up on him :grr: lol 

x


----------



## 4magpies

No not a chance he is set on december and will not budge one bit!! Not fair.

He was going on the other day about how he wanted a feb baby like him and I was like erm you've missed the boat for that one... I'd have to be pregnant now!! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Haha men really have no idea do they?!

I just left my first proper post in ttc :|

Didn't start a thread or anything just replied to a topic but still scary lol


----------



## kizzyt

Hope you dont mind me joining in the chit chat, work is boring atm and since I discovered here I keep finding myself back :)

I had a look in the TTC section, its a bit scary and I think probably too advanced for where I am right now!!


----------



## Carreg

Hi kizzy :) I have the same problem at work...the minute it slows down I keep mysteriously finding myself on here! Oops!

xx


----------



## Huggles

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if i join you - also bored at work! :)

We're not technically even NTNP yet. We lost our first baby 6.5 weeks ago (i was 24w4d pregnant) so now we're just trying to get back on track before trying again. Haven't gone back onto BC though cos we don't want to wait too long. But I would prefer it if nothing happened before I've had AF in Sept though cos that just would make everything so much easier because that would mean baby would be due after June 2011 which works well because my current work contract comes to an end at hte end of April 2011 and then i'm hoping to be made permanent which puts me in a much better place for maternity leave.

So come September we will move onto NTNP and then if still nothing by January we will actively start TTC (although to be honest even now the occasional no protection happens :blush:)


----------



## kizzyt

so sorry to hear of your loss, that must be awful, good luck for this time around xx


----------



## Carreg

Welcome Huggles :) I am so so sorry to hear about your loss :( Fingers crossed for an extra sticky bean this time round. Good luck!


----------



## Huggles

The doctor seems pretty confident that next time will have a happier ending. He says it was due to an incompetent cervix so he'll just stitch me up at 13 weeks and that should keep baby in place til 37 weeks :)


----------



## Carreg

That is good news :) Fingers crossed for a BFP for you soon!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

So, what's for supper tonight?


----------



## Carreg

lol erm...gingery lime chicken breasts (marinating as we speak) with sweet potato mash and either steamed brocolli or salad depending on OH's mood.

Everyone else?

xx


----------



## Huggles

Wow, that sounds interesting - gingery lime chicken!

We're having gnocci with bolognaise sauce (ready-made-open-the-bottle-and-pour-in-the-pot bolognaise sauce LoL). Nice and quick and easy :D


----------



## Carreg

Yeha, I have made it before and it is really nice. Zingy and tasty! I love cooking so much, OH and I used to alternate who cooked as he is just as good a cook as I am but I have been insisting I be allowed sole cooking duty recently (not sure why, I just keep feeling creative!) and I think he is quite put out!! But he doesn't mind being able to flop on the sofa for an hour after work and do nothing while I'm busy in the kitchen!! mmmmmm gnocchi, I have a packet of that in the fridge. Keeping it in reserve (along with a tub of ricotta and a bag of fresh spinach) for a lazy night. This is making me hungry now!!


----------



## Huggles

hehe, I normally am in sole charge of the cooking, but 2 years ago OH was often home before me due to him working strange hours. As a result he used to often try his hand at the cooking so that I could relax when i got home. He actually produced some really tasty dishes! (and this from a man who didn't even know how to Break an egg when we got married, let alone cook it!).

But now i almost always get home before he does so I am back to doing all the cooking. I hate to admit it but i'm not a very creative cook - my food usually comes out a bit bland because I forget about adding spices/herbs! I just make the basics and that's that whereas OH gets creative and adds all kinds of things.


----------



## Carreg

hehe it's nice to have a man who's a dab hand in the kitchen isn't it? I've had boyfriends in the past who couldn't produce anything edible unless it came out of a jar or packet but now I'm just as likely to get 4 courses made for me at home on a special occassion as I am to be whipped out to somewhere nice for dinner!


----------



## Huggles

:) sounds great!


----------



## kizzyt

I am meeting up with a couple of girlfriends for noodles, wine and gossip :)

My OH is quite a good cook too, its nice to be able to share the cooking, we sit up in bed sometimes poring over cookery books, salivating at the pics! haha!


----------



## Carreg

lol kizzy we do that too :) Usually over cakes and biscuits though as he likes me to bake as often as possible! Wine, noodles and gossip with the girls sounds great! I am missing my girls night this week so have a glass (or several!) for me!

xxx


----------



## mummy3

:flower: Good morning everyone! although its probably mid afternoon in the uk!:wacko:

Welcome to everyone new! Its been a long few days here, my youngest took her first steps:happydance: Shes 11 months but was 2 months premature, so its incredible!! 

Af due tomorrow, so im nervous, got craving for chocolate though so af is probably on way:dohh: Also does anyone else put on like a stone in the day or 2 before af?


----------



## Elhaym

I'm rubbish at cooking. I need to learn :(

mummy3 that's fantastic! Congrats on her first steps!


----------



## Huggles

Congrats on your lo's first steps mummy3 :thumbup: (the little guy in this pic seriously needs to look more enthusiastic about his thumbs up!)

Noodles, wine and gossip sounds like good fun - enjoy!

I also tend to put on weight just before AF shows, but i'm not sure how much and i've never worked out how much a stone is in kg / grams (even though i have a stone / kg scale at home!). But, as AF showed up this morning it means i have a little bit of weight loss to look forward to! :D


----------



## Carreg

Congrats on your LO's first steps mummy3! That's awesome!

I balloon before AF too but I think it's water retention as it all clears off in he first few days once AF arrives. Hate it!! Hopefully none of us will have many more visits from the witch to worry about!!!

xxx


----------



## kizzyt

actually one of the girls just text to say its too hot and sunny and we should go to a pub garden for dinner instead, shame there's no nice one's near where I live in Essex! I am sure we'll find somewhere though :)

got to have girlie nights, I love it, have another one tomorrow as one of my best friend's is jetting off to Mexico to get married next week!! Lucky thing!


----------



## Inge

just got in from work. My boss said im doing a great job. Well this is the 4th week ive been there :thumbup: I love wroking in catering! I had to chop onions earlier and my eyes and nose were streaming :nope:
Been having strange cramps in the middle of my stomach around belly button area. AF is due in 6 days so it might be because of that. 
On the subject of cooking; my OH and I never have time to have anice meal together but I work his days off so I would love to come home one day and he's prepared a lovely meal :thumbup:
His days off are in a pattern of Monday off-next wednesday off-monday off- etc. This week is monday off and the wednesday after Ive booked the day off and havent told him! Im planning on not setting my alarm that morning and seeing how he reacts to us being in bed at 8am when I should be in work :happydance:


----------



## Carreg

Mexico! Lucky her! Hope she has a fab time.

Awww Inge that is so sweet :) I bet he will be pleased to have the day with you.
I get the day with my OH tomorrow as we are visiting my Dad in hospital (& picking up Felix) so we both have compassionate leave but it's hardly going to be like a day off as we'll have to be up and out of the house at the same time as a work day (up at 615, out at 730) if not a bit earlier in order to get to Somerset by lunchtime and to the hospital for the earliest visiting hours at 1430!! And the whole day will be spent in the car! Oh well, I'm sure we'll make the most of it!!

What are the rest of you lovely ladies up to tonight?

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

OH is out tonight so quiet evening to myself for me! Sitting down and chilling with my new PSP game. Bliss. :D


----------



## Carreg

PS: Oh gosh ladies, I have made a terrible discovery!! This site (link goes to my list so be warned!) BabyNames which lets you compile a list of names you like (optional middle names, and includes the surname) so you can see them laid out AND get your friends/family/random people to vote for them! I spy a new addiction (for me anyway)!!!

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Carreg said:


> PS: Oh gosh ladies, I have made a terrible discovery!! This site (link goes to my list to be warned!)BabyNames which lets you compile a list of names you like (optional middle names, and includes the surname) so you can see them laid out AND get your friends/family/random people to vote for them! I spy a new addiction (for me anyway)!!!
> 
> xxx

Nice find! I'll have a vote :D

I'm terrible at picking names, don't even know where to start! There are a couple of girl ones I like, but I can't think of any for a boy :dohh:

Some lovely names on your list x


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, I was the same with boys names, had hardly any and all girl names but the boys seem to be catching up now! Think that's cos I quite want a girl though! I have even directed OH to my list as he is useless whenever I ask what he thinks of a name! I always get 'it's alright. I need to have time to think about it'...then the same response when I ask again a week later!! Men!

Today is almost over!!! 1.25 hours to goooooo! Wooo! :happydance:

edit: Thanks Natalie :) Trying not to have tooooo many ideas but can't help it!

xxx


----------



## Inge

I love some of the names you picked. Ive picked, Zoey Madison Andrews for a girl and Leo Nicholas Andrews for a boy. Gary agrees with both of them and he came up with Leo, which I love.


----------



## Carreg

Those are lovely names Inge, and they go really well together too. Pretty good that your OH picked out Leo, wish I could spur mine into that sort of action! He half chose Jasper, as in we both suggested in but the only name he's suggested on his own is Rhiannon which I'm not very keen on as it was quite common in Wales (where I'm from and grew up) when I was little!


----------



## Inge

Carreg said:


> Those are lovely names Inge, and they go really well together too. Pretty good that your OH picked out Leo, wish I could spur mine into that sort of action! He half chose Jasper, as in we both suggested in but the only name he's suggested on his own is Rhiannon which I'm not very keen on as it was quite common in Wales (where I'm from and grew up) when I was little!

mm... I dont really like the name Rhiannon, but I like Rhianna. I would like Rhian as a second daughters name though.


----------



## Elhaym

I think I'm the same Laura - I secretly kind of want a girl so that's probably why I'm better at picking names for them (though of course would love a boy too!)

For a girl I like either Amelia or Niamh (there are others but they are my faves!) and I'd like her middle name to be Anne after my amazing nanna who passed away. 

Lovely names Inge - I really like Leo for a boy actually. x


----------



## mummy3

Amelia Anne is soooo pretty!!!:thumbup:
Hubby wants to call a boy Beresford after his grandad:wacko:

Dont know where to start for another girls name:shrug:


----------



## Carreg

Niamh is so pretty, I've always liked that. And Amelia Anne has a really nice ring to it :)

Look at me getting all excited about names when I'm still not even pg!! :blush:


----------



## MrsWifey

Hubby had his baby names picked out since before we met so I got 'told' that a girl would be called Lana ( but he spelt it Larna which I immediately vetoed!). I like Amelia, Isabella (but can't have it). I was named after my two grandmothers and I love the idea of that but don't like the names enough to call our children after them (lol, that sounds terriblr but I hope you get what I mean!). Hubby also has two male family names and we've picked one of them as a middle name, John. For boy first names we like Jenson and Sebastian.


----------



## MrsWifey

Lana Letitia?


----------



## Carreg

Lana Letitia is a lot of Ls and As but sort of works!! Would depend on surname I think!

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Lol, I started 2 threads in TTC this morning, one's had 12 views, the other 27 but both have had 0 replies despite one being a question!! :shrug:


----------



## MrsWifey

No L's or A's in the surname! I think it's a bit of a mouthful too but hubby likes it! Might save letitia for the future!


----------



## Carreg

Nice! Oh well, give it time. Maybe no one knows the answer over there! Stick it out here, we probably all ramble on too much but at least we answer!

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

hmm, trying to work out what to do for dinner... I'v got someone else looking at the flat at 5.30 and i have to go out at 6.30 so will have time to cook or eat but not both!


----------



## Carreg

Sneaky takeaway? Or eat out somewhere?

xx


----------



## Inge

Hiya am wanting your opinions. I want to lose some weight to get to a size 10/12. Im a size 12/14 atm and 13st and 5"7. 
It is phsyically impossible for my bottom half to go smaller then a s12 as my hips are so big! I get paid on friday and am going to maybe start slimfast(?) Anyone done it? Also as I work 6hrs a day and walk 1hr a day, I dont have energy to work out <I do this 5 days a week. I have a crosstrainer and will use it in a mo when my tummy cramp goes. I want to be just under 12st as that should make me a s12 if past experiences will be repeated :wacko:
Any tips on exercise I can do when I cant really be bothered?


----------



## MrsWifey

ok, worked it out! I'm going to have a sausage sandwich then hubby can cook himself the rest of the sausages with whatever he wants!


----------



## MrsWifey

Can't help much cos I'm not that into exercise. I work on my feet all day and I find that's enough exercise for me, but i used to go to a salsa class once a week and loved it cos it's very social and energetic without feeling like exercise and it actually gave me more energy! Hopefully we'll be starting it up again next month cos I haven't done it for about a year but loved it!


----------



## Inge

I want to do a class in something as its a more social eay to exercise. But there isnt much around in trowbridge I can find atm. Im looking online atm for something to go to.


----------



## Carreg

Can't comment much on exercise either as I'm bad at it...I do Wii Fit most days (which seems to be enough for me at the moment) and used to go to the gym and pilates classes but haven't been for a while. I would LOVE to do salsa or some other kind of dance classes but no one I know wants to go with me and I'd feel a bit daft going on my own! Was salsa hard MrsWifey? Do you need to have a partner?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Inge, if you're already walking for an hour a day then you don't need to feel guilty about not doing other exercise - that is enough :)

Mrs Wifey - what was the question you posted on TTC? Maybe we can answer it for you here.


----------



## missy123

hi girls :) im 7DPO and im crying like a baby for nothing....wonder if its a good sign,ill know in a week,i had a very laid back approach this cycle..


----------



## Inge

missy123 said:


> hi girls :) im 7DPO and im crying like a baby for nothing....wonder if its a good sign,ill know in a week,i had a very laid back approach this cycle..

Hey missy. Im due AF in 6 days and im 8 dpo. Ive been crampy and having weird cramps today. Im not thinking anything of it until AF shows up or not...you never now. Im trying to be laid back about it too, its not working as OH keeps asking if I am pregnant as Im having all these "signs"


----------



## missy123

Inge said:


> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls :) im 7DPO and im crying like a baby for nothing....wonder if its a good sign,ill know in a week,i had a very laid back approach this cycle..
> 
> Hey missy. Im due AF in 6 days and im 8 dpo. Ive been crampy and having weird cramps today. Im not thinking anything of it until AF shows up or not...you never now. Im trying to be laid back about it too, its not working as OH keeps asking if I am pregnant as Im having all these "signs"Click to expand...

my OH called me "preggers" today when he caught me crying...i have no reason to cry so i feel it could be a good sign,ive also been constipated (sorry TMI) both are different symptoms for me..oh fingers crossed hun,we could be bump buddies :)


----------



## Inge

missy123 said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missy123 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls :) im 7DPO and im crying like a baby for nothing....wonder if its a good sign,ill know in a week,i had a very laid back approach this cycle..
> 
> Hey missy. Im due AF in 6 days and im 8 dpo. Ive been crampy and having weird cramps today. Im not thinking anything of it until AF shows up or not...you never now. Im trying to be laid back about it too, its not working as OH keeps asking if I am pregnant as Im having all these "signs"Click to expand...
> 
> my OH called me "preggers" today when he caught me crying...i have no reason to cry so i feel it could be a good sign,ive also been constipated (sorry TMI) both are different symptoms for me..oh fingers crossed hun,we could be bump buddies :)Click to expand...

regarding your TMI, Ive felt the same. I just dont really need to go :nope:
I only came off BCP last month and this is my 1st normal cycle. Good luck!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Inge said:


> Hiya am wanting your opinions. I want to lose some weight to get to a size 10/12. Im a size 12/14 atm and 13st and 5"7.
> It is phsyically impossible for my bottom half to go smaller then a s12 as my hips are so big! I get paid on friday and am going to maybe start slimfast(?) Anyone done it? Also as I work 6hrs a day and walk 1hr a day, I dont have energy to work out <I do this 5 days a week. I have a crosstrainer and will use it in a mo when my tummy cramp goes. I want to be just under 12st as that should make me a s12 if past experiences will be repeated :wacko:
> Any tips on exercise I can do when I cant really be bothered?

Hi Inge, 

I came over to look through this thread (although I do struggle to catch up with everyone in this...sorry ladies), as you know from my thread been on a health kick for a few months. Its been slow but had some hiccups along the way. 

Have you looked at getting one of the half hour workout dvd's? I have one called the 30 day shred, its a very intense workout but its only for 20mins,bit of a killer but feels really good. That would fit in for days when you don't walk out with the weather, although cross trainers are really effective. I also have a wii fit which I should use more, but they can help and sometimes don't feel like you are at the gym. I have put some more stuff in on my thread which you may find useful, its just the websites I use which gives a good idea on what can help, spark people even has little vids you can watch. Good luck in whatever you decide and if you ever want to chat about that or anything, just get in touch x x :thumbup:


----------



## Inge

thanks ^^ :thumbup:
Im going to think more about it on friday. (pay day!) so I can afford to try something new!


----------



## dandybrush

wow you guys talk alot!! im still trying to catch up

I also gain about 1-2kg before AF is due...
looking into that baby names website too


----------



## dandybrush

question you all say your NTNP...does that mean you are not taking any supplements or anything to help you?

cause im on Vitex and have just started maca and am considering soy for next cycle (thinking about inducing a period) im doing all this to help my cycles actually happen..if they were regular i wouldnt be trying all this stuff


----------



## dandybrush

here is my names picks list so far : https://www.babynames.com/namelist/9770139


----------



## mummy3

Dandybrush, if you are taking the supplements more to sort out your cycle then you can still be ntnp:flower:

I have whacked out cycles due to breastfeeding so am trying to get them under control before proper ttc. my problem is a short luteal phase with low estrogen, this means when I surge at ovulation I get a big dose of estrogen that im not used to then bam! thrush:cry: so I tried soy, it only brought O forward a day I believe , and will find out tomorrow if has made difference to luteal phase. Best news is no thrush:happydance: 

Dont know about vitex or maca though, also take a prenatal just in case:thumbup:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

*Hi everyone, I moved from TTC to NTNP, its a natural way to look forward to things, how is everyone doing? *


----------



## dandybrush

thanx mummy3, yeah im taking folic acid and iodine daily also :)


----------



## dandybrush

let me know how the soy goes...i might have to try it


----------



## Carreg

morning lovely ladies! It's bright and early and my eyes are struggling to stay open but there's no work today and I'm off to see my Daddy and get my boy so yaaaay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Re supplements: I take folic acid which I started recently and also a multivitamin with iron (which it turns out also contains folic acid so I've been taking it for ages), omega3 capsules and calcium + vitamin d which I would be taking anyway and have been taking for years.

How you all doing this morning?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Here's holding thumbs for you 2 missy and inge - let's hope AF stays away for you both this month!

Morning carreg! You must be super excited to be fetching your boy this morning. sorry, i didn't read all the posts from page one - why is he not with you?

I woke up with such a headache this morning. Think i strained my eye muscles yesterday though cos my contact lense was so uncomfortable (my eyes have gone very dry lately) so today i'm in my glasses. Hope the headache disappears quickly.


----------



## baby.love

Morning chickas

How is everyone? 

Well i am now awaiting a psychic reading :shock: I have seen other readings she has given and they were great! So accurate with stuff and people who come through. Maybe she will tell me when i will be pregnant :D I'm also hoping my dad comes through.

Got a major blitz to do on the house today! Kitchen needs a proper sort out so that will be fun!!!! NOT.

Will catch up with you all in a bit xx


----------



## Carreg

Huggles - Felix lives with his Dad. I'm happy to tell the story but would rather do it by PM if you want to hear it than here where anyone can read it, not just you lovely ladies here. It's nothing bad though.
Morning Leah! Hope the psychic reading goes well and have fun with housework!
In the car on the way now, OH is driving. Yaaay!
xxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg i would like to hear your story if you're happy to share it with me. Please PM me.


----------



## baby.love

Laura i feel your excitment and know that feeling VERY well, i've never told anyone on here before, but Ella my eldest lives with her dad too!! Circumstances meant i had no choice but to let that be the outcome. 

I'm really nervous about the reading!
xx


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> Carreg i would like to hear your story if you're happy to share it with me. Please PM me.

I'd like to hear too, if you don't mind that is. xx
Another joyous day at work for me, yawn!! xxx


----------



## Carreg

Leah, we are in exactly the same situation then. That is how it was for me too :hugs: never met anyone in the same boat before but so glad to have done now. I know how hard it is. If you ever need to talk, you know where I am.
Ladies, I will PM you tonight when I get home if that's ok. It's a long story to write on my phone!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: Thanks Laura, and the same for you! I know how hard it is and also the way people tend to react when you tell them!! I have been told i am a terrible mum, but at the time i wasnt well and i did the best for my daughter not for me, Which IMO makes me a good mum!

Have a wonderful time with Felix and again if you ever need to talk/vent etc i'm always here :kiss:


----------



## dragonhawk

With regards to Slim Fast.... Personally I love it, particularly in this weather. The idea of having to prepare and eat a meal doesn't appear too much to me. I've been using SlimFast for approximately 12 months, on and off. I tend to use it now just as an easy meal now though. 

I've lost in total 4st on it, originally a size 14/16 now I'm a size 10/12. I wasn't specifically using it to lose weight, more size really. However I do a lot of exercise, my average activity week:
Monday - Street Dance, Gym, Dance (ballroom and latin) practice
Tuesday - Gym, Dance lesson (Ballroom and Latin)
Wednesday - Dancing (B&L) class and practice
Thursday - Zumba, Gym, dance practice (B&L)
Friday - Dance practice

I also go jogging first thing in the morning, about 2 miles, takes approximately 30 minutes as I end up walking half of the distance.

I want to find some time to go swimming again, but that means trying to find a pool that opens before I go to work, which is a bit difficult where I live.

Of course due to all this exercise, the doctor said that when I do eventually get pregnant, I will need to carry on exercising for as long as I feel able to, because my body has got used to this level. Oh well....


----------



## Inge

I got up this morning to the worst cramps! 5 days til AF. Feels like its defo on the way. Its very low down in the pelvic area and feels very bloated and full. I just want it to come now and get over with! On the plus side, if AF comes on Tuesday then it means my cycles are still 28 dayers :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

I asked OH how he would feel if we landed up getting pregnant this year (we had decided on waiting until January before trying - a new year, a new start).

Originally we thought of waiting until Sept this year but then we decided to take a 6 month break and rather wait until January - start the year afresh iykwim. But now i've started thinking maybe Sept is not such a bad time to start ttc. So I asked him this morning what he thinks.

He said we would rather wait until January :( A clean slate. I know he's probably right and it would be best, but it's just so far away! Sept is much closer :D

But thankfully he does not like using condoms much, so maybe when Sept comes around I'll just be more laid back about using them and not insist on them so often and who knows, maybe we have an "accident"! :D


----------



## dandybrush

I just want AF or Ov to happen!! aaarrgh


----------



## dandybrush

an accident would be good huggles ;)


----------



## kizzyt

I got my AF this morning and cried! I felt like such a loser, my OH was great about it though. I knew I wasnt PG this month really, and it's good to have regulated my cycle (exactly 28 days, my third one since coming off Cerazette with no periods at all for two years) and I had tonsilitis earlier in the month so was on strong antibiotics so it's good really. perhaps I was just tearful general "time of the month" symptoms! ;)


----------



## Huggles

aaah kizzyt :hug:

Here's some special :dust: for next month ;)


----------



## kizzyt

thanks :)


----------



## Inge

:hugs: good luck for next month kizzy:hugs:
Im pretty sure AF is coming for me too. Its due in 5 days so we'll see


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, 

I am on day 2 of my cycle, cramps are really bugging me this time, they seem to be a bit heavier too but I am hoping today is the last day (maybe 1 more) but at least its out of the way for the weekend, 

I put on between 2 - 4 pound with bloat, but it reduces over the days with my period. Just wish the cramps would subside:growlmad:

I ordered a reading the other day too, I was in TTC forum, its getting a bit of a debate around the psychic reading stuff so its a hot topic over there.

:hugs: everyone and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:
x


----------



## kizzyt

I forgot how horrible AF is, I didnt have one for two years, then came off the pill and it took 9 weeks for my first one which was scary and my god it was like 2 years worth in one! so horrible!!

I hate that time of the month when I am out too, I am going to a festival all day this Sat and using portaloo's etc is just nasty for that! hopefully by then (day 3) it will have settled down a bit! Men are soo lucky arent they? ;)


----------



## Huggles

It's so weird how circumstances influence how we feel about things. Normally I would totally agree with you kizzy, it is a total pain having AF and especially if you're out and there's not nice toilet facilities. But this month I was so happy when AF came - I think it must be the first time in my life that I've actually been glad to have a visit from her!


----------



## kizzyt

haha yes I know what you mean!! I have been like that before, just desparately wanting it, then once it's here after a few hours I think "ok, you've done your bit, you can go away again now!" haha!


----------



## Huggles

LoL kizzyt! :D That's it exactly!


----------



## Inge

I cant wait for mine to come. Just so I can assure myself im ok and back to normal. OH was so laid back this morning. I asked if he wants to know when I ovulate,etc. And he has no idea that you have to ovulate to actually get pregnant, he thinks it can happen whenever! :dohh: No idea how he has a son already, I think Gary still believes in the stork bringing babies :haha:
On another note, a little tmi but... having sex this morning was v uncomfortable. My cervix feels really low down and felt like OH was banging the door haha:) Might just be something to do with af coming soon. All I know is it hurt! :nope:


----------



## Huggles

hehe Inge, guys really are clueless about the complexity of our female workings. They're just interested in the fun bits! hehe.


----------



## Inge

Im about to exercise :bodyb: 
Tomorw I will hopefully start the Tesco ultra slim diet and drop a dress size! Im a 12/14 atm but want to be a 10/12. I want to get down to about 11 stone. I should be size 10/12 by then. I will try to do 30 mins (maybe more if I feel wild!) on my crosstrainer.


----------



## dragonhawk

Good luck Inge.
I wasn't that keen on the taste of the Tesco's own version.... Hence I'm prepared to pay a little more and have SlimFast. The chocolate one is not as good from Tesco.

Good luck and remember to drink lots of water.


----------



## mummy3

carreg + baby.love you ladies sound so brave:hugs: 

Inge, all that exercise sounds like fun! I like to get in a walk or 2 everday, but no time for anymore than that! When I conceived my 2nd I was into long distance running, regularly running 6 miles a day :wacko:

Af didnt arrive today so hopefully either bfp or at very least a luteal phase longer than 10 days, will test either tomorrow or sat if can hold out/ af doesn't start:thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

Good luck mummy3, here's holding thumbs!


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck mummy3 :) x


----------



## Inge

mummy3 said:


> carreg + baby.love you ladies sound so brave:hugs:
> 
> Inge, all that exercise sounds like fun! I like to get in a walk or 2 everday, but no time for anymore than that! When I conceived my 2nd I was into long distance running, regularly running 6 miles a day :wacko:
> 
> Af didnt arrive today so hopefully either bfp or at very least a luteal phase longer than 10 days, will test either tomorrow or sat if can hold out/ af doesn't start:thumbup:

Oooh.... are you thinking it could be a BFP? How do you feel? Im 9dpo and am trying not to symptom spot. We did DTD over ov time and im having twinges so you never know!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Well i am now on CD36. Really did not expect to be waiting this long for AF.


----------



## Inge

only 3:40 and im so tired. I feel on the brink of sickness again:growlmad: Hate feeling sick..... I dont know if I cant take another 5 days of feeling like this :cry:


----------



## Elhaym

good afternoon all - sorry to hear you're feeling crappy Inge. I'm off the pill in another 6 weeks or so and I'm dreading how I'm going to feel, my AFs used to be horrible when I was a teenager. :(


----------



## mummy3

I used to get awful af too:hugs:

Dont really feel pregnant, last month got positive but bled next day,so nervous about testing early!

My usual symptoms are a blocked nose, more saliva (gross) and going of cups of tea:haha:

Sickness kicks in for me around 6 weeks


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

ok todays the day, i have heated up my first parsley tea and am going to try to induce a period, not looking forward to drinking it though :sick:


----------



## Inge

wow would that work? Let me know as im interested. How does it induce a period? How long should it take to work?


----------



## 24/7

Evening girls!! :D
OV day tomorrow so lots of :sex: been going on here, as we don't seem to be able to stay that chilled about it all really. :blush: OH even held my legs up afterwards as we read it can help. :haha::haha:


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> Evening girls!! :D
> OV day tomorrow so lots of :sex: been going on here, as we don't seem to be able to stay that chilled about it all really. :blush: OH even held my legs up afterwards as we read it can help. :haha::haha:

:winkwink: my oh wouldnt do that!!:winkwink: He usually runs off to pee and leaves me where I am!


----------



## 24/7

Inge said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Evening girls!! :D
> OV day tomorrow so lots of :sex: been going on here, as we don't seem to be able to stay that chilled about it all really. :blush: OH even held my legs up afterwards as we read it can help. :haha::haha:
> 
> :winkwink: my oh wouldnt do that!!:winkwink: He usually runs off to pee and leaves me where I am!Click to expand...

Oh so does mine usually, makes a plesant change. :haha:


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Evening girls!! :D
> OV day tomorrow so lots of :sex: been going on here, as we don't seem to be able to stay that chilled about it all really. :blush: OH even held my legs up afterwards as we read it can help. :haha::haha:
> 
> :winkwink: my oh wouldnt do that!!:winkwink: He usually runs off to pee and leaves me where I am!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so does mine usually, makes a plesant change. :haha:Click to expand...

a question for you... does every man do that? The running to pee thing? He always says its cos I knocked his bladder:blush:


----------



## dandybrush

Inge said:


> wow would that work? Let me know as im interested. How does it induce a period? How long should it take to work?

I have heard it has worked for others, i think a few days drinking the stuff should bring it on, parsley makes your uterus contract (from what i have read) 

I'll let you know if it works for me 

ok had it, tasted kinda bleh i added apple juice to nicen it up, i think i stuffed it up though, i had less than half a cup as i had just had bfast and am always full after, but ill try again this arvo with more water and hope it all works :)


----------



## mummy3

dandybrush, how did the parsley tea go this pm? can say I envy you drinking it:coffee:

Maybe try high doses of vit c, thats worked for me in past:thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Wow you girls can talk, I can't keep up! :)

From perusing the pages I missed.....

Inge, have you heard of Zumba? It's a great form of dancing exercise, and sooooo much fun. I do it once a week in a class but I know you can order the DVDs. It's groovy, booty shaking exercise and doesn't feel like work. 

dandybrush, do let us know how you get on with the tea....yechh!

Good luck mummy3, hope you get that BFP

carreg, I voted on your baby names. :) Fun, I need to do one of those....

AFM, I think I may be ovulating :shrug: I used my two dollar store OPKs but found out I was using them all wrong haha. I thought I got a positive when I saw a second line only to find out the line has to be as dark as the control line (who knew?) and that they don't work unless you do them every 12 hours or you miss your surge. Too much work for me....this is why I'm more or less NTNP....I did notice EWCM today though and was happy.

Hope everyone's having a good evening or morning, depending on where you are.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx mummy3 i tried 3000mg of vit c last weekend and just got an increase in CM, i have since learned that too much vit c and stuff up ur organs, so am not gonna tempt fate on that one, I have heard someone else take parsley tea and get AF about 3 days into drinking it...so no results as yet just a gross taste in my mouth atm :(

ok take 2 of the parsley tea...i bought fresh stuff and now the water looks like pee :sick: and has an even worse odour than the dried parsley had, i have put sarsparilla cordial in it to hide the colour and some of the flavour...but its not hiding the odour


----------



## dandybrush

allie i will keep you all updated...its really gross second time around with the fresh stuff :( maybe that means it will work quicker....:shrug: :sick:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

Well i had my reading!! Dunno what to think TBH, she mentioned a few things that made me go OMG but some things didnt fit. She did say another baby will happen and said about the month of April.

Anyway back to reality! I feel soooooo tired today, my tummy is cramping!!!! and TMI sorry but my wee wee smells really odd :blush: Its been like that for 2 days now. My cycles havent been regular for ages so maybe AF is on her way a bit too early.

But on a brighter note, my OH booked me some tickets to go and see Psychic Sally(sally morgan) in October :happydance: I'm proper chuffed about it and cant wait to see her.

And last but not least


ITS FRIDAY :happydance::happydance:

Catch you in a bit girls xxx


----------



## baby.love

Oooh how odd my ticker is wrong!! maybe its a sign :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Thats better :) all fixed


----------



## Smile181c

Omg I love psychic Sally lol I watch her on tv all the time


----------



## Inge

Im 10dpo and had to leg it through tesco to the loo :sick:
OH looked so worried!:haha:
Not alot came up as I couldnt face breakfast today but my god did my body try to bring something up :nope:
Keep getting tight twinges in my tummy around belly button area again and had the pelvic pain again when I woke up. OH keeps saying this is our month but I wont believe it until I see a :bfp:


----------



## missy123

Inge said:


> Im 10dpo and had to leg it through tesco to the loo :sick:
> OH looked so worried!:haha:
> Not alot came up as I couldnt face breakfast today but my god did my body try to bring something up :nope:
> Keep getting tight twinges in my tummy around belly button area again and had the pelvic pain again when I woke up. OH keeps saying this is our month but I wont believe it until I see a :bfp:

that sounds good hun :thumbup: im 9DPO and i feel like crap :cry: crying for nothing,tired and really moody..maybe its AF!! why do both symptoms match??? NOT FAIR


----------



## Smile181c

Inge, when do you plan on testing?

Missy I totally agree with you! Not fair at all!


----------



## missy123

Smile181c said:


> Inge, when do you plan on testing?
> 
> Missy I totally agree with you! Not fair at all!

i just wish AF signs where like completely different..
like sore boobs..either pregnant or AF:growlmad:
MOODY...either pregnant or AF:growlmad:
tired...either pregnant or AF:growlmad:
cramps...either pregnant or AF:growlmad:

god id love to be a man sometimes!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Exactly! I don't know who decided that they should be the same lol

It seems everything is against us having babies!


----------



## Inge

well. AF is due 27th so Im 4 days away from testing. I dont really see the point in testing before then. The feelings in my tummy are crampy but not quite AF cramps. OH kept tuouching my tummy and saying "we fertilised an egg!":dohh: I said Im not getting excited until its confirmed. He said "why?" :dohh:


----------



## Elhaym

haha at your OH. Sounds like he's looking forward to it though, it's sweet :D

Hopefully AF stays away and you can test in a few days!


----------



## Inge

I wanna test now but theres no point as its way to early:nope: I might buy a test monday when its OH day off and POAS tuesday morning. Knowing my luck AF will show just as Im about to do it. :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

Well being sick surely isn't an AF symptom lol

You could buy a FRER. Some of them are designed to detect pregnancy up to 4 days before your period is due! :)


----------



## 4magpies

AF has left the building... yey...

I dunno if I am going to avoid DTD around ov time so I'm not teasing myself that there could be a chance this month.

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Yay :) 

I think that's a good idea hun if you want to just chill out for a month or so and not be worrying...but if you're anything like me I know that I wouldn't be able to help it as I would feel weird not worrying? If that makes sense lol

I'm a masochist


----------



## Inge

4magpies said:


> AF has left the building... yey...
> 
> I dunno if I am going to avoid DTD around ov time so I'm not teasing myself that there could be a chance this month.
> 
> xxx

I think you should just go for it. DTD when ever you feel like it and dont think "Im oving right now...come on swimmers!"
Thats what we did this month and I looked back and realised we defo DTD around ov time


----------



## 4magpies

Haha... I'm starting to feel a bit kinda why bother with sex... I just want a baby if you get me?? I'm always like this just after AF though and the dissapoinment of AF turning up doesnt help I think... I'll be fine by monday and DTD crazy again! Lol. I just want him to do it in me and I find it so frustrating every time he doesnt and also every time we have sex we have a conversation about it... I keep trying to egg him on!! Hasnt worked so far though!

xxx


----------



## Inge

OH is like that sometimes. I think he see the depositing somewhere else as a naughty thing to do. I let him sometimes but how do you get a baby if you dont shot it in the net?:haha:


----------



## mummy3

Allie, I took a while to get the hang of opks, kept missing my surge etc,:wacko:

Inge :haha: men are funny creatures.

Well still no af here, im a day over my usual 28 day cycle and 11 dpo:thumbup:
I have had 10 day luteal phases last 2 cycles since af came back so this is great!

I dont feel pregnant yet though so will see:shrug:


----------



## Inge

Still got some nagging feeling in my right side low down. Have to get the energy to walk to tesco. Is only a 20min walk but I wanna sleep! Feel sickly still but havent been sick again.


----------



## mummy3

Inge I would test already if I were you, with you coming off pill, you could be further on than you think esp if feeling sick:hugs:

Try and get multipack of frers, ie 2 or 3 in the pack then you can test in couple of days as well. :flower:

If your sickness gets worse, go to docs, there is meds available for sickness in pregnancy, I usually get cyclizine around the 6 week mark.


----------



## Inge

I was actually thinking earlier if it was possible I ov'ed soon after coming off of bc. I just dont want to disappoint myself! If I buy a multi pack Il pee on all of them!


----------



## mummy3

:haha: it is tempting! 
Yeah I believe you're way more fertile right after stopping birth control:thumbup:


----------



## Inge

months ago I POAS and got a BFN so I kept going! :dohh: 5 BFN later I was so down! Il wait til tuesday and see. I have work everyday through til thursday so will keep busy!


----------



## Smile181c

You've got more willpower than I have Inge!


----------



## Inge

Believe me, I dont! I was tempted to go tesco get some tests! I went to Aldi instead cos they dont have any! Im trusting OH to keep me from buying any!


----------



## Smile181c

Lol just go and do it :) Buy a multi pack and test today and then in a couple of days time - get OH to hide the one you don't pee on!


----------



## Inge

Cant get any right now. Might get some tomorow after work. Then test sunday morning and il be 12dpo so should be a better chance of showing something.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

I am so pissed off! My back has gone and it really flipping hurts :( I hate sciatica. It hasnt played up for ages so wasnt expecting it, i have had to cancel my driving lesson which sucks. 

Looks like we might have a few NTNP :bfp:'s coming!! Good luck girls :kiss:

OH is cooking me a lovely curry tonight and i'm gonna chill :) 

Whats everyones plans this weekend?


----------



## Inge

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> I am so pissed off! My back has gone and it really flipping hurts :( I hate sciatica. It hasnt played up for ages so wasnt expecting it, i have had to cancel my driving lesson which sucks.
> 
> Looks like we might have a few NTNP :bfp:'s coming!! Good luck girls :kiss:
> 
> OH is cooking me a lovely curry tonight and i'm gonna chill :)
> 
> Whats everyones plans this weekend?

mmm....curry! What type? I love Tikka masala:thumbup:
Im working as always! Might try to go see my mum tomorow but she's in a mood at me for no reason and blaming me for everything so I want to keep out of the way. Not much else planned really.


----------



## baby.love

Mums hey!! My mum goes in odd moods and just rings me to have a go at me :wacko:

We are having a turkey balti with popadoms and naan :munch:


----------



## Inge

mm naan bread. I love dipping the naan into the curry sauce. Shame our cookers broke! I miss making nice foods. Im basically on a raw foods and toast diet :haha:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Well i had a stressful day. virgin phoned to tell my flight was cancelled to cut a long story short they lied and I'm now back on the flight they told me no longer existed.
Currently on CD37 and if AF does not show I will be testing againg on CD42 which will be 10 days after my :bfn:


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: Kirsty, sounds like a nightmare babes xx Good luck retesting :dust:


Well girls i now have a shiney new journal :D Lets hope i am better at keeping this one going!!! I always forget about them :lol:


----------



## mummy3

baby.love I get sciatica its a nightmare, I tried a chiropractor once and that helped but its not fun:nope:

Kirsty you are having a time of it, that is a seriously long cycle :hugs:

We are not even on lunch here yet, but dinner tonight will be pizza:pizza:


----------



## Inge

mm..OH is bring home ham and pineapple pizza tonight. Shame my appetite is gone :dohh: might save some for the morning... ah who am I kidding.. Il eat it as soon as its on the plate!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

mummy3 said:


> baby.love I get sciatica its a nightmare, I tried a chiropractor once and that helped but its not fun:nope:
> 
> Kirsty you are having a time of it, that is a seriously long cycle :hugs:
> 
> We are not even on lunch here yet, but dinner tonight will be pizza:pizza:

It did not take this long to get AF back after coming of BC pill.


----------



## Inge

kirsty - you have any stress or been ill this month? Ive found in the past both those things have messed my cycle's up. Have you thought of trying anything to bring on a period? Someone posted here about parsley tea? Might be worth a go?


----------



## hayley x

Inge said:


> mm naan bread. I love dipping the naan into the curry sauce. Shame our cookers broke! I miss making nice foods. Im basically on a raw foods and toast diet :haha:

Swap you my cooker for your washing machine?? I cant wash my nappies :hissy: x


----------



## Inge

hayley x said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> mm naan bread. I love dipping the naan into the curry sauce. Shame our cookers broke! I miss making nice foods. Im basically on a raw foods and toast diet :haha:
> 
> Swap you my cooker for your washing machine?? I cant wash my nappies :hissy: xClick to expand...

I really want to use reusuable nappies when we have a LO. Is there no way you could hand wash them? Sorry if thats a stupid question but I have no idea about how you wash them.


----------



## Clairikins

So... magic 8 ball said my friend would get a job and she didn't so not feeling hopeful anymore! Ah well, only my first month, just thought I might be one of the lucky ones. x


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Inge said:


> kirsty - you have any stress or been ill this month? Ive found in the past both those things have messed my cycle's up. Have you thought of trying anything to bring on a period? Someone posted here about parsley tea? Might be worth a go?

No stress, not been ill. Thanks I had not heard of that. Any other surgestions?


----------



## Inge

kirsty - Things like moving house, stress at work/heavy workloads, anything that could put you off your stride. Cant think of anything else. The only time I have ever missed a period by 2 weeks was the month I had an ear infection and lost my job:dohh:
There's plenty of herbal natural remedies for sorting cycles out. EPO, agnus castus. Ive tried both but theyv never done anything for me.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Inge said:


> kirsty - Things like moving house, stress at work/heavy workloads, anything that could put you off your stride. Cant think of anything else. The only time I have ever missed a period by 2 weeks was the month I had an ear infection and lost my job:dohh:
> There's plenty of herbal natural remedies for sorting cycles out. EPO, agnus castus. Ive tried both but theyv never done anything for me.

Well if I get another :bfn: this cycle I will certainly turn to the herbal remedies.


----------



## mummy3

maybe go to docs and get progesterone pills to bring on af, they work pretty fast and can be very useful in regulating your cycle:flower:

Hayley, I used terry nappies with my first and very quickly swapped to disposables after a broken washing machine:haha::blush:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

mummy3 said:


> maybe go to docs and get progesterone pills to bring on af, they work pretty fast and can be very useful in regulating your cycle:flower:
> 
> Hayley, I used terry nappies with my first and very quickly swapped to disposables after a broken washing machine:haha::blush:

I'm only on my first cycle since coming off my BC pill so they would probably just tell me I'm still settling and just to wait


----------



## dandybrush

Inge said:


> kirsty - Things like moving house, stress at work/heavy workloads, anything that could put you off your stride. Cant think of anything else. The only time I have ever missed a period by 2 weeks was the month I had an ear infection and lost my job:dohh:
> There's plenty of herbal natural remedies for sorting cycles out. EPO, agnus castus. Ive tried both but theyv never done anything for me.

im on agnus castus and maca...havent noticed any changes to my cycle yet...



CharmedKirsty said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> kirsty - Things like moving house, stress at work/heavy workloads, anything that could put you off your stride. Cant think of anything else. The only time I have ever missed a period by 2 weeks was the month I had an ear infection and lost my job:dohh:
> There's plenty of herbal natural remedies for sorting cycles out. EPO, agnus castus. Ive tried both but theyv never done anything for me.
> 
> Well if I get another :bfn: this cycle I will certainly turn to the herbal remedies.Click to expand...

yes im trying the parsley tea to bring on AF and then will sit back and watch and see if the maca and vitex do anythign next cycle, i think i have to stop caring soooo much :shrug:


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls! :wave:

Inge...you have got such willpower! I would be a testing fool. But I understand about the BFNs being frustrating. With NTNP the BFNs don't feel quite as bad I don't think but they still suck!!! Anyways :dust: to you!

Kirsty, hope you feel better soon!

I guess I'm ovulating like...now? I had EWCM yesterday (yay!) but no BDing yesterday or today. I hope I haven't missed it, but I know we'll be BDing tomorrow and we did on Thursday so hope that covers it...

I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Carreg

wow ladies...2 days and 8 pages of stuff I have missed!!! Haven't read it all...anything important I have missed?? All is going well here, my Dad is fine and came out of hospital yesterday. When I visited on Thursday I told he we are NTNP and he is uber chffed :D Wanted to give him something exciting to be happy about when he was stuck in hospital and looking all beaten up and in pain!!! Felix and I are having a whale of a time, baked blondies and double chocolate biscuts and went to indoor adventure playground with a friend and her little boy yesterday which was great, today we are going for a walk in the woods and a picnic.

Hope everyone is doing well :)

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Hey Laura :hugs: Bless your dad, i'm pleased he is out of hospital. Sounds like you and Felix are having an amazing time :cloud9: And the biscuits sound scrummy.

Well operation Ethans room is about to begin!! We have got him a new Stompa bed so gotta have a tidy up/clear out and put that together.. 

Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## Carreg

oooh what is a Stompa bed? We bought Felix a cabin bed with a slide on it last year and he loves it as it gives him room to play underneath and the slide provides endless amusement!


----------



## baby.love

Laura its a high sleeper with a sofa & desk underneath :) Ethan would love one with a slide but would seriously never sleep :lol: x


----------



## 24/7

Hello All!! :D
Well we have been very busy TTCing the last few days, and last night 'til this morning I had some horrible ovulation pain, so have got plans for OH for when he gets home from work!! :blush::haha: He hasn't been complaining too much, so he can't mind too much!! :winkwink:

I have been looking online, but am still abit unsure on the best BDing days, so we have has sex everyday for the last four days, yesterday was meant to have been ovulation day, so how many more days do we need to keep going? Well, more so how many days to I have to keep waving my legs in the air afterwards for? :dohh::shrug::baby: xxxxxx


----------



## Inge

Evening girls! Am still having twinges and nausea and today at about 11am, I went to the loo at worka dn found the tiniest pin prick of light bool. I couldnt hardly see it. Im 11dpo now :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Inge...when are you going to test?

24/7, I think you are covered! Since the :spermy: can live for up to 5 days in you (how that works I still haven't figured out...I mean do they just swim up your cervix and hang around?), and you were meant to ov yesterday, you are well within the window with all of the BDing you've been doing.

I think I'm ovulating today myself. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Inge

Allie84 said:


> Inge...when are you going to test?
> 
> 24/7, I think you are covered! Since the :spermy: can live for up to 5 days in you (how that works I still haven't figured out...I mean do they just swim up your cervix and hang around?), and you were meant to ov yesterday, you are well within the window with all of the BDing you've been doing.
> 
> I think I'm ovulating today myself. :dust: to everyone!

Well im due AF on tuesday and wer getting a test tomorow. Im planning on doing it first thing tuesday morning. Do you think I might have a good chance this month of a BFP?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Inge said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Inge...when are you going to test?
> 
> 24/7, I think you are covered! Since the :spermy: can live for up to 5 days in you (how that works I still haven't figured out...I mean do they just swim up your cervix and hang around?), and you were meant to ov yesterday, you are well within the window with all of the BDing you've been doing.
> 
> I think I'm ovulating today myself. :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Well im due AF on tuesday and wer getting a test tomorow. Im planning on doing it first thing tuesday morning. Do you think I might have a good chance this month of a BFP?Click to expand...

Buy a twin pack that way if its negative and AF still does not come you can test again


----------



## Inge

I will do. Knowing my luck just as im about to POAS af will come!:dohh:
I couldnt sleep all night as I was so uncomfortable! OH didnt notice as he was out of it, sleeping!


----------



## Laelani

Inge - I hear ya I am due to test in 4 days and I am going crazy not testing early but I know if I do it's just going to come back negative. I have 2 tests so I'll take one in 4 days and then I'll wait a couple days and test again in either result. =P


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls how are we all?

I'm in a mood and i dont know why?! :lol: plus i have felt sicky today which isnt nice obviously.

Just done my journal entry for the day and felt quite sad that i aint got any stalkers :blush: proper billy no mates aint i :haha:

Anyways i best hang my washing out and get some ebay listing done, will pop back in a bit when i aint feeling so sorry for myself :) xx


----------



## Inge

baby.love said:


> Hiya girls how are we all?
> 
> I'm in a mood and i dont know why?! :lol: plus i have felt sicky today which isnt nice obviously.
> 
> Just done my journal entry for the day and felt quite sad that i aint got any stalkers :blush: proper billy no mates aint i :haha:
> 
> Anyways i best hang my washing out and get some ebay listing done, will pop back in a bit when i aint feeling so sorry for myself :) xx

Ive just posted on your journal! Il stalk you if you like. I love seeing what people get up to!


----------



## baby.love

:blush: I feel silly now, i was having a 'moment' but thanks girls i am happy now :)


----------



## Inge

baby.love said:


> :blush: I feel silly now, i was having a 'moment' but thanks girls i am happy now :)

Its fine. Im like that today. Since my spotting yesterday, Im thinking could I actually have a BFP or is AF almost here? Thing is I dont feel PMSy at all. Usually I go crazy the week before Im due! But atm Im so calm and happy :wacko: I keep thinking there could be a baby growing right now:dohh:


----------



## baby.love

It all sounds promising hun.. I hope you get a :bfp: soon hun :baby: xxx

I get bad PMT sometimes, i honestly wonder where i comes from! I just turn into a right bitch :blush:


----------



## Inge

Im like that too. The slightest thing sets me off!


----------



## Laelani

I get in the same mood sometimes it's right weird.


----------



## NewStorkHelen

I love this NTNP idea! How I got my two, nice to see it with an official acronym!


----------



## Inge

:hissy: im really itchy!!! :hissy: 
Ive given my leg a rash now :( Il have a hot bath and see if it helps


----------



## dandybrush

...didnt have a chance to have the parsley yesterday...so im back on it full force today, am gonna give it 3 days then im gonna stop and just relax, and maybe increase my vitex dose...


----------



## mummy3

So many pages!:thumbup:
Af got me a couple of days ago, second time I've gotten a line on a hpt then af couple of hours later:dohh: 

Hubby wants us to go to doctor now, I still prefer to be more relaxed about it:wacko: This month I'm going to try super hard to gain weight and see if that helps, and its more fun!

Inge I dont know how you have held out:flower:

Baby.love I will go of and see your journal, not looked at any on here before:coffee:

dandybrush :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

i think i might try to lose some weight also maybe that will help :) :hugs: mum3


----------



## baby.love

Hey NewstorkHelen welcome in :wave: Its fab isnt it! I love this section and all the girls are fab x

mummy3 - Sorry the bitch got you :( Strange about the lines though, are the tests you use always the same brand? :hugs: 

Thanks to all the girlies who are making my journal nice and busy :kiss: 

I'm off to watch Alan Carr and then i'm off to bed, catch you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## mummy3

baby.love said:


> Hey NewstorkHelen welcome in :wave: Its fab isnt it! I love this section and all the girls are fab x
> 
> mummy3 - Sorry the bitch got you :( Strange about the lines though, are the tests you use always the same brand? :hugs:
> 
> Thanks to all the girlies who are making my journal nice and busy :kiss:
> 
> I'm off to watch Alan Carr and then i'm off to bed, catch you all tomorrow xxx

Last month was clear blue, this month was frer:wacko: 
Have a good evening:flower:


----------



## mummy3

dandybrush said:


> i think i might try to lose some weight also maybe that will help :) :hugs: mum3

I'm having a shot, try and kick start my ovaries a bit:thumbup: We can try a month together if you want?:flower:


----------



## dandybrush

mummy3 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> i think i might try to lose some weight also maybe that will help :) :hugs: mum3
> 
> I'm having a shot, try and kick start my ovaries a bit:thumbup: We can try a month together if you want?:flower:Click to expand...

ok lets :) 1 month of daily 30 min exercise or your choice? and better eating? and we have to be honest if we are not following through so we can egg each other on

Or we can do it however and just support each other...im easy :D i definatly am the kind of person who needs pushing sometimes lol


----------



## mummy3

:thumbup:
I'm awful for motivation, exercise is definitely needed, but its soooo hot here:dohh: :haha: I will get out and do it if you do:happydance:

My biggest problem is I like fast food:blush: I have a hyperthyroid so im very slim but not terribly healthy, and I have a big gallstone:argh:

Honesty sounds like a good plan! I really hope this fixes our cycles a bit:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

lol i like fast food tooooo :( but im not slim i want that hyperthyroid thingy :) ouch...how do you get rid of a gallstone? its winter here but i understand that when its hot it sux to exercise, thing is i have a dog so i have to go out anyways, i do walk about 4 days a week now, but nothings changing, i think if i walk every day (possibly start jogging) and watching my food i could lose it better so ill start today then when i get home :) and you can start tomorrow as your tomorrow is my today lol


----------



## dandybrush

im currently a size 12-14 (14 if i want comfort :haha:) i would like to be a size 12 or even border 10-12


----------



## mummy3

Im not entirely sure how im getting rid of the gallstone, the doc said to keep to a low fat diet but I assume surgery.

I want to be a 12. Try not to catch the hyperthyroid, its like constantly feeling stressed.

What kind of dog do you have? We have a french bulldog, she doesn't need much exercise though:dohh:

I see you're from australia, whereabouts? I have been a few times, cairns, sydney and brisbane:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

im in brisbane :) and i have a koolie x border collie, so he is very active and needs his daily exercise he just turned 2 this month, he is my baby

surgery sounds scary...can you catch hyperthyroid?? :shrug: its not like a virus is it?


----------



## mummy3

No you cant catch it:flower:

I meant more, dont wish you had it. Its usually more of an autoimmune thing.

Your dog definitely sounds more high energy, we just about have to drag Sadie just to the garden:haha:

Off to separate the kids now, ds has hit eldest dd so its all kicked off:wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

lol hope no one gets hurt

:haha: about the dog sometimes i wish raz would be like that..but then im glad he at least makes me get out of the house


----------



## mummy3

Took the longest time to get ds to apologise, :haha: Ended up he refused to say sorry but agreed to blow her a kiss:cloud9:


----------



## dandybrush

lol cute :) 

do you think its possible to have a kid and then be upset with what sex it is? obviously you have 2 (correct me if im wrong) so maybe u will know what i mean. Or when you have that little bub no matter what sex you absolutely love him/her even if you really wanted the other sex, lol weird question i know, i just badly want a girl and am terrified i will have a boy, or worse, have a boy and not like him (or is that not possible)


----------



## dandybrush

how old are your little ones btw?


----------



## Allie84

Leilani and Inge, :dust: !!! I agree, buy two tests in case the first one is BFN and just too early.

dandy and mummy3, my cycles are VERY sensitive to weight. I was a UK size 10 and gained weight to a UK size 14 after I got married and then my periods got all weird! So, I lost a stone and am now a 12-14 (14 for comfort like you lol) and I have to work hard to stay this way so my weight doesn't creep back up and mess up my cycles. I wasn't TTC then and now that I might get pregnant I want to make sure I lose weight as I work on that BFP....wow, that was a really wordy way to say I'd like to join you being motivation buddies! :flower:

baby.love, I'm off now to stalk your journal....


----------



## dandybrush

yay allie :hugs: definately up for more exerciseing buddies, im gonna start this arvo


----------



## dandybrush

should we start a thread somewhere so we can talk about our exercising on it?


----------



## dandybrush

hopefully like you allie by losing a few kg's my cycles will get better


----------



## mummy3

dandybrush said:


> should we start a thread somewhere so we can talk about our exercising on it?

Sure, whereabouts? :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

mum3 go in here https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/378332-lets-get-fit-help-our-cycles.html#post6261664 to talk about our exercise :) is that ok with you?


----------



## Laelani

Allie84 said:


> Leilani and Inge, :dust: !!! I agree, buy two tests in case the first one is BFN and just too early.
> 
> dandy and mummy3, my cycles are VERY sensitive to weight. I was a UK size 10 and gained weight to a UK size 14 after I got married and then my periods got all weird! So, I lost a stone and am now a 12-14 (14 for comfort like you lol) and I have to work hard to stay this way so my weight doesn't creep back up and mess up my cycles. I wasn't TTC then and now that I might get pregnant I want to make sure I lose weight as I work on that BFP....wow, that was a really wordy way to say I'd like to join you being motivation buddies! :flower:
> 
> baby.love, I'm off now to stalk your journal....

Awww thanks for the :dust: Allie! And yes more than 1 test is a good plan. My plan is I am going to test in 4 days then wait a couple days to find out if AF shows if she doesn't I'll test again. Then depending on the result I'll get a digital one. I'm so nervous about testing I really want a :bfp:!!!! I'll be devastated if it's a :bfn:


----------



## dandybrush

laelani :hugs: my fingers are crossed for you to, hope you get your BFP


----------



## Laelani

Thanks Dandy!


----------



## mummy3

dandybrush said:


> lol cute :)
> 
> do you think its possible to have a kid and then be upset with what sex it is? obviously you have 2 (correct me if im wrong) so maybe u will know what i mean. Or when you have that little bub no matter what sex you absolutely love him/her even if you really wanted the other sex, lol weird question i know, i just badly want a girl and am terrified i will have a boy, or worse, have a boy and not like him (or is that not possible)

Just saw this! I have 3, 2 girls and a boy:cloud9: Tbh we did have preferences each time I got pregnant, I wanted girl boy, girl. We were just lucky that we got that. This time we want a boy, but I know we would be ecstatic with either.
When you first hold your little person, boy or girl, you will fall in love. 

I was a bit worried about having a boy, because I loved dd1 so much, I guess I wanted that feeling again, but wow ds blew me away, then was a bit worried about having another girl:dohh: 

What you are feeling is normal:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Allie84 said:


> Leilani and Inge, :dust: !!! I agree, buy two tests in case the first one is BFN and just too early.
> 
> dandy and mummy3, my cycles are VERY sensitive to weight. I was a UK size 10 and gained weight to a UK size 14 after I got married and then my periods got all weird! So, I lost a stone and am now a 12-14 (14 for comfort like you lol) and I have to work hard to stay this way so my weight doesn't creep back up and mess up my cycles. I wasn't TTC then and now that I might get pregnant I want to make sure I lose weight as I work on that BFP....wow, that was a really wordy way to say I'd like to join you being motivation buddies! :flower:
> 
> baby.love, I'm off now to stalk your journal....

:hugs: 
Look forward to you joining us! 
My weight has gone all over everywhere, but I think going healthy could make a difference:flower:


----------



## mummy3

Laelani, good luck, I really hope this is it for you:hugs:


----------



## Laelani

mummy3 said:


> Laelani, good luck, I really hope this is it for you:hugs:

Thanks I do too :)


----------



## dandybrush

mummy3 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> lol cute :)
> 
> do you think its possible to have a kid and then be upset with what sex it is? obviously you have 2 (correct me if im wrong) so maybe u will know what i mean. Or when you have that little bub no matter what sex you absolutely love him/her even if you really wanted the other sex, lol weird question i know, i just badly want a girl and am terrified i will have a boy, or worse, have a boy and not like him (or is that not possible)
> 
> Just saw this! I have 3, 2 girls and a boy:cloud9: Tbh we did have preferences each time I got pregnant, I wanted girl boy, girl. We were just lucky that we got that. This time we want a boy, but I know we would be ecstatic with either.
> When you first hold your little person, boy or girl, you will fall in love.
> 
> I was a bit worried about having a boy, because I loved dd1 so much, I guess I wanted that feeling again, but wow ds blew me away, then was a bit worried about having another girl:dohh:
> 
> What you are feeling is normal:hugs:Click to expand...

lol :hugs: thanx i feel better now, i really badly, like mega badly want a girl (i think because of the awesome relationship i have with my mum) that i often worry i will be devastated to have a son, but prob i could have just as good a relationship with him as i could a girl...:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

my OH is 1 of 3 boys and i really dont want 3 boys (i have hear horror stories) can little boys be angels?


----------



## mummy3

My little guy can be a proper horror when he gets going:haha: but I will say out of my 3 he is the most affectionate:cloud9:

You can totally have a really close relationship with a son, my boy is cuddled up on my lap right now snuggling into sleep, its different to the bond with a daughter but trust me just as good!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx for talking about this with me, i feel bad that i have a preference and I have no one to talk to about my fear :hugs: you have made me feel better and more willing for the surprise that comes with having a bub :) (im not gonna find out the sex, when i get my BFP)


----------



## dandybrush

your little boy sounds gorgeous :)


----------



## mummy3

Thankyou:hugs: 
He is a special guy. 

You will be fine, and if you need to talk more, feel free to vent to me:flower:

Will be back onlone in the morning, I think that could be night time for you:wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

lol yep :) have a good night


----------



## 24/7

Hmm.... See my worry is OH wants a boy, and I mean really wants a boy and if I mention it could be a girl he seems to go off the idea of having a baby instantly. I know that he will love them whatever the sex but I'm so worried we will have our gender scan, they will say girl and he wont be so excited anymore. :( I can't change the way he feels, and he has his reasons for wanting babu to be a boy, I jut can't help but worry. I don't mind what we have, but I want to give my OH what he wants, but we have no say. I don't want you all to think bad of him as he will be a great dad, and the boy thing is just in his head, but I can't change it. xxxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Good Morning ladies x

Wow, it's taken me 20 mins just to catch up on all your antics! I hope you all had lovely weekends, Laura, good to hear your dad's doing well and you're having a lovely time with felix.
Hubby and I met up with some friends who have a 5 month old :baby:and went to the circus :juggle: yesterday which was really fun and I got to play with a baby all afternoon so I was happy!! Just need to get working on our own one now! :sex: I'm going to try opk's for the first time this month, starting on friday.

Someone asked about salsa (about 10 pages ago now!). You don't need a partner cos when you're there you tend to change partners around anyway and it's sooo much fun, I think everyone should do it and I can't wait until I can start again.

My laptop has a virus, boohoo :sad2:, so have to use the main computer which works through the tv screen. Normally I come on here on the laptop while hubby's watching his programmes but can't do that now so will have to try and keep up with you when I can.

Baby.love, I'm not stalking anyone so when I got a bit more time to catch up I'll have a good read of your journal x:paper:

Good luck to the ladies who are trying to lose weight and the ladies who are waiting for their AF. Fx'd for you Inge and lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Shady_R

Good morning everyone. The sun is shining here and my washing is on the line already lol. Had am awful night last night, couldnt stop crying after watching 16 and pregnant where they gave their baby up for adoption, so sad. Still on sign of af for me, but no pg signs either, was getting cramps but all that has stopped again. Do you think its just my body regulating after having Charlotte shes 11 weeks old now. I have 3 boys, yes it can be hard work at times, but they are great kids. They are really well behaved 90 percent of time, the rest of the time i cant really say they're naughty, they just push the boundaries. I was scared of having a girl, i had a daughter when i was 16 but sadly she passed at 14 months, so i was worried about bonding with my dd. The relationship i have with all my kids is fantastic, loads of cuddles and kisses.


----------



## dandybrush

24/7 said:


> Hmm.... See my worry is OH wants a boy, and I mean really wants a boy and if I mention it could be a girl he seems to go off the idea of having a baby instantly. I know that he will love them whatever the sex but I'm so worried we will have our gender scan, they will say girl and he wont be so excited anymore. :( I can't change the way he feels, and he has his reasons for wanting babu to be a boy, I jut can't help but worry. I don't mind what we have, but I want to give my OH what he wants, but we have no say. I don't want you all to think bad of him as he will be a great dad, and the boy thing is just in his head, but I can't change it. xxxx

im sure he will be a great dad :hugs: i understand exactly what he is going through, in wanting a girl sooo badly :hugs: hopefully we all get what we want and whatever is meant to be and will be happy with it :)



Shady_R said:


> Good morning everyone. The sun is shining here and my washing is on the line already lol. Had am awful night last night, couldnt stop crying after watching 16 and pregnant where they gave their baby up for adoption, so sad. Still on sign of af for me, but no pg signs either, was getting cramps but all that has stopped again. Do you think its just my body regulating after having Charlotte shes 11 weeks old now. I have 3 boys, yes it can be hard work at times, but they are great kids. They are really well behaved 90 percent of time, the rest of the time i cant really say they're naughty, they just push the boundaries. I was scared of having a girl, i had a daughter when i was 16 but sadly she passed at 14 months, so i was worried about bonding with my dd. The relationship i have with all my kids is fantastic, loads of cuddles and kisses.

i need to do washing too... no signs of Ov, or AF for me either :hugs: so you love boys and girls equal? glad to hear you are bonding with your daughter :)


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :coffee:

not had a chance to read through yet - so :hugs: to those who need them.

Catch you all in a bit x


----------



## Shady_R

Yes def love them equally, i was worried when pg with my 2nd son how i could love him as much as my 1st, but you just do lol. So far it doesnt feel any different having my dd to having the boys, she has settled right in just like the boys did, guess ill see what its like as she gets older though lol. I feel like im having cramps again, hard to say if it is or not, wish af would just show up now lol, so impatient waiting for her.


----------



## Huggles

Wow, lot's of chatting been going on here!

Mummy3 - is your hyperthyroidism treated and controlled? If not it can affect your fertility - might be worth having it tested again (I am hypothyroid).

I had the absolute worst AF cramps Thursday night/Friday morning. It's the first time i've had AF since Jarrod's birth 7 weeks ago and oh my word it felt like i was in labour all over again - it was awful! I was awake most of hte night with cramps and pains. But thankfully by the morning it was starting to subside (with the help of a hot water bottle).


----------



## 24/7

mummy3 said:


> No you cant catch it:flower:
> 
> I meant more, dont wish you had it. Its usually more of an autoimmune thing.
> 
> Your dog definitely sounds more high energy, we just about have to drag Sadie just to the garden:haha:
> 
> Off to separate the kids now, ds has hit eldest dd so its all kicked off:wacko:

I have coeliac, and can't put any weight on either, have spent the last year trying and have put on 2lbs. :wacko: It can affect fertility too, so we are just keeping our fingers crossed and hoping for the best when we do, as it gives a higher chance of miscarriage and stillbirth. :cry: But I'm young and recently have been feeling great so everything is on our side. :kiss: xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

thats great news 24/7 :) hope it works out for you


----------



## Carreg

Morning everyone! I haven't really read that last 10 pages that I have missed so sorry if I have mised anything good or bad...:hugs: to those who need them, :wave: to all the new ladies and :happydance: for those who need those too! Anything major I should know about?
MrsWifey - it was me who asked about salsa. Glad to know no partner is needed. I would love to give it a go if I could persuade any of my friends to try it out. Every year my new years resultion is to take dance lessons of some sort, I would love to learn ballroom, but OH is 2.5 inches shorter than me when I'm barefoot so he's not the ideal dance partner so I never end up going!! Oh well...one day I will!!

My weekend was really lovely, baking, indoor adventure playground, walk in the woods and picnic, visiting OH's parents, trip to a wildlife sanctuary on the way to take Felix home and visiting my Dad who is now out of hospital again yesterday and also my Grandad who is in hospital. Today is a very bad day though, as the days after I take Felix back always are. Hate being in the office when I feel like this and just want to be at home!! Distracting myself on here though so keep talking girls!

Hope you all had excellent weekends :)

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Sounds like you had an awesome weekend Carreg - really glad you enjoyed it.
:hugs: for the rest of the week :hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Thanks Huggles :) :hugs:
The good news is that I found out from ex-hubby this weekend that they are moving to Southampton in about 10 days so that is SO much closer to me and I will be able to have Fe more often. Woooo! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> Thanks Huggles :) :hugs:
> The good news is that I found out from ex-hubby this weekend that they are moving to Southampton in about 10 days so that is SO much closer to me and I will be able to have Fe more often. Woooo! :happydance:
> xxx

That's really awesome - i'm so pleased for you. :dust:


----------



## dragonhawk

Morning all.... OK, it's lunch time, but it's taken me this long to catch up!!!

Yay/boo/woohoo!!!! Insert as necessary please, it's hard to keep up.

Pleased to say that hubbie is looking forward to coming home from work today, I think he's catching on somewhat in terms of my 'drive' now. (Let's just say, it took him by surprise, just how much it changed when I stopped taking the pill.) I think he's needed much of the month to recover. ;)

The weather here is humid and icky, but it was a great weekend. The new radiators are on the wall in the ballroom and ensuite, so if anyone wants any 50x60 cm white radiators, let me know I have 2 available. Only caviot is that whoever wants them, must come and pick them up!!!! :) 

Enjoyed watching the planes preparing for the Air Show at Farnborough over the weekend, even had fly pasts from the Red Arrows over the weekend, which was somewhat cool. I also have a stunning photo that is a Vulcan.... Only problem was, it was flying so low, that it's just a black photo of the underside of the plane! :)

On to the new week, and I'm already looking at things to do when hubbie and I have the week of my birthday off in September. ;) Alton Towers, here we come!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Laura thats fab news hun, i'm chuffed for you :)

Well i feel like crap! I have a stinking cold forming and feel shattered :( Noticed a bit of EWCM this morning too, plus a few other things going on!!! More than likely my body being mean and just winding me up, but who knows it could all be good :)

Gonna have some lunch even though i aint hungry and sit and play with the kids for the afternoon, Sienna has some of Ethans old toy animals which she is loving & Ethan wants to play the Wii x 

Urgh my throat is starting to feel nasty, I wont hang around incase its catching :lol:

:wave: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls...

I have got my proper TTC date now!! So excited.

Only 4 an a bit months more of NTNP.

Hope everyone is good.

xxx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

As requested by leah (baby.love) :dust: :dust: dust for you all


----------



## Inge

Just POAS and got a BFN. Only because the test I used only gives a definite answer at 1 day after you miss your period! Stupid cheapy and my inability to read before I nuy!:dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!

Sounds like most everyone had a good weekend. :thumbup:

lol, dragon...well, i imagine your hubby was surprised but pleasantly so! That's why I've never taken the pill...well, I was on cerazette for like 6 months but I hated how it made me feel!


----------



## 24/7

Here's one for you all.... What buggy do you like/plan on having? :D
I have been persuading OH that we need a bugaboo, and he has agreed, horray!! It's very expensive, but it is my dream, and in a little baby shop round here you can get the bugaboo cam, maxi cosi carseat, isofix base, clips so you can attatch carseat to buggy and a second colour fabric for £800, so I used the "bargain" as my bargaining tool, as if you buy it elsewhere you are looking at about £1300. :dohh: It has a good resale value, which naturally he liked too. :blush::haha:


----------



## Carreg

Keep testing Inge!!!

On this subject ladies, and I was about to post this anyway...all I can THINK about right now is POAS and when I can and stuff and so I am already 'window shopping' for pregnancy tests and wondered if anyone has any recommendations for me?
When I fell pg with Felix I tested when AF was 2 weeks late and I used a Clearblue Digital (no conception date indicators back then) which I loved because I got a thrill from seeing the word 'Pregnant' so this time I am thinking I will get a twin pack of those (with the flashy new date indicators) and maybe a twin pack of FRER for if I get impatient? BUT I know that I will be POAS every 5 minutes (ok, definite exagerration but you get the idea!) from the earliest point possible so 4 tests won't last long sooo I thought about getting some Internet cheapy tests (I use cheapy OPKs with good results) just so I have something to pee on that's not costing me a 6 quid a throw and would save the expensive tests for using only when it seems likely that I will get a BFP...does that sound like a plan? And what feedback does anyone have about the Internet cheapy pg tests? All comments gratefully received! Wish I could think about something else but I keep getting excited and nervous little flutters for when I can test and it's AGES away! Haven't even Ov'd yet this month!!!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

re prams - I still have the car seat from Felix's Graco Mosaic travel system (the pram part went to ex-hubby and it now in the bin as it got used to the point of destruction) so ideally I would like to find another Mosaic chassis so I can use the old car seat still and save on having to buy a whole new travel system! I'm keeping an eye on Ebay and we'll see what happens. I would love a Bugaboo or a Silver Cross but far too expensive, especially when I have sort-of-half a travel system lying around already!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I have some clearblue digitals in the cupboard ready and waiting. :D xxx


----------



## Inge

carreg - I will. I dont get paid til friday so dont have the money to waste on tests! So I got some cheap poundland ones and didnt see they only work the day of you missed period. Ill see if AF comes tomorow and If it doesnt then wednesday morning Il POAS.


----------



## Carreg

Same re payday Inge. Feels like blinking ages away!!

xx


----------



## Inge

I know the test wont be able to detect it as I havent "missed a period" yet but now Imk feeling down:cry: I feel like thats it this month:cry:
Should I test in the morning or wait til wednesday which will be missed af+1day?


----------



## Carreg

awwwww Inge don't feel down :hugs: :hugs: It's not over until the witch shows her ugly face!! Don't be disheartened, it's not a BFN it's just that the day is wrong that's all. I don't know whether to suggest you try tomorrow or wait another day..I guess it depends on your willpower!! How many more tests do you have?

xxx


----------



## Inge

Just one. I should be able to hold out for a little while.


----------



## dragonhawk

He he.... I've got a stash of 4 CB digital ones in the cupboard as well. (Well, I can't afford to miss the offer in Boots, can I.) ;)

Argh! Payday isn't until 28th, which is a pain. But I'm not too worried, at least it's this week. Pleased to report, that since getting home this afternoon, I've managed to paint the naked patch in the ensuite after the radiator was removed. Feeling industrious, plus I don't want hubbie to think of any excuses. ;)


----------



## mummy3

Shady_R said:


> Good morning everyone. The sun is shining here and my washing is on the line already lol. Had am awful night last night, couldnt stop crying after watching 16 and pregnant where they gave their baby up for adoption, so sad. Still on sign of af for me, but no pg signs either, was getting cramps but all that has stopped again. Do you think its just my body regulating after having Charlotte shes 11 weeks old now. I have 3 boys, yes it can be hard work at times, but they are great kids. They are really well behaved 90 percent of time, the rest of the time i cant really say they're naughty, they just push the boundaries. I was scared of having a girl, i had a daughter when i was 16 but sadly she passed at 14 months, so i was worried about bonding with my dd. The relationship i have with all my kids is fantastic, loads of cuddles and kisses.

3 boys!:happydance:
Im sorry about your daughter:hugs:

At 11 weeks it could still be your body regulating, I got cramps on and off for a good few months. Are you breastfeeding? that could influence it too:flower:


----------



## mummy3

Huggles said:


> Wow, lot's of chatting been going on here!
> 
> Mummy3 - is your hyperthyroidism treated and controlled? If not it can affect your fertility - might be worth having it tested again (I am hypothyroid).
> 
> I had the absolute worst AF cramps Thursday night/Friday morning. It's the first time i've had AF since Jarrod's birth 7 weeks ago and oh my word it felt like i was in labour all over again - it was awful! I was awake most of hte night with cramps and pains. But thankfully by the morning it was starting to subside (with the help of a hot water bottle).

Im not on treatment, the idea is to wait until im done breastfeeding. At the moment my tsh is low but t4/t3 normal. Getting tested again next week though:thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

24/7 said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> No you cant catch it:flower:
> 
> I meant more, dont wish you had it. Its usually more of an autoimmune thing.
> 
> Your dog definitely sounds more high energy, we just about have to drag Sadie just to the garden:haha:
> 
> Off to separate the kids now, ds has hit eldest dd so its all kicked off:wacko:
> 
> I have coeliac, and can't put any weight on either, have spent the last year trying and have put on 2lbs. :wacko: It can affect fertility too, so we are just keeping our fingers crossed and hoping for the best when we do, as it gives a higher chance of miscarriage and stillbirth. :cry: But I'm young and recently have been feeling great so everything is on our side. :kiss: xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs: my sister has coeliac. You did really well to put on 2lbs.
:flower:I'm so glad you feel so great!


----------



## 24/7

mummy3 said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> No you cant catch it:flower:
> 
> I meant more, dont wish you had it. Its usually more of an autoimmune thing.
> 
> Your dog definitely sounds more high energy, we just about have to drag Sadie just to the garden:haha:
> 
> Off to separate the kids now, ds has hit eldest dd so its all kicked off:wacko:
> 
> I have coeliac, and can't put any weight on either, have spent the last year trying and have put on 2lbs. :wacko: It can affect fertility too, so we are just keeping our fingers crossed and hoping for the best when we do, as it gives a higher chance of miscarriage and stillbirth. :cry: But I'm young and recently have been feeling great so everything is on our side. :kiss: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: my sister has coeliac. You did really well to put on 2lbs.
> :flower:I'm so glad you feel so great!Click to expand...

Thank you, usually people seem baffled when I share my excitement about such a small amount, but I struggle to get above 7 and a half stone, so for me it is brilliant. :happydance::happydance:
Has your sister had any children mummy3? Do they think you and your sister both having auti immune disease is genetic or just a concidence? :flower: xxxxxx


----------



## mummy3

24/7 said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> No you cant catch it:flower:
> 
> I meant more, dont wish you had it. Its usually more of an autoimmune thing.
> 
> Your dog definitely sounds more high energy, we just about have to drag Sadie just to the garden:haha:
> 
> Off to separate the kids now, ds has hit eldest dd so its all kicked off:wacko:
> 
> I have coeliac, and can't put any weight on either, have spent the last year trying and have put on 2lbs. :wacko: It can affect fertility too, so we are just keeping our fingers crossed and hoping for the best when we do, as it gives a higher chance of miscarriage and stillbirth. :cry: But I'm young and recently have been feeling great so everything is on our side. :kiss: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: my sister has coeliac. You did really well to put on 2lbs.
> :flower:I'm so glad you feel so great!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, usually people seem baffled when I share my excitement about such a small amount, but I struggle to get above 7 and a half stone, so for me it is brilliant. :happydance::happydance:
> Has your sister had any children mummy3? Do they think you and your sister both having auti immune disease is genetic or just a concidence? :flower: xxxxxxClick to expand...

I'm not sure if its more than coincidence, I will ask at my appointment next week though:thumbup: 
Unfortunately my sister cant have children, but its for completely different reasons:hugs:


----------



## Inge

K. The sickness is back very bad. I feel like im about to be sick and I hate it. Havent been sick but I feel so sick. AF is due tomorow but soent feel like it. God knows whats going on :nope:


----------



## 24/7

mummy3 said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> No you cant catch it:flower:
> 
> I meant more, dont wish you had it. Its usually more of an autoimmune thing.
> 
> Your dog definitely sounds more high energy, we just about have to drag Sadie just to the garden:haha:
> 
> Off to separate the kids now, ds has hit eldest dd so its all kicked off:wacko:
> 
> I have coeliac, and can't put any weight on either, have spent the last year trying and have put on 2lbs. :wacko: It can affect fertility too, so we are just keeping our fingers crossed and hoping for the best when we do, as it gives a higher chance of miscarriage and stillbirth. :cry: But I'm young and recently have been feeling great so everything is on our side. :kiss: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: my sister has coeliac. You did really well to put on 2lbs.
> :flower:I'm so glad you feel so great!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, usually people seem baffled when I share my excitement about such a small amount, but I struggle to get above 7 and a half stone, so for me it is brilliant. :happydance::happydance:
> Has your sister had any children mummy3? Do they think you and your sister both having auti immune disease is genetic or just a concidence? :flower: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if its more than coincidence, I will ask at my appointment next week though:thumbup:
> Unfortunately my sister cant have children, but its for completely different reasons:hugs:Click to expand...

I was told I have a higher chance of thyroid problems and diabetes as it is they same faulty chromosome that causes them all, whether or not that is true is another matter.... :wacko: My coeliac was inherited from my dad, as my cousin has it too, so am very worried baby may have it too. :baby: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs: for your sister. xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Inge said:


> K. The sickness is back very bad. I feel like im about to be sick and I hate it. Havent been sick but I feel so sick. AF is due tomorow but soent feel like it. God knows whats going on :nope:

I think it would be safe to test tomorrow morning, or even tonight. :flower: :flower:
xxxxx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> K. The sickness is back very bad. I feel like im about to be sick and I hate it. Havent been sick but I feel so sick. AF is due tomorow but soent feel like it. God knows whats going on :nope:
> 
> I think it would be safe to test tomorrow morning, or even tonight. :flower: :flower:
> xxxxxClick to expand...

I tested earlier and it was a BFN. However I read the back of the test box AFTER and it say to be used after you miss your period :dohh: Mines due tomorow so I tested too early :dohh:


----------



## 24/7

Inge said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inge said:
> 
> 
> K. The sickness is back very bad. I feel like im about to be sick and I hate it. Havent been sick but I feel so sick. AF is due tomorow but soent feel like it. God knows whats going on :nope:
> 
> I think it would be safe to test tomorrow morning, or even tonight. :flower: :flower:
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I tested earlier and it was a BFN. However I read the back of the test box AFTER and it say to be used after you miss your period :dohh: Mines due tomorow so I tested too early :dohh:Click to expand...

Ooops, sorry. :flower: I was going by my box which says a few days before.
I hope you get your BFP hun, already I feel abit sad that I might not get mine this month and I'm only on 5dpo. :blush: A month feels so long to wait to be able to try again. xxxxx


----------



## Huggles

mummy3 said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Wow, lot's of chatting been going on here!
> 
> Mummy3 - is your hyperthyroidism treated and controlled? If not it can affect your fertility - might be worth having it tested again (I am hypothyroid).
> 
> I had the absolute worst AF cramps Thursday night/Friday morning. It's the first time i've had AF since Jarrod's birth 7 weeks ago and oh my word it felt like i was in labour all over again - it was awful! I was awake most of hte night with cramps and pains. But thankfully by the morning it was starting to subside (with the help of a hot water bottle).
> 
> Im not on treatment, the idea is to wait until im done breastfeeding. At the moment my tsh is low but t4/t3 normal. Getting tested again next week though:thumbup:Click to expand...

Did your doctor tell you not to breastfeed on your meds? I know hyperthyroidism is treated with different meds to hypo, but my friend has hyper and she breastfed whilst on meds - but i'm not sure exactly what meds she was on.


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inge said:
> 
> 
> K. The sickness is back very bad. I feel like im about to be sick and I hate it. Havent been sick but I feel so sick. AF is due tomorow but soent feel like it. God knows whats going on :nope:
> 
> I think it would be safe to test tomorrow morning, or even tonight. :flower: :flower:
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I tested earlier and it was a BFN. However I read the back of the test box AFTER and it say to be used after you miss your period :dohh: Mines due tomorow so I tested too early :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooops, sorry. :flower: I was going by my box which says a few days before.
> I hope you get your BFP hun, already I feel abit sad that I might not get mine this month and I'm only on 5dpo. :blush: A month feels so long to wait to be able to try again. xxxxxClick to expand...

Ah its ok. I just grabbed the nearest pack as I was in a rush! If its negative tomorow morning thenIl wait til a few days and test with a better test.


----------



## Inge

I feel like af is coming :( I feel so horrible and "wet" down below and feel like its going to start :( oh well if it does that means I can start my diet friday :thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

Huggles said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Wow, lot's of chatting been going on here!
> 
> Mummy3 - is your hyperthyroidism treated and controlled? If not it can affect your fertility - might be worth having it tested again (I am hypothyroid).
> 
> I had the absolute worst AF cramps Thursday night/Friday morning. It's the first time i've had AF since Jarrod's birth 7 weeks ago and oh my word it felt like i was in labour all over again - it was awful! I was awake most of hte night with cramps and pains. But thankfully by the morning it was starting to subside (with the help of a hot water bottle).
> 
> Im not on treatment, the idea is to wait until im done breastfeeding. At the moment my tsh is low but t4/t3 normal. Getting tested again next week though:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Did your doctor tell you not to breastfeed on your meds? I know hyperthyroidism is treated with different meds to hypo, but my friend has hyper and she breastfed whilst on meds - but i'm not sure exactly what meds she was on.Click to expand...

I was on PTU for a while, but I didnt feel comfortable breastfeeding on them, so we decided to go without and get regular blood tests. Obviously if I get worse I will go back on the meds:thumbup: 

At the moment we are unsure if it is post partum thyroiditis or graves disease, being that I have had this for over 4 years now, it doesn't go hypo and was present whilst I was pregnant:wacko:


----------



## Huggles

well good luck with the blood test next week - hope it stays stable :)


----------



## dandybrush

Well i think parsley tea is not working, not getting any cramps or anything :cry:...think ill just have to relax now and see when this cycle ends, how long it goes for (might have to wait another 2 months)


----------



## MrsWifey

Carreg said:


> Keep testing Inge!!!
> 
> On this subject ladies, and I was about to post this anyway...all I can THINK about right now is POAS and when I can and stuff and so I am already 'window shopping' for pregnancy tests and wondered if anyone has any recommendations for me?
> When I fell pg with Felix I tested when AF was 2 weeks late and I used a Clearblue Digital (no conception date indicators back then) which I loved because I got a thrill from seeing the word 'Pregnant' so this time I am thinking I will get a twin pack of those (with the flashy new date indicators) and maybe a twin pack of FRER for if I get impatient? BUT I know that I will be POAS every 5 minutes (ok, definite exagerration but you get the idea!) from the earliest point possible so 4 tests won't last long sooo I thought about getting some Internet cheapy tests (I use cheapy OPKs with good results) just so I have something to pee on that's not costing me a 6 quid a throw and would save the expensive tests for using only when it seems likely that I will get a BFP...does that sound like a plan? And what feedback does anyone have about the Internet cheapy pg tests? All comments gratefully received! Wish I could think about something else but I keep getting excited and nervous little flutters for when I can test and it's AGES away! Haven't even Ov'd yet this month!!!
> 
> xxx


I've got some cheapy internet pg tests but not used them yet. I'm planning on doing the same as you, when I get a bfp from one of them then I'll go and buy a fancy one to make sure! Doyou find opks easy to use? I', going to start using them this friday. I'm hoping I don't ov until after the weekend cos I'm away thursday night and we've got friends staying over fri and sat night.

Laura, when I've moved I'll take you to a salsa class!


----------



## 24/7

For those that have children already, how early did you have any symptoms and what were they please? :D xx


----------



## MrsWifey

:dust: for you Inge, I hope you have some good news soon x


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> For those that have children already, how early did you have any symptoms and what were they please? :D xx

I didn't have the usual nausea etc - but first symptom for me was that my brain totally vanished. i.e. I couldn't think straight - i would be trying to talk about something and i couldn't make a decent sentence - my thoughts were all over the place. I felt like a total idiot not able to make a decent sentence. That started at about 1 week after conception already i think. 

The day i tested and got my BFP (5 weeks after LMP) i had been dropping things left right and centre and i had quite bad tummy cramps (i don't normally get AF cramps).


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

I am still ill :( full of a cold plus i am boiling hot this morning, I need to be better as tomorrow we get the diagnosis for Ethan... After years of battling with people we are at the end of the tunnel. I am so nervous about tomorrow and finding out exactly what is wrong with Ethan :cry: 

24/7 - funny enough the months i had no symptoms where generally the months i found i was pregnant!! Thats with all 3 of mine.. , Have you got lots that you dont normally have?

Off to grab some paracetamol .. Catch ya laters girls xx


----------



## Huggles

baby.love said:


> Morning girls
> 
> I am still ill :( full of a cold plus i am boiling hot this morning, I need to be better as tomorrow we get the diagnosis for Ethan... After years of battling with people we are at the end of the tunnel. I am so nervous about tomorrow and finding out exactly what is wrong with Ethan :cry:
> 
> 24/7 - funny enough the months i had no symptoms where generally the months i found i was pregnant!! Thats with all 3 of mine.. , Have you got lots that you dont normally have?
> 
> Off to grab some paracetamol .. Catch ya laters girls xx

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

If you don't mind my asking, what is wrong with Ethan? (i mean i know you only get official diagnosis today but what has been happening, what's the story?)


----------



## 24/7

The only things were really sore nips, which has gone now, and really dry skin on my face and lips, and weeing lots, but think thats more to do with the heat, and don't really think any of them are anything to get excited about. :(


----------



## Shady_R

Morning ladies. Im out of the running for this month. Af showed up yesterday, although is it a relief as i got my appt coming up very soon, they wont do anything while im pregnant, i want to get it out of the way now so i can get back to ntnp properly lol, in pain this morning too so might get some pain killers down me and feel sorry for myself. Not a lot doing here today, although need to entertain the boys somehow, its miserable here and wet, hopefully some books will help. Hop you all have a good faxi


----------



## baby.love

Huggles - Ethan is autistic, since he was 18 months old i knew something was different about him and battled with health professionals for help. People didnt listen and we got fobbed off so many times... But eventually my HV listened and sent us to see a paediatrician. Thats all it took and since then we have had so many appointments. Over the last 4 weeks we have been seeing a panel of people (psycologists/paeds/speech therapists etc) and they have been assessing him. Tomorrow is the final appointment where we are given the diagnosis. We have been told 100% autism, but we find out the level he is at, which we think is moderate, struggles he will face etc tomorrow. Its been heartbreaking but its a process that we had to do, without a diagnosis he wont get the education he deserves or the help he needs.

I hope that makes sense .. My brain has fried this morning due to my high temp :lol: x


----------



## dandybrush

so sorry to hear about your stuggles baby.love I hope the news is bearable tomorrow


----------



## baby.love

Thanks hun, TBH Ethan is amazing and his autism doesnt phase me at all, i just parent him the way he needs to be parented. He is the cutest little fella and such a happy, polite and loving little boy. Its the health professionals that we have struggled with, getting them to listen was hard work.
Tomorrow will be hard, but its what we have fought for and we will embrace any help we get :) x


----------



## baby.love

My babies

Thought i'd show you all my youngest 2, i dont share pics of Ella out of respect to her dad as he doesnt approve of her pics being on the internet.

This is Ethan
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/DSC01996.jpg

and this is Sienna
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/DSC01892.jpg

xx


----------



## Huggles

Baby love your children are gorgeous! Thanks for telling me about Ethan - i hope you finally get the answers and the help you have fought so long and hard for. :hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Morning everyone!

MrsWifey - that would be fab :) Woo salsa! As for OPKs, now I've got the hang of them I do find them handy, I get a pretty good fade-in to positive with them and it's nice to know what's going on even if I don't really use the info once I have it!

As for pg symptoms...I was on the pill and AF was 2 weeks late, I was feeling pretty nauseous all day but especially when I was ont he bus going to Uni, I kept having to get off early and walk because I felt like I'd faint from sickness, I also got tired really easily but generally just the feeling sick ALL the time was the big giveaway...and I also just sort of 'knew'.

Leah - fingers crossed for Ethan tomorrow, he is such a handsome boy! And Sienna is beautiful!
Here is Felix:
 



Attached Files:







felixjune2010.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8









Fesunglasses.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## baby.love

Laura his hair is fabulous :D What a cool little dude you have there x


----------



## 24/7

Awwm Sienna looks like a princess, and Ethan looks super cool!! :D
And what beautiful eyes Felix has, they are stunning!! :D


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls... CD8 for me... this is the boring bit the waiting to ov! Argh.

xxx


----------



## babyanise

hello ladies,your children are beautiful.
cd 2 for me,cant wait untill af fly's off.


----------



## Carreg

Thanks guys :) His hair really is something else isn't it?? But both his Dad and I are curly (though nowhere near that extreme!) so he didn't get much choice in the matter really!!

Tried to persuade OH to BD last night but he claimed tiredness (whatever, he is usually a sex pest!!) so I think he may be getting cold feet....uh-oh!! Will work on him again tonight and try and see what the problem is *sigh* Men!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Felix is gorgeous! - he looks like a really cuddly kid, you just want to grab him and cuddle him :hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Yeah...I get those urges too but he's not usually very willing!! He's going through that real 'boy' stage where kisses and cuddles and Mummy and GIRLS generally are icky and no thank you very much Mummy he really doesn't want a cuddle (unless it's bedtime or he's tired or thinks he's being told off then he's like a limpet!!)

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Agreed, he's lovely. Slightly jealous of the hair. 

:( Hubbie said yesterday he was too tired, so what that he'd been awake since 5 in the morning, I woke up (and couldn't get back to sleep) at 4am, so I had little sympathy and grumped at him on and off, all evening. So much for my plans.... :sex:


----------



## Carreg

Looks like we've got some serious seduction to get on with tonight then!!

PS: Ladies, I've set myself up a NTNP journal now if anyone wants to stalk!


----------



## Huggles

:shrug: Ok, maybe i'm a bit dumb, but i've started charting on fertility friend but it doesn't seem right cos it's predicting fertile days and ovulation days like immediately after my period - actually starting while i was still menstruating - I'm totally confused :shrug:


----------



## Inge

Well I did a test this morning and it was a very barely there BFN. I coudlnt see anything for a few minutes then a not very clear BFN came up. Yesterdaygot a bold BFN and today a light one :growlmad: AF isnt here yet but Is due today. I also had a blob or very white sticky discharge once today for a reason I dont know :wacko: Why is it so weird and confusing!!


----------



## babyanise

Huggles said:


> :shrug: Ok, maybe i'm a bit dumb, but i've started charting on fertility friend but it doesn't seem right cos it's predicting fertile days and ovulation days like immediately after my period - actually starting while i was still menstruating - I'm totally confused :shrug:

some ppl can ov while on period and again later on in cycle,


----------



## mummy3

Also if your cycles are short ov can be during or just after menstruation:flower:


----------



## 4magpies

How is it predicting your ov? OPK's or temps?

xxx


----------



## Poshbird88

I really want to come to this side of the forum because I think I'm getting over obsessed with this and it isn't doing me any good x


----------



## babyanise

your more than welcome.:flower:


----------



## Carreg

Welcome to the Dark Side poshbird!!

Laura
xxx


----------



## Inge

Just got my Ultra slim meal replacement stuff. Tesco's slims fast :haha:
Il let you know how it goes!


----------



## Huggles

4magpies said:


> How is it predicting your ov? OPK's or temps?
> 
> xxx

i've got no idea how it's predicting my ovulation days. i'm not using opk's or taking temp, just putting in cm observations and af. It marks the ov days as actually happening correctly according to my cm, but it predicts them totally weirdly. I'm not too worried about it though cos i'm just doing it for fun, we're not really trying yet for another 2 months, it just confuses me that it doesn't seem to be working right (the predictions).


----------



## Carreg

Can't really help with FF as it works fine for me, I only input OPK results and CM if I happen to notice it (rare) not my temp or anything. I also record AF and BD on there and it predicts my Ov date and my AF dates accurately. So impressed that I just paid out for a VIP subscription! I hope you manage to sort it out, it does take a bit of fiddling with to get used to it, it took me almost 2 cycles before I got t all sorted out and working. Good luck!
Inge - good luck with the Ultra Slim!
xxx


----------



## Inge

Thanks carreg x
The meal replacement bars taste like cardboard :dohh: Im sticking at it though. Still no AF.:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

love the photos of the babies :) very cute hair I also just want to cuddle him lol

Posh - im with you, over obsessing and i think thats not helping


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone,

What gorgeous LOs you lot have. :) Soooo cute!! 

baby.love, feel better soon and good luck with Ethan's appt tomorrow. 

Inge, maybe your urine was too diluted? How many DPO are you? I'm guessing 14 since AF is due....if it is a BFP it should show up BFP in the next day or two. 

Hope everything is going well for everyone! 

AFM, no symptoms or anything yet but I suppose it's early.


----------



## MrsWifey

Ahh, what a weekend coming! I've got to go aaway for work early tomorrow and back fri afternoon, we've got friends coming over fri evening until sunday, my work leaving do on saturday, then moving furniture on sunday and I think ov is due mon but don't actually think we'll get a chance to make the most of it! I've worked out we can BD on fri before friends arrive at about 8pm and then on sun afternoon/eve and I just hope that we catch eggy! :headspin:

On a lighter note, did anyone watch Sherlock Holmes on sunday? Much better than the new Doctor Who, and yummier looking too!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

MrsWifey said:


> On a lighter note, did anyone watch Sherlock Holmes on sunday? Much better than the new Doctor Who, and yummier looking too!!

I missed this!! But I was wanting to watch it, I wonder if its repeated anywhere?


----------



## MrsWifey

Try looking online, bbc iplayer maybe? ( I think it was on bbc!)


----------



## MrsWifey

Your pic is fab btw, they all look so gorgeous!


----------



## Inge

Im 15dpo today. AF was due yesterday but nothing. Have AF cramps and and running to the toilet every few minutes just in case:dohh:
I might get a test today and test in the morning if its not here by end of the day. The BFN I got was barely visible so you never know?


----------



## 6lilpigs

I just wanted to post a quick intro as I seem to popping in here quite alot lately, its a lovely quiet little corner isn't it:) I'm Charlotte mum of 8, 5 pinks and 3 blues lol, our youngest is little Maemay who's in my avatar, she will be 6 weeks on Saturday and already I'm drawn to the thoughts of our next little member. Please excuse me if I gatecrash your threads I just seem to have all this useless baby and ttc info flappin around in my head which may be of use to someone out there, and if my posts are half typed that means OH has come home and had to 'Get off that bloody computer!' quickly:haha: This usually involves hitting power and ducking under the window to avoid detection, I'm just glad he hasn't started to feel the computer chair for heat on his return (;

So looking forward to seing who gets promoted to 1st Tri first xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

MrsWifey said:


> Your pic is fab btw, they all look so gorgeous!

:hugs:Thankyou, they are a really smashing bunch. I will try the i-player later on, as OH has taken the older 3 to Thorpe park today meaning computer time for mum, hooray!!

Inge, test, test!!! Do you have any around? 

Have to go, little Mae is waking:baby:


----------



## 24/7

Morning Everyone!! :D
Hubbys birthday so were off to see toy story as that is what he has chosen!! :D
Still not a sympton in sight, sadly. :( xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Inge, good luck with the Ultra Slim.... I didn't get on with the Tesco one very well, didn't seem to last me until the next meal time. That's why I'm prepared to pay the extra and go for SlimFast. The Chocolate US is too sweet for me, I prefer the Choc SF as it's more chocolately.

Incidentally, last night was also a wash out, but this morning was 'fabulous'. 

If I hear that he's too tired again as an excuse, in the next week I'll scream at him!!!!:sleep:


----------



## babyanise

8 children,wow,congrats on your lovely family.im trying for #5 and its getting me down,this is cycle 17,i hope i have better luck doing it this way.gl to all of you who r due to test.:happydance:also im a huge sherlock fan,basil rathbone and j brett r my fav's,i have all of basil's sherlock movies in black n white and books.i just love sherlock lol.


----------



## dragonhawk

Likewise on Sherlock Holmes. It was great. Some of it was slightly predictable, but brilliant fun. 

We also have all the tv series' but my personal fav is Jeremy Brett.


----------



## Inge

dragon - the ultra slim was good. Im not that hungry and today Ive had a shake for brekkie, a muller light a piece of plain chicken (bout a handfull) and later will have a meal bar.
Just POAS and thought " god I feel so sore" and wiped and AF is in the building!
Typical I pee on a stick and it starts:dohh:
Im going to just DTD whenever and not really think about TTC. I have the worst cramps now! That cycle was 29 days. CD1 today anyone else?


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: inge. I'm CD8 today - exactly a week ahead of you :)


----------



## Inge

Question for you all: As my cycle was 29 days this month instead of the usual 28 should I expect this cycle to be 29 days or could it go back to 28? Sorry as I know your not dr's but just wondering.


----------



## 24/7

My cycles vary from 24-29 days, but usually are 26-27, so could be either Inge. xxxx


----------



## Inge

Thanks x
just wanted to have some idea of when im due next month. :thumbup: Hows everybody else today? I have to search for some sanitary pads as I have somehow lost about 3 packs :dohh: I dont wannna have to go out again cos I have a pounding headache:nope:


----------



## 24/7

It annoys me that I can never be 100% sure, and if it wasn't for EWCM I wouldn't be able to pinpoint ovulation!! Good luck heading to the shops, I hate it when I have to go and get just one item!!
All is good here though, it's hubbys birthday so we have been to see Toy Story, visited my parents to collect presents, eaten cake and am now starting on dinner while he plays with his new model aeroplane kit. :D How are you aside from AF? xxxxxx


----------



## Carreg

How was Toy Story? I might go and see that tonight
xxx


----------



## 24/7

It was brilliant!! :D I usually hate films and the cinema, but even I enjoyed it, so definately worth a trip to go and see it!! :D xxxx


----------



## Inge

Ive booked wednsesday off work so wer going to see the a team film. Cant wait :happydance: :happydance:
Feel relieved now AF is here, puts an end to the waiting. 
Update.... I founds some pads :happydance:


----------



## dragonhawk

Inge said:


> Update.... I founds some pads :happydance:

Hooray!!!!
I remember how I felt earlier this month.... For the first time in several years I needed to find something similar. Hooray for glove boxes in cars. ;)

Great news that you get on with Ultra Slim. I've lost 2 1/2 stone on SlimFast and in this weather it's the easiest thing ever, just because I don't feel like eating, drinking a stack of milk is far easier. :D


----------



## Inge

how long did it take you to lose the weight?


----------



## dragonhawk

Since Christmas. Although, as you may have seen from my other posts, I'm pretty active, so that definitely helped.

Now I'm just keeping it off, which is dead easy at the mo. (Oh and loving my pink grapefruit juice from Sainsburys.) :)


----------



## Inge

Well im on my feet form 8-3 with work and walk 30-60mins a day so Im way too tired for exercise:blush: At work I prep food, clean, waitress and have my hands in a steaming dishwasher all day! So I get a good workout at work!
I would consider jogging but I hate running and dont know anyone who would go with me:cry: 
I would like to lose a dress size and go to a size 12. Im a size 14 now so souldnt take that long.


----------



## dragonhawk

Sounds to me, like you already do loads then Inge. Just remember to drink water. ;) I sit at a computer all day (most of the time, anyway) so I love doing the physical activities. :)

I basically went from a large 14/small 16 to a size 10 in that time. I would have been happy with size 12, but the last bit just dropped off. 

Good luck.


----------



## Inge

thanks x I try to drink lots of water and juices anyway. We have a water cooler next to the canteen I work in so I always have some water on hand!


----------



## Inge

right.... well af has stopped for now. I had a little blood when I wiped about 4 hours ago but no more has come out. What is happening with my body!? :dohh::cry:


----------



## dandybrush

well from this weekend it looks like im gonna be pretty busy getting ready for vegas...have to clean my house, get my hair done..some waxing :blush: shopping, packing, I have my Dr's app..gonna be busy

got given our itinerary last night :happydance: 8 days till we go


----------



## Inge

dandybrush said:


> well from this weekend it looks like im gonna be pretty busy getting ready for vegas...have to clean my house, get my hair done..some waxing :blush: shopping, packing, I have my Dr's app..gonna be busy
> 
> got given our itinerary last night :happydance: 8 days till we go

ooh bet your excited! :happydance: You reminded me, Im going to start pamparing myself more! God knows when I plucked my eyebrows last :wacko: I dont have time to pamper myself nowadays. Im going to get my hair done at some point and then with my diet Il be a whole new me. 
I wish AF would just start. I havent :sex: for about 2 weeks! Felt to tired and crampy for that! Poor Gary :haha:


----------



## soconfused

Hey all, I am 21 and have miscarried twice now. Lately I have just had this gut feeling that I am prego... Anyhow I was wondering to calculate ovulation, do I go from the first day of AF or the last?

I also would like some insight on whether or not I could be prego. My husband and I had sex one night and in the middle I got this instant feeling that was when I was going to get pregnant. I have been feeling sick lately... usually at night, I have been cramping and normally AF comes the next day...not this time. Today when I took a shower I noticed that the boobs were starting to feel a little tender. I have had a decrease in appetite and things I do on a daily basis make me sick. The smell of foods and things I always eat aren't appetizing anymore. My boobs also feel different - they seem bigger but that could be my imagination. I currently came of BC and so my last AF was about 2 weeks so this throws me off to start with. My last AF was between June 19 and 30th. shortly after the night with my husband, my back has been hurting, constantly feeling sick especially around 9pm, headaches like crazy and cramping... none of this is normal for me. I feel crazy for even asking for advice because I feel like AF will show up... Can anyone please give me some advice or tell me what you think my body is trying to tell me. I do not want to go through the pain of another loss and I have no where else to turn. I am worried... Please help


----------



## dandybrush

Inge definately pamper yourself...I cant really afford it, but i wanna look good for vegas, my OH said to me last night, that he cant wait till we have some spare money so we can afford to keep me looking good (not just for trips lol) when you go to get your hair done get them to wax your eyebrows also, most salons in Aust offer waxing while you get your hair done or while you wait :)


----------



## Allie84

soconfused, i would recommend taking a pregnancy test since your AF is late! Also, as your last period was nearly a month ago, assuming you have a normal length cycle, you should be enough days past ovulation to get a result. I have had an mc so I know how scary it is, but it's better to know than to wonder. I'm sorry for your losses. Good luck! :hugs:

Inge, sorry about the :witch: arriving.

dandy, good call on the eyebrows, starting to get them done at the salon was the best thing ever. I never realized how much better they could look until someone else too over lol. 

AFM, I don't have any symptoms at all but maybe it's too early? I'm now 5 dpo.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Huggles

Inge said:


> right.... well af has stopped for now. I had a little blood when I wiped about 4 hours ago but no more has come out. What is happening with my body!? :dohh::cry:

Inge, maybe you should do another hpt. Sometimes when the egg implants in the uterus there is what's called "implantation bleeding". Maybe that's what the blood was and not AF at all (unless the bleeding has started up again).


----------



## Inge

Huggles said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> right.... well af has stopped for now. I had a little blood when I wiped about 4 hours ago but no more has come out. What is happening with my body!? :dohh::cry:
> 
> Inge, maybe you should do another hpt. Sometimes when the egg implants in the uterus there is what's called "implantation bleeding". Maybe that's what the blood was and not AF at all (unless the bleeding has started up again).Click to expand...

Thats the only blood Iv had. I am so annoyed. Spent the whole time we DTD worrying that my periods gonna come and nothing! Havent had anymore blood. Ill see if it starts later but if it doesnt Il do a test in the morning. I had bad cramps low down again today but thought thats just AF cramps. but she isnt here! :hissy:


----------



## Huggles

The day i did my hpt and found out i was pregnant i had bad cramps also low down (i never used to get AF cramps). So maybe it is all due to implantation and not AF. Good luck, hope AF stays away and the test comes back positive :)


----------



## Inge

Huggles said:


> The day i did my hpt and found out i was pregnant i had bad cramps also low down (i never used to get AF cramps). So maybe it is all due to implantation and not AF. Good luck, hope AF stays away and the test comes back positive :)

I did a test yesterday and thats when the bleed started. It was a BFN so I cant be PG(?) 16dpo today :dohh:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Inge, do you still have yesterdays test laying around? Maybe if you go back and have a look at it today you possibly might get a nice surprise. I've had a bfn then happened to glance at it later in the day and low and behold there was a definate, non evap, second line, not within in the time scale but there never the less. If not test again with a IC if you have one.


----------



## Inge

6lilpigs said:


> Inge, do you still have yesterdays test laying around? Maybe if you go back and have a look at it today you possibly might get a nice surprise. I've had a bfn then happened to glance at it later in the day and low and behold there was a definate, non evap, second line, not within in the time scale but there never the less. If not test again with a IC if you have one.

No its in the bin :dohh: I was scanning it last night and there was nothing. just a 1 blurry line:dohh: I would do one now but I pee'd this morning so wont be FMU, would that make a difference?


----------



## 24/7

Now AF is late I would say it would be ok with your next pee. xxx


----------



## Inge

k problem is I dont need to pee yet :blush: WHen I do il let you know the result. Im off shopping with my mum so wont be home til 3... whooo!


----------



## 24/7

Have a nice day. xxxxx


----------



## Inge

a clear BFN. :cry: Im just waiting now for af to come. Where is she!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thats so frustrating Inge, how long are your cycles usually? And what day is this now?


----------



## Inge

6lilpigs said:


> Thats so frustrating Inge, how long are your cycles usually? And what day is this now?

theres usually 28 days. Ov on day 14 which I did this month. DTD around OV time and thought we caught it! I was due AF on the 27th so im 16 dpo now and still getting BFN. :dohh: Im trying not to stress and just wait but AF is not coming!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Has it been late like this before? Hopefully it will just be a late implanter!! I saw a thread somewhere on another site which had statistics for dpo on bfp's, I'll see if I can hunt it down.


----------



## Inge

6lilpigs said:


> Has it been late like this before? Hopefully it will just be a late implanter!! I saw a thread somewhere on another site which had statistics for dpo on bfp's, I'll see if I can hunt it down.

Im never late:wacko: I dont know what else to think. Ive had 4 BFN so far and dont want another. I just want AF to show up so I can focus on next month :cry:


----------



## 6lilpigs

I found this, not the one I was looking for but the info is there, hopefully your still in, if not then flamin hurry up AF.

10 dpo : 35%
11 dpo : 51%
12 dpo : 62%
13 dpo : 68%
14 dpo : 74%
15 dpo : 80%
16 dpo : 88%
17 dpo : 92%

Have you got any symptons either way af or pg?


----------



## Inge

6lilpigs said:


> I found this, not the one I was looking for but the info is there, hopefully your still in, if not then flamin hurry up AF.
> 
> 10 dpo : 35%
> 11 dpo : 51%
> 12 dpo : 62%
> 13 dpo : 68%
> 14 dpo : 74%
> 15 dpo : 80%
> 16 dpo : 88%
> 17 dpo : 92%
> 
> Have you got any symptons either way af or pg?

Well at 10dpo I had a tiny bit of discharge with some blood (bout a pinprick size, could hardly see it!) Been having cramps and pains in the area by my belly button, the last couple of days been having a little more discharge then usual. When I get cramps Im having them way low down in the pelvic area. I just dont feel like af is coming but I get BFN's so cant be pregnant...argh dont know what to think:dohh:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Not being crude, buuut, have you had any discharge which can only be described as 'snot/bogey' like? This is always a great early sign.


----------



## Inge

I dont know... its been kinda thick and gloopy. I dont know how to discribe it! the other day it was just one gloopy ball(ish) of discharge. Its not liquidy but not to solid either. its a bit like EWCM but a little thicker.


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls

Just a quick hello from me :) My cold is back and i am quite crampy today so feeling sorry for myself... Seems odd that i had a cold for 24 hours, then it went and now its back :wacko: Defo not hayfever as i have that nasty cold taste and feeling in my face.

Gonna curl up and relax for the evening and have an early night :sleep: .

Oh and forgot to say Ethan got his diagnosis yesterday - info is in my journal if anyone wants a nosey xxxx

Catch you all later my lovelies :kiss:


----------



## JellyBeann

I had a wierd coldy thing for 24 hours, and was really crampy yesterday!! Strange...I was feeling sorry for myself too! I'm still a bit crampy, but nothing like I was yesterday! Hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## Laelani

Hey ladies!

Sorry I haven't been around. After I thought for sure we were getting our :bfp: this month and didn't I have been upset and just wanted to stay away from the computer a couple days. Lovely AF had to show up 3 days early. Oh well I have accepted the fact now isn't the time and that hopefully we will get the :bfp: we want soon enough. 

Hope all you ladies had a good couple of days.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: 
It will happen:flower:


----------



## Laelani

Yeah someday. Thanks.


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: laelani


----------



## baby.love

Morning all :hugs: Happy Friday to all :dance:

Lae - I'm sorry she got you hunni :hugs:

Ok girls well silly me has started testing and this morning i did a superdrug test! I'm pretty sure i have an evap (pic in journal) But at 9DPO its still VERY early, i guess my addiction is getting the better of me again :lol:

Still bunged up today, but feeling better in myself :D ... Who's got what planned for the weekend? x


----------



## Inge

Not alot again. Work and relaxing! Today I have to go shopping (just for work clothes) and then Il go to my mums for the day til about 10pm when Gary picks me up. So not much really :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

i'm going to visit my friend tomorrow morning - she has a 7 month old baby so i intend to play with her :)

Sunday we've got lunch with the in-laws, it's my MIL's birthday.


----------



## 24/7

Morning Girlies....
Hope you are all well. xxxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Morning everyone.
Hubbie has a 'orrible cold this morning, so this probably means that I'll get it for the weekend. (Nice!!!!)

We were going to be going to see my parents, but as he's meant to be going away in August for a couple of weeks for work (Singapore of all places) we're going to make the most of the time together for a bit. ;)

However depending on how he feels, we have been invited round a friends for meal, chat and Avatar. But we'll wait and see, as they have a new born if he's starting to get better, we'll give them the option to postpone. :D

If I don't get on here again over the weekend, hope everyone has good ones, whatever you're all doing.


----------



## babyanise

gd morning,i have hayfever,my eyes r so itchy and swollen.ordered my shopping online to come tomoz,its so much better for me this way.looks like rain again here.hope your dh is feeling better and you enjoy your time together before he leaves.:thumbup:enjoy your weekend ladies.:hugs:


----------



## Inge

had a little blood earlier and think its stopped for now. Had alot of sickness in the car earlier, was actually retching! :cry::cry:
3 days late for AF


----------



## dandybrush

morning girls :wave: going to my OH grandmas house today with our pup :) for lunch then tomorrow I have a big job cleaning out the spare room before we go on holiday woo so have a great weekend everyone (if i dont make it bak on)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Inge said:


> had a little blood earlier and think its stopped for now. Had alot of sickness in the car earlier, was actually retching! :cry::cry:
> 3 days late for AF

How is this today Inge? What colour was the blood, bright red or pink/brown? Still routing for you, especially if being late isn't normal! Hopefully today will bring answers oneway or another.


----------



## baby.love

Hey beautiful ladies how are we all?

Inge - Hows it going hun?

I hope we are all having a good day? I had my 4th driving lesson this morning which went so so well :smug: 
But then i got home and discovered the :witch: has landed!!! Thats the 1st 28 day cycle since coming off the pill (4-5months ago) So i am actually happy about it, maybe my cycles are back to normal at last. Keeping my tickers to an average though just incase its a one off.

So its a new cycle for us now :)

Gonna see if there is anything good on the box tonight and spend some time chilling with Nathan xxx 

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Inge

Aw girls!:hugs: thanks for the nice words! :hugs:
Well, I got a little more blood yesterday, DTD then put a pad on just in case. Woke up and there was bright red blood :cry: there still is so I guess this is AF. Should I count today as CD1? If so my cylce was 31 days last month.


----------



## dragonhawk

Inge, 
Oh bummer!!!!
But yes, today would be counted as the first day.

THe only reason that I have the counter for my cycle is so that I know roughly where I am, therefore can make sure that I have the necessary in my handbag in case. ;)


----------



## Inge

I know Im annoyed too! Damn witch :dohh: On the plus side the diet is going well. Today I had a shake, a wholemeal sanwhich and two sausages and some raspberries. Will have my second shake in a mo so I dont get to hungry before bed. Have to get some more shakes tomorow. Hows everyone else?


----------



## baby.love

I'm sorry Inge :hugs: The witch got me today too.

Here's to a fresh cycle hun and hopefully some :bfp:'s at the end of it xx


----------



## Inge

am really stressing over us finding a house. Council arent going to help so we have to rent. Its £600 for a basic unfurnished 2 bed flat and we'll need a 3 bed when a baby comes. I make about £650-680 pm and oh about £1000. How will we afford it all?:cry:


----------



## 24/7

We rent too Inge, a two bed flat for £85. :( xx

Edit - Thats meant to say £850. xx


----------



## Shady_R

Good morning ladies. Sorry to hear the witch got you inge, hope you get somewhere with finding a house too. I havent been feeling too good for a few days, been suffering with a sore throat, it did go but come back and my nose is all gunky too, so feeling really crap lol. Hope everyone else is feeling ok. Not doing much today except the usual housework lol.


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls

WOW on some of that rent! I rent a 3 bed semi for £525 a month, crazy how areas can affect it so much.

Shady_R - Sorry you feel crappy hun, i have felt like it for days and hoped it was a 'sign' but the bitch got me yesterday :(

Having a tidy up then chill day today :) Cant be arsed to do loads x


----------



## Huggles

i'm going to the in-laws for lunch as it's MIL's birthday today - totally not in the mood though.


----------



## inkdchick

Hi baby.love where abouts in suffolk are you from


----------



## baby.love

I'm in Ipswich hun :) 

Well my ebay selling went well this week,sold a double bed and a sofa and they are now out of my house giving me some space back.

Think i might tidy up my front garden/drive today as i am bored silly, Then some coronation chicken sarnies for lunch .... :munch:


----------



## babyanise

sounds nice baby.love,if u have any spare,send me 1 down lol.:thumbup:soz witch got you ladies.:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Well day 21 now, and there really is absolutely nothing to report symptom wise, so am slowly accepting that we didn't catch this month, it was hard as we were both on opposite shifts and by OV day OH was just too tired, but this month we should both be off work around OV so we stand a better chance. :) xxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

Oh good luck 24/7 and wish you all the best. You know that no symptoms could be a positive sign tho !?!?! you never know


----------



## dandybrush

morning girls...not much to report...

Im getting very anxious about leaving my puppy with someone i cant even confirm plans with :(


----------



## Clairikins

Morning everyone, just trying out my new ticker now I have made enough posts! Ignore me. Thanks.:kiss:


----------



## baby.love

Morning all

Clairikins - nice ticker :thumbup: 

Urgh i am so bloody tired, went to bed at 1am didnt sleep till 2am and up at 7am! Sooo not good.

Thank god its the holidays :D


----------



## daisy74

Hello ladies,My name is Daisy and I am NTNP @ this time,Nice to meet you all ((hugs))


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Daisy :wave: Welcome to the darkside :muaha:


----------



## MrsWifey

Morning ladies, hope you all had nice weekends. :hugs: to Inge, sorry about your AF and Fx'd for next month. :hugs: also to all the poorlies out there, I've run out of hayfever tablets and it's come back with a vengence this weekend, I've even had to dig out my asthma inhalor and hubby said he's never seen anyone sneeze so many times in one go! It just makes me feel so drained!

Funny/sad moment yesterday: We we're at hubby's parents and I was wearing a tight fitting top and at one point his mum pulled me to one side and asked me if ther ewas something we wanted to tell them like I was pg!! I had to tell her no I'm just bloated today! The funny thing is they thought I went a bit quiet and grumpy cos I was having a 'fat day' but actually I didn't care about that at all, it was just cos I wanted so much to turn round and say ' Yes I am pg'! Oh well!

I've started to use my opk's but it's been a busy weekend and I keep forgetting so used one on fri and one sun. By my calculations I should be ov early this week so we'll see how I get on with the opk's.

I'm a bit out of the loop[ on here at the mo cos my laptop's got a virus so have to use the main computer which goes through the tv screen so can only come on when hubby's not around and wants to watch tv.

Happy Monday to all x


----------



## 24/7

Morning!! :D
AF type pains today, so am feeling abit :( I really want to be pregnant right now, and have been trying to hard this month to eat lots, drink lots, sleep lots, and wanted it right now!! :p But must be patient, and not get down, we will get there in the end!! xxx


----------



## dandybrush

24/7 im the same...i want to be pg now!! right this instant!!!

kinda looking forward to the dr visit on wed, hopefully she can kick my stupid body into gear


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: to both you girls.. TTC is one of the most frustrating things a woman goes through IMO. 

24/7 - Cramps dont always mean the witch hunni - Is it normal for you to get them this many days before AF?

xx


----------



## Shady_R

Morning ladies. Im feeling a bit better today, still got a gunky nose and cough, but my throat is feeling better. I know how you all feel wanting to be pg. I want to be pg too, but i cant at the mo, i gotta wait till this month is done as i have a colposcopy end of the month, although if i was to fall pg this month i wouldnt know till next month anyway as my next period aint due till end of this month or beginning of next month lol. However we are still not protecting, but i may just protect till i have had my test done. Hope everyone has a good day today, i got yet more cleaning and washing to do.


----------



## 24/7

Hmmm.... Sometimes they are early but not always this early and they are in the centre of my tummy not one side like usual but do have the dragging feeling.... I want to test now but I know I must wait!! Argh!! :(


----------



## baby.love

Ok well lets keep the PMA going! You know you are not out unless the bitch shows her face!

Oh and................

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/3832429363_8356e9e61f_o.jpg


xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - that's BRILLIANT!


----------



## Inge

Have been looking at house online. A 3 bed could be up to 650-700 pcm. I make £700 a month and Gary about £1000. A car, an 8 year old, food, bills and rent wouldnt be easy would it? Any thoughts? Ive been trying to work it all out and am worried we couldnt do it. Do you think the amount we earn would be ok to cope?


----------



## 24/7

We pay - 
£850 - Rent
£116 - Council Tax
£26 - Gas
£77 - Electric
£58 - Water
£48 - Sky/Internet
£10 - Home insurance

Then cars/food/petrol etc on top. xxx


----------



## Inge

Ill talk to oh tonight and wednsesday we'll go to estate agencies and have a look. I dont think we'll be entitled to any help with rent so wer on our own:cry:


----------



## 24/7

I had a look on rightmove just using Wiltshire, and you could go down to £525 on a three bed house if you needed to, although not sure where you live exactly but some are really lovely for around £595. xxx


----------



## Inge

Thanks 24/7 :hugs:
Il lwait til OH gets home at 10pm and hopefully have a chat then. Really want to be settled in a 3 bed before a baby comes :thumbup:


----------



## baby.love

Inge dont forget places like Gumtree! Thats how i found my house to rent :) Just be cautious when replying to an add. I actually placed mine and just said what i was looking for and what i could pay. xx


----------



## Inge

Thanks girls x Im just having a worry day. Any of you have that? Where everything is a problem and you have no idea how to solve it? Work was fun though :happydance:


----------



## Shady_R

Inge said:


> Thanks girls x Im just having a worry day. Any of you have that? Where everything is a problem and you have no idea how to solve it? Work was fun though :happydance:

I have lots of days like that hun....There is always something that I worry about, even if it is just the baby, but then Im just a worrier lol.....


----------



## Inge

K. we might only need a 2 bed. Wer on council list and bidding for housing atm. If we dont get a council place soon or we get pg, wer renting a 2 bed and still bidding. OH's DS doesnt stay much (mostly weekends) and a 2 double bed flat would be fine for now. The baby would stay in with us for 6-12months so wouldnt have much effect on sleeping arrangments. I just want it all to be perfect. :cry: I dont want us to be here much longer as we would be so cramped and wouldnt be fair on the in laws. I have said to OH if I get pg I could go to my mums house for a while with the baby cos theres more room there. But I want us to all be together and happy. Its so tough, why isnt life easy?


----------



## 24/7

Keep looking Inge, something will come up that has three bedrooms that you can afford. xxx


----------



## Inge

Yeah it will. Well, my diet is going good and by the look of my scales Ive lost 3lbs since wednsday(!) Yay for ultra slim :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

good work on the weightloss Inge :thumbup: wish i could lose some :dohh:


----------



## Shady_R

It will work itself out. Fingers crossed you find somewhere soon. I want to move from where i am now, but i think im stuck here for a while yet lol. Keep bidding you will get there soon.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! 

Whew I had a lot to catch up on and can't remember everything....

I too am a worrier! I worry about EVERYTHING and I often expect the worst from everything which doesn't help....

good job on the weightloss, Inge! 

baby.love, the POAS police cracked me up! :rofl:

24/7, I'm with ya girlie, I don't feel like this is my month either! Way to be strong on the not testing....I am going to test tomorrow morning as I will be 10 dpo. If it's BFN (and I think it will be) I'm not going to test again until AF is due if she doesn't show up.

Is there a reason you don't want to test early? (Other than the cost and dissapointment, that is!)

dandy, what's going on with your dog sitter? Hope you get it sorted.

AFM, I had a great weekend away with OH! We went to a water park and amusement park and stayed in a hotel Sat. night. It was a nice distraction from the 2WW. I'm 9dpo (I think) and I guess I'm starting to have crampy feelings but no sore boobs and no other traditional symptoms. I guess I'm quite tired and was a bit nauseous this morning but I'm putting that down to my poor diet over the weekend.

Hope everyone is doing well! Anyone else getting ready to test?


----------



## 24/7

Worse AF pains today, so even more sure I am out now :( Did anyone here have implantation pains? xxx


----------



## Huggles

The day i got my bfp i had the worst "period" pains ever! So there's still hope for you 24/7 (i got my bfp 5.5weeks after LMP).


----------



## Huggles

Ugh, don't you just hate it when you innocently post your opinion somewhere and it just gets totally misconstrued and turned into a whole big hoo haa and gets everyone all upset and irritated? Just happened to me on another thread - so frustrating :growlmad:


----------



## babyanise

dont worry about it,it will all blow over soon enough.:hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

Hows everyone today????? I've felt like i've had morning sickness for the past 3 days and i feel rough all day long and very tired... I'm still waiting for my pregnancy tests to come through to see if they've gone negative yet, and if not well maybe i lost a twin or something and theres still a baby in there..? Although that bleed was the heaviest i've had in a long time (even my last mc didnt have clots and so on which was weird..) So god knows...My pre ovulation temps are normal so i'm not reading high temps which u do when you're pregnant right? So maybe i'm clutching at straws, i hate feeling this crap though.

Also my cervix is really high and i'm having alot of watery CM so maybe i'm gonna ovulate soon, i'm only CD8 though! oh well i'll keep my eye out on stuff :D


----------



## Elhaym

Hi all, hope you're all well! Just letting you know I'm still alive. :D

My friend had a baby boy this morning! So excited, can't wait to see him!


----------



## Inge

am feeling down today. OH and I were frisky last night and as im on my period he was so grossed out. He wouldnt actually have sex but he was using his fingers and didnt care. So whats the difference? Surely rubbing the area is worse as your touching it? god:growlmad:
I tried to get on top and he clamped his legs shut and I felt so hurt :cry:
Then he rolled over and ignored me whilst I cried :growlmad: It might be my hormones but im so angry. He's at work now and Im upset and cant do anything about it. Wev been together 2 years on 20th august and have been engaged for 1 year. 
Whenever I bring the subject up he says "If im so bad why are you with me then?" Which annoys me big time. At the end of the month Im moving to my mums so I have more space for my stuff as we just have a bedroom in his parents house. 
Any spare hugs going tonight? :cry:


----------



## Carreg

*sneaks in* :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: *slopes back off again*

You ain't seen me...right?

xxx


----------



## Inge

Carreg said:


> *sneaks in* :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: *slopes back off again*
> 
> You ain't seen me...right?
> 
> xxx

if thats for me - then thanks honey :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Hi guys I hope no-one minds me joining :)

I was TTC but I'm going to take a little break and NTNP. Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## Carreg

Inge said:


> Carreg said:
> 
> 
> *sneaks in* :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: *slopes back off again*
> 
> You ain't seen me...right?
> 
> xxx
> 
> if thats for me - then thanks honey :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, definitely for you :) Must stop browsing this forum really but couldn't ignore the call for hugs!

xxx


----------



## Inge

Carreg said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carreg said:
> 
> 
> *sneaks in* :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: *slopes back off again*
> 
> You ain't seen me...right?
> 
> xxx
> 
> if thats for me - then thanks honey :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, definitely for you :) Must stop browsing this forum really but couldn't ignore the call for hugs!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I think it was the rejection last night that tipped me over the edge. Does anyone agree that clamping your legs shut and trying to push me off and then ignoring me is mean? I dont think im over reacting! Its a period, every women has one so why freak out so much? A little blood never killed anyone!:dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Inge he definitely should have been more sensitive! Ignoring you I think was the most cruel thing he could have done! :hugs:


----------



## Inge

sequeena said:


> Inge he definitely should have been more sensitive! Ignoring you I think was the most cruel thing he could have done! :hugs:

I was actually crying and he just pretended to be a sleep:wacko:
I dont want to tell my mum as she already thinks its not going well, and he's controlling over me. Why is life so difficult?


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey Allie

yeah my dog sitter is very hard to organise, apparently he is moving in some time today, i just hope he gets here early enough to spend some time getting to know raz :)

today is the day im off to the dr..wish me luck


----------



## sequeena

Inge said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Inge he definitely should have been more sensitive! Ignoring you I think was the most cruel thing he could have done! :hugs:
> 
> I was actually crying and he just pretended to be a sleep:wacko:
> I dont want to tell my mum as she already thinks its not going well, and he's controlling over me. Why is life so difficult?Click to expand...

I don't want to be offending anyone especially as I've only just joined this thread but this is just not right hun :( There is no way your OH should have done this to you. Is he often like this?


----------



## 24/7

Aww Inge, men can be funny things sometimes. :hugs::hugs:
Still got AF pains, so feeling abit meh about that, and have been looking at our money situation and am so worried that I won't be able to cut back my hours at work atall. :cry: I'm saving at the moment for everything baby related, but it will never cover any extra unpaid maternity leave, but even if we waited a few years nothing would change. :cry:

<Exits hormonal worry mode> :blush:
xxxxxx


----------



## Inge

sequeena said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Inge he definitely should have been more sensitive! Ignoring you I think was the most cruel thing he could have done! :hugs:
> 
> I was actually crying and he just pretended to be a sleep:wacko:
> I dont want to tell my mum as she already thinks its not going well, and he's controlling over me. Why is life so difficult?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to be offending anyone especially as I've only just joined this thread but this is just not right hun :( There is no way your OH should have done this to you. Is he often like this?Click to expand...

dont worry you're not going to offend me honey!
He's 29 but acts like he's 5 sometimes. He will play xbox for hours and ignore me or play on the laptop when I want a hug. I work 8-3 and he works 1-9 so we hardly see eachother. So when we are together I want a cuddle and a kiss. Thats not too much to ask is it? If I bring it up he says 
"if im that bad, why are you with me?" Urgh I feel sick worrying about it :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Inge said:


> dont worry you're not going to offend me honey!
> He's 29 but acts like he's 5 sometimes. He will play xbox for hours and ignore me or play on the laptop when I want a hug. I work 8-3 and he works 1-9 so we hardly see eachother. So when we are together I want a cuddle and a kiss. Thats not too much to ask is it? If I bring it up he says
> "if im that bad, why are you with me?" Urgh I feel sick worrying about it :dohh:

What a silly little boy he is :nope:
I remember when me and OH used to work opposite shifts, we relished the time we had together especially as we had the dogs and I helped look after my mum.

He really needs to grow up! You don't deserve to be treated like this!


----------



## Inge

sequeena said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> dont worry you're not going to offend me honey!
> He's 29 but acts like he's 5 sometimes. He will play xbox for hours and ignore me or play on the laptop when I want a hug. I work 8-3 and he works 1-9 so we hardly see eachother. So when we are together I want a cuddle and a kiss. Thats not too much to ask is it? If I bring it up he says
> "if im that bad, why are you with me?" Urgh I feel sick worrying about it :dohh:
> 
> What a silly little boy he is :nope:
> I remember when me and OH used to work opposite shifts, we relished the time we had together especially as we had the dogs and I helped look after my mum.
> 
> He really needs to grow up! You don't deserve to be treated like this!Click to expand...

 we are looknig at renting a house at the moment. He needs a new car and he said he had to get a loan for it. Its £950 for the car and he said if he gets a loan then he wont be able to rent as he'll be paying the loan off. So this morning I gave him £300 so he can pay straight out for the car tomorow:dohh: He didnt want to take my money but I told my mum and she thinks its what he wanted. He's my first partner so I dont really know how its supposed to be. i sound so niave dont I :dohh:


----------



## sequeena

Inge said:


> we are looknig at renting a house at the moment. He needs a new car and he said he had to get a loan for it. Its £950 for the car and he said if he gets a loan then he wont be able to rent as he'll be paying the loan off. So this morning I gave him £300 so he can pay straight out for the car tomorow:dohh: He didnt want to take my money but I told my mum and she thinks its what he wanted. He's my first partner so I dont really know how its supposed to be. i sound so niave dont I :dohh:

Your mum is right I think. He probably realises moving in together is an important step for you and by saying that he couldn't afford to he must have known you would give him the money.

Don't beat yourself up about it. I would have a long hard think about where you think this relationship would go :hugs:


----------



## Inge

sequeena said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> we are looknig at renting a house at the moment. He needs a new car and he said he had to get a loan for it. Its £950 for the car and he said if he gets a loan then he wont be able to rent as he'll be paying the loan off. So this morning I gave him £300 so he can pay straight out for the car tomorow:dohh: He didnt want to take my money but I told my mum and she thinks its what he wanted. He's my first partner so I dont really know how its supposed to be. i sound so niave dont I :dohh:
> 
> Your mum is right I think. He probably realises moving in together is an important step for you and by saying that he couldn't afford to he must have known you would give him the money.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up about it. I would have a long hard think about where you think this relationship would go :hugs:Click to expand...

I have thought but we got engaged, are trying for a baby and want a life together. Im scared that when a baby comes he'll up and leave. When I had my lunch break today he came to see me and he was so nice to me. 
I dont know what to do. If I bring this up later he will say "why are you with me if im so horrible to you then?"


----------



## sequeena

Inge said:


> I have thought but we got engaged, are trying for a baby and want a life together. Im scared that when a baby comes he'll up and leave. When I had my lunch break today he came to see me and he was so nice to me.
> I dont know what to do. If I bring this up later he will say "why are you with me if im so horrible to you then?"

What you both need is a good long talk but you won't get anywhere if he keeps giving you that excuse!

It's hard but you'll know what to do for the best :hugs:


----------



## Inge

sequeena said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> I have thought but we got engaged, are trying for a baby and want a life together. Im scared that when a baby comes he'll up and leave. When I had my lunch break today he came to see me and he was so nice to me.
> I dont know what to do. If I bring this up later he will say "why are you with me if im so horrible to you then?"
> 
> What you both need is a good long talk but you won't get anywhere if he keeps giving you that excuse!
> 
> It's hard but you'll know what to do for the best :hugs:Click to expand...

He always uses that excuse when we talk about it! Its so frustrating then when I get annoyed he laughs at me:dohh: I dont like how one minute he pushes me away then the next he's pulling me back


----------



## sequeena

Inge said:


> He always uses that excuse when we talk about it! Its so frustrating then when I get annoyed he laughs at me:dohh: I dont like how one minute he pushes me away then the next he's pulling me back

Being honest there's no way I would put up with that!!! :nope:
If he wants to be the big man and have a family he should grow up!

:hugs:


----------



## Inge

sequeena said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> He always uses that excuse when we talk about it! Its so frustrating then when I get annoyed he laughs at me:dohh: I dont like how one minute he pushes me away then the next he's pulling me back
> 
> Being honest there's no way I would put up with that!!! :nope:
> If he wants to be the big man and have a family he should grow up!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I could go back to my mums for a while but I know il miss him. I feel ill thinking about leaving. He lives with his parents and has an 8yr old DS but isnt really making any effort to move out. He's lived back at his parents for a few years now. Deep down I dont think he will ever be a grown up:nope:


----------



## sequeena

Inge said:


> I could go back to my mums for a while but I know il miss him. I feel ill thinking about leaving. He lives with his parents and has an 8yr old DS but isnt really making any effort to move out. He's lived back at his parents for a few years now. Deep down I dont think he will ever be a grown up:nope:

Think you've got a mummy's boy on your hands. Good luck with whatever you decide hun :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

Inge I agree with everyone else sorry :hugs:

I think maybe you really need to sit down tell him you want a serious conversation and talk about all your concerns/feelings and say if he wont talk to you like an adult then you are going to move back to your parents house to think about what you really want.

I know its hard but you really need to decide what is right for you. You should not be bring a baby into a family when you are not certain you will be with him forever (as in if things go to crap and you later meet another man you will still have to deal with this current one for your kids sake)...or even want to. Im sure you know what you really want and you have to make that decision and live with it.

an eg. I was going out with a guy for 2 years, he was 9 years older than me :dohh: but the best guy, I could talk to him and he would listen, and he was my best friend. however I never saw a future with him, much as i loved him. He had no goals, had a crappy job. Then while still going out with my bf I met a new guy at uni and became his friend, even talked to my bf about him, I actually said to mum that i could see me with this new guy for the rest of my life. So i finally made the decision to break it off with my bf and about a week later i was dating the new guy :) (I still miss him and wonder what he is up to, i lost contact with him in respect of my DH) and 1 year 6 months later i was engaged then 6 months later i was married :) :thumbup: now if i have any worries or whatever I come on here or talk to my parents. My DH is not as great a talker as my ex was as in if we have discussed it once and i want to discuss it again (im a major worrier) he wont discuss it again, he thinks im silly when i already know the answers :dohh: sometimes i just like to get things off my chest...he hasnt quite figured that one out yet


----------



## Inge

dandybrush said:


> Inge I agree with everyone else sorry :hugs:
> 
> I think maybe you really need to sit down tell him you want a serious conversation and talk about all your concerns/feelings and say if he wont talk to you like an adult then you are going to move back to your parents house to think about what you really want.
> 
> I know its hard but you really need to decide what is right for you. You should not be bring a baby into a family when you are not certain you will be with him forever (as in if things go to crap and you later meet another man you will still have to deal with this current one for your kids sake)...or even want to. Im sure you know what you really want and you have to make that decision and live with it.
> 
> an eg. I was going out with a guy for 2 years, he was 9 years older than me :dohh: but the best guy, I could talk to him and he would listen, and he was my best friend. however I never saw a future with him, much as i loved him. He had no goals, had a crappy job. Then while still going out with my bf I met a new guy at uni and became his friend, even talked to my bf about him, I actually said to mum that i could see me with this new guy for the rest of my life. So i finally made the decision to break it off with my bf and about a week later i was dating the new guy :) (I still miss him and wonder what he is up to, i lost contact with him in respect of my DH) and 1 year 6 months later i was engaged then 6 months later i was married :) :thumbup: now if i have any worries or whatever I come on here or talk to my parents. My DH is not as great a talker as my ex was as in if we have discussed it once and i want to discuss it again (im a major worrier) he wont discuss it again, he thinks im silly when i already know the answers :dohh: sometimes i just like to get things off my chest...he hasnt quite figured that one out yet

I know its not right to bring a baby into something like this but it's usually lovely. He says he wants his life with me and a family so I believe it all. Am I really niave?


----------



## dandybrush

It doesnt matter what you believe he wants, what do you want???? do you want to be spoilt? do you want him to be something he isnt? (do you want someone else completely?)


----------



## dandybrush

do not have a baby to make him change...he wont

no one is perfect, and they will all annoy us at some point, but make sure he makes you happy and you are not having any second thoughts on where you are going (normally second thoughts are not good :hugs:)


----------



## Inge

he came home and put a film on straight away:nope:
Il try to talk to him now. He has been looking at rental properties for us today, which suprised me. Maybe he does want us to work? I will go to mums for a bit though. Im off now for "the talk" wish me look and il report back in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

good luck Inge I hope its meant to be for you 

You'll do great :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## 24/7

Hope it went ok Inge xxxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh my word Inge. 

Sorry, I haven't really been around for a couple of days it's been hectic at work.

To be honest, I can see both sides.... I can perfectly understand what many of the ladies on here are saying, however I can also understand that it's difficult for you as (I believe) you love him and can probably 98% of the time see the rest of your life with him. However there's always that 2% hanging there.... It's just a case of whether or not you can live happily with that 2% being there. I had to consider this a while ago, as DH and I had 'the' conversation and he stated that he wasn't interested in family at all. Of course, I came on here and spent many hours in tears, tearing myself up about it. 

However this has now changed, I've learnt that there were many external factors that were also playing their part in his statement, so I just kept quiet about going about making a LO, hence the NTNP status. It was his decision to say to me about coming off my pill.

So he's knows that at any point, we could end up having a family, but his mind has now come round to the idea that it wouldn't be such a bad thing, afterall, he'd have 9 months to get used to the idea. 

Sorry, I'm waffling, but it would appear that now I've started, my fingers won't stop typing!!!! ;)


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: Inge - hope you and OH had a good chat last night.


----------



## Inge

yeah we did. thanks girls! We talked and he's going to make the effort. Im going to my mums for a bit but we'r still ok. He's also said we can start planning things now. He's sorry he's messed around with my feelings and I know he means it. Also AF is gone! And he's having a nice day off and going to the cinema to see the a team later. Thanks for all your lovely words and hugs :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Huggles

Glad you had a good chat and sorted things out :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Hi Ladies, 

I've been lurking for the last few days but would like to join you if that's ok...

Little bit about me...

I'm 30, my OH is 32 and we've been together for 8 years. I've wanted a baby for as long as I can remember and have been driving my OH mad for the last 5 years.... I've been off the pill (dianette) for the last 2 and half years, during which time we have used condoms (not much though) and the withdrawal method. Anyway on saturday my OH finally said that we could stop using any form of BC and see what happens :happydance: I'm so excited and scared all at the same time!! 

Anyway my period started on Sunday and finished yesterday so I guess that means I'm CD4 (is that right - I'm new to this!!)

Sorry about babbling - but I'm a bit excited!!

xx


----------



## Huggles

LoL welcome pink 80 :hugs:

You do sound excited - it's really nice! Here's to hoping your produce a little sticky bean nice and soon :dust:


----------



## sequeena

I'm so happy for you Inge! :happydance: I hope things work out between you both. Sounds like space would be a good idea for both of you! :hugs:

Welcome pink80, good luck NTNP! :)


----------



## babyanise

welcome pink,:happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

I feel a bit of a floater at the mo cause they have moved my journal to TTC as apparently I was NTNP but some people say I am not cause he pulls out. I dont know where I belong its awful.

xxx


----------



## Inge

argh!!! Went to the cinema and the queue was out the main doors :dohh: So no A-team for us :cry: Wer going sunday instead with my brother and having a meal after. Wer going to try to do something later together just the two of us. God stupid cinema! Every one was waiting to see toy story:dohh: so by the time we got anywhere near the front of the queue the viewing was closed for that time and we couldnt make the next one which was 4 hours later.
Hows everyone else?


----------



## sequeena

Hugs for you 4magpies :hugs: Are you actively trying to conceive or just seeing what happens?

Aw Inge! My niece is going to see The A Team today. I'm off to take my best friend for a belated birthday meal this evening :flower:


----------



## Inge

sequeena said:


> Hugs for you 4magpies :hugs: Are you actively trying to conceive or just seeing what happens?
> 
> Aw Inge! My niece is going to see The A Team today. I'm off to take my best friend for a belated birthday meal this evening :flower:

I so wanted to see it! But if we wait til sunday we can have a meal while we wait for the film to start. We'll get to Bath about 4pm and Gary will meet us 430pm and film starts at 6pm so plently of time:thumbup:
Am so happy AF is gone.... gary might be tired in the morning :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Inge said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hugs for you 4magpies :hugs: Are you actively trying to conceive or just seeing what happens?
> 
> Aw Inge! My niece is going to see The A Team today. I'm off to take my best friend for a belated birthday meal this evening :flower:
> 
> I so wanted to see it! But if we wait til sunday we can have a meal while we wait for the film to start. We'll get to Bath about 4pm and Gary will meet us 430pm and film starts at 6pm so plently of time:thumbup:
> Am so happy AF is gone.... gary might be tired in the morning :haha:Click to expand...

Now that's a much better plan, make a day of it :D
Hehe looks like Gary has a BUSY night coming up! :haha:


----------



## Huggles

LoL Inge - enjoy!

4 magpies i reckon if he pulls out then you're not TTC'ing yet. I wouldn't even class it as NTNP yet either tbh. Not nice of them to move you like that. But you're still welcome here :hugs:

i'm not technically NTNP yet either - we still use condoms and on the odd occasion we don't use anything (like just before AF when it's safe) then he also pulls out just to be sure. I think after September's AF we will do a little more pulling out and a little less condoms (just over the most fertile period) and then by January we will actively start TTC. But i like this group cos everyone chats so nicely! :D


----------



## dandybrush

yay Inge :happydance: its always better when you can get stuff off your chest :thumbup: great work, so glad its all working out for you


----------



## 4magpies

We arent starting TTC until december and then it will be properly not really NTNP as I already know I have fertility problems.

I have asked them to move me twice! Meanies.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Powercut here tonight, missed BnB!! :p xx


----------



## Inge

Just got back with the new car. A dark green Astra. Its lovely. The drive to get it was so long though! Am about to snuggle with OH and watch wrestling.
Just had a relaxing bath so he wont know whats hit him!:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

you go girl ;)


----------



## Allie84

Welcome pink80! I was where you are in April and it truly is exciting. :)

Glad things are looking up, Inge! That sucks about the cinema...but your Sunday plan sounds even better!

4magpies you are always more than welcome in NTNP! I love this place. :)


----------



## MrsWifey

Inge, you sound much happier in you messages now, I'm glad you got it all sorted and you have a lovely weekend planned out. We went to see the A-Team last night and it was completely packed, we had to sit right in the front row which I hate, but the film was awesome, loved it! 
Today's my last day off before we move (working 7 days straight through!) so have amillion things to do, oh well, will get started in a minute!

I started using OPK's this month but I don't get it! I used on on fri and got a line but not as dark as the conrol line, sat didn't get a chance, sun forgot, mon/tue/wed used them and there was only the control line. Have I missed ov?


----------



## 4magpies

I always get a feint line.

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

On mon and tue there was a really really faint 'squint your eyes and shine a light on it' line but on wed eve and this morning absolutely nothing at all. I'm not sure exactly when I ov but if the average is 14 days before AF then that would make it monday just gone. Hmm, I'm thinking that I ov'd over the weekend and missed it! We :sex: on weds, fri and sun so hopefully we caught it but I suppose I'll find out in a couple of weeks! :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

MrsWifey said:


> On mon and tue there was a really really faint 'squint your eyes and shine a light on it' line but on wed eve and this morning absolutely nothing at all. I'm not sure exactly when I ov but if the average is 14 days before AF then that would make it monday just gone. Hmm, I'm thinking that I ov'd over the weekend and missed it! We :sex: on weds, fri and sun so hopefully we caught it but I suppose I'll find out in a couple of weeks! :shrug:

What time of day do you do your OPK's?

I use a persona monitor so it does all the reading for me and I do mine with FMU.

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

I'm just using internet cheapies and it says to use them between 4pm and 8pm so I'm doing it at around 6-6.30 when I get home from work. The only bit I've ignored is it says to allow your urine to get to room temp but i've been testing straigt away.


----------



## 4magpies

MrsWifey said:


> I'm just using internet cheapies and it says to use them between 4pm and 8pm so I'm doing it at around 6-6.30 when I get home from work. The only bit I've ignored is it says to allow your urine to get to room temp but i've been testing straigt away.

I tried them once and never got a proper result so I gave up...

I got my persona and I am on cycle 2 now... I love it its so easy you just POAS pop it in your monitor and it tells you exactly when you ov and your fertile days.

I was only £40 and well worth it... 

Its like a clearblue fertility monitor but cheaper!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

if you dtd on wed, fri and sunday then you would have caught it (if it wanted to be caught) so no need to worry about missing it :)


----------



## Inge

Last night I had my first ever "baby dream"
I dreamt that id just finished my period but didnt feel "right" so I took about a hundred tests and they were all positive:wacko: It felt like such a real dream:nope:
Il make myself feel better by babying my hamster! Just bought he a new chewing ball and some pink bedding:thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

Inge said:


> Last night I had my first ever "baby dream"
> I dreamt that id just finished my period but didnt feel "right" so I took about a hundred tests and they were all positive:wacko: It felt like such a real dream:nope:
> Il make myself feel better by babying my hamster! Just bought he a new chewing ball and some pink bedding:thumbup:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: one day it won't be just a dream :hugs: :hugs: :hugs


----------



## Inge

thanks huggles :hugs: My hamster just found her new pink bedding! she is now carrying it around her cage in her mouth! Her cheeks are full of pink fluff! I was a bit scared she'll eat it but she's fine with fluff bedding, she loves it!


----------



## Huggles

LoL - i must admit i've never heard of pink bedding for a hamster before! Glad she's enjoying it though, she must look cute with pink fluffy cheeks!


----------



## Inge

I had never seen it either! I went to the pet shop today and saw white,blue and pink fluff bedding. It was 99p for a bag of it so grabbed some. Im going to buy her a new big cage so theres more room for her to play in. Its a good idea to have a small pet when NTNP as you have something to focus your maternal instincts. I like to sniggle up to her and have her snuggle onto my chest when Im in bed :blush:


----------



## Huggles

:) - i had a hamster a few years ago but it bit me and so i was too scared to pick it up so it just stayed lonely in it's cage until it developed a tumour and died :blush:

But we got two kittens last year and the one is totally my baby. He is now about a year and a half old. We got them both from animal welfare but Grissom (my total baby) was abandoned very very young and we got him at 6 weeks and he had been there a while before that. He is a very strange cat - a bit crazy. But he loves me and i love him. Every day when i get home as soon as i've stopped the car he jumps out the window and comes to greet me. And he likes to climb right up onto my chest when i'm sitting or lying down and snuggle up to me. 

So yes, definitely good to have something to focus those maternal instincts on!


----------



## 4magpies

We got a puppy at the start of the year and that helped a bit...

He is my baby but a biiiiiiiiiiiig baby... he is 3.5st already and only 8 months old!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Wow - what kind of dog is it?


----------



## 4magpies

Huggles said:


> Wow - what kind of dog is it?

He is a white boxer... called bronson.

He will end up around 8 stone I think.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Wow - 8 stone is quite big! I've never seen a white boxer, only the normal brown ones. They are super excitable energetic dogs though!


----------



## Inge

I love english bull terriers. I would love one one day. I love the cute little faces


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh I love EBT's but they can be quite agressive and not that I'd leave any dog with a child but you know what I mean.

He is excitable and bouncy when hes out and about but when hes at home he is very chilled unless we purposely get him going... :haha:

My little sweetheart always happy to see me and full of kisses! :haha:

xxx


----------



## babyanise

just fell over in the garden lol,what a duffus.:haha::blush:


----------



## 4magpies

I fell over in the workshop at work this morning infront of all the mechanics cause the floor was wet and banged my knee... well sore now! Lol.

xxx


----------



## Inge

babyanise said:


> just fell over in the garden lol,what a duffus.:haha::blush:

Aww hun! :hugs: at least no one saw! Ive slipped up on my bum in the snow many a time in full view of people. Ive also slipped up on a wet floof in the shopping centre :dohh: Im such a clutz:dohh:


----------



## babyanise

glad im not alone lol


----------



## Inge

argh! just payed £168 for a bt line to be activated at my mums new built house! only me and my brother use the internet so I am paying. Hate paying out big amounts of money! Just gave OH £300 for the car but I do get half of whatever the Rover sells for though. Il have about £250 left in the bank when the payment goes through. Il probably on spend £50 this month. Have to go halfs on OH's DS present (£20) so Il have 30 left to play with. I have to get food and my own bath stuff for my mums house so wont be too bad. I have to get a wardrobe next month. Ive seen a canvass one with a canvass dresser for £65 in argos I think. I get payed 30th this month so shouldnt be too bad. Il try to use the Rover money for present and my shopping though. If it makes that much!


----------



## babyanise

dont get me started on bt,i hate them with a passion,as soon as nov comes im leaving them,finding someone cheaper.:growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

You could of got your phone line for £30 if I had knew about it earlier they have an offer on but only do it for that if you ask them right!

xxx


----------



## Inge

babyanise said:


> dont get me started on bt,i hate them with a passion,as soon as nov comes im leaving them,finding someone cheaper.:growlmad:

are they bad? Ive not completed the order yet! advice?!


----------



## sequeena

Awww I love dogs :D

I've got a 13 year old collie/terrier called Candy, a 21 month old black german shepherd called Sky and Luna who's just turned 1 year. She's an english mastiff/dogue de bordeaux and weighs 101lbs/7st3lbs :wacko:


----------



## babyanise

in my opinion they are bad.i have my phone and broadband with them and you get 2 sperate bills,and i dont use my phone and my bills just for phone are £60-80 every 3 months and i dont even use it,its charges they add on and i dont even have friends and family or anything ,bb should be 30 per month but its not its more and they restrict my speed everyday from 5-12 midnight as i watch 4od,ect online and so they slow me down but should be unlimited but its not.:growlmad:


----------



## Inge

babyanise said:


> in my opinion they are bad.i have my phone and broadband with them and you get 2 sperate bills,and i dont use my phone and my bills just for phone are £60-80 every 3 months and i dont even use it,its charges they add on and i dont even have friends and family or anything ,bb should be 30 per month but its not its more and they restrict my speed everyday from 5-12 midnight as i watch 4od,ect online and so they slow me down but should be unlimited but its not.:growlmad:

well they have a deal on where you pay a years contract of £168.87 now then you renew next year if you want. Im thinking of going for that. I usually just use the internet to look online. dont download or watch tv online so would it be ok for me?


----------



## babyanise

yes as your not downloading or anything,i think it would be ok in that case.:thumbup:


----------



## Inge

babyanise said:


> yes as your not downloading or anything,i think it would be ok in that case.:thumbup:

Im just not sure if I should pay the £168.87 now and then £4.99 hub charge or pay £113.88 and then £54.99 next month. I might be better doing the second choice. But id rather pay the most of it now. Mmm... decisions! Also when online with bt is it slow to load or is it quite quick?


----------



## babyanise

for me its quick.


----------



## Inge

babyanise said:


> for me its quick.

k. Im gonna order the £113 now and pay £54.99 next month. Will be good to know its paid for a whole year. Thanks for your help anise!:hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Ladies you gotta help me...I need your sanity! Please!
Ok...I am 4, 5 or 6DPO (chart is unsure), OH gave in to my pleading and we DTD on either Ov day or 1DPO or 2 DPO(again chart unclear, I told him it was 1 or 2DPO) BUT he pulled out (this is our compromise it seems) BUT (TMI alert, don't read if you don't want details!!) I was on top and he still got it all over me _down there_ (I think he thinks he mainly got it on himself but I'm not saying anything if he wants to think that!).
I KNOW it is 99.999999999999999999999% likely I am in NO WAY pg and even if I was it is waaaaaay too early but I am having uncontrollable POAS urges...I have some ICs at home and I am pretty sure I am going to start using them today....what the hell is wrong with me? I'm so NOT pg, if I was it is too early to tell and after everything with OH recently (still unresolved...) he will MURDER me if I am...
So girls, I beg you, PLEASE give me some sanity and stop me from POAS...tell me how stupid I'm being! This urge is OVERWHELMING me!!!

Laura
xxx


----------



## babyanise

hi laura,it is way to early to poas as it will say bfn so why put yourself through it,have you any opk's you can pee on just to get it out of your system lol.be brave girl,you can do it.if you poas it will self distruct in 10 sec's lol and think of all the mess u will have to clean up.:haha:


----------



## sequeena

Hi Laura :) You know if you will test it will be a BFN but if you really really REALLY need to test then do it. Don't expect anything than a BFN and hpefully the urge will be out of your system :)


----------



## Inge

Laura, dont do it! 
If you test now it will be a BFN and if your like me, you'll get majorly depressed over it. Its best to wait for a few more days or even until AF is late. I know its hard as I would be POAS every 5 mins if I could! Find something else to occupy your mind with. :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Well AF is due tomorrow now, and I genuinely feel we are out for this month, so feel abit down but we have decided to test on saturday if no AF by then. Am so glad OH has said no repeated POAS as I would feel so much worse by then, he knows me so well!! :p xxxxx


----------



## Carreg

right ladies, I peed on an OPK instead and it didn't help :( Going to try and distract myself with makng a yummy chilli for when OH gets home but I am practically bouncing on the spot with how much I want to grab one of my ICs and go pee!!!

Thanks for the moral support!

xx


----------



## babyanise

cooking sounds like a gd idea,hope it helps.
24/7.hope she stays away for you.


----------



## 24/7

I really hope she does, but have had all my usual AF symptoms, and although I have been peeing loads nothing else is different, so we shall see what tomorrow brings.... :) 

What do all you ladies pay per month in water? We are in a dispute atm over our £58 per month bills!! xxx


----------



## Inge

24/7 said:


> I really hope she does, but have had all my usual AF symptoms, and although I have been peeing loads nothing else is different, so we shall see what tomorrow brings.... :)
> 
> What do all you ladies pay per month in water? We are in a dispute atm over our £58 per month bills!! xxx

£58 a month sound a lot. I dont own or rent a homes but it probably depends on where you live(?) Can you get a pay and go meter? So you only pay for what you use? I know my mum had big bills cos they were making estimated bills.


----------



## Huggles

24/7 good luck and lets hope AF stays away.

Carreg - try and resist the urge to POAS - you'll just waste money and upset yourself with a BFP (which it will be cos it's waaaay too early). Not sure what to suggest to stop you though. Maybe take a calendar, count 14 days and make a big X and then make that your POAS day and start counting down. :hugs:


----------



## babyanise

58 per month is rather alot,why so much?


----------



## sequeena

I don't get any water bills! :shrug: I haven't since we moved here in September 09!


----------



## pink80

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the warm welcome :) 

Carreg (can I call you Laura?!?) well done for the restraint!! Where in Hertfordshire are you..???

24/7 - we pay £21 direct debit each month - are you on a meter...??

I thought I would test OH today on how serious he is on this whole 'lets just see what happens plan', so I went and bought some Folic Acid (figured I should be taking it!!). When I was unloading the shopping I made sure the rattle the pots, so that he noticed !! All he said was 'is that the vitamins you need for having a baby?'...... No stress or anything - I'm soooo surprised!!! 

xx


----------



## 24/7

We are on a metre, that apparently has debt on from before we lived here that we are being charged for, so we are now going to try and sort that out, but the water company have no idea where our metre is, so got to sort that out too?!?

Feel like I am getting poorly tonight, feel very off with a sore throat, sinuses feel funny etc.... :( xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I pay about £15 a month for water!!

That is rediculous 24/7!!

I have got my TTC date moved to novemberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so excited!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

yay 4magpies, that's great news!!! :dust:


----------



## pink80

24 - they can't charge you for a bill that's not yours!!! Do you have anything that proves which date you moved in (mortgage/rent book) - if so send them a copy and them to enter onto their records....

Have you asked any of your neighbours if they know where the meter is - when we lived in our last place - out meter was under a man hole cover in the pavement round the corner!!

4Magpies - that's great news :)


----------



## 4magpies

3 more cycles!

words cant describe how happy i am... hope i get a bfp for xmas.

xxx


----------



## pink80

That would be such a great xmas pressie :)

I've got everything crossed that I'll be BFP by christmas (assuming OH doesn't change his mind!) - I doubt it though - I was diagnosed with PCOS with 7 years ago and my cycles are all over the place.

This still didn't make my OH agree to start trying - as he put it tonight - he's got super sperm and he could make me pregnant tomorrow if he wanted :nope: #-o

xx


----------



## Carreg

congrats 4magpies :happydance:
Pink80 - yes, you can call me Laura, I have no problem with anyone using my name  I live and work in Hemel Hempstead. Are you in Herts too?
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Men are idiots... my OH said a similar thing the same day I had my lap and found I had a blocked tube... muppets!

xxx


----------



## pink80

I live in Hertford :)


----------



## Inge

thats great news 4magpies!:hugs: only 3 more cycles! It will be november before you know it:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I just cant wait for AF to come now for the next 3 times!! First time I have ever said that!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

pink80 - oh, that's cool! My boss used to live in Hertford and commute to our office everyday until mid way through last year. Awesome to meet a local 
xxx


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! 

24/7 and Carreg, good job showing POAS restraint!

I POAS tonight and got a BFN. If I was pregnant I really think I'd be getting a BFP by this point. :( I didn't think I'd be dissapointed since I'm trying to be casual abouat TTC but I was quite dissapointed. Bummer. I just hope AF shows her face soon so I can get started for next month...she was late last month which put my cycle at a looong 37 days!


----------



## Huggles

pink80 said:


> That would be such a great xmas pressie :)
> 
> I've got everything crossed that I'll be BFP by christmas (assuming OH doesn't change his mind!) - I doubt it though - I was diagnosed with PCOS with 7 years ago and my cycles are all over the place.
> 
> This still didn't make my OH agree to start trying - as he put it tonight - he's got super sperm and he could make me pregnant tomorrow if he wanted :nope: #-o
> 
> xx

pink80 my SIL also has PCOS. She struggled to fall pregnant until she was diagnosed correctly (they didn't know for years that she had PCOS) but once diagnosed the doctor put her on some meds (sorry, i don't know what) and then she fell pregnant quite easily and now has a 14 month old son - so don't give up hope! :kiss:


----------



## Huggles

4magpies said:


> I just cant wait for AF to come now for the next 3 times!! First time I have ever said that!
> 
> xxx

I know exactly what you mean! I also used to wish AF wouldn't come (it's such a bother) but now I want it to come cos that means we're one month closer to trying again (for us we'll start using slightly less protection after Sept, and then totally NTNP/TTC from January) - i'm focusing on the Sept for now cos it's closer :D


----------



## baby.love

Cor blimey ladies, i go MIA for a few days and you create sooo many pages that i cant keep up :lol:

How the devil are we all? ... The :witch: has been proper evil to me this month and is STILL here :( .. Hopefully thats my last one for 9 months :thumbup:

Good luck to all those testing, i hope there are plenty of :bfp:'s coming soon xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Huggles said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I just cant wait for AF to come now for the next 3 times!! First time I have ever said that!
> 
> xxx
> 
> I know exactly what you mean! I also used to wish AF wouldn't come (it's such a bother) but now I want it to come cos that means we're one month closer to trying again (for us we'll start using slightly less protection after Sept, and then totally NTNP/TTC from January) - i'm focusing on the Sept for now cos it's closer :DClick to expand...

Oooh well if I dont catch first time we can be TTC buddies...

My persona went green today so thats one fertile window down... 3 to go!!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Good heavens, I have a busy week at work and we go from 88 pages to 96!!! I can't keep up!

Well after a fantastic week with Eddie surprising me wonderfully earlier, I find out today what is happening with regards to jobs. Yes, I work for the Civil Service, so there are a huge number of jobs on the line. Keep your fingers crossed, please. :(


----------



## Laelani

This place sure fills up the pages quickly. I went away for 4 days and I came home to like 15 new pages!!!! :haha:


----------



## Clairikins

Hi guys

Can I ask a question? If you don't have any EWCM does that mean you aren't ovulating? Or can you have one without the other? :shrug:

Thanks


----------



## 4magpies

I get EWCM but after ovulation... everyone is different honey.

xxx


----------



## babyanise

morning ladies,how are we all today?didnt sleep at all last night,bad pains in my tum,this is the 4th time in 2 months i have had them,they are so very painful,worse than labour pains,cold sweats,being sick.no idea what it is.if it keeps up ill go docs about it.


----------



## Huggles

baby anise i think you should get it checked out - doesn't sound right. Might be your appendix? My mom said when she had hers removed years ago the pain wasnt' on teh right side it was in the middle of her tummy and she felt terrible nauseous all the time. Might not be that, but think you should get it checked out anyway.

Regarding ewm - not sure if you can have one without the other - that's the only indicator i use to know when i ovulate, and judging by what's been happening this month so far i think maybe i didn't ovulate at all this month :( Not sure why. not too worried though, will see what happens next month.


----------



## Carreg

evening girls - how are we all doing today?
Am off to the Great British Beer Festival in London tonight with OH and a friend who I haven't seen since April so that will be fun. Maybe once OH is a bit tipsy I can talk him round about NTNP :lol: :lol:

Hope everyone has had a good Friday. What are you all doing this weekend?

xxx


----------



## babyanise

hope you have a gr8t time carreg:happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Have a great time Carreg. I'm going to visit my mom tomorrow morning (shame she had to have her dog put to sleep today so she's very upset) and then sunday i think i'm just chilling. Monday is National Women's Day here (public holiday) so no work! :happydance: So might have friends round for lunch.


----------



## Allie84

Clairikins said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can I ask a question? If you don't have any EWCM does that mean you aren't ovulating? Or can you have one without the other? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks

Hi Clair,

I'm still figuring this all out myself but I think if you ovulate your body will produce some EWCM which I deduce means if you don't have any you haven't ovulated. However, I've read that it can be quite hard to spot for some people, and you might not see if when wiping or on your undies. You can always check by sticking your finger inside you which might make it easier. Or look for it after you've gone #2. If you find you aren't getting alot I've read that taking robitussin and drinking grapefruit juice can help. In addition, there's a gel called preseed that has the same properties as EWCM which seems to be quite successful. Good luck :dust:


----------



## MrsWifey

Good morning! I was in the middle of typing on here on thu and we had a powercut - v. annoying! So thank you to those who helped answer my question about opks and sorry I couldn't reply!! 

Laura, how're you holding up with the POAS thing? Let me know if you want a 'buddy'. i usually manage to hold out until the day AF is due but we've put a bit extra effort in this month I don't think I'll be able to wait that long and I've got some IC's so can waste afew if needed.

I've got no more days off work until we move now, the flats in a complete state from where we moved most of the furniture out, but so excited about moving nearer my family and starting my new job :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

what are IC's?


----------



## babyanise

ic's=internet cheapies


----------



## Huggles

Huggles said:


> Regarding ewm - not sure if you can have one without the other - that's the only indicator i use to know when i ovulate, and judging by what's been happening this month so far i think maybe i didn't ovulate at all this month :( Not sure why. not too worried though, will see what happens next month.

Scrap that - just had major EWM and was super horny this morning :blush: - think i just ovulated later than i expected. Now i just need to check how many dpo AF came last month and then count on which day she should be due this month and if she shows up correctly it means my cycles are back to normal! :happydance:


----------



## babyanise

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Huggles

OMG - i just googled Preseed to see what exactly it is as i hear a lot of people talking about it on the forum but have never heard of it here (not sure if they sell it here). I see on their website that normal lubricants shouldn't be used when ttc'ing! I didn't know they could damage the sperm! Will definitely have to have a look around and see if they sell it here so that i can stock up for when baby-making time comes around (January)!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hiya. I am nic and I am now NTNP Lovely to meet you all xxxx


----------



## Huggles

welcome flowerfairy :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Huggles said:


> welcome flowerfairy :hugs:

Thanksyou .

Sorry for the loss of Jarrod, he is a very handsome little boy :hugs: xx


----------



## babyanise

welcome flowerfairy.:flower:
i used preseed for 1 month and liked it .:thumbup:


----------



## 24/7

Hey Nic!! :D
How are you feeling post wedding? xxxxxx

AF arrived this morning, after an eventful night due to neighbours, their drunken behaviour and then the police arriving for them, happy days!! :p xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hiya! Feeling good thanks. Enjoying being married!! Looking forward to the next stage in our life x


----------



## 24/7

It's brilliant, I'm loving it too!! :D
Just can't wait for my BFP, then I can start planning something again!! :p xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Flowerfairy, when did you get married? congratulations. i'm loving being a newlywed. Did anyone see that program on channel 4 the other day, newlyweds: one year itch? All the couples seemed a bit wierd in that!

I'm now in the 2ww and have just worked out that AF is due on my first day at my new job! :dohh: Oh well, fx'd the witch won't show at all!

Babyanise, I love your new avatar, it's so cute!

Laura, how's the waiting to POAS going? I just think that if I start now too early then I just get disappointed with a BFN but also don't trust it and then get my hopes up even more!

I hope everyones having lovely weekends :dust: to all x


----------



## samsugar7

Hi everyone, thought it time i posted in here lol. xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

MrsWifey - I gt married 3 weeks ago, so it's still all fairly new. I love it tho!!


----------



## 24/7

Welcome samsugar!! :D xxxx


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hello my names Holly


Me and dh have been ntnp for 4 months but this past cycle is the first time I've even paid attention to my o day and when af is suppose to arrive
I'm hoping we caught the egg and I'm pg. I'm 9dpo at the moment and resisting to poas. My plan is to test the morning of 13dpo as it's also dh bday and am hoping to give him a suprise

I've actually spent the last few days reading all 99 pages of this thread and feel like I know some of you 

he's some back ground on me I'm 23 ntnp #1 DH is 35 #1 for him also. We live in Austin TX USA and can't wait to have a little one


----------



## sequeena

Welcome hopeful4aBFP :flower:


----------



## 24/7

Hello new lady!! :D
Been abit quiet in here the last few days though, come home ladies!! :D xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Hello!! I'm here!! I've been hovering around Natural Parenting, and forgot about this thread!! Oops...I tested the other day...was starving for 3 whole days on the trot, I ate like a bloody horse and had mad cravings for chinese chicken baguettes, but must have just been a wierd thing...got a negative! =(


----------



## 24/7

Ooooooh, I'm really interested in natural parenting, and am always mooching around there!! :D I really want to use cloth nappies, although I must admit I am abot confused by it all, I think I would be ok with some all in one types, but the snap ins/liners/boosters/wraps etc really confuses me?!? I would love to BF too, but I have a gluten and dairy free diet, and am worried I might not be giving baby enough goodness, but I hope it will be ok for me to do so. :D xxxx


----------



## JellyBeann

I honestly don't know about the milk thingy tbh! But as the natural parenting thing...it just felt right...I didn't mean to co-sleep, it just happened, and I love wearing him...it's all so amazing, the bond we have is so amazingly strong, and I'm not sure if it would be the same if I wasn't doing what I'm doing, but I feel like co-sleeping (contrary to most people's beliefs) is the best!! I tend to keep my gob shut when talking to people about co-sleeping and wanting to feed him until he self weansas they lecture me...which really piddles me off! 

I'm making my own nappies atm...they're working out amazing...I am thinking of selling them, But Ollie loves them, they fit like a glove and look so cute! I'm always on the hunt for funky fabrics to use as outers now!

Anyhoo...essay over! x


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I'm sorry to hear about the bfn jellybean I hope you get your bfp soon

I'm trying to keep myself from poas right now.... Been doing good so far but am really temped 

well sticky baby dust to everyone


----------



## Huggles

Welcome hopeful4bfp - hope you get your bfp for dh's birthday! :dust:

24/7 - speak to a doctor/nurse or someone about the breastfeeding. If you are on a gluten free and dairy free diet due to allergies then breastfeeding might be best for your baby as they might also have the same allergies and i'm sure there's gluten and dairy in formula milk. Best to speak to a professional and get their opinion.


----------



## 24/7

I have an appointment to speak to a dietician in January about it. I eat gluten free as I have coeliac disease, which is an autoimmune problem, and it is genetic. It makes my body produce antibodies that destroy the small intestines walls, and I'm not sure whether me passing these antibodies to that baby would be dangerous, in that they could start damaging their tummy, or beneficial, or be neither. I also worry that by not exposing them to wheat/gluten in my milk, it could cause a problem when they start weaning, which could then trigger the coeliac in them as they inherit the genetics to have it from me. 

It's very complicated and there isn't really anything medical known about coelaic and BF, so hopefully a dietician will be able to help, but we shall see.... xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Shame, that does sound very complicated. Definitely best to speak to a professional. Glad you're going to ask a dietician. Maybe ask a few different people (professionals) in different fields - you might get a variety of opinions that could all help you form your own answer.


----------



## samsugar7

24/7 definatly talk to as many people as you can, Jaden has just been diagnosed as lactose intolerant and all of my itching whilst pregnant was because i also had it as a child and it came back as a result of all the body changes. 

It turns out that i made jadens intolerance worse by breast feeding him, because of the lactose that would have been passed from me to him. He is now on soya and eating and drinking really well rther than being sick all of the time. xx


----------



## 24/7

I just so want to do the right thing, and if for our LO it is formula feeding then so be it, I want to do everything I can to try and ensure they don't have the same problems I do. xx


----------



## Huggles

24/7 I totally hear you. That's also why i suggest asking a few different people so you don't just get one person's "opinion". Sometimes you get someone who is so pro-breastfeeding that they believe it is always best no matter what and won't even consider formula feeding. Yes, breastfeeding IS best - most of the time, but there are definitely certain circumstances that formula feeding is better and so I think it's just best to get a variety of views on the matter to make sure that you are getting the best information available.

Inge and Carreg - where are you two?!?!?!?


----------



## Huggles

24/7 you've got me on a new mission - researching breastfeeding and coelaic!

Found these two interesting websites - neither are about the breastfeeding mother having coelaic, but they do talk about how breastmilk is supposed to protect against coelaic better than forumla.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/33519.php
https://pregnancychildbirth.suite101.com/article.cfm/breastfeeding_decreases_celiac_and_diabetes

This is also a very interesting article about when to introduce gluten into a baby's diet:
https://celiacdisease.about.com/od/raisingaglutenfreechild/a/Breastfeeding.htm
It ends with these 2 paragraphs which i thought you might find especially interesting:
"_Some mothers continue to breastfeed well into toddlerhood, at which point some children have already been diagnosed with celiac disease. Because gluten eaten by the mother can be passed on in her breastmilk, a mother who is nursing a baby or a toddler with confirmed celiac disease needs to maintain a gluten-free diet. 
If neither the baby nor the mother has confirmed celiac disease, the mother should continue to eat gluten, even if there is a history of celiac disease in the family, because there is a chance that exposure to gluten in breast milk will actually help the baby to develop a normal immune response to gluten."_


----------



## Huggles

Home-time now. Will carry on researching it tomorrow if you like.


----------



## Carreg

Huggles - I'm still here, just lurking. Don't really feel like I can honestly post here anymore due to everything unresolved with OH *shrugs* - still like reading everyone's posts though and got my fingers crossed for lots of BFPs for you all soon!

I was more wondering where Leah has got to!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg i also don't techincally belong here as we're not NTNP yet, but i just love this thread cos normally everyone chats so much!


----------



## 24/7

Huggles that is brilliant, thank you so much!! There ja so much about breast feeding and how it can prevent coeliac, although sadly not in my case, but there is not much about coeliacs breast feeding.... :( It's so hard to make the right decisions all the time, and I have the absolute beat of intentions xx


----------



## Inge

Huggles! Im here too! Ive been lurking but not posting, sorry! I have been v busy and have lots to do. In about 7 days I should be oving. Might take a OPK to make sure. Month 2 of NTNP! Its going well. We watched the A team sunday, wasnt very good. But now I have a thing for the guy who plays Murdoch ( he was in disctrict 9 aswell and I like him in that too) I think he's south african:cloud9: I love the accent:cloud9:


----------



## Carreg

Huggles - I guess you are right...I have just been a bit depressed about the whole thing and trying to curb my jealousy of everyone who is NTNP now that I appear to not be anymore..hoping to have more enthusiasm again soon though..the weather is getting to me today which doesn't help! I am going to POAS on Friday (12dpo) JUST IN CASE pulling out didn't work (some hope) though, haven't told the OH that!

1.25 hours til home time, then I'm going to make marshmallow cupcakes, eat them all and wallow in sugary fatty goodness and not care!

xxx


----------



## mummy3

:flower:
I haven't posted in here for ages:blush: we moved house then didn't have internet for a while but back now:thumbup:

Any bfps? 

Its so hot here atm, we all got burned over the weekend :dohh: Is it still hot in the uk to the ladies there?


----------



## mummy3

Carreg said:


> Huggles - I guess you are right...I have just been a bit depressed about the whole thing and trying to curb my jealousy of everyone who is NTNP now that I appear to not be anymore..hoping to have more enthusiasm again soon though..the weather is getting to me today which doesn't help! I am going to POAS on Friday (12dpo) JUST IN CASE pulling out didn't work (some hope) though, haven't told the OH that!
> 
> 1.25 hours til home time, then I'm going to make marshmallow cupcakes, eat them all and wallow in sugary fatty goodness and not care!
> 
> xxx

:hugs: How do you make marshmallow cupcakes:blush:


----------



## babyanise

mummy3 said:


> :flower:
> I haven't posted in here for ages:blush: we moved house then didn't have internet for a while but back now:thumbup:
> 
> Any bfps?
> 
> Its so hot here atm, we all got burned over the weekend :dohh: Is it still hot in the uk to the ladies there?

hi,where i am,cornwall we have rain lol.


----------



## mummy3

babyanise said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> I haven't posted in here for ages:blush: we moved house then didn't have internet for a while but back now:thumbup:
> 
> Any bfps?
> 
> Its so hot here atm, we all got burned over the weekend :dohh: Is it still hot in the uk to the ladies there?
> 
> hi,where i am,cornwall we have rain lol.Click to expand...

:dohh: rain?! Oh dear, what happened to summer?


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> Huggles that is brilliant, thank you so much!! There ja so much about breast feeding and how it can prevent coeliac, although sadly not in my case, but there is not much about coeliacs breast feeding.... :( It's so hard to make the right decisions all the time, and I have the absolute beat of intentions xx

I noticed that too when googling - it is all about how to (supposedly) prevent coeliac by breastfeeding, but not really anything about what to do if you have it and want to breastfeed. I'll make it my mission to find some info for you though! :flower:


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> Huggles - I guess you are right...I have just been a bit depressed about the whole thing and trying to curb my jealousy of everyone who is NTNP now that I appear to not be anymore..hoping to have more enthusiasm again soon though..the weather is getting to me today which doesn't help! I am going to POAS on Friday (12dpo) JUST IN CASE pulling out didn't work (some hope) though, haven't told the OH that!
> 
> 1.25 hours til home time, then I'm going to make marshmallow cupcakes, eat them all and wallow in sugary fatty goodness and not care!
> 
> xxx

Glad you're still here carreg. Here's hoping that a :spermy: found it's way in! :dust:

I hope OH comes around soon. Maybe don't mention the whole NTNP thing to him for a while - maybe he'll then stop stressing and come around. If he doesn't feel pressured he might come around quicker.

Wallowing in sugary fatty goodness sounds good! It's the best way to wallow (although i usually choose chocolate myself!) How do you make marshmallow cupcakes?

:hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Inge said:


> Huggles! Im here too! Ive been lurking but not posting, sorry! I have been v busy and have lots to do. In about 7 days I should be oving. Might take a OPK to make sure. Month 2 of NTNP! Its going well. We watched the A team sunday, wasnt very good. But now I have a thing for the guy who plays Murdoch ( he was in disctrict 9 aswell and I like him in that too) I think he's south african:cloud9: I love the accent:cloud9:

Glad you're also still around Inge :flower:

Murdoch was indeed played by a South African! What did you think of District 9? I thought it was quite pathetic myself but lots of people rave about it (personally i think it's just cos they're impressed SA can actually produce a full length movie!)

Good luck with your NTNP! Here's some :dust: for you too!


----------



## Huggles

mummy3 said:


> :flower:
> I haven't posted in here for ages:blush: we moved house then didn't have internet for a while but back now:thumbup:
> 
> Any bfps?
> 
> Its so hot here atm, we all got burned over the weekend :dohh: Is it still hot in the uk to the ladies there?

Welcome back Mummy3! Glad you got internet again - hope the move went smoothly. We're freezing here in Cape Town (SA) - been raining on the weekend but it seems to be lifting now, but the temp is still really cold :cold: - although being winter here that kind of makes sense :dohh:


----------



## Carreg

freezing cold, dark and rainy here all day. Rubbish.

Marshmallow upcakes are from the Hummingbird Bakery cookbook, simply put they are the most delicious vanilla sponge cupcakes, hollowed out and filled with melted marshmallows then topped with a wonderfully light and moussey vanilla buttecream with mini marshmallows mixed in to it! YUM!

OH hasn't got home with my missing ingredients yet so still waiting, making cajun pork steaks in the meantime though!

Hope everyone is having a nice evening

Laura
xxx


----------



## Huggles

oooh they sound really yummy - any chance you could post the recipe?
I made chicken chow mein for supper - although i don't have a wok so it doesn't get fried quite like it should.


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Huggles that is brilliant, thank you so much!! There ja so much about breast feeding and how it can prevent coeliac, although sadly not in my case, but there is not much about coeliacs breast feeding.... :( It's so hard to make the right decisions all the time, and I have the absolute beat of intentions xx
> 
> I noticed that too when googling - it is all about how to (supposedly) prevent coeliac by breastfeeding, but not really anything about what to do if you have it and want to breastfeed. I'll make it my mission to find some info for you though! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! All what they say about breast feeding preventing coeliac, out of me and my brothers, I was the only one breast fed and I have coeliac, and they are both perfectly healthy!! But I'm sure it's just one of those things!!
I really do want to breat feed, but I find the guilt of knowing I may pass it on hard enough, but it would be even worse if I made it worse by how I choose to feed them xxxx


----------



## Huggles

i noticed when reading the articles that it also sometimes has to do with the age at which gluten is introduced into the diet. At first they thought not before 4 months, then not before 6 months, but then it seems it is best to introduce it between 4 and 6 months, not before 4 but not after 6 as both can then result in coeliac. Will post new links and updates each day as i find more info.


----------



## 24/7

It all changes so much, I remember reading something a while ago about not introducing it before 13 months but now it has changed again, it's so confusing!! At the moment neither me or hubby eat gluten so that we avoid any chance of cross cotamination, and so will have to face that fear when the time comes, as can't never let them eat gluten :( xxx


----------



## FlowerFairy

hello ladies. I keep reading but have been busy at work and we're not allowed to use the internet Booooo


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hello eveyone 

so I broke down and poas today and got bfn :cry but I'm only 10dpo 

I'm hoping that I got it out of my system and I can wait til friday to test again but it seem so long away. I have to work tomorrow so hopelful I can distract myself with that lol

I hope everyone is doing well and lots of :dust: to all who need it


----------



## Inge

hopeful4bfp said:


> hello eveyone
> 
> so I broke down and poas today and got bfn :cry but I'm only 10dpo
> 
> I'm hoping that I got it out of my system and I can wait til friday to test again but it seem so long away. I have to work tomorrow so hopelful I can distract myself with that lol
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and lots of :dust: to all who need it

At 10dpo it was bound to be a BFN. Sorry :hugs:
Try to wait until you are late. I know its hard but its the only way to get a real result :hugs:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I know and I was expecting the bfn but there's always that little bit of hope in the back of your mind 

I just did it to try to get the urge out of my system and I think it worked now I can wait a few more days before it creeps back up


----------



## mummy3

Huggles said:


> mummy3 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> I haven't posted in here for ages:blush: we moved house then didn't have internet for a while but back now:thumbup:
> 
> Any bfps?
> 
> Its so hot here atm, we all got burned over the weekend :dohh: Is it still hot in the uk to the ladies there?
> 
> Welcome back Mummy3! Glad you got internet again - hope the move went smoothly. We're freezing here in Cape Town (SA) - been raining on the weekend but it seems to be lifting now, but the temp is still really cold :cold: - although being winter here that kind of makes sense :dohh:Click to expand...

The move went ok, trying to get used to where everything is and get the kids settled. There was an incident with a black widow spider:shock:

Its winter in SA? Thats hard to imagine, its sooooo hot here in southern california:wacko: I want rain too!


----------



## mummy3

Carreg said:


> freezing cold, dark and rainy here all day. Rubbish.
> 
> Marshmallow upcakes are from the Hummingbird Bakery cookbook, simply put they are the most delicious vanilla sponge cupcakes, hollowed out and filled with melted marshmallows then topped with a wonderfully light and moussey vanilla buttecream with mini marshmallows mixed in to it! YUM!
> 
> OH hasn't got home with my missing ingredients yet so still waiting, making cajun pork steaks in the meantime though!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice evening
> 
> Laura
> xxx

They sound so good! Im going to try and make them after we do our shop on thursday:thumbup: 

Made brownies with vanilla frosting with the kids earlier though and they will do in the meantime:haha:


----------



## MrsWifey

sounds like there's going to be afew testing on fri, good luck to carreg and hopefulforabfp. My af is due on mon 16th but I think I'll cave in and poas on fri too, just can't resist the irony of the chance of a bfp on fri 13th! My brother was born on a fri 13th so my mum says it's a lucky day so fx'd it works for us!

:hugs: to carreg, sorry your oh is being such a pain, maybe he's a bit spooked by the idea that it might have actually happened this month? I hope everything goes ok for you x

carreg and mummy3, marshmallow cupcakes and brownies with vanilla frosting....YUMMY! I can't really do any proper cooking right now as I'm meant to be packing up the kitchen, not getting stuff out!

24/7, my sisater's a coeliac, can't member if she breastfed or not but i'll try and find out for you (subtly as she doesn't know we're trying or that i'm on baby forums!). My nephew went through a stage where he couldn't have gluten but then seemed to just grow out of it again about 8 months later. Not sure that's very useful to you but thought you might like to know someone elses experience!

Come on weekend, I want to POAS :dust:


----------



## Huggles

Wow, i just noticed this thread was only started on 12 July - not quite a month yet (tomorrow = 1 month) and we've already filled 103 pages!


----------



## 24/7

Thank you MrsWifey, you ladies are fantastic!! xxx


----------



## Carreg

Recipe as requested ladies:
* 120g plain flour
* 140g caster sugar
* 1½ tsp baking powder
* a pinch of salt
* 45g butter, at room temperature
* 120ml whole milk
* 1 egg
* ¼ tsp vanilla extract
* 12 normal sized pink marshmallows
* 200g mini marshmallows (I used normal mini ones not the really teeny tiny micro mini ones you get in the home baking section at supermarkets)

For the frosting:
* 250g icing sugar, sifted
* 80g butter, at room temperature
* 25ml whole milk
* a couple of drops of vanilla extract
* Edible glitter, to decorate
* A 12-hole cupcake tray, lined with paper cases (if you use Muffin cases for your cupcakes, like I do, then you will get a yield of about 9 or 10 cakes, if you use standard sized cupcake liners you will get 12-14)

Method (to make cupcakes)

1. Preheat the oven to 170°C (325°F) gas 3.
2. Put the flour, sugar, baking powder, salt and butter in a freestanding electric mixer with a paddle attachment (or use a handheld electric whisk) and beat on slow speed until you get a sandy consistency and everything is combined. Gradually pour in half the milk and beat until the milk is just incorporated.
3. Whisk the egg, vanilla extract and remaining milk together in a separate bowl for a few seconds, then pour into the flour mixture and continue beating until just incorporated (scrape any unmixed ingredients from the side of the bowl with a rubber spatula). Continue mixing for a couple more minutes until the mixture is smooth. Do not overmix.
4. Spoon the mixture into the paper cases until two-thirds full and bake in the preheated oven for 20&#8211;25 minutes, or until light golden and the sponge bounces back when touched. A skewer inserted in the centre should come out clean.
5. Leave the cupcakes to cool slightly in the tray before turning out onto a wire cooling rack to cool completely.
6. Put the medium marshmallows in a heatproof bowl over a pan of simmering water. Leave until melted and smooth.
7. When the cupcakes are cold, hollow out a small section in the centre of each one (I find the Cone method works best) and fill with a dollop of melted marshmallow. Leave to cool. Make buttercream (see below)
8. Stir the mini marshmallows into the vanilla frosting by hand until evenly dispersed.
9. Spoon the frosting on top of the cupcakes and decorate with edible glitter.

Method (to make vanilla buttercream)
1. Beat the icing sugar and butter together in a freestanding electric mixer with a paddle attachment (or use a handheld electric whisk) on medium-slow speed until the mixture comes together and is well mixed.
2. Turn the mixer down to slow speed. Combine the milk and vanilla extract in a separate bowl, then add to the butter mixture a couple of tablespoons at a time. Once all the milk has been incorporated, turn the mixer up to high speed.
3. Continue beating until the frosting is light and fluffy, at least 5 minutes. The longer the frosting is beaten, the fluffier and lighter it becomes. (honestly, beat it on high for at LEAST 6 minutes, it goes like mousse then and it wonderful and easy to work with)

Note: the melted marshmallows are a BIG mess to work with, keep your fingers wet so it doesn't stick to you when you are persuading it off the spoon into the cupcakes!

MrsWifey - the OH got spooked BEFORE there was a chance this month....he refused to touch me until I was post Ov and only then with pull out method (though what I didn't tell him was that what he though was 2DPO was actually either 2DPO, 1 DPO or Ov day as my chart was unclear) *shrugs* I am not mentioning it and generally giving him free rein to do whatever the hell he likes at the moment but it doesn't seem to be good enough but we'll see.

Enjoy thr baking girls :)

Laura
xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks Laura - must have taken an age to type out! Gonna print it now and maybe try them on the weekend!


----------



## Carreg

Here are some pics of the finished result if anyone is interested (didn't get any of the filled centres as we didn't eat any last night, sorry!) - click to enlarge :)





xxx


----------



## babyanise

morning,love the recipe,just had to print it off,my oh loves mellows,so he's gonna love them,thanks for posting.:thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

They look divine Laura! - I circulated the recipe to all the ladies at work :D


----------



## Carreg

good call Huggles! They are definitely very girly looking cakes, especially with the pink gooey middle! Am considering trying them with white marshmallow centres, dark chocolate buttercream, only white mini marshmallows in the buttercream and dark & white chocolate sprinkles next time for a more 'manly' look!! :lol:


----------



## Huggles

*Day one Research Report*

Ok, here's what i've found out regarding coeliac and breastfedding so far:

Some useful links
https://www.laleche.org.uk/
https://www.coeliac.org.uk/
https://www.celiac.com/

La Leche League is a well know breastfeeding organization - maybe if you contact them they can get you in touch with other coeliac sufferers who have breastfed.

https://www.csaceliacs.org/library/breastfeeding.php

Interesting article

Interesting case study findings
Children formula-fed from birth, or breast-fed for less than 30 days, were found to have a relative risk of developing symptoms of celiac disease four times higher than children breast-fed for more than 30 days. Auricchio S et al. "Does breast feeding protect against the development of clinical symptoms of celiac disease in children?" J Pediatr Gastroenterol Nutr
1983;2(3):428-33.

In this case-control study, 143 children with celiac disease and 137 randomly recruited gender- and age-matched control children were administered a standardized questionnaire. The risk of developing celiac disease decreased significantly by 63% for children breast-fed for more than 2 months (OR 0.37) as compared with children breast-fed for 2 months or less. The age at first gluten introduction had no significant influence on the incidence of celiac disease (OR 0.72 comparing first gluten introduction into infant diet >3 months vs. less than or equal to3 months). Conclusion: A significant protective effect on the incidence of celiac disease was suggested by the duration of breast-feeding (partial breastfeeding as well as exclusive breastfeeding). 
The data did not support an influence of the age at first dietary gluten exposure on the incidence of celiac disease. However, the age at first gluten exposure appeared to affect the age at onset of symptoms. Peters U et al. A case-control study of the effect of infant feeding on celiac disease. Annals-Of-Nutrition-And-Metabolism. Jul-Aug 2001; 45 (4) : 135-142.

*My conclusions so far*
My conclusions so far based on what i've read - it would actually be better for you to breastfeed, even though you don't have any gluten in your diet. It seems the main reason they all keep saying the breastfeeding helps reduce the risks of your child developing CD is because it helps to boost the baby's immune system better than formula milk does. It is also much gentler on their digestive systems, giving their digestive systems time to develop better. There are also numerous articles where it is suggested that the mother eats a gluten free diet if breastfeeding (when the child is displaying intestinal discomforts) so i don't think it's bad for a baby not to get the gluten through the breastmilk.

It also seems there is a much higher chance of the baby developing CD when formula-fed from birth so by not breastfeeding because you're scared that it will adversly affect the baby because you don't eat gluten you are automatically going to raise their chances of getting CD by giving them formula.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

oh my those cupcakes do look delisious... I will copy it down but first have to convert it lol might try the recipe at work (i do all the cooking and baking there) 

I can't wait for friday either I'm hoping to have a lucky fri the 13 too lol 

well hope everyone has a good night


----------



## 6lilpigs

There are also numerous articles where it is suggested that the mother eats a gluten free diet if breastfeeding (when the child is displaying intestinal discomforts) so i don't think it's bad for a baby not to get the gluten through the breastmilk.


Thanks for this Huggles! My little one is showing tummy trouble and I wondered if my high bread diet is to blame. Is their gluten in bran blakes? Only I have been eating these every day to help avoid the 'glass poop' which comes with the BF. I'm wondering if I shoud switch to that sugary liquid the for gives for constapation troubles and switch from it all for a while?


----------



## Carreg

hopeful4bfp - I know what you mean about converting, I always seem to find that every recipe I want to use is in american!! Luckily I have a conversion chart pinned to my fridge now (after months of wading through books everytime I wanted a conversion) and have most of the implements to measure the american way as well as the english...it is a pain though!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

6lilpigs said:


> There are also numerous articles where it is suggested that the mother eats a gluten free diet if breastfeeding (when the child is displaying intestinal discomforts) so i don't think it's bad for a baby not to get the gluten through the breastmilk.
> 
> 
> Thanks for this Huggles! My little one is showing tummy trouble and I wondered if my high bread diet is to blame. Is their gluten in bran blakes? Only I have been eating these every day to help avoid the 'glass poop' which comes with the BF. I'm wondering if I shoud switch to that sugary liquid the for gives for constapation troubles and switch from it all for a while?

I have no idea if there is gluten in bran flakes - perhaps check the box, otherwise i'm sure 24/7 knows.

Regarding the constipation - maybe try prunes rather for a bit - about 3-4 a day might help.


----------



## 24/7

Yes, bran flakes are made from wheat, so very bad!!! :(
Thank you for all your help huggles, it really does seem like breast feeding would be the best thing for me to do, and if I can do anything to prevent them being poorly like I am, I wouldn't hesitate to do it!! xxxx


----------



## mummy3

Friday 13th seems to be the big day around here:thumbup:

Im testing next week, but its my youngest daughters first birthday on friday 13th:cloud9::happydance:

I'm going to make those cupcakes for her and get balloons! Very exciting:happydance:


----------



## MrsWifey

Mmm, those cupcakes look so tasty, and quite messy too which I think is an added bonus when having naughty things like cake!:munch:

Looks very food orientated on here today either you do eat gluten and are making laura's cakes or you don't eat gluten and are researching the affects of breastfeeding! Loving the contrast from one to the other! :muaha:

OH has just come home with fish and chips, yum yum x


----------



## Inge

MrsWifey said:


> Mmm, those cupcakes look so tasty, and quite messy too which I think is an added bonus when having naughty things like cake!:munch:
> 
> Looks very food orientated on here today either you do eat gluten and are making laura's cakes or you don't eat gluten and are researching the affects of breastfeeding! Loving the contrast from one to the other! :muaha:
> 
> OH has just come home with fish and chips, yum yum x

thats mean! I want fish and chips! Me and my mum are planning to go to a Micheal Jackson tribute act at the pub at the end of the month. I cant wait, be nice mother daughter time


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I have a quick question that might not be pg related but this has never happened to me before and I've tried to look it up but can't find much

in the last 1 1/2 weeks after I orgasm I get af like cramps. They only last for about 10 mins or so but some are quite painful... Has this every happened to anyone pg or not 

any infor would be helpful thanks


----------



## 24/7

I sometimes get this too, and it just passes. xxx


----------



## Laelani

I get that sometimes too. I'm pretty sure it's normal. :)


----------



## Huggles

MrsWifey said:


> Mmm, those cupcakes look so tasty, and quite messy too which I think is an added bonus when having naughty things like cake!:munch:
> 
> Looks very food orientated on here today either you do eat gluten and are making laura's cakes or you don't eat gluten and are researching the affects of breastfeeding! Loving the contrast from one to the other! :muaha:
> 
> OH has just come home with fish and chips, yum yum x

LoL on the gluten connection - i never even noticed that!


----------



## Huggles

hopeful4bfp said:


> I have a quick question that might not be pg related but this has never happened to me before and I've tried to look it up but can't find much
> 
> in the last 1 1/2 weeks after I orgasm I get af like cramps. They only last for about 10 mins or so but some are quite painful... Has this every happened to anyone pg or not
> 
> any infor would be helpful thanks

I also get this sometimes - especially after a really good orgasm - pretty sure it's normal :flower:


----------



## Celesse

hopeful4bfp said:


> I have a quick question that might not be pg related but this has never happened to me before and I've tried to look it up but can't find much
> 
> in the last 1 1/2 weeks after I orgasm I get af like cramps. They only last for about 10 mins or so but some are quite painful... Has this every happened to anyone pg or not
> 
> any infor would be helpful thanks

Yup. It's a good thing if your trying to get pregnant as it means the uterus is contracting and helping the sperm swim through towards the fallopian tubes. And the af pains after orgasm get worse when the uterus starts getting larger during pregnancy eventually turning into mild contractions. My bump used to go rock hard after an orgasm.


----------



## Huggles

*Day 2 Research Report*

Not sure if I posted this link already or not, but I find the article quite interesting. In a nutshell it says that gluten should first be introduced into a babies diet BETWEEN 4 and 6 months and that they should continue to be breastfed whilst the gluten is being introduced. This lowers the risk of them developing celiac.
https://celiacdisease.about.com/od/raisingaglutenfreechild/a/Breastfeeding.htm


Another interesting article, although Im not sure how helpful it is:
https://www.celiac.com/articles/297/1/Breast-Feeding-and-Celiac-Disease/Page1.html


Another interesting article  basically states that breastmilk is best:
https://glutenfreeworks.com/blog/20...k-for-developing-celiac-disease-autoimmunity/

If there is gluten in formula milk (which I suspect there is but Im not 100% sure)  then the above article definitely would indicate that breastmilk would be much better for baby (even if it is gluten-free breastmilk).


Ok, the article below says that most formulas are actually gluten-free, but it also says that sometimes gluten-free breastmilk is preferable to normal breastmilk.
https://surefoodsliving.com/celiac-disease/gluten-free-babies-kids/

*My Opinion/Conclusion*
Similar to yesterday - seeing as though gluten-free breastfeeding is often recommended and is usually often very helpful for a young baby, I don't think it will be bad for you to breastfeed.

Gluten is best introduced into baby's diet between the ages of 4 and 6 months and while you are still breastfeeding. Both of these (age and keeping breastfeeding) will help to lower the risk of baby developing coeliac.

The risk of developing CD is higher when baby is given formula milk exclusively and lower when breastfed - so again, breastfeeding would be the better choice.


So, I think that's probably about all the research i'm gonna do on this topic as it all seems to be pointing in the same direction - breastfeeding (even if it's gluten-free; and possibly especially if it's gluten-free) would be best and would lower your baby's chance of developing CD the most.


----------



## 24/7

WOW Huggles, that all sounds great, and so positive towards the benefits of me breast feeding!! 
I can't tell you how much I appreciate all your help, it has been incredible and I feel really confident that I will be doing the right thing, and I want that more than anything. Now to get that BFP!! :D 
Thank you again so much, you have been amazing. xxx


----------



## hopeful4bfp

thanks everyone you've all been very helpful at least this seems to be normal and I'm not so worried now 

I had an emotional breakdown this morning (which is unusual for me) I was told last night that I was not getting my week of paid vacation this year ( I was looking forward to it all year) then this morning my boss calls me and asks me to come in on my day off. I started a fight telling him he needs to hire someone else instead of reliying on me 100% of the time. It was the only day dh and me have off together and we work oppisite shifts so we never get to spend much time together. Well then my boss starts with a guilt trip and after I agree to come in hangs up in my face.

I start bawling my eyes out and get dress for work then I wake up dh and tell him what's going on and I'm still bawling and all he can do is hold me and rub my back.

I have always been even tempered I'd get mad but mostly grumble to myself then get over it. This seem to come out of no where

so here I am at work to find out I'm not really needed and the person I'm covering for (my bosses mom) just didn't want to work so I'm still pissed but grumbling to myself instead of crying like a love one died.....

just wanted to rant a little thanks for reading


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls only me :wave:

Sorry i havent been about, i have been feeling a bit low and didnt feel i fitted in anywhere.. :shrug: I hope everyone is ok??? 
I have got 2 poorly babies here so they have had me run ragged today, hopefully they will be better soon.

Catch you all soon xxx


----------



## Huggles

:Hugs: to both of you Hopeful and Babylove.

Maybe it is a sign you're pregnant Hopeful - maybe that's why you're so much more emotional than usual - here's to hoping :dust:


----------



## Huggles

Anyone around to chat today? Feeling bored, lonely and a bit down (hugs welcome).
Got very little work to do and no-one's chatting on any of the other threads i'm subscribed to. Where is everyone?


----------



## 24/7

Hey Huggles, whats up honey? :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## samsugar7

Huggles said:


> Anyone around to chat today? Feeling bored, lonely and a bit down (hugs welcome).
> Got very little work to do and no-one's chatting on any of the other threads i'm subscribed to. Where is everyone?

Hi hun i have nothing to do most of today as cancelled plans because Jaden is sudffering after his injections. Happy to chat and pass out loads of :hugs::hugs:

Whats up?

xx


----------



## Huggles

Nothing much is up - just feeling low - thinking about Jarrod a lot and missing him. Created his memorial page yesterday. Feeling a bit better today but then i feel low cos my cousin went to look at his site and says it makes her sad but she didn't write a tribute or leave a candle or anything, and my mom said she was looking forward to seeing it but then there's no tribute or candle or anythign from her either. But i just chatted to her and she says she did leave a candle but she's still waiting for hte e-mail to confirm her sign-up and the candle can't be seen until she's confirmed her sign-up so i feel a bit better about that. Think it's also hormones - i tend to feel down at this time of the monht (AF is due next wed).

So nothing major is up as such, just feeling low.

Also just realised why the threads are all so quiet - it's only like 8am by most of you - i keep forgetting you're still 2 hours behind us - it's 10:20 here already.

(Thanks for the hugs :) )


----------



## 24/7

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
It's 9.20 here now, and I've got a day off work today, so am going to go and visit Mama24 today as OH is off to work for 1, and am hoping I can borrow her old hair straighteners as mine have broken and I look like a loon. :blush::haha: xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Oh cool, so daylight savings must have come/gone again - sometimes UK is one hour behind us, sometimes 2 hours - i get confused as to what is when!

Hope you get those hair-straighteners 24/7 - i'm so lazy with my hair! My hair regime goes as follows: wash it, go to bed, wake up, brush it, go to work. :blush: Never been much for Styling! Today it's not looking too good - some days it looks ok, some days it looks a bit odd, but generally it doesn't look too bad :haha: I can be so lazy!


----------



## 24/7

Hahahaha!! I used to have really sensible hair, but when I was at my poorliest with my coeliac it fell out, and them grew back curly, and now it's just crazy!! :p 
For work I have to tie it up so that's nice and simple!!! xx


----------



## Huggles

What are your plans for the weekend?

Today after work i'm going to have my eyebrows waxed. Then tomorrow i'm going to spend the day with my cousin. She's house-sitting in a house that she doesn't like. We're gonna make nacho's for lunch and then we're also gonna bake those divine marshmallow cupcakes that Carreg posted the recipe of :munch:

Sunday we're going to MIL / SIL (not sure which yet) for lunch i think - it's FIL's birthday on Tuesday but BIL is flying overseas on Monday so we're having a big birthday/farewell lunch on sunday


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> Hahahaha!! I used to have really sensible hair, but when I was at my poorliest with my coeliac it fell out, and them grew back curly, and now it's just crazy!! :p
> For work I have to tie it up so that's nice and simple!!! xx

I always find that weird that hair can change to radically. I had a friend who's hair was long, blond, and fine when she was a kid (like about 6 years old). Then, one day she cut it short and now it's dark brown and course (and wavy)! Totally weird!


----------



## Carreg

Hey Huggles :hugs: :hugs: Sorry you are feeling low today, I can join you in that one, have beem bawling my eyes out all morning (despite being in work!) - think it's just combo of AF due in 3/4 days, OH still saying he 'doesn't know what he wants' and feeling like every month that passes when we aren't trying or NTNP is just another effing massive chunk of my child bearing years wasted. I have some personal opinions revolving around not wanting to have kids over 30, not wanting to offend anyone over that age it's JUST my opinion about my life, and already now if I had 2 I would be probably 32 before the last one arrived so I feel stretched beyond my limits and every month that passes is just adding more and more time to that!! ARGH. sorry for ranting (and now I have set off the tears again - yay!) just feeling frustrated and like my life is disappearing. I don't want a fancy career or anything, all I have ever wanted is to be a Mum and look after kids, house and man and time is going on and on and I'm not being allowed to do that. I also feel that even if I left OH now that I would not have time to meet someone, settle down and have kids before my age limits were well and truly blown away. I don't want to leave him, I love him and I want us to have a family and I thought he wanted that too but if he decides he doesn't then I feel like it's game over for me in that respect. Oh gosh, that was more ranting!! Enough of that now!!

I hope the cupcake baking goes well. I am counting the hours til end of work (7.5) cos then I am going home for pizza!!!

Happy to chat on here today though as work is dull and slow!

Laura
xxx


----------



## samsugar7

Carreg - sorry your having a bad day hun, i know i am younger but i also was definate about having kids young. I would rather be a groovy adult and go out after they are old enough rather than waste my younger years with plenty of energy and such. Pizza sounds good lol

Huggles - So sorry for your loss i cant ever imagine seeing my child and then having them taken away you are a very strong lady, i would be in peices. So :hugs: but dont forget how strong you are to have been through that and come out the other side. My hormones are also all over the place i stopped pill half way through pack :blush: after missing 2 days because i was really ill and no point taking them when your being sick, so i have no idea whats going on with my body at the mo. 

Waxing just sounds painfull lol i have my threaded. xx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg you sound so like me with plans and time limits etc!

I used to want to be finished having kids by the time i was 30 as well - I don't want to be an old mom (no offence intended to anyone). My SIL had her first child at about 37 and her second at 40 and when she goes to fetch the kids at school they call over the intercom "Alec, granny's here"! I don't want that to be me!

But then i met DH a bit late and we only got married when i was 26 and then he totally wasn't ready to have kids yet and we wanted to go overseas so we went to London for a year (2008) and came back at the beginning of last year (i was 28 at that point). So i kind of realised i'd have to shift my age limit to 35 - but no older. But i still wanted one baby at least before i was 30 (and time was running out!). So i stopped the contraceptive injection i was on in March last year and then we fell pregnant on new years! I was so happy - Jarrod was due to be born 22 Sept this year and i turn 30 in November so my wish was coming true! But then things went wrong and he was born too early and died :cry: So although i did partly get my wish and have a baby before i turn 30, i didnt' get to keep him. So that leaves just 5 more years to have all my children - I would love to have 4 but DH is set on a maximum of 2. So that doesnt' leave loads of time, especially if anything else goes wrong or if we take long to fall pregnant. Thankfully with Jarrod pregnancy happened quickly once AF came back so hoping it'll happen quickly again next time.

Sorry, this has turned out really very long and a bit of a life history, but basically i wanted to say I know how you feel about time slipping away :hug:

Oh, and my lifelong dream is also to be a stay at home mum and housewife! :D - but it is highly unlikely to happen as it is just impossible here to live off one salary (and we don't have things like government grants for housing or children or unemployment etc) :(


----------



## samsugar7

Huggles said:


> Oh, and my lifelong dream is also to be a stay at home mum and housewife! :D - but it is highly unlikely to happen as it is just impossible here to live off one salary (and we don't have things like government grants for housing or children or unemployment etc) :(

Could you not train to become a childminder, its going to be my answer to being made redundant and also staying at home with Jaden? No idea how things work over there, but here having other peoples kids in your home is an alternative to sending them to a nursey :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

samsugar7 said:


> Huggles - So sorry for your loss i cant ever imagine seeing my child and then having them taken away you are a very strong lady, i would be in peices. So :hugs: but dont forget how strong you are to have been through that and come out the other side.
> Waxing just sounds painfull lol i have my threaded. xx

Thanks samsugar :hug: I was totally in pieces when it happened and still am on a lot of days. Hormones definitely make it worse! It truly is somethign i wouldn't wish on anyone. But i'm getting through, not rushing it, taking one day at a time and thankfully it is getting easier to cope with.

Waxing is painful but i'm too lazy to pluck regularly enough and i don't know if anyone here actually does threading! I've never tried it. But it's usually over fairly quickly adn then i walk out with red puffy eyebrow area and tears in my eyes! Nah, it's not that bad, although i do have a very sensitive skin so do go read and puffy but once the wax is ripped off teh pain is gone - it's only about a 2 second pain with each rip. But i definitely won't have anythign else waxed - i can cope with a little eyebrow pain and more than that, no thank you!


----------



## Huggles

samsugar7 said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and my lifelong dream is also to be a stay at home mum and housewife! :D - but it is highly unlikely to happen as it is just impossible here to live off one salary (and we don't have things like government grants for housing or children or unemployment etc) :(
> 
> Could you not train to become a childminder, its going to be my answer to being made redundant and also staying at home with Jaden? No idea how things work over there, but here having other peoples kids in your home is an alternative to sending them to a nursey :thumbup:Click to expand...

That would be a logical alternative, but i spent 7 years working in a day care centre during school and college holidays and many years baby-sitting and 2 years au-pairing and i think i've just had enough of looking after other people's children. I start to feel like i've wasted my best years and energy on other people's children and i want some of that for my own. I have considered it sort of - like becoming a day-mom (having other people's kids in your own home), but i just don't think i want to look after other people's kids. And also, I wouldn't earn nearly as much as i'm earning now (i don't think).

Not sure, maybe my mind will change when our next baby comes along and i actually have to leave him/her after 4 months (we only get 4 months maternity leave), but for now i don't think i could do it. Also, we are currently in a flat with definitely nowhere near enough space to look after more than about 2 babies. We want to buy a house next year though, but it will also be small so i don't think there would be space to look after kids in it.


----------



## Huggles

Change of plans - my eyebrow wax has been cancelled :( The lady phoned to say she's sick - she sounded so bad i thought it was a man!


----------



## samsugar7

Huggles said:


> Change of plans - my eyebrow wax has been cancelled :( The lady phoned to say she's sick - she sounded so bad i thought it was a man!

:haha::haha::haha::haha: sorry that made me giggle


----------



## Carreg

lol Huggles that gave me my first smile of the day!!! All the more time for baking now :D

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Glad I could brighten up your day a bit both of you :D


----------



## hopeful4bfp

well instead of being able to give me dh a surprise bfp :witch: showed up this morning

I am soo disappointed... I know we've only been ntnp for 4 months and last month was the first time I even paid attention to when I o'd but it almost makes me feel like a failure as a wife and woman to not be able to give my husband the family he's always wanted

I had thought for sure this month due to my bb swelling and getting vains in them (which has never happened before) the neausia lightheadedness and everything else 

I guess I'm just gonna go drown myself in chocolate and try again next month


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: Hopeful

I'm sure your bfp will come soon - and until then Chocolate works wonders!

And remember, You're not a failure!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Oh goody, i just realised it's friday today - that means we finish at 4, not the usual 4:30 - only 17 min of work left! :yipee:


----------



## Carreg

alright for some Huggles!!! It's only just before 3 here, still 2 hours 15 to go!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Evening Girls!! :D

Have had a nice day shopping today wit my Mum, and she is as excited as me re babies, and we spent lots of time looking at baby bits, we were looking at some lovely pink clothes when my neighbour popped up behind me, and now she either thinks I'm mad, or pregnant!! :p I did a pregnacy test before AF arrived this month, a left the box outside the door to get tongues wagging!! :D Have also had my eyebrows waxed, so happy now too, as they were taking over my face!!

Dinner for one tonight as OH is on a late shift, so lots of BnB time, woooo!! He's at work again tomorrow, so will visit my mum again as she said earlier she has felt abit low this week and has been missing me, so may take her for a coffee. :coffee: And sunday hopefully a day out with hubby. :happydance:

Huggles, it really is wierd about hair, I have always had almost black hair, and it is much lighter since it grew back too!!


----------



## sequeena

Even everyone. :sex: today and hopefully all weekend!! :thumbup:

My sister in law gave birth yesterday and another friend just announced she's pregnant. I've got babies coming out of my ears but none of them are mine!! :haha:


----------



## kitjos

hopeful4bfp said:


> Almost makes me feel like a failure as a wife and woman to not be able to give my husband the family he's always wanted

Ditto that... :cry:. Your not alone but there's good support on this forum, it WILL happen one day, try and stay possitive (yes, i do know how hard it can be :hugs:)

_Sequeena_ - sound like your going to have your hands full!! :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Where is 4magpies? You've been so quiet lately - everything ok?


----------



## Clairikins

Hi Everyone!

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!

Just wanted to share :happydance:


----------



## samsugar7

Clairikins said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> Just wanted to share :happydance:


:cake::cake:

happy birthday


----------



## 24/7

Happy Birthday!! :D:D:D
xxxx


----------



## babyanise

happy birthday to you:dance::wohoo::cake::hug:


----------



## zebbed89

Happy Birthday! xx


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Happy Birthday!!!!!

Mine was the 4th and dh's was the 13th seems like a lot of people are born in august. I know 8 people just off the top of my head lol

well :dust: to everyone


----------



## Huggles

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY Clairikins! :cake:


----------



## Irishbabe

Happy Birthday :cake:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Well, I made the marshmallow cupcakes on Saturday. Great fun, but it takes long - about 2.5-3 hours! But we did thoroughly enjoy making them! Very very sweet! Not being a huge fan of marshmallows myself (crazy i know), next time i would put caramel in the centre (instead of melted marshmallow), and chocolate chips in the icing :D


----------



## Carreg

Happy Birthday Clairikins!! :cake:

Huggles the cakes look great :) They are fairly time consuming to make, yes, because you have to wait for the cakes to cool before you can out the marshmallows in and the icing on! Yours look fab! Love the ide of caramel in the middle and chocolate chips in the icing too, will definitely try that!

Hope everyone had a great weekend. OH & I went down to Southampton to see Felix on Saturday and took him swimming and then to an indoor play centre as it was such a wet and horrible day. We all had a great time and it was awesome to see Fe. Yesterday we did some housework that we negelected on Saturday then OH's parents came round for lunch and then we just chilled for a bit before going out to The Rex, which is a gorgeous restored Art Deco cinema near here where you sit on gorgeous plush velvet seats at tables and can have bottles of wine on ice & cheese platters whilst you watch, to see Much Ado About Nothing which is one of our favourite films...gotta love Kenneth Branagh!!

Back to work today...boooooo and AF is due tomorrow - double booo!!!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Happy Birthday Clairikins. Hope it was a good one for you.

The cakes look great. That reminds me, if I want decorations on my birthday cake, I'd better get making them this week!!! 

Had a fantastic weekend, went to see The Sorcer's Apprentice, the new Disney film with Nicholas Cage on Saturday. I know it's classified as a children's film, but hubbie and I thoroughly enjoyed it!!! Definitely light-hearted fun. Brilliant.

AF arrived this morning, grrr.... but I'm not too down hearted. Afterall if she hadn't then I may not have been able to fully enjoy my birthday pressie in September.... Alton Towers!!!! Woohoo, I finally booked the hotel on Friday, so we're staying at the resort hotel too!!!! Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Huggles

That cinema sounds so lovely!
Sounds so funny that you took Felix swimming when the weather was wet and miserable! But i'm guessing it was an indoor pool. Glad you got to spend some time with him - how's it working with him now living so much closer?

AF is due on Wed for me - so you and i seem to be almost in sync! I'm seriously hoping this month isn't as painful as last month. I was in total agony with cramps, but it was my first proper AF after JArrod's birth so i'm hoping it settles back to normal with this one.

Saturday I spent the day with my cousin at the house she is currently looking after for 2 weeks. Had a lovely time with her. We made nachos for lunch and then baked the cupcakes in the afternoon. We had great fun.

Sunday we went to the in-laws cos it's FIL's birthday tomorrow but BIL is leaving for overseas today so we had a birthday/farewell Sunday lunch. Was quite nice. My 4 year old niece kept wanting me to play with her so we were walking up and down the grass out front playing imaginery games before coming back inside into ouma's (afrikaans granny) bedroom where we carried on with the imaginery games.


----------



## Huggles

:witch: Well - seems like this is AF week - Dragonhawk today, Carreg tomorrow and me on Wed! :witch:

Just googled Alton Towers - never heard of it :blush: - it looks really awesome! You must definitely enjoy it dragonhawk!


----------



## Carreg

Huggles - yes, it was an indoor pool. There aren't many outdoor pools here, and they end to be unheated so freeeeeeeeezing cold!! It was good though, there was a wave machine and slides and fountains so Felix had a great time. He's only been living closer for about 10 days so this was the first time I'd been able to take advtange of it. It's pretty awesome though, it's just 1.5 hours to get down to him now instead of almost 4 which is fab. I have him again on August 27th for 4 days. Can't wait!!

This definitely seems like AF week! We should be NTNP buddies :) I'm hoping this one is as easy as the last one...when I was on the Pill before I had Felix and when I had the coil my periods were really painful and heavy but the last one, the first without the coil, was much lighter and nowhere near as painful so I'm hoping this month is the same! I hope yours is better this month too Huggles.

Gotta love imaginery games! Felix and I always play them in the car...it's usually imaginery dinosaurs coming to eat one of us and the other one has to be the ambulance who comes to the rescue!! Imaginery hide and seek is another favourite..always amusing when he's sitting right next to me in the car! :lol:

Hope you have a fab time at Alton Towers, dragonhawk. Haven't been there since last summer and have never stayed at the hotel. Really want to go back though and have a go on Thirteen! Air was my favourite last time, had a HUGE smile on my face all the way round!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Imaginary hide and seek in the car sounds interesting! LoL

It's great that you're getting to see Felix more often. I suppose before you coudlnt' just decide to take him out for one random day, whereas now you can! I'm really glad he's closer now.

The only indoor heated pools here are at the gyms. All other pools are outdoors and unheated! Sounds so nice with the wave machine, fountains etc.


----------



## Shady_R

Good morning girls. Havent read through all the posts since i last posted in this thread, ill catch up later lol. Alton Towers should be a good day. I went when i was about 10 i think lol, that was 20 years ago lol. I think i ovulated last week, we dtd around then too, so i could be lucky this month, im worried if i do though cause i have a colposcopy due next week, im not sure when af is due yet either, hopefully next monday. Not doing much today which im happy with, i seem to be suffering with not wanting to leave the house, spoke with my mw about this she says could be pnd, slight. Im rambling now lol, so im going to shoot for nowh speak to you all soon.


----------



## Huggles

Welcome back Shady_R :hi:

I have a calendar on my office wall with a quirky quote for each day and one for the month. I just love this month's quote and think it should hang in all our homes:

:smug: "If at first you don't succeed, do it the way your wife told you!" :smug:


----------



## 24/7

Lovely to hear you had a good time with Felix!! :)
Sorry to hear AF is on the way for so many of you!! My ewcm is here now with ovulation pains, so am very much hoping this could be the month!!! xxxxx


----------



## Huggles

:dust: good luck 24/7 - hope this month is your month!


----------



## Carreg

And the girl from Cardiff scores with an afternoon off!

That's right ladies, my stand in boss has declared an afternoon off due to the lack of work so I am hoooooome! Off to the garden to enjoy the fleeting sunshine and do some reading/maybe some cross stitch! Today has just got one hell of a lot better!

Hope you're all doing good!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Oh you are so lucky Carreg! Enjoy your afternoon of rest and relaxation :D


----------



## Clairikins

Hi guys

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Had a lovely weekend but am now in bed with a cold whilst OH does the garden - boo.

AF due this week too, Friday I think. Fx'd it doesn't arrive but completely symptom free so not too hopeful!

xx


----------



## Huggles

Hope you feel better soon Clairikins.
:dust: - hope AF stays away!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hey everyone sounds like yall had some great weekends

af is over after only 3 days? I don't know why this is happening (not that I'm complaining) but it concerns me that it has gone from one exrtreme ( very heavy and painful for 7 days) to the other (light pink blood and barely any cramps for 3 days) does anyone think the change could mean something bad is going on?

anyway :dust: to everyone


----------



## samsugar7

hopeful4bfp said:


> hey everyone sounds like yall had some great weekends
> 
> af is over after only 3 days? I don't know why this is happening (not that I'm complaining) but it concerns me that it has gone from one exrtreme ( very heavy and painful for 7 days) to the other (light pink blood and barely any cramps for 3 days) does anyone think the change could mean something bad is going on?
> 
> anyway :dust: to everyone

Hun mine have been all over the place since i was 12, i started off with periods of 16 days and at 12 thats really hard then the next month 1 day and they have been on and off the past 13 years. If your worried just go down to your Docs they can be quite helpfull to reassure you and suggest things that might help. 

xx


----------



## 24/7

I have always had changing periods!! When I first started at 13 they were every three weeks for seven days, then every two weeks for 6 days, and now they are every 26/27 days and last for 4/5 days, with vayring degrees of period related pains!! :( xxxx


----------



## hopeful4bfp

when I started at 11 I had then every 2 weeks for 7 days eventually they went to a 28 day cycle but the flow never changed always really heavy to I would stain my clothes in an hour 

af still come every 28 days it's just the flows a fraction of what it usually is just pink blood (not red) no clots or anything.... It wasn't even this light on bc

this has been going on since june and am worried it could mean something serious is going on or something... I'll be extremely happy if I'm ok and my body desided that it was done tourchering me once a month but with wanting to eventually ttc I'm afraid I might be making moutians out of molehills


----------



## dragonhawk

Hubbie and I love Alton Towers. (Annual passes for all of the Merlin parks.) We stayed for the first time in the resort hotel in June and it was great. (Not having to fight your way through the traffic to leave the car park at closing time was the best.) 

To be honest, Thirteen is over rated. We went on it expecting something amazing, but it was comparatively tame. But Nemesis and Air are our favourites. Eddie always laughs at me when we're on Nemesis, as I seem to spend the whole time giggling. :D 

Well, despite my original thoughts that I was going to get started on the decorations for my birthday cake last night, I ended up spending much of the time reading. I'm currently working my way through the Twilight books, for a second time. Oh yes, I'm hooked. :) Hopefully I'll get the ironing done tonight before we go to the gym and then we can just have a chill out evening. (No dancing tonight, weird.)


----------



## Shady_R

Good morning all. Sounds like alton towers is fun. Hopeful, i would try not to worry too much, although probably go see the dr if your worried about it, i have had periods go funny on me, where the flow and pain changes. I got a mountain of washing to fold from doing all the washing yesterday lol, im looking at it thinking really cant be bothered lol, but its got to be done. Then later this afternoon i have got my post natal check, which i am not looking forward too. Ah well get it out the way i suppose. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Huggles

Hopeful - maybe you should go ask your doctor and have it checked out just to put your mind at ease. I'm afraid i can't offer any suggestions as to why it might be doing this. But it's clearly worrying you so I reckon it can't hurt to get it checked.

Dragonhawk - I LOVE the Twilight series. Read the whole series in one week. Now i want to read it again but they are my friend's books and she's lent them to someone else so i have to wait :(


----------



## Carreg

Wooo Twilight ladies! I have lost count how many times I have read them (the main 4, plus the draft first bit of Midnight Sun and Bree Tanner) now. OH bought me the books for Christmas as I was complaining that I only had the e-books and I love books as a whole..well, everything..how they feel, how they smell, how the pages sound, how they look on shelves. I just love books! I have waaaaaaaay too many but would never ever get rid of a single one!
Huggles - I did the whole set in under a week too! Was even reading them on my phone at work!!! Sort of never meant to love them, I'd avoided them until I saw the first film at random (after it was released on DVD) then thought that maybe I ought to read the books (as one of my pet hates is not having read the original books of something as they are ALWAYS better) so I did and got totally sucked in! Oops! I do wish she would pick up Midnight Sun and carry it on thoguh...I know what happened was really upsetting and I can understand her anger about it but MAN the draft is AWESOME and I really want to read the rest!!!

Back in the office today...booooo. Hope everyone is having a nice day :)

Laura
xxx


----------



## samsugar7

So lovely ladies what are your plans for the day???

I am currently taking a break from painting as the fumes are horrid :nope: i have the living room door shut (can still see jaden as its glass) so that he doesnt get too much of a wiff. I am painting the kitchen with my bargain £2.50 tin of paint from homebase. And its enough to do the whole thing too :happydance:

I have done 1 wall and the edges above Jaden height already and its only 9.20am here go me with all the energy lol. I am hoping to get the bottom bits done whilst he is asleep later if he does want to come in and be nosy (ill have the back door and window open) he wont get covered in paint. 

If the rain holds off i might paint the outside fence too. :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

Wow samsugar you are full of energy! And 2.50 for a can of paint is a total bargain!

Carreg i haven't read Midnight Sun or Bree Tanner yet. But i also was staying away from the Twilight books cos i thought "ah please, vampires, boring!" Then my friend lent them to me and i was so hooked i was reading them under my desk at work! Coudln't put them down! Was quite disappointed with the movies though cos the books were just so much better - there is so much emotion in teh books that doesn't come across in the movies - although the latest movie was really good (i think it's hte third one).


----------



## Carreg

Huggles, you seriously need to read Midnight Sun!!! You can legally obtain it via Stephenie Meyer's website here. I was disappointed with the movies too, there's nowhere near enough depth in them at all. But then I always think that about movies that are made from books! That said, I am loving the soundtracks, especially the one for the first movie...am listening to it at my desk right now!

Have fun with the painting Sam!! What a bargain!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

thanks for the link laura. I'll definitely check it out as soon as our internet is working again. We've been having such problems with our internet at work lately, it keeps just going down and not working. Using my phone at the moment. But is soon as it's on again i'll download it and then i can read it at work!


----------



## dragonhawk

Midnight Sun is fantastic!!!! I never had any intention of reading the books, and then at work someone was selling all 4 standard ones for £15, and I just couldn't resist. I've now read them all twice through, except for Breaking dawn, which I'm currently in the middle of reading again. Hubbie rolls his eyes everytime I sit down at home, just because he has never been a big one for reading books! :)


----------



## Carreg

hehe dragonhawk, Breaking Dawn is probably my favourite of all the books. I'm braced for impact for thr film....I'm really worried they are going to totally mess it up as so far the films have been very sub par!! Good to see I'm not the only one who loves Midnight Sun :) Getting Edward's perspective is just great, and I love the way it is written, the bit where he first smells Bella and it describes how the scent hit him and when it nearly propels him from his seat a bit further on actually had me tensed up holding myself in my chair and feeling the same way! I get a bit too involved in books I think!!!
My OH is the same for books, he does like reading but it's not the first thing he will do with a spare moment (unlike me) and it takes him ages to get into a book and to read one so he just gets me to read aloud to him now! I don't mind as it means I get to read all my favourite books and it means we can actually talk about them because he has never read any books that I have! I have read him Twilight and we recently finished New Moon, we're having a break now and have gone back to the penultimate book of a fantasy sextology that we were reading but Eclipse will be on the menu very soon!

Well, I've just been for a tea/bathrooom trip and the witch is now in the building! Bah. Hope she buggers off soon!!

Laura
xxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> ... we're having a break now and have gone back to the penultimate book of a fantasy sextology that we were reading but Eclipse will be on the menu very soon!
> 
> Well, I've just been for a tea/bathrooom trip and the witch is now in the building! Bah. Hope she buggers off soon!!
> 
> Laura
> xxx

'scuse my ignorance, but what is "sextology"?

We can be AF buddies! (since neither of us are technically NTNP yet) - I'm due tomorrow.


----------



## samsugar7

OOOH do you ever get that "eish i hadnt started this job" feeling??? 

My "small" kitchen that i always moan about seems really big now lol


----------



## Huggles

LoL - I get that feeling often! Decided to defrost my fridge/freezer on saturday. It was all great and going well until i actually had to wipe it out and clean it after it all defrosted! Then i just wished it was finished already LoL.

Good luck with the painting - just think about how chuffed you'll feel when it's finished!

:happydance: I just got Midnight Sun - gonna start reading :book:


----------



## Huggles

Oh my word - it's AWESOME!!!!! How did i not know about it before????? Just finished chapter 1. I find myself reading faster and faster as he drives faster and faster LoL. About to start chapter 2. 

Thanks so much for the link Carreg!


----------



## Carreg

lol sextology is my made up word for a Hexalogy! Should have used the real word, not my silly version..sorry about that!! Something in 6 parts basically. hehe AF buddies is cool :) Maybe we'll get to be NTNP buddies soon!!!

How are you finding Midnight Sun??

xxx


----------



## Carreg

hehe yay Huggles! So glad you're enjoying it! It definitely does suck you in...I was like that with the driving too!! Have a good afternoon reading...and try not to be too gutted when it just suddenly ends, I was even though I was expecting it...I was all 'Nooooooooooooo I need moooore!!' :lol:

xxxx


----------



## Carreg

PS: you have got me wanting to read it again now...so that is what I'm going to do!! Sod work! :lol:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Just finished chapter 2. I finish work in 45 min - i don't want to go home - I want to reeeeaaaaddddd!!!!! :(


----------



## Carreg

lol can you not read it at home too? I very sneakily used some of the fancy software we have here to get round the copy protection and convert it into Word so I could print it, then I used my work facilities to spiral bound it so I have a hard copy at home now too! Naughty I know but I wanted to read it somewhere that wasn't on a screen!!

I'm on chapter 2 now too :) 2.5 hours of work left for me though

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - hard copies are definitely better than on the screen. Oooh, just remembered i've got my flash disk here - maybe i'll just save it on that and take it home to read!


----------



## Clairikins

Just wanted to join in. I am off work poorly and spending my time wisely by reading Eclipse. Not read them before and held off for the same reason as many (Vampires? Pah!) but I am loving them! 

We are on a bit of a conveyor belt with my mil reading them first and then I read them and hand over to a friend. Bless MIL, she read solidly over the weekend so she could give me no.3 as part of my birthday present! Her partner was barely talking to her. Soooo worth it though.


----------



## Huggles

Your mil sounds so sweet! Enjoy reading and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Carreg

awww Clairikins your MIL sounds so lovely :) I hope you're not too ill and feel better soon...I'm sure Eclipse is helping :lol:

Hometime for me in a few mins - yaaaay! Got to go pick the OH up and then not sure what...I feel like utter crap now cos of AF and can't be arsed with cooking so maybe takeaway....or maybe OH can cook but I don't think I want to lose a single minute of snuggling on the sofa with him time!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Has anyone else here used OPK's? From my dates, EWCM and OV pains I thought I was ovulating now, but I bought a CB OPK thing today and it has come back negative and I feel really sad.... Have we missed ovulation? Is it late? :(


----------



## samsugar7

Hi 24/7 keep trying you might serge later today or tomorow. My cycles are all over the place so im using OPK's and charting my temp to give me a clue of when to expect AF. 

xx


----------



## 24/7

I hope so, and feeling abit :( about TTC tonight, I am so desperate for our BFP, and I knew with my health it wouldn't be an easy journey but I hoped it would just happen, as I just want it so much. xxxx


----------



## Huggles

24/7 as long as you :sex: every 2-3 days you won't miss it. Don't focus too much on exactly when ov is - rather make you sure you :sex: at least every third day (preferably every second day) and that way there'll always be :spermy: around when you ovulate!


----------



## Carreg

don't be disheartened 24/7 :hugs:
Had a chinese takeaway tonight as I couldn't be arsed cooking so feeling fat and full now, doubly so cos of AF but oh well, it was yummy!
Hope you're all having a good evening!

xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi :wave:

Hoping I can join you ladies. 

We have been NTNP since June. No luck yet and the :witch: got me today so that is this month out!

We have a little boy already and it took us just under a year of NTNP to concieve him. 

Im still off work at the moment and due back (after extended maternity leave) in January, but hoping to have had a BFP by then. Fingers crossed!

Anyway just thought I would say hi & look forward to chatting with you!! 

xx


----------



## Huggles

Oooh, i love Chinese takeaway! We went out last night supposedly for a cheap fish and chips special the one restaurant chain was having as it's their "birthday". But the queue was soooo long that we landed up going next door to the sushi belt and spending 6 times the amount of money! But it was yummy :D

Welcome Mummy-L - hopefully you'll get your BFP soon! Here's some :dust: to help you along!

This is definitely :witch: week! LoL


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girlies. :hugs:
Feel abit better now OH is home and I have had a little moan, so hopefully after a good sleep I'll feel abit better. xxxx


----------



## samsugar7

I am never picking up a paintbrush again :haha::haha:

I have painted the whole kitchen all 15ft of it (just 15ft long no idea how wide lol) then got the clever idea of putting the first coat on our 22ft long garden fence!!! I have only just finished painting, in the dark lol

I am officially mad!!!


----------



## Huggles

lol, well done sam! Now u deserve a nice long hot bath! :shower:


----------



## samsugar7

Huggles said:


> lol, well done sam! Now u deserve a nice long hot bath! :bath:


I would kill for a bath!!! We only have a shower :cry: the only time i have been in a bath in 3 years was the birthing pool having Jaden and that really doesnt count!!!! :haha::haha::haha:

But thank you huggles I love doing stuff round the house..... no i lie i love it when stuff is done around the house i dont have to be the one doing it :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Brooklyn

My husband and I just got married last month, but we've been NTNP for a year and 3 months. Still nothing. I'm SO frustrated. Why is it so difficult for something that's supposed to be so natural to actually happen? I've tried everything I've read and that people have told me, and still nothing! 
Yesterday though, I had some spotting. I finished my period last week, so I'm wondering if that is a sign of pregnancy or not?! My mom told me a while ago that she had her period for the first three months or so that she was pregnant with me, so I'm starting to wonder if something like that would be genetic. I have had no symptoms of pregnancy either. Anyone that can help shed some light???


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls! I've been missing for a few weeks..actually went a bit into full on TTC mode for the past few weeks lol! I ovulated late and now I'm in 2ww craziness...8dpo currently and getting nervous! :)

24/7, some women never get pos OPKs and since the surge is so short it's easy to miss it, so I wouldn't worry. :hugs: The advice you've been given to just keep :sex: is the best you can do! Good luck.

samsugar, that sounds tiring! You're very ambitious, and I bet it will turn out lovely.

Huggles and Carreg, I looove the Twilight books (and like you am dissapointed in the films, but I still love them for what they are). I haven't yet read Midnight Sun. Something doesn't feel right about reading at my computer screen. But I want to read it so I should just suck it up and do it even if my eyes start to hurt...Huggles, I take it you're enjoying it so far?

Anyways hope all you lovely NTNP ladies are doing wonderfully. I think I still count as NTNP but just can't help the symptom spotting haha.


----------



## Huggles

Brooklyn said:


> My husband and I just got married last month, but we've been NTNP for a year and 3 months. Still nothing. I'm SO frustrated. Why is it so difficult for something that's supposed to be so natural to actually happen? I've tried everything I've read and that people have told me, and still nothing!
> Yesterday though, I had some spotting. I finished my period last week, so I'm wondering if that is a sign of pregnancy or not?! My mom told me a while ago that she had her period for the first three months or so that she was pregnant with me, so I'm starting to wonder if something like that would be genetic. I have had no symptoms of pregnancy either. Anyone that can help shed some light???

Have you had any tests to see why you're taking so long to conceive? I now here that if an otherwise healthy couple hasn't conceived after 12 months of regular :sex: with no contraception then they start investigating to see if there's a reason.

As for the spotting one week after your period - i'm not really sure but i think it's too soon for it to be pregnancy symptoms. Even implantation bleeding would take longer than one week after a period as ov usually only occurs 1-2 weeks after a period. So not really sure. Maybe wait a week and then poas just to make sure.


----------



## Huggles

Allie84 said:


> Hi girls! I've been missing for a few weeks..actually went a bit into full on TTC mode for the past few weeks lol! I ovulated late and now I'm in 2ww craziness...8dpo currently and getting nervous! :)
> 
> 24/7, some women never get pos OPKs and since the surge is so short it's easy to miss it, so I wouldn't worry. :hugs: The advice you've been given to just keep :sex: is the best you can do! Good luck.
> 
> samsugar, that sounds tiring! You're very ambitious, and I bet it will turn out lovely.
> 
> Huggles and Carreg, I looove the Twilight books (and like you am dissapointed in the films, but I still love them for what they are). I haven't yet read Midnight Sun. Something doesn't feel right about reading at my computer screen. But I want to read it so I should just suck it up and do it even if my eyes start to hurt...Huggles, I take it you're enjoying it so far?
> 
> Anyways hope all you lovely NTNP ladies are doing wonderfully. I think I still count as NTNP but just can't help the symptom spotting haha.

Welcome back and I hope the 2ww flies by for you. Here's some :dust: - hopefully you get a nice :bfp:

I am loving Midnight Sun but unfortunately didn't get to read any more of it last night as we had to go back to the in-laws cos it was fil's birthday and dh insists on going to wish people on their actuall birthdays even if we were there 2 days before.

You can definitely still symptom spot when you're in NTNP!


----------



## Huggles

Just been to the loo - no :witch: yet although she is due today. Kind of weird really cos she normally appears shortly after i get to work. Will check again in about 2 hours - hope she's landed by then. (lol - i must be the only person here that actually wants her to arrive!)

Hey Carreg - I thought of a new acronym for us - we should be WTTSP instead of NTNP - Wanting To Try but Still Preventing :haha:

Got a bit of a tickle/burn in my throat - hope i'm not getting sick. My one gland in my neck also feels a little bit swollen. DH said this morning that he's feeling a bit feverish. We havent' been sick for ages even though we've been around loads of sick people. Hoping we manage to fight it off before it takes a hold. I'm drinking lots of vitamin C just in case.


----------



## dragonhawk

Fingers crossed that she turns up for you Huggles. 

To be honest, I was relieved that she turned up this month for me. It may have seriously hampered my plans for my birthday, although what a birthday present that would have been!!!!

AF is still around for me at the mo, the strange thing is, it's lighter than it's been in years (sorry, TMI I know) so I guess that's probably to do with my body getting itself back to a normal equilibrium after being on the pill for so long. 

Still reading Breaking Dawn (for the second time) but have managed to leave the book at home, if I'd have brought it with me to work, I don't think I could have left it in my bag!!!! I've just got to the natural end of the section that I suspect is where they will break the book into two, when making the films.

I'm not disappointed with the films, but I think that's mainly to do with the fact that I saw the films first and THEN read the books. That way round, it's heightened the fun for me. 

Causes some interesting conversations at home though, because hubbie can't understand my interest in vampires. He always thought that I'd 'prefer' werewolves! Nah, it's always been vampires for me!!!! LOL


----------



## Huggles

Still no :witch: I'm thinking maybe she's not coming today afterall. Maybe tomorrow? Had a few minor cramps starting last night and have a few very minor ones today - feels like she's about to make an appearance. I never had regular periods before - I knew roughly which week they would start, but as to the exact length of my cycle it varied from 28 days to about 35 days so i never knew when it would start. But i also never knew about things like Luteal phase so I now figured it was just my ovulation day changing which is quite normal. So this time i counted the days from ov to AF last month and then counted the days after ov this month and that's how i came up with today being :witch: day. Hopefully it's just one day out and starts tomorrow.

We did :sex: at the beginning of my cycle, just after AF stopped last month, using only withdrawal. Then we used condoms the rest of the month until this week when we again only used withdrawal on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday blush: busy 3 days :blush:). I figured both times would be safe - especially this last week. Starting to wonder about the one just after last AF though as I know sperm can last a while inside. But i'm fairly sure it was too long before ov.

Hopefully later today or tomorrow she finally makes an appearance...

(please don't get me wrong, I would be thrilled to be pregnant again - it's just not quite the right time yet, would be happier if it only happened after Sept AF or better still anytime from January 2011 onwards)


----------



## Carreg

Morning everyone! Welcome to the new ladies :hugs:

Huggles - I love sushi soooo much! We went out for sushi last week...mmmmmm..can't get enough of it! Love our new acronym :D Hope the witch arrives for you soon :)

Allie - you should definitely suck it up and read on the screen! It's in PDF format so you can enlarge it as much as you want to make it easier....or I can just post you my sneakily printed copy if you want!! (it is A4 spiral bound though so not handy book sized unfortunately!)

Feeling a bit better today, still crampy but not as bad. Tired though as every night for the last week I've had bad dreams about OH leaving me and/or me not having time to have kids before it gets too late! everytime I wake up, I just go back to sleep and have another version of the same dream. Grrrrr. Did kinda mention I'd like a decision by this AF but I don't think I'm going to get one...or not the one I want anyway!

What is everyone up to today?
xxx


----------



## Huggles

Shame Carreg - not a nice dream to have at all. :hugs: Hope you get the answer you want soon.

I'm not up to much today - don't really have much work this month. Next month is set to be a very busy month workwise, but this month is soooo slow. Gonna read more midnight sun just now - with a cup of tea and my last marshmallow cupcake! :D
Just finished piecing together a map for someone. He gave me this big map and asked me to copy it for him - but i can only do A4 size copies so i did various copies and then sat and pieced them together until they made a big map.

it's my brother's birthday today. Not sure if we're gonna pop in tonight to wish him or on the weekend rather. I sms'd him to ask which he'd prefer but he hasn't replied yet.

Oh regarding sushi - I had this new one that i haven't tasted before - smoked salmon california roll. It has avo, feta and smoked salmon in it - oh my gosh it was soooo nice - a real taste sensation!


----------



## Carreg

Work is the same for me this month, really quiet but set to pick up again next month. LOL @ the map jigsaw...sounds tedious, but at least it passed some time I guess! I have been researching things to do in Milan as OH mentioned last night that he may well have to go out there for a trade show with work in September and I always try and fly out to join him for the last day or two and sometimes a couple of days afterwards too if it is ending on a Friday. Firstly cos I hate being on my own for too long and secondly because if his work are paying for the hotel and all I have to pay for is my flight then it makes it a cheap way to have a mini holiday!!!

Happy birthday to your brother :)

Can't believe you made your cupcakes last so long!! OH took ours to work with him so they were gone in a day!

oooh...we have those rolls here too, except it's cream cheese not feta. Mmmm I love feta though, that would be awesome. Gah, hungry now!!! Better make a cup of tea!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Milan sounds promising - definitely good to take advantage of a cheap holiday!

The only reason the cupcakes lasted so long is cos i'm not a fan of marshmallows. Have been sending one to work with DH every day so far, but i haven't been eating them. Had two on saturday when i made them and then one on Sunday i think but haven't had any since. Only DH has been eating them!


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, I've never been to Italy, have always wanted to though so fingers crossed! I got to go to Amsterdam in January because of another trade show and that was awesome. January might be Vegas! Went there in October 2008 for an actual holiday and loved it so much that I am desperate to go back!!

Arghhh...bloody work!!! I am working on a bid for a rail company and the bid manager wants a train on the front cover...I tell her that I had had the same idea but we don't have any corporate approved images of trains so we can't use one (I had used an image of a departures board which was generic and could be for an airport or a train station) whereupon she says 'Can't you just get one off the web and say I did it?' - erm how about no? We have copyright laws for a reason and we have not been allowed to use images from the web for a VERY long time because we have to use only paid for and approved images so we don't get in trouble! And if I do that and say you did it I will get a rocket in the arse for it because I should have noticed that it wasn't an approved image and told you to change it! I can't just magic up a train image if we don;t have one, I have given an alternative and said if you don't like that then I can use of of our standard corporate company images instead (generic people in generic corproate poses, as commissioned by our directors) but I can't break the law!! Grrr!

Sorry for the rant!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL Carreg - rant away! Can't you take a photo of a train and use that? Or is that not allowed cos it's a specific train maybe?

Maybe when you're in Milan you can get all romantic and seduce OH into :sex: without protection!


----------



## Carreg

That wouldn't be allowed because it hasn't been approved by Group (our parent company) etc etc etc. We can only use photos that have been commissioned by the company or we have bought and paid for online (from i-stock etc) - it is a bit of a pain in the behind but usually causes no problems, people know the rules!!!

Hehe maybe re Milan!! It's not so much seducing him into not using protection but seducing him into BD'ing at all at Ov time!!! That said, the dates for Milan are set to be right over AF so no point anyway!! Has the witch arrived for you yet?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Aaah, that's a bugger. Nope, no witch yet :shrug:


----------



## 24/7

Negative OPK again today!! :( 
Took my clearblue to work, haha!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

But according to your ticker you're only due to ovulate in 2 days. Maybe all the other signs were signs that it's approaching and you haven't missed it after all!


----------



## Carreg

Can't advise re Clear Blues but I use IC OPKs and they get every so faintly darker and darker until Ov day when they are spectacularly darker. Sometimes I get 2 days of very dark lines which just means the surge was only just starting on the first day so Ov was most likely on the 2nd day. You certainly will only get negatives prior to Ov though, even if it's only a day or 2 to go until you are supposed to Ov...you willprobably see a definite positive in a day or two, I find you really can't miss them on ICs (don't know about CB). Are you testing at the same time every day? I read advice that said to test at around late lunchtime as when you get the surge it's 12-36 hours later that you ovulate so if you test every 12 hours in the middle of the day you usually can't miss it.

Hope that helps!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Noooooooooo, just finished Midnight Sun - it didn't even get to where he shows himself in the sun!!!!!!! NNNnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! :(


----------



## Carreg

LOL awww Huggles!!! I warned you not to be too disappointed when it stopped! I know, it's rubbish. I really wish she would put it behind her now and carry on writing it but, sadly, I don't think she will ever finish it now and it's really sad because it really is so good. I would love to see the other books from Edward's point of view too.

Have a cup of tea and a biscuit (if you have any!) - that always makes everything better!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - i finally had my cup of tea and cupcake whilst reading the last chapter! She should definitely finish writing it though. She might feel like it's a waste of time cos everyone's read it already though so won't buy it. But if that's the case she's totally wrong - having read this far and been denied the ending i think even more people will but it just to see how it ends! She really should finish it.


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, but it was her decision to make it legally available via her website...but I guess after it got leaked then she didn't see any point in keeping it under wraps anymore. I just wish the person who leaked it (her website says that she knows who it must have been because she only gave out a limited number of copies and they all had subtle differences in them to identify them, so she can tell from the original leaked copy who it was who let it happen) had..well..just NOT done something so silly in the first place, then this wouldn't be happening and we'd all have another fab book!! It winds me up more the more I think about it!!


15 mins til home time, yay!

What has everyone got planned for this evening? I have nothing planned as yet, just home and dinner.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

We're going to my brother to wish him for his birthday. Nothing wildly exciting. DH just got home - he's super stressed with work and stuff - too much work to do at work and too much ad-hoc work to do at home (both my dad and my sil have him doing extra work for them). So now he's playing x-box to destress while i wait for supper to cook (previously prepared and then frozen macaroni cheese with mince).


----------



## Carreg

mmmmmm I love macaroni cheese!! We're just having grilled salmon with sweet potato mash & veggies to make up for the unhealthy chinese last night!!!

Sorry to hear your DH is stressing :( Hopefully a good x-box session (and maybe a sneaky beer?) will help him chill out and relax. Hope his workload quietens down soon!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks, i also hope his workload improves soon - he's getting such neck spasms from starting at the pc all the time.

I had a weekend of madness/preparation about 3 months ago (when i was still pregnant) where i decided to precook a whole bunch of meals and freeze them because i was getting lazy about cooking after work and i didn't feel like constant take-out - so i made and froze about 15 meals! There was a fair amount of mac and cheese (both plain and with mince) in amongst those. Busy baking the last one :( Now all that's left are 3 butternut, spinach and ricotta lasagna's that didn't come out so nice so we've been avoiding them LoL.


----------



## dragonhawk

To be honest, I don't care that it was leaked. I just want her to finish it. Afterall I would buy it anyway, I think there's something really good about the books, although I haven't brought myself to get the Bree Tanner one yet.

Grrr..... Stupid person that leaked it!

Macaroni and cheese with Chilli beef mixed in is one of my favourite comfort foods. :) That and cheesy mashed potato. ;)


----------



## Huggles

Oooh, cheese mashed potato also sounds yummy!

I haven't read Bree Tanner yet - i didn't even know it existed until Monday night when i saw it in a shop and then you guys mentioned it on tuesday as well!


----------



## 24/7

I don't know why but my ticker is on the wrong day, silly thing!!
I have a clearblue OPK thing, that has the happy face if you are ovulating, I'm hoping I ovulated early, although it would have been on day 8 or 9 if I did, as thats when I had EWCM, but then again I could be ovulating late, I just want something to test positive, even if it is a silly OPK!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Inge

Ov yesterday! we didnt DTD ov day but did in the days running up to and maybe later tonight. Everything else is cool. Work is very busy though!


----------



## Allie84

24/7 I thnk EWCM comes before ovulation, so you may not have ov'ed yet.

Huggles sorry AF is missing! 

Carreg and Huggles, do you work freelance? Ahh, I would love to work for myself....

I think I will just suck it up and read Midnight Sun online but the sudden ending...that will drive me crazy. I too am soooo angry at the person who leaked it! So silly...and now we all have to suffer.

Hello and :hugs: to everyone else and new people! :flower:


----------



## Allie84

Carreg said:


> Can't advise re Clear Blues but I use IC OPKs and they get every so faintly darker and darker until Ov day when they are spectacularly darker. Sometimes I get 2 days of very dark lines which just means the surge was only just starting on the first day so Ov was most likely on the 2nd day. You certainly will only get negatives prior to Ov though, even if it's only a day or 2 to go until you are supposed to Ov...you willprobably see a definite positive in a day or two, I find you really can't miss them on ICs (don't know about CB). Are you testing at the same time every day? I read advice that said to test at around late lunchtime as when you get the surge it's 12-36 hours later that you ovulate so if you test every 12 hours in the middle of the day you usually can't miss it.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> xxx

Carreg...I got one pos OPK last Sunday and one very, very pos OPK on Monday. I've been assuming Tues. was ovulation day (back to neg OPK) but are you saying it might have actually been on Sunday or Monday?
As you can tell, I'm itching to test :blush: lol


----------



## Huggles

Good luck Inge - dtd days leading up to ov is a good thing - hopefully your egg got caught! :dust:

Allie - no i don't freelance/work for myself. I work for a company that is technically part of one of our universities - but they kind of created the post for me (i started there temping to cover my cousin's maternity leave) and so it was a slow start as my work used to be spread out over other people. So they got me to come in and take a bit of work off of a couple of people to make their workloads lighter. But work is still often slow. We send out publications each quarter, so for one month each quarter i'm busy sending out those publications and stuff, but then for the other two months there's not much to do - just updating this and that or helping out here and there and doing invoices on one day each month. Sounds great and all but can get pretty boring. Great environment though with lovely people and a great atmosphere so i can't complain too much (and it gives me loads of time on BnB!).


----------



## Allie84

It doesn't sound too bad Huggles! Time for BnB is always good. :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

Ok, I'm getting a bit nervous now. AF still hasn't shown up - which means it is doubtful she will show up today (normally shows up by the time i've gotten to work which was almost an hour ago). I've also had the following symptoms (which were all things that happened when i first fell pregnant with Jarrod also - before i'd even done a test):

Dropping things for the past week and a bit
AF-type cramps (very mild)
I felt a bit nauseous Tuesday morning
My tummy has been working overtime
And today it seems like my brain has left me - can't remember names and stuff
I keep waking up about an hour and half before my alarm
I'm starting to need the loo more often than usual

I'm sure it's probably nothing and AF will show up tomorrow (fx) and until now i kept convincing myself that each of those things was cos AF is about to start. But it hasn't yet. It could just be late - like it always used to be - but according to my luteal phase length last month (ov based on EWM only) it should have started yesterday or today at the latest.

i'm scared to do a test cos i'm scared of the result. If it's positive i'll be happy and scared, if it's negative i'll be disappointed and relieved.

Trying to continue convincing myself it'll start tomorrow and that all these symtpoms are just cos AF is due - but i'm not entirely sure i believe myself all that much anymore.

Oh dear, if it still hasn't started tomorrow then i'll buy a test on my way home from work and test saturday morning - don't want to test just before work cos i want to be able to be at home after the result to deal with whichever emotions hit me.


----------



## 24/7

Morning Huggles!! :D
All those symptoms could be either, hopefully you will know either way very soon. xxxx

Off on a work activity day in a little while, and I so don't want to!! :( But once its over I'm off 'til wednesday, which is a plus!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

Is anyone out there?!?!?! - My mind works overtime when i'm bored or have nothing to do. And since i can't concentrate on work at hte moment (too nervous about possibly being pregnant!) I keep coming back here but no-one's online it seems (not in any of my threads!).

Need the loo again - just went half an hour ago! But i'm sure it's just all in my head so gonna try and hold out (also don't want my cousin getting suspicious - she sits by the front desk reception which i have to walk right past to get to the loo).

Still got mild cramping - very mild.

I wish I at least knew whether i wanted a positive or a negative result - part of me wants one and part of me wants the other! I don't even know what I want!!!!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh - (think i'm losing it a bit :blush:)


----------



## 24/7

I'm here for a little while!! :D xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> Morning Huggles!! :D
> All those symptoms could be either, hopefully you will know either way very soon. xxxx
> 
> Off on a work activity day in a little while, and I so don't want to!! :( But once its over I'm off 'til wednesday, which is a plus!! xxx

yay - i'm not alone here! :happydance:

Thanks 24/7 - hopefully i'll know one way or the other and can stop wondering.

What kind of work activity are you going to? Sounds really nice to be off til next Wed! Definite incentive to want the day to go faster!


----------



## 24/7

It's an outdoor activity day, not really my thing, I can't really keep up with everyone else and find it a real strain on my body since I wasn't very well. There are weight limits for it, so I hope I'm too small then I can just go home!! :D Not very team spirited but they booked it without me knowing what it was, and now I'm stuck going!! 

So glad to be off work though, I'm not really enjoying it at the moment, and just want to be pregnant instead, which means changing my role slightly, and I can't wait for that!! :p xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

I've just logged in too.... :)
Needed to get all of the early morning checks etc done, before I could feel happy to come online and just chill out for a moment. :)

Big hugs, Huggles.... Hopefully you'll have an answer one way or the other soon. As they are similar symptoms to those that you've had previously, I would be more inclined to get a test asap, just because I'm not sure I could handle the wait until the weekend.

Good Morning Everyone. :)


----------



## Huggles

I also hate physical activities and teambuilding stuff - also not very team-spirited.

Hope you get pregnant soon and get into a better role at work! :dust:

Oh, also, i wanted to ask you regarding not being very well - this is just for my own curiousity because i had never even heard of coeliac before you mentioned it here - but how does it make you sick? I really know nothing about it other than that you are gluten intolerant, but in my mind that simply means you mustn't eat gluten and then everything's fine :dohh: - how does it make you sick?


----------



## Huggles

dragonhawk said:


> I've just logged in too.... :)
> Needed to get all of the early morning checks etc done, before I could feel happy to come online and just chill out for a moment. :)
> 
> Big hugs, Huggles.... Hopefully you'll have an answer one way or the other soon. As they are similar symptoms to those that you've had previously, I would be more inclined to get a test asap, just because I'm not sure I could handle the wait until the weekend.
> 
> Good Morning Everyone. :)

Yay, another person to chat to! :happydance:

It's funny because normally i would be the same - at the first thought that i might be pregnant run out and buy a test cos i just can't wait. But i think at the moment i'm so scared of the result that i'm kind of avoiding it a bit cos it's not real until there's proof iykwim?

But i doubt i will make it to saturday - will probably buy one on my way home - i'm not very good at waiting :blush: I just think it would be better if i found out for sure early saturday morning cos then i've got the whole weekend to get used to the idea rather than sitting smouldering in my office worrying about it.

It's really very confusing cos part of me is excited and happy at the thought that i might be pregnant, and part of me is scared cos it's the wrong time...

...really need the loo again...not sure how much longer i can wait...only went an hour ago...


----------



## dragonhawk

Argh, I hate so called team building exercises too. 

Honestly, if I wanted to go raft-building or make a model out of straws, I'd much rather go with my family and friends and then chill out and relax. Team building exercises always seem to end up having the highly competitive individuals 'taking over' (there was always one particular collegue at my last place like this) that would go over the top or completely take over.

Grrr....

Hopefully the team-building thing will be OK/manageable and maybe even a little bit fun for you.

Hugs!!!


----------



## dragonhawk

Huggles said:


> ...really need the loo again...not sure how much longer i can wait...only went an hour ago...

He he... Then GO!!!!!:blush:


----------



## dragonhawk

Hubbie and I went to our normal dance lesson and practice session last night. Oh my goodness, do my feet ache!!!! I'm shattered this morning. At least I've got a desk job (most of the time) so I can slip my shoes off and wriggle my toes all day. Hooray!!!

My partner in crime (only other person that works on the system that I administer) is away on annual leave at the moment, so I've got Radio 2 on. It's bliss. ;)

Oh, it's our wedding anniversary on 6th September, need some ideas for something to do. Although with it being a Monday, I'm going to have to attend Street Dance first, as on the 18th Sept I've got a dance competition for it!!!! ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Huggles

LoL Dragonhawk - I always take my shoes off under my desk and very often wonder around our office in my socks!

What kind of dancing do you do? Ballroom?


----------



## 24/7

I'm not team spirited either, especially not with these people!! :p

Heres my coeliac story.... I was really unwell for 5/6 years, it started with palpitations and fainting when I was about 15, but it was always put down to anxiety and low blood pressure and ignored by the doctors. Then I was unbelievably tired all the time, and it was never normal tired, it was way beyond that, but that was put down to not eating enough red meat?!? I started feeling sick alot, but not the normal feeling either, but thought this was normal. My hair then started falling out, I was fainting all the time, couldn't control my blood sugar levels, or my blood pressure, I started having awful tummy pains and upset stomachs, couldn't sleep, couldn't really eat, had wierd headaches that stopped me from being able to speak properly, funny vision. By this point I weighed less than 7 stone, and one day at work I just collapsed, and was rushed to hospital in an ambulance, and finally someone started taking my seriously!! They first tried to say I was anorexic, and even my family believed them, but thankfully my OH stood up to them all, and tried to make them believe they were wrong, and eventually they did, and they though it might be leukemia or a tumour on my aorta, but they were ruled out in the end, and eventually I saw a consultant who also said there was nothing wrong, but that he had to do one blood test to discharge me, and the blood test was for coeliac. It came back positve, and it was a combination of the best and worst day of my life!! Coeliac itself is an autoimmune disease, that makes your body start destroying your intenstines when you eat gluten. I feel much better now, but still have good days and bad days, I just worry alot about the future as it causes cancers and other problems, and also about TTC, as it affects your fertility, can cause miscarriage and still bith. :( But I try and stay positive. xxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh yay, morning dragonhawk!! :D
One person organised that day, and it's all about her, and her closest friend at work, YAWN xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Morning, morning, morning.
Hubbie and I compete in Ballroom and Latin American dancing. But I also do Street Dance. Took my first medal in Street last September and managed to qualify for the Nationwide Finals up in Blackpool. So this year, I'm determined to qualify again. Hey if we do get a :bfp: this September, depending on how I feel/cope etc I love the idea of being the only person doing Street Dance and 6 months preggers. 

Fortunately I checked with the docs when I went for my TCC appointment several months ago about the dancing and they basically said to carry on for as long as I felt able. Because I do so much, there could actually be more problems for me, if I was to just stop altogether!!! Excellent! :)


----------



## Carreg

Morning girls!

Allie - I don't work freelance, unfortunately! I work for a large IT and business outsourcing company as a bid support administrator. Basically whenever we tender for contracts I have to answer some of the less technical questions and generally make sure the documents that we submit are in the company template (unless the client wants it in their template, then I have to make sure it stays how they want it) and conform to our brand guidelines, then I have to print the final submission however many times it is needed and make sure it's presented properly in folders with appropriate covers (which I also have to make), burn CD copies, send off email copies, arrange couriers to take it and then make sure it all arrives with the client safely! Generally my work day is one of two ways, dead quiet because I haven't got a bid on (like now) so am only oing the odd bit of formatting or printing for other people OR totally flat out frantic because the bid is due for submission that day or the next day and the bid managers are still pissing about gettign the technical or pricing stuff sorted or haven't written the executive summary or decide to change something at the last minute. It's not unusual for me to work late into the night when a bid has to go out the next morning (10pm is pretty normal) and occasionally I'll work all night too (I've done 9am one day til 4am the next before personally but others in my team have done a 26 hour shift, from 9am one day til 11am the next day to get a bid out the door by midday!)

Huggles - you're my AF buddy and I'm telling you to go and test!!! :lol: :lol: Good luck!!

Dragonhawk - what sort of dancing do you do? It is my new years resolution every year (for the last 5 years) to learn ballroom & latin but I still haven't done it. Ex-hubby wasn't interested and current OH is 2 inches shorter than me when I'm barefoot so not the best dance partner!!! I swear I'll learn one day though!!

Hope everyone is having a reasonable day. Friday tomorrow - yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!

xxxx


----------



## dragonhawk

See last message. :)

Good thing for me, without shoes, I'm 5'6'' and hubbie is 5'8'' so even when I've 2 1/2'' heels on there isn't that much difference. Latin isn't too much of a problem anyway, because Ed wears 1.5'' cuban heel shoes for that. (Google mens Latin shoes for the idea.) :)


----------



## Huggles

Thanks for the rundown 24/7 - makes a lot more sense now :hugs:

The dancing sounds like fun dragonhawk. I did ballet for 15 years (stopped at age 19) and then did highland dancing for 5 years. Don't do anything at the moment though. 
Wow, now i feel even bigger - I am 5'8" (approximately - 1.72m) and DH is 6'2" !

Carreg - your work sounds a bit like mine - either busy or dead. Although even when i'm busy it's nowhere near as hectic as yours sounds.


----------



## 24/7

Off to POAS now, will update when I get a :) or :( xxxx


----------



## dragonhawk

I did ballet from 2 until I was 10. The only reason that I stopped was that I was dancing to such a level I couldn't continue until I was allowed to wear pointe shoes and we couldn't wear those until we were 12 years old. So I was attending the classes, but had to do all of the classes in flat shoes. I got incredibly bored and infuriated as a result. Later I started doing it again at 12 but it wasn't the same, that school didn't push students and as a result I was having to do things that were to a much lower level than I was doing at 8. I got bored with that and asked my mother to pull me out.

Carried on doing tap and disco until I was 14, and then chose to stop dancing to concentrate on my school work. :) I had a list of things that I wanted to attain, and in order to get to my final goal of university, I went to Grammar School and so wanted to work hard there. I'm pleased I did it that way.


----------



## 24/7

Negative again!! :(
Off to rubbish team building I go.... xxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh sorry 24/7.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Hey 4magpies - good to see you're still lurking around!

Sorry it's negative 24/7 :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I was lurking to see 24/7's result!! Haha. Im a sucker for POAS stalking....

Only 10 weeks till I can TTC... cant wait.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Sorry for the BFN 24/7 :( Try not to kill anyone at team building. I hate those things!!

You're all making me want to dance now!! Bah. Oh, and don't feel bad about being tall Huggles...I am 5ft 10.5 in bare feet....OH is only 5ft 8 :lol: What I wouldn't give for a nice 6ft 2 man!!!!

Today is dragging already. Time for coffee and a CD I think!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 5ft 7ish my OH is 6ft 1 so nice and tall...

He would never dance with me though I dont think...

I used to do tap and ballet from a young age but then I gave up and started riding then gave that up and got fat!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - i gave up the highland dancing (when i was 27) cos i started getting too fat and felt like an old fat lump jumping around on the stage with 16 year old skinny girls! :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

I've never been like skinny but after I stopped riding it piled on.. I dont think I realised how much I was doing.

Now I have to diet and its rubbish!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I've also never been skinny - always had a bit of a problem with my weight, but i gave up dieting cos every time i tried i would lose to start wtih and then get depressed and land up gaining back double what i lost. So i always ended heavier than before i started!

now i just try to keep my weight stable and every now and then i try to make sure we're eating healthily etc if i notice we've been eating a lot of rubbish and picking up weight as a result. But we really need to start doing exercise. Funnily enough when i fell pregnant with Jarrod i lost 6kg! 500g (appr. 1lb) every week for the first 12 weeks! And i wasn't even trying nor was i throwing up so no idea how it worked, but i was so happy. Then i started gaining it back slowly and by the time we lost him i had just gained back those samek 6kg and with the birth i lost 4kg immediately. I looked so nice and thin and my tummy looked so nice and flat. But now over the last 6-8 weeks all the weight has started creaping back on again and i'm almost back to where i started :(


----------



## Huggles

Actually, that's another reason why i half wonder if i'm mayber preggers - last month i gained about 1kg around AF time as one normally does. This month i've started losing weight this past week for no apparant reason...


----------



## 4magpies

I lost 7 stone once... then I put 4 stone back on after my MC.

Lost 2 stone of it again so far... only 2 more to go... I am hoping I am one of those people who loses weight during pregnancy... I only got to 5 weeks with my last one so didnt really have chance to find out. I hope not to put too much on though. I am going to carry on with my healthy eating through pregnancy.

Yeah I dont diet as such just eat healthier and try to move a bit more.

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Wow that's impressive - 7 stone! The most i've lost in one go (and i actually managed to keep it off for about 3 years) is 10kg (1.5 stone). At the moment though i technically should lose 20-25kg (3-4 st) but it's not likely to happen anytime soon :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

Its when I stopped riding and was with my ex we used to have a take away every night and I got lazy... then I was single and lost it all. I used to go the gym every day.

Then I met my current OH and got pregnant had my MC, spiralled into depression and comfort ate myself 4 stone on!!!

I just want to be a UK size 14 again... I am a 16 at the mo down from a 20!!

So done well so far.

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Sounds like congratulations are required all round!!!!

Up until I went to university my weight was around 6.5st ish. But met now hubbie at university and unfortunately I then wasn't walking and cycling as he had a vehicle and the weight piled on. Ended up at about 13st at one point and a size 14/16. I'm now down to 10st and very happy. Admittedly I'm now a comfortable 12 (would like to be a 10, but have to be realistic) but the main thing is I'm happy in myself and my weight is stable.


----------



## Huggles

How long is a normal luteal phase? - I think i'm currently on 12 dpo.


----------



## Huggles

Oh, just looked it up - normally lasts 12-14 days but can last 10 - 16 days.

I think last month mine was either 11 or 12 days. But i guess ovulation based only on EWM so i guess i could be guessing wrong about when exactly i ovulated.


----------



## dragonhawk

Bummer then. :( Oh well, on with the fun and games and try again. ;)

Bad news - it's just starting to rain, and I left shirts out on the washing line this morning!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

My luteal phase is 13 I think, well has been last 2 cycles!

xx


----------



## inkdchick

i havent been thinking about it and had to come on here coz i think im 4dpo and have a really mild cramping low down but surely this is too early for anything so am gonna forget it and see what happens in a week and a bit im a 25 cycle so havent got long to wait .
Good Luck to all you girlies great to know so many are taking the relaxed approach we will all have our positives really soon xx


----------



## Huggles

Good luck inkdchick - here's some :dust:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Girlies, will update with my next pee result tomorrow, same time, same place!! :p I think I must have ovulated early though, on about 8/9dpo, although this would give me a very long luteal phase, so not sure if that can be right?!? Will start using OPK's at the begining of my cycle next month, and see if I ovulate early, then atleast I will know for sure.

Team building was very tiring, we went to a go ape, so have been hanging in trees all day, and it was good, but I prefer just pootling around on my own, I don't like everyone watching me do everything. :D

Nice to see you 4magpies!! :D:D:D:D:D xxxxxx


----------



## Huggles

using the opks from the beginning next month sounds like a good idea 24/7. Who knows though, maybe you get your :D tomorrow!

I caved - i bought a pg test. gonna do it first thing tomorrow morning. Told dh my suspicions about possibly being preggers - he said "ok, don't stress about it" :) So now i feel much better and more positive and am actually kind of hoping for a positive - although knowing my luck af will show up tomorrow just to spite me! Anyway, either way at least i'll know after doing the test!


----------



## 24/7

Fingers crossed!! :D
Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for doing a test in the morning, lots of results will be in!! :D xxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

I tested BFN today (9dpo) but testing again in the morning.....

Good luck testing Huggles and 24/7!!! I hope we all have good news to report. :dust: And good luck inkdchick.

Carreg, I can't imagine working all night!! Well, I suppose I did that at university, but holy crap!! You deserve the down time after periods like that.


----------



## Huggles

Ok, well did a test this morning - :bfn:

Funny thing is, after stressing about being pregnant yesterday i finally accepted that maybe i was and i started quite liking the idea and was all happy. Then when i did hte test this morning and it was negative i was all disappointed :( But i know that it is better this way as the timing was just so wrong in so many ways.

Still no sign of the :witch: though, so not really sure what's going on or when she's gonna make an appearance. I guess there's always a chance that a stray egg was caught when we :sex: this past sun, mon, tues in which case it wouldn't show on a test yet, but i seriously doubt that. More likely the :witch: is just irritating me and making me wait! Wish she'd hurry up and arrive already!

Carreg - can we still be AF buddies if my AF is now so far from yours?

My boss has just given me a mega task creating a query in Microsoft Access that i have no idea how to do, so i better get started on that. Expecting it to take me most of the day. Nice challenge for a change! I wanted to post my plan/goals etc for the next 6 months or so (explaining why we want to wait for certain dates before really NTNP) but i think i better get started on this query first and then i'll post that later.


----------



## 24/7

Sorry you got a BFN. :hugs: But fingers crossed there may have been a late eggy. xxxxxx


----------



## Carreg

Morning everyone!

Allie - we get time off in lieu when we work late, 1.5 hours for every hour we work. Plus, we are required to have a 12 hour break between our shifts so if I work til 4am then I am not expected to be in the office next day til 4pm, then because we only work til 5.15 normally I can take the last 1 hour 15 mins off out of the time in lieu I have accrued. The extra time off is nice, a good top up for annual leave, but sometimes I'd rather we had the option to get paid for it instead. It'd be nice to be able to choose! Luckily the overnight working is quite rare, that said earlier this year I did til 2am one day on one bid then 4 days later did til 4am on a different bid! I was DEAD! But, I earnt over a week off in time in lieu which was nice. 

Huggles - sorry for the BFN :( Hope the witch shows up soon, if she doesn't then maybe you should test again! We can still be AF buddies if you want? It's up to you :) Good luck with your Access query - hope you manage to get it sorted.

Hurrah for friday!! It's dull and dreary here again which sucks but at least it's only 8 hours til the weekend!!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

OPK for today - NEGATIVE!! 
I'm guessing I ovulated really early this month, as it's just too late now for the length of my cycle, so tww here I come!! :p xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks Carreg - I would like to still be AF buddies :D

Haven't even started on my Access query yet and it's already 10:45! Spent the first hour catching up on BnB and e-mails and stuff (was in that first hour that i got asked to do the query), then my friend e-mailed me with love-life issues - her and her DH are having problems - nothing major but it needs to be worked on now before it turns into something big - so spent a long time mailing her back trying to help etc. Now there's an office drama unfolding - one of our employees didn't turn up for work today and loads of people have been looking for him and no-one can get hold of him and he's not answering his mobile and now the police have rocked up looking for him! So that's quite exciting!
In a few minutes it'll be cake and tea time (every second friday we have cake and tea - we all get a turn to bring the cake) so that's really cool as well. This day is just flying by it's really awesome! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Holding thumbs the eggy got caught 24/7! :dust:


----------



## Carreg

Holding thumbs? Is that like crossing fingers? I think holding thumbs sounds a lot better!!

You day sounds great so far Huggles! Hope they find the missing employee though and nothing bad has happened to him! Fingers crossed you friend and her DH sort everything out too. My day is crawling by slowly....only 0950 and I already want to be asleep!!! Ah well, will go for a walk and make a cup of tea to kill some time! Tea and cakes sounds awesome...hope the cake is good!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I feel quite happy for now, obviously I'd have loved to know for sure I did ovulate, but there is always next month. 
Our bathroom fan has broken, and the man is here fixing it now, and as nice as he is, I want him to hurry up and leave!! :p
Glad your day is flying by huggles, and sorry yours is going slowly carreg!! I'm off to visit my mum in a little while, then food shopping. Spent ages trying to find something to wear that isn't too tight now I have put on weight, yawn!! xxxxx


----------



## Huggles

:wohoo: The :witch: has landed! :wohoo:

Sorry your day is going so slowly Carreg - mine is flying so fast i can't keep up! It's 12:25 - i'm on lunch now til 13:00 - and i STILL haven't started my access query! Been trying to fill in government forms that i have to send with a quotation for a service we provide. What a nightmare! The cake and tea was divine! Really nice chocolate mousse cake that i'm sure had some alcohol in, yummy mini pancakes filled with salami and cheese and lots of really other yummy stuff.

Oh my gosh, just got called for an emergency staff meeting - the missing employee committed suicide...


----------



## Carreg

Wooo for the witch!! Hope she's pain free for you :hugs:

The cakes and pancakes sound awesome! I'm hungry now!!!

Oh my gosh, I can't believe that about your missing employee!! That is terrible!! Did you know them well? I hope the meeting goes ok :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

i didn't know him all that well - we're a small office though so saw him often. Normally this wouldn't hit me very hard, especially as i wasn't friends with him or anything, but coming so soon after losing Jarrod i'm now just sitting here crying and crying and crying :cry: ...

feel a bit numb. Had so many other things i wanted to post here today but just can't bring myself to right now...


----------



## babyanise

Huggles said:


> i didn't know him all that well - we're a small office though so saw him often. Normally this wouldn't hit me very hard, especially as i wasn't friends with him or anything, but coming so soon after losing Jarrod i'm now just sitting here crying and crying and crying :cry: ...
> 
> feel a bit numb. Had so many other things i wanted to post here today but just can't bring myself to right now...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Carreg

loads of :hugs: for you. Maybe you should consider going home for the rest of the day if you're feeling that bad? Or are you better off around people than on your own? I wish there was something I could say to make this easier for you...but I don't know what to say other than to offer lots of hugs

xxx


----------



## Huggles

:) thanks, the hugs help. We were given the option to go home if we need to, but i feel kind of silly asking to go home when i wasn't even close to him, although i'm sure my boss would understand as he knows i lost Jarrod recently. But i think i'm probably better off just staying put for now. Popped to Rescue Remedy tablets under my tongue (do you have those there? Homeopathic things for shock etc) and now just made myself a nice cup of rooibos tea with 2 big spoons of brown sugar. Think i'm starting to calm down. But not gonna bother starting the access query today.


----------



## Carreg

Well, take it easy on yourself and don't feel bad if you do decide you need to go :hugs:

Yes, we have rescue remedy here, I've only heard of it in liquid though but we probaby have the tablets too. Does it help you? We used to give it to my dog when I was younger when there was a storm or fireworks as she used to freak out, it helped her a lot. mmmm rooibos. I drink a TONNE of that stuff, like 8 cups a day? I love it so much. Gonna go make one now actually!!

xxx


----------



## Inge

Hiya x 
Ive been away so much lately! Moved back to my mums til we get a pkace of our own together. 3dpo today and feel ok. AF feels like its coming soon though! Im trying to put TTC to the back of my mind atm and concentrate on work and getting my mums new house live able! We have to get a cooker soon and a new kitchen table so Im buying the cooker next month. 
Cant wait for a homecooked roast! Was our 2 year anniversary today. I got Gary a leather wallet and a "worlds greatest lover" plaque which he loves! I got a white DSi and Pokemon soul silver :blush: Im loving them both and and know playing sims 2 whilst typing this x x
Hope your all well x


----------



## Huggles

Happy Anniversary Inge :flower: The plaque sounds awesome!

Carreg the rescue remedy comes in both liquid and pill form. My mom gave me her bottle of pills after Jarrod died. I've kept them in my bag ever since. I think they do work. My mom also used to give it to her dog during storms! I also love rooibos - i don't like normal tea so i only drink rooibos. Starting to feel a bit more human again so that's good - think the combo of sweet tea and rescue remedy has helped a bit.


----------



## Inge

I love rooibos tea. I havent had any for a while now. Im a cheap skate so stick to cheapy tea bags!


----------



## Carreg

Happy anniversary Inge :)

I always have a box of 80 rooibos tea bags in my drawer at work! OH knows roughly how quickly I go through them and just when I think I'm going to run out a new box will magically appear next to my work laptop bag one morning :)

Glad you're feeling a bit better Huggles. Take it easy though. All this talk of rooibos has reminded me of my cupcake plan....I have a recipe for Green Tea cupcakes (which is great) that has milk that has been infused with 3 green tea bags overnight in the recipe mix and green tea powder (matcha) in the icing and as they were so good I want to adapt the recipe to have rooibos in the mix and do a plain vanilla frosting (or possibly whipped cream as I know some people have their rooibos with milk, though I have it black) - mmmm might do that this weekend!!

Lunchtime in 15 mins (1pm) - yay!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - those cupcakes sound yummy carreg!

Rooibos is fairly cheap here as it's made here :D That's so sweet of your husband to magically refill your stash like that! I drink mine numerous different ways depending on my mood - sometimes just black with nothing added, sometimes with honey and lemon juice, sometimes with milk no sugar, sometimes milk and sugar, and sometimes black and cold! Oh, and you can make iced tea with it too - add lemon, honey, mint etc - really yummy!


----------



## Carreg

Will post and let you know if they are any good if I make them this weekend!

I think we pay around £2.50 for 80 rooibos bags here, more expensive than normal tea but not too bad. Gonna have to try the iced tea too, that sounds awesome. Just have to hope some nice hot sunny weather comes back now cos it's too cold for iced tea right now!! I have my rooibos black with 1 sugar, and quite strong. My colleague drinks it milky with about 4 sugars which makes me wonder why she even bothers as it's just like hot sugary milk!!! :lol: :lol:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I also like it strong - even when i add milk i only add a little. No idea how much it costs here cos i don't drink it very often (i usually just drink water) so a box lasts us ages, but i'm pretty sure it costs around the same and normal tea.

The iced tea is really yummy. I think my sil adds orange juice to it as well, and cinnamon - there's so many things you can add. I just used honey, some lemon/orange juice and mint.


----------



## Huggles

ai, i can't really concentrate on these government forms i'm supposed to be completing so rather going to finish telling you what we had for cake and tea and then going to write the post i wanted to originally this morning but didn't have time to - explaining my ntnp goals etc.

Cake and tea this morning had that divine choc mousse cake i mentioned - with really big fresh cherries on top, mini pancakes with salami and cheese filling, mini dognuts, cheesecake, asparagus quiche, pinwheels (roll out puff pastry, sprinkle cheese over the top, roll it up again, slice and bake), little mini chicken pastries/pies and possibly something else i've forgotten to mention. It was so unbelievably yummy, i haven't even bothered to eat my lunch cos i filled up on a lot of that! :D


----------



## Huggles

Ok, here's my goals/plans/explanations:

Background
Jarrod was conceived on New Years, he was due this coming Sept, and he was born and died in June.
Next time i fall pregnant i will have to have a stitch put in at 13/14 weeks.
We have booked a 3 night cruise from Cape Town to Durban for January (23-26th). They will not accept anyone more than 26 weeks pregnant on the cruise. I'm not sure of the reason for that but I suspect it could be because here viability is considered 26 weeks gestation and so if a baby were to be born on the cruise after 26 weeks they obviously wouldn't have the necessary equipment to keep it alive etc. (that doesn't mean babies born earlier aren't given a chance - they definitely are, i saw that with Jarrod - it's just a legal date or something).
My current work contract runs out end April 2011. I am hoping to become permanent after that and it seems so far that the company are hoping to make me permanent as well, but it all depends on the advertising and HR etc etc. As a contract worker I don't qualify for maternity leave so I would have gotten only what the law allows which is 4 months unpaid (well, you can claim for UIF but you only get a fraction of your normal salary - less than half - and they normally only pay out after you are back at work anyway). As a permanent employee I will get 4 months fully paid maternity leave.

Ok, so that's the background, here's the goals. When I talk about falling pregnant in a certain month I mean falling pregnant after that month's period as we count the pregnancy weeks from teh first day of the last period.

Main Goal:
We decided to make 2010 Jarrod's year as we conceived him on new year and lost him half way through. So we decided to spend the last 6 months mourning his death. That definitely does not mean we will forget about him come 2011, he will always be part of our family and always remembered. Rather, 2011 will be when we move forward. So our main goal is to start trying for another baby from January 2011.

BUT, January is so far away so i have a couple of mini-goals to get me there.

Mini goal 1: *Achieved *
Have an August period because then any baby conceived after that will be less than 26 weeks by the cruise in January.

Mini goal 2:
Have September period. Any baby conceived after that will be less than 26 weeks by the cruise; the date when I have to get the stitch put in will be in December so that will be free - nothing planned; baby would be due in about June so hopefully i would be permanent staff by then.

Mini goal 3:
Have November period. October doesn't work because the stitch would be due at the same time as the cruise so I mustn't fall pregnant after October period. If i fall pregnant in November it would be a great 30th birthday present! The stitch would be due only after the cruise; and baby would be due in August (although we already have loads of birthdays in august so i'd prefer that not to be the case), and so hopefully i will definitely be permanent staff by then.

Mini goal 4:
Have January period so that we can officially NTNP!!!!!!!
We dont' want to fall pregnant after December period cos that's when we fell pregnant with Jarrod - so too much the same iykwim.


----------



## dragonhawk

:hug: for Huggles....:hugs:

Sorry, I've been very quiet today, stupid work getting in the way. I then decided that I needed some fresh air, so got the minibus into town. Didn't do an awful lot, but I now know that the Disney Store has a sale on. ;)

Had an enjoyable time people watching, whilst I was eating lunch. The school holidays are always a source of entertainment at about this time in August. Parents are starting to run out of ideas and the children just want to sit in their rooms and mess around with their friends, but most certainly not go shopping with parents. :)

Oh well only another 2 ish hours left and I can start the weekend. :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

People watching is definitely a great source of entertainment! Thanks for the hugs :)


----------



## Huggles

I hope no-one minds me mentioning Jarrod or my previous pregnancy. I'm not looking for sympathy about that all the time - I go to the loss support forums for that - it's just that he's such a part of my life that he seems to crop up in all my conversation! I'll try not to mention him if it offends/upsets/irritates people.


----------



## dragonhawk

I've tried Rescue Rememdy a couple of times and unfortunately it's never helped me. :( I wish it would though, I'd love to be able to have the tin of tablets in my bag for when I need them. Particularly around the times of my dance exams!!!! 

Oh and in my Ballroom and Latin Gold Bar III exams I got Honours in both disciplines!!! Woohoo!!!!! Don't know the actual marks yet, don't get those until October sometime. I have been driving my dance coaches nuts because I was concerned that I had failed. (I did 2 heel leads in the wrong place in ballroom!)


----------



## babyanise

Huggles said:


> I hope no-one minds me mentioning Jarrod or my previous pregnancy. I'm not looking for sympathy about that all the time - I go to the loss support forums for that - it's just that he's such a part of my life that he seems to crop up in all my conversation! I'll try not to mention him if it offends/upsets/irritates people.

hun you can talk about him whenever you like,i have no probs with it at all.:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Huggles said:


> I hope no-one minds me mentioning Jarrod or my previous pregnancy. I'm not looking for sympathy about that all the time - I go to the loss support forums for that - it's just that he's such a part of my life that he seems to crop up in all my conversation! I'll try not to mention him if it offends/upsets/irritates people.

Why would it offend/upset or irritate us? Talk about him all you like, he's part of your life :flower:


----------



## Carreg

Huggles - your plan is great, very realistic and grounded but with plenty of little goals along the way to keep you going :) Good luck, I know you'll succeed :) And I certainly don't mind you mentioning Jarrod at all, he is still your baby and still part of your family so why shouldn't you talk about him the same way the rest of us who have LOs talk about them? And am always here to be sympathetic if you need to let it all out any time too. What happened to you is a horrible, horrible thing and I don't think anyone would want to diminish that by preventing you talking about it as much or as little as you want :hugs:

Your tea and cakes morning sound awesome. I wish we had something like that here but there are too many of us (only 5 in my department but we are in an open office so everyone else would want some too and there's probably 60 people on this floor!) - we'd have to bring in a banquet!!! Got me hungry for my supper now; toad in the hole, mash, broccoli, carrots and onion gravy tonight! Mmmmmm.

Congrats on your exams dragonhawk! That's awesome.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks ladies :flower:

Congrats on your exams Dragonhawk - that's really well done! 
Oooh, i love toad-in-the-hole! But i normally don't bother with all the healthy veggies on the side :blush:


----------



## Carreg

hehe got to have the healthy veggies so I don't feel a total pig for making something so unhealthy!! I love it but try not to have it very often, it's gt to have been almost a year since I last made toad...anything with batter is good though, yorkshire puddings, toad in the hole, pancakes...mmmmm.

Any plans for the weekend?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

oooh, i love yorkshire pud too! But i've never made it from scratch and they don't sell frozen ones here - used to buy them from iceland there. Must try make my own sometime!

The weekend, hmmm, let me think... tomorrow morning hubby is going for psychometric testing in the morning to see what jobline he should be in as he currently feels like he's not happy where he is but doesn't know what he should be doing. Then in the evening we are going with my mom to see the Welsh Male Voice Choir perform at the City Hall because one of my mom's pupils has been asked to sing a solo at their concert. Sunday DH is playing airsoft all day so i'll probably stay home alone and relax/read/potter in the garden (pot garden that is). Oh, and do the usual clothes washing etc.


----------



## Carreg

Oh you really should make your own! It's sooooo easy and they taste so good. Am totally craving my dinner now!!

I hope your hubby's tests give him some good ideas, hopefully they'll give him some inspiration for what he really wants to do, maybe you'll be totally surprised by what comes out!! I hope you enjoy the concert too, being Welsh I have a natural bias towards Welsh male voice choirs! Is you Mum a singing teacher? Oooh, my friend plays Airsoft, he's always on at me to go with him but I've never got round to it. Would love to though, it does look like fun!

My plans for the weekend include housework and cleaning out my furbabies followed by going to the Flamstead Scarecrow Festival tomorrow with OH and his parents. Flamstead is a little village near where we used to live, it is totally beautiful, and every year they have a Scarecrow fesitval where all the houses in the village make these amazing scenes in their gardens or on their drives or even on the houses themselves involving scarecrows (and not just straw men either, some are papier mache and paint covered to look like people etc) in all sorts of strange scenarios. It's amazing, the whole village goes all out on it and you buy a voting form for £2 and vote for the best who gets a prize, it's really hard to chooce as there are LOADS and they're all great. The 2 pubs in the village put on entertainment and a beer and food festival and there are craft stall etc on the church green and it's just fab. Scarecrow examples can be seen here: 2009 winners
Sunday is just chilling out at home and doing some gardening I think, unless something crops up.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Afternoon Girlies. :flower: Huggles, of course we don't mind you talking about Jarrod. :hugs:

My Nan was in hospital last night, and although she is home now she is waiting to go back to the hospital to see what is wrong, she's very worried it could be cancer, and even the hospital yesterday said it is a possibility, so I am so upset, I really would be absolutely devastated if anything happened to her, and I can't even begin to imagine how my Mum would cope, so am keeping everything crossed everything will be ok. :cry: As everything is all abit sad in the family at the moment now, I am so hoping come next friday I have my BFP, so she has something really nice to focus on, her first great-grandchild. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carreg

Sorry to hear about your Nan, 24/7 :hugs: Fingers crossed it is nothing nasty and all is well again soon

xxxx


----------



## Huggles

The scarecrows are so cool! Sounds like great fun driving around doing that.
yes, my mom is a singing teacher - classical singing, like musicals and light opera and stuff. Her one pupil won a competition last year and the prize was to go and sing solo in caregie hall. There were a whole lot of sections and so the prize concert had each of the section winners singing solo. She was so proud of him - he's the one that's going to be singing with the welsh choir in their concert. Here's a link to an article about him that was in one of our magazines https://www.fairlady.com/afro-optimist/will-ing-and-able (sorry, i don't know how to make it say something other than the actual link name like you do :blush: )

24/7 I'm really sorry to hear about your nan. I really hope the tests come back normal and that she nothing bad is wrong. We'll also hold thumbs that you get your bfp so there's some happy news in your family to focus on :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks ladies, must stay positive. :flower:

Doing some washing this afternoon, yawn!! Man came to look at the fan, walked iinto the bathroom, tried to turn the fan on, obviously it didn't work as it's broken, he them hmm'd, and said "yeah it's broken" and left.... :dohh: Fantastic. :haha: xxxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - oh my gosh! don't you hate it when they state the obvious like that! Like, well of course it's broken, that's why i called you! :dohh:


----------



## Carreg

The village isn't very big so you walk round, it takes the day to do the lot with a stop for lunch and a nose round the pub and crafty bits but it's a relaxing day. They won't let people drive round (unless for disability or something) because it would clog up the streets (they are narrow country village streets) and generally make the whole thing really unpleasant if there was just one continuous traffic jam all the way round so they set up a special car park in the fields nearby. Last year we were living in the next village over so we walked across the fields to get there, it took about 30 mins, which was nice but this year we shall have to drive and park. Booo.

I read the article, her pupil was so lucky! I bet he couldn't believe that he got to go and do all that great stuff, what a fab opportunity for him and his singing career! I hope everything goes well for him with the choir tomorrow.

45 mins til home time! Yay!

PS: to make the link say and actual name: use the Insert Link button above the reply box, paste the URL into the box then when you press OK and it takes you back to the reply box there will be a section of the newly inserted text that is highlighted, just replace that with whatever text you want :)

xxx


----------



## Carreg

LOL quality handyman there 24/7!!! :lol: :lol:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Ok, just decided what to make for supper - pork sausages, fried eggs on toast, and mushrooms :) (i don't have much in my fridge/freezer at the moment LoL).

Just going to test your instructions quickly. Just testing

Cool, it worked! :happydance: Thanks Carreg!


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> LoL - oh my gosh! don't you hate it when they state the obvious like that! Like, well of course it's broken, that's why i called you! :dohh:




Carreg said:


> LOL quality handyman there 24/7!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> xxx

Very useful. :haha:


----------



## Carreg

mmmm your dinner sounds tasty Huggles! Gah, fried egg with runny yolk craving!! I need to go home and get me some foooood!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Ok, next lesson, how do you quote 2 different people in the same message? I just hit the Quote button under a message to quote them and then sometimes delete irrelevant bits. But how do you quote a second person at the same time?


----------



## sequeena

Huggles said:


> Ok, next lesson, how do you quote 2 different people in the same message? I just hit the Quote button under a message to quote them and then sometimes delete irrelevant bits. But how do you quote a second person at the same time?

There is a multiquote button just right of the quote button. Whichever post you want to quote you must press the multiquote button on each individual post :flower:


----------



## 24/7

Hit the plus button next to quote, then do the same to all the other posts you want, except the last one which you press quote on!! :D xxx


----------



## Carreg

not sure...don't usually do it!!!

ETA: there you go I've learnt something new!! thanks girls!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

And yummy dinner huggles, I was going to do veg omlettes and chips, but OH just text saying he will be late home, and now not sure if I can be bothered just for me.... xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> mmmm your dinner sounds tasty Huggles! Gah, fried egg with runny yolk craving!! I need to go home and get me some foooood!
> 
> xxx

Hmmm, runny yolk is the best. When you're pregnant you can't eat runny yolk so one day i felt like fried egg so made it hard fried - eeeuw, yuck, like rubber and tastes gross. Decided that day to switch to scrambled egg for the remainder of my pregnancy!



sequeena said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Ok, next lesson, how do you quote 2 different people in the same message? I just hit the Quote button under a message to quote them and then sometimes delete irrelevant bits. But how do you quote a second person at the same time?
> 
> There is a multiquote button just right of the quote button. Whichever post you want to quote you must press the multiquote button on each individual post :flower:Click to expand...

cool, thanks so much. I saw those " next to the quote button but didn't realise it was a button on its own! Then i tried it now when you told me how but i'm like pressing it and pressing it and nothing's happening. Eventually i then hit the normal quote button and it took me to the screen with all the quotes already in it! :D


----------



## sequeena

Huggles said:


> cool, thanks so much. I saw those " next to the quote button but didn't realise it was a button on its own! Then i tried it now when you told me how but i'm like pressing it and pressing it and nothing's happening. Eventually i then hit the normal quote button and it took me to the screen with all the quotes already in it! :D

OOPS! I really should have mentioned that :haha:


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> Hit the plus button next to quote, then do the same to all the other posts you want, except the last one which you press quote on!! :D xxx

Ok cool, thanks, worked out the hitting quote button at the end after repeatedly hitting the multiquote button and nothing happened :dohh: but didn't realise i was supposed to be using + inbetween! Yay, i feel so smart now! :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> Hit the plus button next to quote, then do the same to all the other posts you want, except the last one which you press quote on!! :D xxx
> 
> Ok cool, thanks, worked out the hitting quote button at the end after repeatedly hitting the multiquote button and nothing happened :dohh: but didn't realise i was supposed to be using + inbetween! Yay, i feel so smart now! :happydance:Click to expand...

Enjoy!! :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## Huggles

Here's the dimwits way that i thought maybe it was done:

click Quote on the first post you want to quote. When it takes you to the page to reply on, highlight everything and copy. Go back to where you were. Then hit Quote on the next post you want to quote. When you go to the reply page paste the first quote below the new one, highlight everything again and copy again. Continue until you have all the posts you want to quote all together! :D

The proper way is much easier!


----------



## 24/7

I like your way too though!! :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carreg

Huggles said:


> Hmmm, runny yolk is the best. When you're pregnant you can't eat runny yolk so one day i felt like fried egg so made it hard fried - eeeuw, yuck, like rubber and tastes gross. Decided that day to switch to scrambled egg for the remainder of my pregnancy!

yeeeeuch, hard yolk *grimace* - don't blame you for switching to scrambled egg! Mmmm.

How is everyone's weekend going? We went to the scarecrow festival; it was great until my blinking flip flop broke :( Then I had to go barefoot!!! Luckily it started sort of drizzling so we headed to the pub for lunch and after lunch we were over at the church green, walking on the grass was a lot nicer than on the tarmac! The scarecrows were pretty cool though, but didn't see any that I thought were as good as last year. Maybe the bad weather has meant people haven't been able ot put in as much effort :shrug:

Got to go and get some glue to fix a panel in our kitchen now and then just chilling I think.

Hope you're all good :hugs:

xxx


----------



## sequeena

My OH is working tonight but he'll be off from tomorrow until Tuesday night :happydance: He can keep me distracted in the days running up to testing :winkwink:

I'm meant to be going to West Wales tomorrow to help my friend vet a labrador breeder but I'm not sure what's going on, I've not heard from her :wacko:

Failing that OH and I will take the dogs on a long walk, it's rare they're walked together because I can't walk all 3 at one time.


----------



## 24/7

Hello Girls!! :D
Another negative OPK so don't think there is any chance of it happening now, so must have been early, so am counting down to next saturday which is testing day!! :D xx


----------



## inkdchick

im loving the ntnp and havent thougt about the trying that i have just realised that im 5dpo and had a bit of pressure and very very mild cramping this morning and have felt weird for a couple of days and cant get out of bed in the mornings, but i still wont be testing , cant face it and dont want the stress, so will just have to wait and see.
Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> How is everyone's weekend going? We went to the scarecrow festival; it was great until my blinking flip flop broke :( Then I had to go barefoot!!! Luckily it started sort of drizzling so we headed to the pub for lunch and after lunch we were over at the church green, walking on the grass was a lot nicer than on the tarmac! The scarecrows were pretty cool though, but didn't see any that I thought were as good as last year. Maybe the bad weather has meant people haven't been able ot put in as much effort :shrug:
> 
> Got to go and get some glue to fix a panel in our kitchen now and then just chilling I think.
> 
> Hope you're all good :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Sorry the scarecrow festival was a bit disappointing. Hope you managed to fix the panel in your kitchen.



sequeena said:


> My OH is working tonight but he'll be off from tomorrow until Tuesday night :happydance: He can keep me distracted in the days running up to testing :winkwink:
> 
> I'm meant to be going to West Wales tomorrow to help my friend vet a labrador breeder but I'm not sure what's going on, I've not heard from her :wacko:
> 
> Failing that OH and I will take the dogs on a long walk, it's rare they're walked together because I can't walk all 3 at one time.

That sounds really nice having your OH home for a few days - enjoy! 



24/7 said:


> Hello Girls!! :D
> Another negative OPK so don't think there is any chance of it happening now, so must have been early, so am counting down to next saturday which is testing day!! :D xx

Well let's hope you caught the eggy early then :dust:
Maybe next month start using the opk's a bit earlier? My cousin has had 2 children, both of which took a while to conceive, and now they've decided to try for a third so she's decided to use opk's for the first time. She's only just realised (after 2 kids) that she ovulates early! So maybe you do too?



inkdchick said:


> im loving the ntnp and havent thougt about the trying that i have just realised that im 5dpo and had a bit of pressure and very very mild cramping this morning and have felt weird for a couple of days and cant get out of bed in the mornings, but i still wont be testing , cant face it and dont want the stress, so will just have to wait and see.
> Good luck to everyone xxxx

:dust: good luck inkdchick - fx that little eggy got caught!

AFM: As you can see i've mastered this multiquote thing! :winkwink:
Went to the Welsh Choir concert last night. It was quite nice, but the weather was horrible so had to drive in the rain :( They sang quite nicely but it was quite funny because they were such a geriatric group it was like an old-age-home performing! There was one guy who might have been around 40, 2 that might have been in their 50's, and the rest looked like they ranged from 60-85, with most probably 70+! There were 25 men in total. I think it would have been awesome if there were 50 in the choir as they sang really well but there I felt there weren't enough voices to make it really WoW.
My mom's ex-pupil sang really nicely as well.

AF is really heavy today. Started getting very heavy last night already. Thankfully no major cramps though so i'm hoping it was just last month (being the first one after birth). Had one bad cramp this morning, but nothing more so i'm pleased about that.

Going to defrost my chest freezer today and try and wash some clothes although it's raining a bit still so will probably have to hang them inside to dry - really hope they dry properly. Also want to spray insecticide on my plants. Other than that just going to have a nice lazy day - spent the whole day in my pyjamas and most of the day in bed reading yesterday! Was wonderful :D


----------



## Shady_R

Morning everyone. Hope there are some of us catching them eggs. I am awaiting af i think as im having cramps. There not like what i have had for the last 2 cycles, but my body is still settling after having my dd. Im having all the other af symptoms, no pg symptoms at all. If i go back to 28 day cycles im due tomorrow. Well we are off to techniquest today, get plenty of pictures hopefully. Hope everyone has a good day today.


----------



## 24/7

Morning Girls!!
Had a dream last night I had some implantation bleeding, and is was freakishly real!! Sadly work up and realised though!! :p

Well done on the quoting huggles!! :D Just a chill out day here for us, and maybe a little walk. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyanise

morning all,just chilling today and waiting for my boys to come home from thier dad's.attempted to sleep in a tent last night but gave up after an hour lol
aunt flo still has not arrived,she must be stuck in traffic :haha: lets hope its a very long traffic jam.:thumbup:have lots of cramps so who knows.


----------



## Huggles

when was AF due babyanise?
Let's hope she doesn't arrive at all! :D
:dust:


----------



## babyanise

she should have come fri:shrug:


----------



## Huggles

well that's promising - have you done a test yet?


----------



## babyanise

yesterday but the pee i uesed was over 9 hrs old and was told it was no gd lol so doing it again mon if she stays away.


----------



## Huggles

:dust: oooo, good luck - can't wait for monday - hope you get your :bfp: !! :dust:

(why was the pee so old - don't you just poas?)


----------



## babyanise

no,i peed in a pot at 3am coz im peeing alot so cant hold it in for long and that was my fmu ,i had to go out and buy the test's so by the time i got home it was over 9hrs old and so was neg and i was told that pee was no gd.so i have 1 left for mon.


----------



## Huggles

Oh ok. Fx for Monday!


----------



## 24/7

Oooooooh, fingers crossed!! :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Shady_R

Fingers crossed for monday hun. Good luck.


----------



## Huggles

So i made roast chicken and roast potatoes for supper. Then DH decided he felt like dessert so we went off to KFC and bought a crusher and an avalanche each (not sure if you have those there - i know you have KFC. Crusher is icecream with flavour - we had cuppucino crunch - shooshed up in it and then you drink it through a thick straw. Avalanche is icecream with a sauce and bit of chocolate brownie). So it's winter, it's really cold, it's pouring with rain, and we're eating and drinking ice-cream! :icecream:
(now i'm freezing - gonna fill a hot water bottle). :cold:


----------



## 24/7

Love it huggles!! :D
Feeling abit off today, can't put my finger on it, but don't want to do anything except curl up, feel very tired and tummy a little unsettled. :( xxx


----------



## Huggles

Hope you feel better tomorrow 24/7 :flower:
My tummy is also unsettled all of a sudden. My mom had an upset tummy last night but she thought it was something she ate. Now suddenly mine is upset too so i'm wondering if it's maybe a bug. Also having strong AF cramps as well which i thought i'd avoided this time, so really hoping they're not going to get really bad during the night like last time, hoping this is as bad as they'll get (more uncomfortable and crampy than excrutiatingly painful).


----------



## 24/7

This is not good huggles. :(
OH feels poorly so I hope I'm not getting whatever he has. :( xxx


----------



## Clairikins

Hi everyone

Moving across to the pregnancy forum (arrghhhhh!). 

Good luck to all of you in getting your :bfp: 

I may still lurke if that's ok? xx


----------



## 24/7

Byeeeeeee!! :D
Enjoy your new amazing journey, hopefully we will all be with you soon. xxxx


----------



## Huggles

OMG, does that mean you got a :bfp: Clairikins???? That's so exciting!!!!! Congrats :wohoo:
(i don't mind you lurking at all :flower:)


----------



## Clairikins

More like a small positive Huggles. We weren't sure but I posted a pic in the test gallery and on another thread in NTNP (title OMG!!!) and everyone seems agreed it is a :bfp: :happydance:

:dust: to everyone. xx


----------



## Laelani

Sorry I haven`t been around much lately ladies. Things are finally calming down so I will be able to stop by more often. I also missed like 50 pages so I`m not going back to read them all. :haha: Hope you guys are all doing well!


----------



## 24/7

Gosh, if you want to stay we insist you read akk the pages so we can give you a little quiz afterwards!! :D 
How are you? Much to report on ntnp? Glad toy are back!! xxxxxx


----------



## Laelani

Hahahaha yeah no I don`t have the time for that 

Nothing to report on NTNP atm but the :witch: is due in 6 days or so. We`ll see what she has to say for this month. FX`d she stays away but who knows.


----------



## Huggles

Welcome back Laelani! :hi:


----------



## Huggles

Right, time to knuckle down and start doing with bloomin' access query... :coffee:


----------



## samsugar7

Huggles said:


> Right, time to knuckle down and start doing with bloomin' access query... :coffee:

Ill swap, you can watch Jaden and do the ironing. :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Morning!! Still feeling off, and think could be a cold.... :(
Hope all is well for all xxx


----------



## Carreg

Morning everyone :)

samsugar - I'll do your ironing if you want to come in to my office and do my job!!!

Huggles - good luck with the access query :) I have a bid going out at lunchtime so in for a hectic morning as it is still being worked on and is in a right mess and they haven't even sent it to me for finalising yet!!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend? Mine was nice, very relaxing. Made roast beef with all the trimmings yesterday and it was yummmm. Made my rooibos cupcakes too and they are very nice, really subtle flavour though so think I will put more rooibos in next time.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I have voted on two on two of your names I like Carreg. :D xx


----------



## Carreg

wooo! Thanks 24/7 :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I love your surname, mines very boring in comparison!! :p xx


----------



## samsugar7

What do you do Carreg? Im not the best person for chores but Ironing i hate with a passion ill spend extra hanging things out on the line well or hanging them on hangers to dry so most of the creases drop out :haha:

My weekend was wet!!! We had trials down at the rugby club so everyone else gets to hide in the shelter or in the clubhouse but i have to stand on the side of the pitch (first aid) Only had 2 accidents so not too bad, just fed up of having to dry clean my coat because its covered in blood again lol. I looked like a drowned rat by the end of the afternoon and to make it worse after taking one of them to he hospital i went home to change and managed to leave my purse at home so i couldnt even have a drink :dohh:

Hope everyone is well this morning


----------



## 24/7

I have a very large pile of ironing, so am going out in a bit so I can ignore it!! :D xx


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls

Sorry i havent been about but things have taken a turn for us and i will no longer be here with you.

We are no longer NTNP or TTC, its been such a hard decision to make but the right one for us. So thats it no more babies for us.

Ethan needs our full support and attention what with his ASD & there is also the other 2 to consider, another baby may seriously rock the boat and affect everyone in the wrong way. My life is so busy and hard so its not fair to have another baby that in all seriousness we wont have the time to dedicate to. 

So my wonderful NTNP ladies, i wish you the absolute best in your journeys and hope that you all get your :bfp:'s very soon. I shall be taking a break from this section for a while as its still quite hard for me to accept even though we are doing the right thing.

But in a few weeks i'll be back stalking you all and chucking lots of baby dust your way.


So ladies from me its goodbye :wave: xxxx


----------



## samsugar7

Buy hun, sorry to hear your leaving us but im glad its for good reasons and nothing medical or serious 

:hugs:


----------



## Carreg

24/7 - that's not my surname at present, that's much more boring, that is what surname would be if OH and I got married, and what LOs surname would be if/when we had one, even if we weren't married as we'd do deed poll :)

Sam - I work in an office doing admin and making documents look how the company want them to look, very boring and at time stressful. Trust me, I'd rather have the chores! I LOVE ironing in particular :)

Leah - :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry you are leaving us, but glad it isn't because of something medical or anything. I understand your decision, though it must be so hard to have made it. You never know, maybe in a year or two you'll think again. Please keep in touch and good luck with everything :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## samsugar7

Carreg id swap any day :haha: Waiting for SIL to pop round with my neice at the mo we havent seen them in a good few months due to something illegal they were knowingly doing and i refused to go to their house or i would be involved so to speak but i have invited them round here loads but today is the first time she accepted :shrug: not sure what im in for lol. 

xx


----------



## Carreg

eeek - sounds dramatic, Sam!! Good luck and hope it all goes well :)

xxx


----------



## Huggles

samsugar7 said:


> What do you do Carreg? Im not the best person for chores but Ironing i hate with a passion ill spend extra hanging things out on the line well or hanging them on hangers to dry so most of the creases drop out :haha:

I also hate ironing - so i just don't do any :haha:
When DH still lived with his parents before we got married his mother used to iron his trousers every evening so they were freshly ironed for work the next day. Before we got married i told him straight that he better not expect me to do that cos i won't. So for the first few months after we got married every morning before work DH would be standing there ironing his own clothes. Then he got lazy and now neither of us iron LoL. I just hang the clothes up as soon as they're finished washing and then fold them carefully and pack them away/hang them in the cupboard. We have a char once a month and she irons all the clothes that were washed that week, so once a month we have ironed clothes, but for the rest of it it's wash and wear :D



baby.love said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Sorry i havent been about but things have taken a turn for us and i will no longer be here with you.
> 
> We are no longer NTNP or TTC, its been such a hard decision to make but the right one for us. So thats it no more babies for us.
> 
> Ethan needs our full support and attention what with his ASD & there is also the other 2 to consider, another baby may seriously rock the boat and affect everyone in the wrong way. My life is so busy and hard so its not fair to have another baby that in all seriousness we wont have the time to dedicate to.
> 
> So my wonderful NTNP ladies, i wish you the absolute best in your journeys and hope that you all get your :bfp:'s very soon. I shall be taking a break from this section for a while as its still quite hard for me to accept even though we are doing the right thing.
> 
> But in a few weeks i'll be back stalking you all and chucking lots of baby dust your way.
> 
> 
> So ladies from me its goodbye :wave: xxxx

Sorry to hear you're leaving us. I'm sure you have made the decision, even if it seems like a very tough one. Maybe in another year or 2 or 3 you and DH might reconsider, but for now it probably is best to just focus on the kids you have at the moment. Feel free to pop in anytime - we'd always love to hear how you're getting on. :flower:



samsugar7 said:


> Carreg id swap any day :haha: Waiting for SIL to pop round with my neice at the mo we havent seen them in a good few months due to something illegal they were knowingly doing and i refused to go to their house or i would be involved so to speak but i have invited them round here loads but today is the first time she accepted :shrug: not sure what im in for lol.
> 
> xx

OOoooh, that sounds terribly exciting knowing someone who's doing something illegal!! Hope they've stopped doing whatever it was now though. Glad you get to see your niece again - hope the visit goes ok.


AFM - We just had a group counselling session here at work to talk through what happened on Friday - what the facts are and what physical/emotional reactions to expect in ourselves. It's really weird cos normally i would have been like "oh gosh, oh wow, that's terrible" when hearing the news and then i would have carried on as usual. But now after losing Jarrod this news has totally thrown me and i keep wanting to break down in tears and i struggle to concentrate etc. I think that's also why my tummy is suddenly acting up as well - stress/shock, not a tummy bug at all. The guy that came to do the session is a psychologist and he said he would stay behind for a few minutes if anyone wanted to speak to him directly. I wanted to, but then i was waiting for other people to finish speaking to him and when the last one came out (there were 3 that went to see him in total - individually) i was going to go but then he walked past my office, and when he came back he was with my boss and then he just left :shrug: I didn't get a chance to speak to him at all. :( He left a phone number though so maybe i'll go see him in the other building on campus, but knowing me i'll be too lazy to go all the way there and will never get around to it. Will probably just write everyhting in my journal, cry a bit, and then carry on again.


----------



## samsugar7

Huggles said:


> I also hate ironing - We have a char once a month and she irons all the clothes that were washed that week, so once a month we have ironed clothes, but for the rest of it it's wash and wear :D

:haha::haha:



Huggles said:


> OOoooh, that sounds terribly exciting knowing someone who's doing something illegal!! Hope they've stopped doing whatever it was now though. Glad you get to see your niece again - hope the visit goes ok.

They havent stopped as far as i know but im more than welcome to have them in my home as i know they cant do it here!! First visit in a while so im quite anxious. Great to see neice again though she is 10 going on 20. 



Huggles said:


> AFM - We just had a group counselling session here at work to talk through what happened on Friday - what the facts are and what physical/emotional reactions to expect in ourselves. It's really weird cos normally i would have been like "oh gosh, oh wow, that's terrible" when hearing the news and then i would have carried on as usual. But now after losing Jarrod this news has totally thrown me and i keep wanting to break down in tears and i struggle to concentrate etc. I think that's also why my tummy is suddenly acting up as well - stress/shock, not a tummy bug at all. The guy that came to do the session is a psychologist and he said he would stay behind for a few minutes if anyone wanted to speak to him directly. I wanted to, but then i was waiting for other people to finish speaking to him and when the last one came out (there were 3 that went to see him in total - individually) i was going to go but then he walked past my office, and when he came back he was with my boss and then he just left :shrug: I didn't get a chance to speak to him at all. :( He left a phone number though so maybe i'll go see him in the other building on campus, but knowing me i'll be too lazy to go all the way there and will never get around to it. Will probably just write everyhting in my journal, cry a bit, and then carry on again.

Sorry hun i read this and well up with tears for you. I cant ever imagine what you are going through but :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls, but i can confirm that there will never be another baby as Nathan has arranged to have a vasectomy. It will be before xmas that it is done and until then i am going back on the pill.... Its just the right decision for us and although it was hard to make we are 100% sure that its the best thing to do for our family.

Thanks again girls xx


----------



## samsugar7

Carreg said:


> eeek - sounds dramatic, Sam!! Good luck and hope it all goes well :)
> 
> xxx

Lol its not that dramatic, i just think its wierd that after 4 months of me inviting her she suddenly decides to come over lol.


----------



## Carreg

I meant the illegal activities sound dramatic!

Leah - more :hugs: for you. I hope everything goes ok for Nathan too.

I'm starting to get a bit stressed now, this bid is supposed to be submitted by email by midday (1 hour from now) but it still hasn't been sent to me for finalising and it's not small so will take quite a while to sort out. They also haven't chosen a front cover image and I need to buy it because of the fuss they have made. I may be a quick at my job but I'm no miracle worker and this is cutting it more than fine. And, though it's not my arse on the line and not me who will get a rocket if we submit late, there is always a certain feeling that it's my fault as we are always the last people to have the document before submission so if it gets submitted late then it's be cause it came late from me after being finalised. The fact that it came late from me because it was given to me late is something I tend to forget, I know I am too hard on myself when it's out of my control but I can't help it!

Aaaarghh!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

baby.love said:


> Thanks girls, but i can confirm that there will never be another baby as Nathan has arranged to have a vasectomy. It will be before xmas that it is done and until then i am going back on the pill.... Its just the right decision for us and although it was hard to make we are 100% sure that its the best thing to do for our family.
> 
> Thanks again girls xx

:hugs: never easy to make such a final decision - even when you know it's the right one :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Good luck Carreg, hope you get it in on time!


----------



## Carreg

Thanks Huggles.

I am so cross though!!! At 1130 I rang the Bid Manager and said 'are you still aiming ot get this out at midday today??' and she was all like 'Oh, I meant to tell you, on Thursday last week they granted us an extension until this coming Friday blah blah blah' - WTF?? It would be nice if they had passed that info on to the person who is stressing about whether or not she is going to get a multi million pound bid out the door or not!!! GRRRR. They want us to work hard and well for them but they NEVER keep us in the loop about the important stuff!!!

Rant over!

How is the access query going?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL Carreg - I also hate it when people forget to pass on information :laugh:

I've given up on the access query for a bit. Got stuck trying to put a validation rule in on a parameter query so just gave up (that was also just before they called us in for the group counselling session so not in the mood to work anymore).


----------



## Carreg

Hope you're feeling a bit better after the counselling thingy. Are you going to go over and see the counsellor?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Not sure if i'll go to the counsellor or not. Will see how things go the next few days.


----------



## 24/7

Sorry to hear you are leaving baby.love, I wish you, hubby and your gorgeous children every happiness. :hugs:

Just wanted to say to the rest of you, how greatful I am that you are all here to share my journey with me, you are a wonderful support, and I love coming in here to update you all with goings on, and to hear how things are going with all of you. You are there in a way none of my "real life" friends are, and it is an amazing support. :kiss: xxxxx


----------



## Huggles

It's funny how we find our "virtual" friends easier to talk to and closer to us than our "real" friends - i find that too.

Oh, I was reading your TTC journal the other day - have you started taking the high dose folic acid yet?


----------



## 24/7

You all know so much more about me than they do, and I really enjoy being able to speak to freely.

Have been taking the high dose of folic acid for two months now, and all is going well. Sorry if some bits of my journal seem abit odd, I deleted bits out of it when I first moved over to TTC as I didn't realise how could bring your journals over, and then I realised and had already deleted it. :p


----------



## Carreg

I know what you mean about "virtual" vs "real-life" friends, I come in here and vent away about stuff I wouldn't talk so freely about with anyone else (except maybe OH...unless it's about him) - I think it's because here we're all on an equal footing as it were? We're all just text on a screen really, and because it is text on a screen you can also edit what you say and change you mind 20 times before posting it which really isn't possible when talking aloud!! Also, because of the 24/7 instant access nature of the 'Net we can log on to here and post about anything, letting off steam at any time of day or night and, generally, there'll be someone to reply to you..and even if there's not it's still a steam valve until people do log on and reply so it can feel like "virtual" friends are there for you a lot more than real life friends. You have all been amazing and so supportive to me through all this crap with OH, and about Felix and things so thank you all for that :hugs:

Just back from a quick trip home at lunch. Wanted to get a parcel that I was expecting but it had been delivered to my neighbours because I was out and now they are not in either! Oh well.

Hope everyone is having a good afternoon

xxx


----------



## Huggles

you're exactly right with the real vs virtual friends. I used to be on a different (local) forum, but then after I lost Jarrod it just wasn't relevant to me anymore and everyone started irritating me with their posts which is why i moved here (where they have a designated loss support section). But before i left there was one girl that contacted me and it turned out she lived close-by and was friends with friends of mine. Anyway, my friends decided to set up a supper where we could all get together and i could meet this forum friend. I said Thanks but no thanks - I didn't want my "virtual" life known by "real" people! It's really weird - like as long as we are just text on a screen it's safe to say how we really feel and really think iykwim?


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> You all know so much more about me than they do, and I really enjoy being able to speak to freely.
> 
> Have been taking the high dose of folic acid for two months now, and all is going well. Sorry if some bits of my journal seem abit odd, I deleted bits out of it when I first moved over to TTC as I didn't realise how could bring your journals over, and then I realised and had already deleted it. :p

Glad you're taking the folic acid already. I heard from someone that in UK you have to get a doctor to prescribe the high dose? Here you just go ask the pharmacist for folic acid and they automatically give you the 5mg pills - everyone TTC takes the 5mg folic acid pills!


----------



## 24/7

I got mine on prescription, and I really had to fight to get them, and I think it was the third doctor I saw finally agreed to let me have them!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

Wow, i'm surprised they don't want to give them to you - it's not like they're harmful or anything. Really glad you got them in the end!

(funny thing about not wanting to meet the forum friends from my previous forum is I actually would love to meet most of the ladies on this forum! I keep thinking to myself how cool it would be to organise a big meet and to fly to UK to meet everyone LoL - I think the difference is if i had met the other girl she might have told my "real" friends what really goes on in my crazy head, whereas with the ladies on this forum everyone already knows! LoL)


----------



## 24/7

Me too, and even the doctor who did prescribe them just kept saying how she didn't understand why I wanted them, and how she doesn't think I need them, well er hello I have done my research and coeliacs do need them, and in studies where coeliacs took them there were 0 babies born with spina bifida, and generally soeaking babies born to coeliacs have a higher chance of having it!! :( 

I think it would be really cool to do that, I'd love to know what everyone looks like!! :D xxx


----------



## Carreg

I'm glad you finally got the dosage you wanted, 24/7 :)

I think it would be really cool to do that too. I know we had that photos thread for a while but I don't look that much like my photo in real life, I don't know about everyone else!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - just had another thought re virtual vs real - it's like i just write my thoughts to the pc and the pc actually replies! I think often we forget it's actually real people replying LoL :lol:


----------



## Huggles

Yay, DH has just offered to organise chip-rolls for supper so one less thing for me to have to think about! :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

OH YUMMY!! :D
We are having a roast as I couldn't be bothered to cook it last night!! 

There was one of my wedding photos in GS, I think it is still there. xxx


----------



## Carreg

mmmmm chip-rolls :D We had roast beef yesterday so today I am making Roast Soup! This is something that I made once just to get rid of leftovers and OH now loves so much that he always insists that I make enough roast so that there are enough leftovers to make this next day!!
Basically I chop the leftover meat into chunks then fry it with some onions, mix some flour in, add hot stock then add the leftover veggies, chopped up leftover roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings etc and cook it for a bit until it is thickened, then stir in the leftover gravy and probably a gurgle more wine, simmer a tiny bit more and serve with crusty bread! The potatoes and yorkshire puddings break down to thicken the soup and the veggies and meat stay in chunks so you end up with a nice thick warming soup :) We also found that Tesco were doing buy one get one free on 500ml tubs of Ben & Jerry's at the weekend so have plenty of ice cream for dessert! Cherry Garcia and Half Baked - my 2 favourites! It's peeing down with rain and dark and dreary here so comfort food is definitely on the menu! That and a nice hot bath and a hot chocolate when I get home I think!

xxxx


----------



## 24/7

I'll be over at 6 Carreg!! :D:D:D xxxx


----------



## Carreg

you'll be home before me then...stick the kettle on when you get there :lol: :lol:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

HAHAHAHA!! :blush:


----------



## Huggles

OMG I Loooooove Ben & Jerrys - DH too - but they don't sell it in SA :cry:
That soup sounds really yummy - i must remember it next time i do a roast (problem is i never do roasts :dohh: )


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> OH YUMMY!! :D
> We are having a roast as I couldn't be bothered to cook it last night!!
> 
> There was one of my wedding photos in GS, I think it is still there. xxx

Sorry, feeling stupid, what's GS?

Oh, and Carreg, did you notice your ticker - yesterday you were in love with your OH for 2 years, 2 months, 2 weeks and 2 days! :haha:


----------



## Carreg

lol I'd offer to ship you some, Huggles, but I think it'd arrive as just a big smooshy mess!! Rubbish that they don't sell it over there, that seems crazy!

and no, I didn't notice my ticker :lol: I'm more excited that Felix is going to be 4 in 30 days! That's craaaaaaaaaaaaazy!! 20 mins til hometime! Woo!

xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> 24/7 said:
> 
> 
> OH YUMMY!! :D
> We are having a roast as I couldn't be bothered to cook it last night!!
> 
> There was one of my wedding photos in GS, I think it is still there. xxx
> 
> Sorry, feeling stupid, what's GS?
> 
> Oh, and Carreg, did you notice your ticker - yesterday you were in love with your OH for 2 years, 2 months, 2 weeks and 2 days! :haha:Click to expand...

Ooops, girly sanctuary. :thumbup:
Roast potatoes are now in, time to peel the veg.... :cry::winkwink: xxx


----------



## Huggles

Oh, thanks - just requested access so i can check them out :D


----------



## 24/7

YAY!! :D
Excuse anything dodgy!! :p xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> lol I'd offer to ship you some, Huggles, but I think it'd arrive as just a big smooshy mess!! Rubbish that they don't sell it over there, that seems crazy!
> 
> and no, I didn't notice my ticker :lol: I'm more excited that Felix is going to be 4 in 30 days! That's craaaaaaaaaaaaazy!! 20 mins til hometime! Woo!
> 
> xxxx

3 things DH and I really miss about UK:
1. sainsbury's chocolate milk
2. frey bentos tinned pies (weird i know, but i love them!)
3. Ben and Jerry's ice cream.

And what sucks is although we have "import" shops here that sell all kinds of british food - they can't sell things like that because they're all fresh and with importing laws and what have you they can't import fresh food or some nonsense.


----------



## 24/7

EWWWWWW!! To the pies!! 
My hubby likes them, and yuck!!!!!! :p
xxxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL i absolutely love them - especially the steak ones. The chicken ones sometimes gross me out a bit but i love the steak ones.

i have the best hubby ever - he knows i'm struggling with this trauma at work etc so he out of the blue offered to do chip rolls for supper, then he comes home with extra rolls and viennas for us to have hotdogs tomorrow so i don't have to worry about lunch for work, and then on top of that he brings pringles and chocolate! Oooh, i just love my husbink :D


----------



## 24/7

Well done Mr Huggles, it's when we are feeling abit down we realise just how lucky we are to have nice husbands.
I hope you did/do enjoy them!! xxxxx


----------



## Carreg

evening lovely ladies!
Have successfully made soup and had a nice bubble bath. Mmmm.
24/7 - how was your roast?
Huggles - my boss is from SA and has been here for about 5 years. She is always complains about the stuff she can't get over here, well, not without paying over the odds for it anyway. Especially some breakfast cereal thing, like porridge style stuff I think? You two should get into some sort of foodstuffs exchange! :lol: And yay for Mr Huggles! Tell you hubby that we all think he's awesome!

Xxx


----------



## 24/7

Well done on the soup!! :D
Roast was good, but I'm still not feeling very well, half coldy, half virusy, but nothing seems to have come of it yet, just the pre illness feeling for a couple of days. :( xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> Huggles - my boss is from SA and has been here for about 5 years. She is always complains about the stuff she can't get over here, well, not without paying over the odds for it anyway. Especially some breakfast cereal thing, like porridge style stuff I think? You two should get into some sort of foodstuffs exchange!
> 
> Xxx

I actually got in touch with our 3 main supermarket chains and asked them all if they could import the frey bentos pies LoL. One of them actually got back to me and said they were in the process of organising to import a bunch of British stuff, but unfortunately the pies were not amongst the things they'd chosen but they would look into it. Unforunately they then got back to me to say they couldn't import them cos they contain meet and it's against some or other import laws to bring meat in from UK. :(


----------



## Carreg

Morning everyone :)

24/7 - I hope you're feeling better today. I hate that pre-illness feeling when you feel knackered and under the weather but you KNOW it's not the 'main 'event' as it were.

Huggles - that's rubbish. I can't say I like those pies very much but it does suck that you can't have them unless you come here! Hey, you should come for a combined Fray Bentos/NTNP meet up visit!!

Another day in the office, joy! Still, only today, tomorrow & Thursday to go then I'm off til Tuesday cos I am getting Felix on Friday and then it's the Bank Holiday! Wooo! :happydance:

Ohhh, and OH & I BD'd this morning and he didn't pull out or freak out! However...I'm not getting too hopeful because I think he has a pretty good idea of my cycles so he'll know there's no chance right now (8 days til Ov roughly)..but...I'll wait with fingers crossed to see what happens when it gets nearer to Ov day!! Good start though!

xxxx


----------



## samsugar7

Morning Everyone :hugs:

I need help! We are doing a sponsered walk and fun day for help the heroes on sunday. The walk is fancy dress and im really stuck on what to wear and also i need something clever but easy for Jaden. OH is going as superman and his daughter is going as a high school musical cheerleader.

Need to hide the mummy tummy of course. 

xx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - should definitely organise a trip - NTNP meet, frey bentos catch-up, and lot's and lots of sainsbury's chocolate milk and ben & jerry's! :D Could make a really great holiday :D

Carreg that's awesome about OH not pulling out or anything - who knows, maybe you ovulate early and some of those little :spermy: are still swimming around!

That's great that you're getting Felix for a nice long weekend - enjoy! So nice that you can see him more often now.


----------



## Huggles

Sorry samsugar - i'm not much good at fancy dress :blush: But i'll give it a think and maybe come up with something a bit later.


----------



## 24/7

Deleted


----------



## Huggles

Oh gosh 24/7 - i hate it when that happens. Maybe go to the person it is about and tell them directly that you didn't realise it wasn't common knowledge and you're really really sorry, you never meant to upset her/him. :flower:


----------



## samsugar7

Best course of action is go straight to the person and say sorry. xx


----------



## 24/7

Deleted


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls hope your all doing good... we have been down south all weekend so havent been on...

Back at work today, any news?

xxx


----------



## Carreg

24/7 - that's rubbish. I hate office gossip/bitchiness and always try to stay out of it too. Sadly, working in a team of 5 women it seems to be rife and then I get bitched about for staying neutral ('I'm Switzerland' is all I ever say!). I really hope you manage to get it all straightened out. You'll probably fidn it's not as bad as you've been led to believe when you get back there.

Sam - I'm not much good at fancy dress either. I'll try and have a think for you though.

Huggles - Early Ov would be nice! Unlikely though as my cycles seem to be so dead on, like clockwork. Will keep going with the attempts at BD'ing though and see what happens in a few days time, whether he starts freaking out on me again or just carries on as normal! Fingers crossed for the latter!!!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Deleted


----------



## 4magpies

I'd wait till 10 dpo to test hon.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

4magpies is right - you should really wait til 10dpo at the earliest, I know it's hard though!!! You ticker says you are on day 18 though? So if you Ov'd on day 8 that would make you 10dpo?

xxx


----------



## 24/7

OMG!! :D I'm off to buy a test today then, argh!!!! :D I'm so glad my NTNP buddies are much smarter than me!! :p xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Oooh, hello 4magpies!! :D
Nice to see you popping in, we miss you. 

I'm off out now but will report back and POAS news when I get it. xxxxxx


----------



## Carreg

:haha: let us know the outcome! Just be aware that is is still early so even if you are PG then you may still get a BFN!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL good luck 24/7 :dust:


----------



## 24/7

Deleted


----------



## Huggles

Then rather wait - the longer you wait the bigger the chance of a positive if you are pregnant! :D
(and if you do get a bfn it'll only make the day worse). :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Aww thanks honey just been busy! 9 weeks and 4 days till TTC for me! Woohoo.

I'd wait, what test have you got?

xxx


----------



## Shady_R

24/7 hope you get the result you want when you test. How is everyone today. Im having a bad start to today, my boys seen to wake up some mornings in not very good mood, today was one of those. They seem to have settled down for now, fingers crossed they will stay like it for the rest of the day, cant see it though. I so wanna poas, but not sure when im due af, i am about 10 dpo, we dtd when i was ov, but i dont have any symptoms at all, all i get on and off is af type cramps. Ah time will tell lol.


----------



## dragonhawk

Morning all.
Personally, I'd wait too, but that's because now I wouldn't want to chance fate. :)

Well hubbie is in Singapore, having a wonderful time by the sounds of it, but missing me terribly, which is nice to know. ;) 

Not got a lot to share. Making cake and bread when I get home from work today, and continuing on the new dance dress I'm making, more sewing!!!! :)


----------



## Carreg

Do what you think is best 24/7....it is true the longer you wait the more chance your BFP will show up if you're going to get one. It's tricky, a BFN could make your bad day worse but a BFP could make the bad day the best day of your life! Whatever you decide, I hope you get the result you want!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Deleted


----------



## 4magpies

So sorry it was BFN honey.

:kiss: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

:hugs: sorry about the BFN, but it is still early so your BFP may still be on the way!

Try not to stress too much about work, I'm sure it's not as bad as you think. I hope not anyway :hugs: Have a nice bubble bath with a book and relax or something, just try to chill out and not think about it too much

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Deleted


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh honey, do you work with a load of women?? Sounds awful....

And yeah it could be to early for your BFP, some people dont get BFP till AF is late!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Deleted


----------



## Carreg

Ugh, I would be the same if I was facing that too, I get really het up if I think people are upset with me, and moreso if I know I didn't do what they are accusing me of!

If you know you definitely didn't do it then you have nothing to worry about! I know what it's like when everyone thinks you did something and you KNOW there's no chance that you did at all, all you can do is tell the person who you are supposed to have said this about (and everyone who mentions it too!) that you weren't there so it can't have been you. Faced with irrefutable evidence like that people can't really continue being silly about it. Meh, I hate offices for this very reason! People are so bitchy!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Deleted


----------



## Huggles

Sorry about your BFN 24/7 and all the stress with work. I often find though that the imaginings about how bad it's going to be are far worse than when it actually happens. You might be stressing for nothing - you might get to work tomorrow and no-one says anything! But as you say, you were not really in the wrong, so just apologise to the person in question, tell her you never meant to offend/upset her, and if she accepts the apology - great, if she doesn't it's her problem, you've done what you can.

And just remember, if they're all still horrible you can always ride them over! - :bike:


----------



## 24/7

Deleted


----------



## Carreg

Has anyone seen Inception? I heard it is awesome and OH and I have been meaning to see it for ages but always get to the cinema, see queues out the door and decide it's not worth the wait but I have just booked tickets for tonight at 2010 as my local cinema does a deal on Tuesday & Thursday where tickets are only £3.95 each (I think it's to try and stop the craziness on Orange Wednesdays!!) - hoping it will be good!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

A friend of mine saw it and labelled it as "simply brilliant" - so hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Huggles

24/7 I just remembered about your wedding pics on GS so i checked and i now have access but i couldn't find the pics :( I checked back to 27 July but couldn't find them - i was just looking at hte original authors of threads to find it - didn't bother looking at hte titles of the threads. Can you maybe post a link pls?

Wow, work has been so busy today what with having to go through all my deceased colleagues e-mails and rearrange presentations he had organise and order food and stuff for interviews due to take place on Thursday and just loads of other stuff that seems to have randomly crept up. At least it's nearly home time! :D


----------



## 24/7

Sent you a message. :) 
Yay for nearly home time. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I would like to see wedding pics too!

I have been quite busy at work today to huggles due to being off for the long weekend... no one else does my job so I get snowed under when I am off.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Sent. :D xxx


----------



## Carreg

I would like to see the wedding pics too!!! 1 hour 45 mins til hometime, then I have a crab to crack apart and make into salad and then it's cinema! Yay!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

24/7 - gorgeous pics! You look so beautiful and happy :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thank you Carreg!! :D xxxx


----------



## 24/7

And crab sounds yummy, what do you have to do to it before you eat it? xx


----------



## Carreg

Well, I bought it already cooked so all I have to do is dress it (get it out of it's shell) - basically just snap the legs off, crack them open and get the meat out, apply pressure to the carapace so the body comes away, removed the lungs, mouth & stomach sac (luckily they tend to come away neatly so no mess or ickyness, not that I'm particulary squeamish but still) then pull all the meat out.

Was originally just going to garnish it and do a salad but might do nice thick seedy brown bread sarnies instead, if OH really wants a hot meal I might make pasta and mix the crab with a lemony creme fraiche chilli concoction and stir it through. Trying to keep it quick & simple tonight because of going out.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Very nice!! :D 
We have tuna tonight, although I can't really face eating it, but will give it a go!! xxx


----------



## Carreg

Tuna steak or tinned tuna? I love tuna. I have a couple of tuna steaks in the freezer....hmmmm maybe that'll be tomorrow nights dinner!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Tuna steaks, cheese and potato bake with brocoli. xx


----------



## 4magpies

Love the wedding pic honey!!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

mmmmmmm sounds tasty! I love how we all always start talking about our dinners from about 3.30 onwards!!! :lol:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks 4magpies!! :D
I love dinner time, and always really looks forward to it!! :p xx


----------



## 24/7

I have mentioned it before, but I really want a new job, but I just can't find anything that pays as much, or has such a good maternity package. :(
What sort of jobs does everyone here do? xxx


----------



## Carreg

I am the same with dinner time, but for me it's more excitement about the planning and cooking of a meal! I love food, as long as someone else is eating most of it so I'm not getting too fat!!

I have the same problem with my job, I would love to move but I don't want to have to wait for 6 months in the new place before I qualify for maternity pay when I am hoping to by pg well before then. I have said what I do before I think so you have probably already seen it but my official job is 'Bid Support Administration'. Wish I could leave but don't want to have to start over on maternity benefits. Grrr. What do you do?

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I work for a VW dealership doing warranty...

My maternity package is rubbish, my sick package is rubbish but I LOVE my job.

So its kinda worth it, and maternity will only come in handy the once... maybe twice so its not worth changing my job really.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Maternity package is all that makes me stay, six months full pay then three months at 90%, but I hate everything about it except my salary, which is now nearly 30K. Nothing has such good maternity package or pay. :( And we rely on my salary too much for it to drop. :( Once I get my BFP I will switch to a different role, and I just can't wait!! xxx


----------



## 24/7

I want to be happy at my job, swapsie please!! :p xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm only on 17k.

My maternity package is 90% for 6 *weeks*. :haha:

Then on to statuatory... so we will have to tighten our belts for a bit but will be so worth it.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I really wanted to be a paediatric nurse when I was doing my a-levels, but we had a few family issues during this time, and I didn't get the results I needed for uni, and then got this job and just went with the flow, but I really regret it. :( Once we have had our children I like the idea of becoming a teacher, but would rather wait until afterwards, but for now I'm abit stuck.... I am greatful to have a job, as lots of people I was at school with can't get them, but I'd still like one I enjoy. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

What do you actually do honey?

xxx


----------



## Carreg

4magpies - I am on the same wage as you and out maternity benefits are similar, I'm 8 weeks at full pay then the rest at statutory. I know it doesn't sound great, especially compared to yours 24/7 (which is amazing by the way!!) but it's better than a lot of places round here and most places say you have to have worked there for 6 months before you can claim maternity benefits anyway so I'm rather loathe to move. I'm grateful to have a job at all in the current climate so not sure I even want to start looking! If something amazing came up then maybe I would gof or it but I think I'll have to stick miserably where I am for now!! Hopefully after we have a baby (if if if) then if we manage to get buy on OH's salary (am 'encouraging' him to move to a different company who will pay him what he is worth) hopefully I will be able to give up work or just go part time but I think that is HIGHLY unlikely!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I'm really hoping to go part time after baby arrives (FX) and then do two or possibly at q push three days, but alot of this depends on what OH decided he wants to do, either a side step or promotion, naturally I want him to go for promotion, but he likes the idea of a side step!! :p My mum will look after LO so we won't have to pay for childcare, and at the moment we have spare money at the end of the month, so hopefully we could do it. Our plan is to have a second so that I am already pregnant when I return from maternity leave, then after second hopefully all being well I could give up, but that can only happen if OH has a promotion. The end. :p xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

You got it all planned out!!

We will have to pay for childcare, I wont leave my LO with MIL and my mum lives a bit to far away, my grandparents could help but they are both over 65 now and wouldnt want to burden them.

xx


----------



## 24/7

Eeek, MIL will be going nowhere near my LO!! :blush: We have a hate, hate relationship!! :winkwink: We are so lucky to have my Mum so close by, or we would be abit stuck, especially with tax credits going/reducing etc, and it would be working just to pay a nursery all my wages. :growlmad: xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah me and my MIL are a bit like that... ever since she said I wasnt allowed to sleep over at Phills anymore, we havent been the same, its why we got our own place. Biatch.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Mine refuses to speak to me now!! :D
She has been spiteful witch ever since me and OH got together, made a huge song and dance about us living together, refused to attend the wedding until the last minute then didn't speak to anyone, has warned OH having a baby with me will be the biggest mistake of his life, but not to worry she will be waiting for him when he realises this!! :D I just love her so much!! :p Luckily she is a heavy smoker, so I have already told OH no child of mine goes in her house, as it really is that bad, and he agreed, bye bye Nanny Witch!! :D:D:D:D:D

I sound really horible, but she truely deserves it!! xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Wow, I don't look at the forum a little over 2 hours and suddenly 4 extra pages appear!!!
I'm SO happy i'm home now - today was just totally hectic with loads of work - think it's gonna be like that most of the week really, but hopefully it'll calm down a bit then, although then sept starts and that's our busy month so i guess it won't be quiet for a while. But on the one hand that is nicer than my usual days of doing nothing cos at least the time goes faster :happydance: (downside is not as much time for BnB :( )



Carreg said:


> Well, I bought it already cooked so all I have to do is dress it (get it out of it's shell) - basically just snap the legs off, crack them open and get the meat out, apply pressure to the carapace so the body comes away, removed the lungs, mouth & stomach sac (luckily they tend to come away neatly so no mess or ickyness, not that I'm particulary squeamish but still) then pull all the meat out.
> 
> Was originally just going to garnish it and do a salad but might do nice thick seedy brown bread sarnies instead, if OH really wants a hot meal I might make pasta and mix the crab with a lemony creme fraiche chilli concoction and stir it through. Trying to keep it quick & simple tonight because of going out.
> 
> xxx

If that's your idea of quick and simple you better never eat at my house! LoL - that all sounds like WAY too much effort! Sounds really yummy though but i don't see myself ever doing anything like it!



24/7 said:


> Tuna steaks, cheese and potato bake with brocoli. xx

Sounds yummy! I don't like tinned tuna at all but do enjoy tuna steaks - although of course that's another thing i never make :blush: I'm really bad at cooking nice meals :blush:



24/7 said:


> I have mentioned it before, but I really want a new job, but I just can't find anything that pays as much, or has such a good maternity package. :(
> What sort of jobs does everyone here do? xxx




24/7 said:


> Maternity package is all that makes me stay, six months full pay then three months at 90%, but I hate everything about it except my salary, which is now nearly 30K. Nothing has such good maternity package or pay. :( And we rely on my salary too much for it to drop. :( Once I get my BFP I will switch to a different role, and I just can't wait!! xxx

FX you get your BFP soon! My title is Administrative Officer, but there are about 4 of us with that same title in my office and we all do completely different stuff! Our company has 2 main services - Macro and Executive services - and i do the admin for those services. I do other random admin things as well at certain times of the month, like sending edited versions of our publications to certain data partners and stuff. At the moment i am on contract which means i don't qualify for maternity benefit so i only get what the law states which is 4 months unpaid, claiming UIF (unemployment Fund - not sure what the I is for), but UIF is rubbish, less than half normal pay and often only pays out after you're already back at work so most people count it as unpaid leave with a nice bonus once you're back at work LoL. But if i become permanent next year after my contract runs out - which is the plan - then i get 4 months fully paid leave :) I'm quite happy in my job though as the pay is really very good for what i do, with a very nice bonus at the end of march each year and a really nice work environment etc.



24/7 said:


> I'm really hoping to go part time after baby arrives (FX) and then do two or possibly at q push three days, but alot of this depends on what OH decided he wants to do, either a side step or promotion, naturally I want him to go for promotion, but he likes the idea of a side step!! :p My mum will look after LO so we won't have to pay for childcare, and at the moment we have spare money at the end of the month, so hopefully we could do it. Our plan is to have a second so that I am already pregnant when I return from maternity leave, then after second hopefully all being well I could give up, but that can only happen if OH has a promotion. The end. :p xxxx

That sounds like a great plan! Hope it works out like that :flower:
We would have to send our baby to creche (childcare) as mil would never agree to look after baby all day (anyway she's already 70 and in no state to look after baby) - but thankfully i wouldn't want her to look after our baby anyway. My mother works full time so wouldn't have the time to look after baby, but she has said anyway that she wouldn't want to feel tied up looking after baby all day every day, but she's hoping to cut down her work load a bit next year so that on some days she can call and say she's fetching baby from creche and is going to look after him/her for the afternoon so that will be nice. Only problem is that the creche i'm thinking of sending baby to is really close to my work but therefore quite far from her house so she probably wouldn't fetch baby often from creche but i'm sure she will occasionally.


Thanks for the link to the wedding pic 24/7 - it's really lovely :) (and now i know what you look like! :happydance: )

I'm sure i was going to write something else but i can't possibly remember what! :dohh:
Oh, for supper we had tenderised steaks, baked potato with cheese and mayo on, and creamed spinach and feta.


----------



## 24/7

Yummy dinner!! :D
I'm determined to find a job I like, I just don't know where to start?!?

How are you feeling tonight huggles? xxx


----------



## Huggles

Feeling much better on all levels. Doing much better today emotionally. My tummy is still going a bit crazy but i think it's directly linked to all the shock and stress of everything that's happened recently. But feeling much happier all round :)

DH is also unhappy in his job and doesn't feel like he's in the right job line at all as he always feels unfulfilled and at a dead end. But he doesn't know what he wants to do so i've started sending him for life coaching. He's been for one session so far and was then advised to go for psychometric testing to assess what job line he would do well in. So we did the test last saturday, is going in 2 weeks for the results, and then the following week for his next life coaching session.


----------



## 24/7

I'm glad you are feeling a little bit better. :)
And well done to your OH, sounds like he is making big steps in the right direction, so hopefully something good will come of it too. 

I took a picture when I was at my Mums for you earlier, will upload now!! :p xxx


----------



## Huggles

We are trying to do positive things to help us heal and grow stronger as people etc. And as much as I wish Jarrod hadn't died and as much as i wish he was here, I think if we are lucky enough to have another baby next year (one to keep this time), we will be in a much better place all around than we were this year - work-wise, financially, emotionally, just in every way. 

Looking forward to the pic!


----------



## 24/7

For Huggles....
Sorry my brother drank it before I could get the picture. :haha:

xxxxxx


----------



## Huggles

Cool!!! Thanks :thumbup:
DH is sitting behind me - i showed him the pic - he was like "oooh, oooh, aaah man..." - now he's pining for sainsbury's choc milk LoL.

Going to cook myself some cocoa now...


----------



## 24/7

Sorry Mr Huggles!! :p
Enjoy your cocoa, I'm nice and full after dinner now, although I made a cake earlier so might be able to force a slice down while I watch my beloved The Bill on the tv tonight, tough life!! xxxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - enjoy! (and I love your new avatar!)


----------



## 24/7

I saw it earlier on a facebook coeliacc group and it was so very me!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Morning Girls. :hugs:
Well after five days of being undecided my cold is finally here, and I feel rubbish, but got work at 12!! I'm very nervous but hoping it will all get sorted, but we shall see.... xxx


----------



## Huggles

Shame 24/7, sorry to hear you're sick. Hope everything at work is ok and the atmosphere isn't too tense etc. Let us know how it goes.

I'm in a very bad place emotionally today, so probably won't post here much, but i will be lurking cos you ladies always make me happy with your chatter :) The ladies on the loss support thread are always all so full of doom and gloom and always so very angry about everything and it really doesn't help when i'm feeling low already. Whereas you ladies are all so nice and happy, and normal :D


----------



## 24/7

I am having two types of visions about it, one where everyone hates me and won't speak to me, and the other where I'm beaten to a pulp, and I feel both are probably unlikely, well the second one more so, but I have decided what I am going to say, and there isn't much else I can do?!?

I'm out of OPK's now, so will not be POAS today, which is probably a good thing, as it has been pointless for the last week, so doubt much would change now!! :p 

Going to spend the morning on the sofa watching some tv before work, some bnb, and hopefully will feel abit better. xxxx


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: 24/7 and good luck.

i've decided to start a witch countdown to TTC - AF finally finished, so now it's 

:witch: :witch: down

:witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: to go!


----------



## 24/7

Yucky witches!! If AF were pain free then I wouldn't mind, but it's not, grr!!! :p xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm waiting to start my POAS for my persona, CD10 today and its still not asked me for one... I ov'd on CD14 last month though and CD16 the month before so it may start me tomorrow or friday?

Sorry you are feeling down huggles... here is a huggle for your darling :hugs:

I am feeling very run down at the moment my gland is up in my right groin and it only does that when I am very very very run down. Hope I'm not coming down with anything. Just feel exhausted!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have 3 AF to go... not going fast enough though!?

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Good luck 4magpies, exciting times!! I'm definately going to start POAS earlier next month, eeek!!

I'll stay in the corner if your feeling run down, don't want to pass my germs over!!  xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Aww thanks honey... :haha: So considerate!!

My skin is awful at the mo too, had to crack out the clinique antiblemish solutions, its not been this bad in ages.

I would highly recommend a persona it tells you when to pee and does all the reading, takes the stress out of it. Best thing I ever bought, used to used cheapie opks and they did my head in.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks for the huggle 4magpies. Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladies. :hugs: for Huggles amd 24/7, hope you are both feeling a bit better soon, and hope all goes ok at work 24/7.

I have a stupid marketing conference today (we have been told it's totally pointless but we have to go because technicall we fall under Marketing even thogh we are definitely not!!) so have been off work this morning as it doesn't start til 11. Have to pick up a colleague on the way though so still have to leave in about 15 mins and I haven't actually had a sit down yet what with dropping OH at work then doing housework! Oops!

I'll probably be on here on my phone as often as I can cos I'll be bored out of my skull otherwise!!!

xx


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, I shall be bnb'ing on my phone later too!! :p
Hope metting goes ok Carreg. xxx


----------



## Huggles

Wow, just noticed the time - already 11:18 - at least the time is flying with all this work i have to do. Going on lunch at 12 and then going to pop down to the hospital to have blood taken to check my thyroid levels. Have booked a general appointment with my gp for friday after work to check a couple of things so want the blood results back by then so she can check those too.


----------



## dragonhawk

Morning Ladies!!!

Good heavens, what on earth did I miss yesterday? (OK, I missed a lot of deleted messages, I'm curious, but they were obviously like that for a reason, so I won't ask.) 

Hopefully the cold is starting to feel a little better this morning.

I like the idea of a Witch count until TTC.... 

I had an awful nightmare yesterday, work etc was starting to get to me. I work for the Civil Service and although I love my job, we're currently facing a lot of cutbacks (as are everyone) so we have to justify everything that we do these days. 

Oh and as a follow on from the conversations that were happening yesterday, just for reference, I'm on £28,000 plus overtime and oncall allowances. No idea what the maternity pay is, but it'll be standard government pay, whatever that is.

Although I do have something exciting to add... 

We're now (well when DH returns from Singapore) going to be properly trying!!! I can't believe it. He phoned me yesterday and said that when he's back he wants to start trying. I honestly can't believe it. And according to my ticker on here, my 'fertile' period will be over the weekend of our wedding anniversary! Well that would be a memorable birthday present, wouldn't it!

:hugs: to all. xxx


----------



## Huggles

Oh wow dragonhawk that is so exciting! And your DH must be really into the idea to have actually phoned from so far to tell you. Sending you lots and lost of :dust: - hope you get an anniversary baby!

I'm not sure which posts were deleted - i don't remember anythign dodgy going on...


----------



## 24/7

Hey Dragonhawk, fantastic news re TTC, woooo!! :D
Sorry about the delted posts, I'm having a situation at work, and though best delete just in case it's ever seen, although it's very unlikely!! :p
Ooooh, what sort of job do you do? I'm desperately on the hunt this morning, but nothing that great yet. xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Thanks Huggles.
I'm excited about it. Plus it's almost as if my body is telling me that now is the time to start this properly.... AF can be mapped reliably, we've nearly finished doing the work on the house that we wanted and I have lost the weight keeping it off for over 12 months now. 

I'm definitely in my 'happy place' right now. :D


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh TTC time dragonhawk! Thats fab bet you cant wait..

xx


----------



## dragonhawk

24/7 Enough said, fully understood.
And thanks to all. I'm rather excited, but obviously don't want to say anything to anyone so it's nice to have this place as a release. :D


----------



## Huggles

Dragonhawk well done on keeping the weight off! Never an easy thing to do! I'm so glad everything is working out so well for you :D

I'm feeling much happier again now - think focusing on positive threads and doing lots of work has really helped :)

Had my blood taken. After a bit of confusion filling in forms due to me not having a referral from my gp or the relevant codes for the medical aid, we finally got it all sorted and the lady that took my blood was so good i totally didn't feel it at all! I mean i never mind having blood taken, i'm so used to it i watch as they do it, but i do normally feel the needle go in. This was just weird watching it go in and not feeling anything!


----------



## Huggles

So, all you food-buffs, any idea what i should make for supper tonight? I would prefer something fairly simple (remember i'm anything but a wonder in the kitchen, so i don't consider cutting open crabs simple! LoL). No preference really as to what seeing as though both my fridge and freezer are pretty empty so i'm gonna land up having to buy something anyway - but preferably nothing too expensive. We're not big vegetable fans, nor are we really all that keen on fish although if there's a nice sounding fish dish i'll consider it (although DH won't eat prawns as we think he might have a bit of an allergy to them after getting violently ill last time i made some).

I have potatoes, couscous, pasta, rice, eggs and that's about it really, so will have to go shopping :blush:


----------



## 24/7

How about spag boll, shepherds pie or pizza? xxx


----------



## JuFer

hello - I hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread ;-)

have been reading the entire thread over the last few days and felt as though it's time to finally give my five pence worth ....and it feels less as though I'm stalking you all ;-)
have given a brief intro on the main NTNP page so feel free to read up on me there ;-)

huggles - how about pasta with pesto and some cherry tomatoes? That's what I usually make if I haven't got much in the cupboard and I don't fancy a huge meal. not sure if you get pesto in SA though :shrug:


----------



## dragonhawk

Ooooo.... Pasta with Cherry toms and Pesto sounds good.... Grill some chicken breast and slice whilst still hot, and eat together.

Although I'm a fine one to talk, my comfort food at the moment is still cheesy mashed potato. :)


----------



## Huggles

24/7 - what on earth is spag boll????
I don't like shepherd's pie :blush: - not sure why as i love both mince and mash but i just don't like shepherd's pie :shrug:
Pizza sounds good - although i normally by it ready made - but maybe we could be different and make our own.

JuFer - welcome! :hi: We do indeed have pesto here and in fact i have about 4 different varieties in my freezer at the moment! I might land up doing that - although i'm not entirely in the mood for pesto. Will see what other suggestions come up - but it's a good one to fall back on.


----------



## Huggles

:dohh: forgot to write my actual post! LoL

My desk is so covered in papers and files at the moment - looks like a tornado's hit! The time is flying - i still have stuff to do that i haven't even started, have been putting off doing for month, don't feel like doing but now need done!


----------



## JuFer

Glad I could help :) - but I know what you mean of not being in the mood for pesto - I get that too.

I think dragonhawk meant Spaghetti bolognese ;-)


----------



## dragonhawk

It was 24/7 that suggested bolognase, but that sounds good too.

I'm off to a friend's tonight, we're having a Twilight-fest whilst our hubbies are away. :)


----------



## JuFer

ooops - sorry! would help if I read through the posts properly!

Have fun at your Twilight-fest ;-)


----------



## Huggles

Oooh, Twilight fest sounds like fun!

Thanks for the heads up on the spag boll - never heard it called that before! :D Sounds like a definite option though!


----------



## Huggles

ok, supper is sorted - i suggested spag boll and DH said he felt like prego rolls and offered to make them himself - so naturally i eagerly accepted cos if i don't have to cook ...! :D
And it means we can use our very own homegrown lettuce for hte first time since planting it! :happydance:


as you can probably see - i'm feeling waaaaay better than i was this morning :D


----------



## 4magpies

Whats a Prego roll?! Haha.

This afternoon is going slow!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Prego roll is a ciabatta bun/roll with thin flattened tenderised steak (flavoured - preferably a bit spicy), tomato, cheese, lettuce, mayo etc) - it's kind of a fancy hamburger i guess LoL. You can use chicken also instead of steak. One of DH's favourite.

Yay - only 15 min til hometime! :happydance:

24/7 - how's the work atmosphere been?
Carreg - how did the marketing thingy go?

Wow this day has just flown by so quickly! Being busy really does have it's perks :D


----------



## JuFer

oooh - I knew I had heard of prego rolls before but couldn't think of where. now that you described it I remember - they do them at Nandos' as an alternative to all the chicken dishes. have never had it before but may give it a go next time - sounds yummy!


----------



## dragonhawk

Oooo... Yummy, preggo rolls!!! I've heard of them before. I usually end up putting salsa in them, because I was originally hooked on them after spending time in the US. 

Definitely agree that 'grown-up cheese burger' is a pretty good description of them though. If making them at home, use the Old El Paso Enchillada powder on the steaks\chicken before cooking. OK, now I'm hungry. 

And tonight, I'm taking pudding and popcorn. :) Go Team Edward!!!!! (I love a good vampire!)


----------



## 24/7

Yummy dinner!! And glad you are feeling abit better!!
Atmosphere is tense but haven't seen those that apparently have issues yet, eek!!!! xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm on salmon and cous cous tonight, want to get past the 14st 12 barrier I seem to have hit!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Oooh, salmon and couscous sounds divine!


----------



## 24/7

I have chilli jacket potato :D xxx


----------



## Huggles

jacket potato - yum
chilli - not so sure :nope:

I'm not a big fan of burny food - neither is DH. I was actually thinking of making us jacket potatoes sometime soon - no-one here really actually ever makes them. I tried it once but landed up with potato skin lying flat all over the plate and no "shell" to put the filling back into :blush: Think perhaps i need a bit more practice at scooping out the inside and putting it back again LoL.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm so hungry its unreal... all I have had today is 4 rivitas and extra light laughing cow.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

oh my word i'm not surprised you're hungry! (laughing cow is yummy!  )

i had a smoothie for breakfast (2 banana's, 1 apple, appr 1 small glass milk, 1 small yoghurt, some honey and some sunflower seeds) - which i ate a bit late cos i didn't feel like eating. Then i had one hotdog for lunch and a few pieces of dried fruit and i was super hungry when i got home. Not sure how you're managing on just a few ryvitas!


----------



## 4magpies

I have no choice I really want to lose another stone before TTC.

I'm sick of being fat. :haha:

My friend charlotte off here is nipping round for a brew tonight! Yeeey... not seen her in a while and she hasnt seen my new house yet!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

well enjoy the visit! - and try not to starve yourself too much. If you eat too little your body holds onto the weight even more cos it doesn't know where/when it's going to get the nutrients it needs.


----------



## Carreg

evening girls! I can't believe how much chatting you've all got through today! My conference was rubbish. Really boring as expected but hey-ho. The food was nice though and the venue really gorgeous. I nearly fell asleep towards the end but at least it's over with now!

Only one more day in the office this week (but it's gpnna be a busy one, got to get a bid finalised so it can go out without me on Friday) and then getting Felix on Friday! Yaaaaaaaaaay!! He was on the phone to me whilst I was dismembering the crab and was very excited by the whole thing (though very concerned that 'it might snap you Mummy') and wanted me to save him some so I think I will have to buy another one for the weekend so he can help this time!

Hope you're all having a good evening. OH has come home with a headache so not sure if he is going to his guitar night or not so may end up just chilling together.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Felix sounds so cute! It's gonna be great for you spending a nice long weekend together with him!

Our prego rolls were nice. I was really surprised by how nice the lettuce tasted! I don't really like lettuce but now we bought some to grow our own (cos lettuce) and we put it on the prego rolls and i had a few bites where i could really taste the lettuce and it was just so nice! Fresh is definitely way better than store bought.

Think i'm gonna go to bed nice and early tonight - go and lie and read for a bit.


----------



## 24/7

Quick hello and night night from me. xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Well, i was in bed before 9pm last night! Was so tired. Read about half a chapter of my book and then went to sleep and slept quite well - although i woke up too early, but that's not unusual - been waking up too early for the past few weeks.

Super busy at work again today - we take on 2-3 trainees each year and today is the final round of interviews so it's a bit hectic. Plus i have a bunch of other stuff that needs doing to sort out who's going to take on my deceased colleagues clients etc. I've kind of put my Access query on hold for a bit - it's not urgent so it must just wait. But i must admit i'm quite enjoying being so busy - such a pleasant change from the boring 'nothing to do' days.

I've decided to be inspired by all you foodies and so i think i'm going to try at least one "challenging" dish per month. So any ideas are more than welcome. I also think we need to try and eat a bit more fish and since we both like both salmon and tuna steaks (although they are super expensive), i'm gonna try and do salmon/tuna at least twice a month. I'd love to do it once a week but not sure my budget will allow for that. And i love the idea of salmon and couscous (which i think 4magpies had last night?) so i'm gonna do that next week - and i'll put raw baby marrows cut up into the couscous which adds a nice crunch and some veggies :D Monday is payday which means i'll finally have money to buy food again so any nice ideas for meals next month are more than welcome - then i can at least attempt to plan a sort of shopping list.

Oh, one more thing, I was wondering the other day - how old is everyone? I'm 29 - turning 30 end November.


----------



## dragonhawk

I love home done stuff.... It's just a case of having the time\patience to do it that gets me. Although I'm definitely a convert to home baked bread. I recently manage to get a breadmaker for £15 at work and it's fantastic.

I was worried that we'd end up eating too much bread, but two loaves is all we use and the smell is the best in the morning (I put it on the night before, on timer) it's better than an alarm clock.

Hmm.... Weekend breakfast - warm fresh bread, fresh orange juice and lemon curd.


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh, and 31 turning 32 in just over 2 weeks.


----------



## Huggles

dragonhawk said:


> I love home done stuff.... It's just a case of having the time\patience to do it that gets me. Although I'm definitely a convert to home baked bread. I recently manage to get a breadmaker for £15 at work and it's fantastic.
> 
> I was worried that we'd end up eating too much bread, but two loaves is all we use and the smell is the best in the morning (I put it on the night before, on timer) it's better than an alarm clock.
> 
> Hmm.... Weekend breakfast - warm fresh bread, fresh orange juice and lemon curd.

Wow, 15GBP is cheap! (Sorry, SA keyboards don't have the pound sign - work keyboard = SA, home pc's = UK). I also love homemade bread. I'm usually too lazy to knead it enough though so it usually comes out very heavy, but when i actually do take hte time and effort to knead it properly it is so worth it. Must definitely look into buying a bread-maker - although i think they are really expensive here - but i like the idea of waking up to that fresh bread smell :D


----------



## dragonhawk

OK, well no sewing was done last night, went round to friends' for supper and Twilight. Managed to see the whole of Twilight, but fell asleep a quarter of the way in to New Moon. 

The sewing and house work will resume tonight. Hubbie leaves Singapore tomorrow night, but because of the length of flight, doesn't get in to Heathrow until early saturday morning, so other than having an early night so that I can pick him up, I've still got 2 night remaining of 'me' time. I may dye my hair tonight, just so that I can do that without him complaining of the smell. ;)


----------



## dragonhawk

Huggles said:


> Wow, 15GBP is cheap! (Sorry, SA keyboards don't have the pound sign - work keyboard = SA, home pc's = UK). I also love homemade bread. I'm usually too lazy to knead it enough though so it usually comes out very heavy, but when i actually do take hte time and effort to knead it properly it is so worth it. Must definitely look into buying a bread-maker - although i think they are really expensive here - but i like the idea of waking up to that fresh bread smell :D

I purchased it second hand from someone at work, the one that we have (now) is the Panasonic one, which apparently is one of the best. However looking my friend's last night when I was washing up, it's looks the same and that was a Morphy Richards. Usually they are about £120 upwards for the decent ones. 

I also can't be hassled with kneading it and letting it rest etc, hence why hubbie really wanted to get a maker. :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

LoL, just told DH i want a bread maker. He asked why so i told him about Dragonhawk's post and said that i would love to wake up on a Sat/Sun morning to fresh bread with real butter and maybe nice cheese, and fresh orange juice. So he was like "oooh, that does sound nice" and told me to investigate prices etc of bread makers. But then he said if i get a bread maker he wants a proper cappucino machine (he's wanted one for a while - even though we hardly ever drink coffee). So i was like, ok, but then i want a juicer as well so we can squeeze our own orange juice, oh, and a farmhouse kitchen in a house on a small-holding with a lovely wooden table in the kitchen and a fireplace in the lounge...


----------



## 24/7

I love home cooked dinner, but only really do them on days off, or it just gets abit much, over my five days off I just had we had tuna pasta bake, homemade pizza with potato wedges and salad, roast beef, sausages and the tuna steaks with cheese and potato bake, yummy!! :D

Work was ok last night, nothing resolved yet, but something didn't feel right, so still not really sure whats going on. :( Didn't get to bed 'til after one and already up and hubby about to leave for work, so very tired now, zzz!!

I'm 22, but only four weeks and it's my birthday, so not for much longer!! xxxxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Huggles, that made me smile.

Honestly, I wouldn't bother with a juicer. Just buy Tropicana (or own brand) freshly squeezed. it's not worth the washing up.

Suggestion - look in to the bread makers etc, get one and then say that you'll only get a Capaccino maker when you can afford it, after the bread maker. After all, all of this equipment is not cheap. Then if when the money is available he still wants one, get one. But I suspect that by that time, he'll have forgotten that he wanted one. ;)


----------



## 24/7

I'd like a bread maker, but GF bread is abit iffy anyway, and I worry it would come out rubbish. :( xxx


----------



## Shady_R

All this talk of fresh bread making my mouth water lol, love fresh bread. Sorry work was not good for you 24/7, it will get better though, these things usually work themselves out in the end. Well i had am awful start to the day, my ds2 decided he was going to wake up in a foul mood and take it out on everyone, he pushed the table into my youngest son, crossed my youngest on the stairs, then all i had off him was a huge mouth telling me what he was and wasnt going to do, all that as soon as i woke up this morning lol. Hes calmed down now though thankfully, wish i knew what it was thats getting at him though, we are having too many days like this. Roll on the return to school is all i can say, as much as i love having them home with me i cant wait for them to go back,sounds awful doesnt it. Hope everyone has a god day today. Im still awaiting af too. So frustrating.


----------



## Carreg

mmmmmm what an awesome start to the day - lots of talk of food!! Yay! I agree re home made bread, we have a breadmaker too and I love waking up to the fresh cooked smell. We also have an espresso machine (one that you put freshly ground beans in and has a steam nozzle for frothing the milk on the side) and I love the smell of fresh coffee just as much! Our weekend breakfast = fresh bread and fresh coffee. Mmmm.



Huggles said:

> ok, but then i want a juicer as well so we can squeeze our own orange juice, oh, and a farmhouse kitchen in a house on a small-holding with a lovely wooden table in the kitchen and a fireplace in the lounge...

This this this! I want this sooo bad too :D

As for home cooking, we cook fresh 99% of the time (take away or eating out is the exception and we hardly ever do that) because we both love cooking. It helps that I get hom 45 mins before OH most nights at the moment so I can have dinner almost done by the time he gets home but even on days that we car share and aren't home til 630pm we still cook. I have colleagues who only live on jars of sauce and ready cooked stuff and that's fine for them but I don't think I could ever do that. Even if we have burgers or pizza then it is burgers that we have made ourselves from organic mince and pizza that I have made the dough for (by hand, not breadmakes, I hate breadmaker pizza dough) and we have topped ourselves. We are not rich but we do buy local and organic as much as possible and we have a small local organic veg box delivered once a month. We also grow our own herbs and vegetables, this year potatoes, tomatoes, peas, butternut squash, beetroot, peppers, radishes and lettuce. Last year we did tomatoes, carrots, peas, sweetcorn, courgettes, aubergines, peppers and chillis. Last year we had only a courtyard garden and grew it all in pots, this year we have a very small amount of beds (90% of whicht he butternut squash has taken over, it is HUGE!) and are growing a lot in pots again.
I am always proud that Felix never had a pot, jar or packet of baby food in his life. When he was weaning it was always fresh organic home cooked purees and foods and he still eats like that now even though he lives with his Dad because itr is something we have always agreed on. Cooking and eating good food is something I am very passionate about! 

24/7 - I may have missed it somewhere in the thread but how did it go for you at work?

Last day in the office til Tuesday - yay! Getting Felix tomorrow - double yay!! Just hope today goes by quickly!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Hey Carreg!! When can we all move in? :D
Haven't resolved any work issues yet, not seen or spoken to those I need to, maybe today, but thank you for asking. xx


----------



## Carreg

LOL well, so long as you don't all mind squeezing in Felix's bedroom (though he does have a cabin bed with a slide on it so it's quite fun!) and sharing with him when he's here.... :lol:

Hope you get it sorted out at work. Keep us updated.

Oh, and on the age thing I'm 26, my birthday is May :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I always wanted one of those beds when I was younger!! :D I had bunkbeds instead though as my brother didn't like being in his own room, so he shared with me!! :p 

What plans have you and Felix got this weekend? xxx


----------



## Carreg

No plans yet, will see how the weather is and what he fancies at the time. He usually has a pretty good idea of what he wants to do and I think that at least one visit to Kidzone will be in order on a wet day then maybe some swimming, flying his kite, messing around at the playpark, baking (red velvet cakes with Barbie glitter sprinkles, his favourite), walking and climbing trees and getting muddy at Ashridge woods, making his own pizza, feeding the ducks on the canal by my house...those are the things he usually wants to do but who knows!

What are your plans for the long weekend?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> mmmmmm what an awesome start to the day - lots of talk of food!! Yay! I agree re home made bread, we have a breadmaker too and I love waking up to the fresh cooked smell. We also have an espresso machine (one that you put freshly ground beans in and has a steam nozzle for frothing the milk on the side) and I love the smell of fresh coffee just as much! Our weekend breakfast = fresh bread and fresh coffee. Mmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Huggles said:
> 
> ok, but then i want a juicer as well so we can squeeze our own orange juice, oh, and a farmhouse kitchen in a house on a small-holding with a lovely wooden table in the kitchen and a fireplace in the lounge...
> 
> This this this! I want this sooo bad too :D
> 
> As for home cooking, we cook fresh 99% of the time (take away or eating out is the exception and we hardly ever do that) because we both love cooking. It helps that I get hom 45 mins before OH most nights at the moment so I can have dinner almost done by the time he gets home but even on days that we car share and aren't home til 630pm we still cook. I have colleagues who only live on jars of sauce and ready cooked stuff and that's fine for them but I don't think I could ever do that. Even if we have burgers or pizza then it is burgers that we have made ourselves from organic mince and pizza that I have made the dough for (by hand, not breadmakes, I hate breadmaker pizza dough) and we have topped ourselves. We are not rich but we do buy local and organic as much as possible and we have a small local organic veg box delivered once a month. We also grow our own herbs and vegetables, this year potatoes, tomatoes, peas, butternut squash, beetroot, peppers, radishes and lettuce. Last year we did tomatoes, carrots, peas, sweetcorn, courgettes, aubergines, peppers and chillis. Last year we had only a courtyard garden and grew it all in pots, this year we have a very small amount of beds (90% of whicht he butternut squash has taken over, it is HUGE!) and are growing a lot in pots again.
> I am always proud that Felix never had a pot, jar or packet of baby food in his life. When he was weaning it was always fresh organic home cooked purees and foods and he still eats like that now even though he lives with his Dad because itr is something we have always agreed on. Cooking and eating good food is something I am very passionate about!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

We've just started growing herbs and stuff too! Having great fun with it all. We live in a flat at the moment (ground floor) so everything is also in pots. Can't wait for hte day we move into our own house and i can have a real garden! At the moment we have 1 strawberry plant (just started getting flowers so i'm hoping for strawberries soon), 1 lavendar, 1 oreganum, 1 thyme, 6 spring onions, 6 cos lettuce (at the first of it last night - was really yummy!), chives, potatoes, mini tomatoes (grown from the seed of a shop-bought tomato!), and 6 red onions :D Thinking of maybe starting some baby marrows (mini corgettes) as well.



Shady_R said:


> All this talk of fresh bread making my mouth water lol, love fresh bread. Sorry work was not good for you 24/7, it will get better though, these things usually work themselves out in the end. Well i had am awful start to the day, my ds2 decided he was going to wake up in a foul mood and take it out on everyone, he pushed the table into my youngest son, crossed my youngest on the stairs, then all i had off him was a huge mouth telling me what he was and wasnt going to do, all that as soon as i woke up this morning lol. Hes calmed down now though thankfully, wish i knew what it was thats getting at him though, we are having too many days like this. Roll on the return to school is all i can say, as much as i love having them home with me i cant wait for them to go back,sounds awful doesnt it. Hope everyone has a god day today. Im still awaiting af too. So frustrating.

Shady I'm not sure what your home situation is or what's going on in your lives at all, but it sounds to me like perhaps you one son is attention seeking? Maybe it would help if you allocated half an hour to just him every day or even every second day. Make it your special time together or something. Have him on his own away from his other siblings and just talk about school or his day or whatever, or play cars (or whatever he likes) with him or anything, but basically just "mummy and me" time. Maybe he's acting out for the attention or maybe there is something bothering him and having time alone with you will help him talk about it. Not really sure - just suggestions - use them, don't use them... :flower:


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> No plans yet, will see how the weather is and what he fancies at the time. He usually has a pretty good idea of what he wants to do and I think that at least one visit to Kidzone will be in order on a wet day then maybe some swimming, flying his kite, messing around at the playpark, baking (red velvet cakes with Barbie glitter sprinkles, his favourite), walking and climbing trees and getting muddy at Ashridge woods, making his own pizza, feeding the ducks on the canal by my house...those are the things he usually wants to do but who knows!
> 
> What are your plans for the long weekend?
> 
> xxx

Sounds like such fun - i think i also want to spend a long weekend with you! You sound like a really awesome mum!


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> No plans yet, will see how the weather is and what he fancies at the time. He usually has a pretty good idea of what he wants to do and I think that at least one visit to Kidzone will be in order on a wet day then maybe some swimming, flying his kite, messing around at the playpark, baking (red velvet cakes with Barbie glitter sprinkles, his favourite), walking and climbing trees and getting muddy at Ashridge woods, making his own pizza, feeding the ducks on the canal by my house...those are the things he usually wants to do but who knows!
> 
> What are your plans for the long weekend?
> 
> xxx

Sounds like Felix will have lots planned for his lovely mummy this weekend. :cloud9: I really love the indoor kids play areas, I want one big enough for me!! :blush::haha:

I have work on saturday, then off sunday monday but probably won't do much as OH is at work, so probably some housework and food shopping, how exciting!! :dohh: XXXX


----------



## Carreg

Huggles said:


> We've just started growing herbs and stuff too! Having great fun with it all. We live in a flat at the moment (ground floor) so everything is also in pots. Can't wait for hte day we move into our own house and i can have a real garden! At the moment we have 1 strawberry plant (just started getting flowers so i'm hoping for strawberries soon), 1 lavendar, 1 oreganum, 1 thyme, 6 spring onions, 6 cos lettuce (at the first of it last night - was really yummy!), chives, potatoes, mini tomatoes (grown from the seed of a shop-bought tomato!), and 6 red onions :D Thinking of maybe starting some baby marrows (mini corgettes) as well.

How could I forget my strawberries!! I have strawberries this year too, and grew onions & spring onions last year. Also forgot that I grew garlic this year too! 6 bulbs! I have thyme, chives, oregano, sage, lavendar and mint in the herb section. It is great fun isn't it/ I love being out in my garden, even if it's raining!




Huggles said:


> Sounds like such fun - i think i also want to spend a long weekend with you! You sound like a really awesome mum!

LOL visitors always welcome! I love having people to stay :) :lol:



24/7 said:


> Sounds like Felix will have lots planned for his lovely mummy this weekend. :cloud9: I really love the indoor kids play areas, I want one big enough for me!! :blush::haha:
> 
> I have work on saturday, then off sunday monday but probably won't do much as OH is at work, so probably some housework and food shopping, how exciting!! :dohh: XXXX

Oh gosh, I totally think the indoor play places should open up for adults in the evenings! I would love to have a go round one! There is one down in Portsmouth which does have grown up nights once a month and I have always wanted to go down there for it!

Shame you have to work on Saturday and then your OH is working for the rest :( I hope you manage to gets ome time together to enjoy yourselves though.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I soooo want to go there!! :D
Just seen I only have seven days left before AF is due, usually I have some stomach pains by now, but not so far, so am keeping everything crossed!! xxxx


----------



## Carreg

Oooooh, FX'd for you!!! When are you going to test?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

:af: Stay away AF :af: 
:dust: bring us a bfp!

:af: no AF allowed!
Fingers crossed! :dust:

And just because i like this one: :tease:


----------



## Carreg

LOL Huggles that made laugh out loud :D We really do need a BFP round here...morale can't take it much longer *dramatic back of hand to forehead gesture* :lol:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I was thinking monday morning, but I'm not sure?!? If I did ovulate this month then I would be 18 dpo then, so would probably get a positive.... But I'm just not sure? 

I know it's not very NTNP but

Spoiler
next month I'm going to use OPK's just to check I am actually ovulating, but do them properly not just as and when
 and then I'll atleast know if I actually am or not, as I'm not convinced I actually did ovulate this month?!? :wacko:
:blush: xxxx


----------



## Carreg

Gosh you have amazing willpower! I'd be POAS every day from 10dpo til AF arrived! I have a huge stash of ICs just for this purpose!

I am considering quitting OPKs this month (haven't started them yet) just so if OH starts freaking out on me again and asking how close I am to Ov then I can just say 'I don't know' and hope he decides to risk it. Though I think he has a reasonable idea of my cycles anyway. Just hoping it doesn't come up!!! Will see though as I really like charting etc, it appeals to my nature of liking graphs and stuff!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I really like it too, but OH isn't so keen, he prefers the real NTNP approach, not my version of it!! :p If keep telling myself now if I just knew for sure I was ovulating then I'll be happy to relax and see what happens, but I'm not entirely convinced!! :D xxx


----------



## Shady_R

Hi huggles. Thank you for your suggestion. We have been having problems with his behaviour since he was around 2, we first put it down to terrible 2's as you do, but it didnt stop if anything it just got worse. Last year i went to the drs to get help as my depression was coming back and i couldnt cope, she called social services, not really too sure why, but they came out and said he doesnt have adhd or anything like that, then arranged for a support worker to come out as we didnt need social services. We used all the tricks and techniques from the support worker, which worked for a short time, but then one night its was like he just changed. He was a totally different child. That was January time, now its all kicking off again, im pulling my hair out literally. We have 1 to 1 time. Which is good during and about 10 mins after finishing we are back at square 1. The only thing i can think is hes def up of the holidays the weather and extremely bored. Guess ill soon find out.


----------



## 4magpies

Morning my NTNP girlies,

I had to POAS for my persona this morning... no o symbol yet, wonder if it will be cd14 like last more or cd16 like the month before. :haha:

It has be be between tomorrow and wed.

Hope we are all good.... mwah.

24/7 - I dont see any harm in using opk's if you are just checking your ov'ing but I dont like cheap ones cause I always struggle to read them. Thats why I like my persona.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I love that you ladies always just say yes and encourage POAS!! :D:D:D:D:D xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh and we deffo need a BFP!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I hope you get the o symbol soon 4magpies!! :D xx


----------



## Shady_R

Its a good job i dont have money on me ever, other wise i would be a poas addict lol. I so wanna test now cause this morning and yesterday morning and last night i felt quite sick. Im not getting my hopes up though cause when i do its a neg.


----------



## Carreg

FX'd for your O symbol soon 4magpies!

24/7 - LOL of course we do!! It's like..POAS by proxy...we want you to do it because we can't!!! :lol:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

It will be between sunday and tuesday hopefully if my cycles are staying around the same length.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

post removed to rather send as PM.


----------



## dragonhawk

I'd love to be a POAS addict, but I can't get my CBFM to do anything other than say remove the stick. To be honest I've given up with it and it's just in an empty shoe box in my office at home.


----------



## 4magpies

Carreg said:


> FX'd for your O symbol soon 4magpies!
> 
> 24/7 - LOL of course we do!! It's like..POAS by proxy...we want you to do it because we can't!!! :lol:
> 
> xxx

Hahaha... POAS by proxy... I love it Carreg!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

dragonhawk said:


> I'd love to be a POAS addict, but I can't get my CBFM to do anything other than say remove the stick. To be honest I've given up with it and it's just in an empty shoe box in my office at home.

How long ago did you buy it?

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Too funny!! :D
I was thinking the other day, how I'm not very keen on clearblue digitals as they never show positive, then a few minutes later it hit me, of course they havent ever come up positive, you've never been pregnant!! DOH!! :p xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Bought it on Ebay, and have reset it several times. To be honest I'm really to the point where I'm starting to feel that regardless of any digital thing, now is 'our' time. My body is starting to do things that makes me feel this. It's weird, but I'm almost certain that now is our time. So just need to wait for DH to return home and then we're going to try. 

He's had loads of time to think and after our phone conversation a couple of days ago, he's as determined as I am now. So we're just going to go for it. :) Fingers crossed.


----------



## 4magpies

I really cant wait to start... its eating me up!! :haha:

Only 9 weeks to go of this torture.

24/7 - I have had a positive on a digi, it was the old style on that doesnt tell you how many weeks though, that one wasnt out yet, its the only positive test I have ever had... just a shame I MC'd 5 days later. :(

xxx
xxx


----------



## Huggles

Wow - amazing that the hpt's can actually tell you how many weeks! The ones here are just a line - one control line that indicates the test is working and one line that means it's positive if it shows! Next thing you know they'll have a test that indicates if it's a boy/girl as well!


----------



## Carreg

ugh ladies, I am feeling sick and dizzy and headachy...if only this was 10 days time, then I could be all excited that it might be pg symptoms! But no, it's just me feeling ill. Want to go home and curl up with my duvet now :(

How are you all doing?

xxxx


----------



## JuFer

good afternoon everyone! can't believe it's that late already - I've been in the office since 8 and have not had a chance up until now to log in. my boss has come back from holiday today so there's loads of catching up to do so I'm somewhat swamped.

so how's everyone else today?

xx


----------



## JuFer

lol carreg - I think we must have typed at exactly the same time.
Sorry to hear that you're not feeling well - but then I'm not surpirsed with that sort of weather.
it could be winter judging by what I see from our windows in the office :(


----------



## 24/7

I want a positive right now!! :p
Sorry to hear about your mc 4magpies:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Carreg

hey JuFer, it is the same with the weather here, grey, dull, wet, windy and horrible!! So depressing. This has to be the wettest August ever! Where is our summer? Let's hope we get an Indian summer and September is nice! Whereabouts are you? I'm in Hertfordshire :)

xxx


----------



## Carreg

24/7 - teeessssssssttttt *encourages* :lol:

xxxx


----------



## JuFer

I live in Kent but work in London and yes, the weather has been really sh*t - I always wonder what some people consider as a nice summer as I've heard lots of people saying this summer has been nice and warm :wacko:


----------



## Huggles

LoL - sounds like England and Cape Town are having hte same weather - it's cold and rainy here too!


----------



## 24/7

I can't now, I'm at work!! :p


----------



## Carreg

Gosh, don't envy you that commute JuFer!! I think because we've had a few nice weekends people forget that the rest of the time is awful weather-wise...it's like if it's only nice when you're in work and rains all weekend you feel the weather has been a lot worse. But recently we've had rain weekdays and weekends!!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

24/7 + lunch hour + chemist/supermarket = test!! :p

xxx


----------



## JuFer

lol - yeah I suppose that's true. being stuck in the office all week doesn't help I suppose. 
you get used to the commute - it's "only" 1 1/2 hours but you soon find things to do to kill the time. what's funny though, when I was still living in London it wasn't that much quicker to get to work - took me an hour too.

24/7 - I agree, put yourself out of your (and our :winkwink:) misery and TEST :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> 24/7 + lunch hour + chemist/supermarket = test!! :p
> 
> xxx

:haha: You're such a bad influence! LoL


----------



## 24/7

You girls are so bad!! :p 
No testing today, so you can give up now and starts again tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## JuFer

LOL - I quote you on that 24/7 :haha:


----------



## Carreg

How did you find living in London? I am so NOT a city person, I couldn't imagine anything worse! I live in the suburbs at the minute and even though I am in a little tucked away close, opposite 2 parks, right on the canal and can be in open countryside in 5 minutes I HATE it. I want to go back to living in a tiny village like we were last year, sadly it was just too far away from both our jobs to be viable long term.

Huggles - meee? Surely not!! Teehee :lol:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

24/7 - we're going to hold you to that you know!! I will even post you my IC's if I have to!!! :lol: :lol:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Weather here has been rubbish... need to buy a tumble dryer ready for winter!! :haha:

TEST!! 24/7 :haha:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I have one first response test, as I don't like shopping online, as I don't really understand payp, so tests cost me alot of money so I try and be abit sensible!! :p And seriously I am not testing today!! :o xxx


----------



## 24/7

I want to move house too, further into the countryside, too near London for me right noa!! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I dont like living in town/city.

I was brought up in a suburb right next to the river/countryside/farmland.

Then me and phill rented a house right near town, litterally 2 mins walk away... I hated it, far to noisy and just ergh!!

Then we bought this house in a culdesac right next to the country side, I love it, its so quiet and you hear the church bells ringing on a sunday morning. Love it. My dog loves it too!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Whereabouts are you 24/7?

I wouldn't say it's noisy or overly busy here because we are down out the way off the main road...it's quite quiet, you can hear the geese arriving on the canal every morning like clockwork at 0630, noisy beggars...but it is just too close to a town for me. I'd live right in the middle of nowhere if I could, neighbours miles away etc!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

:) I think I'm something of the opposite of most people.... I've always lived in relatively populated places, so I'm used to light and noise. When we go and stay with friends of ours I have a real problem sleeping. No street lighting, no traffic... And because it almost always rains\snows when we visit them, I have real problems sleeping. It's too quite!!!!
:D


----------



## 4magpies

I only use FRER too, thats why I am so good at holding out.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Aah, sounds lovely 4magpies. We live in a suburb at the moment - can't really live in the countryside here. When we were in UK for a year we lived in London - didn't like it much, but only realised that it would take the same amount of time to travel in from outside of london as from where we were just before we left :dohh: Our original plan was to land in london and then find some little country town to live and work in but i got a job within the first week of arriving and it was in King's Cross so we kind of figured that meant we had to live in london too! So we were in Golder's Green for 3 months and then Tooting Bec for the rest of the year - in flat shares.

I would love to live on a smallholding - my own bit of countryside in the suburbs! :D


----------



## 24/7

Power to the frer's magpies!! :p
I live on the border of Surrey, Kent and London!! Happy days!! xxx


----------



## Carreg

oh and the other things that pees me off is that we live in a set of cluster homes and have nighbours right opposite our front door who sit outside ont heir steps smoking endless cigarettes all day and evening and it blows right in my kitchen & front room windows so we have to have the windows shut unless we want our house to stink. Not a nice choice to have to make especially on hot days!! They used to chuck their fag ends all over our side too until we gave them a flower pot and asked them not to. Definitely hate having neighbours so close!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

i'm so hungry! I seem to have hungry days and not hungry days each month and this is definitely a super hungry day! HAd my smoothie for breakfast and kept trying to drink more of it even though it was alreayd finished. Then i ate 3 of the mini muffins i bought for the interviewer's tea time, and now i've just had a bacon, feta and avo toasted sarmie. And I'm STILL starving!


----------



## 24/7

Right time for work now, will try and pop back on my break!! 
Hugs to you all in the mean time!! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

It is lovely, lovely neighbours to, well the ones that we have so far... there are only 3 people living on the close yet, they are still finishing off the other houses across from us.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I had cold cous cous for lunch left over from last night. Well full now!!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

I guess we're lucky... We live on a new (ish) housing estate and all of the houses have their own space, front and back. It's actually my dream house (well, obviously there are masses of things I'd like to have, but it's a pretty good, affordable mid-point) ;) I've always loved Townhouses.

We live on the Surrey\Hampshire\Berkshire border, so probably about the same distance from London as you 24/7. 

The only thing I would like, if the money was available, would be that we'd move somewhere detached so that we had access and gardens all round the house. It would be DH's worst nightmare, just because of the amount of gardens to look after, but if we had that kind of money, it wouldn't be too much of an issue. Still, we all have to have our dreams, don't we. :)

Hubbie would prefer to sell everything and own a yacht instead, but I hate sailing in anything smaller than a cruise liner. (Heavens, I sound a snob, don't I. I'm not that bad, honestly....!!!)


----------



## Carreg

mmmm avocado, feta & bacon sarnie...I looooove that combination so much. I'm blinking starving! Forgot my lunch and don't have any money to put on my work restaurant card (stupid cashless system) so I'm going without. Booooo. Mind you, I still feel sick & dizzy so not hungry really! I have a nice coffee though. Can't wait to get home for dinner. Pork stir fry with pineapple and noodles!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Well, talking of dreamhouses...

I would have a biggish (not too big - don't want to be scared by the size) house on a smallholding, with fruit trees and a nice vegetable patch and herb garden. I would have a little area where i would have a potbellied pig or 2 (always had a thing for potbellied pigs!) and 2 dogs that just run around everywhere, and of course our 2 cats we do have. Might have some chickens too for fresh eggs. In the house i'd have a lovely old fashioned farmhouse kitchen with a lovely wooden table in it where we'd all eat around. There would be a fireplace in teh lounge (DH has always wanted a fireplace) and we would have fresh bread every weekend :) Obviously i wouldnt' work so i could spend my days pottering around in the garden, talking to my animals, and cooking lovely meals. And the lounge would be all nice and homely and cosy.

Aaaaah, to dream.....

What i'll be lucky to get - a small 3 bed house in the suburbs with a small back yard. Work all day, go home, cook cos we have to eat, etc etc. Not really all that bad but not quite the dream.


----------



## Carreg

Ladies...we need to have some sort of meet in London! We all seem to live about the same distance away from there...(apart from Huggles...sorry Huggles :()

Just my crazy idea for the afternoon!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Huggles said:


> Well, talking of dreamhouses...
> 
> I would have a biggish (not too big - don't want to be scared by the size) house on a smallholding, with fruit trees and a nice vegetable patch and herb garden. I would have a little area where i would have a potbellied pig or 2 (always had a thing for potbellied pigs!) and 2 dogs that just run around everywhere, and of course our 2 cats we do have. Might have some chickens too for fresh eggs. In the house i'd have a lovely old fashioned farmhouse kitchen with a lovely wooden table in it where we'd all eat around. There would be a fireplace in teh lounge (DH has always wanted a fireplace) and we would have fresh bread every weekend :) Obviously i wouldnt' work so i could spend my days pottering around in the garden, talking to my animals, and cooking lovely meals. And the lounge would be all nice and homely and cosy.
> 
> Aaaaah, to dream.....

This is also my dream, but country house and with stables and fields for my horses! Let's club together, buy an estate and share it out :p :lol:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> mmmm avocado, feta & bacon sarnie...I looooove that combination so much. I'm blinking starving! Forgot my lunch and don't have any money to put on my work restaurant card (stupid cashless system) so I'm going without. Booooo. Mind you, I still feel sick & dizzy so not hungry really! I have a nice coffee though. Can't wait to get home for dinner. Pork stir fry with pineapple and noodles!
> 
> xxx

Oooh, that cashless system can be a pain sometimes! I went to the headoffice of the company i was working at in london for training one day and their restaurant uses those cards and so of course i didnt' have a card and didn't want to put money on the visitors card for just one day and have to leave the change on it. Was such a mission trying to get lunch!
Oh, and hte best part about my bacon, avo and feta sarmie? - the work paid for it! I brought a yucky cheese and jam sarmie made with frozen bread (ok, i really need to go shopping) was really hungry but just didn't feel like that sandwich, when my one colleague came to say she's ordering toasted sandwiches for the interviewees, i coudl order one too if i wanted! So i was like "yes please!" :D


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> Huggles said:
> 
> 
> Well, talking of dreamhouses...
> 
> I would have a biggish (not too big - don't want to be scared by the size) house on a smallholding, with fruit trees and a nice vegetable patch and herb garden. I would have a little area where i would have a potbellied pig or 2 (always had a thing for potbellied pigs!) and 2 dogs that just run around everywhere, and of course our 2 cats we do have. Might have some chickens too for fresh eggs. In the house i'd have a lovely old fashioned farmhouse kitchen with a lovely wooden table in it where we'd all eat around. There would be a fireplace in teh lounge (DH has always wanted a fireplace) and we would have fresh bread every weekend :) Obviously i wouldnt' work so i could spend my days pottering around in the garden, talking to my animals, and cooking lovely meals. And the lounge would be all nice and homely and cosy.
> 
> Aaaaah, to dream.....
> 
> This is also my dream, but country house and with stables and fields for my horses! Let's club together, buy an estate and share it out :p :lol:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Sounds like a brilliant idea! :D

Aaah, i also want to meet :( Unfortunately i dont' think i can justify the expense of flying though...(aside from teh fact that we dont' actually have the money in the first place!) - why couldnt' this be 2 years ago and then i would haven been in london!


----------



## Carreg

cheese and jam?? That certainly sounds interesting!! What sort of jam, and strong or mild cheese? I like interesteng food combinations so might give it a go! I can imagine strawberry jam and strong cheese (I only eat strong cheese!!) might work well...hmmm..

Nice job on getting work to pay for your awesome sarnie though :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Nice one Huggles!!!!

In terms of meeting up, I'm afraid that I won't participate.... I'm one of these funny individuals that likes to keep my virtual and real lives seperate. Sorry.

Oh heavens, if only we could have dream houses....

I'm not sure where exactly the dream place would be, but I do know that we would have to have enough space for Bantam hens (they're cute) and if we had that sort of money, we'd have our dream cars too.... I'd have top of the range Mini Cooper S and Porsche 911. DH would have Aston Martin Vantage and a Range Rover Vogue. Hey, we dream big. :) The house would have enough space to have a dance studio built into the basement that would open out to a large patio area of the garden (minimum 3 floors you see) so that we could also use it as a party room. It would also have a Granny annexe for my mother so that she had somewhere to live, if she wants it, when my father dies. I know that's a somewhat depressing thought, but he has alzheimers and it's progressing incredibly quickly.


----------



## Carreg

lol Dragonhawk, that's perfectly understandable :) I have met some of my best friends via the Internet so I'm not usually too aversed to meets, though I hate meeting new people cos I'm too shy so I get really stressed about them. I can understand why people would want to keept heir virtual and real lives seperate though :)

Oooh dream cars...not sure about that, I don't dream too big in that direction...I'd love a Mazda RX-8 though :)

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> cheese and jam?? That certainly sounds interesting!! What sort of jam, and strong or mild cheese? I like interesteng food combinations so might give it a go! I can imagine strawberry jam and strong cheese (I only eat strong cheese!!) might work well...hmmm..
> 
> Nice job on getting work to pay for your awesome sarnie though :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

normally it would be cheddar and strawberry jam, but today it's processed cheese slices (on special at factory shop) and strawberry jam.


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh, I forgot my other sensible car, that I'd have, when the porsche or mini weren't really that practical.... Volvo C30.


----------



## Huggles

dragonhawk said:


> Nice one Huggles!!!!
> 
> In terms of meeting up, I'm afraid that I won't participate.... I'm one of these funny individuals that likes to keep my virtual and real lives seperate. Sorry.

I totally get that - i'm usually the same. Had one of my friends try to set up a dinner so i could meet a "virtual" friend who happened to know a "real" friend of mine. I turned down the invitation - also didn't want to mix the two - didn't want my real friends knowing what all i say on forums as we tend to give way tmi way too often. So maybe it's just cos i'm on a different continent so i know it's unlikely to ever happen that i like the idea of meeting you ladies! (or maybe it's just cos you're all so darn nice!) :D


----------



## Carreg

Ok, I shall definitely be trying strong cheddar & strawberry jam sandwiches ASAP! 

3 hours 20 mins til end of work....argh it's dragging so much because I know I have tomorrow off and am looking forward to it!! Grr!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

OMG! Someone else who loves cheese and jam buttys!!

Its one of my favorite things!! Haha.

Mmmmm.

xxx


----------



## JuFer

oooh blimey - I only went out to get some lunch and I come back to 3 pages!!! :thumbup:

I didn't like living in london particularly but it's somewhat special to me as I came here after finishing school, made lots of friends and met my now husband :winkwink: (I'm not originally from the UK).

For me it wasn't hard to move out to the country but my dh was born in london and lived here most his life so he's finding it a bit harder - although he's slowly getting used to this life style. at the moment, I find working in london and living in kent a good balance as I still love meeting up with friends after work or going for a nice meal... and then "when" the weather is nice it's great to be spending time in the garden on the weekends or go for bike rides etc.... 
once kids come along though, I'm not so sure I'd still would want to commute to london as the day would just be too long and by the time I get home it would be sleeping time for them. 

so in short - lol, sorry for the long post - at the moment I'm happy with the situ but later I could see myself getting more settled in the country side.


----------



## JuFer

I love cheese and penaut butter sandwiches :blush:


----------



## Huggles

what are your working hours carreg? i only have 1h30 left :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

i haven't tried cheese and peanut butter, but peanut butter and strawberry jam is also nice :)


----------



## 4magpies

And not to sound random, catching up... my house is new build in stone... its gorgeous, only 2 bedroom its all we need. Double drive and back garden big enough for us, we are not big gardeners or anything....

And dream cars, dont get me started!! Haha. I'm really into my cars. I would have a Honda NSX I think, plus a Porsche Cayenne, and maybe another Integra Type R to potter around in. Plus a BMW M3 convertible in white. I think that would do me... maybe a Noble aswell, and an ariel atom? I would have far to many cars, I cant just pick one!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - i am so not into cars i've never even heard of half the cars mentioned! I currently drive a little Hyundai Atos and i'm quite happy with that :)


----------



## 4magpies

I have 3.5 hours left at work... eekk... 

And aswell I have met someone off here but I sort of already knew her though other people.

I sorta met Phillip off the internet aswell... well he had seen me at a car meet and he added me to msn and we met up properly an voila! 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I/we have a honda civic type R, we only run one car cause he has a van for work.

The civic isnt standard its running about 230bhp which is +30bhp over standard. He likes to mess with it. :haha:

I have been brought up around cars and now work with them and its still a hobby. I sound like a geek dont I?!


----------



## Huggles

LoL - not a geek but i have NO idea what you're talking about :haha:
I've always wanted to do a Mechanics course though - I'd love to be able to "open the hood" and know what i'm looking at. About the best i can do at hte moment is change a tyre.


----------



## 4magpies

See my job is like being a mechanic but without getting your hands dirty. Haha.

Its like the technical side of it rather than the practical. I love it.

xxx


----------



## JuFer

Wow - changing a tyre is already something though! I wouldn't be able to do that - I'm more the "changing screen wash" type ;-) but I do like cars as well


----------



## Huggles

LoL - my dad showed me a few years ago how to change a tyre. Shortly after he showed me my mom got a flat tyre while i was with her so i did that one. Then i was at work one day and one of the guys had a flat tyre. He didn't know how to change it so i stood there "little miss know-it-all" and instructed step by step while he did it! Was brilliant! Also help DH change one last year after we drove over a sharp thing that punctured our tyre instantly.


----------



## Carreg

oooh Ariel Atom, yes yes yes. And a Tesla Roadster :) Actually, I'd be really happy just having OH's old car back...Civic 1.8vti - loved it SO much.

Peanut butter and cheese and peanut butter and jam are both excellent! Mmmmm. Marmite and cheese is also good, and so is marmite & clotted cream (trust me!)

Magpies - I'd like your job I think :D

I work 0900 - 1715 on a normal day but usually get in at around 0830 ish. What are your hours Huggles?

xxx


----------



## JuFer

That's impressive and very handy "know-bow" - especially if you're only having to give the instructions :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Carreg said:


> oooh Ariel Atom, yes yes yes. And a Tesla Roadster :) Actually, I'd be really happy just having OH's old car back...Civic 1.8vti - loved it SO much.
> 
> Peanut butter and cheese and peanut butter and jam are both excellent! Mmmmm. Marmite and cheese is also good, and so is marmite & clotted cream (trust me!)
> 
> Magpies - I'd like your job I think :D
> 
> I work 0900 - 1715 on a normal day but usually get in at around 0830 ish. What are your hours Huggles?
> 
> xxx

I like the idea of peanut butter and cheese... never had that.

Ooooh yeah you cant bit a bit of VTEC! :haha:

My job is fab, never a day the same and get to learn lots of interesting stuff and go on cool courses! I work 0800 - 1730! Its long days, I'm meant to have a half hour lunch but never take it. Really hoping to go semi part time when I have baba... 

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Oooo Peanut butter and chocolate spread sarnies. :) Yum!

LOL.... I can change the tyres, do an oil change, fix leaks in the radiator and change a mulitude of bulbs. Unfortunately I learnt by necessity, my first car was an Irish import and the cost of having this stuff done at the garage was more than the car was worth. Since then, I haven't really stopped. The only downside is that oil is stubborn to get off anything, but it will actually 'melt' acrylic\gel nails!!!!


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> oooh Ariel Atom, yes yes yes. And a Tesla Roadster :) Actually, I'd be really happy just having OH's old car back...Civic 1.8vti - loved it SO much.
> 
> Peanut butter and cheese and peanut butter and jam are both excellent! Mmmmm. Marmite and cheese is also good, and so is marmite & clotted cream (trust me!)
> 
> Magpies - I'd like your job I think :D
> 
> I work 0900 - 1715 on a normal day but usually get in at around 0830 ish. What are your hours Huggles?
> 
> xxx

I work 08:00 - 16:30 (16:00 on Fridays) with a one hour lunch break. Love it!

Marmite and cheese is nice if you like marmite. Can't imagine marmite and clotted cream though! I'm not really a fan of marmite, only really eat it on toast and only then when i'm not feeling well - then it's the nicest thing - but must be spread very thinly.


----------



## Huggles

dragonhawk said:


> Oooo Peanut butter and chocolate spread sarnies. :) Yum!
> 
> LOL.... I can change the tyres, do an oil change, fix leaks in the radiator and change a mulitude of bulbs. Unfortunately I learnt by necessity, my first car was an Irish import and the cost of having this stuff done at the garage was more than the car was worth. Since then, I haven't really stopped. The only downside is that oil is stubborn to get off anything, but it will actually 'melt' acrylic\gel nails!!!!

ooh, i love chocolate spread, but it seldom gets to my bread as i just eat it out the jar :blush: Haven't tried it with peanut butter but it sounds yummy.

Re the car -that's the kind of things i'd love to know how to do! (a bit freaky about it melting nails!)


----------



## Huggles

Ok, gonna post this, but will then delete it later ... (deleted)


----------



## 4magpies

I would apply... see how you go on, you can always turn it down when offered...!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

4magpies said:


> Ooooh yeah you cant bit a bit of VTEC! :haha:
> 
> My job is fab, never a day the same and get to learn lots of interesting stuff and go on cool courses! I work 0800 - 1730! Its long days, I'm meant to have a half hour lunch but never take it. Really hoping to go semi part time when I have baba...
> 
> xxx

*wistful sigh* ahhhhh my wonderful VTEC. How I miss it. Don't get me wrong, I love my Grand Vitara and it i so cheap to run cos of the LPG but...just to know all you have to do it drop it into 3rd and stick your toe down and you're doing 140mph before you can blink.....*sigh* and the sound it makes whent he VTEC kicks in...*drool* It was pirate black too with tinted back windows and smoked front ones so it looked damned good. And to think, it's just sitting on OH's parent's drive going rusty!

How did you get your job? I am on the look out for a new job at the minute and wouldn't mind working at a dealership I don't think, especially if it was the more technical end not just sitting behind a desk smiling nicely!



dragonhawk said:


> Oooo Peanut butter and chocolate spread sarnies. :) Yum!
> 
> LOL.... I can change the tyres, do an oil change, fix leaks in the radiator and change a mulitude of bulbs. Unfortunately I learnt by necessity, my first car was an Irish import and the cost of having this stuff done at the garage was more than the car was worth. Since then, I haven't really stopped. The only downside is that oil is stubborn to get off anything, but it will actually 'melt' acrylic\gel nails!!!!

Peanut butter & chocolate spread - mmmmmm. I can do most basic car stuff, and can change brake discs & pads. OH can do pretty much any car repair job that needs doing as he used to spend his late teenage years building old Beetles, which comes in handy when it's much cheaper to just buy the parts and do it yourself!!



Huggles said:


> I work 08:00 - 16:30 (16:00 on Fridays) with a one hour lunch break. Love it!




Huggles said:


> ooh, i love chocolate spread, but it seldom gets to my bread as i just eat it out the jar :blush: Haven't tried it with peanut butter but it sounds yummy.)

That's pretty nice hours! Wish I finished that early, I wouldn't mind coming in earlier! And I agree re chocolate spread, usually it just ends up on a spoon and in my mouth!!

I prefer Vegemite to Marmite. Mmmmm. But either is good on hot buttery toast!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well my career history is a bit random... 1st I was doing accounting for 2 years @ the county council, then I quit and worked in a vets for 2 months voluntarily as a vets nurse to try get on a degree course, I didnt get on it cause I didnt have enough A Levels... *rolls eyes* so that dream was smashed... then I worked in a petshop for a year in charge of the fish section and animal nutrition, then I went next door to halfords and worked (well not really work but had a ball of a time) there for a year, then a job came up in parts at a skoda dealership and I went there for a year, loved the job but hated the people, then a job came up the same job at a VW dealership so went there then I got made redundant in Jan and the guy who did my job I do now handed his notice in the monday after I got made redundant on the friday, and here I am! Lol... all worked out well really as I am on really good money for what I do and I am really happy.

If the car is sat there rusting you should sell it, those engines can fetch £1500 alone!!

People use them for conversions.

xxx


----------



## JuFer

huggles - I would maybe find out a bit more about the job first, e.g. you mentioned they didn't state a salary etc.
but otherwise I would have to agree with 4magpies - you've got nothing to lose so I would probably apply if I were in your shoes (and if it goes well it's a nice confidence boost as well, knowing that you could get another job if you wanted to....)


----------



## Carreg

Magpies - I keep going on at OH to do something with it! Not sure how much it'd really be worth, it's got a bugger load of miles on it. The reason it's just sitting there is because things kept going wrong, it'd be 2 things one month, one the next, 3 the next etc etc then it failed the MOT and needed about £600 spent on it to put it right so we decided to quit while we were ahead and get a newer car (though if we hadn't found the Vitara we probably would have fixed the Honda, but the GV is so cheap to run and OH likes to be greener!) with less miles on so we wouldn't have to keep paying out a couple of hundred every month to fix things, which was really draining us financially. And the Honda was getting expensive in the fuel department too with all the price rises, the Vitara only costs £30 to fill with LPG. I wish we had been able to keep it though, or I wish we could afford to fix it so I could have it! OH has sentimental attachments to it though I think but he really can't just leave it there getting rusty, it's just pissing value away the worse condition it gets into! Anyway! Your job sounds cool so I shall keep an eye out for jobs in parts departments. I'll never end up applying though, I have it too easy here and I'm too lazy despite my protestations!!

Huggles - you should apply if you think it'll be good. You can always turn it down later if it gets offered to you. Seize the day and all that!!

2 hours 15 to go!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Huggles, I agree with others, you've got nothing to lose.

I'm currently quite annoyed with myself, as I should have booked a hairdressers appointment to cut my hair this week, and forgot. So now I'm in two minds as to what to do - dye my hair tonight and then book tomorrow morning, or book tomorrow morning and then dye in the evening.... It's a hard life, ain't it. ;)


----------



## dragonhawk

I spent 6 years in a job I detested.... Well, ok the job was ok and some of the people that I worked with were great, but I also had a hard time with a lot of the guys.... Electrical engineering firm + qualified blonde female = a lot of stereotypical comments and assumptions. 

Yes they were a pain and I hated it most of the time, but I still miss a few of the people. 

So... Apply anyway, you have nothing to lose. You never know, it might be the catalystic you need to look elsewhere. I did and now I'm in a job I love.


----------



## 24/7

Just popping in on my break and it's taken most of it to catch up!! :p I'd like a four bedroom house in a nice area with a garden to grow vegetables and have some pets, it's been my dream since as far back as I can remember!! I'm happy with my car now, we have a focus, and it's really nice....
Chilli jacket for dinne again here, zzz!!! What's for everyone else? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I always dye my hair then get it cut, hope that helps! :haha:

My job isnt in parts but its a good way to open the door into a dealership. I am a warranty administrator/executive now.


----------



## 4magpies

I dont think we will move house for a very long time now, I only want one LO so 2 bedrooms is plenty for that.

OH wants 2 LO's though, so if it comes to it we will have to move but I really dont want to.

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh, we have a 3 bed at present, and I only want one, so we'll be OK. However if DH gets his way, we'll end up with two and we'll have to move at some point, as we like having a computer room. (It'll be hard enough when no. 1 comes along and I lose my office.)


----------



## Carreg

24/7 said:


> Chilli jacket for dinne again here, zzz!!! What's for everyone else? xxx

Mmmm jacket potato was my first choice for dinner tonight but we only have small ones left!! We're having stir fried pork (stir fried with pineapple, peppers, mushrooms, onions, garlic, soy sauce, chinese 5 spice powder and a little smoked chilli) with noodles!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

With hubbie away, I'm in two minds - Chinese take away or Slim Fast....!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I dont really need a office, the spare room is full of random stuff from moving still.

We have a spacious kitchen, a big enough lounge and our master bedroom is quite large, the 2nd bedroom is just a smidge smaller cause it has a cupboard in it.

Garden will be enough for a sandpit on the decking and a swing on the gravel... I have it all planned out and as its a cul de sac it will be nice for LO to play out on.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I dont know what to have for dinner... we need to do a food shop and I really cannot be bothered!! Argh.

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

I'm going to be naughty.... Sweet and Sour Pork balls from the Chinese and Special Fried rice.

DH is away, he's definitely not sticking to the diet....:headspin:


----------



## JuFer

We're having left-over stew today but I'm not actually fancying that at the moment at all - may end up investigating the freezer for some alternatives...


----------



## 4magpies

Mmmm chinese... I havent had one for ages.

I usually have a chicken kebab when we get take aways cause its semi healthy.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Magpies - food shop, ugh! We do a big one monthly and as pay day is approaching on Tuesday that means it'll be time to go shopping some time mid next week. Woop-de-doo!

Dragonhawk - mmmmmmmmm enjoy your sneaky chinese!!

1 hour 15 to go and it looks like I'll be working late from home tonight as this bid I have to finalise for tomorrow still hasn't been sent to me to work on. Deep, deep joy.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Monthly?! Wow, we just do weekly and spend about £60/70/80 on just 2 of us...

If I did it on my own I could save us loads of money. Its him thats the bad 'un.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Yummy dinners!! xx


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, we do end up topping up on milk and fruit and stuff through the month but we spend around £100 between us on the big monthly shop, plus £12 on the monthly organic veg box and whatever little top ups we do (not usually that much), we're quite economical! I tend to plan in advance most meals for the month, though not necessarily which days we'll have them, so we only buy what we need. We don't usually buy crisps/chocolate/cakes or anything as I bake my own or we have fruit for dessert if we have dessert. We buy free range & organic most things and shop in Tesco for our main shop and Co-Op or Tesco for our top ups.*shrugs*

Just want today to be over with now and not have to work late :(

xxx


----------



## JuFer

You're very well organised carreg!!! we tend to do our grovery shopping once a week as well and always end up buying too much and often end up throwing things away :dohh:


----------



## Carreg

I do try JuFer! All I really want to do is be an old-fashioned housewife, stay at home and look after my kids and my man and run a house and plan meals and cook and bake and do chores! If only I could afford to do that!!

xxx


----------



## chele

Hey ladies, can I join you pwetty pwease?!
I'm Chele and NTNPing my second. Thinking off TTCing in March next year so just going with the flow at the mo and seeing what my body does - i have PCOS so it's a bit haywire to say the least.

Wish I'd not actually read this thread. All I can think about now is chinese takeaway :cry:


----------



## Carreg

Welcome chele!! Your little man is gorgeous, so cute!

Know what you mean about the chinese takeaway...can't stop thinking about it myself now!!

xxx


----------



## chele

Thank you, I agree he is!! Haha
Just noticed your cute avatar!!

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm crispy shredded beef with chilli. Eeek


----------



## Carreg

mmmm don't...crispy beef is one of my favourites. We always get crispy shredded beef, crispy duck & pancakes and sweet & sour chicken balls! I have made crispy shredded beef at home myself a few times and it is even better than from the takeaway! Gah, I wish I had beef in the freezer now so I could make that tonight!!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

hi chele and welcome!
your son is too cute with his little hat on


----------



## 4magpies

OMG one of the admin girls has nipped in with her 2 twin girls, they are both are quite grown up now like maybe 4/5... they are soooooooooooo cute!! Argh. Broody.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hi Chelle.... mmm crispy beef... how do you make it at home?

I do a mean sweet and sour from scratch!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Magpies - I'll post the recipe ASAP! It's easy, and awesome :)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I would love to be a full time housewife too but I dont think that will ever happen... maybe part time though.

OH is due another payrise soon....!!

Chelle I dont have PCOS but I have problems with my left ovary and tube so I am hindered... I have sort of regular cycles but pain and other icky stuff like operations... argh.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Carreg said:


> Magpies - I'll post the recipe ASAP! It's easy, and awesome :)
> 
> xxx

Thanks honey that would be fab!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

wow, ok, i drive home, nip into the shops for mince and milk, get home, and there's 3 new pages!!!



24/7 said:


> Just popping in on my break and it's taken most of it to catch up!! :p I'd like a four bedroom house in a nice area with a garden to grow vegetables and have some pets, it's been my dream since as far back as I can remember!! I'm happy with my car now, we have a focus, and it's really nice....
> Chilli jacket for dinne again here, zzz!!! What's for everyone else? xxx

I'm having the spag boll that was suggested yesterday :D Using my homegrown oreganum for the first time :)



dragonhawk said:


> With hubbie away, I'm in two minds - Chinese take away or Slim Fast....!!!!




dragonhawk said:


> I'm going to be naughty.... Sweet and Sour Pork balls from the Chinese and Special Fried rice.
> 
> DH is away, he's definitely not sticking to the diet....:headspin:

Glad you made the sensible choice! Was going to say definitely chinese - except i'd have it with noodles, not rice. Not a big rice fan.



Carreg said:


> Magpies - food shop, ugh! We do a big one monthly and as pay day is approaching on Tuesday that means it'll be time to go shopping some time mid next week. Woop-de-doo!
> xxx

I also used to shop monthly. Was super organised - planned meals, planned the shopping list, etc. then we went to London and with a flatshare we only had one shelf in the fridge and one shelf in the freezer and one cupboard, so had to start shopping weekly Then when we came back here i never really got back into the monthly shopping and then when i fell pregnant i stopped being able to concentrate and so stopped making lists and used to walk into the shop and forget what i wanted to buy. I still haven't managed to get organised again... :blush:



Carreg said:


> I do try JuFer! All I really want to do is be an old-fashioned housewife, stay at home and look after my kids and my man and run a house and plan meals and cook and bake and do chores! If only I could afford to do that!!
> xxx

That used to be my dream as well! (now i'm not sure what i want anymore...)



chele said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you pwetty pwease?!
> I'm Chele and NTNPing my second. Thinking off TTCing in March next year so just going with the flow at the mo and seeing what my body does - i have PCOS so it's a bit haywire to say the least.
> 
> Wish I'd not actually read this thread. All I can think about now is chinese takeaway :cry:

Welcome Chele :hi:

Ok, supper's ready, hubby's home, i think i've finally caught up with all the new posts. Time to leave you lovely ladies for a bit.


----------



## Shady_R

Oh boy there are a few posts to catch up with here. I will have to do that after kids gone to bed i think lol. Just have my tea had burger in a cheese bread roll chips and beans, wasnt all that nice either tbh lol. My boys are now eating sweets, not so sure its a good idea, but they will be going to bed soon. Not sure what i be doing after kids go to bed now, might just get a shower and chill on the net or watch a film lol. Anyone got anything planned for tonight.


----------



## Huggles

nothing planned, just sitting on the couch with hubby, watching The Unit.


----------



## Carreg

Ok, here is the crispy shredded beef recipe! This makes enough for 3 generous portions so you may want to divide the quantities down

Spoiler
1.5 lbs stir fry beef strips (I use these cos I'm lazy but you can get steak and cut it into strips if you want)
1 cup carrots, cut into slim strips
2 to 3 cups of groundnut oil (not olive oil as it has to be unflavoured)
5 tablespoons cornflour

Sauce:
¼ cup rice wine vinegar (I has substituted white wine vinegar before and it works)
2 tbsp sugar
2 tbsp soy sauce
1 tsp hot chilli sauce

1. Mix together all of the ingredients for the sauce and then set it aside.

2. Add the oil to the wok and heat it on high. Make sure to add enough oil so that the beef will be submerged.

3. While the oil is heating, add the cornflour to the beef strips in a large bowl. Use your hand to mix it in thoroughly, making sure that each piece is coated.

4. Once the oil is hot (usually I make sure it's shimmering and about to bubble but not smoking) , add the beef and let it cook for around 3-4 minutes, or until it turns dark brown. Depending on the size of your wok, you will probably have to cook the beef in batches. If you have too much in there at once it will stick together and also the more beef you have in the wok, the longer it will take to cook because if you add all of the beef to the wok, the temperature of the oil will lower, making the cooking time longer.

5. Once the beef has cooked, remove it from the wok using a slotted spoon and set it on a plate lined with paper towels.

6. Remove all of the oil except for one tablespoon. Heat this oil on high.

7. Once the oil is hot, add the carrots and cook them for 2 minutes.

8. Then return the beef to the wok and add the sauce mixture. Stir until everything is thoroughly combined and then serve.

9. Serve with fried rice or noodles.

Hope the spag bol goes well, Huggles.

I'm just chilling and doing some cross stitch andwaiting for OH to get home, then I'll make dinner and after that not sure, maybe jut relax with a blu-ray.

Hope everyone is having a good evening
xxx


----------



## 24/7

I'd love to be a stay at home Mum too, but I don't think it's ever going to happen. xx


----------



## chele

Ah thanks for the recipe Carreg, am sure it's delish home made. In fact I'm not sure why I never made it at home before!

Well I tried for the chinese but got told no. We were supposed to be having sausage, chilli, lentil pasta but DH got home late and we don't have time to make it so we're having mini kievs and chips instead. Naughty us!

Not got much planned tonight. Probably watch a few more episodes of 24. We're on series 6.


----------



## dragonhawk

OK, well it's now 20.30 and I managed to get so ingrosed in sewing that I forgot about food. Am now desperately hungry.... 

I really fancy chinese, but I'm going to be good, that can be my treat tomorrow night before hubbie comes home. I'm taking the plunge with teh SlimFast.

Oh, and no, I haven't managed to dye my hair yet. That's probably going to have to be tomorrow now! ;)


----------



## 24/7

Home and eating some prawn cocktail crisps watching EE, so am happy now!! :D
Two days down, two more to go, and no updates on the situation.... Have got a pain in my chest tonight, so want that to go asap. :(
xxxxx


----------



## Huggles

Just got a call from my gp - suspicions confirmed - my thyroid is underactive again. Going to see her this afternoon, will get my meds dosage adjusted then.

Hoping today is going to be a bit quieter than the last few days. Leaving at 14:30 to go to our colleague's memorial service. There was no funeral and so our work is putting on a "celebration of life" instead. Then gp at 16:30 and reflexology at 17:30 and then RELAX! :)


----------



## Shady_R

Good morning ladies. Had a good start to the day, no arguing from my kids yay lol, but i did wake up feeling sick again, not nice. Not much to do today as i done a load of things round the house yesterday. I do however need to send my sons dsi off to nintendo for repair as hes managed to break it. So off to town. Not such a good thing for me though, anxiety kicks in when i gotta go out. Im so tempted to buy a test when im out, just dont wanna get my hopes up, plus i dont know when to test lol. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Huggles

Glad the kids are behaving this morning! 
Have you tried using rescue remedy for your anxiety? It might not help but maybe it will - and as it's natural it's not somethign that you can get addicted to or that can hurt in any way.
I reckon you should just do a test - better to know either way that to constantly wonder :)


----------



## 4magpies

I love rescue remedy would deffo recommend it.

Hope we are all good today girls... 

I just got to work, doing my month end prep but due to being so organised (and quiet) there isnt much of it to do...

xxxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Hmm... Already completed my morning checks of the systems I look after. Checked everything is good, at present, for the weekend. I'm on call this weekend, so hopefully it'll be quiet, I could really do with the systems NOT falling over this weekend. ;)

Reading Eclipse, again, just as something to do today, to keep me entertained. Tempted to turn the light off, over my desk, and just have the desk lamp on....


----------



## Shady_R

Hmmm i havent heard of rescue remedy. Where can i get that from. When i spoke to the dr about it she just said i have to keep an eye on it. They were also waiting on thyroid results which came back normal, they said they were going to start meds if they came back normal, i dont want meds, but if its natural that gotta be worth a try. I want to test just not sure if it be too early cause i dont know when im due, nightmare lol. Hope you have a good day at work, month end prep sounds like something that keeps you busy. I have now got my gorgeous little girl in is bouncer gurgling away lol, its great. I will keep a look out for the rescue remedy while im out, if i get out that is. Thanks ladies.


----------



## 4magpies

If your from the UK, boots do it, and alot of supermarkets down the medicine aisle?

I have a full weekend off for a change... it was meant to be a quiet one but it is ending up busy!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Shady is that your lil girl there <<

She is a cutie... awrrrrh.

Month end prep did keep me busy but I was sorting out alot of stuff left over from the person who did the job before me bascially he was rubbish at this job. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Shady_R

Thanks yeah im from wales, so will be keeping my eyes open today. Yes thats my baby, that was at just over 12 hour old lol. Have a good day all. I am off to et ready and sort the kids out too.


----------



## dragonhawk

Fortunately because I'm the only one in the department at the moment, I've kept records of everything and there isn't any extra information to add to my records. :( I've even provided the submissions to our software supplier in readiness for the actual end of the month. (I have no intention of changing anything on Tuesday, after the Bank Holiday.)

Oh, and it's cooler than normal, damp and dreary this morning. I think it is actually raining, again!


----------



## Huggles

Rescue Remedy is at most pharmacies around the homeopathic section - i would imagine Boots would also stock it, also around the homeopathic stuff.

I'm feeling a bit low this morning again, think it's cos i don't have loads of work to keep me busy anymore. Just tidied my desk (had so much stuff on it i couldnt' see the desk anymore) and cleaned down all the surfaces so no more dust - hoping the cleanliness will help me feel a bit more cheerful. It usually works a bit.

Shady, do you not know when you're due cos you haven't had a period yet since the birth? If so, when was the birth? There are ladies on the loss support forum that have fallen pregnant 6 weeks after giving birth, without ever having a period.


----------



## 4magpies

Its glorious weather here today... blue skys! Not the usual rain, I just love the north... :haha:

Huggles dont feel down... :hugs: Us lot will keep you entertained today, have you thought any more about that other job?

:kiss:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Oh, re the job application, i decided not to apply, and then this morning my colleague (that i work most closely with - that gave me the add) told me that he'd been chatting to his wife again last night and she told him that they're going to be openign a second practice early next year in a hospital that's 4 minutes drive from where i live! So i'll leave this job app and definitely give it a go next year. I just feel like this one is all wrong - the timing is terrible, the distance from where i live is far worse than where i currently work, and i just don't feel right about it. So going to leave it. But if there's a practice opening 4 minutes from where we live early next year then the timing will be right and the distance will be brilliant and so i'll definitely consider that one - based of course on remuneration and benefits. And the best part? It'll be in the same hospital that my gynae is at so pregnancy check-ups will be super easy :)


----------



## 24/7

Glad you've made the right decision for you, re the job huggles. xx
Very tired this morning, as couldn't sleep properly again last night, only today and tomorow and a day off now though, so chin up.... No AF symptoms yet, which is good although last night I felt like I was getting a UTI, feels abit better today. xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh that will be handy, my gynae is at the hospital closest to our other dealership but now they moved me to sort out this dealership and I am about 15 mins away now.

So thats not to bad really, we used to live 2 mins from the hospital now we live about 5.

I quite fancy a home birth but we will see.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I'd love a home birth, but I'm not sure if I quite have the confience to go through with it though, I'd be abit worried that anything would go wrong, so I think first at the hospital and discharge asap afterwards. xxxx


----------



## Huggles

My dream was to have a home birth in a birthing pool (water birth) but i decided against it and was going to go for a hospital birth becuase i am epileptic (although currently not on medication) so i was worried that something might go wrong.


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladies...3 hours til I'm off to get Felix!!! Just chilling at home this morning whilst OH works a half day.

Re home birth - I planned to have a home birth in a pool with Felix but it all went a bit wrong towards the end and I had to go in and ended up having an emergency c-section (didn't even get to get in my lovely pool even though ex-hubby had set it all up. The poor man then had to go home at 6am after being up all night and drain it and pack it down leaving me and Fe in hospital!!). I am determined that I will get my home birth this time, even though I know I am likely to be up against some strong opposition re home birth after c-section, but I will fight it. I can't affordan independant midwife, which would be my ideal solution, but I am still determined. I know the risks and know they are minimal. When I was pg with Felix i was the only lady in my antenatal group who was having a home birth, my mdiwife was so supportive of me she use dto hold me up as a shining example to the other ladies and tell them all about my plans and how we were going to do things to try and encourage more of them to do it. Sadly, she was on leave when I went into labour so I wa stuck with one midwife that I had met once and one i had never met which I really think added to the things going wrong as I didn't feel confident with them.

Hope you're all doing well today
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I would love a water birth, dont think they will let me because of my weight for a home birth so might see if I can have a water birth in hospital.... just have to wait and see I guess.

Maybe I would try and labour as long as possible at home then just nip to the hospital for the last bit? Hmmmm.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Have any of you researched hypnobirthing? I was going to do it but then everything went wrong a few weeks before my classes started. But i used what i had read about it during my labour and i definitely think it works - i half slept through labour and had no pain meds at all! Am definitely going to do it next time.

What do all your cycles look like? On which CD do you ovulate and how many dpo does AF start? Based on EWM i think i ovulate around CD18 and AF starts about 12dpo, but i'm not sure if that sounds right - am starting to think i must suck it up and buy some opk's one month just to see if i'm right about which day i ov on.


----------



## dragonhawk

I'm probably going to sound awful for saying this, but I'll be doing whatever the midwife suggests. I want the whole procedure to be as natural (as my pain threshold allows) but if it's suggested that I need to go to hospital, as much as DH will bulk at the idea, I will be going. The important thing will be my health and that of the LO.

It doesn't help that DH has a phobia about hospitals.


----------



## 24/7

I love the idea of hypnobirthing!! :D I never thoughtI'd be into things like that, but I'm really wanting to give it a try!! xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I saw something about hypnobirthing on tele... looked good, its deffo something I will look into when the time comes... if I get there!

My cycles are now between 27 & 29 days... but over the past year they have varied between 11 days and 35 days but finally seemed to of settled.

Last month I ov'd on CD14 and had my period 13 days after.

Month before I ov'd on CD16 and got my period 13 days after.

So I know the O day can change but the days it takes my period to come after ov stays the same... so I know if I ov and then 14/15 days later I have no period I should be pregnant! Woo. :haha:

Hope that makes sense.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Dragonhawk you don't sound awful at all! That's the beauty of hypnobirthing - it can be done anywhere, even in hospital. It's basically just about staying focused and relaxed and focusing on your breathign etc.


----------



## Huggles

Thanks 4magpies - definitely makes sense! Ok, so maybe my cycle does look a bit normal then :)


----------



## 4magpies

I'm so glad I got a persona, I actually know what my body is doing now and it's gonna come in handy with TTC.

I have a 13 day luteal phase which is pretty good but shorter that the average 14 day one, I also ov later than a normal cycle sometimes too.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I've heard you talk about your persona a lot - what is a persona?

Last month (according to EWM) i ov'd on CD 17 or 18 and then my luteal phase was 11 or 12 days.

This month i ov'd on CD 17 and luteal phase was 13 days.

But of course i've just found out my thryoid is underactive again and i know that affects menstrual cycle so hopefully once my meds are adjusted i should get a more consistent cycle.


----------



## 24/7

AF pains. :(
xxx


----------



## Huggles

NNooooooo :af: stay away AF :af:
(although the day that i got my bfp i had very bad AF pains and i dont' normally get AF pains at all - so there's still hope!)


----------



## 24/7

I really hope so. :( xxx


----------



## 4magpies

AF pains could just be bubs settling in...

Huggles: Persona is like a clearblue fertility monitor but cheaper and can be used for contraception, bascially I POAS 8 days a month and it tells me when I ovulate and when to not DTD (red light for fertile) and when to DTD (green light for not fertile) or the opposite when you are TTC if that makes sense?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Sounds interesting. We don't have clearblue fertility monitors here (i don't think at any rate). Does it tell you which 8 days to poas? Or do you just have to hope to do it on the right day like with opks?


----------



## Huggles

oh, just googled it - sounds interesting! I would never trust it as a contraceptive though, but definitely sounds like a good thing for TTC!


----------



## 4magpies

It tell's you and it tracks your cycles and you get less red days after you have been doing it a couple of months, it learns your body.

xxx


----------



## Shady_R

Huggles said:


> Shady, do you not know when you're due cos you haven't had a period yet since the birth? If so, when was the birth? There are ladies on the loss support forum that have fallen pregnant 6 weeks after giving birth, without ever having a period.

Im unsure cause before i had Charlotte i was regular 28 day cycles. I have had 2 periods since having her, the cycle length on my last one was 39 days, so im not sure if i am now on 39 day cycles or if my body is still adjusting lol. I usually go right back to 28 day clockwork cycles. 

Well not sure if we are going out at all now as my brother rang and i think he wants to work on the car today. So just waiting to speak him in about an hour to see whats going on. 

Glad you made a decision about the job. Sounds like you thought about it and made the right choice. 

The sun is out here for a change, its rained non stop for about 3 days, so nice to see it dry for 5 lol, so hopefully if we go out it will stay nice and dry. I have waiting for people lol, am so impatient, hope my brother gets back to up soon so i know what we are doing today. 

The persona sounds good, thats sounds easier to use than the cbfm. A friend user the cbfm and has a nightmare reading it sometimes, even though it shows smiley faces and things lol. I think the colour light is better. I have thought about getting one myself to track my cycles and see where i am, but i think my ov signs have stayed the same as before lol. Just af being a pain and changed.


----------



## 24/7

Right.... Given the day I am in my cycle, would a FRER work today or should I wait? :D xx


----------



## 4magpies

What CD are you honey? When did you O?

When is AF due?

xxx


----------



## Shady_R

I think it would work now for you. If i remember right they can be used around a week before af is due. I would probably wait till closer to the time though.


----------



## 24/7

CD 21
13 DPO
AF due next wednesday xx


----------



## Shady_R

I think 13 dpo should be ok for testing. In not sure how early or how many dpo some tests pick up. Sorry cant help much more.


----------



## Carreg

24/7 - IC's are on their way to you :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thank you Carreg!! :D
I appreciate it sooooooo much!! :D xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I would say test, it could show if you are pregnant, some people dont get BFP till after AF though.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

When i was looking for IC on ebay they said their early response ones can pick up a bfp as early as 7 dpo. Most usually say 10 dpo. so if you're already 13 dpo it should be safe to test.


----------



## 4magpies

I bought some cheap early ones off ebay and I got false positives and allsorts. I hate them.

Evil tests!! :haha:

I will only be using FRER and trying to only test when late.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

oooh, false positives would be very upsetting! Thankfully i'm too much of a cheapskate to buy them off e-bay - they land up waaay too expensive with shipping costs. I've only ever used the clicks own brand (clicks is like Boots) and i've always got true results with that thankfully - it's also early response.


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I was shaking cause I was so happy, then did another test day after on an different one and it was negative. Was devatated. :(

I have a friend from SA, she was from Durban? Is that right? Do you speak Africanns?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - yes i do speak Afrikaans - it's actually funny cos there's a few "slang" words that i use in afrikaans and i have to really think to work out how to say it in english on the forum. I am english speaking - but Afrikaans tends to just creep into my everyday language.

I am in Cape Town. I have a very good friend in Durban - we met working together in London! Then she came back November 2008 and we came back January 2009. She just had her first baby 3 months ago.


----------



## Huggles

OMG just did a Week's count for how long til we TTC - 19 weeks! Sounds soooo long. Think i'll stick to the witch count for a bit longer - 5 is definitely better than 19!


----------



## 4magpies

I have 9 weeks and 2 AF's!! Woohoo... seeming a bit closer now, it did feel so far away!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Off to get Felix now. See you all again properly after the weekend! Xx


----------



## Huggles

Enjoy your time with Fe!


----------



## 4magpies

Have a good weekend with Felix honey!

xxx


----------



## Shady_R

Have a good time with felix hun.


----------



## 24/7

Have a great weekend with Felix xxxx


----------



## JuFer

hey everyone - it's been quiet in here this afternoon!

It's finally stopped raining here but it's been freakin' cold today - I had to turn the heating on, can you believe it?

Anyways - I hope you're all well and looking forward to the weekend. We've not got much planned apart from some tidying up so am looking forward to some chilling ;-)


----------



## Shady_R

Well i managed to get to town today without too many problems, although was harder when i got to town but as bad as it has been thankfully, so that can only be a good thing. My sons dsi has been sent off now, so just gotta wait and see what happens there. My dad was in town and took my older 2 boys for a few hours, so wont see them till about 7.30 now, so a couple of quiet hours lol. Not much else today except looks like :witch: has turned up today. Heres to next month lol. Hope everyone is having a good day today.


----------



## Huggles

Wow it has been quiet!

i think i must have the best husband in the whole wide world. I got home only now (7pm) after a long hard day at the end of a long hard week to find that DH has bought a whole lot of braai meat, started the fire, bought pringles, chocolate and four cousins (sweet rosé) and has even done the dishes! All without even being asked!

Left work at 2pm to go to my colleague's memorial service - a "celebration of his life" as it was called. That was supposed to start at 2:30 but only really got under way at about 3pm. It was very nice. But I was supposed to leave by 3:50 to get to the gp at 4:30, but by 3:40 they only just finished the speeches etc and so people were only just starting to chat and eat the snacks etc. I was totally parked in. By 3:50 i was starting to panic that i wouldn't get to the doc on time. i finally found the guy that had parked me in and asked him to move which he did with difficulty as he was also a bit parked in. But by 4:00 I finally managed to get out and so sped along to the gp and got there only 5 min late. 

she showed me my blood results and adjusted my meds accordingly, so i just have to go give in the script at the pharmacy tomorrow. so hopefully that'll get everything back on track. she also did a pap smear and a general swab on my request, just for my own peace of mind so i know everything is fine down there when we do start TTC again.

Then off to my reflexology appointment which was nice and relaxing as usual. There were one or two interesting sore spots but nothing unexplainable.

so now i'm finally at home and can finally relax and unwind. So glad i don't have anything planned this weekend - definitely need the time to chill. Feeling totally worn out and exhausted after everything that's happened this past week.

so now i'm sitting here, eating pringles and drinking wine while DH makes the braai... 
Aaah, this is the life :flower:


----------



## letshaveababy

Hi all! 

I am new to this but thought I might as well jump right in. 

Me and DH are NTNP as well. We have a small window of time to "not try" because we have a wedding to go to August 2011 that is very important to me, and it is 14 hours away. 

After the new year we will officially be on the TTC list, but for now we are NTNP.


----------



## Huggles

Welcome letshaaveababy! :hi:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls.... Well huggles I got home to be told MIL is dumping her dog on us for the weekend with no notice at all, not happy!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Shame 4magpies - sterkte (as we say in afrikaans :winkwink: - direct translation = strength, but it's generally used to mean good luck!)


----------



## 4magpies

Huggles said:


> Shame 4magpies - sterkte (as we say in afrikaans :winkwink: - direct translation = strength, but it's generally used to mean good luck!)

I love the language!! You need to do me a word of the day everyday. :thumbup::haha:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Big hugs 4magpies!!! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have 2 boxer dogs in my house all weekend!! They go loopy when they get together!! Stress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

Thanks 24/7.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Ladies...just had to pop in and share this with you...this was on the way home today. My boy is awesome :D Hope you can all see it...Felix shows his appreciation for 'Supermassive Black Hole' by Muse

Hope you're all well. Huggles - you need to teach me Afrikaans. I LOVE learning languages :)

xxx


----------



## Shady_R

Carreg said:


> Ladies...just had to pop in and share this with you...this was on the way home today. My boy is awesome :D Hope you can all see it...Felix shows his appreciation for 'Supermassive Black Hole' by Muse
> 
> Hope you're all well. Huggles - you need to teach me Afrikaans. I LOVE learning languages :)
> 
> xxx

I just clicked but cant see, says its been removed or cause of privacy settings.....

Im going to bed shortly, feeling sorry for myself, had a busy day, got another busy day tomorrow.....Oh I gotta get some cream on my hands for my eczma tonight too, they are hurting tonight.....Hope your all well and Ill catch up tomorrow.....


----------



## 24/7

I can't view the video either Carreg, I think it's because we aren't fb friends. xxx


----------



## 24/7

Hello Lovely Ladies....

Well I didn't in my wildest dreams imagine I would be typing this to you all anytime soon, and right now I am a combination of excited and very nervous, for we are about to start the most amazing journey of our lives, that we sincerely hope ends with us holding a beautiful son or daughter. On friday after I posted about testing, we got our BFP. It's really strange, it's so difficult to take it all in, and I can't tell you how much I want this story to have a happy ending, but I know that there are no guarentees, especially for me with my fragile help, but I shall be keeping everything crossed. I so wanted to rush straight back and tell you all, but just needed a little while for it all to sink in.

Thank you all so much for your amazing support over the last couple of months, it has been absolutely invaluable. You have supported me so much with TTC, but in every other aspect of my life too, more than you will ever know, you have offered me so much more than most friends ever have, you have shown so much kindness and compassion, and I look forward every morning to popping on here to check in with you all.

I wish every single one of you a speedy BFP, because any child born to each of you, is a child that will truely be blessed. Three of you I owe really special thanks to, Huggles you are a remarkable lady, who has been through so much, but showing such strength, and I feel so much that you deserve the absolutele best, sometimes when I read your posts I want to come rushing over and give you a huge hug. Carreg, you are a wonderful Mum to Felix, he is a very lucky boy, and absolutely beautiful. 4magpies, you have been an amazing, I hope come november you get your BFP. 

I hope I can continue posting here, even though for now I am not NTNP, as I would miss you all so much.

Once again, the biggest of thank you to all my amazing NTNP friends, you are all brilliant.

I hope this marks the start of a long and healthy life for Mini24, they are so much wanted, and we have both just been in tears this evening.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 24/7

Well I can't sleep!! :p xx


----------



## Carreg

Jen, I just wanted to be the first one to say CONGRATULATIONS to you and your OH! :happydance::happydance: I just knew that this would be it for you :hugs::hugs: You deserve this and you will be a fab Mummy. I really hope this is a sticky sticky bean. Please keep posting and keep us updated :hugs:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thank you so much Carreg!! :D
I feel like I'm on an emotional rollercoaster right now, but so so happy, I just can't believe it!! xxxxx


----------



## Shady_R

Oh wow congrats hun that is fantastic news. Looking forward to updates on the best journey of your life. You must be over the moon......

Morning ladies, what a fab way to start the day, with a bfp. How is everyone today, had a fairly good start to the day, its picked up better, just hoping it stays this way now lol. Just had my breakfast now im ready (nearly anyway) for the day ahead, got a lot of washing to fold and put away, plenty to keep me busy busy busy lol. Oh got headache this morning, hope its not a bad one starting. The sun is shining this morning, its looking lovely out there, hopefully will stay like this the rest of the holidays, kids been so bored stuck in the house cause of how yet its yet its been. Catch you all soon


----------



## Huggles

congrats 24/7, i am so so pleased for u. Here's hoping for a happy, healthy, sticky bean! :dust: and pls do pop in, we'd love to hear how u'r getting on.


----------



## Carreg

Ladies - I have edited the privacy settings for the video so here it is again...it makes me laugh too much for me not to share it with you!!! Felix shows his appreciation for 'Supermassive Black Hole' by Muse

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thank you!! :D Too scared to venture into first tri just yet, have been having really bad af type pain with muscular pains in my chest. :( 
Have just been to see my mum and dad and they are over the moon!! xxxx


----------



## Huggles

the af-type pains could be implantation pains.


----------



## Carreg

Awwww Jen, I am so glad your parents are so pleased :) So happy for you, I told OH and said 'I need to get the next one...' in a hopeful way...no comment from him!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Haha, love it Carreg!! And you definately need to follow me!! :D 
Hope these are implantation pains, and that they pass soon as they are horrible!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

:yipee: hubby just bought me a bread-maker! :yipee:


Busy making vetkoek dough now for supper and then going to put ingredients in and timer on for fresh bread in the morning :D
(vetkoek - direct translation = fat cake, but it's basically fried bread dough, kind of like a fried roll. Bit difficult to explain - you basically take bread dough, make a roll shape and fry it. Then serve with curried mince (although i probably won't add curry to my mince).


----------



## 24/7

Yay!! Have you used it yet? xxxx


----------



## Huggles

I'm busy using it now to make the dough for our vetkoek, and then i'm gonna bake bread in it overnight so we have fresh bread for breakfast tomorrow :) (i bought fresh orange juice too :winkwink: )


----------



## 24/7

Super Wife!! :D Can you post a picture of some bread you make? :D
I have to go food shopping tomorrow, zzzz!!


----------



## Huggles

okey dokey, i'll take a photo of the bread in the morning and post it :D

I also desperately need to do food shopping, but i'm just so uninspired and haven't a clue what to buy. Only actually getting paid on monday though so will have to do some shopping after work. 

The breadmaker came with a book of recipes - it even has a recipe for gluten free bread! :)
Oh, and you can make jam in it too!


----------



## Huggles

Carreg i just watched the link of Felix to Muse - he's so cute! Hope you're having a brilliant weekend with him.


----------



## 24/7

Woooo, GF bread, now I need a bread maker too. ;)
I have no idea what to buy tomorrow either, we always end up with the same few meals, and just rotate them!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - sounds like me. I get so bored with the same stuff over and over so i lose the enthusiasm to shop or cook. That's why i want to try at least one "challenging" meal per month - to try and get excited about food again.


----------



## 24/7

I want a challenging meal now, I just don't know what it should be!! :p
Love your new ticker. xx


----------



## Huggles

Mmmmm, yummy, best vetkoek i ever made :D


----------



## 24/7

Horray!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Finally on the computer and just watched your video of Felix, Carreg, and it is AMAZING!! :D He is so beautiful, and looks so full of confidence!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

Yay - had my fresh bread, butter, cheese and orange juice for breakfast this morning :D

The machine works really well. Only problem is it starts beeping loudly at some point in the process and also the kneading is a bit noisy, so the beeping woke us up. But hopefully we'll get used to is - cos it really is the easiest bread i've ever made and the pan is so easy to clean!

DH has just left for his airsoft game, I've got washing in the machine. Need to go and shower quickly and then hang up the washing before putting in the next load and then need to clean the kitchen. Other than that i intend on having another lazy day :)
 



Attached Files:







Bread.JPG
File size: 132.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 24/7

The bread looks really yummy!! :D I love warm bread with cheese, mmmmm!!
Not much planned for today except the food shopping for me, going to make homemade pepperoni pizza and salt and pepper potato wedges for when OH gets home from work, as we usually have it on saturday, but didn't yesterday as he was on a late shift, so today instead. Will probably have to do some cleaning to, YAWN!! xxx


----------



## Shady_R

That are lovely, me and oh have thought about getting a bread maker, would love fresh bread every day, you cant get better than that. 

Anyone got anything planned today, we are meant to be going over my friends house later, but i just got a feeling its not going to happen. I got a bit more washing to sort out and get the hoover put around, but if my baby boy keeps clinging to me, im not going to be getting much done today lol. Oh sounds like i got 3 boys all in a good mood today too yay lol. Welcome to any new membr i might have missed too.


----------



## Huggles

Ok, this is for 4magpies and Carreg and anyone else who might be interested - decided to do Afrikaans "lessons" every couple of days :)

I'll start with words that tend to creep into my everyday vocabulary so hopefully on days when i'm not paying attention and accidentally use them on the forum, or on days when my brain's not working and i can't think of the english word, you'll understand what i mean.

*Snoep:* I think this would be translated as frugal, but with a slightly negative connotation. Like I'm too _snoep_ to buy opk's - iow I'm not happy spending money on something i don't really need; I dislike spending large amounts of money, etc. I'm sure there's an english expression but i just can't put my finger on it - like tight purse strings or something. I guess it's almost the opposite of generous - DH is generous and will happily buy his parents this or that or give them money when they ask. I am _snoep_ and will only spend money on them if i absolutely have to.

*Sterkte:* Direct translation = strength. Usually used to say good luck, but not in every situation. e.g. you wouldn't say _sterkte_ when someone is doing a hpt and hoping for a positive. You would use it more to say "here is some strength to help you through", like at exam time you might say _sterkte_; 4magpies having to look after her mil's dog and knowing it's going to be tedious, you would say _sterkte_. After we lost Jarrod, it was common place for people to say _sterkte_. It's like saying "good luck, i hope you survive" kind of thing. "Here is some strength" to help you through.

*Sjoe! :* My personal favourite. It is an exclamation. Kind of like Gosh! or Wow! or (in Xhosa/Zulu) Haibo!
_Sjoe_ is pronounce "shoe" with an exclamation mark.
_Haibo_ is pronounced "Hi-boh" with an exclamation mark.


----------



## Shady_R

Huggles said:


> Ok, this is for 4magpies and Carreg and anyone else who might be interested - decided to do Afrikaans "lessons" every couple of days :)
> 
> I'll start with words that tend to creep into my everyday vocabulary so hopefully on days when i'm not paying attention and accidentally use them on the forum, or on days when my brain's not working and i can't think of the english word, you'll understand what i mean.
> 
> *Snoep:* I think this would be translated as frugal, but with a slightly negative connotation. Like I'm too _snoep_ to buy opk's - iow I'm not happy spending money on something i don't really need; I dislike spending large amounts of money, etc. I'm sure there's an english expression but i just can't put my finger on it - like tight purse strings or something. I guess it's almost the opposite of generous - DH is generous and will happily buy his parents this or that or give them money when they ask. I am _snoep_ and will only spend money on them if i absolutely have to.
> 
> *Sterkte:* Direct translation = strength. Usually used to say good luck, but not in every situation. e.g. you wouldn't say _sterkte_ when someone is doing a hpt and hoping for a positive. You would use it more to say "here is some strength to help you through", like at exam time you might say _sterkte_; 4magpies having to look after her mil's dog and knowing it's going to be tedious, you would say _sterkte_. After we lost Jarrod, it was common place for people to say _sterkte_. It's like saying "good luck, i hope you survive" kind of thing. "Here is some strength" to help you through.
> 
> *Sjoe! :* My personal favourite. It is an exclamation. Kind of like Gosh! or Wow! or (in Xhosa/Zulu) Haibo!
> _Sjoe_ is pronounce "shoe" with an exclamation mark.
> _Haibo_ is pronounced "Hi-boh" with an exclamation mark.

I like that, hey you could put up some more and not have to worry too much about what your writing then. With your first word, i just use the word tight lol, or not wasting money on. Have let my 2 older boys play on the x box today, im kinda wondering why cause they wont stop arguing at the mo, nightmare lol. My dog made of laugh last night, she was in the kitchen with me, running around my feet, she turned around to run out the kitchen and went straight into my cupboard lol, she looked at me is if to say, where did that come from, what was that for lol, bless her. I got a bit of a lay in this morning only till 7.30, but was nice as it was quite quiet im the house for a change lol.

I really should get the clothes folded and put away, but i really cant be bothere now, got no motivation at all. Anyone fancy doing it for me lol. 

Oh i got a text off my friend earlier, knew it was going to be about going over to hers today, she said we couldnt go over cause she changed her plans on what they are doing, which i am not too worried about, shes going to a wedding, so im pleased that she changed her mind and is going to the reception too. Its her bil getting married. So now i got plenty of time to plan and sort our tea out later now. Might have pie mash and veg i think.


----------



## Huggles

My dog made of laugh last night, she was in the kitchen with me, running around my feet, she turned around to run out the kitchen and went straight into my cupboard lol, she looked at me is if to say, where did that come from, what was that for lol, bless her. I got a bit of a lay in this morning only till 7.30, but was nice as it was quite quiet im the house for a change lol.

I really should get the clothes folded and put away, but i really cant be bothere now, got no motivation at all. Anyone fancy doing it for me lol. 

[/QUOTE]

LoL I can just picture the look on your dog's face! :haha:

All my clothes are hanging on the line - got to bring them in, fold them and pack them away later as well.


----------



## Shady_R

Ah it was funny bless her, but she didnt do it again in a hurry. I hate doing the washing and folding up lol, i would rather do ironing all day. But its gotta be done. Just so boring. Ah well.


----------



## Huggles

Oh I hate ironing, so i just don't do it! LoL - I wash, hang up to dry, fold and pack away.


----------



## 24/7

Weekly food shop done, phew!! Still got bad chest pains so have surrounded myself with everything I will need 'til OH gets home and am now eating some prawn cocktail crisps, under the duvet on the sofa, yummy!! :D 
I love all the translations, I want to be able to use them now!! xx


----------



## Huggles

Well done on the food shop! Have you had chest pains before with your illnesses? Sounds so nice and cosy under the duvet :)

Dishes washed - check (before the next lot got dirtied at least)
Kitchen and dining room tidied - check
Plants watered - check
Clothes washed - check
Clothes dried on line - check
Clothes packed away - check
Scones in the oven - check
Hubby home - check

Aaah, now it's time to relax...:D


----------



## 24/7

Nooo, started the day before my BFP, I did google and apparently it's normal(ish)....
Well done on all the jobs Huggles, I need to do some, but I think I will save it for tomorrow now!! :p xxx


----------



## 4magpies

OMG!!! Congrats 24/7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Hahahaha!! Thank you 4magpies!! :D xxx


----------



## Shady_R

Have had a fairly good day today. Got a few loads of washing done, folded and put away, kids all got fed and watered lol, was very suprised at ds3 as he ate all his tea tonight, they were all tucked up in bed by 8 too. My prick of a partner decided to have a right go at me tonight cause of putting my old best friends phone number in the house phone, so i completely ignored him for a while, tried telling me he had every right to go off on one at me. All washing up is done for the day, bottles are sorted, have had a shower and nearly ready to go to bed. Keep thinking there is something i am supposed to be doing, but cant think what, lol. Hope everyone has had a good day today.


----------



## letshaveababy

Hello everyone. I just enjoyed a fantasitic weekend camping with my DH, 3 lovely children, mom, step dad, brother and sister! :) 

My children behaved pretty well... (not including my oldest throwing a major tantrum yesterday).

I fought with myself all weekend deciding whether or not to tell my mom that we are NTNP/TTC, but couldn't do it. I think I need a bit more time for it to sink in to myself that we have actually made this decision. 

Right now I am listening to my littlest guy scream and cry because he doesn't want to have a nap, and am thinking to myself "Self, are you really, Really, REALLY sure you want to have another baby?" And then the moment passes, and of course, the tantrums, crying and defiance moments are few and far between, and I can't wait to get that BFP, have my belly grow larger every day, and have another little one in my life. 

Well, that's my little rant/thoughts for right now. 

Can't wait to get to know you all more! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Huggles

Hmmmm, cheese scones and rooibos tea - now that's what i call a nice way to start the work week :)


----------



## 24/7

Morning!! :D
Sounds like a fab way to start the week to me, yum!! 

Off to meet my Nan and Grandad today for lunch so I can tell them about the baby, which will be nice. OH and I wrote a list of names we both like last night to compare, and here they are.... Mine were Joshua, Samuel, Joel, Callum, Owen and Harry for boys, and Olivia, Isobel, Grace, Abigail, Niamh and Megan for girls. Hubbys were Samuel, Joshua and Ryan for boys and Grace, Rachel and Holly for girls. 

I so want to get excited, but I know it is such early days that I should remain cautious. xx


----------



## Shady_R

Good morning everyone. Had a very good start to the day, boys are playing nicely and i found a cool program, its called cake boss, omg the cakes are stunning. Wish i could bake like that. Have done some washing and got it on the line, got another load in then just one more after that and im done i hope lol. Got a bit of cleaning i need to get done today, not sure it will get done but hey thats normal im my house, so much going on al posts gets forgotten about. Hope you all have a lovely day today.


----------



## Huggles

24/7 it's so difficult not to get excited - even when you know you shouldn't yet. Just enjoy it and pooey to all the "should and shouldn'ts"! :D

Seems like you both agree on Joshua, Samuel and Grace! Hope your nan's doing better - I'm sure she'll be thrilled to hear your good news.

Glad your day started well Shady - hope it keeps going well :flower:


----------



## 24/7

It really is so hard!! :p I love Sam the most for a boy, but I'm not overly keen on Grace, I really want Olivia, but would compromise as somewhere we will have to!! :D
Hows work today? xxx


----------



## Huggles

I also love the name Olivia but DH doesn't like it as he knew someone with that name and didn't like her or something like that.

Work is ok today - busy doing invoices. Not really in the mood though. Should have done them on Friday cos they should have been posted today but i didn't feel like it then either so i didn't :blush: But now i have to knuckle down and do that. Have just finished them but still need to do the renewal letters to go with them.

Lunch time in 35 minutes - going to nip off to Clicks (like Boots) to do that bit of my monthly shopping and then going to stop at Checkers (like Sainsburies/tesco) on the way home for the food. Might pop in at Fruit & Veg (market) too but will probably be too lazy for that.

Booked a hair appointment for tomorrow after work to get my hair cut - it's driving me crazy hanging in my eyes.


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls hope we are all good...

I have loads of girls names but can never think of any boys... :haha:

Do you have a fringe huggles? I cut my own cause it does my head in, trying to grow my bob out at the moment, put my hair extensions in last night and it reminded me how much I miss long hair!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh, what girls names do you like? I need inspiration!! :p If OH liked Olivia it would all be decided, but he doesn't and I'm not sure he will change his mind either!! :(

I really need to get my haircut too, but I hate going to the hairdressers, so always put if off!!

Have fund shopping Huggles. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I am a bit funny about sharing them but last time I did someone laughed so they cant be that good... I like unusual ones...

Seeing as its only you lot... 

*poof*

:haha:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I really like Ava, but OH says no. :( I like Liberty too, but I know already OH will say no!! He wants Rachel, which I like, but just don't see my daughter being called that.... I love Jensen too, but I'm Jen, so that out, and I love Seb too!! :D xxxx


----------



## Huggles

I have a kind of fringe, not a real fringe though - sorry that's doesnt' entirely make sense LoL. When the hairdresser cut it originally he said ok, there, i gave you bangs - not quite a fringe but something anyway :dohh: like what does that mean! But it hangs really strangely and is starting to grow out and just doesn't work. if i'm feeling brave enough to post a pic of my face later i'll do that - then you can see. Will have to see if i want to or not though - and i'll probably delete it shortly after posting it LoL - i'm a bit weird like that!

I only have one main girl's name that i've always liked, but don't want to share it cos i'm always scared someone steals it LoL. We really struggle with middle names though - first names seem to be ok most of the time.


----------



## 4magpies

Just PM it to me and 24/7 if you like?

I have a full thick fringe, well you will have seen it on my journal.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Yeah, do it huggles!! :D xxx


----------



## Huggles

ya, maybe i'll pm it to you 2.


----------



## Huggles

*Afrikaans Lesson 2:*

*Lus:* (pronounced _Liss_)
In the mood for
e.g. I'm lus for chocolate = I feel like chocolate
I have lots of work to do but i'm just not lus = I'm not in the mood to do my work.

And that's how i'm feeling now - I did the invoices and renewal letters this morning. So i thought Yay, finished my work. But now i remember i still haven't finished that blasted Access query. I really should do it but i'm just not _lus_.

Went to Clicks at lunchtime and did all the toiletry shopping. Now i need to try and think what on earth to buy at Checkers on my way home. We have virtually no food in the house so i really need to buy stuff but i'm just not sure what becuase i just don't know what i feel like cooking or eating.


----------



## 4magpies

I like the Lus word.

Thanks honey!! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

OOoooh, another nice Afrikaans word - *Gatvol!*
(the G is gutteral - I guess a bit like the welsh double L) - pronounced: gut-fohl

Hee hee - means "fed up" but in slightly less than savoury language (i guess a bit like "pee'd off")
e.g. _She totally annoyed me and now I'm gatvol!_ :D


----------



## Huggles

Hey, is it possible to attach sound clips to these posts? Maybe I should record the pronunciation of these words :D


----------



## 4magpies

Haha... that one may come in handy!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Huggles said:


> Hey, is it possible to attach sound clips to these posts? Maybe I should record the pronunciation of these words :D

I dont think it is... 

Im not very techy though.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Love the hair huggles!! :D
xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Ok, just decided that since i'm going shopping after work and will therefore get home late and tired, we're having takeout - Steers Burgers and chips :D


----------



## Huggles

LoL - just got this via e-mail :rofl:

Love him or hate him , he sure hits the nail on the head with this! 
Bill Gates recently gave a speech at a High School about 11 things they did not and will not learn in school. He talks about how feel-good, politically correct teachings created a generation of kids with no concept of reality and how this concept set them up for failure in the real world. 

Rule 1 : Life is not fair - get used to it! 

Rule 2 : The world doesn't care about your 
self-esteem. The world will expect you to accomplish something BEFORE you feel good about yourself. 

Rule 3 : You will NOT make $60,000 a year right out of high school. You won't be a vice-president with a car phone until you earn both. 

Rule 4 : If you think your teacher is tough, wait till you get a boss. 

Rule 5 : Flipping burgers is not beneath your dignity. Your Grandparents had a different word for burger flipping: they called it opportunity. 

Rule 6 : If you mess up, it's not your parents' fault , so don't whine about your mistakes, learn from them. 

Rule 7 : Before you were born, your parents weren't as boring as they are now. They got that way from paying your bills, cleaning your clothes and listening to you talk about how cool you thought you were So before you save the rain forest from the parasites of your parent's generation, try delousing the closet in your own room.

Rule 8 : Your school may have done away with winners and losers, but life HAS NOT. In some schools, they have abolished failing grades and they'll give you as MANY TIMES as you want to get the right answer. This doesn't bear the slightest resemblance to ANYTHING in real life. 

Rule 9 : Life is not divided into semesters. You don't get summers off and very few employers are interested in helping you FIND YOURSELF. Do that on your own time. 

Rule 10 : Television is NOT real life. In real life people actually have to leave the coffee shop and go to jobs. 

Rule 11 : Be nice to nerds. Chances are you'll end up working for one. 


If you can read this -Thank a teacher!


----------



## Shady_R

I would do a video clip for you words or maybe you can upload a round clip, i know you can do video, a few people have uploaded video bliss on here. Love that last work, pretty cool. My dad came up earlier and took the older 2 boys out, they will be home at bed time now, have got some more washing done and on the line, just gotta get that im and fold everything up and away then. Not much left to do today, just gotta cook tea, do the washing up and bottles, then im done, might get a very early night tonight, im so tired i could fall asleep now lol, shame i cant have a quick nap, ah well i look forward to my bed later lol.


----------



## 24/7

I know this isn't really the right place to post it, but I like it here best, but tonight I just can't stop crying, and OH isn't in from work until the morning. :cry: But I'm just so scared about everything; being pregnant, giving birth, getting everything right, how mine and OH relationship might change, actually loving the baby once it arrives, and I just want to run away and hide. :cry:


----------



## beccad

Big hugs 24/7. I guess nothing can prepare you for having a child, can it... Several of my friends have said this since having a child - you can do all the reading in the world, buy everything you need, talk to everyone etc. but none of it makes a difference when you're suddenly faced with this little person who is totally dependent on you.

Thing is though, SO many people do it all the time, and seem to get through it all ok. As long as you and your hubby keep talking I'm sure it'll all be fine.

Besides, you're growing a brand new little person, who is half you and half your hubby. How cool is that!


----------



## 24/7

I know your right becca, it's just all so much to take in, and whatever life event I go through, this is exactly what I do, turn into a blubbering scared unsure mess, and it's always worse in the evenings and has been since we found out, just don't have OH to blub to tonight. 
I also have work tomorrow, and everyone knows as I have to change jobs while I'm pregnant, and I'm not sure if I can cope with everyone intruding into my life like this, outside of bnb I'm a very private person, and hate people knowing anything about me, so to be faced with 30/40 people tomorrow offering congratulations along with their opinion is also abit too much, as right now I have visions of bursting into tears, and them all thinking I'm mad. :p xx


----------



## letshaveababy

24/7 I am the same way. As much as I can't wait to have that BFP, I am worried and anxious. I am a very private person and I really don't spill the beans to anyone but my hubby, (and now on here, which is funny how bnb has that effect on us). But walking into work and having everyone congratulate me, ask questions about due dates and the sex, etc., really freaks me out. I have gone through 3 full term pregnancies before, but they were all while I was a SAHM, so I didn't really go through that, only with family.

And you know what, if you do burst out into tears, so what? You are pregnant, you have fears and worries just like any other pg woman in the world, you're allowed to break down and cry every now and then. 

:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

And reading that just made me cry!! :p
I'm not good with change, and this is all just so huge!! xx


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: 24/7 - i'm sure it'll all be fine. it's always so much more scary in our imaginations and then when it happens it's not so bad as we imagined it. - sterkte :winkwink:

I'm so excited - just got our personalised bands we ordered with Jarrod's details on - i'll post a pic either later this evening or tomorrow morning. Only bad thing is DH's one doesnt' fit - it's too small :( 

Just popping out quickly to cuddle my friend's little girl - just have a need to cuddle a baby.


----------



## 24/7

Enjoy your cuddle. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ooooh 24/7 honey... :hugs:

I am gonna be a nightmare when I get my BFP, terrified of another MC or a ectopic. 

You girls good? I just ordered tea.... I am having grilled chicken kebab.

Mmmmm.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Ladies :hugs:

I have missed you all this weekend and am looking forward to catching up on all the pages I have missed when I am in work tomorrow. Will also have a bit of a question for you all as i've got myself confused! Nothing to major though.

Hope you're all doing well and had a lovely weekend. We went to Marwell Zoo today and now OH & I are back home without Felix :( Hate this bit as the house seems so empty without him :(

Speak properly tomorrow

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I had some fish fingers earlier. :D
Stopped the crying for now, just really missing OH. xxx


----------



## Huggles

Ok, back from my cuddle - ah, i just love that little girl so much! she was born in Dec '09 and they live in the same road as us. So i've been around there often since the first week of her life. And her parents have been so great to us since losing Jarrod - let us go and cuddle her and look after her whenever we want. We were walking through Woolworths the other day (our WW = your Marks & Spencer) and i just saw the cutest dress and i immediately thought of her. And it was on sale. I just couldn't leave it so we bought it and i just went to drop it off. They were so happy that put in on her straight away to see. She'll only really fit into it from Dec but she just looked so cute. I could just eat her up - love her to bits! Ah i wish i could post the picture they took of her in her dress, but as it's not my kid i don't think i should post her pic all over the internet - even if they did put it on facebook.

Here's the photo of our bands - they say "Jarrod Connor 060610" on the one side and "in our hearts always" on the other side. Just a bit disappointed that DH's is too small for him - it was the biggest size they had but they are still quite small. Thankfully i have small wrists.
 



Attached Files:







Band3.JPG
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 24/7

Awww, the wristband is beautiful. xxx


----------



## 24/7

Out of my crying stage for the day now, and back to being excited!! :D <Exits hormoanal witchypoo> 
xxxx


----------



## beccad

24/7 how come you have to change jobs?


----------



## Shady_R

24/7, the first few weeks are so hard while the hormones are all over the place. It does get better. Dont think about labour or birth just yet, you have got plenty of time for that. For now enjoy your pregnancy. Your relationship with your oh doesnt have to change when lo is here,if it does it will be better as your both sharing that little baby you made together. But all these things your feeling, its all normal. So just go with the flow and do whatever it is you need to do. Im sure work will be fine too.


----------



## 4magpies

24/7!! I am TTC now so may be able to catch up with you. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Shady_R

Good morning all. How is everyone this morning. Sun is out again, typical now the the kids are going back to school, the sun comes out. Not much to do here today just a few clothes to fold and put away. Oh think i gotta oak the oh am appt at the drs this morning, so better get that done, then he cant have a go if i dont do it lol. Hopefully we have another good day cogni up. Speak to you all soon.


----------



## Huggles

Yay 4magpies - does that mean OH stuck to his "threat" and jizzed you up?!?!

I'm having an irritable day. Woke up ok - got irritated with DH before i was even out of bed. Then started feeling calmer again. Work started ok for like the first 45 min then sil's mother (works with me) made some comment implying that i don't do my job properly and now i'm all irritated again and in a bad mood. Oh joy...


----------



## Carreg

Morning girls! I'm baaaack!

Huggles - those wristbands are so lovely :)

24/7 - I hope you're doing well and feeling a bit calmer now!

I have been in work since 0745 covering the production of someone elses bid :( Tired already! It has to be out the door by 11 and it's still not finished as they are still writing the financial stuff. As ever!!! Grrrrr.

My weekend was awesome. On Friday we just came home, had dinner and a bath and it was bedtime, Saturday we went to Bedford (about an hour drive) to a really cool swimming pool there with waves, slides, bubble jets, rapids and awesome outdoor rapids (which, seeing as it was hot and sunny, was really nice) then we went to OH's parents house for dinner, Sunday we went to Kidzone in the morning, out for lunch then home for painting and crafts and out kite flying and yesterday we went down to Marwell Zoo for the day then dropped Felix home. It was sooo much fun but non-stop and I am knackered now! Felix didn't want me to leave either which always makes it even harder. 

And now my confusion...my cycles are always regular as clockwork, 31 days, Ov on CD16. I was going to quit OPKs this month but thought I should use up my last ones so started using them on CD10, like I always do. On CD 12 I got the darkest positive I have EVER had, and the same on CD13. CD14 was a definite negative and today, CD15, was a slightly darker line but still definitely negative. This is what I would expect from today, with tomorrow showing me a definite positive, but I have already had 2 days of positive on CD12 and 13 so surely shouldn't get ANOTHER positive tomorrow? Also, I had my temperature spike yesterday, increasing from 36.29 to 36.59 (and up again to 36.65 today) and I had cramps on CD13 (I never get Ovulation pain so this was weird in itself) so all this rather implies (and FF agrees) that I Ov'd on CD13?? How? Why? 
Here is my chart for any ladies who want to see or can offer advice.
I know Ov doesn't always happen at the same time but it has always been so dead on every month...I guess I just need to wait and see what happens tomorrow now.
However, as you can see from my chart we BD'd on CD8, 10 and 12 and OH didn't pull out or freak out...not sure if this is because he has come round or because he thinks it was still too early for me to be fertile...haven't asked him or told him my OPK results as he thinks I have stopped tracking and I'm not going to mention it either!!! If he doesn't start turning me down for BD, even around when he thinks I will Ov, then that's got to be good news right? Also, if I did Ov on CD13 then there is a good chance we may have caught the egg? Who knows! Hopeful though!

So, that is my bit of excitement and confusion for the moment. Advice ladies?

xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Welcome back Carreg!! :hi:

Wow - does sound like something confusing is going on with your cycle. But definitely does sound like you ov'd on CD13. It is of course possibly to ov twice in one month - twins! Great news that OH is not pulling out anymore - will be very interested to see what he does as it gets closer to your usual ov day. I'm sure though that he can't be THAT clued up on it - guys don't normally follow our cycles as carefully as we do. So i'm sure it must be a good thing!

:dust: let's hope you caught that eggy!!!

(except of course if you did, and if 4magpies caught hers as well then i'll be left all alone here... :( )

Your weekend with Fe sounds like great fun! But i'm not surprised you're knackered - sounds exhausting!


----------



## Carreg

Oh trust me, he can be that clued up...he's that sort of guy, really into charts and cycles and a bit too good and remembering stuff! For example, when I said on CD13 that I was having cramps (it was odd so I mentioned it) he said 'but surely you're not due another Red Alert (what we call AF) until about September 16th?' (correct, give or take a day)...am going to try BD'ing again tonight and see what happens as he must know it's getting close by now...I get so nervous about it now though, just in case he starts freaking out on me again! Must relax!

How're you doing today? I have been loving the Afrikaans lessons btw, really interesting. I like trying to spot the derivations and things that different words have, and whether they are related to another language or not. I learned some Dutch earlier this year and can definitely see where it and Afrikaans are similar.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Wow - your OH does sound totally clued up then! We call it "red fairy" but DH has no idea when anythign is due LoL

Glad you're enjoying the Afrikaans lessons - will definitely help if you've done some dutch as that is where it originates from. And if you know Flemish at all they're basically the same - I can have a conversation with a Flemish person with me speaking Afr and them speaking Flemish and we understand each other quite easily!

I'm doing ok - just feeling super irritable and in a bad mood today...


----------



## Huggles

Bugger, just remembered i still haven't finished that Access query - gonna really have to knuckle down and do it this afternoon - totally not lus for it though!


----------



## Huggles

:brat: I WANNA GO HOOOOME!!!!! (*sniff* - don't want to be at work today *sniff*) :brat:


----------



## Carreg

Erk, sounds like you're having a bad time today :( I am still waiting for them to finish finalising this finance rubbish so I can actually get this bid out. They sent it to me once and I printed it & burnt the CD and then they said they wanted to change it...and now I am waiting again...it's going to be too late in a minute!

I vote we both go on strike, Huggles!

Maybe you should take the afternoon off if you can?

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yep he stuck to it huggles!!

Got my O on my persona this morning too so was good timing!!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Ooooh good luck Magpies!!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Can't take the afternoon off Carreg - wish i could.
Just had our monthly meeting - except i think we skipped the last two - was really long cos of everything that has happened recently. Seems there's lots of changes underway. Also seems our bonus is going to be significantly smaller next year and that generally the financial situation is not looking as good as it was. Not really sure how secure the possibility of me becoming permanent here next year is anymore. Also starting to wonder whether i really want to stay. That possible new job in the hospital close to where i live is looking more and more appealing as the day progresses. Guess i'll just have to stick out this year though.


----------



## Carreg

Finally got the bid out the door...just over half an hour late. Grrr.

Maybe apply for the other job as back up? We had a big reshuffle here not so long ago, when they lumped us in with Marketing, and it looked like we might all get the chop but we've managed to hang in there so far but don't know how permanent that is.

Almost lunchtime here. Feeling sick and dizzy though so don't fancy much to eat. My organic veggie box arrived yesterday though so I'm looking forward to my dinner - stuffed pattypan squash with spicy couscous and raisins on the side. Mmmm. This time the box had pattypan squash, carrots, beetroot, mushrooms, a whole lettuce, french beans, brocolli and corn on the cobs. Mmmmmm.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I won't apply for the job that i got the ad for as it is just too far away, but i was told that there's a probability of them starting a second practice in the hospital close to my house early next year so i want to apply for that, but the ad hasn't been placed yet so will have to wait - that's why i must just stick out this year.

We're having salad for lunch today - using our homegrown lettuce! :D


----------



## Carreg

Yay for homegrown salad!! Bet it's gonna be yummy :)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Home grown salad sounds good. I am on thai noodles!

Yum.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thai noodles sounds nice :)

Bit disappointed with the salad - put too much salad dressing on so all i could taste was the dressing and not the different flavours of the ingredients (which included feta, lettuce, olives, avo, etc etc) :( Not having a good day, wish i could just fast forward and wake up tomorrow and start again...

Going for a haircut after work today - hoping that turns out good and not bad. Then gonna quickly pop into the shop for honey, milk and chicken which i forgot to buy yesterday, buy my cat's food, and then go home and make supper - rice mate - was looking for a link to show you but i can't find it. I think it was chicken tikka rice mate but i'm not sure as that doesn't seem to exist on google so i must have gotten it wrong. HAven't made it before so not sure how it tastes but DH seemed keen on it when he saw it in the shop the other day. hope it's nice.


----------



## Carreg

Mmm your salad sounds great! Thai noodles sound tasty too!

What is rice mate? Haven't heard of that! Good luck with haircut, mine is on Monday and can't come quick enough, my hair is starting to get too long and unruly!

Oooh Huggles, tell me about your cat? We have a cat too, a tortoiseshell domestic shorthair called Tallulah. We got her from our vet. When our previous cat, Demelza the roly-poly fat old lady, was in there being hospitalised for her acute kidney failure (she was put to sleep after 2 days as she didn't get any better and her kidneys just kept deteriorating) Tallulah was also there; she was a stray that a man had been feeding outside his office in London and he had left the job and brought her out with him although he couldn't keep her so she was being looked after at the vet untila home was found. I had been talking to her through her cage bars as she was so frantic for attention, she was pinging the bars and yelling! At the time the vet thought that one of the nurses was going to have her and we were distraught over losing Demelza so we thought not much of it, then a couple of weeks later we got a letter from the vet saying that Tallulah was still homeless and as we had clicked with her and they knew we were great owners would we like to take her. Of course we said yes, we had realized how much we missed having a cat around and she needed us. That was December last year and it's like she has always been with us! I love my fur-girl, even if she does take a bit too much interest in my ratties and wake me up every day at 5am demanding breakfast!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno what to make for tea tonight.... hmmmm!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Magpies - what do you have in your fridge/freezer/cupboards? Maybe we can make suggestions!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Not much to be honest, tuna, eggs, cheese, pasta, beans, tinned tomatos, burgers.

Other bits and bobs.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

tuna cheesey pasta bake?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Do you know what Mince Mate is? By Knorr? It's like that. You buy a box and inside the box is rice/pasta and flavourings etc and then you just add chicken/mince and add all the stuff in the box into the pan and add some water and cook a bit and Voila!

We have 2 cats - Grissom and Milo. They are both rescue cats from Animal Anti-Cruelty League (similar to SPCA). We got Grissom first at 6 weeks old (we thought he was 10 weeks when we got him but later discovered he was a month younger than we thought). He had alreayd been there a while so was obviously taken away from his mother far too early. He is my baby. Milo we got about 2 months later when he was 5 months old. He was only handed in there on the monday and we took him on the saturday so he didn't spend long there. He is a very relaxed cat whereas Grissom is very highly strung and nervous. I"ll attach a pic below. We got them both at the beginning of last year so they are about 1 1/2 years old now. I buy a 15kg bag of cat crumbles and that lasts about 3 months - works out much cheaper than buying in smaller quantities.
 



Attached Files:







Image002.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Huggles

Ooooh, change of plan, DH has just offered to pick up chinese take away for supper - of course i said yes! :D


----------



## Carreg

Nope, not heard of Mince Mate either! What you desribe sound similar to the meal kits I have seen in the supermarket here? They seem to come with tortillas or wraps or something and spices and flavourings and you add meat I think. I hope it turns out well and tastes good though!

Awwwww look at your cats, they are so cute! I just want to give them both a big snuggle! This is Tallulah:
 



Attached Files:







tallulah5.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4









sillytallulah.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 4magpies

That sounds lovely Carreg...

Cute cats huggles... I had one like that!! He was called teg I got him for my 21st, he got run over and passed away before he even turned one though sadly... :(

I have 3 cats at my mums and a dog at my house.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

woooooo chinese takeaway :D Enjoy!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Ah Tallulah is cute Carreg - i like the one of her on her back.


----------



## Carreg

Thanks Huggles, she is a silly fluffbum! Buh, just want this day over with now..

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Good heavens!!! I was away from the computer for the long weekend, (public holiday in England and Wales) and there were 10 pages to read!!!!

24\7 - Good luck and fingers crossed. How exciting!!!! 

I collected DH from Heathrow on saturday morning (6 am) and we bearly spent a minute apart over the weekend, which was terribly unlike us. Usually we end up playing on the computers in our seperate offices, so that we're together but have our own space. But not this weekend. 

By the sounds of it, he really missed me and when we had the BBQ on Saturday we had friends round (one couple being those with the May-born new born girl) and she adores him. Well that's softened him up to the idea of children, I can tell you. 

OK, without wishing to sound completely stupid roughly how fast do the initial feelings/symptoms start for a BFP????

Guess what we were up to over the weekend.... :blush:


----------



## dragonhawk

Although, I doubt that anything will be different yet. :) But physical exercise, is physical exercise. ;)


----------



## 4magpies

7DPO+ symptoms really honey...

I am on my 1st two week wait!! Argh.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

haha dragonhawk I was wondering the same thing re symptoms, as I supposedly Ov'd 2 days ago this cycle and have been feeling sick since then! :lol: think that's definitely coincidence though!

Glad you and your hubby have had a great weekend, must be awesome having him back.

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh, I haven't been feeling sick or anything, but it's just in case. :) I know it's wayyyyyy too early to know at the moment. It's just one of those things that I've been wondering about. Oh and I'm still not using the CBFM.... I'll be trying again in September, after that I'll be giving up with it and sticking it on EBay. 

The only reason that I've been wondering about the symptoms etc, is because I have no idea as to time scales etc, and TMI alert....

Yesterday after the fun and games there was the expected CM, but I'm still having a lot (we're talking about 50p size) amounts every time I go to the ladies. It's never continued on this long. 

Keeping fingers crossed though, it would be one heck of a birthday and wedding anniversary present!!!!


----------



## dragonhawk

And thanks Magpies. How come they never tell you these things. :)


----------



## 4magpies

I feel sick during/after ovulation... its just a reaction to the hormones I think.

I also get migranes too around ov time.

Its all a learning curve dragon hawk... I have been waiting for so long that I have done sooooo much reading and research on the subject.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Ok - our evening plans look as follows:

DH is picking up chinese take away (sweet 'n sour chicken/pork on noodles)
I'm picking up a movie
Just printed a chocolate cake recipe to make in the bread maker :D

So we're all set!


----------



## Carreg

mmmm your evening sounds great Huggles :) Good luck with the cake!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

good afternoon ladies!
It's taken me the last 1/2 hour to catch up as I've stayed away from the PC over the long weekend as well.

24/7 - congratulations on your BFP! Hope you'll have a healthy nine months and your hormones settle down again soon!

Carreg - Felix is so adorable!!! He seems to have a really good sense of rythm - is he playing any instruments?? I'll keep my FX that you've caught this month. Surely your OH understands that there's always the "risk" of catching the egg even if you're not yet ovulating so I reckon he's probably getting used to the idea ;-) 

...well, for me - we bd this weekend as well but I'm not 100% certain it was around my ovulation. I think my cycle may still be a bit unsettled, after all it's only my second cycle after coming off BCP. I just have to wait and see I guess.

Hope everyone has a nice evening and enjoys their dinners - reading about your dinner plans has made me hungry now ;-)

xx


----------



## Carreg

JuFer - thanks :) He isn't playing anything yet really but he loves to play on my OH's guitar and drums and he can beatbox a pretty good rhythm!! I don't want to push him into it so will just let him develop an interest on his own if he's going to. For now it's just something cute he does in the car when he's bored!!

Hope you're right re my OH!! FX'd for this month and if not then FX'd that my bizarre cycle sorts itself out and goes back to normal!! Will update and let you know if I get an OPK + tomorrow too!

How was your weekend?

Half an hour til home time - hurrah!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

Carreg - I like the fact that you don't want to push him to play an instrument. My parents did this to me and my sister and even though we weren't bad at it, it made it more of a "chore" as in having to practise and not wanting to practise. I too would like my kids to play an instrument but having learnt from my own experience I'd like to give them the choice... and there's also other things you can do when you have a good sense of rythm.

My OH took a lot of convincing re: NTNP as well and even though he pulled out last Wed (after which I had a massive go at him asking him what's the point of me coming off the pill if he's not prepared for an "accident" - that luckily seemed to have worked but could have quite easily backfired :blush:) we BD on Sat which according to my stats was on my OD but I'm not convinced it was. But anyhow - let us know what your OPK says!

We didn't do much on the weekend - just chilled and did some "spring" -cleaning :haha: DH started a new job today so we didn't want to stress on the weekend.

30 mins left for me too unless something else comes up :wacko:


----------



## 24/7

24/7 = Hormonal mess again today. :(


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: 24/7


----------



## 24/7

I really don't know what's wrong with me :(


----------



## letshaveababy

:hugs: 24/7 You and me both (stupid hormones)


----------



## 24/7

I can't bear it, I've cried tears of sadness for the last three days now, almost non stop. :(


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless you hun its all normal cry away you are fine :hugs:


----------



## dragonhawk

24/7 = :hug:


----------



## Huggles

lol 24/7 u and i can be emotional wrecks together :) (i seem to be heading for another emotionally bad patch again). We can be emo buddies! :D


----------



## 24/7

Thanks huggles!! How are you feeling now? xx


----------



## Huggles

somewhat down in the dumps to be honest. But i'm sure it'll pass in a day or 3, usually does. Had my hair cut earlier - much shorter than i've ever cut it before - but i quite like it. Just need to buy some hair spray for the fringe bit. Might post a before and after pic tomorrow.


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh, l look forward to pics!! :D 
I feel awful moaning, but I just can't cope at all right now xx


----------



## Huggles

no need to feel awful - it's a very scary, exciting, and confusing time right now. Add an overdose of hormones to that... :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I really hope so, my excitement has just turned to worry and dread and I hate it :( xx


----------



## Huggles

i totally understand that - with u'r health issues it all becomes that much more scary. I also worry about when i get pregnant again because i know given my history i'm just going to be so scared and worried about something going wrong. So although it's different, it's kind of the same - we both know our bodies aren't as they should be (yours health-wise, mine physically) and so that just increases the normal worries that much more. 

Oh dear, hubbies coming to bed now. Time to say good night. Big :hugs: - drink some nice sweet rooibos to calm u down :flower:


----------



## londonbird

Just saying Hello, not been on for a long time

NTNP about 6 weeks now... bit of a rollercoster so far!

*waves*


----------



## Shady_R

Hugs 24/7, its all part of the journey, just take it a day at a time and cry when you need to. I have even cried at adverts on telly when preg before now lol, emotions are weird when your pregnant lol. Have had a fairly good day today, saved loads of money with our vouchers when we went shopping, bought most of the boys uniforms just got little bits to get now, which we can get through the week, a 90 pound shop came to 30 pound, bonus. Had furry vengance on for the boys and they loved it, couldnt stop laughing all the way through. Oh one of my friends popped over tonight too, had a cuppa and a good giggle, something i havent done for a while, was good to have a chat and a laugh. Ill be off to bed soon. Gonna check my facebook then go up i think. Sleep well everyone.


----------



## Huggles

Ok, while i'm feeling brave i'm gonna post the before and after pics. I'll probably delete them later though.

First pic is my hair before the cut - when it was behaving itself and looking "nice". Second pic shows my really irritating "fringe" that landed up hanging like that more often than not. It's a really silly piece of hair that just doesnt' seem to form part of the rest of my hair - and it always splits in the middle like that so a normal fringe isn't really an option. Third pic is my new hair-do. I quite like it. It's very different to anything i've ever had before. DH seems to really like it too. I just need to buy some hair spray to keep the fringe up so it doesn't flop into my eyes. But i'm thinking maybe it's about time i venture into the make-up world as well a little cos it kind of makes me look a bit like a guy i think :blush: Think it would look really nice with a little bit of colour on my face - just natural-looking colour.


----------



## Huggles

Well, i never did get a movie last night - nothing in the shop appealed to me so we just landed up watching some more of The Unit which we have on DVD. DH brought home yummy chinese takeaway though - 2 veg spring rolls each and then sweet 'n sour pork and chicken chow mein (it was a set menu special). Was yummy. I also popped the ingredients into my bread maker and sat back while it baked me a chocolate cake :D Didn't eat any last night but brought some to work for tea.

I think i'm maybe getting sick - my nose is starting to get both clogged and running and my throat is getting sore. The glands in my neck are also feeling a little swollen. Drank some vit C yesterday, gonna have more today. I drink multivitamins every day also. Gonna make some of my hot toddy also just now (black rooibos tea, honey, lemon juice, orange juice) - that normally helps me get better quite quickly.

A new guy has just started here at work today. We were only told yesterday that he's starting! He seems nice enough - very shy though, understandably.

Couldn't buy my cat food last night as they only had the 10kg pack and not the 15kg pack and it really is much cheaper to buy the 15kg pack, so have to go back today to get it as the lady said she'd order it for me. Gonna stop in at Clicks (Boots) then as well to get some hairspray.


----------



## 24/7

New hair looks fantastic!! :D
Still not feeling any different today, so think will take a little break today and see how I feel in a few days xx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks :hugs:

A little break from what? And by not feeling any different do you mean you're still feeling super emotional and scared etc etc?


----------



## 24/7

Scares about it all, and keep visiting first tri is just scaring me more :(


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: - if that thread is scaring you more then rather don't visit it for a while. Wait another month or so - or at least until you've had your first scan. Do you get an early scan? Here we get scans at every appointment but i know it's different in UK.
I also find at the moment that the loss support thread leaves me more depressed than helped so i've also decided to leave it for a while. Rather stick with what helps you.

I won't say try not to think about it because that is impossible. So, maybe rather set yourself mini-goals. Like step 1 - get to 2 days passed when AF is due, step 2 - get to 8 weeks. Little steps like that. Sometimes that's easier than this one long goal that encompasses everything.

Sorry, not sure if that's helpful. Just sending lots of lots of :hugs: to try make you feel a bit better.


----------



## Huggles

Oh dear, just had my concerns that i look like a guy confirmed. On my of (male) colleagues just popped his head in and said "you cut your hair?" so i said "ya" so he said "you going tom-boy on us?" What am i supposed to say to that?!?! So i just said "maybe" so he's like "ya but it looks nice" - but of course you can't really say "oh but it doesn't suit you" or somethign so now i'm not so sure about it. Oh dear, i'm not very good at change.


----------



## dragonhawk

Love the hair Huggles!!!! It's lovely. Have you had it dyed as well? The colour is fab.

I managed to dye my hair before DH came home from Singapore, more so that he didn't have to live with the smell while it's doing. We had a fabulous weekend and I made it clear to him the time in my cycle, and his comment, "Well we'd better start working on it then." Lets just say I was in shock, and I'm pleased to say we're back to the frequency of when we were first 'going out'. :hug: to all that need or want them this morning, it's glorious weather here and I'm feeling great this morning. 

Hope everyone has\had a good day.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oooh i just seen this thread! Can I join? We are WTT for Jan next year but are NTNP now anyways!! We want our babies real close in age! :D x


----------



## Shady_R

Huggles your hair looks lovely. Im going to mine done at some point, just need to decide what i want done.

24/7 some hugs for you hun. First tri is very scary, thera are so many other ladies on there and lots of scary stories too. I used to avoid some posts, just cause i didnt want to make myself panic, if your not ready to go over there hun dont, stay where you feel comfy till your ready. We are all here for you when you need to cry or laugh or just have a chat. 

Everyone is up late today, i was hoping for a lie in since the start of the summer hols and nothing, now that they are going back to school next week they are sleeping in lol, so typical. Gotta go and pick some forms up today, they need to be sent off asap too, just hope i get it done in time. Not much doing here today except taking baby for her last set of injections today, shes gotta have 3 needles today too not just the 2 she has had before, i hope she brave like the other injections. I feel guilty just thinking about it. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Huggles

Thanks Dragohawk - no i didn't get it coloured. My cousin also asked that when i saw her this morning! It does look darker than before though. I coloured it in december and it's been growing out since then so i suspect with her now cutting it so much shorter she's cut all the coloured bits off so it looks more even or something. I quite like the colour though.

Oh, and awesome news on your OH wanting to start TTC! Here's some :dust:


----------



## dragonhawk

Thanks Huggles. Just in case anything may help, I've taken to wearing my rose quartz bracelet that has been 'blessed'. I feel like any nudge in the right direction. ;)

I've suddenly taken to wearing makeup every day, even if it's just foundation and mascara. Somehow I'm feeling so much better about myself. (I also realised that I have masses of makeup that I'm not wearing and I need to use it up, as otherwise it's just going to go off!!!)


----------



## Huggles

LoL about the bracelet! But as you say - who knows? Maybe it helps!

Ya, i wouldn't wear lots of make-up, i'm just not a make-up girl. But there is one foundation that i really like, it's like a mousse and once it's on it's really light and doesn't feel all heavy and sticky like so many others. Just need to actually buy some! LoL :haha:
Was also thinking of maybe trying mascara or eyeliner or something, but i don't like the sticky feel of mascara and i'm not very good at eyeliner. Maybe i'll just have my lashes tinted again instead, and maybe buy a natural colour lipstick or soemthing like that - although i also don't like the sticky feeling of lipstick! Gosh, i'm really not much into make-up! LoL


----------



## Carreg

Huggles, your hair looks awesome!! Mine is quite similar at the moment, but curly :) I'm not into makeup either, I never wear it except for special occasions and then I get my hair stylist, who is also a makeup artist, to do it for me!

Didn't cook my stuffed squash in the end last night, we went out to eat instead as it was payday and then OH was feeling sick and headachy when we got in so no BD'ing either!! OPK was negative this morning too so think I must have Ov'd on CD13...so bizarre! Have also have cramping and bouts of nausea ever since then so hoping there isn't something wrong with my body now!!!

24/7 - the way you are feeling is totally normal. When I was pg with Felix in the early days I had phases of feeling so utterly wretched it was untrue, even though we were over the moon about expecting him. Sometimes everything just gets on top of you, worries, stresses, every little niggle is magnified so much but it's ok, and you will feel better and everything will be fine :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks Carreg :)
I'm sure you did say but did you BD around CD13? - if so, maybe you are pregnant already! I know normally you wouldn't start feeling different yet but some people do get very early symptoms. Guess we won't really know until the 14th (or earlier if you test earlier). Here's some :dust: just in case :winkwink:


----------



## Carreg

Yep, we BD'd CD8, 10 and 12 so FX'd! I don't remember feeling anything early when I was pg with Felix, but then I wasn't looking for it as I was on the Pill!! Trying not to read anything into how I have been feeling as it would be stupidly early to notice anything. Besides, if my cycle has been all weird this month then maybe the feeling sick and cramping is as a result of that, or maybe there is something going wrong in there that I don't know about...will have to wait and see..I have never had cramping on Ov day or around it before, only ever round AF. It's so weird.

How are you feeling today? Still irritable? Hope your day is going well :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls, just never expected to feel this way xx


----------



## dragonhawk

Unfortunately, I'm definitely a bit of a girl.... I don't know if people saw the article, but the BBC website run a thing on the new 'I am...' Barbie when they announced the Computer Engineer one. DH saw it and has stated that as soon as they release it, he's buying me one. It's a mini me!!!

Yes, I have a BEng in Computer and Electrical Engineering, I'm blonde and slim. I can't believe I've got to wait until November for that Barbie to be released!!! HA HA HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## Huggles

well fx'd carreg - hopefully it's a good sign and not something sinister lurking.

Feeling a bit better today, not so irritable anymore. Just lots of confusion in my head about a lot of things - gonna write it all down in my personal diary in a minute - usually helps to clear things up. But generally feeling happier again and far less irritable.


----------



## Huggles

LoL Dragonhawk :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

hey ladies, how do you know what day you are like when you say you are CD 13 and stuff?


----------



## Carreg

lol dragonhawk :D

Huggles - glad you are feeling a bit better today. Did you get your Access query done? Also, do tell when you have tried your breadmaker cake, I want to know if it is good!!

MiissMuffet - basically, the first day of your period is CD1 so you count from there :) HTH!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Basically, the only way that I have, because I'm a lazy wotnot, is by my ticker at the bottom of my posts. I always make sure that I update that to that it is correct, although for the past couple of months it is perfectly accurate. :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

hmm i havnt had a period for 2 months so i wouldnt have a clue what im on! what CD day do you usually ov on?


----------



## Carreg

MiissMuffet - Hmm..tricky..you could buy some cheap OPKs and pee on them until you get a positive so you at least know when you Ov? It's usually mid-cycle somewhere so you could work it out from there, approximately. Usually my cycles are like clockwork (31 days) and I Ov on CD16 but this time I Ov'd on CD13 for some bizarre reason and am on CD16 now so will have to wait and see if my entire cycle is shorter this time or whether I have a strangely long Luteal phase just this once. Hoping they go back to normal next time unless I managed to catch the egg this time!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I seem to ov around CD 18.

I ate my cake - it was yummy :)


----------



## Carreg

mmmmmmm cake. I fancy some cake right now. This day is going so slowly, I might nip home at lunch just to break it up a bit!!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Oooo... Cake. Hmm, can't make my birthday cake for another week!!! :( Never mind, I might get on making the decorations tonight, before going dancing. ;)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Do the OPKs turn positive on the one day you ovulate? Sorry about all the questions I really have no idea how it works we concieved Ella by luck really!

Yum cake! What flavour are you going to bake? I need to bake more being a SAHM! 

Huggles your new hair looks lovely by the way! I wish I could do something new with my hair but i'm stuck with dreds for now!

:flower:


----------



## Huggles

You could always bake a trial cake!

(oh, and carreg, i STILL haven't finished the Access query! Just not in the mood so don't get around to it :blush: )


----------



## Huggles

MissMuffet i also never bothered with opk's etc. Just went according to ewm etc. We also conceived fairly easily.

I baked a chocolate cake in my bread maker last night.


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls...

How are we all?
xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol Huggles, don't blame you for not being in the mood!!

MiisMuffet - the theory is that you ovulate 12-36 hours after a positive OPK. You get a temperature spike followed by consistently high temperatures to confirm it has happenes, but that means you need to be temping too. If just using OPKs then you can assume that if you BD the day of the positive and for a couple of days afterwards then you have best chance of chating the egg. I know some people seemt o ahev issues using OPKs but I've never had any trouble, definite negatives which gradually get darker until positive then they are back to definite negatives again. Ask away, it's what we're here for :)

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Magies! Oooh I see on your siggy you are TTC!? I thought you were waiting till jan! how excting! :dance: x


----------



## 4magpies

I and Muffet I ov'd CD16 this month, CD14 month before and CD16 month before that.

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thanks heap! I'll just let it do its own thing though, just NTNP for now :D

I have never heard of baking a cake in a bread maker before. infact i have never made BREAD in a bread maker lol!! I bet it was goood :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

magpies- so you are trying now yes? :D


----------



## 4magpies

MiissMuffet said:


> Hi Magies! Oooh I see on your siggy you are TTC!? I thought you were waiting till jan! how excting! :dance: x

I was!! But now I am not!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

MiissMuffet said:


> magpies- so you are trying now yes? :D

Yep!

Ov'd yesterday. DTD night before and last night!

FX I catch!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Well this is embaressing :blush: 

I'm back girls and we are still NTNP!!! .... I think the reality hit us hard and we both got really sad about the thought of not having another bubba, We have had some long talks and 100% decided that we do want another one so so much. 

Its gonna be hard and we are not under any illusions that it wont be. 

So yeah what i'm trying to say is, ... Will you all have me back? :blush: and whats happened whilst i've been away? 

:kiss:


----------



## MiissMuffet

oh awesome exciting Magpies!!! :dance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I've only just joined in myself baby.love but hi :hi:


----------



## Carreg

Leeeeeaaaaaaahhhh!!! :happydance: :dance:

Of course we will have you back!!! SO pleased for you and Nathan :) Yaaaaaaay!!!

You have missed so much!!! But I'll let 24/7 fill you in on that! :D

:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls

Laura :hugs: 

I feel stooopid :lol: and like a blooming yo-yo. But we are so sure now and cant wait to have another baby.

Sooo come on gossip please - Who/what/when etc etc :D


----------



## 4magpies

Heeeey baby.love. What good news!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

hehe I'm sure 24/7 will be along later and will fill you in. Or if you really can't wait then just skip back about 10 pages or so!

Personally - see my journal, I am cautiously posting on it again and have written it all down in there! (link is back in sig!)

Don't feel stupid, it was a crazy hard decision for you to make to not have another one and you seemed really unhappy about it so I'm not surprised you are back :)

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Yay, welcome back baby.love! :hi:


----------



## baby.love

OMG OMG :baby:

Way to go 24/7 - :wohoo: 

I'll go and have a nosey at your journal Laura, i gave up with mine as no one visited it and i felt like a right billy no mates :rofl:


----------



## Carreg

lol I visited! I don't care if no one reads mine anyway, it's just handy for me to write stuff down in.

Awesome news isn't it? We needed a BFP for some morale boosting!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Maybe i'll dig it up sometime, i guess its no biggy if no one replies. But it made me think i must be a really boring person :lol: ... 

Nathan said that he will 100% get me pregnant this month with his 'special' plan!!!!!! I did try to explain the averages of getting pregnant etc, but he wont have any of it :dohh: Apparently the 'Nathan meets egg' plan is fool proof.


----------



## Carreg

lol I love the idea of his 'special plan' I have a little image in my head of him giving his spermies a very stern, motivational talking to!!! :lol:

I think I need to have a similar talk with Gav's!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: OMG that made me spit coffee all down myself! attractive huh?!


----------



## 4magpies

:haha: @ nathan meets egg! love it!!

My OH told me there is no game plan, just see how it goes.

He is NTNP I am TTC... hehe!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL i love the way guys seem to think it's all up to them and their super sperm! They don't seem to get the fact that we're only actually fertile for like one day or less!


----------



## Carreg

'Boys...do your duty....though you may be faced with many adversities on your journey, fight on, fight for your brothers who do not make it, for the egg, for Queen and cum-try'

:rofl:

Classy Leah :lol:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

:rofl:


----------



## baby.love

The scary thing is that he asked roughly when i will ovulate, then went onto tell me when we will be having :sex: .. He seriously has a start & end date for this 'plan' 

Last night he said 'so you now have a 10 day break before we start' !!! 

I think he has his TTC brain plugged in whereas i am more relaxed and just letting nature take its course.


----------



## baby.love

:rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Huggles said:


> LoL i love the way guys seem to think it's all up to them and their super sperm! They don't seem to get the fact that we're only actually fertile for like one day or less!

I try to tell my OH this... he doesnt seem to understand!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Hey baby.love, welcome back!! :D
Yes, BFP for me, been abit of an emotional rollercoaster since but hopefully will feel abit better about it all soon.
Carreg, your sticks arrived today, THANK YOU!! :D Have just done one and got a very faint positive. xx


----------



## baby.love

Oh hunni :hugs: pregnancy hormones are a nightmare at 1st. I'm sure you will be fine, just think in 8 months you will have a gorgeous little tiny baby! :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Carreg

Jen - glad they are of use still! I thought it was pretty ironic that the day I had them sent to you, you got your BFP!! 

Leah - can you get Nathan to have a word with Gav?! I could do with some of that round here!!!

I am soooo cold. My office is icy. Though my colleagues say it's just me. Am in a jumper and a big cardi and still chilly! Can't wait to go home and warm up at lunch time!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I wish i could go home at lunch time - but as soon as i got home i'd have to leave to get back to work in time! That's another positive about this possible job next year - it's 3 min from my flat so i could go home for lunch every day! And even if we do move, which we're thinking about doing (want to buy a house), we would still live in the same general area so it wouldn't be more than about 10 min to my house.


----------



## Carreg

I don't get very long at home..maybe 20 mins. I only have a 45 min lunch break though. I just do it to break the day up a bit, feels like it goes faster that way. and I like being nosey at the post as early as possible, not that there ever is any!!!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

welcome back baby.love! I just joined recently as well and have found this thread very welcoming! Hope you'll get your BFP soon and you don't have to wait for too long


----------



## dragonhawk

Welcome back Baby.Love
Have just been through the slightly confusing process of porting my old mobile number from Orange to O2... Wasn't too bad, but I hated having to go through all the rubbish with Orange, if I really wanted to stay with them, don't you think I would still be with them now???!!!! So now on O2 pay and go, works out as £15 a month, 100 minutes inclusive calls, free texts and 500MB of data. With Orange it was contracted for 100 minutes and 100 txts for £15 for 18 months (because I'd been with them for so long, apparently) and then I would have to pay full price, £39 for the same service.... Errrr.... NO!!!!

Very happy now though. So now I can Twitter and update Facebook to my heart's content. :D


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh and it's chilly here too.... But lovely and warm in the sunshine. :D


----------



## 24/7

Deleted


----------



## Huggles

Ugh, my nose is running and i finished all my tissues :(


----------



## Huggles

Ah 24/7 i wish i could run over and just give you a big hug!
Could you maybe take a few days off work - to try and get yourself together a bit?


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> Ah 24/7 i wish i could run over and just give you a big hug!
> Could you maybe take a few days off work - to try and get yourself together a bit?

Think I might do. xx


----------



## 4magpies

:hugs:

I am trying to send good BFP to my lady bits, I keep saying come on spermys swim swim swim and come on bean stick stick stick...

What a wierdo!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

If you can i think you should. What i mean about "getting yourself together" cos it sounds bad the way i worded it (unintentional) is to give yourself time to get used to the idea of being pregnant, give you time to think etc, without everyone telling you how wonderful it is that you're pregnant and making you feel awful for not wanting it anymore. Time away from everyone, just you (and maybe OH) on your own so you can think. (i don't think i'm wording this very well but i hope you know what i mean). :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

LoL 4magpies! I'll send some :dust: over to you to help those spermies find your eggy :)


----------



## 4magpies

24/7 said:


> Right, this is really really difficult and I am going to delete this post later, but I am a mess and I need your advice.
> 
> Ever since by BFP I have neen so desperately unhappy - I don't want this baby. :( I don't know what has changed or what is wrong with me, but it's how I feel. I so wanted it all before, and now I don't.
> 
> Everything we talked about when TTC - responsibility, change, our relationship changing, my job, all seemed fine, but now I can't bear the thought of any of it, I can't even look at a baby without crying. I am desperately unhappy, and I don't know what to do. I spend my days at work rushing off in tears as I can't bear talking about it, as people are mentioning it all the time.
> 
> I just can't cope, and I can't run away either. xx

Is it like you are panicing? 

xxx


----------



## JuFer

24/7 - big :hugs:
I think taking a few days off is a really good idea! Away from everyone and time to think. I'm sure you'll see all the plus points of being pregnant again soon but for now I'll send loads of :hugs: and :kiss: your way!


----------



## 24/7

I know what you mean Huggles, and I think it is a good idea. :hugs:
4magpies, I don't know, I really don't. :cry: xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh 24/7.... If you're feeling like that, I would suggest that you definitely take a few days off. Afterall, it's Wednesday now, so it would only be 2 days.
:hugs:

Although nothing like the same, I know but I feel myself being concerned that although I would like a LO DH and I may not be particularly good parents and he/she will change our relationship too much. Sometimes I argue with myself that we shouldn't even be trying and that I should just go to the doctors and fight for a sterilisation. THen I get a curve ball like this weekend, and hubbie returns home saying that this is it, he wants to try now.

If I knew whereabouts you were I'd drop everything now, and come and hug you. 

I do also get the impression that the feelings that you have at the moment, most women get to some greater or lesser extent when they are pregnant too.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Well said dragonhawk.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Dragonhawk, it doesn't change anything, but it makes me know it's not just me that feels this way. xx


----------



## dragonhawk

I know, it's not much help, sorry.

Deleted to no longer cause any offnse.

:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Thank you Dragonhawk, I really appreciate everything.
I just can't stay feeling like this, but I can't fix it. xxx


----------



## Huggles

I'm not trying to make light of the situation (as i'm sure you know after our longer chat), but here's my solution when i feel super emotional and down in the dumps:

Eat chocolate, have a jolly good hard cry, curl up in bed, have a long think and probably cry some more, maybe eat more chocolate, and then sleep. Often the long hard crying just releases those emotions that we can't put into words and try so hard to suppress. Once we let them out it helps us feel better. :flower:


----------



## dragonhawk

Huggles said:


> Eat chocolate, have a jolly good hard cry, curl up in bed, have a long think and probably cry some more, maybe eat more chocolate, and then sleep. Often the long hard crying just releases those emotions that we can't put into words and try so hard to suppress. Once we let them out it helps us feel better. :flower:

Exactly what Huggles has said.


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> I'm not trying to make light of the situation (as i'm sure you know after our longer chat), but here's my solution when i feel super emotional and down in the dumps:
> 
> Eat chocolate, have a jolly good hard cry, curl up in bed, have a long think and probably cry some more, maybe eat more chocolate, and then sleep. Often the long hard crying just releases those emotions that we can't put into words and try so hard to suppress. Once we let them out it helps us feel better. :flower:

Thanks you. :flower::hugs: xxx


----------



## Carreg

Oh gosh, I go home for a bowl of bran flakes (wanted sandwiches, bread was mouldy, bran flakes was the only other quick thing I could think of!!) and look what happens!!

Jen - I agree with everything that's already been said. Take some time off to regroup in your head. You definitely need time to adjust without everyone ramming it down your throat how great it is etc, your emotions and feelings are bound to be all over the place and the last thing you need it everyone telling you how you should be feeling or making you feel bad for how you do feel. I wish I could come and give you a hug right now :hugs: If you want to talk, just PM me. Really worried about you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I really hope you feel more like yourself soon honey, worried about you. :kiss:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Carreg and 4magpies, sorry for taking over the thread. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Its okay its what we are here for!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

What Magpies said!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

And thank goodness you all are!! I am more greatful than you will all ever know!! Going to pop out for a little walk now, usually it helps a little. xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Okay, keep us updated. We are here if you need us.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

enjoy your walk - hope you feel a bit better soon. :flower:


----------



## beccad

Oh my word you ladies chatter loads in a day :lol: Been lurking around the last few days, and have just logged on to discover you've racked up about 10 pages in just one morning!


----------



## JuFer

Good idea - fresh air sometimes does wonders!


----------



## dragonhawk

On a completely random thought - DH has just emailed me (ok that part isn't unusual, I know) but to suggest something to do at the weekend (that _is_ unusual)....

Apparently we're going to get my birthday present this weekend!!!! Woohoo.... Black Wii plus extra controllers. It's going to be partly our wedding anniversary present too, but specifically it's my birthday pressie!!!!

Very excited about this and he's already making a list of games he wants for Christmas!!! Typical bloke!


----------



## JuFer

Lol dragonhawk - this is definitely a bloke thing ;-) Our DH's don't happen to work together, do they :haha:


----------



## Huggles

beccad said:


> Oh my word you ladies chatter loads in a day :lol: Been lurking around the last few days, and have just logged on to discover you've racked up about 10 pages in just one morning!

:D What can we say? We're a bunch of chatterboxes! :telephone:


----------



## dragonhawk

Err.... Dunno... DH works in Bracknell for DHL Neutral Services. Mind you, I actually think it's a geek thing too.... I've also started a list of games that I want for Christmas.

(Started it back in the Spring when we talked about what we were going to do for my birthday!!!)


----------



## dragonhawk

Huggles said:


> :D What can we say? We're a bunch of chatterboxes! :telephone:

Guilty as charged!!!! :haha:


----------



## Carreg

wooooo Wii! We got ours earlier this year and LOVE it! Can't recommend Wii Fit Plus enough, it's my gym alternative at the moment. 

xxx


----------



## Huggles

4magpies said:


> :hugs:
> 
> I am trying to send good BFP to my lady bits, I keep saying come on spermys swim swim swim and come on bean stick stick stick...
> 
> What a wierdo!! :haha:
> 
> xxx

When we were trying i used to find myself doing pelvic floor exercises (Kegel exercises) the whole day each time we'd BD'd to try and "suck" the spermies up faster! :haha:


----------



## JuFer

Oh the Wii fit is definitely my favourite "game" - although I've not been on it for a while. I love the Kung Fu and Step games.

LOL - huggles this made me choke on my tea :haha:


----------



## Huggles

We won our wii for £20 on some online bidding website :D (it's just the basic wii sport though - not wii fit or anything fancy). But it is great fun although we haven't used it much lately :blush:


----------



## JuFer

dragonhawk said:


> Err.... Dunno... DH works in Bracknell for DHL Neutral Services. Mind you, I actually think it's a geek thing too.... I've also started a list of games that I want for Christmas.
> 
> (Started it back in the Spring when we talked about what we were going to do for my birthday!!!)

Well not quite - but he does work in IT and loves the gadget show :haha: so I think you may be right on the geek thing!


----------



## dragonhawk

Just to add, I also class myself in the <geek> part too. :)


----------



## Carreg

JuFer - yay, the Kung Fu game is awesome! I love the one where you are a chicken and have to fly to the targets too, that's loads of fun and very silly when you're drunk! The yoga is awesome too, I love doing that. Haven't been on mine for a week or so either, must get back to it and re-join the gym!!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

dragonhawk said:


> Just to add, I also class myself in the <geek> part too. :)

oh - well I did not mean it in a bad way - promise :blush:


----------



## JuFer

Carreg said:


> JuFer - yay, the Kung Fu game is awesome! I love the one where you are a chicken and have to fly to the targets too, that's loads of fun and very silly when you're drunk! The yoga is awesome too, I love doing that. Haven't been on mine for a week or so either, must get back to it and re-join the gym!!
> 
> xxx

oh yeah - the chicken game cracks me up and I can totally see this being a whole load funnier when alcohol is involved :winkwink:

have you got the olympic games as well? watching people doing the 100m sprint is hilarious!!!


----------



## Huggles

I'm starting to think maybe it's time i bought a new game for our wii. (we currently only have the basic sports package that comes with the machine).


----------



## 4magpies

OMMMMMMMMMG my head is killing...

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Shame man - have you taken something?


----------



## dragonhawk

We bought my mother the family trainer for Christmas, a couple of years ago.... Hilarious fun, she doesn't have the best balance to do it standing, so she kneels on the floor and hits the mat! It's so funny!!!! We're planning on taking it to Alton Towers with us for my birthday so that we can play it in the evenings. (We have already checked the tv sets there and yes we can take and plug in.) ;) Very nice lady on the phone said that it was why they had the lcd screens as they wanted to make it as easy as possible to take such things with them. :)


----------



## Carreg

hehe I have some hilarious video footage of my very drunken friend Virginia doing the chicken game. It's fab! Haven't got the Olympics one...which is that? May have to look it out! I like doing the jogging on the Fit Plus too, and the skateboarding.

Huggles - if you can get a copy of Wii Play, that's funny. It's about 8 or 10 little mini games that are designed for 2 people to play simultaneously; duck shooting, air hockey, table tennis, fishing, cow riding and a few others. Fishing is my favourite, and cow riding, that is really hilarious :D

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Family trainer? This sounds interesting...

We really only have Wii Sports, Wii Play, Wii Fit Plus and Warioware Smooth Moves (which we still haven't played) so a bit behind on games!


xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - i can just picture her there on her knees hitting the thing! :rofl:


----------



## Huggles

Thanks Carreg - i'll look out for it.


----------



## JuFer

the olpymic games is not just for the wii fit although you can use the board for some of the games. they do winter olympics and I thin it's called island olpympics as well - water skiing must be one of my favourites there.


----------



## Huggles

Home Time!!!!! :dance:


----------



## JuFer

have a good evening huggles - I still got 2 hours to go :(


----------



## JuFer

just checked the name of the games again - it's mario and sonic at the olympic (and winter olympic) games and the island one is called Wii sports resort but you need the new motion sensor for that....


----------



## Carreg

Have a good evening Huggles...1 hour 45 left for me!

Oh cool, I have heard of the Sports Resort one, we do have the Motion Plus sensors so that is ok. I think my friend has the Mario & Sonic one, maybe I'll borrow it from him!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

30 minutes left for me. :)
Bought parents Wii+ Sports Resort last year, so know that's what we want.


----------



## baby.love

God you girls need to enter a chat competition! you would win by a mile :lol: 

When i started this thread i never imagined so many people would use it, and that people would form friendships from it.

Anyway,.... 

24/7 - :hugs: I wish i could give you a real hug hunni, i agree that a few days off would be a good thing. 

Well girls the witch has parked up properly now and i am in agony :( I hope Nathans 'plan' works as i hate being in this pain every month.


----------



## Carreg

Well, we all have you to thank Leah!!

Sorry to hear the witch is making you so miserable...hope she buggers off quickly and that this is your last one!!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

Slightly off-topic: just received an email for 40% off vouchers at Odeon cinemas. let me know if anyone is interested and I'll post the link.


----------



## beccad

dragonhawk said:


> Err.... Dunno... DH works in Bracknell for DHL Neutral Services.

Do you live in/near Bracknell, lovely place that it is? DH and I are currently lodging there with his parents inbetween selling our flat and buying another place.


----------



## 4magpies

I just had a McFlurry.... Yuuuuuummmm

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Jealous!! Bran flakes at lunch didn't quite cut it somehow....and it'll be a long time before I get my supper as we are supposed to do our food shop tonight *sigh* Food shopping when hungry is always a very VERY bad idea!!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

beccad said:


> Do you live in/near Bracknell, lovely place that it is? DH and I are currently lodging there with his parents inbetween selling our flat and buying another place.

Not Bracknell, live in Aldershot actually. Well, the outskirts, walk 10 yards out our house and you're in Surrey. :) We're that close to the border!!!

----

Currently eating my delayed lunch!!! Ham salad with blue cheese dressing. LOL


----------



## Carreg

*wail* all this talk of food is killing me!! Not helped by the fact that OH has just texted to say that the Quarterly Business Review he is being forced to attend is over-running untill..who knows when, so I don't know when I'll get dinner either! Last time it was 8pm every night of it (3 nights) and they don't get pay or time off in lieu for it either. Makes me so cross!!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

It's home time for me now too :happydance:

we're having fajitas today but by the time we get home and eat it'll be closer to 8pm as well.

have a good evening everyone and catch up with you tomorrow!

xx


----------



## 24/7

Back from my walk, feel the same but abit calmer.
Thank you all for being here. xx


----------



## dragonhawk

:hug: OK, as a re-cap of what you've missed....

We've been getting incredibly hungry and discussing Wii games. Any suggestions? :)


----------



## 24/7

Love food, hate game consoles!! :p
Got pain in my right side tonight with some brown discharge.... xxx


----------



## Carreg

Glad you're feeling a bit calmer Jen. Are you going to take a few days off? :hugs:

Well, I am home minus the OH whose ETA is still unknown so I went via Tesco as I was starving. It was weird, usually when I shop hungry I am grabbing the chocolatiest, carameliest sweet stuff I can stand, or at the very least pastries but today I wandered about for ages before I managed to find anything that I could convince myself I wanted, even though I was hungry! Ended up with a new loaf of crusty bread, some thick cut ham slices, full fat soft cheese and a bottle of rose! The latter for drowing sorrows at lack of OH (I always miss him and hate short notice stuff like this as I am a planner!). so it's ham, cream cheese, mustard & lettuce from the organic veggie box sandwiches, wee glass of wine, hot chocolate, hot bath and a movie on my laptop for me!

Also, when I was leaving work tonight I ended up walking to the car park and chatting with one of the PAs who sits behind me and she randomly came out with 'You look VERY pale today...and yesterday too actually. You're not ill are you?' I was all 'erm..really?' and she said that she and Julia (another PA) had both thought so and were worrid i was coming down with something. So, not a pg symptom per se but definitely proof that there is _something_ going on with me and this feeling sick malarkey. Really hope I'm not coming down with something as my boss was off today as she was throwing up all night.

Hope everyone has a good evening. I'll probably be on here on and off.

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Well ETA of hubbie also not yet known, although it will be sometime before 8pm as we have a dance class and practice to go to. So I raided the kitchen.... Ate my late lunch and then cleared up the end of the malt loaf that we bought on Saturday. (DH didn't buy me a souvenir so that was a makeshift one.) Not specifically hungry at present, but suspect I will get hungry again before we go out... :o


----------



## Carreg

lol at least yours has a deadline to get home, mine doesn't!! I love malt loaf, with thick butter. Tasty!

Right, off for the bath now

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Have fun....

I'm off for the night, take care all.


----------



## Huggles

Glad you're feeling a bit calmer 24/7. The brown discharge could be implantation bleeding. When would AF be due if you weren't pregnant?

Carreg your snack sounds yummy :)

I decided to be adventurous with supper and so made something i'd seen on tv - DH loved it :D Was basically roasted sirloin steak served on potato rosti (not sure if that's the right word - grated potato that's then fried in a flat pancake shape). Was quite yummy :) - oh, and then chocolate cake for pudding! 
Busy baking a fresh loaf of bread for work tomorrow - gonna put leftover roast on it :D

I think i'm getting a cold - my nose is driving me crazy - feels like constant hayfever - ugh.


----------



## Huggles

Just made myself a hot toddy and added a splash of whisky! It's surprisingly yummy :blush:
:drunk:


----------



## Carreg

Huggles - your dinner sounds great. I love rosti (and yes, that is the right word!). Hope you're enjoying your hot toddy :)

xxx


----------



## Huggles

How you doing today 24/7? Did you take the day off from work? How's the brown discharge - has it stopped/carried on/turned into something more?

Carreg - it seems being AF buddies with you has made your early ov catchy! According to CM it seems i might ovulate earlier than expected as well!


----------



## 24/7

Seems to have gone, and has been relapced by the most hoffific sick feeling and an upset stomach, so have the day off for that. :( xx


----------



## Huggles

Shame man. Not nice to be feeling so rotten, but glad you've taken the day off. :hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Huggles - uh-oh, we're synchronising from 6000 miles away! :lol:

24/7 - sorry you are feeling so rotten :hugs: Hope you manage to have a nice relaxing day in bed though

Couldn't wake up this morning and uber emotional over every tiny thing, feels like pre-AF. Grrrr.

Hope everyone has a good day

xxx


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: Carreg. :flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Good evening ladies how is everyone today?

Sorry you don't feel well 24/7. I hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:

What's a hot toddy?

My OH just bought a wii. he plays zelda. can't keep him off it :haha:
x


----------



## Carreg

Thanks Huggles, feel in need of lots of hugs today! AF can't be on her way at only 6DPO so WTF is going on with my body? *wail*

How is work today?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

A hot toddy is what i make to drink to feel better:
A half - 3/4 cup of rooibos tea
Appr. 1 tablespoon honey
splash of lemon juice
fill up with orange juice

Tastes yummy and makes me feel better and often actually makes me better.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Quick question- I now now what CD means but what does DPO mean? :shrug:


----------



## Shady_R

Morning everyone. 24/7 how are you today, i have missed all thats been going on, so sorry. Try not to worry about the brown discharge though, they say brown is old blood and not to worry about it. Hope your feeling a bit better today though, here some virtual :hugs: for you hun. 

My dd had her last set of jabs yesterday and screamed for about 5 mins poor thing, she was ok once she had a little bit of milk a cuddle and a sleep. 

Im hoping the sun stays out today, cause i told the boys ill take them to the park today lol, please stay out sun. Not a lot doing today, got some washing to do, about 1 load i think, oh might make some more cookies today too, they came out really nice last night, never made them from scratch before. Have a hard decision to make soon though, we are trying to decide if we should keep our dog or not, i really dont want to see her go, but she too much hard work, she keeps messing where the boys play, the more you clean up the more she goes back and messes there again, she wont stop barking when shes in the garden and she is chewing everything, costing us a fortune in clothes and skirting board, it doesnt matter what it is, she chews everything. Cost us loads im kids toys too. Ill be gutted if she does go. But its looking like she might be going.

Hope you all have a good day, catch you all later.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Huggles- that sounds yum!! Pass one my way :coffee:

I had some brown discharge a couple of weeks ago. Just a teeny bit of brown/pink :blush: I havn't had AF since July 1st so 2 months ago!!!


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> Thanks Huggles, feel in need of lots of hugs today! AF can't be on her way at only 6DPO so WTF is going on with my body? *wail*
> 
> How is work today?
> 
> xxx

ummm, you could be pregnant... :shrug:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Huggles said:


> Carreg said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Huggles, feel in need of lots of hugs today! AF can't be on her way at only 6DPO so WTF is going on with my body? *wail*
> 
> How is work today?
> 
> xxx
> 
> ummm, you could be pregnant... :shrug:Click to expand...

Ooooh that would be rather exciting! :dance:


----------



## Huggles

MiissMuffet said:


> Huggles- that sounds yum!! Pass one my way :coffee:
> 
> I had some brown discharge a couple of weeks ago. Just a teeny bit of brown/pink :blush: I havn't had AF since July 1st so 2 months ago!!!

Probably becuase you're breastfeeding as that often results in no AF. But have you done a hpt just to be sure?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea funny thing is I got AF after I had Ella like clockwork for the first few months. Then nothing! I took a hpt last week but it was bfn!


----------



## Huggles

Shady_R said:


> Morning everyone. 24/7 how are you today, i have missed all thats been going on, so sorry. Try not to worry about the brown discharge though, they say brown is old blood and not to worry about it. Hope your feeling a bit better today though, here some virtual :hugs: for you hun.
> 
> My dd had her last set of jabs yesterday and screamed for about 5 mins poor thing, she was ok once she had a little bit of milk a cuddle and a sleep.
> 
> Im hoping the sun stays out today, cause i told the boys ill take them to the park today lol, please stay out sun. Not a lot doing today, got some washing to do, about 1 load i think, oh might make some more cookies today too, they came out really nice last night, never made them from scratch before. Have a hard decision to make soon though, we are trying to decide if we should keep our dog or not, i really dont want to see her go, but she too much hard work, she keeps messing where the boys play, the more you clean up the more she goes back and messes there again, she wont stop barking when shes in the garden and she is chewing everything, costing us a fortune in clothes and skirting board, it doesnt matter what it is, she chews everything. Cost us loads im kids toys too. Ill be gutted if she does go. But its looking like she might be going.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day, catch you all later.

Yummy, cookies! :D

Hope you don't have to get rid of your dog. Do you take her for regular walks? Often they get destructive like that when they're bored. Otherwise could you maybe rehome her?


----------



## Huggles

MiissMuffet said:


> Yea funny thing is I got AF after I had Ella like clockwork for the first few months. Then nothing! I took a hpt last week but it was bfn!

Are you on the mini pill? That can also interfere with AF. Bit weird though that it started regular and then stopped. But breastfeeding does tend to do strange things with one's cycle i've heard.


----------



## Huggles

MiissMuffet said:


> Quick question- I now now what CD means but what does DPO mean? :shrug:

Days Past Ovulation

So for the first approximately 2 weeks after you start a period you will only be counting cycle days - first day of AF = CD1.

Then, once you ovulate, most people start counting DPO instead - so for example if you ovulate on day 15, then 3 weeks after your period started you would be on CD 21, but 6 DPO. You would normally only do an hpt (home pregnancy test) after 10 DPO.


----------



## 24/7

I have rung the doctor, and asked for them to phone me back, going to ask for some advice about how I'm feeling, hopefully it might help. xx


----------



## Carreg

MiisMuffet - DPO is Days Post Ovulation :)

Huggles - oh no no no...no thinking like that. I am only 4DPO, I am so NOT up the duff!! It's be crazy talk to have symptoms so early. I must just be a bit under the weather or something, but it's just odd what with the early Ov as well. I just want my body to behave itself!!

mmm hot toddy. I also like hot milk with sugar, a knob of butter and a splash of whisky in the winter. Very warming!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

24/7 - that sounds like a good plan, hopefully they will help :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

thanks guys. If I do an OPK what CD would you recomend doing it on to test if i am ovulating? So sorry about all the questions, I would really like to know my body abit better. I can't do anhything until I get my period though!!

24/7 I hope the dr rings you back soon!! 

My friend just popped over, Little miss is in bed so just sitting back and having a coffee. be back soon xx


----------



## Carreg

MiisMuffet - I usually start my OPKs around CD10 and keep doing it until I get a positive

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Useless.... :(


----------



## Carreg

What's useless hun? :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Shady_R

We take her to the park with us and out for walks but not regular enough i dont think, she has a big garden which she uses well lol. I really hope she dont have to, but my oh has had enough. So will have to see. 

Miss muffet i usually ov around cd 14 to 16, so if i was going to test i would probably start around cd 12. 

24/7 i hope the dr calls you back soon and is able to reassure you. Hang in there though, pregnancy hormones are a nightmare, they are worse than pmt cause there are so many hormones all trying to do different things all at once, makes you mind feel all over the place. You will be fine soon, just gotta ride out the hormonal stage.


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> What's useless hun? :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Doctor, he just said to have a think about how I feel for two weeks, and it will be fine then. :wacko:


----------



## Huggles

24/7 - do you mean the doctor was useless and didn't help?


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> Carreg said:
> 
> 
> What's useless hun? :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Doctor, he just said to have a think about how I feel for two weeks, and it will be fine then. :wacko:Click to expand...

:grr:


----------



## Huggles

24/7 - when is AF actually due?


----------



## Shady_R

24/7 said:


> Carreg said:
> 
> 
> What's useless hun? :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Doctor, he just said to have a think about how I feel for two weeks, and it will be fine then. :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh that isnt much use when you want some help. Well we are all here when you need to chat hun, hugs.


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> 24/7 - when is AF actually due?

Was due today. xx


----------



## Huggles

Ok, reason i ask is cos sometimes the bean doesn't stick and comes away the day of or a few days after AF is due - so was just wondering when you were due.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Bloody Doctors. How can he think that's going to help you with how you feel now?? Know it's not much consolation but we are always here for you. Have you had a chat with your OH about how you feel?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Have you tried writing down how you're feeling - like in a journal or something. And i don't just mean in brief like you've mention on here - but i mean in great details. I find that really helps when i'm feeling in a muddle and confused and depressed. Find a book or even open a Word document on the pc, and just write and write and write - anything and everything that comes into your head. Also, maybe try and pinpoint exactly why you are suddenly feeling differently about wanting a baby - what is it that's scaring you, what is it that you don't want, etc.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Huggles said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> Quick question- I now now what CD means but what does DPO mean? :shrug:
> 
> Days Past Ovulation
> 
> So for the first approximately 2 weeks after you start a period you will only be counting cycle days - first day of AF = CD1.
> 
> Then, once you ovulate, most people start counting DPO instead - so for example if you ovulate on day 15, then 3 weeks after your period started you would be on CD 21, but 6 DPO. You would normally only do an hpt (home pregnancy test) after 10 DPO.Click to expand...

Is the DAY you ovulate CD# (whatever the number is) or 1 DPO. Just so I know when to start counting :blush:


----------



## Huggles

The DAY you ovulate is ovulation day :D
1 DPO would be the day after you ovulate.
It can happen on any CD# - some people ovulate on CD10, some on CD14, I seem to ovulate as late as CD18.


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls... 2DPO...

Sorry you are feeling crappy still 24/7... :hugs:

What does your OH think? How does he feel?

xxx


----------



## 24/7

OH just says he wants me to be happy xx


----------



## Huggles

:) - sounds like my DH - all they want is a happy wife :D - gotta love 'em.

:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Aww honey I feel so helpless sat here just want to give you a hug and find a way to make you feel better.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Just made myself a cup of tea so that i could eat my lunch (sandwich using homemade bread with leftover roast beef inside :D ) cos i was hungry (even though techincally it's still a bit early for lunch). But then i sat down at my desk again and suddenly didn't feel like my sandwish anymore. So now i'm just drinking the tea...


----------



## 4magpies

I'm starving... trying to hold off till lunch though, had a yogurt at about 10 when everyone else had breakfast buttys.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> :) - sounds like my DH - all they want is a happy wife :D - gotta love 'em.
> 
> :hugs:

Happy wife equals easy life!! :p
All he wants is what I do, he's going to leave for work soon. :( x


----------



## JuFer

So sorry 24/7 - wish I could do something to help but can only repeat of what's already been said. A bit of a pointless post really but just wanted to show my support! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Ok, ate half my sandwich and drank my cup of tea - that should alst me the hour until my lunch break :D

24/7 i really wish i could make you happy again. :hugs:
I really think you should try writing everything down somewhere in explicit detail - just start writing and don't hold back, just write everything and anything that you feel and think - it really does help. You don't have to let anyone read it so there's no reason to not just write exactly what you're thinkiing. It often brings to light thoughts/fears/concerns that we haven't even acknowledged to ourselves and once you acknowledge them they become easier to deal with - or at a least a starting point to finding a solution.


----------



## 4magpies

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

I wish I was happy too, I can't bear to hurt this much, as see OH watching me upset too. :(
Going to have a go at writing it all down, thank you huggles. xx


----------



## Huggles

:hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Just want to give you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

:hugs:


----------



## dragonhawk

:hugs:


----------



## Carreg

Wow ladies, we're awfully quiet (for us) today!

Hope everyone's day is going well

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Unfortunately been busy at work. To be honest, I really need to get back to the data spreadsheets, but I need a break!

Not a lot to share at the moment... Am still excited (quietly) about Alton Towers, my birthday and seeing Wicked in a couple of weeks. :D


----------



## Carreg

ooh I really want to see Wicked.

My work is quite quiet today, which means I am having far too much time to look at maternity clothes on ebay....aaaarrrggghhh!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Oooh, i've heard Wicked is very good - haven't actually seen it myself though.

I've just discovered at work that one of the invoices i sent out didn't add VAT for one of the items and so as a result the company paid just over R6000 (around 600GBP) too little! :blush:


----------



## Carreg

lol Huggles...too much bnb, not enough work maybe? :lol:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

:dohh: :blush:


----------



## dragonhawk

Well, DH has emailed the details of a mini for us to look at, at the weekend. And we're both off to Zumba this evening. Apparently he's determined to come to that with me. We'll just wait and see if he's gets home in time, otherwise, I'm going on my own. ;)


----------



## Huggles

how you doing 24/7? How's the writing going?
Also, if you need to cry then just let it out - don't hold back. The more you try to hold back emotions and prevent yourself from feelign them the worse they get. As soon as you just let it all out and let it all be felt the sooner you feel better from it. I think that's why the writing always helps me - helps me admit how i'm feeling.


----------



## Huggles

What is Zumba?

DH was skyping me various houses to could fit our price range - only problem is we're only going to start looking around Nov/Dec/Jan cos our current lease only expires end Feb, so i asked him to stop sending them cos otherwise i get excited about houses i can't have!


----------



## 24/7

Have had a little go at writing it all down, is hard as I'm feeling very sick today. :( xx


----------



## Huggles

Feeling rotten definitely doesn't help :hugs:


----------



## dragonhawk

Huggles - Zumba is the 'latest' exercise import from the US that combines dance moves with aerobic exercise. It's pretty fast paced, and we jokingly call it 1 hour of touture, of course we always go back the next week for another beasting session!!! 

The adrenalin rush is pretty amazing after it though. :)


----------



## Huggles

Oh, i think i've seen that advertised! It does look exhausting but also looks like good fun! Enjoy it!


----------



## Carreg

oooh I want to go to Zumba, I wish they offered it at my local gym. The closest alternative they have is Body Combat which is (non'contact) martial arts moves to fast-paced music, also an hour of sheer torture but awesome fun!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I dont dare look at mat clothes... cant wait to buy some!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

I sold all the ones from when I had Felix..and I _may_ have bought just one or two tops recently....they're for a pg friend..honest!!! *is kidding no-one*

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I do find myself buying things that will fit over a bump.... :haha:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Glad it's not just me...gosh, we're bad aren't we!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I had just bought mat pants and a really nice mat top the week before we lost Jarrod - so i never really got to wear them much :( Now they're all packed away in the cupboard for the next time.

Carreg, I bet your friend just happens to wear the exact same size clothes as you hey?! :winkwink:


----------



## Shady_R

I still have all my maternity clothess from dd lol, i dont throw much out lol. Although im sure ill buy more at some point.


----------



## dragonhawk

The only thing that I have is a caboose thingy from Mothercare, that I bought second hand. Bought 2 in total, and this 2nd one is actually on the pretense that friends have a new born, and need to have something available, in case....

DH knows nothing about this, but it's how I settle it in my mind. If nothing happens for us in the next 12 months, I'm going to sell it. :D


----------



## Carreg

Ohhh nooo she's looooads bigger than me....my finger just slipped on the 'size' button when I was buying them so they're my size....honest....:winkwink: :lol: :haha:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Dragonhawk and Carreg, all i can say is: :haha:
(we won't mention that babygrow i had in the cupboard for about 6 months before we even started trying to fall pregnant with Jarrod! :blush: )


----------



## Carreg

ah now, baby clothes are a whole different ball game! I still have all Felix's clothes up to about a year plus all his reusable nappies etc to so, unless I get the much longed for girl, then I won't have any excuse for baby clothes shopping!! and yes, you all have permission to remind me of that, forcibly if necessary, when I start buying baby clothes!!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

But you can never have too many baby clothes! They always get dirty! So you will definitely have to buy more :D


----------



## Carreg

Bad Huggles! Naughty! No encouraging!!

xxx


----------



## beccad

I've been buying up baby stuff recently, even though we're not NTNP until December. I AM giving it all to my SIL, though, as she's expecting a baby in October :lol: Nice to be able to buy miniature clothes!


----------



## Huggles

:smug:


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh don't!!! If you want serious Arrrhhh... factor, it's when you've got them all on the washing line drying!!! That made me go a little wobbly, I can tell you. I was only pre-washing the clothes that we'd bought for the new born of friends!!!! Useless!!!


----------



## JuFer

lol - and I thought I'm the only one looking at mat clothes. they had some really nice ones on Asos' clearance but I thought I couldn't possibly buy them... mmmmh, I may rethink this now :lol:


----------



## Carreg

ooh yeah, I was eyeing up stuff on ASOS clearance too!! Too tempted by the lace top for a fiver, and with free delivery! Can't go far wrong!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

They had lovely floaty tops which I really liked and I actually went as far as putting them into the shopping basket :blush: 
But you're right for a fiver or tenner you can't really do anything wrong and I'm sure noone will notice they're maternity clothes if you wear them without a bump
oooh - I love shopping!


----------



## Carreg

haha yeah I got that far with the lace top...then chickened out...:blush:

Ugh, half an hour til hometime...cooommme onnnnnnn clock! I'm so bored!!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

LOL - I was quite busy today but now the time's dragging as well. DH is out to see a friend today so it's a quiet evening for me. gotta think of what to eat :-k


----------



## Carreg

hehe spoil yourself cos he's out and have something decadent!! I am finally going to make my stuffed pattypan squash tonight...I am, and nothing is going to stop me this time!!!

xx


----------



## JuFer

oh that reminds me - I still got a marrow in the fridge. never made it before but figured it "looks" similar to courgettes, so was hoping to stuff them with mince as well. but that can be made another day - a whole marrow may be just a teeny bit too much for me tonight ;)


----------



## Carreg

ooh stuffed marrow is really yummy! But yes, a whole marrow is probably overkill for one person!!

Got to go late night food shopping tonight too, the car is in the garage over the weekend from tomorrow so tonight is the last chance. Boooo. Only like food shopping if it is on a Saturday after a lie in!!

xx


----------



## JuFer

mmmh - not sure on food shopping on a saturday. It just gets sooooo busy and the roads tend to get gridlocked too :(
we started ordering our groceries online recently and so far this has worked out quite well. certainly saved us a lot of time... well not counting the time I actually spent placing the order but I don't mind doing the shopping bit - it's getting in and out that's the problem ;)


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, I quite enjoy the whole shopping thing (though admittedly not a fan of stupid people blocking up the aisles while they have a chat!) but not when I am knackered after work! OH hates it at any time but so I get the feeling this could end in tears!!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Evening girls

I've been feeling mega crappy today :( So Nathan has got me a new sewing machine to cheer me up, I havent used one since being at school but have wanted one for ages now.
Been looking at tutorials online for different things to make :) Going to start with cushion covers & a dog bed for the girls.

Gonna take a read back a few pages, but heres some :hugs: for anyone that needs them xx


----------



## JuFer

My DH is not a big fan of food shopping either but he does perk up a bit in the DVD section - maybe you could park yours there too and pick him up when you're finished :haha:
Well good luck anyways - hopefully it won't end up in tears :(
I'm off in 15 mins - if I remember correctly you haven't go long to go, have you?


----------



## JuFer

hi baby.love - how nice of your dh to buy you a new sewing machine! I wish I knew how to sew :(


----------



## 4magpies

Im off home girlies... speak later

xxx


----------



## JuFer

Me too - speak to you all tomorrow or later tonight :wave:


----------



## dragonhawk

Ha ha.... I've used the DVD parking lot too!!! The only problem is, he usually finds me when I'm walking past the wine aisle!!! Somehow the shopping budget then gets blown, because he arrives with 2 bottles of wine and at least one dvd. ARGH!!! Usually I managed to get most of the dvds back on the shelves. ;)

Anyway, it's quite good because I get ideas for his birthday and Christmas. :)


----------



## Carreg

hehe mine prefers the gadgets section...and the same things happens with the wine aisle!!

Home now and cooking my stuffed pattypan squash, just hope OH actually comes home at a reasonable hour tonight...no word from him which is not promising after last night!

JuFer - I finish work at 1715 :)

Hope you're all having a nice evening

xx


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh, and I finished at 16.30 today. Normally finish at about 1600, so not too bad.

The bread is already in the breadmaker, it's the long bake cycle, so it'll be 3 hours yet until it's done. But it's really for sandwiches for lunch tomorrow, it's not (despite what DH thinks) for munching on tonight. ;) Washing in the washing machine and currently listening to Peter Facinelli's webcast from last night whilst getting ready for Zumba. Don't think dh will make it home in time tonight to go. :)


----------



## Huggles

well i'm home, made and eaten supper (the chicken tikka curry rice mate i've been threatening to cook all week - was surprisingly yummy!), re-rinsed DH's airsoft clothes (washed them last night but forgot to take them out the machine :blush: ) and now i'm hiding in the bedroom cos all DH's friends have arrived to discuss airsoft tactics and i really don't like socialising...


----------



## Carreg

aww Huggles, well you can socalise on here with us!!! Glad the rice mate turned out well :)

Dragonhawk - I find that when I make bread too...it just smells so yummy that you can't resist slicing a bit off while it's still hot...mmmmm...I find this particularly true with cheese, onion & herb bread and sundried tomato bread!!

Have done the basics of the squash now, just waiting for OH to get in so it can go in the oven!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

hot bread fresh out the oven while the crust is still crispy, with real butter melting in....
Aaah, true bliss... i can just smell it now... can almost taste it...


----------



## Huggles

LoL - i've definitely been on this thread too much - DH and his friends are in the lounge discussing airsoft tactics for their game on sunday. The one guy says "ok, but at the first sign of danger i'm pulling out..." - I immediately think about pulling out whilst :sex: LoL


----------



## Carreg

lol Huggles - brilliant!

Well, OH just got back! Miraculous! Have sent him right back out again though as I have had a mystery parcel arrive and it wouldn't fit through the letterbox so it's gone to the depot and I didn't have the car to go and get it so I persuaded him to nip out for it before they shut at 7. Bribed him with the knowledge that his dinner will be ready by the time he gets back!

Then...the dreaded shopping. Yay!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

oooh, i love mystery parcels! Any idea what it is???


----------



## Carreg

not sure...I bought a couple of things on ebay but nothing that should be too big to go through the door? I'm also expecting a delivery from the Chocolate Tasting Club but the boxes are designed to be letterbox sized...so no clue!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

WHAT - A chocolate tasting club?!?!?!?! Oh that sounds so truly divine and awesome i want one here!!!!! (total chocolate addict! :blush: )


----------



## 24/7

Evening Girls!!
Feeling it tonight, not been able to eat since yesterday lunchtime now and now terribly shakey, shivery and dizzy aswell as feeling sick!! :(
Was just reading some very unhelpful advice from google re sickness!! :p xxx


----------



## Carreg

Yes, a chocolate tasting club - I get monthly selection boxes through my letterbox and they are yummy! You get a scorecard and you can score each choc out of 10 and then send the scores online or by post and the ones with the highest member ratings at the end of the year get put in a special collection!

Mmmmm chocolate.

My parcel was a pair of trousers from Ebay (NOT maternity I hasten to add!!) which actually would have fitted through the letterbox...the postman was obviously having a 'special' moment!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg that club sounds AWESOME! - Wish i'd known about it while we were in the UK! Will definitely check out the link.

24/7 sorry to hear you're feeling so grotty. Have you not eaten cos of nausea? Supposedly ginger tea works well for nausea, though i've never tried it personally. But if you can't eat maybe you could drink something instead - like a sports drink or something which has sugar and electrolytes (not sure if they've got gluten in though). It's important not to get dehydrated or to get low blood sugar and i think i remember you saying before that you struggle with your blood sugar already as a result of the CD. Otherwise was also works well for an upset tummy is toast with a thin layer of marmite on (preferably no butter or if you do put butter then just very little). You really must try and get something in.


----------



## Carreg

Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish Jen...I agree re the ginger tea suggestion, and ginger biscuits too. When I was sick with Felix the only thing I could face was porridge :hugs:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks girls, I can't have energy drinks, but have been having sips of lemonade every few hours, and a few plain crisps, but they are not well recieved. :( I will have to see if my Mum can get me ginger GF biscuits tomorrow. OH is just having some beans on toast, and my poor stomach!! I have a horrible pain in my shoulder/arm too, happy days!! :p xxxx


----------



## Huggles

ooh, been sitting here feeling a bit peckish, just remember i've got half a tube of Pringles in the kitchen! Think i'm gonna get it quickly :D


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: 24/7


----------



## Huggles

no idea if it'll help with pregnancy related nausea etc, but my mom always used to give us flat coke and grated apple that's been left to start turning brown to eat when we'd had stomach bugs and hadn't been able to keep anything else down.

That sounds wrong - flat coke to drink. and then grated apple to eat - peel the apple, grate it and leave it for about 15 min so it just starts turning brown - the oxidation does somethign to make it slightly easier to digest or something.


----------



## 24/7

I wish I could drink coke now!! :p
Having a couple of crisps and a few sips of sprite now, I know its all rubbish, but there isn't much plain GF food to eat, yawn!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

that's what made me think of coke and apples - was trying to think what's gluten free but toast, marie biscuits, and basically everything else i could think of i'm fairly certain contains gluten. Then i remembered the coke and apples and hoped that at least they woudl maybe be GF! :D

I think at this point it's just important to get something in, even if it is junk :D


----------



## Huggles

Does rice contain gluten? Grilled bland chicken breast served with bland rice might also work. (it's good for cats and dogs when they have upset tummies :D )


----------



## 24/7

I can have rice, horray!! :D 
Maybe will see if I can face that tomorrow, as am feeling slightly better at the moment, so hopefully it will last!! I want to be able to go to bed tonight and not have to sit up on the sofa, I miss OH too much!! 
I haven't ever admitted this before to anyone other that hubby, but I have a very very severe vomit phobia, so this is exta hard!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

shame man - definitely doesn't make things any easier! i also hate vomiting, but thankfully i'm not scared of it. Big :hugs: to you - hope you have a good night and feel better tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> shame man - definitely doesn't make things any easier! i also hate vomiting, but thankfully i'm not scared of it. Big :hugs: to you - hope you have a good night and feel better tomorrow. :hugs:

Thank you posh hair lady. :kiss:
Have you ever watched the bill when you were in the uk? I loved it so much and it was the last episode the other night and am now watching a behind the scenes show. xxxx


----------



## Huggles

lol :D thanks for the name - i've been feeling a bit sensitive and insecure about the hair do - not sure whether it really suits me or if people are just trying to be nice saying it looks nice. :shrug:

Nope, never watched the bill. Used to watch Hollyoaks though! :D


----------



## Huggles

Chickened out and deleted post...


----------



## 24/7

I think it really suits you, and I truely mean that, I'm always funny about having my hair cut too, and as a result never have anything different as I just like to stay the same so nobody notices me. Outside of bnb I'm very shy and as you said earlier, I don't really like socialising either, just home for me. :p xx


----------



## Huggles

That's it exactly - i like to blend into the background and pretend i'm not there!
Did you see the pic i just posted (before i deleted it again)?


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> That's it exactly - i like to blend into the background and pretend i'm not there!
> Did you see the pic i just posted (before i deleted it again)?

I did, and it looks really nice. :happydance: xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks :friends:


----------



## letshaveababy

I am going to get my hair cut right after work today... VERY short. 

It's about 3 inches past my shoulders right now, and I am getting it to my ears. :happydance:

I always grow my hair out, and then hate it long, so I get it cut short. This time I hope I will just keep it short. Can't wait!!


----------



## Tattoo

My first post in this thread!
I'm sulking because my husband's cousin went into labour yesterday, and I'm jealous.


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladies!

Huggles! What is this mysterious deleted post?? Ooooh....intrigue!

I am in a thoroughly good mood this morning! Not sure why...maybe early morning freshly ground coffee, maybe OH having a hospital appointment today so not leaving before me which meant we had time for a round of Wii golf before I had to go to work and it was thoroughly silly, maybe because it's Friday, maybe all three..who knows!! Started feeling queasy in the car on the way to work today, still a bit now and then now. Bleeeeeeeeh.

Food shopping last night was ok, and didn't end in tears, yay! Didn't get home til gone 10pm though as after unpacking it was a reasonably late night (for us, we usually try to be in bed by 10 on school nights as we have to be up at 6).

Jen - I really hope you are feeling better today and managed to eat something last night :hugs:

Welcome Tattoo :wave:

Hope everyone is doing well!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome tattoo...

OMG i feel so sick this morning, only 3dpo though so cant be preg related, hope i am not coming down with anything.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg and 4magpies - maybe you two will both get your bfp's this month!

Carreg - the deleted post was nothing major - just my hair again...

I won't be posting on this thread much today - not having a good day at all - but will still lurk around in the background.

Glad your shopping went ok and that you're having such a great day today Carreg :D


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry you are having a bad day huggles, I admire you for being so strong.

Lots of love....

Mwah :hugs: :kiss:

xxxx


----------



## Carreg

Lots of love and hugs to you Huggles :hugs: :kiss: I agree with Magpies, I really admire how strong you are. Hope you feel a bit better later

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Morning all.
Hugs for anyone that needs or just would like some.

I'm in an incredibly good mood this morning. Feel rather pleased with myself, having done Zumba, gym and dance practice last night. Incredibly hungry this morning, my normal breakfast of SlimFast hasn't lasted me at all this morning. I've already eaten one of the slices of bread this morning!!!! Think this might have something to do with the amount of exercise I had yesterday though, rather than anything else.

Incredibly thirsty too... Still, it's nearly the weekend and I'm apparently expecting a delivery today, so hopefully one of the neighbours will be around to take it for me. I hope!


----------



## JuFer

good morning (just) to all!

sorry huggles you're having a bad day - loads of hugs! :hugs:

Glad carreg your shopping went ok! it'll be our turn today or tomorrow having not managed to place an order online this week :nope: never mind.

not much happening at work today but it's a nice change to the last few days. can't wait 'til the weekend now!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

i think i'm gonna pop some ingredients into my bread maker this evening, set the timer, and wake up to a nice fresh French Loaf tomorrow morning :D add a bit of butter and some cheese and voila! - yummy breakfast! :D


----------



## 4magpies

Sounds lush huggles... I have always fancied getting a breadmaker!

xxxx


----------



## Huggles

We only got ours on saturday - but i'm absolutely LOVING it! Already baked 2 loaves of bread and a chocolate cake and made vetkoek dough in it :D


----------



## Tattoo

^That sounds awesome, Huggles! 
My MIL has a breadmaker and makes the best garlic dough balls in it. Yummy!

I just baked some chocolate and cherry flapjacks, and of course I had to sample one. Now I have the problem that there may not be any left when DH gets home.


----------



## Huggles

wow, chocolate and cherry flapjacks sounds really yummy!


----------



## Tattoo

They are good, even if I do say so myself! :)
I've not made flapjacks before, but found a really easy recipe online.


----------



## Carreg

mmmm they do sound yummy!! I got a new loaf tin in Tesco yesterday (awesome deal, 2 blocks of Lurpack butter, awesome quality non stick loaf tin and recipe book for £3!) as my old one is really tiny so I am going to make either sticky ginger loaf cake, buttermilk loaf cake, nutty apple loaf cake or lemon loaf cake over the weekend! Maybe 2 of them as I have all that butter to use up!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Wow that is a good deal! I think you should make the buttermilk loaf cake and maybe the lemon loaf cake :D


----------



## Inge

Ive been away a while now. Sorry! My af was due last month of 30th july. I got it fine then I was waiting til my next AF. It was due 30th august and yesterday I realised I was 2 days late! I took 2 tests and the first was blank and didnt work. The second showed a BFP!! I then took another 4 tests and they were all BFP. 2 clearblue tests said pregant 3+ and the leaflet said that means I could be 5-6 weeks pregnant now. I have a dr appointment on tuesday after work to see my dr and have a chat and OH is so happy! He wants to get married sometime next year and be a real family. I havent told my mum yet as I dont know how. Im telling her later though. Im so happy as Ive only been off the pill 2months and had 1 period and now its happened! I still feel like my period is coming and I feel so sticky and wet inside (sorry- tmi!) is that good? Im so happy girls!!


----------



## Huggles

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :yipee:

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## JuFer

congratulations Inge - yeah, another BFP!!!!


----------



## Inge

Huggles said:


> :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :yipee:
> 
> :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

Thank you! am not sure how to understand how far along I am. Any help? The cleablue said 3+ and the leaflet it came with said that means 5-6wks. Any advice?


----------



## Carreg

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: SO pleased for you :hugs:

The Dr will date it from the first day of your last period :)

xxx


----------



## Huggles

you count from the first day of your last period. So if your last AF started on 30 July, then you count that as day one.


----------



## Huggles

Just counted - if your last period started on 30 July as you stated, then you are 5 weeks today.


----------



## Inge

Huggles said:


> Just counted - if your last period started on 30 July as you stated, then you are 5 weeks today.

thanks huggles x Am so excited! Anyone else here with a bfp around that far gone?


----------



## Carreg

24/7 is 4 weeks and a few days I think?

So pleased for you hun :) I bet Gary is thrilled too!

xxx


----------



## Inge

yes he was so happy. I spent last night rubbing my tummy:cloud9: Hoping everything goes ok. Having some cramps still and feel like im about to get my period any time now but I know its not coming. I really didnt think id ever get a BFP. It doesnt feel at all real yet.


----------



## Tattoo

:bfp: Congratulations!


----------



## Inge

thanks to everyone with their well wishes! Hope you all get your BFP's very soon x


----------



## Tattoo

Tattoo said:


> I'm sulking because *my husband's cousin went into labour yesterday*, and I'm jealous.

She's had a baby girl, very small, owing to some external problems. Named Deztinie, apparently. I shall say nothing.


----------



## Carreg

Tattoo said:


> Named Deztinie, apparently. I shall say nothing.

LOL, that made me giggle because that is exactly what I would have written! I shall join you in saying nothing! :-=

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Oooo.... So much news on here.

Firstly congratulations Inge!!!! WOW!!!!

And Tattoo, erm, not too sure what to say, other than, "How'd you pronounce that then???"!!!!

I'm saying absolutely nothing.


----------



## JuFer

Lol - "interesting" would be my comment ;)


----------



## Tattoo

According to my MIL, it's pronounced "destiny"...obviously. :haha:
Sigh, she's only 18, and this was an entirely unplanned pregnancy. :nope:


----------



## Carreg

Should we even ask what middle name has been chosen??

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Errr.... Huh??!!! :blush:

:bunny:


----------



## dragonhawk

Erm how about Poualoa - pronounced Paula.
Sorry, congratulations to them. I couldn't help it.


----------



## Carreg

lol dragonhawk, that made me choke on my coffee!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

External problems?

Hahahahahaha @ the name, I know someone who called her little girl Pixie... WTF?!

xxx


----------



## Tattoo

4magpies said:


> External problems?

Drugs. I wasn't sure how to tactfully put it.


----------



## 4magpies

That is awful.

It should be legal to sterilise or give long term contracteption to drug users/addicts.

x


----------



## Carreg

4magpies said:


> That is awful.
> 
> It should be legal to sterilise or give long term contracteption to drug users/addicts.
> 
> x

Yes yes yes yes. I agree with this 100%!

xxx


----------



## Tattoo

I'd back that plan, too.
It's horrible to think of precious children being born into and raised in that sort of environment, especially when so many of us are desperate to have our children. What hope for the future do these babies have? :cry:


----------



## Carreg

There is always hope for the future. They may not get the best start but you can only hope that they are so repelled by it that they NEVER want to be like that and go on to good things :)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Infuriates me...

I have very strong views about people having children when they cannot afford them/for the wrong reasons.

xxx


----------



## Inge

I agree with not having them if you cant afford or look after them. 
Im 19 and work full time and OH is 29 and works full time. He has an 8yr old son who he looks after as much as he can and pays good money for him. I know we will be able to afford it all however we do need to find a place to live. We have been looking for months but havent found anything. We will chase the council up soon and hopefully find something either council or private.


----------



## Carreg

Almost hometime for me ladies! Can't wait for the weekend to start!

Hope you all have a lovely evening and weekend :)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I am working tomorrow morning but I am getting my bathroom floor tiled and walls painted!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon gorgeous girls

Inge - Congrats on your :bfp: sweetie :dust: - dont forget to visit us over here x

Well my lovelies i am now 100% sure that Nathan is a bit mad :wacko: I have been given a written plan by him, this gives me the dates we will be :sex: and even goes into the details of what position we will do on that date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He has even put little stars next to the dates, the more stars the more fertile i am... and the day of ovulation we have got to have sex twice - Now i know we want another baby, but it feels like i have signed upto some sort of bloody army camp ,complete with itinery(sp?) :lol:

I have just been sensible and ordered some OPK's & preseed :shrug: seems the obvious choice to me :)

So whats everyones plans this weekend? Nathan is on call so its a quiet night alone for me tonight, then a driving lesson tomorrow :D

xxx


----------



## JuFer

baby.love - this has made me laugh out loud at my screen. I think if my dh started doing that I'd serisouly consider sending him to be checked out :haha:

alrighty lovely ladies - I shall catch up with you all on Monday. Have a lovely weekend whatever your plans!

Hometime!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

LoL Baby.love - sounds like Nathan is totally obsessed! Wonder how long he'll manage to stick to his plan! Will be very interested to hear if it worked! :dust:


----------



## Carreg

lol Leah, that made me laugh so hard! Maybe I wasn't wrong about the strict. motivational talk to the spermies!! Sounds like he's got his TTC head on for sure. Could do with some of that round here!!

Sitting about waiting for OH to get home now (his parents are driving him as the car is in the garage), then it's grilled turkey steaks, potato & carrot mash (from the organic box) and corn on the cob (also from th eorganic box) followed by Ben & Jerry's Fairly Nuts (all 500ml pots still half price at £1.99 in Tescos ladies!!) for supper then just chilling watching the last of The Tudors season 1 on blu-ray I think :)

xxx


----------



## Tattoo

^Mmmmmm, I LOVE Fairly Nuts!

I've just been out tutoring, so now I have some cash in my purse! I wonder how long it'll stay there?! 
Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## Carreg

oooh what do you teach Tattoo? Good luck keeping hold of that money! It's only 3 days past payday and I think most of mine has already gone!!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Hello Girls....
Am trying to stay away from BnB at the moment while I get my head together, but thought would drop in and tell you a funny!! On OH pay day we always withdraw all spare money in cash, and keep it in an envelope for aything we want for the month, inc petrol, food etc, and I was looking for in this morning and couldn't find it, and remembered there was a pile of papers next to it earlier in the week, so asked OH where they all were and he said he had put them out for the rubbish!! :hissy::hissy::hissy: We live in a block of flats and it is a communal huge bin so off we went outside, and the bins were last emptied on tuesday so they were very full!! :dohh: So we started going through all the top bags but the envelope wasn't there, but loads of nappies and dog poo bags were, so OH lifted me up to reach down to the slightly lowers ones and I grabbed a few, and loads of tuna pasta bake, fish fingers and chips now covered the outside of the binshed, and still no envelope!! So OH then climbed in the bin and started digging around, where he found a bit of hair, some thrush cream wrapped, and eventually our envelope!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm not talking a small amount of money, it was hundreds of pounds, so we were so so so luncky that he put it out tuesday afternoon not morning or it would have been bye bye monies!! :haha: As we were searching the neighbours were walking past and looking out of windows so must have thought we were mad!! :D xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - i can just picture it 24/7!!! Really glad you found the money though. I once dropped my pay envelope on the road as i climbed out the car and didn't even notice. When i got home i got a phonecall from a strange man - he'd picked up the envelope, seem my name and surname, and started phoning all the people in the area with the same surname as me trying to trace me! Thankfully he'd called my uncle who'd given him my number. I was so relieved and totally shocked at the trouble he'd gone to to return my money!


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> LoL - i can just picture it 24/7!!! Really glad you found the money though. I once dropped my pay envelope on the road as i climbed out the car and didn't even notice. When i got home i got a phonecall from a strange man - he'd picked up the envelope, seem my name and surname, and started phoning all the people in the area with the same surname as me trying to trace me! Thankfully he'd called my uncle who'd given him my number. I was so relieved and totally shocked at the trouble he'd gone to to return my money!

It was hillarious!! :haha:
I would have been so upset if it had all gone, not with OH but just generally as its all our money for this month!! :dohh: xxx


----------



## 24/7

Just been dettoling my notes, they were abit sticky when I got them out. :p x


----------



## Huggles

lol :haha:


----------



## Clairikins

Hi Inge

Congratulations! I am still around lurking (I like it better here) and I am 6 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls... hope we are all good and have a fab weekend.

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Evening ladies! i have not had the chance to catch up yet, been cleaning up after this massive earthquke we had this morning!! Scary stuff! The aftershocks are still happening.

I hope you all are having a good night! (or morning) x


----------



## Huggles

shame about the earthquake, hope u'r all ok and the damage isn't too bad :flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thank's yea we are ok. We are still getting them. Atleast we have power and water!!


----------



## Carreg

MiisMuffet - whereabouts in NZ are you? My half sister lives near Nelson (I think, I can never remember if she moved from Nelson to Wellington or Wellington to Nelson, we don't keep in touch much but wondering if I should be concerned!). Hope everything is settling down for you now anyway.

I'm on my way to London now, spur of the moment idea and stuff but should be a nice day out I hope. Going to go to Hummingbird Bakery for cakes!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

MiisMuffet - whereabouts in NZ are you? My half sister lives near Nelson (I think, I can never remember if she moved from Nelson to Wellington or Wellington to Nelson, we don't keep in touch much but wondering if I should be concerned!). Hope everything is settling down for you now anyway.

I'm on my way to London now, spur of the moment idea and stuff but should be a nice day out I hope. Going to go to Hummingbird Bakery for cakes!

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Carreg said:


> MiisMuffet - whereabouts in NZ are you? My half sister lives near Nelson (I think, I can never remember if she moved from Nelson to Wellington or Wellington to Nelson, we don't keep in touch much but wondering if I should be concerned!). Hope everything is settling down for you now anyway.
> 
> I'm on my way to London now, spur of the moment idea and stuff but should be a nice day out I hope. Going to go to Hummingbird Bakery for cakes!
> 
> xxx

They would have felt it but it wouldntve been bad. I Live in Christchurch where it hit. I woke up suddenly and absolutely freaked I have never been so scared in my life. we are still getting quite big aftershocks, and we are meant to have another biggy in the night, so i am really scared of going to sleep. I'm really jumpy! i hope the power doesn't go out again :cry:

https://www.smh.com.au/world/powerful-earthquake-strikes-new-zealand-20100904-14us4.html?autostart=1


----------



## Huggles

Had a lovely day with my mom, just hanging around tagging along as she did what she had to - nothing wildly exciting but was really nice just spending time with her.

Now this evening we just went to see Inception - it was really good, i thoroughly enjoyed it. First time in months that i've been to a movie - was really nice going out with DH (a bit like a date almost :D )

Probably gonna have a lazy day tomorrow - DH is playing airsoft and i don't have anything planned. Have to wash my jerseys and hang them out to dry but other than that nothing much planned.


----------



## Inge

hiya girls! Told my mum yesterday and she was fine with it. Her only negative was that we cant go leaving the baby on her all the time. :haha:
Me and OH are gonna keep bidding for council places and then when im further along and ok, inform the council and hopefully get a place a little quicker. Just hope to have a nice family home before the baby comes. 
Friday night I had lots of pulling and crampiness and saturday morning had a little tiny pale pink when I wiped after the loo. Had no more since but I was worried for a sec as my mum lost her first baby and I cant have anything happen to this one.:cloud9:
Wev decided to call the baby "noodle" til we know if its a boy or girl!:cloud9:
Hope everyone else is well, im off to sleep for another 20 hours!


----------



## Huggles

Hey Inge - i like the name noodle! :D
Good luck with finding a house.

I'm contemplating baking some shortbread just now. Was also thinking about putting some lavendar in it - just not sure if i must cut up the whole flower head of the lavendar or just the tiny purple petals. Anyone able to help?


----------



## Huggles

ok, found a proper recipe - it's the entire head of the lavender. First batch in the oven! :D


----------



## Inge

on the subject of food.. I had a chicken burger last night with mint sauce on top....mmm.
Also I work in a canteen so I cant be feeling sick or being sick at work. The toilets miles away and I work with food. Is there anything I can do to relieve nausea? Im terriefied of being sick at work as some of the smells were getting to me yesterday. Ive seen a nausea relief bracelet but cant wear one at work. Any ideas?


----------



## Huggles

i've heard that ginger tea and ginger biscuits work wonders. Otherwise, if it does get bad go ask your doctor as there are some nausea pills that can be taken when pregnant.


----------



## Inge

Huggles said:


> i've heard that ginger tea and ginger biscuits work wonders. Otherwise, if it does get bad go ask your doctor as there are some nausea pills that can be taken when pregnant.

I might just try ginger biscuits. I have such a phobia of being sick. I was almost hysterical this morning when I felt ill!:dohh:


----------



## Huggles

hope they work :flower:

first batch of shortbread out, second batch in - they look and smell divine :D


----------



## Laelani

Awww very awesome Inge. Congrats on the little noodle too ;)


----------



## Tattoo

I like the sound of your shortbread, Huggles! I think I'm going to make hampers for the parents for Xmas this year, and I want to include shortbread. Never made it before, though.

We've just gotten back from the in-law, where we had a massive lamb dinner and watched Only Fools and Horses. Good old Sunday!


----------



## Huggles

Sounds lovely Tattoo. I'm also thinking of doing some home-made christmas presents this year. My new bread machine can make jam as well (i haven't tested it yet though) so i'm thinking of doing homemade jam and some lavendar shortbread and and make little christmas packs with them or something.

Here's the recipe i used - it worked really well: Lavender Shortbread Recipe


----------



## Tattoo

Ace! Thanks, Huggles!


----------



## Huggles

Hee hee, we did a naughty this morning :shhh:

I'm due to ovulate either today or tomorrow (i think tomorrow really). So anyway, this morning DH was super horny. i wasn't in the mood to start with but he soon got me in the mood. I told him he better use a glove (aka condom) cos today and tomorrow are like my most fertile days. He wasn't keen, we were rather not going to get that far. Then just as i needed to get up to start getting ready for work he's like "just a quick in and out" - well, a quick in and out turned into the whole deed with him just pulling out quickly at the end. He reckons all the :spermy: came after he was out, but you never know what escapes without him realising...

Now we just wait and see i guess :D
It's funny cos on my terribly depro moments (won't say days cos they don't seem to last full days anymore which is great) I'm not sure that i want to get pregnant again, but when i'm feeling normal and happy etc like i am now then I quite like the idea of being pregnant again. Think i must be reaching a turning point in my emotional healing which is great. I know the timing is still quite wrong for me to get pregnant, but at the same time i don't think i would entirely mind so much if an "accident" happened :blush:


----------



## dragonhawk

Good morning Huggles.
That's lovely news, that emotionally you're starting to heal. :hug:

Well ladies, I'm pleased to say that my birthday present works wonderfully. (Even though we did have to go and buy a different cable, because the proper Wii cable wasn't complicated enough for our new television!!) If nothing else, I think playing the golf may help our dancing, it's the same motion for the 'perfect' golf shot that you use for ballroom dancing. :)

DH is currently at home, he's got the most awful sore throat this morning and didn't sleep very well... Of course he didn't think during the night to use the throat spray that I have for just such moments!!! Oh well....


----------



## MiissMuffet

Evening ladies how are you all!?

that's exciting Huggles. Ya never know :winkwink:

x


----------



## Huggles

How are you doing Miss Muffet? Have the aftershocks of the earthquake stopped yet?


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladies!

Hope you all had a good weekend. Mine was nice. On Saturday OH got a haircut then we got the train to London (spur of the moment) and went to Harrods and bought some very stinky cheese (that asphyxiated everyone on the Tube on the way home later as it was very warm!!!), the Hummingbird Bakery (the Marshmallow Cupcakes were from their recipe book) for hot chocolate and brownies and then to the National History Museum for a deep sea creatures exhibition. After we got home we met up with a couple of OH's firends who we haven't seen for ages for a quick drink then home for yummy chinese takeaway. Yesterday we just chilled round the house all day, pottered in the garden and I made Nutty Apple Loaf Cake which was LUSH. Back to work today - booooo!

Huggles - I am glad you are feeling more positive :) That Lavendar Shortbread sounds lovely, I may make some at the weekend as out lavendar is looking gorgeous at the moment.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Ok, just had some major EWM (sorry tmi) - think ov is definitely today. If there's going to be an "accident" it would definitely happen now :thumbup:

It's quite nice though cos it seems like each month we are getting just a little less cautious than the month before. So who knows, maybe we won't even have to wait until January...

Just made myself a nice cup of rooibos - time for tea and one of my lavender shortbread biscuits :D


----------



## Huggles

Your weekend sounds fab Carreg!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Nope, the aftershocks are still happening :wacko:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I want my AF to hurry up because i want to track my cycles but i havnt had it for over 2 months now :dohh:


----------



## Carreg

Can't believe you still have aftershocks!! Crazy. Hope it calms down soon.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Miss Muffet, did you go on the mini pill at all after the birth?
My friend went on the mini pill after she gave birth but then when she stopped it she didn't have a period for about 2 months.
If not, it could just be the breastfeeding causing AF not to arrive - although i know you said you've had some regular months.
It is really frustrating though not knowing what's going on.


----------



## MiissMuffet

yes!! I'm on the mini pill! BUT i havnt taken it the last couple weeks. We are in limbo of NTNP


----------



## Huggles

Then that probably is why AF hasn't arrived. It should arrive in the next week or three though based on my friend's experience. FX'd she shows her face soon!


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls :wave:

Had a very emotional morning as Ethan started primary school :cry: where has my baby gone?! Seeing him all ready in his uniform gave me a lump in my throat.

Here he is outside his new school :cloud9:
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/DSCI0046.jpg

Other than that some good news, my OPK's & preseed arrived this morning :happydance: I cant wait to start POAS! 

Right best go tidy up and keep myself busy :)

Happy Monday girls x


----------



## Huggles

Ah he looks so sweet baby.love! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

He sure does bless him :D

I cant wait to pick him up and give him lots of hugs :lol: x


----------



## MiissMuffet

i've had period- like pains since yesterday so fxd


----------



## Carreg

Awww Leah, he looks so grown up and handsome! Was he excited?

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Laura - He was beside himself with pure excitement this morning, they opened the school door and he was gone! No kiss goodbye or anything :( 

I feel lost without him and am so worried because of his autism, but i am sure he will be fine and having the time of his life. Luckily i pick him up at 12 today, so not long till i can give him a big squeeze. :)


----------



## Carreg

Awww I'm sure he's having a great time but he will have missed you too! Bet you can't wait to see him and hear all about his day :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

How does his autism affect him baby.love? And is the school aware of it?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Ethan is soo cute :)


----------



## baby.love

Huggles said:


> How does his autism affect him baby.love? And is the school aware of it?

It affects his speech/understanding of speech & his social awareness etc.

Ethan is almost 5(dec) but his understanding of speech is at a level of 1yr 11 months, his speech it self is at a level of 2-3 years.

He is amazing with numbers though and is a very loving child.

We will have to wait and see if mainstream school is ok for him or if he will need to goto special needs school :) His school are totally aware and are working with us to help him all the way x

:kiss:


----------



## JuFer

good morning everyone! seems you all had a lovely weekend!

huggles - the lavender short bread sounds delicious! will give that a try one day.

missmuffet - hope the earthquake hasn't caused too much damage for you and the aftershocks stop soon! :hugs:

baby.love - ethan looks very "grown-up" :) my nephew got diagnosed with autism as well and I can understand how hard it must be to let him go and try new things. hope he'll cope well! :flower:

as for me - we had a nice weekend as well. sorted bits out in garden and house, did food shopping and still managed to chill out. I made apple crumble yesterday with marzipan - it was nice but couldn't taste much of the marzipan so will have to put some more in next time.

back at work now though and somewhat busy sorting out paperwork - boring!!!!


----------



## Huggles

I hope he manages well. I find it interesting that you say he is amazing with numbers cos with the little bit that i know about autism i've heard that those affected are normally extremely clever and so his being good with numbers kind of goes with that. It's good the school is aware of it though.


----------



## JuFer

huggles - from what I heard (not that much either, sadly) they tend to be very good at something in particular. for some it's maths, for some it's an artistic skill. my nephew f. ex. is really good at drawing.


----------



## Huggles

Oh, ok, that makes sense. I always just think of that movie (Mercury Rising?) when i hear of a child with autism - that kid was really good at puzzles.


----------



## JuFer

oh yeah - there have been a few movies with autistic characters. "Rain Man" is another famous one from which I think the general assumption comes from that autistic children/people are good at maths.


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls... not feeling very upbeat this morning, just feel drained.

Hope you all had a good weekend.

xxx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: Ethan had a fantastic morning at school :)

They said he settled really quickly & enjoyed himself.

Regarding the ASD, Ethan is good at pretty much everything he tries. Its just his speech & understanding thats holding him back, but even that is coming along all the time.

Right well i am off to make Ethan his favorite lunch of tuna sandwiches :munch:

Catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## Huggles

Oh i'm really glad he enjoyed it baby.love! :flower:

sorry to hear you're feeling drained 4magpies.


----------



## Carreg

Glad Ethan had such a good morning Leah :)

Sorry you're feeling so drained Magpies :hugs:

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Glad to hear the first day at school went well Leah.

Sorry to hear that you're feeling drained Magpie.

DH has decided he's got Man-flu!!! Too funny for words, I popped home with a bag of bits for him at lunch time, and found him playing on the Wii!!! That man is addicted!


----------



## 4magpies

I keep burning up too, which isnt a good sign, if I was closer to AF time I would be sure she was on her way!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

:( Sounds very much like the cold that I had briefly a couple of weeks ago. Time to take it easy I think.


----------



## Elhaym

I got hit with the dreaded lurgy last week - cold and chesty cough. My OH gave it to me *shakes fist* :D

Hope you're all OK! Sorry I've not been here much but I'm still checking here now and again! Life getting in the way and all that....


----------



## Huggles

hee hee - we were naughty again this morning :dance:

(something tells me we're not going to be very good at waiting until January :blush: )


----------



## Tattoo

Yay, Huggles! Hope it happens soon for you.


Last night DH and I were :sex: when he suddenly announced that he was "too tired to finish"!!! I was just staring at him, saying "But...but...you're meant to be getting me pregnant!!!" :haha:


----------



## Huggles

OMG no! *throws up arms in disbelief* - that sucks Tatto!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sorry to you all who arnt feeling flash :hugs: Remember there is always a light at the end of the tunnel!

tattoo- :shock:

x


----------



## Tattoo

The most annoying thing is that we didn't have sex on Sunday either, so I feel like we've missed two opportunities now! 
I think I'll have to pin him down tonight, and not let him go until he does climax!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Goodluck tattoo!! :dance: xx


----------



## Huggles

Good Luck Tattoo! :dust:
When do you ovulate?


----------



## Tattoo

Huggles said:


> Good Luck Tattoo! :dust:
> When do you ovulate?

I don't really know, to be honest!
I was on the pill for almost eight years, since I was 17, so I'm not sure what my cycle is like naturally. Also, this is only my first month off the pill, so it might be taking a while for my cycle to settle down. 
I had some EWCM late last week, and based on when my period should be coming I'd probably have ovulated over the weekend just gone. But we're aiming to :sex: every day, because I don't know my cycles yet.

Thanks for the good luck wishes, girls! 
:dust: Baby dust right back at you!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Remember if you do it every day try to spice it up a little. the worst thing that can happen is it could start to feel like a chore. Make sure you continue to enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

I agree with Miss Muffet that doing it every day could make it start to feel like a chore. Remember that sperm can survive for up to 3 days inside you so even if you skip a day here and there and only doing it every second or even third day you're still pretty much covered :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

yeap every 3 days or so should cover it :winkwink:


----------



## Carreg

Good luck Tattoo! 

How is everyone doing today? Not much to report from me, life has been very dull!! Seeing Felix at the weekend though which is awesome :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Hello Ladies!! :D Thought I'd pop in here Carreg so I don't take over Huggles journal!! :p

Not been around for a little while, have been struggling alot since getting my BFP with my emotions, but seem to be getting on top of them abit more now, with alot of help from my wonderful hubby. It's very hard to admit, hense I haven't been around very much, that I didn't feel the way I though I would about becoming a parent. I'm still finding it difficult, but am having times where I'm feeling happy now, and I know I will get there in the end now, whereas before I was so low I didn't know if I would. 

Thank you for all being wonderful, it is very much appreciated. xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

24/7- i am glad you have been feeling abit better. One day at a time ok :hugs:

Carreg- I'm just having my computer time before bad. We are still getting aftershocks from the earthquake but they are fading out now!

:flower:


----------



## Huggles

yay, welcome back 24/7! :hugs:


----------



## Carreg

haha fair point, Jen! Very considerate of you!

So so so glad you are starting to feel a bit better now :hugs: You have plenty of time to get used to it so don't rush yourself, just take it one day at a time and enjoy it your way :) Glad your hubby is being so wonderful too, huge hugs to Mr 24/7!!

xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

24/7 - a very belated congrats on your BFP! Glad things are looking up for you, wishing you all the best :D

I think this could well be my last pill month guys - on my 7 day break now and might not be starting the next one - eek!


----------



## dragonhawk

Oooooo.... Exciting times then. :)
Sorry, and morning/evening all.


----------



## dragonhawk

Have just been through and completely caught up on the news.

24/7 - So pleased that you've been able to talk it through completely with your OH and are coming to terms with the idea of being a parent. 

I don't know yet (obviously) but I suspect that I will have some of the same internal arguments when we get our +ve. Although I'm looking forward to it, I am also incredibly scared as to how it will change our relationship. And I'm not 101% sure that I'm ready for that. 

So welcome back it's great to hear from you again.


----------



## 4magpies

Glad your feeling better 24/7.

Everyone is different. I cant imagine how you feel.

I hope I dont run into that problem with my BFP, I dont think I will though... guess we will know next week.

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh and monsoon season appears to have just started here!!! Puddles everywhere!!! ;) I was a little childish and just went sloshing through them on my way back to the office. :fool:


----------



## Carreg

Monsoon season arrived here last night, it pelted down for hours!! :shipw: It was ok this morning but I have just looked out the window and it's coming down medium-heavy. YAY! I LOVE THE UK! NOT. 

This is me today: :cold: Brrrrr!

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i've never been in a monsoon! I love rain!


----------



## Carreg

lol I've never been in a real monsoon either...just feels like it sometimes!! I hate rain, and so does my hair which is curly enough without the assistance of dampness!!!

xxxx


----------



## dragonhawk

:shipw: Of course my problem now is that I'm cold, the air conditioning would appear to be actually working in the office now, so it's chilly having got rather damp. Never been in a monsoon, the closest I've been are tropical storms in Florida.

Sun's come out though, so fingers crossed that was it for today. Irratic weather is one of the things I love. It keeps you guessing.

Planning to have an early night tonight. No dancing which makes a nice change, and my sewing is going well. :happydance:
Oh and DH has gone to work even with Man-flu this morning, he says I guilt tripped him. (I only said the same things that he says to me, when I'm ill!!!)

Bring on the fun and the waiting.


----------



## Carreg

Hope you warm up soon dragonhawk!! My office is always freezing. We have asked them to turn our air con unit off on a permanent basis now as it was on full blast summer and winter and we were all bundled up in coats when it was 30 outside!!! Still raining here :( Boooo.

Hope your DH is on the mend soon

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Oh for the joys of springtime ... sun is shining, temp is perfect, skies are blue, flowers are blooming, birds are singing..... ( :D am i making you jealous yet??? <evil grin> )


----------



## Carreg

Blooking flowers, eh? Sounds interesting :p Teehee

I want to live somewhere that has permanent summer! I'm not designed for this country, I am cold all year with some very small exceptions and grey days make me uber depressed!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - you're too quick! I changed it like 2 seconds after first posting it!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Waiting isnt fun dragonhawk! :haha:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

dragonhawk said:


> Have just been through and completely caught up on the news.
> 
> 24/7 - So pleased that you've been able to talk it through completely with your OH and are coming to terms with the idea of being a parent.
> 
> I don't know yet (obviously) but I suspect that I will have some of the same internal arguments when we get our +ve. Although I'm looking forward to it, I am also incredibly scared as to how it will change our relationship. And I'm not 101% sure that I'm ready for that.
> 
> So welcome back it's great to hear from you again.

That was, and still is my main worry, right now as a couple we are so happy, and everything is perfect and I don't want that to change, but hopefully we can overcome it all xx


----------



## Carreg

oooh well we've just had a lightning flash followed almost immediately but a thunderclap so sudden and loud that the office windows shook!! Few more rumbles and flashes going on now. Hope the power goes out so we can go home!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> dragonhawk said:
> 
> 
> Have just been through and completely caught up on the news.
> 
> 24/7 - So pleased that you've been able to talk it through completely with your OH and are coming to terms with the idea of being a parent.
> 
> I don't know yet (obviously) but I suspect that I will have some of the same internal arguments when we get our +ve. Although I'm looking forward to it, I am also incredibly scared as to how it will change our relationship. And I'm not 101% sure that I'm ready for that.
> 
> So welcome back it's great to hear from you again.
> 
> That was, and still is my main worry, right now as a couple we are so happy, and everything is perfect and I don't want that to change, but hopefully we can overcome it all xxClick to expand...

Having a baby doesn't have to change your relationship negatively. You are both in this together and you can grow together from it. Look at me and DH - we had somethign totally terrible happen to us that very often drives couples apart completely, but instead of it coming between us it has left us much closer than ever before and a much stronger couple than we could ever have imagined. As long as you keep communication open between you and DH at all times and share with each other exactly what is troubling you and how you're feeling, there's no reason for a baby to come between you and your good relationship. :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> oooh well we've just had a lightning flash followed almost immediately but a thunderclap so sudden and loud that the office windows shook!! Few more rumbles and flashes going on now. Hope the power goes out so we can go home!!
> 
> xxx

Oooh, sounds terribly exciting! :D :rain:


----------



## Carreg

Just want to second what Huggles said :) Keep talking, and remember there's plenty of time to adjust :)

xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol Huggles, not that exciting but I just looooove thunder storms! (when I'm inside anyway!)

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thunder storms are the best when you're at home on the couch under the duvet with hot chocolate, a good movie, and OH to snuggle up to! (oh, and crisps and chocolate go nicely with them too!)


----------



## Carreg

Agreed!! Having to make do with office chair, cardigan, a nice bit of Rachmaninov on CD, oat cakes and annoying colleagues!!

xx


----------



## Huggles

Not quite a same, but Rachmaninov is good! :D


----------



## Elhaym

I adore storms - it's warm and quite sunny here now, but there's lots of clouds about, feels like one could be on the way (hopefully before I get home!) :D

mmmm, hot chocolate - you've got me thinking about Dutch warm chocomelk now - soooooooo delicious.


----------



## Huggles

DH and my favourite is hot cocoa - cooked on the stove - mmmmm...


----------



## Elhaym

I've just started getting into my cocoa actually! I find the normal drinking chocolate a bit sweet now, so tried some cocoa with a little sugar instead - very nice :D


----------



## Huggles

it's really yummy - i put a small pot on the stove, add 2 heaped tablespoons of cocoa and 3-4 tablespoons of thick brown sugar (muscavado sugar) (i like the cocoa strong) and then top it up with milk (about 750ml) and maybe 1 teaspoon of cornflour (to thicken) and then stir and stir and stif until it starts boiling. Let it boil for about 30 seconds and then remove from the heat and pour into 2 big mugs. Sit back and enjoy :D


----------



## Elhaym

Fantastic! thanks for that - will definitely be trying that out, especially as the weather gets cooler. Sounds yummy! :D


----------



## dragonhawk

He he, all this talk of hot chocolate is making me crave it, even though drinking it does not appeal at the moment to me.

I'm a Cadbury's Hot Chocolate girl... 2 heaped teaspoons of it, in a mug of milk, shove in microwave for 2 minutes, stir and enjoy. Instant comfort food. Except last night I made a hot choc but had to give it to DH because I took one sip and suddenly felt sick!!! I hate having the end of a cold!


----------



## Huggles

I don't like the Cadbury's one at all. Nestle makes the best in my opinion! (not sure if you have Nestle though). I find the Cadbury's one a bit too artificial tasting.


----------



## Tattoo

Funnily enough, I just made some cocoa! Think I made it incorrectly, though, because it was gross. :nope:


----------



## Huggles

LoL - how much stuff did you put in? And did you make it directly in the cup?
If you make it directly in the cup it's one teaspoon cocoa and 2 teaspoons sugar. Mix with a little boiling water to melt the cocoa and then top up with milk, stick in the microwave and nuke!


----------



## 24/7

My jaw cracked the morning, and now I can't open my mouth properly. :(:p


----------



## Huggles

Ow, that sounds painful!


----------



## 24/7

I've been having problems with it for a while, and now it's just got worse!! :p
Oh well, the doctor can fit me in on 20th.... HORRAY!! :wacko:


----------



## Huggles

Geez, that's ages away - shame man!
(hometime now :D )


----------



## 24/7

Opinions on this changing bad please, I've fallen in love!! :D Excuse the price.... :blush::haha:
https://www.johnlewis.com/230906759/Product.aspx


----------



## JuFer

hey everyone!

it's been a busy day for me, so haven't had time to log on until now. All my morning meetings arrived late coz of the bloody tube strike! it brings the whole city to a standstill :growlmad:

anyways, the sun's shining now and I'm having my afternoon cup of tea and feeling a lot more relaxed :coffee:

24/7 - glad you're feeling a bit better - as someone said already, take each day as it comes and try not to worry too much. I'm sure you soon won't be able to wait 'til your LO comes along. lots of :hugs: in the meantime :)

oooh - I love hot chocolate. I sometimes have mine with a little Bailey's which is rather nice :winkwink:


----------



## JuFer

love the changing bag 24/7!!!!!! but yeah, the price is somewhat steep :(


----------



## 24/7

I know, thats the general feeling, but I am so in love with it!! :D
I went looking at buggies with my Mum earlier, as I've already chosen what I want, but wanted to go and have a push!! :p xxx


----------



## JuFer

Ooooh - buggies, have you liked one in particular? I really like some of the mamas & papas ones but they're a bit pricey as well - although I've heard there's an outlet somewhere...? gosh look at me, not even pregnant yet and discussing buggies.... ;-)
but I doooo love a bit of retail therapy :blush:


----------



## Carreg

Jen - that changing bag is lush. But wow...expensive!!

JuFer - ahhh a lady after my own heart, hot chocolate with Bailey's is the best!! Oooh...now I really want to go and make my Bailey's cupcakes....hmmmmm...think that best wait til next month as Bailey's is expensive!! 

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I really want a bugaboo cameleon!! :blush: But if we can't quite stretch to that, then would go for M&P pliko switch, :blush:but buagboo is my dream!! :baby: xx

https://www.babylite.co.za/images/Bugaboocameleon6.JPG

Or

https://static.letsbuyit.com/filer/...apas-pliko-pramette-pushchair-city-scape.jpeg


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> Jen - that changing bag is lush. But wow...expensive!!
> 
> JuFer - ahhh a lady after my own heart, hot chocolate with Bailey's is the best!! Oooh...now I really want to go and make my Bailey's cupcakes....hmmmmm...think that best wait til next month as Bailey's is expensive!!
> 
> xxx

I know, very bad me. :blush: I'm assuring OH it is an essential. :haha: xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Cheap way to get a Baileys.... Rather than splashing out on the big bottle, get the little shot bottles of it. Works out about the same price as the big bottle. But you can have them in little doses. ;)

Love the bag 24/7, although not the price, I wonder if anyone is selling it on EBay. ;) What mode of transport have you fallen for? I'm somewhat taken with the Silver Cross travel systems. (But I'm also old style and Silver Cross are the Rolls Royce of prams/pushchairs.) Friends have the Silver Cross and love it.


----------



## 24/7

dragonhawk said:


> Cheap way to get a Baileys.... Rather than splashing out on the big bottle, get the little shot bottles of it. Works out about the same price as the big bottle. But you can have them in little doses. ;)
> 
> Love the bag 24/7. What mode of transport have you fallen for? I'm somewhat taken with the Silver Cross travel systems. (But I'm also old style and Silver Cross are the Rolls Royce of prams/pushchairs.) Friends have the Silver Cross and love it.

A bugaboo cameleon. :happydance: OH is happy with it too, and even suggested buying a more expensive limited edition one as an investment!! :winkwink::haha: 
I like the silvercross too, similar to my second choice of M&P pliko. :D xxx


----------



## Carreg

dragonhawk said:


> Love the bag 24/7, although not the price, I wonder if anyone is selling it on EBay. ;)

A quick search ('Yummy mummy' into the 'Baby' section) reveals that yes they are, and some quite a bit cheaper than £70 too!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> dragonhawk said:
> 
> 
> Love the bag 24/7, although not the price, I wonder if anyone is selling it on EBay. ;)
> 
> A quick search ('Yummy mummy' into the 'Baby' section) reveals that yes they are, and some quite a bit cheaper than £70 too!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Off to look!! :happydance: Although must be strong and actually listen to my own rule, NO SHOPPING FOR BABY BEFORE CHRISTMAS!! :dohh::haha: xxx


----------



## 24/7

I'm having such terrible cravings for food full of gluten at the moment and its driving me mad!! Yesterday I wanted McDonalds, and then fish and chips, and now breaded chicken!! HMPH!! xx


----------



## 4magpies

That changing bag is gorgeous!! OMG I want ittttttt!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

4magpies said:


> That changing bag is gorgeous!! OMG I want ittttttt!
> 
> xxx

*Places precious changing bad in locked cupbooard*
Hands off 4magpies!! :haha::winkwink:

It really is amazing though, and the only one I think is ok for a boy too, all the rest are abit to flowery if bump is a boy. xxx


----------



## JuFer

dragonhawk - I got to remember the tip with the small bottles of Bailey's - that's fab! oh and carreg - I've never made bailey's cupcakes before but they sound devine :munch:

I like your buggy choices 24/7! Would you get a different colour depending on the sex of your baby or will you just get whatever?

xx


----------



## Carreg

haha good luck sticking to that plan Jen!! Hope you manage to find gluten-free alternatives that satisfy the cravings!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have a feeling I am not going to be pregnant anytime soon anyway... I havent tempted fate by looking at prams and stuff yet.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

JuFer said:


> dragonhawk - I got to remember the tip with the small bottles of Bailey's - that's fab! oh and carreg - I've never made bailey's cupcakes before but they sound devine :munch:
> 
> I like your buggy choices 24/7! Would you get a different colour depending on the sex of your baby or will you just get whatever?
> 
> xx

I'm definately having a black base, but am undecided between black or sand hood, I saw a black one today and loved it, so for now I'm thinking black, but next time I see a sand one, I'll change again. :blush: xxxx


----------



## Carreg

JuFer - Bailey's cupcakes are the BEST. They are the one thing that I can guarantee that if I make people will either a) want the recipe (then pass it off as their own in the case of my work colleage, my whole department now refers to it as '<colleague's name>'s Bailey's cupcake recipe :growlmad::gun:) b) want me to make more for the next day or c) offer to pay me to make more for them. They are just...mmmmmm. And they have hot chocolate powder in them so are very on-topic with this thread today!! I can send you the recipe if you want

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> haha good luck sticking to that plan Jen!! Hope you manage to find gluten-free alternatives that satisfy the cravings!
> 
> xxx

Don't think it is going to be easy. :winkwink:
But I'll certainly give it a try, we find out the sex the week before christmas so that should keep some temptation out the way. :coffee: 
Am craving lamb chops today with mash and gravey with mint sauce, so have got mash for dinner, and having cheese as have no lamb. Oddly, I usually hate lamb, so have no idea how to cook it, so may do it tomorrow with OH's help. :haha: xxxx


----------



## JuFer

ooooh - I'd love that recipe carreg, if you don't mind. I promise I won't pass it off as one of mine :haha:
24/7 - I like black too and will probably go with that (once it comes to that) but I always feel it's not very "child-like" - do you know what I mean?


----------



## Carreg

lol JuFer - I wouldn't mind if you did cos at least I wouldn't know! It's just because I sit next to her and found it really rude and cheeky that I mad the cakes first, everyone had them (with not so much as a 'thank you' or 'these are nice') then I gave colleague the recipe, she made them a couple of weeks later, everyone raved all afternoon about how amazing they were and then seemed to forget it was my recipe or that I ever made them at all...now people come to her for 'her' recipe and she's never even denied it or said it was my recipe originally! Sorry, can you tell this has been annoying me for a while?? Don't mind if you share it or anything though :)

Here it is....

Spoiler
Baileys Cupcakes
1/3 cup unsalted butter, room temperature
1 cup granulated sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3/4 cup Irish Cream (any brand will do)
1/3 cup water
20g hot chocolate powder (not cocoa)
2 cups plain Flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt

Method
Preheat oven to 325F. 
In one bowl, cream together butter and sugar for about 3 minutes.
Add egg and vanilla.
In second bowl, mix water, Baileys and hot chocolate.
Mix thoroughly.
In third bowl, mix flour, baking powder and salt.
Add the flour mixture to the egg mixture, alternating with the liquor mixture, until all ingredients are mixed.
Bake for about 25 minutes, or until done.

To make the Buttercream frosting, take 1/3 cup butter (softened) and blend it with about 5 Tbsp of Irish Cream, or more if you want a stronger taste. While blending, add 3 cups of powdered sugar and mix on medium speed until the frosting thickens. It should be thick enough to hold its shape when poured. Pipe the frosting on the cupcakes after cooling to keep the frosting from running. For a less rich topping, plop some whipped cream on top and sprinkle very lightly with unsweetened cocoa powder.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

JuFer said:


> ooooh - I'd love that recipe carreg, if you don't mind. I promise I won't pass it off as one of mine :haha:
> 24/7 - I like black too and will probably go with that (once it comes to that) but I always feel it's not very "child-like" - do you know what I mean?

I'd like navy blue really, but they don't do it, so although I definately agere black isnt very baby, I think it looks the nicest, and I might buy a coloued footmuff to go with it, so brighten it up for the winter once were past the pram stage. :baby: xxx


----------



## 24/7

Is it crazy to be thinking about getting a hamster? :D The night we got out BFP was the day before we planned to go and get one, and I still really want one!! :p xx


----------



## JuFer

Thank you Carreg - that looks very yummy and actually not that difficult to make. Will try to make a batch on the weekend if I don't have too many apples to use up from our garden.

That's a really good idea 24/7 - haven't thought of that. Certainly makes it a bit more interesting than just plain black.


----------



## JuFer

Sorry - I was referring to the pram ;-)

A hamster is a good idea too though :)


----------



## Huggles

Wow 24/7, you really seem to have done a 180! Look how excited you're getting about baby stuff! It's really great that the excitement is there now, even if the nerves and worries are still hanging around too. The changing bag does look really nice, as do the buggies. Personally i think i prefer the mama's and pappa's one, but that's just my opinion. Here's the one we bought for Jarrod (although obviously haven't used yet) - keeping it for the next one! Chelino C3

Carreg, i'm definitely going to try those Bailey's cupcakes soon! Although i'm not sure we have Bailey's here, but i reckon it's pretty similar to Amarula or something else that i can't remember the name of right now so i'll just substitute.

Wasn't sure what to do for supper tonight so i seem to have come up with a concoction of salad (using our homegrown lettuce :D ), biltong, cheeses and crackers! :D (oh, and pringles and chocolate for dessert cos DH is craving pringles). Thinking of going for a walk with DH when he comes home - before supper.


----------



## 24/7

JuFer said:


> Sorry - I was referring to the pram ;-)
> 
> A hamster is a good idea too though :)

I really like a green footmuff I've seen on ebay, so think will get that if its a boy, and maybe red for a girl, as OH is very anti pink, so thats definately a nono! :haha:
We are debating names as always, we just can't agree!! :coffee: 

P.S. You don't mind me still posting here do you, I'm just too scared for first tri, and just like making my own way through each day. xxx


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> Wow 24/7, you really seem to have done a 180! Look how excited you're getting about baby stuff! It's really great that the excitement is there now, even if the nerves and worries are still hanging around too. The changing bag does look really nice, as do the buggies. Personally i think i prefer the mama's and pappa's one, but that's just my opinion. Here's the one we bought for Jarrod (although obviously haven't used yet) - keeping it for the next one! Chelino C3
> 
> Carreg, i'm definitely going to try those Bailey's cupcakes soon! Although i'm not sure we have Bailey's here, but i reckon it's pretty similar to Amarula or something else that i can't remember the name of right now so i'll just substitute.
> 
> Wasn't sure what to do for supper tonight so i seem to have come up with a concoction of salad (using our homegrown lettuce :D ), biltong, cheeses and crackers! :D (oh, and pringles and chocolate for dessert cos DH is craving pringles). Thinking of going for a walk with DH when he comes home - before supper.

I'm getting there, I mean, everything I'm terrified of still stands, but I'm getting stronger in putting the feelings to the back of my mind now, and being positive. :flower:

I love the buggy Huggles, the link came up as C3, which over here is a car. :haha: I really like the colours too, my mum loves everything brown, as is desperate for us to have a brown buggy!! :winkwink:

Walk sounds like a fab idea, we go for a walk every evening after dinner, before showers. Makes us sounds anchient. :blush: xxx


----------



## JuFer

I don't mind at all and I'm sure the others will agree :) Having had a few peeks in the other forums I'd be scared too!!!!

My dh is not keen on pink either and somehow I don't think I'm into it that much either


----------



## JuFer

...so what I was trying to say before I hit the post quick reply button ... :dohh:

red and green sound lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Carreg

No worries JuFer. You're lucky having an apple tree, I would love one! I made a nutty apple loaf cake at the weekend and that was soooo yummy.

Huggles - Amarula would substitute perfectly well. I really like Amarula too and have wanted to try the recipe with it for a while now :)

Jen - you stay here as long as you want! I'm sure I'm not the only one who is enjoying being able to join in with lots of baby talk etc without feeling daft!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

JuFer said:


> I don't mind at all and I'm sure the others will agree :) Having had a few peeks in the other forums I'd be scared too!!!!
> 
> My dh is not keen on pink either and somehow I don't think I'm into it that much either

Its all abit ott for me at the moment, and makes me feel like I'm not doing every little thing right, and I'm not going to be good enough as I'm not like that, so for me it's best I just stay out. :flower:

I'm not a girlie girl, and some baby bits are just too pink, whereas if we had a girl it would be more jeans and pretty little tops, not dresses so much. :coffee: xxxx


----------



## Huggles

I definitely don't mind you hanging around - love knowing how you're getting on :flower:


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> No worries JuFer. You're lucky having an apple tree, I would love one! I made a nutty apple loaf cake at the weekend and that was soooo yummy.
> 
> Huggles - Amarula would substitute perfectly well. I really like Amarula too and have wanted to try the recipe with it for a while now :)
> 
> *Jen - you stay here as long as you want! I'm sure I'm not the only one who is enjoying being able to join in with lots of baby talk etc without feeling daft!*
> 
> xxx

:haha::haha::haha: I have my uses then!! :happydance:

I have fallen in love with the name Jacob today, but OH doesn't like it, so now looks like my two top choices, Jacob and Olivia are to be waved good bye too. :cry: xxx


----------



## JuFer

yeah - having an apple tree (two at present but the other one is dying, so we're getting rid of it at the end of this year) has got it's positives but dh and I are a bit "apple-crumbled out" :haha: 
I always make some puree as well but I just noticed the other day that I still got some in the freezer from last year, ooops :blush:


----------



## Carreg

I love Jacob too but it's a bit popular right now cos of Twilight. But I liked it (and Jasper and Edward) before I'd even heard of Twilight!! Maybe you could slip it in as a middle name if your hubby is dead set against it as a first name?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Oh, just realised there's a Citroen C3 car here too (sorry, i'm totally not into cars :shy: ) - I never even realised that when we bought the pram!


----------



## Carreg

mmmm apple crumble. Gosh I have a craving for that right now...with custard...but I have no apples left cos I put the last of them in the loaf cake...booooo! Oooh or apple pie....with cheddar crust...hot with clotted cream....*drool* I'm so hungry this afternoon!

xxxx


----------



## JuFer

24/7 - please don't feel as though you're doing things wrong just because the girls in the other forum do things differently. I'm sure you yourself know what's best for you and your bump! So maybe yeah - staying out sounds like a good idea ;)


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> I love Jacob too but it's a bit popular right now cos of Twilight. But I liked it (and Jasper and Edward) before I'd even heard of Twilight!! Maybe you could slip it in as a middle name if your hubby is dead set against it as a first name?
> 
> xxx

I'll drop it into a conversation later. :haha: Our first choice is out due to surname - William, so now we are left with Samuel and Joshua at the moment for a boy, and Grace for a girl, although I'm not convinced.... 

I hadn't even thought of twilight, oops!! :haha: OH quite likes Harry, after Harry Potter. :kiss: xxxx


----------



## 24/7

JuFer said:


> 24/7 - please don't feel as though you're doing things wrong just because the girls in the other forum do things differently. I'm sure you yourself know what's best for you and your bump! So maybe yeah - staying out sounds like a good idea ;)

I will be avoiding, I just need to take it all at my own pace, so here is best. :flower: So thank you all. :baby: xxxx


----------



## JuFer

I love Joshua - but then again I'm biased as my nephew is called Joshua ;) Quite like Samuel as well actually ...


----------



## 24/7

JuFer said:


> I love Joshua - but then again I'm biased as my nephew is called Joshua ;) Quite like Samuel as well actually ...

It's just so difficult to decide. :baby:


----------



## 4magpies

24/7 your not allowed to go anywhere! This is your home, you can never leave we would miss you too much!!

OMG girls my boobs are killing and falling out of my bra. :haha:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and my lil bro is a Joshua!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

But then again, you still got a while to go yet :winkwink: 

I'm off home in a few minutes - gotta walk to the station as still no tube :nope: 

Catch up with you all tomorrow and enjoy your evening!!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

4magpies said:


> 24/7 your not allowed to go anywhere! This is your home, you can never leave we would miss you too much!!
> 
> OMG girls my boobs are killing and falling out of my bra. :haha:
> 
> xxx

YAY!! Thank you!! :haha:
Liking this symptom, horray!! :happydance: Although the heavy feeling comes and goes for me, my my nips feel very funny and tingly and OH says they feel different. :blush: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I just so want to be pregnant this month. I am going to be so dissapointed if not.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

4magpies said:


> I just so want to be pregnant this month. I am going to be so dissapointed if not.
> 
> xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I really hope you are, and you would be the perfect bump buddy too, so I'd be very happy!! :baby: xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks honey I would love to be bump buddies with you!! And Car!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

4magpies said:


> Thanks honey I would love to be bump buddies with you!! And Car!!
> 
> xxx

I so hope it happens for you, both of you!! :hugs:
It's so wierd, as although we were TTC, and this was the aim of the game, it is still really hard to believe that it is all real, and it's actually me it's happening to, if that makes sense? :shrug: I have been doing Carregs pregnancy tests everyday to make sure. :blush::haha: xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Bet it still seems like a dream! I guess it's weird when something you think about for so long actually happens. Like, you spend all that time imagining it, then you're really living it....


----------



## MiissMuffet

Wow you ladies talk lots! i just came in to catch up but there are many pages :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls!! 

Awww 24/7... its is real! I might be a bit like that, I'll find it hard to believe I got that lucky!!!!

xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I really hope you get your bfp hun!! When r u testing? x


----------



## Huggles

Just popping in briefly to say it seems we might have moved from NTSP (Not Trying Still Preventing) to NTHP (Not Trying Hardly Preventing)! :D

(i'm seriously starting to think we won't make it to January to stop preventing. We still won't TRY before January, but we might just stop preventing :winkwink: )

(will post more in my journal just as soon as i get a chance).


----------



## dragonhawk

Good morning and evening everyone.

Have just managed to read through the couple of pages since last night. :) I don't know how others feel, but dosen't this 'board' lend itself to having just about anyone on it???? Surely all are welcome. :D 

He he he.... Sorry I'm in a daft mood this morning, we had a nice evening last night, even though DH still has man-flu.

Keeping fingers crossed for this being 'the' month.


----------



## 4magpies

OOOoooooooooh!! Huggles?! Thats fab.

I am testing on sunday I think, will be 12DPO. AF isnt due till tuesday!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

dragonhawk said:


> Good morning and evening everyone.
> 
> Have just managed to read through the couple of pages since last night. :) I don't know how others feel, but dosen't this 'board' lend itself to having just about anyone on it???? Surely all are welcome. :D
> 
> He he he.... Sorry I'm in a daft mood this morning, we had a nice evening last night, even though DH still has man-flu.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for this being 'the' month.

It does tend to be quite an eclectic mix of people! Some NTNP, some WTT, some TTC, and some even PG! :haha: Maybe we're all just a bit confused :loopy:



4magpies said:


> OOOoooooooooh!! Huggles?! Thats fab.
> 
> I am testing on sunday I think, will be 12DPO. AF isnt due till tuesday!
> 
> xxx

By 12DPO it should show up if it's a +, even if AF isn't due yet! FX'd!!! let us know how it goes :dust:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Huggles said:


> Just popping in briefly to say it seems we might have moved from NTSP (Not Trying Still Preventing) to NTHP (Not Trying Hardly Preventing)! :D
> 
> (i'm seriously starting to think we won't make it to January to stop preventing. We still won't TRY before January, but we might just stop preventing :winkwink: )
> 
> (will post more in my journal just as soon as i get a chance).

that sounds like me!!!


----------



## 24/7

Morning Girls. :flower:

Feeling more positive than ever today, so am hoping things have turned a huge corner now, and it makes me so much happier, as this is how I always imagined I'd feel. :cloud9: I have become abit nesty already, I can't stop cleaning or planning, and have pretty much planned all my christmas presents now!! :blush::haha: 

xxxxx


----------



## Huggles

That's great news 24/7! I'm so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Dont worry huggles I will keep you all updated.

I wanna be duffed soooo bad.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Jen - so pleased for you :D Great news!

Huggles - also fab news, hurrah!

Magpies - I share your sentiment. Though am more convinced than ever that we haven't done it this month!

Another cold, misty, grey day here. Boooo. Am in quite a good mood though and looking forward to making Huggles' lavender shortbread this evening. Just hope work goes by quickly!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Glad to hear you're in a better mood today Carreg :D Enjoy making the shortbread - it really is yummy! I'm totally shocked that we're managing to only eat one a day each, i thought we'd finish it in like 2 days! 

Oooh, just remembered about the bailey's cupcake recipe - going to go search through the pages and print it quickly :D


----------



## Tattoo

I think I'm adding the Bailey's cup cakes to my Xmas hamper presents! The baskets I ordered from eBay arrived yesterday, so my Xmas shopping has officially begun.


----------



## Carreg

Ooh yay, someone else who make Christmas hampers! We baked all our presents last year, cakes, sweets, truffles, biscuits..it was great and everyone loved them!

xxx


----------



## Tattoo

I've not done it before, but I love getting home baked gifts, and we're also trying to save some money (I'm not working full time at the moment, because my last teaching contract was temporary and ended last month. I need to get back into supply work, but there's so little about right now). If I get my :bfp: any time soon, we'll need every penny!
I'm slowly deciding what to put in the hampers. So far I've chosen flap jacks, cakes and chocolate biscuits. What do you put in, Carrag?


----------



## Carreg

We made: sticky ginger cake, cranberry & pistachio biscotti, orangettes (candied orange peel in dark chocolate), nut & ginger rochers, white chocolate, pistachio & turkish delight truffles, stained glass sugar cookies...erm... a couple of other types of truffle..can't remember everything else. It took me 4 days solid int he kitchen! But so worth it.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I'm also thinking of doing some homebaked hampers for christmas. My new bread machine can supposedly make jam so at the moment i'm thinking Jam, lavender shortbread, maybe fancy cupcakes. Not sure what else yet.


----------



## Huggles

Wow, been so busy with morning with a mixture of work, DH skyping me about houses, and my friend e-mailing me about a house they are considering buying.

At the moment i'm starting to think we are no good at waiting. The PLAN was to wait until January to TTC and also to start looking at properties in Dec/Jan so that we could maybe buy a house and move end feb. Well, we all know how well my waiting til Jan to TTC is going, now it looks like we might start looking at moving sooner as well!


----------



## JuFer

good morning everyone!

what a lovely idea with the xmas hampers - it's got me thinking now if I shouldn't do this as well. certainly will save some money and is actually a useful present. mmmh.

gotta go to a fire warden assembly now - speak to you all in a bit :)


----------



## Elhaym

Carreg said:


> We made: sticky ginger cake, cranberry & pistachio biscotti, orangettes (candied orange peel in dark chocolate), nut & ginger rochers, white chocolate, pistachio & turkish delight truffles, stained glass sugar cookies...erm... a couple of other types of truffle..can't remember everything else. It took me 4 days solid int he kitchen! But so worth it.
> 
> xxx

Wow, Laura - you sound like an amazing baker! I can manage banana bread, buns and chocolate cake at a push. :haha:

4magpies - best of luck for your testing - will be thinking of you :thumbup:

Hope everyone is OK today!


----------



## Carreg

lol Nat, not sure about amazing but I love doing it!! 

Hope you're doing well :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Lunchtime!! :D
And today I have vegetable pasta, tomato and sweetcorn sauce and avorcado!! :D xxxx


----------



## Tattoo

Practice makes perfect! And baking is so much more appealing than cooking!

I'm job hunting this afternoon...ugh, I hate this feeling. :(


----------



## Huggles

you're job hunting and i'm house-hunting! :D
Trying to find a house for my friend and so looking for somewhere for us at hte same time. Just found out that we can get out of our current rental contract earlier if we find new tenants ourselves :D


----------



## Huggles

Ooooh, just remembered my daily piece of shortbread! Yummy yummy yummy *licks lips* :D


----------



## beccad

I love baking! You're right it's loads more satisfying that ordinary cooking :thumbup: I like trying different combinations of things, different flavours. 

I'm house-hunting too, although for myself :happydance: Very demoralising as there's very few nice houses around at the moment :shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

*joins the house hunting club*

Going for a viewing this weekend at a little house on a nice estate. Really need to move out of here so hoping it's OK! :D it even has a small conservatory. Just hope they will let us take the cat.

I really enjoy baking too! I'm not keen on cooking, but baking is much more fun for some reason - all those lovely smells :D Reminds me of being a kid and baking with my nanna.

Also, I am now officially NTNP! :happydance: Not starting a new pack on Friday. It's been 11 years on the pill, feels so weird to be not taking it! Here's hoping everything still works! I feel so giddy and scared at the same time :wacko:


----------



## 24/7

I've been looking at baby bits all day, and I just can't wait to get shopping!! :D 
We would live to move too, it's just so expensive.... :( xx


----------



## Huggles

Yay for officially joining the NTNP club Elhaym! :D


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks Huggles! :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

:wave: Morning!!! :wave: :D


----------



## 24/7

Morning Huggles!! :D xx


----------



## Tattoo

24/7 said:


> I've been looking at baby bits all day, and I just can't wait to get shopping!! :D
> x

Haha, I do that, and I'm not even pregnant yet!

Morning all!


----------



## Huggles

Feeling quite cold so decided to make myself some rooibos and eat my shortbread biscuit. But then whilst making the tea I started feeling down (after thinking horrible nasty thoughts about someone after reading their FB status update) so i thought Gah, bugger that, and made myself hot chocolate instead! :D


----------



## 24/7

I want a hot chocolate now!! :( xx


----------



## Elhaym

Gooooood morning all :D


----------



## Carreg

mmmm hot chocolate....there is none in my office so I have rooibos instead!

Hope everyone is ok this morning :)

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Good morning , how are we all today? I think my body is going insane, AF isn't due yet but I constantly feel like I'm about to come on only to discover lots of CM. I actually got up in the night last night thinking AF had arrived grrrrrr (tugging feeling in abdomen)

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls. I SO want to test.

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

4Magpies - not long to go! Wait it out if you can - then you won't get a false negative xxx hope you get your:bfp::dust:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm going to test at 12DPO.

Should be positive if its gonna be by then.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Hold off 4magpies, I got BFN on tuesday afternoon and BFP on thursday evening, so a couple of days makes all the difference. xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Definitely - I have no idea when to test as I've only recently come off the implant and had a chemical last month (suspected because I didn't test but AF was a week late)


ETA Congrats 24/7 xxxxx H&H 9 months!


----------



## 24/7

Thank you!! :D 
FX for BFP for you aswell and 4magpies!! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Argh I am gonna go mental today I tell you... meeting my mum for lunch so at least I cant go and buy a test! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Will power - that's what we need!!!


----------



## 24/7

4magpies said:


> Argh I am gonna go mental today I tell you... meeting my mum for lunch so at least I cant go and buy a test! :haha:
> 
> xxx

Probably a good thing. :winkwink: xx


----------



## Carreg

I reeeeeeeally want to test too, even though I'm sure I'm out! Magpies..we gotta stick together with this willpower thing...I'm figuring if I can make it Saturday then that's good!

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Morning everyone!!!!
Last day at work today for a week or so for me, so I'm making the most of this. ;)

Pleased to say man-flu and my simple cold are definitely on the way out, so we'll be able to make the most of the swimming and roller coasters. :D 

Oh and the good news.....

I got Honours in my dreaded Street dance exams, so that's 92% or more!!!!

Ha ha ha h ha..... Not sure quite how I managed that one but I'm not going to question it, just accept it graciously and run! :D


----------



## Huggles

Congrats Dragonhawk! =D&gt;


----------



## dragonhawk

Thank you Huggles.

To say I am in shock, is an understatement. ;)


----------



## 4magpies

Car! Hold out till sunday cause then I deffo will. Thats when I am testing.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Wow, that's awesome dragonhawk, congrats!! I hope your day flies by for you :)

Magpies - Sunday?! That's craaaaaaazy talk! :p Though, I'm going to see Felix on Saturday so may be too busy to test (who am I kidding, it'll be the first thing I want to do on Saturday morning!)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well I may test on saturday if you are... :haha:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol :lol: I will TRY to hold out til Sunday, just for you! If I cave I will post and let you know :D

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

:juggle::headspin:Thank you Carreg.:dance:


----------



## Carreg

Magpies - Just bought two FRER's from Amazon for £6 delivered...they'll be here by 12 tomorrow...uh-oh....(hurrah for Amazon Prime!)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Mine have been dispatched from ebay so should be here today or tomorrow, saturday at the latest, I have that one in my drawer still though, will make me feel better about it if I have 2 more to fall back on if AF ends up late.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL you 2 are impossible! :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Haha...

You okay huggles? Whats your plans for the weekend?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I'm fine. Nothing much planned for the weekend. Was supposed to have lunch with my cousin but she just postponed it to supper on monday. So at the moment i've got nothing planned.


----------



## Elhaym

I'm getting excited for your test day, 4magpies! x

I keep having to stop myself going and buying ICs online - I really don't need them yet but so tempted :D


----------



## 4magpies

I am off work so gonna have a clean and just relax, maybe go to the city (manchester) and see some friends on friday night for a coffee and a donut (crispy kremes!!) yum!!

El, I keep forgetting that your really close to me! :haha:

I was like that about the IC's the other day. I didnt buy any and I am glad cause I would be testing now!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

*spreads some willpower* 
good afternoon ladies - hope you're all doing well


----------



## Huggles

I think i might steal some of that willpower JuFer and use it to stop myself throwing my pc out the window! It's driving me bonkers! Keeps freezing and giving me white screens and is just generally not doing what it should today :growlmad:

And just to prove my point it's taken me about 10 min just to be able to post this short message!


----------



## JuFer

lol huggles - feel free to take us much willpower as you want ;)
I hate when this happens... and usually the first thing they say in IT support is "have you rebooted your PC" - well no it hasn't really crossed my mind :dohh:

hope you'll get it fixed soon :flower:


----------



## Carreg

JuFer said:


> I hate when this happens... and usually the first thing they say in IT support is "have you rebooted your PC" - well no it hasn't really crossed my mind :dohh:

Don't know if you've watched The IT Crowd but they set up an automatic phone-answering thingy with a tape which just says 'Hello IT, have you tried turning it off and on?' every time the phone rings cos that is all they ever say to sort out problems :D

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL! Actually, I haven't rebooted it! :blush: - but it's Microsoft Outlook that's buggering it all up - that's what's causing all the problems and slowness. It does it sometimes, no idea why. But maybe i should just try rebooting to save my sanity for the last 2 hours!
(just delivered a phone message by hand cos it was quicker than trying to send the message via e-mail!)


----------



## JuFer

LOL - but then if it's an Outlook problem not sure if that would help anyways ;) It's just funny, coz as Carreg says - it's the standard response from the helpdesks :growlmad: ...and I haven't watched the IT crowd :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Ok, just rebooted in case it helps. Will find out soon enough.
As I was shutting everything down though and hitting Restart I got the wonderful message "this program is not responding" I'm like "no sh*t sherlock!" :dohh:


----------



## JuFer

:laugh2:


----------



## Huggles

I feel like chocolate now. Almost tempted enough to go and buy some at the tuckshop outside but i don't think i will - I don't like the lady that owns it so I try my best never to buy from it! :smug: (although i really do feel like chocolate...)

Thinking of making pork neck steaks cooked with apple and served on couscous (with mushrooms in it) for supper.


----------



## Elhaym

I am absolutely in love with Moss from the IT Crowd. :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Well, funnily enough, rebooting my pc seemed to do the trick! Wish i'd thought of it 5 hours earlier!

Drinking tea now to try and get rid of my urge for chocolate :D


----------



## Huggles

It's quite annoying at work at the moment cos there's this bit of work i really need to do that takes quite a bit of time to do - I have to edit a publication into 3 different versions by cutting out different sections - it was supposed to go out yesterday but it wasn't ready yet so i was hoping to do it today so i could send it out but now they've decided they're first going to wait for some parliamentry speech on tv in case certain adjustments need to be made. That's only coming on in about 10 minutes i think and then they have to watch the whole speech and then make the adjustments and only then will i get it to start working on which means i won't get it out before tomorrow - 2 days late!


----------



## Carreg

Elhaym said:


> I am absolutely in love with Moss from the IT Crowd. :haha:

LOL he is quite amazing! Hva eyou seent he enw series? He is super-awesome in that :D I have a big soft spot for Roy though :D And Douglas makes me laugh loads in the new series too. Think the best character of all was Richmond though..just cos he was so..well, weird :D

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Ok, change of plans for supper - DH has just announced he wants homemade pizza! (that's what comes from watching Jamie Oliver's 'Jamie at Home' on tv last night!) :pizza:


----------



## Carreg

woooo homemade pizza! I love doing homemade pizza :D What toppings are you doing?

We're eating out tonight as I have my hair chop so OH will eat in the pub while he waits. I will be spoilt with wine and pistachios at the salon! Or maybe not wine this time after last night's debacle. Vomiting in the salon would not be good!! Maybe I'll stick with coffee!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - definitely stay away from the wine - don't want vomit mixed in with hair on the floor!

Not sure what toppings i'm gonna put on yet. Bought russians (spicy sausages), back bacon, pecorino (similar to parmesan), avo and portobello mushrooms. Also have feta and olives and of course mozzarella. Will decide what all goes on as we make it - or might do a mix of everything but think that woudl be overkill LoL. Dumped the ingredients in the bread maker and am letting it mix me some dough :D Decided to sit back and relax this evening and let DH do the dishes - he doesn't know yet :haha:
Last night i was rushing around looking at a potential house for my friend after doing some grocery shopping and then came home to find DH playing X-box. I then proceeded to make supper and start on our mega load of dirty dishes while he continued to play games. He then said when i was nearing the end of the dishes that i should leave some he would finish washing them. So i did. Naturally he didn't get around to washing teh rest so they are still there. So i've just decided having gotten home from the shops and starting the dough that tonight i am sitting back with my feet up, watching tv and writing on BnB while he can come home from work and wash dishes and make pizza :D

Oooh, and Jamie Oliver is now busy making chocolate risotto on tonight's programme!


----------



## 24/7

We always have homemade pizza on a saturday with potato wedges!! :D xx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Home made pizza is so much better!


----------



## Huggles

Well we landed up making calzone instead of pizza but it's basically the same thing, just pizza folded in half :D
I put russians (spicy sausage), bacon, mushrooms, feta, pecorino and garlic on mine. DH added olives to his. Then we had avo on the side cos i don't like the avo to be cooked but being calzone instead of pizza you also can't add it afterwards. So we just had it on the side and took a bite of it with each bite of calzone :D Was really yummy. Got leftovers for lunch today :D

I'm in a really good happy mood today - the sky is clear and looking like it's going to be a gorgeous day, it's friday, and i'm just generally feeling cheerful :D Should be quite busy at work as well as i should finally get the publication i'm supposed to edit so hopefully the time will go by nice and quickly.

How was your haircut Carreg?


----------



## 24/7

Your pizza sounds yummy!! What's on the menu for tonight? We have just done a big shop so have lots to choose from.... But will see what my cravings ask for later and see if I have it in!! :D
Glad your feeling happy today, hope you have a good day. Day off for me again today, yippee!! xx


----------



## Tattoo

Morning all!
Yesterday's talk of testing is making me itchy to test too! But I know my tests won't show a thing. I'm going to hold out for another week, and test next Saturday morning.


----------



## Huggles

Tattoo your cycle sounds similar to mine as AF is due for me next Saturday, Sunday at the latest. On the off chance that nothing shows by Monday I'll buy a test, but will keep it til Wed morning as that is Jarrod's due date so IF there is anything i think it would be awesome to find out on his due date - his special present to us. But i seriously doubt there will be anything unless one of DH's :spermy: escaped before he pulled out! But not holding out much hope for that.

24/7 i'm thinking for supper tonight i'll do what i was planning for last night - pork neck steaks served on couscous, with Carreg's onion gravy and then we still have portobello mushrooms left from the pizza so gonna grate some pecorino on those and grill them


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh, could I have the gravy recipe please? I can't buy gravy but maybe could make some!! :D Dinner sounds yummy, I'll be there!! xx


----------



## Tattoo

Huggles said:


> Tattoo your cycle sounds similar to mine as AF is due for me next Saturday, Sunday at the latest. On the off chance that nothing shows by Monday I'll buy a test, but will keep it til Wed morning as that is Jarrod's due date so IF there is anything i think it would be awesome to find out on his due date - his special present to us. But i seriously doubt there will be anything unless one of DH's :spermy: escaped before he pulled out! But not holding out much hope for that.

Aww, that would be lovely! I really hope that works out for you both.

My AF is due Monday 20th, so I'm a couple of days behind you. I've got some 10miu IC test strips, and I figure I should get a decent result two days before my AF.


----------



## Huggles

:dust: good luck Tattoo!


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> Ooooh, could I have the gravy recipe please? I can't buy gravy but maybe could make some!! :D Dinner sounds yummy, I'll be there!! xx

Carreg, hope you don't mind me sharing your recipe - you get full credit! :flower:

Here it is:


Spoiler
Onion Gravy

The basic is finely dice some onion, bacon and mushrooms and saute them for a bit, then shake in some beef stock powder and some flour and mix it about to make it sticky, wait about 30 seconds then bosh in some water (a bit at a time, stirring after each addition to make sure it's all incorporated and smooth) to the desired consistency, let it simmer for a bit and thicken then splash in some red wine to bring it back to the consistency you want and serve.

Ok, time for me to do some work! :coffee:


----------



## Carreg

No problem with you sharing Huggles! 24/7 - Just sorry the recipe is a bit vague but I tend to just make it up as I go along!!

Well ladies, it's Frrrriiiiiiiiddddaaaaaaayyyy!! Wooo! Today could be interesting as my boss accidentally took an extra strong sleeping tablet instead of her anti-smoking tablet so she is kinda falling asleep ever 2 seconds! My temp is up from 36.71 to 36.89 today after slowly dropping so I am hoping this might be a good sign? Probably find it's just a fluke though and will be down again tomorrow but who knows!

How is everyone else doing today?

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Huggles and Carreg, will be having this tonight with my sausages and mash now!! :D xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Yay Carreg, I want bump buddies!! :D
Got a 3+ on a digi today so happy about that, just want a scan now though!! :p xxx


----------



## Carreg

Well I will try my best for you Jen!! Trying not to get my hopes up as I'm sure it will drop again tomorrow and just be a fluke!!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Has anyone used the Tesco tests? I bought 2 last night in a fit of silliness (when I have 2 FRER's arriving today!) and was wondering how good they are and if I can use them in advance on AF being due?

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I've used them before, not been pregnant when I have though, so have all been negative.... :p 

My friend got her BFP on the sainsburys verion, and said they were good though and then confirmed with a digi, so I think it would be ok!! xxxxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL about your boss Carreg! Fx'd your temp is a good sign :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

FX'd Car!

Lost my PMA, think I am out!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

No, you can't lose your PMA now - just one (or two) days til testing!!!

It's really hard trying to do my work when i'm totally addicted to BnB! :haha:


----------



## Carreg

Thanks magpies! I think I need your protection against Huggles, she is tempting me with testing tomorrow morning, tomorrow evening, Sunday morning and Sunday evening as I have so many tests!! Help *hides behind magpies' willpower force-field*

And you hold onto that PMA missy or there'll be trouble :trouble:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Haha... 

Test saturday morning if you have so many, then if BFN test sunday?

I wont be testing till sunday.

I just feel like crying today girls, I dunno why, just feel really down and upset and feel I am out out out.

It will be a BFN on sunday so I dont know why I am bothering.

All my symptoms have disappeared!

xxxx


----------



## Carreg

Don't be disheartened :hugs: You don't know what it will be until you test so just hold out til then....and even then it's not over til the witch arrives. I know it's hard hun, I was feeling just like you a few days ago but I am now grasping at any little thing (like my temp rising even though I am sure it will be a fluke!!) to keep me hoping until I test. Chin up :hugs: :flow:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Don't be disheartened yet 4magpies, I had all my AF symptoms, and got a BFP, stay positive lady. xxx


----------



## Huggles

I think the loss of PMA is our way of protecting ourselves against possible disappointment. But rather try and focus on the fun and excitement and IF it is a bfn then just remember there's always next month! Chin up ladies :D


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> Thanks magpies! I think I need your protection against Huggles, she is tempting me with testing tomorrow morning, tomorrow evening, Sunday morning and Sunday evening as I have so many tests!! Help *hides behind magpies' willpower force-field*
> xxx

:trouble: :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

On NHS I'm not allowed a scan until 12 weeks, but I really want one to put my mind and rest, so is it silly to book and pay for one at 7 weeks? I have had a google and it seems you wont see much before then, but ideally I want one now!! :D xx


----------



## Huggles

Not silly at all! I had my first one at 8 weekd (although measurements said 7 weeks) - you can definitely see a heartbeat. Baby just looks like a blob though but a very reassuring blob with a fluttering heartbeat :D


----------



## 4magpies

I am going to demand a scan and if not will pay for one at 7/8 weeks just to put my mind at rest from previous experience.

Thats why I have lost my PMA huggles, dont want to build myself up to be knocked down, and there is always that I ovulated from my bad side this month and hopefully it will be my good next month.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> Not silly at all! I had my first one at 8 weekd (although measurements said 7 weeks) - you can definitely see a heartbeat. Baby just looks like a blob though but a very reassuring blob with a fluttering heartbeat :D

I have rung and they can fit me in on 2nd October. :happydance: xx


----------



## Huggles

Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## Carreg

I have no idea what the ante natal care is like here but when I was pg with Felix we had ONE scan at 16 weeks and THAT WAS IT. AND they had a policy of not disclosing the sex (even though I didn't want to know that time) because of the high ethnic diversity and the problems they had with people of certain backgrounds aborting girls just because they were girls! And I was only in Portsmouth!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

4magpies said:


> I am going to demand a scan and if not will pay for one at 7/8 weeks just to put my mind at rest from previous experience.
> 
> Thats why I have lost my PMA huggles, dont want to build myself up to be knocked down, and there is always that I ovulated from my bad side this month and hopefully it will be my good next month.
> 
> xxx

Now THAT's more like it! :thumbup:

But i know what you mean about not wanting to be disappointed. Even though i know there's like less than 1% that I am pregnant (DH pulled out) I can't help but have an inkling of a wonder and hope.


----------



## Carreg

Yay Jen, that's awesome!! Can I ask how much it's costing you? I really want to have a 'reassurance' scan if possible (unless the care here is really great and I get one anyway) and definitely a 3D one later on

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> I have no idea what the ante natal care is like here but when I was pg with Felix we had ONE scan at 16 weeks and THAT WAS IT. AND they had a policy of not disclosing the sex (even though I didn't want to know that time) because of the high ethnic diversity and the problems they had with people of certain backgrounds aborting girls just because they were girls! And I was only in Portsmouth!!
> 
> xxx

Geez, that's hectic! Here most doctor's scan at every appointment, so i had my first scan at 8 weeks, then another at 11 weeks, the 13 week FA scan, another normal one at 17/18 weeks, the 22 week FA scan and then normal doctor one at 23 weeks!

Next time though he said i would have even more appointments due to having to get the stitch etc, so i will have even more scans next time!


----------



## Elhaym

Carreg said:


> I have no idea what the ante natal care is like here but when I was pg with Felix we had ONE scan at 16 weeks and THAT WAS IT. AND they had a policy of not disclosing the sex (even though I didn't want to know that time) because of the high ethnic diversity and the problems they had with people of certain backgrounds aborting girls just because they were girls! And I was only in Portsmouth!!
> 
> xxx

How awful! Seems really odd to only have one scan - I thought there were at least 3 or 4 you had to have? (I am a total noob as this as you can tell!)

Hope everyone is well this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Carreg

Nat - I think they just lumped all the scans in to one, so I got a growth check, a nuchal translucency test and bloods etc all done at once. The MW had been round to my house and done a heartbeat check at 8 weeks and at every MW appointment after that but just the one scan, unless there was cause for concern. I am hoping that it will be better round here (as I'm in the Home Counties now, darling) and I'll get a dating scan, a growth scan, a nuchal scan and my paid for 3D but not holding out much hope!!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I will hopefully have 5;

One at 7/8 weeks,
NHS @ 12 weeks
sexing private @ 16 weeks,
NHS @ 20 weeks.
private 3D @ 30+ weeks.

OH really wants a 3D one and I really want an early gender one so its win win!

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

I don't think you could ever have too many - we'd all be getting scans weekly if we could, I'm sure :haha:

I'm still deliberating over gender. I'd really like to be team yellow, but I don't know if I could hold out....


----------



## Carreg

I'd like to be team yellow but I think I will find out. It's a surprise whenever you find out really! OH doesn't mind but will see what he says when it comes to it!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Yay, lunch time! pizza time! Time to make the office reek of garlic! :haha:
And best of all - time to catch up on BnB!!!


----------



## Huggles

We're no good at waiting to find out the sex so with Jarrod we were lucky enough to get a sneak peak as early as 13 weeks at the FA scan (nuchal translucency scan).

Next time i'm pretty sure we'd check again. My rule of thumb though is that if they say it's a boy it is a boy, but if they say it's a girl there's still a chance it's a boy so don't buy too much pink too soon.


----------



## Carreg

lol good rule Huggles!! When I was pg with Felix I just *knew* all the way through that he was a boy so it wasn't much surprise really!! Would quite like a girl this time but not fussed!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I also "knew" Jarrod was a boy! My gynae does this fun little maths thing to predict the gender (just for fun) and he reckoned it was a girl. I asked him what his success rating with the equation was and he said only about 60% so far. So i said "oh, ok, cos i think i'm having a boy" - that was at 8 weeks. So he wrote that down too and said that i probably was having a boy then cos mother's intuition is correct 80% of the time! When we went for our 13 week FA scan i told DH that if they said it's a girl we mustn't take it as too definite, but if they said it's a boy then it definitely is. The whole scan the cord was between his legs and htey couldn't see. Then just at the end of the scan, as she was about to give up she suddenly got all excited and said she'd caught a glimpse. She said she was 95% certain it was a boy. Later scans confirmed that and at our 22 week FA scan we got a very very clear view - both in 2D and 3D ! Then when he was born it was confirmed for sure.

Weird though how we just "know" what the gender is.


----------



## Huggles

i have no idea what i want next time. I keep thinking about it and trying to decide if i want a girl next time or another boy. But just can't decide so i reckon we'll be happy whatever it is, just so long as we get to keep it.


----------



## 24/7

OMG!!!!!
Had eggs for breakfast and afterwards I could smell a really horrible smell, but assumed it was the after smell of the eggs, so opened some more windows to try and get rid of it, but it seemed to get worse, and smelt of poo, so shut the windows again as I thought it was probably the horses in the field next door. But it still got worse and then remembered the bedroom windows were open so went to shut them, and when I got there the windows inside and out, the windowsil, the curtains, the wall and everything surrounding the window was covered in black/purple bird poo, I just wanted to cry!! On went my rubber gloves and I had to started scrubbing everything, and ugh it was so stubborn to get off, and I can't reach all of the window surround outside, and the whole place still stinks. :( I am now officially a hater of birds!! Have thrown the curtains outside and don't really know what to do with them, as don't really want to wash them, but I don't want to buy new ones either. Have now showered and calmed down a little but, but still.... :( xx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - sorry, shouldn't be laughing, but it just all sounds so funny! :haha:
But here's some :hugs: to keep you calm :)


----------



## Carreg

OMG Jen!! What the hell sort of birds do you have by your house?? Sounds like they have been eating some sort of berries (maybe blackberries?). Poor you :hugs: You could try washing the curtains on a REALLY hot wash? Or getting them dry cleaned?

xxx


----------



## 24/7

If it was anyone telling the story, I'd laugh!! :p
The whole window was covered, I have no idea how it poo'd so much!! 

I can't find a window cleaner to come and finish the job either, I need a ladder!xx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - Super bird! Getting you back for eating eggs :D


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> OMG Jen!! What the hell sort of birds do you have by your house?? Sounds like they have been eating some sort of berries (maybe blackberries?). Poor you :hugs: You could try washing the curtains on a REALLY hot wash? Or getting them dry cleaned?
> 
> xxx

Washing the curtains really hot will shrink them! You could chuck a teaspoon of bicarb in the machine with them tho and some vinegar in the softener draw - helps disinfect.


----------



## Carreg

depends what material they are?

Bicarb and vinegar is a good idea though...and cleans the washing machine too!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

The are just cotton, nothing special. :)
Yuck, the smell is disappeaing a little bit now, just flapping now that it was dangerous to have cleaned it up for the beanie, although I wore gloves, have had a shower etc. :( x


----------



## Huggles

I washed 100% cotton (bull denim) curtains on a 40 degree wash according to the label and they shrank almost 30cm!!!!! I returned them (it was 10 months after i bought them).


----------



## Huggles

Yay, a few hours and 3 computers later, finally finished my work :D :happydance:


----------



## 24/7

Might give them a wash later then. :)
Am desperately trying to find a window cleaner to come and finish cleaning the outside and the bits I can't reach but nobody wants to come out, and the place still stinks. :( xx


----------



## Carreg

well done Huggles!! Back from my lunchtime trip out now :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Are you going to use the tests you sent me this weekend Carreg? They are so brilliant, I'm still using them and they have always been instant, even when I first got my BFP. xx


----------



## Carreg

I will use them to help pad out my proper tests I think! I used them last month but obviously was not pg so all negatives and a bit scared they will just give me evaps or something. How many days before AF did you use the ones I sent you and get a positive? And was it faint or really obvious? I am 4 days pre-AF so think it might be a bit soon!
xxx


----------



## 24/7

I got my BFP on FRER 12 dpo, which was a week and a day before AF was due, next day did a digi and got 1-2 weeks, then day after started with your ones, and all have been strong positives, that have come up within a few seconds, and then straight away got darker and darker. xxx


----------



## Carreg

hmmm might give one a go tomorrow or something then... I know I'm out this month anyway so don't know why I'm bothering!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> Yay Jen, that's awesome!! Can I ask how much it's costing you? I really want to have a 'reassurance' scan if possible (unless the care here is really great and I get one anyway) and definitely a 3D one later on
> 
> xxx

Only just saw this post, as you all chatted so much while I was scrubbing my windows!! :winkwink: We are paying £99 for the scan with babybond, and for me it is money well spent. Because of my coeliac disease the pregnancy is classed as high risk, but that still doesn't entitle me to an NHS early scan, it just means after 20 weeks I will be scanned every other week. I just want to know he or she is in there and is safe an well. :cloud9:

Scan is all booked for for 2nd October at 10.20. :happydance: xxx


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> hmmm might give one a go tomorrow or something then... I know I'm out this month anyway so don't know why I'm bothering!!
> 
> xxx

PMA young lady!! :growlmad:

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Carreg

ooh that's a really reasonable price! There are a few places round here that I can go to so hoping I can find one as reasonable (being in the Home Counties has it's drawbacks...everything costing a buggery load to start with!)

xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol I ran out of PMA about 4 days ago when my temp started dropping!! The massive rise today only gave me a little bit more but that has gone now as I am convinced it was a fluke!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> ooh that's a really reasonable price! There are a few places round here that I can go to so hoping I can find one as reasonable (being in the Home Counties has it's drawbacks...everything costing a buggery load to start with!)
> 
> xxx

There were so many to chose from, it just so happens babybond in Surrey is pretty close to us, and I know quite alot of other ladies on here have had gone experiences with the company, so hopefully it will be good. We are hoping to have a gender scan there too, and it comes as a package and you get a 3D/4D scan later on too, which will be really nice. :cloud9: I always told myself before I got pregnant that I would be relaxed and chilled, and er now, well, I'm not quite so much. :haha: Coeliac carries alot of risks with miscarriage and still birth, so it's hard to put all the worries aside all of the time, but I'm doing my best. xxx


----------



## Carreg

FX'd for everything being ok....I'm sure it will be. I'm so excited about following your pregnancy on here (if you stick around!) :)


xxx


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> FX'd for everything being ok....I'm sure it will be. I'm so excited about following your pregnancy on here (if you stick around!) :)
> 
> 
> xxx

I won't be going anyway!! :blush::haha:
You are all my BnB friends, so your stuck with me. :haha: xxx


----------



## Huggles

That's one of the drawbacks of such "specialist" threads - as soon as you make friends someone goes and gets pregnant and has to move! Hopefully we avoid the admin and manage to keep 24/7 here covertly!


----------



## 24/7

You can have a TTC journal until 12 weeks, so I should be safe until then atleast. :D xx


----------



## Laelani

Hey all just wanted to let you all know that I am moving back to WTT :cry: We just decided even NTNP is too risky right now and are going back to WTT until February/March when our finances clear up and a few other things. I'll still check in periodically though. If you ladies need to find me click the link below to my journal. :)


----------



## Huggles

Yay! =D&gt; and after that we'll hide you under our coats and hope they don't notice :D


----------



## Huggles

Aah, sorry to see you go Laelani - but best to do what is right for you and DH at the moment.


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> Yay! =D&gt; and after that we'll hide you under our coats and hope they don't notice :D

Lets hope I have a small bump, and then there is a good chance of hiding me for longer. :haha:
My stomach has gone quite hard now, so hopefully that is a good thing, nothing has changed to look at it though yet. :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## 24/7

Carreg, can you use beef stock cubes for your gravy? I can't find stock powder.... :( xx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - you won't see anythign at 5 weeks! But mine also felt hard - was really weird - the closest i've ever come to feeling like i have a 6-pack :haha:

I think most bumps only start showing at around 12 weeks and even then it's really slight.


----------



## Huggles

good grief, with all this chatting going on i'm not getting a chance to cut and paste my notes into my journal!


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> LoL - you won't see anythign at 5 weeks! But mine also felt hard - was really weird - the closest i've ever come to feeling like i have a 6-pack :haha:
> 
> I think most bumps only start showing at around 12 weeks and even then it's really slight.

I have never had a six pack or anything similar, so for me it's really wierd too. :haha:
I'd like a small bump for as long as possible, I'm only very small and slim, so a huge bump would be very odd on me!! I was 4lbs when I was born, and my brothers 5lbs2oz and 6lbs, so chances are it will be quite a small too, although it may suprise me. :baby: xxx


----------



## Huggles

I've also never had a 6-pack, always had a podgy/flabby tummy so it was really weird having it feel hard!

You probably will have quite a small bump for quite long if you are small.


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> I've also never had a 6-pack, always had a podgy/flabby tummy so it was really weird having it feel hard!
> 
> You probably will have quite a small bump for quite long if you are small.

Time will tell.... :happydance: xxx


----------



## Carreg

Jen - yes you can, but crumble them up :) I buy Knorr stock powder/granules if that helps btw but it may not be GF!

xxx


----------



## baby.love

Carreg said:


> I have no idea what the ante natal care is like here but when I was pg with Felix we had ONE scan at 16 weeks and THAT WAS IT. AND they had a policy of not disclosing the sex (even though I didn't want to know that time) because of the high ethnic diversity and the problems they had with people of certain backgrounds aborting girls just because they were girls! *And I was only in Portsmouth!!*
> 
> xxx

OMG Laura was Felix born in St Mary's Portsmouth? I only ask as i lived down in Pompey for 10 years!!! Thats where Ella & Ethan were born :cloud9: I only moved away 5 years ago :)

Hey girls

:happydance: for Friday! Been mega busy this week what with Ethan starting school, had a few incidents with him falling over at playtime :dohh: But he is ok and loving school.

I hope everyone is well xxx :kiss:


----------



## Carreg

baby.love said:


> OMG Laura was Felix born in St Mary's Portsmouth? I only ask as i lived down in Pompey for 10 years!!! Thats where Ella & Ethan were born :cloud9: I only moved away 5 years ago :)


Oooh hello Leah, you have been awful quiet!! I was only in Portsmouth for the first 6 months of my pregnancy because then I moved back to Wales but my scan was at St Marys :) We lived in Eastney and walked all the way which was a bit uncomfy with my very full bladder!! I planned a home birth so he wouldn't have been born there anyway. Small world though!! Whereabouts did you live?

So glad that Ethan is enjoying school and doing well :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> Jen - yes you can, but crumble them up :) I buy Knorr stock powder/granules if that helps btw but it may not be GF!
> 
> xxx

I have found some different beef ock cubes, yippee!! :D How many will I need please? :blush: xx


----------



## Huggles

Glad to hear Ethan is enjoying school.


----------



## Carreg

Jen, it depends on your taste really. I use two cos I like a strong flavour and then I don't need any extra salt :lol: start with 1 and when you've made the gravy up give it a taste, if you think it's nice then leave it if you want more flavour then add another one!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> Jen, it depends on your taste really. I use two cos I like a strong flavour and then I don't need any extra salt :lol: start with 1 and when you've made the gravy up give it a taste, if you think it's nice then leave it if you want more flavour then add another one!
> 
> xxx

Thanks chef!! :happydance: Which reminds me its time for junior masterchef!! :blush: I so hope my job don't find me anything to do and this is my life for the next 8 months!! :haha: xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol it'd be nice to be paid to sit at home until maternity leave wouldn't it??

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> lol it'd be nice to be paid to sit at home until maternity leave wouldn't it??
> 
> xxx

Very nice!! :happydance: Sadly after thursday I'll have something to do until maternity leave, so best make the most of it!! :haha: xxx


----------



## baby.love

Laura i lived all over the place :lol:

Northend mainly though :) 

Yes i have been quiet girls, Sorry :) Just been getting into routine with Ethan. x


----------



## Huggles

Change of plans for my dinner (surprise surprise). Just discovered i don't actually have pork neck steaks which i really thought i did have so gonna make lamb chops instead.


----------



## 24/7

Right girls, what do I want for dinner?

1. Toad in the hole, mash, veg and gravy
2. Mustard chicken with roast potato and veg
3. Spagetti bolognaise

?????!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

toad in the hole!


----------



## 24/7

I think thats my choice too, just means a trip to the shop. :p xx


----------



## Carreg

TOAD!!!! Oh yes! Mmmmmmm

xxx


----------



## JuFer

good afternoon girls - I've finally woken up :( have come down with the flu or something and decided to skip work today and stay in bed :cry:

anyways - just catching up on everything at the moment. hope everyone has had/is having a good day!!!

oh and 24/7 - I vote for toad in the hole too :flower:


----------



## Huggles

Hi JuFer, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Hope it clears up soon :flower:


----------



## Carreg

Hope you feel better soon JuFer!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## JuFer

thanks huggles - my dh has had a cough all week so I'm not too surprised he's passed it on but he didn't have the whole body achy feeling that you only tend to get with the flu :shrug: so no idea what's going on.


----------



## Carreg

Maaaaaybeeee you're up the duff?!

xxxx


----------



## JuFer

LOL Carreg - don't start on me now ;)

There's a small chance BUT I'm not going to get worked up about it... yet ;) My AF is due tomorrow but I promised myself I won't by a HPT until next week as I'm not sure that my cycles are back to normal yet. It's only the second cycle after coming off BCP.


----------



## Carreg

Well, you know, those ladies are nagging me over on my journal so I think it's really only fair that I get to do some too!!!

If AF is due tomorrow then I think you should join me in the Great Testing Experience tomorrow first thing!!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

LOL - well I suppose I wasn't quite so innocent in all that nagging ;)

I'm not going to the shops before tomorrow so testing will be out of the question until at least sunday (preferrably next week). I'm quite determined in keeping to my promise - can you tell :haha:


----------



## Huggles

Ah, where's the fun in that?! I think it should be Sunday - Carreg, JuFer and 4 magpies all on sunday morning! :D


----------



## Carreg

Bah...rubbish answer :lol:

I was so determined to get to Sunday as AF is due Tuesday but my resolve is slipping now...you know Saturday is _awfully close_ to Sunday...and well...hmmm no excuse really is there?

xxx


----------



## JuFer

LOL - you girls, seriously!!!
Well, IF we go shopping tomorrow I may pick up some tests then. Couldn't possibly keep you waiting, could I :winkwink:


----------



## 24/7

Been and got the rest of my bits for toad in the hole, so now to get cooking, zzz!! xx


----------



## Carreg

enjoy your toad Jen!!

xxx


----------



## JuFer

alrighty lovely ladies - I'm off to pick up dh from the station. hope you'll all have a great weekend and I may, just possibly take a sneak tomorrow for any news from Carreg ;)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Grrr.... Just dropped a pile of plates on the floor and they smashed. :(


----------



## Huggles

Ah no - shame man!

Just eaten supper - was yummy. Used a bit too much wine in the gravy but other than that it was all nice :)


----------



## 24/7

Hic.... :p
Mine is just waiting for OH to get home and then its eating time!! :D xx


----------



## 24/7

Well dinner was AMAZING!! :D When I cook I have a terrible habit of things going wrong, and aside from plate dropping and then after dropping some carrots, all was well and it tasted fantastic, and the gravy just made it perfect!! Thanks Carreg!! xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Glad it tasted good 24/7!


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> Glad it tasted good 24/7!

Big hit with the 24's!! :happydance: OH hates gravy and even he liked it! :haha: xxx


----------



## Carreg

Sorry about the plates (and carrots!) Jen, but glad the supper, and the gravy, were a hit. Good to hear that Mr 24 liked it too :) Just had my supper and it was yummmmmmmy. Having a sneaky choc from my latest selection from the Chocolate Tasting Club (5* fortified uber alcoholic ones!) now then settling down to start watching season 2 of True blood on blu ray :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Oh yes, very happy here tonight!! :D
Just off for our evening walk, eastenders, then some bits we have on the sky box, good times!! xx


----------



## Huggles

Morning all! :hi:

well, today is a gorgeous day - the sun is shining, the birds are singing, the sky is clear :D

Got some :laundry: going, just finished :hangwashing: the first load. Cooked us a lovely breakfast - bacon, fried egg on toast, russian sausage, portobello mushrooms and baby tomatoes! Now all i still need to do is :dishes: DH has just gone out to an appointment and then later we are going to go for a drive to check out an area that has really nice big houses for a very reasonable price - just not sure if it's an area we'd like to live in or if it's a bit dodgy, so going to go have a look before we get too excited at the houses. Then we might go look for a new rug for our lounge and possibly also take a drive to the casino to just go walk around and maybe have coffee and cake (although we might leave that for another weekend).
Tomorrow i'm going with my mom to see my brother's new place and then she is going to take my brother and i out to lunch. Should be really nice as i haven't seen my brother in ages - he's at 'varsity at the moment and we just never seem to get together.


----------



## 24/7

Sounds like a fab weekend!! :D
We have just had bacon sandwiches, then off to get ready and off to look for some new curtains, another look at the old ones and they are not really able to be saved, luckily they were here when we moved in and I always disliked them, so a good excuse to get some new ones with our wedding vouchers!! xxxx


----------



## Huggles

LoL - see, the bird poo was all for a reason! who can tell if it's a good thing or a bad thing?! :D


----------



## 24/7

New curtains = GOOD
Smell that remains = BAD


:D:D:D


----------



## Huggles

What DH would say: Smartass! :D


----------



## 24/7

Haha!! :D
I can't see any curtains I like on the website for the shop we have a voucher for, grr!! x


----------



## Huggles

well that sucks!

I just finished :dishes: and hung up the last load of washing :hangwashing: so now i'm free! :D


----------



## 24/7

Duvet morning for me now, happy days!! :D
Waiting until it stops raining before going out now!! 
Well done on all the jobs!! xx


----------



## Huggles

I'm trying to find on the map where this area is that we're going to check out later but i can't find it. I really hope it's a decent area although i doubt it - there are really nice big houses there for very cheap price. Our other option so far is a different area but the houses we'd be looking at are very much smaller. We don't have a big budget for a house so need to look in the cheap areas but the ones with big houses for cheap price are very dodgy areas :( So i'm hoping this i like quite a new area and still nice.


----------



## 24/7

Its so difficult isn't it, we could afford a big house, in a horrible area, or a one bedroom flat in a nice area, hmmm!! :p
What sort of things are you looking for in a house? xx


----------



## Huggles

that sounds exactly like us!

I want 3 bedrooms.

I would like a small garden area, a garage, an en-suite bathroom.


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> that sounds exactly like us!
> 
> I want 3 bedrooms.
> 
> I would like a small garden area, a garage, an en-suite bathroom.

Just what we want too!! :kiss: But it means moving so far away, and out of our lovely area. :shrug: xx


----------



## Elhaym

Good afternoon all :D

I have just been very naughty and bought a digi thermometer with some OPKs. Ooops....


----------



## Huggles

Elhaym said:


> Good afternoon all :D
> 
> I have just been very naughty and bought a digi thermometer with some OPKs. Ooops....

LoL - Oops! :thumbup:


----------



## Huggles

Well, DH came home, we checked google maps but still couldnt' find the area exactly, then the internet went down so we decided to just go drive around. We first went to look at rugs but didn't find anything we like definitely and they are so expensive we wanted to be sure. Then on the way back to the car we wondered into a computer shop and somehow wondered out with a 1Tb external hardrive! :blush: then we decided we didn't have enough money left for a rug afterall so decided to go driving and looking at properties. We still didn't find that one specific area but saw a bunch of nice houses so decided we will go on a sunday (maybe next week) and drive around again because all the show houses are on sunday then we can go in and walk around a few and find out the prices.

So now we're home again and i've decided we can have boerewors and rolls for lunch, but i need to first make the rolls so i've got the breadmaker working hard mixing the dough, but it'll take about 2 hours before lunch is ready (about 4pm!) so as a snack we're now eating toasted waffles with caramel spread on them and then a dollop of icecream and some mini marshmallows! (super sugary and fattening i know, but who cares! :shrug: ) :D


----------



## Elhaym

Waffles are delicious! I need to go shopping and get something nice for tea.

Hope you manage to find a house you like - it's hard work, isn't it! we just went for a viewing for a rental today, but it's smaller than out current one and costs a bit more, so we're going to leave it. Oh well.

Also, LOL at us 'accidentally' buying things :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Until I destress from a terrible work situation, OH and I decided to NTNP. I won't talk about ovulation or track my cycle. We're just going to :sex: when we want and if that spermy gets the eggie good on us, if not :shrug: no major loss :flower:


----------



## Huggles

welcome ozzieshunny :hi:


----------



## 24/7

Howdy!! xxx


----------



## Huggles

Off to buy veggies in a minute - gonna be veggie ninja tonight ( :ninja: ) and make pasta (tagliatelle) with cut up russians (sausages) and then gonna stick some veggies in too - thinking of patty pan squash, baby marrows and maybe mushrooms, and then drizzle olive oil over it all :)
Then i'm off to my mom and we're gonna then drive through to see my younger brother's new place and she's gonna take us out to lunch :)

What's everyone else got planned for today?


----------



## 24/7

Have baby sweetcorn too, yummmmmyyyy!! :D
Today we are going to go for a walk, and nip and get some bits for a roast dinner later, MS permitting. xxx


----------



## Huggles

I was going to do a pork roast and try my hand at making yorkshire pud to go with it (i know it's supposed to be wtih beef but who cares?!) but then i remember i'm going to be out most of the day so reckoned i wouldn't feel energetic enough to do the whole roast thing so decided on the pasta instead :)
I'll contemplate the baby sweetcorn - although might keep that for another day.


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> I was going to do a pork roast and try my hand at making yorkshire pud to go with it (i know it's supposed to be wtih beef but who cares?!) but then i remember i'm going to be out most of the day so reckoned i wouldn't feel energetic enough to do the whole roast thing so decided on the pasta instead :)
> I'll contemplate the baby sweetcorn - although might keep that for another day.

Mmmmmmm, I LOVE BABY SWEETCORN!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Huggles

i'm thinking for lunch one day next week i might make us a couscous salad with feta and baby marrows and baby tomatoes in. Think i might add the baby sweetcorn to that.


----------



## 24/7

Yum!! Sounds like a great plan!! :D xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

mmmm, sounds good! I'm cleaning and doing dishes today :-(


----------



## Huggles

Well, I walked around Fruit & Veg pretending I was Carreg. Was amazed at the variety of veg they offer - I never noticed it before! Bought some tiny yellow patty pan squashes and some tiny green ones too, and then bought some medium/large green ones (about the size of the palm of my hand) too that i think i might try stuffing if Carreg tells me what she stuffed hers with. Bought baby marrows as well and some red and white sweet potato and some mushrooms (they didn't have baby sweetcorn). Also bought 2 small red chilli's! Had great fun :D

so supper tonight is tagliatelle drizzled with olive oil and then cut up russians, mini patty pans, sliced baby marrows and mushrooms :D

Just had a lovely day out with my parents and my younger brother. We all went out to lunch and for some strange reason i only felt like a salad (I NEVER order a salad!). So i ate a really delicious grilled chicken salad and then had a yummy dessert - cassata with chocolate icecream around, sprinkled with cocoa.

DH is on his way home now in a bad mood as he's managed to break all 3 of his airsoft guns! So he just phoned to say he wants ice cream, chips and chocolate - we have ice cream and chips (crisps) but not chocolate and i'm not going out again so he'll have to make do - so much for starting healthy eating! (he's decided he wants to lose weight).


----------



## 24/7

Glad you had a good day Huggles!! :D
OH keeps saying you can see my stomach has changed, so have started my weekly bump pictures in my journal now, eeek!! :p xxx


----------



## Carreg

LOL Huggles...the idea of you wandering round pretending to be me made me giggle :D Glad you had fun veggie shopping though and good luck with the cooking :) Here is the stuffed squash recipe. I didn't use the fresh anise and I have also made it without the sausagemeat but with extra rice. Both ways were very tasty :)

Sorry to hear your hubby broke all 3 of his guns :( Can he fix them himself or will it be expensive?

Hope everyone is doing well. My weekend was hectic in the end but really good. Felix on Saturday, bed fetching yesterday and then my friend Rob came down from Cambridge to visit in the evening.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks for the recipe Carreg - I was just wondering where you were! I think my patty pans might be a bit small - we don't get such big ones here. But i'm gonna give it a try anyway.

Re DH's airsoft guns - he's given them to his one friend who hopefully might be able to fix them for him. If not he'll have to take them back to the shop and then it will cost money to fix. The really annoying bit though is that the one gun was brand new - never played with - and he was going to sell it. But it fell over and a piece cracked so now he'll have to sell it much cheaper.


----------



## Carreg

My squashes weren't that big, they sat in the palm of my hand so you should be ok to stuff your larger sized ones, hopefully. Hope it works out anyway :)

My next organic veggie box arrives today and I am going to nip home at lunchtime just to see what I've got! Very sad I know but find it quite exciting!

xxx


----------



## Tattoo

Morning all! Any exciting plans today?
I'm doing housework (just taking a break to watch Jeremy Kyle!), and job hunting.


----------



## Huggles

Carreg said:


> My next organic veggie box arrives today and I am going to nip home at lunchtime just to see what I've got! Very sad I know but find it quite exciting!
> 
> xxx

But it's just such fun receiving parcels! Hope you're gonna tell us what there is this afternoon :D


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls... sorry havent been on much. Been quite ill with the flu.

Any news I have missed?

I got a BFN yesterday.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Hope you are feeling better Becca :hugs: take it easy and stay on the sofa! I got BFN too so we're back in the club together again next month! AF is due tomorrow. Joy!!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

and yes, Huggles, I will come and bore everyone silly with a list of veggies after lunch :D :lol:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Carreg said:


> Hope you are feeling better Becca :hugs: take it easy and stay on the sofa! I got BFN too so we're back in the club together again next month! AF is due tomorrow. Joy!!
> 
> xxx

My AF is due tomorrow too.... yey! Not! :haha:

I am at work so unfortunatly sofa is not an option!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Yay! :happydance: I love hearing all about your veggies and your plans for them - it inspires me! My mom was so shocked yesterday when i told her i'd just bought a whole lot of veggies LoL (i never normally eat veggies) and DH loved the pasta i made last night with all the veggies in it and he also doesn't normally like veggies! :thumbup:


----------



## Carreg

awww sofa definitely beats work!!! Hope you aren't feeling too ill.

Glad your OH liked the pasta, Huggles. Maybe he'll be a convert before too long and you won't have to be such a veggie-ninja anymore!! :ninja:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

aaah, i like being a :ninja: !

Off to my field now for lunch time to soak up the last bit of gorgeous weather as the report predicts it's going to get cloudy and rainy the next few days but today is stunning! Back in about an hour! (although i might actually have to knuckle down and work then :( )


----------



## Carreg

hehe I just love the ninja icon!

Enjoy your field :) It was really nice here yesterday but it's really coooold today. Work?? Bah!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

So bored at work!! Yawn!! xxx


----------



## Carreg

Same here!!! Boss is on holiday for a week and left instructions that we all just had to try and look busy because there was no work coming in this week (unless we get short notice emergency stuff). Sucks because we can't be caught using the net or doing anything that looks like it's not work so I have to sit here with a bid document on my screen, looking like I'm working and trying to stealth use BnB at the same time!!

How're you feeling today Jen? I saw your bump pic on your journal, wish my tummy was that flat and you're 5 weeks gone!!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I got loads to do but CBA cause I am ill.

I have decided we are on a mission next month and so NOT NTNP. :haha:

Am I still allowed to post on here?

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Haha, it's really hard now, which is very odd, I keep patting it!! I hope it still looks like that post birth, but I doubt it!! :p Feeling ok today, very hungry and am just constantly peeing, but all good signs!! :)
How was your weekend aside from bed shopping? xxx


----------



## 24/7

If I'm here and pregnant then I'm sure you can stay too!! :D xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Also link to jens journal?! didnt know she had one?! :haha:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh got it out your sig.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Yippeee, a new visitor!! :D xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol I really don't think anyone is about to ask you to leave Becca!!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thats good then, I'd miss yall too much!! :kiss:

You should see this calendar I have done... I'm gonna put it up on the fridge! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

lol be careful not to put Phil off his food....! :lol:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I think he is quite liking the idea. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Carreg

That's alright then! I think Gav might leave home if I did something like that! :lol:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Just got back - was gorgeous out in the sun!

4magpies you are definitely welcome to stay! All my work has finally arrived. Just sent the data out, now to start editing the publication. Should just get it finished before hometime provided the laptop doesn't pack up. Takes me 3 different computers to do the bloody stuff cos my work pc runs on 2003, the publications are in 2007 so have to edit them on the laptop, but that doesnt' print to PDF so then have to take it to another person's pc that does have 2007 and print to PDF there and then back to my pc to e-mail it all out! What a roundabout way of doing stuff!

Anyway, won't be posting much as will be hard at work but since i'm such a total BnB addict i'll keep checking in inbetween it all.


----------



## Elhaym

Afternoon all! really quiet at my work at the moment so sneaking on BnB when I can. ;) Can't let the colleagues see yet though!

Cute little story - went to see a friend yesterday with her gooooorgeous 6 week old, OH came with me and was lovely, he played with him then sat and rocked him to sleep! He did so well with him! I could have DIED! Then we were talking about babies at home afterwards. Still feels like a dream almost - I keep forgetting that we're doing it, then remembering! :haha:

Becca, as a fellow Lancs lass I DEMAND that you stay. :haha: You going for a proper TTC next cycle then?


----------



## Huggles

Ah Elhaym that is so sweet! I'm really pleased for you. My DH was always too nervous to hold a baby, then we had Jarrod and it's like the "daddy switch" turned on and now he loves kids. When we visit our one friends down the road (they have a 9 month old) he now holds her and talks to her etc. We babysat for them about 6 weeks ago (maybe 2 months ago) and he was so cute. He even gave her a bottle and burped her!

Oh, Superwoman returns!!! The work that was supposed to take the rest of hte afternoon? I finished it in record time! And just as i was wanting to send it out i asked my colleague if it's on the web yet or not as i needed one document from there to send and he tells me i must rather send it tomorrow morning! Oh well, at least it's done :D
(and the big boss just returned from overseas so we all got a little Lindt chocolate :) )


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah, it was so sweet! I didn't want to talk to him about it too much cos I didn't want to embarrass him, but later he was talking like 'When we have a baby we'll do this....' Bless! I think he was still quite nervous - like you say with your DH, when they're not used to their own yet they're quite awkward, but I've never really seen him like that before! I think he can kind of imagine it now, if you know what I mean?

Woohoo! You're on fire, Huggles! Well deserved choccy I reckon. :D


----------



## 4magpies

Where do you work Elhaym?

Yeah proper focused TTC for us with preseed, persona monitor and SMEP!

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

science technician at a college - quiet at the mo as it's the start of term, so no practical work really happening yet! Soooo bored.

Oooh, full on TTC! good luck with it hun, hope it gives you the result you want. :thumbup:


----------



## Carreg

oooh jealous of your job Nat!! Would love to do that but don't think I have enough of the right qualifications! Am back from my lunchtime trip home now. Had a little lie down on my new bed with my lovely feather duvet and that was a MISTAKE. Almost fell asleep then had to drag myself away again for work :( Booooo.

Huggles - veggie list will be in my journal in a sec!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

We're going to my cousin for supper tonight. She's cooking peanut butter chicken and serving it with noodles. I'm going to take a salad and some custard and then we'll have tinned peaches and custard for pudding.

In January we went to her for supper as well. My brain totally left me that evening and i couldn't remember anything i was trying to talk about. Felt like a right idiot. About a week later I got a bfp. Wonder if it might be about to repeat itself...


----------



## Carreg

FX'd!!!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks, trying not to get my hopes up or think about it but not doing a very good job of that! Going to be very disappointed when AF arrives on saturday, but i do know it's for the best. So will just spend this week hoping and not admitting that i'm hoping and then will carry on next week all happy that i'm one month closer to not preventing :)


----------



## 4magpies

Its horrible isnt it always hoping.

You will be there again before you know it hun.

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Looks like im joining you lovely ladies :)

Ok,so im taking a huge Chill pill.

*Opks binned!
*Ovacue monitor sold!
*bbt binned!
*Fern saliva test given away
* ff account will be deactivated.
*one hpt to be taken each month14dpo and another if af is v late again.


I need to do this for my Marriage
Im getting so stressed...im now on cd 39! no af.i keep peeing on tests.
I am nearly week late....23 dpo.....
Iv had it with all ttc buisness!
Im getting Myself to drs to see if they can do some tests to see if everythings ok and then ntnp.

Im a crazy poas addict and all this stress isnt helping....i still will be in the ttc forums helping other women as have learnt lots of things in past year.

I am going to focus on my marriage
I need to do this b4 my head gets messed


----------



## Huggles

Welcome babyhopes :hi:
You're very welcome here although some of us (me included :shy: ) are not very good at not encouraging the poas! We get a bit obsessed everytime it's that time for anyone. But we'll try our best not to pressure you. 

I think taking time out to relax and just work on your marriage is a very good sensible decision :thumbup:

we're a very mixed bunch here with some officially TTC'ing (4magpies), some pregnant (24/7), some WTT (me) and a couple NTNP. But we chat a lot and I'm sure you'll enjoy it here :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thanks for the welcome.....
my marriage is very good :) I just want it to stay that way...
i found it theraputic to get rid of those ttc things :)


----------



## Huggles

oh, and we mustn't forget Carreg's marvelous cooking tips! she's training me to be a veggie ninja! :ninja:

I'm glad you marriage is still very good - but it is always important to work on it so that it can hopefully stay that way. :flow: Maybe the relaxing about it all will be all that's needed and the less stress will get you pregnant nice and quickly :D


----------



## Carreg

lol I love how I get the special mention for the cooking tips!! I think I'm getting a name around here!!!

Welcome to the relaxed side of the island Babyhopes...hope you enjoy your stay :)

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol...slurping on cocktails lol


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome baby hopes! I am becoming a crazy TTC'er. We kind of NTNP last month.

I like the regiment and I am lucky in that my cycles are pretty regular *touches wood!*

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

my cycles are everywhere the more stress im under the more delayed they are.this cycle is looking like at least 50 days :(


----------



## 4magpies

Thats awful hun, mine were crazy after I came of depo, varying between 10 days and 40.

I hope yours settle soon. :kiss:

Mine vary on which ovary I ov from. My damaged left ovary is slower than my right. :haha:

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

ihate the depo they should ban it!


----------



## 4magpies

Its awful, have you tried going on the pill for a month to regulate? Thats what I did, worked a treat.

I came off the depo in may 2009 and I have only just started to get regular... 27-29 days.

I went on it after my MC, worst thing I ever did.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Afternoon Ladies!! Home from now and have just had an amazing sanwich, only GF bread and a lactose free cheese spread but it was just what I wanted!! :D 
Welcome babyhopes. xxx


----------



## 24/7

Bad AF type pains tonight, am waiting for NHS direct to ring back now. 
I don't want to lose our amazing beanie. :( xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww hugs......ill send some prayers ur way :)


----------



## Huggles

Fx'd that it's nothing too concerning 24/7. :hugs: Are you bleeding at all or is it just cramps? Maybe it's just your uterus stretching? I had bad cramps the day i got my bfp (5.5 weeks). Really hope it's nothing bad. :hugs:

We just got back from a lovely supper with my cousin. I made the most amazing salad to take with - made extra for us to have for lunch tomorrow. My salad-making skills are definitely improving! This salad has crisp lettuce from the shop, cos lettuce from our garden, baby marrows, baby sweetcorn, baby green beans, radishes, baby tomatoes, mange tout, carrots, olives and feta. Was awesome! :D


----------



## 24/7

No bleeding, just bad AF pains. :(
Horray for baby sweetcorn!! :D I have made chilli pasta to take to work for lunch tomorrow, yummy!! xxx


----------



## 24/7

Spoke to NHS direct again, and an emergency doctor and going to see how it is in the morning, and go from there. Hoping and praying that all is well. xx


----------



## Huggles

How are things this morning 24/7? Are you still cramping?


----------



## 24/7

Not so bad at the moment, but it is still there. :( xx


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: Fx it goes away and is nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

24/7 Here's a link about the cramping. It's very short and basically says it's normal. :flower:


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Huggles. :hugs:
Off to work until 2 now, but won't have anything to do so will be back when I get there. :blush: xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls, OMG I feel awful and still no AF!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

4magpies have you tested again?


----------



## babyhopes2010

was sick this morning :(
feeling like shite lol.......
i bloody better be preg lol feeling this bad


----------



## Huggles

LoL - when was the last time YOU tested babyhopes?


----------



## babyhopes2010

oi im sure im not preg.af is week late today and bfn on ic this morning ,u used my last test :( wont be wasting any more money xx


----------



## Huggles

ok, well if you tested this morning then not sure what's going on. :hugs:
Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Mornign girls, AF still not here. Fed up and ill.

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Jen - I hope everything is ok and you are feeling better now. As per Huggles' article, I'm pretty sure cramping is normal as your insides are starting to stretch :hugs: to you though.

Becca - are you going to test again? Sorry you are so ill :( :hugs: for you too

And as for me, AF is due today so will be spending all day on the lookout. Still getting BFN's so now I just wait!!!

Feel like murdering my colleague today but it's a long story so more on that in my journal...

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Car, I think that my cold is messing my luteal phase, AF should come today really.

Not going to test unless she isnt here by weekend. Cant face another BFN.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Have a doctors appointment in an hour, and an urgent scan tomorrow. :(
Please keep sticking little beanie. xxxx


----------



## Huggles

holding thumbs and fingers (and toes) crossed for you. On the good side - you get to see your beanie nice and soon! :D

:dust: keep sticking beanie :dust:


----------



## Carreg

Oh Jen, GOOD LUCK!! Are you bleeding or just cramping? :hugs:

Loads of sticky and positive thoughts to you and your little beanie :flow:

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Just cramping, he said there is a possibility it could be a UTI, so for once am just hoping it is that!! Just trying to find a suitable pot to pee in before I go now, and it's proving difficult..!! xxx


----------



## JuFer

I'll keep everything crossed for you too 24/7!!!!! 
Loads of extra sticky :dust:
xxx


----------



## Carreg

FX'd for you and definitely focus ont he positive of getting to see your beanie tomorrow! Hope you find a suitable pot!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

An old yogurt pot, eek!! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me.

Hope everything is good 24/7.

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

8 days late :(
finally got drs appointment in 3 hours :)
argh sooo nervous that its a mean doc lol


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh hope everything is okay hun. Hope they get to the bottom of things.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Still hurty, but no bleeding, which is keeping me a little bit positive for now. 25 hours until the scan, and just praying we see our lovely beanie in there. Going to go to work still and try and keep busy, although there isn't actually anything to do, and I don't even get internet working on my iphone in this office, which isn't good. xx


----------



## Huggles

Good luck babyhopes - hope it's a good appointment :flower:

24/7 no bleeding is definitely a good sign. Hopefully the cramps are just beanie settling down. Just bear in mind with your scan that if you don't see a heartbeat don't worry - it is entirely possible that it's still a week too early to see it. If you don't see a heartbeat it doesn't mean there won't be one next week :flower:

4magpies - glad things are back on track :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks huggles... hope you are okay today. :kiss:

I am goin back to bed... ill!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

I'm very well thanks. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

got poorly tummy now :(


----------



## Huggles

:hugs: big hugs babyhopes - really hope you feel better soon. Poorly tummy might be nerves? :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh :)
ur proberly right.......got ibs as well which is annoying! :(


----------



## StarlitHome

Sort of officially NTNP as of tomorrow! :D

(pill is making me feel ill, even to the point of us testing tonight and getting a :bfn:)

Tossing the pills tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Help I'm on the verge of testing - I'm 9dpo and we had an oops 1 day before OV. While we'd love to be expecting my DH lost his job yesterday so it's really not the best time - wouldn't it be typical!


----------



## Carreg

Welcome StarlitHome :)

Sorry to hear about your OH's job Jennifaerie :( Hope things are back on track for you soon.

Jen - try and keep calm and sitracted and huge :hugs: for you. Biting my nails for you for tomorrow!!

Had to be forceably evicted from my bed this morning as I was so warm and snuggly and sleepy I really did not want to get out into the cold!! 

Hope everyone is ok :)

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

omg omg think i got second line!!!!!


----------



## Huggles

Jennifaerie, Don't test today if you can avoid it - at 9dpo it's unlikely to show anything even if you are pregnant. Of course if it's going to drive you crazy wondering then test just in case, but if it's bfn you still won't know for sure.

It's typical how things like this happen just at the "worst" time. But I'm sure if you are pregnant that somehow you'll make it work. Hopefully your DH will find a new job nice and quickly. Fx'd the right thing happens either way :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes2010 said:


> omg omg think i got second line!!!!!

OMG OMG - test again test again!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Huggles

can you post a picture of the test babyhopes? How long did it take for the possible second line to appear?


----------



## babyhopes2010

3 mins!!! im still not sure....its very very faint......ill test again tomos ill let doc know that it was v faint but mite just take it with me.
the reason why im causious it should be way darker xx

i read up on site about doing it with 2nd morning urine as if ur hcg are too high they mite not show on hpt argh
im not getting me hopes up lol


----------



## Huggles

Given that you're 25 dpo then yes in theory it should be way darker. But perhaps you ovulated later than you thought. Or perhaps you ovulated twice! Cos there shouldn't be a second line at all (even a faint one) if you're not pregnant! Fx'd and will be checking back lots tomorrow to hear an update. Let us know how it goes at the doctor.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Can't wait to hear the results of your next test babyhopes! :dust: sounds like the start of your :BFP:

Thanks girls, I'm sure we'd be fine, it's just a shame as the plan was to be in our new home by Christmas (which now won't be happening) and then start trying. Part of me still wants a :BFP: but it would be so stressful if I was. Do you think I should test tommorow?


----------



## babyhopes2010

will do drs in less then hour x


----------



## Huggles

Arrgh, forgot to spray hairspray on my fringe this morning - it's driving my crazy! :loopy:


----------



## Huggles

Jennifaerie said:


> Can't wait to hear the results of your next test babyhopes! :dust: sounds like the start of your :BFP:
> 
> Thanks girls, I'm sure we'd be fine, it's just a shame as the plan was to be in our new home by Christmas (which now won't be happening) and then start trying. Part of me still wants a :BFP: but it would be so stressful if I was. Do you think I should test tommorow?

You can try tomorrow. Some of them show as early as 7dpo but I really wouldn't go on that. Most say from 10dpo. So try tomorrow and if it's bfn then try again 3 or 4 days later. When is AF due?


----------



## babyhopes2010

its bugging me im 24dpo! lol im 8 days late lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

Babyhopes - GL let us know how you get on! 

Huggles is there anyone at work who has any? I'm debating about not peeing until after lunch and nipping to a cheapy shop. they have 2 10miu tests for 90p so could take one today and if it's a BFN save the other until AF is late

Edit - Huggles - I'm not 100% when it's due as this is only my second cycle after having the implant removed. Last AF was 38 days after implant removal. I'm now on CD 33.


----------



## Huggles

I doubt there's anyone here with hairspray - will rather just "suffer" through the day.
I think you should definitely go for those 90p cheapies!


----------



## Jennifaerie

I think I might do you know. 90p isn't so bad for two tests esp at 10Miu. I look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards. DH has passed his Man Flu along you see (good of him don't ya think) so I slept for ages last night, team that with an hour commute and you get the desk zombie that I am today lol!


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes2010 said:


> i read up on site about doing it with 2nd morning urine as if ur hcg are too high they mite not show on hpt argh
> im not getting me hopes up lol

That sounds weird cos 24/7 is almost 6 weeks pregnant and still getting bfp's on hpt's. :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill try find the link.....ill ask doc about it.
Obv for women that get bfp's it doesnt effect.
its common in twins pregnancy to not show on hpt anyways dont think im pregnant anyway xx


----------



## Huggles

I find that very odd - would be interested to read article. Best to ask doctor though. :hugs:


----------



## Jennifaerie

interesting ... GL hun let us know what Doc says! xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

told me to come bk sept 2011!


----------



## Carreg

How helpful!!!

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Welcome to the world of TTC in an NHS world :-( Won't do anything until you've been trying for a year :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Thats crap hun, I only have to wait 6 months as I have known problems.

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv had 8 cycles since dec ranging from 29-35 days apart from 2 cycles 46 and this one cycle 41, she said its normal to have odd long one,she said many women have 3-4 cycles that are annovultary.
she said stop bbt temping....stop using ic opks if they dont work for u.
ur leutral phase is 14-16days after ov and doesnt vary......she said i didnt ov on cd16if ur not pregnant .when i get period count back 14-16 vdays and thatll be ov.#
she told me to bd on cd 14,1,18,20,22,24 and shes sure ill be preg by this time next yr x


----------



## Huggles

Shame that sucks babylove! Did he have anything to say about the possible second line on the hpt? :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

she told test in few days if i ov on cd16 it would be pos by now so she reckons i ov late
tbh its the kick up ass i needed lol


----------



## 24/7

Internet on phone is so slow here, zzz!! 
Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Huggles

LoL Babyhopes :haha:
We'll just have to wait and see then - either bfp or af. :hugs:

24/7 - i'm having a good day! :D 
Hate slow internet! Hope your cramps are getting less.


----------



## 24/7

Takes to long to load anything and for it to even wok abit I have to stand outside, grr!!
Pains are ok at the moment, so hopefully it lasts....
Off to buy some luck now, hopefully waitrose have an avocado salad in stock as I'm really looking forward to it!! xx


----------



## Carreg

Oooh...can you buy me some luck whilst you're there please? Could do with some right now!! :lol: :haha:

Avocado salad sounds yummy also :)

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Well I tested and negative and either AF has arrived or I'm spotting - part of me thinks that it's good due to job situ and part of me is majorly grumping. Trouble is I can't say which it is as I don't know when AF is due!

ETA 24/7 - evil avocados - I'm 'llergic lol 

babyhopes - did she not say anything about the test? Fingers crossed for ur BFP - you're not out yet!


----------



## 24/7

Stupid spell corrector on my phone, hmph!! xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh she looked at it and said its hard to tell it could be evap but told me to wait few days cos if its bfp itll def get darker


----------



## Jennifaerie

Keeping POAS-ing :) Got everything crossed for ur BFP!

I think this is AF :shrug: but it's hard to tell as I haven't had as much pain as last time and I'm not used to being off the implant yet. You never know- it's only when I wipe so it could be spotting - doubtful though.

as much as I know how terrible the timing is I would love to get BFP this month lol :wacko:


----------



## 24/7

Sold out of my planned salad :( xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

24/7 :( that's no good what are you having instead? I ended up munching through sweets (bad Jennie - going to get told off at slimming world!) but it's not my fault - they had pick n mix in the canteen!!!


----------



## Huggles

this talk of avo has gotten me craving a seared tuna and avo salad they sell at the sushi belt!


----------



## 24/7

I have an egg salad with strawberry and banana smoothie, no complaints but I just hate planning a lunch and the it's sold out, and there are so few gf options anyway!! Moan over!! cxx


----------



## JuFer

hello everyone - it's been awfully quiet in here. How's everyone doing?

24/7 - good luck for tomorrow - I'll keep everything crossed that I can!


----------



## Jennifaerie

something that made me smile - it's a TT on Twitter 

Yoga bear
https://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2010/9/15/1284553899086/1-Female-Brown-bear-doing-001.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: No wonder I can't get pregnant. I'm so stressed :-( My work keeps contacting me even though I'm signed off sick. God, I need a new job.


----------



## 24/7

I hate my job too, and had a month off sick a while ago. :(
I got called in today as I had a week off last welek with bad MS, according to my boss, MS doesn't require a whole day off work as it only occurs in the morning, and even then I should still have made the effort to go in, as I'd only be sitting there?! And he doesn't see why it lasted a week, ER HELLO?!?! xx


----------



## StarlitHome

Yikes that boss must not have children of his own?

So excited to not take my pill this morning, it was great! :D

I need to figure out lunch now though. Completely uninspired by the remembered contents of my cupboards.


----------



## Huggles

Morning all! :wave:

Well, i had my eyebrows waxed and my eyelashes tinted yesterday after work so now i'm nice and beautiful :smug:

24/7 what time is your scan today?

I've got chicken and lentil soup for lunch today with a bit of homemade french bread. Not particularly looking forward to it as i added a bit too much curry powder so am not mad about how it tastes :( 

Am a bit cold sitting here - left my cardigan at home :( Got a fairly boring day lined up work-wise - not much to do. Have to go an subdivide my deceased colleague's office in a minute so that other colleague's can use it. I quite enjoy doing that kind of thing so should be fun :)


----------



## 24/7

I love having my eyebrows waxed!! :D
Scan is at 11.30, so trying to relax now before starting on the drinking!! xxxx


----------



## Huggles

Did they tell you to go with a full bladder? Cos my gynae said you don't really need a full bladder cos it's usually a transvaginal scan at that stage anyway as you can't see much from an abdominal scan. of course it might be done differently there.


----------



## 24/7

The lady on the phone said I need very full bladder as I'm so early, but that the scan will be abdominal.... :shrug: Everything is so different wherever you go!! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Huggles

oh, ok, if it's abdominal then you will need a very full bladder cos it's really difficult to see anything that early. Good luck though! Will be waiting for an update :flower:


----------



## 24/7

I'm going to be desperate for a pee!! :p
Will update as soon as I can afterwards, just want to go now and get it done now!! xx


----------



## Huggles

LoL -it's gonna be even worse when they're pressing on your bladder while they're scanning! :haha:


----------



## Huggles

you must ask them to print you a pic so you can scan it and put it in your journal for us all to see your cute beanie! :img:


----------



## Kalysia

Ohhh, I remember having to go for a dual scan, a few years back. I misread the directions, drank too much water, and had an accident on the table! :blush: I was just _sooo_ eager to go back there, again! Haha! :haha:

I hope that your scan goes _very_ well, 24/7! :hugs::hugs::hugs:!!!


----------



## 24/7

Well I hope I don't do that!! :D
Will try and get a picture, best take some money!! xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

just let a lit of wee out if ur too full lol


----------



## 24/7

Hubby will never stop laughing if I did something like that!! :p xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ohh Good luck 24/7 definitely let us know how you get on (and make your your kegels are ready lol - so many more issues than you'd realise being preggo!)

Well I'm out for this month and AF is living up to the name of :witch:

I've spent this morning awake since 4am being sick (from pain - nothing else) really enjoyed my commute this morning lol - an hour on the train!


----------



## 24/7

Thanks Jen, hope you feel better soon. xxx


----------



## Carreg

Good luck today Jen!! Do let us know how it goes :)

The witch got me yesterday afternoon. Oh well, onwards & upwards!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Sorry to hear the witch got you both Carreg and Jennifaerie. :hugs:


----------



## StarlitHome

Sorry about the witch getting you, Carreg and Jennifaerie!

I'm wondering if I can get dH to DTD tonight. he's playing Guitar Hero ATM, and I'm not tired at all so... we shall see... (first time no birth control pill)


----------



## Jennifaerie

just seduce him ;) don't tell him why hehe, thanks girls!
:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls, back at work.

I am feeling a bit better today. 

xxx


----------



## Huggles

glad you're feeling better today 4magpies.


----------



## Carreg

Glad you're feeling better Becca :)

xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

Jennifaerie said:


> just seduce him ;) don't tell him why hehe, thanks girls!
> :hugs:

oh I won't be telling him why, he'll get nervous and then it'll never happen! Haha!


----------



## JuFer

good morning everyone! finally a somewhat quiet day ahead of me today...

sorry af got you Laura (! :smug:) and Jennifaerie! I think mine is on its way too - had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is getting worse - ah well. Just wish she makes an appearance sooner rather than later! Had to be a few days before our holiday - typical! :growlmad:

oh Jennifaerie - you know that pic you posted yesterday with the yoga bear - they had it in the Metro this morning as well :haha: 

good luck with your scan today 24/7 - hope you'll manage the full bladder :winkwink: will be keeping my FX that everything is as it should be!


----------



## 24/7

Thanks everyone!! Drunk two pints so far, so one to go before I think I'll be happy I've drunk enough. xxx


----------



## Huggles

Aaaarrrggghhhh *bangs head on wall* - if there's one thing I pride myself in it's that I understand good grammar and spelling (not too worried about it being right on here - but in general if i send something official out i want it correct). So i just got sent a mail to send out to all our biggest clients. I picked up a grammar mistake so corrected it as the mail goes out under my name. The "proof-reader" here came and told me no she is correct, i am wrong, the buck ends with her and she has the final say and i must send it like she had it! Well, i'd already sent it corrected out to 3/4 of the clients, but the last one i had to send her way. Now it looks like I have bad grammar! *bangs head against wall repeatedly* Aaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

hehe Huggles - I can settle it for you if you like ;) I'm a copywriter and get several arguments a day over who is correct lol


----------



## Carreg

ugh, know that feeling. I pride myself in correct spelling and grammar in my professional communications too, I have to as it is part of my job to ensure that it is correct on all documents that go out to clients. I spend so much time arguing with people about the fact that I have corrected it because it was wrong originally. We also have brand guidelines we have to stick to, like we can't put st, th, rd or nd after numbers in dates, we are required to use just the number. We are also not allowed to use any capital letters at the start of bullet points, unless it is a proper noun of some kind, or have any punctuation at the end of each bullet point. This is the biggest bone on contention as everyone wants capitals at the start and commas, full stops or semi colons at the end and keep putting them back in or telling me off for removing them. What they don't seem to be able to get into their heads is it's not just my preference, it's a rule dictated by our ultimate parent company, it's not optional or changeable!!

I wouldn't worry too much about your email, if you had sent it out to most people in the correct form then that's good and, to be perfectly honest, most people don't tend to notice bad grammar as much as those of us who have to pay attention to it do!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks ladies. If you don't mind I will ask your opinions. Maybe i'm totally deluded but i'm pretty sure i'm right.

Original: "The note, as well as previous research notes, *are *also available on the website"
My version: "This note, as well as previous research notes, *is *also available on the website"

I mean surely as "The/this note" is the subject it should be *is*? Otherwise they should have written "All the research notes, including this one, *are* on the website"???

Am i totally deluded or am i correct? :shrug:

ETA: If i am deluded please explain WHY so that I can understand.


----------



## JuFer

I would agree with you huggles but can sort of understand as in why they thought they had to use "are" - so not entirely sure on that one. :shrug:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Huggles you're right, the note is the subject so *is* is correct. Though I can understand why they would have wanted to use *are* - damn plural agreements :)


----------



## Carreg

hmmm, well 'is' would refer to a single item where as 'are' would refer to multiple items? So, as the single note is the subject of the sentence then I agree that 'is' is correct. I can see why people would find it confusing though!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Updates in my journal.... xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

so glad all is well sweet! xx


----------



## Huggles

I know i'm a day early but what's everyone's plans for the weekend?

We're going to the Casino Saturday afternoon to walk around a bit and maybe have coffee and cake and then in the evening we're going to meet up with friends at the new bowling alley (also at the Casino).

Sunday we're (hopefully) gonna drive around and see if we can find any show houses and go walk through some and find out prices etc (more for fun than for actually buying yet - just to get an idea at what we should be looking for).


----------



## Carreg

No plans for this weekend so far other than standard Saturday morning housework & ratty cage cleaning and taking our old mattress to the tip. It's that time of the month when we're starting to feel the squeeze money-wise, especially as we had to have the car in the garage last week, so we'll probably be staying in and relaxing, pottering in the garden and watching movies and playing board games and Wii :)


xxx


----------



## 24/7

OH is at work, so just me for the weekend, so probably just chilling out!! :D
Not sure if anyone will know what I mean, but so far this afternoon I have eaten three packets of baby organix goodies tomato crisps, my wierd craving today!! :p xx


----------



## JuFer

We're off to Portugal on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ooh how exciting - how long are you there for? We're having some totally pointless house valuation done :'( can't buy the new house until DH gets a new job - I suppose they'll come in handy for part exchanging later on!

Then we're spending Saturday night with some friends in Carlisle, they're 5 months pregnant so we'll get to see their scan and I have someone to not drink with (slimming world)


----------



## Huggles

Enjoy JuFer!
Jennifaerie, could you consider something like House Swap?


----------



## 4magpies

Jenni just realised your from Chorley!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## JuFer

Thanks huggles!
We're only going for a week but both dh and I are really needing a break just the two of us. We had already booked it in March, so had a long time to look forward to it ;)


----------



## StarlitHome

Good morning lovelies!

:) (Yes it's morning where I am)


----------



## babyhopes2010

goodnite tehe


----------



## StarlitHome

:) I'm on Hawaii time, we're 3 hours behind PST and 6 hours behind EST on the mainland, so I'm used to saying good morning when others are in the afternoon/evening :)


----------



## 24/7

9.30pm here, so nearly off to bed!! :p xx


----------



## StarlitHome

9:30pm for you is 10:30AM for me!

I love time differences :) They amuse me.


----------



## 24/7

I think Huggles is an hour in front of me too, I love it!! D xx


----------



## Huggles

Have you tested again Babyhopes? How's the bfp looking? Or has AF arrived?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i can see faint line but sure its bfn/evap.
no af or sign of :(
grrrr day 43.................


----------



## Huggles

very weird - maybe by monday it'll be a darker line? Let's hope! :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im sooo sure im not pregnant....im just worried why af is soo delayed :(


----------



## Huggles

Not sure if i've asked this or if you've mentioned anything, but have your recently stopped taking the mini pill / normal pill by any chance?


----------



## babyhopes2010

depo.....injection april 09 so last one was jan 09


----------



## Huggles

and nothing since then?
Ok, that is weird then. I just asked cos i know when you stop the mini pill you can go for 2 months with no period before your cycles regulate. But by so long after depo your cycles should be back to normal.
I had my last depo injection Dec 08, should have had one March 09 but didn't. Periods started returning in Sept 09 but cycles were erratic and then after dec 09 period i fell pregnant. But i know some people take longer for their cycles to get back to normal as everyone reacts differently to it. But i would have thought after 18 months it should be back to normal so not sure what to suggest really :shrug:


----------



## Jennifaerie

:dust: FX for you babyhopes

ETA - I was on the depo for two years and then the implant for three. My period returned 38 days after I'd had the implant removed - don't know if that helps? :shrug:

As a side note - does anyone else suffer very heavy periods? I have a phone consultation with docs and I don't know if I'm just whining with no reason? 

Possible TMI





I go through a tampon and pad in about 2 hours and there's a lot of tissue and clots. I was like this last month and they thought I may have had a chemical ( I hadn't tested) but this just seems to be how my periods are going to be now :( I tested the day I came on and it was negative. It's just rather painful and I have tablets to stop me bleeding but I was given them when I was on the implant and bleeding lightly for a month or more.


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm no help Jennifaeri, sorry!

So, I've still got these sore heavy BBs. Plus back pain, random mini headaches, slight nausea at random times, and a slight metallic taste in my mouth.

I think I'm maybe still in the waiting-for-AF game here. 

Any thoughts? (More thorough symptom spotting in my journal BTW)


----------



## Jennifaerie

How many DPO are you? When are you testing? xx could be your month! :dust:


----------



## Huggles

StarlitHome have you done an hpt? Any idea when AF is due and if not why not (i.e. pill, pregnancy, birth etc).

jennifaerie don't think i can be much help either but if this is only your second period after removing the implant it might go back to normal in a month or 2. My first proper period after birth was seriously painful with mega cramps, loads of blood and big clots etc. The second was closer to normal but i read that it can be like that for up to 3 months after birth. Maybe it's the same after the implant?


----------



## StarlitHome

Jennifaeri - I don't know how many DPO I am as I don't know when or even if I ovulated - as of two days ago I was taking the Pill! The reason I stopped taking the Pill was because the :bfn: - we chalked the symptoms up to the pill but I've _never_ experienced this before!

Huggles - I have done a HPT and got a :bfn: however as I am not expecting AF till September 22 I'm now thinking I jumped the gun. The reason I tested was because I'm suspecting conception from August? But now I'm _totally_ confused!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Thanks Huggles, I'm not too sure as I was still bleeding on the implant and was on my period when I had it out (nasty old stuff), I just wish I could remember if they were always this bad (I think they were but I assumed they'd improve, only had them for 3 years before going on BC but I used to be off school a lot)

I'm grumpy now as I underestimated how much "protection" I would need on my commute and am now very uncomfortable :(

Spoken to the nurse and she said not to be too concerned and to take the tablets to make it stop - I'd quite like to know why they're so bad now rather than just stop them


----------



## Jennifaerie

It could be the hormones still getting out of your system :shrug: I'm not sure. If you were on the pill until 2 days ago you may not have ovulated yet.

Good luck and I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls... feel a bit better today.

Back on my diet... no bountys for meee....

Hoping AF will be gone by tomorrow or sunday!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and I was on depo, going on the combined pill for a couple of months helped sort my cycles out.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Jennifaerie, have you ever been checked for fibroids? My mom used to get the most unbelievably heavy periods with lots of clots etc the last few years (now hit menopause so no more) but she had loads of fibroids and they gynae thought that was the reason for the terrible periods. Otherwise, i really don't know, sorry. :shrug:
Being female is so complicated!


----------



## StarlitHome

Jennifaerie said:


> It could be the hormones still getting out of your system :shrug: I'm not sure. If you were on the pill until 2 days ago you may not have ovulated yet.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get your BFP!

Yeah, I know. If we don't get it this month it's not a big letdown since we're going to be NTNP till December, then actively TTC after that :)

But I would like my :bfp: for Christmas!


----------



## 24/7

My mum had fibroids too, and had awful bleeding until she had a d&c and afterwards it was slightly better xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

I might book an appointment you know. I'm sure the pills would stop them but I'd rather know why I get them in the first place!


----------



## Huggles

I agree - no good just covering up symptoms without treating the actual problem :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

Right, busy eating my quinoa salad - much better tasting when other veggies etc are added to it rather than eating it plain! But it kind of grosses me out a bit cos it looks like mini tadpoles in eggs!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*sigh* I'm not eating as much as I should. I hate stress :-(


----------



## 24/7

Someone come and entertain me, I AM SOOOOOOOO BORED!! And feeling a tad hormonal today!! :cry: xxx


----------



## Huggles

:tease:


----------



## Carreg

lol hi Jen! Not sure how entertaining I am but I'm here! What are you up to tonight?

xxx


----------



## Huggles

She asks for entertaining, we show up, and she disappears! :pop:


----------



## 24/7

Carreg said:


> lol hi Jen! Not sure how entertaining I am but I'm here! What are you up to tonight?
> 
> xxx

A big fat nothing, just the ironing, zzz!! OH is at work, and won't be home 'til probably 8.30, if he doesn't get off late.... :sleep: Think I may have potato and salad for tea, so thats my excitement!! :coffee: 

How about you? xx


----------



## Huggles

My bread maker is busy mixing some dough for me to make rolls and then i'm gonna bake them and boil some eggs and make egg mayo rolls for supper :D 
Other than that i'm not doing anything - just finished washing DH's airsoft clothes so now just sitting doing nothing waiting for him to get home.


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> My bread maker is busy mixing some dough for me to make rolls and then i'm gonna bake them and boil some eggs and make egg mayo rolls for supper :D
> Other than that i'm not doing anything - just finished washing DH's airsoft clothes so now just sitting doing nothing waiting for him to get home.

I was thinking about egg mayo sandwiches earlier, then couldn't remember if I can have mayo? :shrug: I did look but didn't actually come to a conclusion!! :dohh: xx


----------



## Huggles

Do you mean cos your pregnant? If so, you can have shop bought mayo but not homemade mayo as that uses raw egg.

LoL - DH just phoned to say he's on his way home. I got such a fright when the phone started ringing i actually jumped! :haha:


----------



## Carreg

nom nom supper! I'm having baked sweet potato, tuna, peppers and salad tonight :D

Shame your OH has to work late :( Hope he is home with you soon!

No idea what we will be doing tonight, I have emailed OH to ask him what he wants to do but he never replies so will have to wait and see. Probably just stopping in with blu-rays and a nice bottle of wine as we have been quite busy and out and about this week. Who knows though!

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Huggles said:


> My bread maker is busy mixing some dough for me to make rolls and then i'm gonna bake them and boil some eggs and make egg mayo rolls for supper :D
> Other than that i'm not doing anything - just finished washing DH's airsoft clothes so now just sitting doing nothing waiting for him to get home.

:smug:egg rolls.........my favourite!


----------



## 24/7

Horray!! :D
And well done Mr Huggles!! :p xx


----------



## Huggles

Also, if you have egg mayo just make sure you hardboil the eggs cos you mustn't have raw/runny egg yolk when pregnant.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:( u mean i have to give up egg soldier if bfp


----------



## Carreg

That is the worst thing about being pg...all my favourite things are off limits...no blue or runny cheese, no runny egg yolks, no pate, no sushi, no soft ice cream....the best things in life...stolen!!! :lol:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes2010 said:


> :( u mean i have to give up egg soldier if bfp

yip, sorry :hug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

No ICECREAM!!!!!! wat......????? im going on the pill lol


----------



## 24/7

Yummy tuna, but I have only cooked sweet potato once, and I really didnt like it, it tasted really dirty?! :(


----------



## Carreg

_soft_ ice cream..like Mister Whippy style...

xxx


----------



## Huggles

You can have ice-cream from a tub, just not softserve icecream.

Oh, and you also have to super overcook your steaks :(


----------



## Carreg

how did you cook the sweet potato Jen? And they do need a bit of a scrub before you eat them as they tend to be dustier than normal potatoes. I loooove them mashed, wedges, roasted, baked...yum yum yum


xxxx


----------



## Huggles

24/7 said:


> Yummy tuna, but I have only cooked sweet potato once, and I really didnt like it, it tasted really dirty?! :(

You should scrub the skin quite well, but i generally don't eat the skin on sweet potato - then it doesn't taste 'dirty' :D


----------



## Carreg

oh yeah, forgot about steak. Rare steak...another one of life's pleasure to be avoided!!

xxx


----------



## 24/7

I roasted them, but I did take the skin of first, but they were a nono!! :( xx


----------



## Huggles

Steak and eggs become leather and rubber :haha:


----------



## Carreg

Leather & rubber are only good for dressing up in!!! Not for eating!!!


xxx


----------



## Huggles

hehe


----------



## JuFer

aha - all the little secrets are coming out now Laura! :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Luckily I like hard eggs and really well cooked steak, so happy days!! :p xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

I love rare steak.... and parma ham (another no no I believe)

In fact I am so in love with parma ham that since I'm feeling so crappy I got home to a lovely bath that DH had run (with lots of nice new bubbly bath) and a big pack of parma ham in the fridge for me to much on :blush: he's a sweetheart (and I'm clearly rather low maintenance)

Mental I know


What IS everyone up to tonight? I'm thinking a quiet one in front of the tellybox with DH


----------



## 24/7

Yawny nothing here, zzz!! xx


----------



## Huggles

Exactly what i'm doing! Sitting in front of the telly with DH watching Australia MasterChef :D


----------



## Jennifaerie

*doing stuff* is overrated! Thought we might have a True Blood marathon :)


----------



## 24/7

I shall be watching EE once OH gets home and I have got him a little snack and we have had showers!! :) xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Sounds good, we'll probably watching a bit of EE too, DH loves his soaps!


----------



## 24/7

I love soaps too, just so miss The Bill. :( xx


----------



## Carreg

Jennifaerie said:


> *doing stuff* is overrated! Thought we might have a True Blood marathon :)

This is kinda what we're doing! We get the series 2/3 episodes at a time (depending on how many are on each disc) on blu-ray from Lovefilm. We're on episode 3 of series 2 currently. We discovered True Blood anly recently and by accident so we are new to it but LOVE it so much! Have started reading the books too and they are also awesome.

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i shall be light open fire snuggle up and watch the soaps :)


----------



## Carreg

Jealous babyhopes!! The thing I miss most since I moved here from the cottage in Wales in my open fire!!

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know its so roasty toasty and warm....:happydance:

colder out side tho in sticks lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

We've just got hold of season 3 but we've ended up watching soaps and the "anytime" of Must be the music!

I'm jealous of your fire too babyhopes! MY current programme addiction is "How I met your mother" - Love it!


----------



## Huggles

ok, quick mini history for those that don't know - our original "plan" was to wait until after sept AF to start trying again. New "plan" is to wait until after january AF.

So anyway, I'm talking to DH tonight, saying naughty things which i won't repeat here, and he says "i get worried when you talk like that. It's coming to the end of sept and i know what your plan is" :haha: (he knows my mind better than i thought!)

Shame, all DH wants is to go on the cruise in january. He is so looking forward to it and so desparate for a holiday and so nervous that i'll get pregnant before then and he won't be able to go.


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img178.imageshack.us/img178/4710/phpb2dtb7pm.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:happydance:i am a fire starter:haha:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Lovely! I'm just being annoyed by one of my furbabies - this is her looking far more chilled!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs202.snc4/38434_410955068714_507918714_4905032_7274968_n.jpg


----------



## Carreg

lovely fire! Miss mine, and the country village living, so much. Hate the bloody suburbs.

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Only problem I find is that the air regularly smells of poo, from all the animals nearby!! :p x


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha like 100 sheep in next field and cockrel waking you up........


----------



## Carreg

lol I don't mind any of those things! When I lived in Wales it was 3 horses, some sheep, chickens, a cockerel and allotments. Better than cars and neighbours sitting outside my windows smoking!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

the cockerel used to crow all day from sunrise to sunset. Noisy beggar but I miss him now!
xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

this ones heading 4 a barbie lol 
im sure he takes delicious x


----------



## StarlitHome

Good morning from Hawaii, girls :)

How you doing today? 

I'm so bloody sleepy and my back hurts, my BBs hurt, and my tummy is queasy... 

Need to focus on the positives!!! O.O


----------



## 24/7

We have horses in the next field and a cockerel nest by, love it!! xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hodge podge - symptoms sound promising! My bil has a set up like yours girls it's lovely visiting .... I just get woken by my furbabies


----------



## babyhopes2010

tmi info but we bd last nite and it really hurt....should i be worried? x


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes2010 said:


> tmi info but we bd last nite and it really hurt....should i be worried? x

Not sure how it hurt, but maybe your cervix was just very low and that's why it hurt? :shrug:
Cervix is low around ov time - i often feel a bit uncomfortable at that time.


----------



## 24/7

I get that too, delicate little flowers we all are. xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

babyhopes I really think u need a new doctor! Poss tmi but it depends where it hurt. A lot of deeper positions often result in sharp pain in what feels like my stomach but it is as Huggles said him hitting my cervix.
How are we all today? Any plans? 

I feel seriously yuck today :-( Im trying to get this af done without tablets - spoiler because it's gross and tmi

Spoiler
when I stood up this morning blood poured out more than usual and by the time I'd gotten to ensuite there was a pool of clots on my pad/ in underwear / all over the tops of my legs

I really hope it calms today as we're visiting friends tonight and their loo is much further from where I'm sleeping!


----------



## Huggles

Jennifaerie - if that only happens after sleeping/lying down then it's fine - my gynae explained to me that when we lie down the blood pools just above the cervix (or even just below it), but when we stand up then gravity brings it down. But while it's pooling it can start to clot slightly as well but that's why you get what you got. It is totally gross though, i agree and hate it.


----------



## Jennifaerie

That's alright then  it's only when iv been sat or lay down for a while that I get it. And it doesn't make a habit of being so bad! U never know might get a good weight loss this week ;-) 
how are you today?


----------



## Huggles

I'm very good today. Gorgeous weather! Probably going to the Casino later - haven't been there in ages. It's huge and has so much stuff (including ice rink, bowling alley, theatre and loads of shops!).


----------



## babyhopes2010

thx ladies ur prob right i kinda felt someting was in the way ie my cervix...hopefull tismeans witch is coming :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Sounds fab huggles! Babyhopes FX!!! We're having the house valued this morning then off to our friends house x


----------



## StarlitHome

just home from going out after dinner - poking around some music/electronics shops for something dH is after, then the bookstore and out for icecream!

bit sleepy now, heavy-headed, and _definite_ bloat going on. was queasy while we were out too, and sore-backed. 

BBs still tender!


----------



## 4magpies

DTD hurts me during ov sometimes when I o from my left bad side.

I ended up in an ambulance to hospital once! Was terrified I was in soooo much pain.

xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

Yikes, 4magpies! O.O That'd be scary.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Think i got trapped nerve :(


----------



## Huggles

sorry to hear that babyhopes - hope it "untraps" soon :hugs:

Awaiting the witches arrival. Thought she'd come yesterday but she didn't so expecting her today. According to my two previous cycles my luteal phase is either 12 or 13 days (one cycle was 12 days the other 13 days) so that means she's due either yesterday (12 days) or today and since she didn't arrive yesterday i'm guessing today and that my luteal phase is actually 13 days.


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh no witch :(


----------



## Huggles

Still no sign of the witch. Was so sure she was due to arrive yesterday or today. Am starting to really wonder (and stress a bit) now. Going to go buy a test in a minute - will do it later this afternoon.


----------



## 24/7

Hope you get the result you want huggles. 
Keep us posted re results xxx


----------



## Huggles

Thanks 24/7 - wish i knew which result i wanted! Will test in about 3 hours - just need my bladder to fill up.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, back to work tomorrow. I can already feel my chest tightening :-(


----------



## 24/7

Huggles said:


> Thanks 24/7 - wish i knew which result i wanted! Will test in about 3 hours - just need my bladder to fill up.

Get drinking!! I shall be thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Huggles

will be happy (and a bit stressed) if it's positive as i'd love to be pregnant again and finally get my baby. But the timing is not ideal - hence the stress - january would be better.
Will be disappointed but also relieved if it's negative.

So either result will be both good and bad - hence the confusion! :wacko:


----------



## Huggles

Ozzieshunni said:


> Ugh, back to work tomorrow. I can already feel my chest tightening :-(

Sorry, not sure if i've just forgotten a previous post - but why don't you want to go back to work?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Huggles said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, back to work tomorrow. I can already feel my chest tightening :-(
> 
> Sorry, not sure if i've just forgotten a previous post - but why don't you want to go back to work?Click to expand...

I was signed off for a week due to stress. I work for a voluntary parent committee at an out of school care club and some of them are really big jerks :-(


----------



## Huggles

Good luck to you then and will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Huggles

:bfn: - won't lie, i am disappointed, but also a bit relieved as the timing is not right. Next month would be better but january would be the best.

Not sure when AF is planning to arrive, seems my luteal phase is getting one day longer each cycle (provided AF arrives tomorrow). :shrug:


----------



## 24/7

Big hugs Huggles. xxx


----------



## Huggles

Just wish it was January already


----------



## babyhopes2010

af has arrived whooooopppp!


----------



## StarlitHome

AF is due in 3 days... 

Will she show? I honestly don't know. 

And I want pickles and cheese for breakfast.


----------



## Phantom

StarlitHome said:


> AF is due in 3 days...
> 
> Will she show? I honestly don't know.
> 
> And I want pickles and cheese for breakfast.

pickles and cheese sounds yummy!


----------



## StarlitHome

Phantom said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> AF is due in 3 days...
> 
> Will she show? I honestly don't know.
> 
> And I want pickles and cheese for breakfast.
> 
> pickles and cheese sounds yummy!Click to expand...

I know! I have a jar of pickles sitting in the fridge because I woke up yesterday morning first feeling like I was going to vom, and then wanting pickles. 

I ate a pickle while making breakfast - but decided eggs and potatoes was a better way to start the day :)


----------



## Huggles

babyhopes2010 said:


> af has arrived whooooopppp!

Yay! :happydance:



StarlitHome said:


> AF is due in 3 days...
> 
> Will she show? I honestly don't know.
> 
> And I want pickles and cheese for breakfast.

Cheese and pickles is yummy! (also nice on toast!) Fx'd AF doesn't show up for you :dust:


----------



## 24/7

Hello cravings for pickle - Which I can't eat!! :(:( x


----------



## StarlitHome

24/7 said:


> Hello cravings for pickle - Which I can't eat!! :(:( x

Oh no, why can't you eat them? I'm sorry!

Thanks for the crossed fingers, Huggles :) :dust: right back at you and all who want it :)


----------



## 24/7

No vinegar for my horrible GF diet!! :(


----------



## Carreg

Morning ladies...hope you all had a good weekend :) any news??

xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

24/7 said:


> No vinegar for my horrible GF diet!! :(

Ohhh right. :dohh: So sorry!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Can we pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars? I could really use a wish right now....... :-(


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls, omg what a busy weekend I had.

Hope your all good?

xx


----------



## Huggles

Well the :witch: has finally landed. 
Busy eating day old soggy nachos for lunch. Somehow not quite as nice as fresh crispy nacho's!


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh sorry huggles, I had a wholemeal pitta with cheddar, tomato and coleslaw. Was lush.

xxx


----------



## Huggles

sounds yummy.


----------



## 4magpies

I had a pita with smooth peanut butter in for afters too. I have a proper addiction to peanut butter at the mo... has to be smooth though.

xxx


----------



## dragonhawk

Just popped in as hubbie has gone to get the car washed and pick up some shopping ;)

Huggles, if your nachos are soft, try sticking them in the microwave for about 20 seconds. It should crispen them up. :) (Of course that may not work if you have salsa/soured cream/nacho cheese or other stuff on them.) :)


----------



## Huggles

did stick them in the micro but they were very soggy. Had mince, cheese and feta all mixed inbetween them though so think the cheese soggied them up.


----------



## 4magpies

Your not meant to eat peanut butter when you are pregnant are you?! Gutted! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Huggles

it depends - if you have a history of allergies in your family then it's best not to. But if there are no allergies in your family then it's fine.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Well, OH and I :sex: about 2 or 3 nights ago....we're just taking it easy, doing it whenever we feel in the mood. I won't hold my breath this month, but it certainly is relaxing not symptom spotting!


----------



## Huggles

when do you ovulate?
Sounds good being nice and relaxed about it :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I have no idea! And I don't care! :happydance:


----------



## Huggles

:thumbup: Now that really *is* taking the relaxed approach!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: I know. That's why I removed the tickers. They were bumming me out.


----------



## 4magpies

Huggles said:


> it depends - if you have a history of allergies in your family then it's best not to. But if there are no allergies in your family then it's fine.

Nope none at all so should be okay.

I am slightly allergic to dogs, but I have one and live with one so its nothing major. I would say my allergy has improved since I got a dog!!

Ozzie I think we are gonna try that approach if we have no luck, but only after a few months, want to give it everything we have got for these 1st few months. Hoping I really dont have to go see the FS.

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

4Magpies where in Lancs are you? I'm a lancashire girl meself!


----------



## 4magpies

Jennifaerie said:


> 4Magpies where in Lancs are you? I'm a lancashire girl meself!

Born and bred in Penwortham, Preston.

I live in Darwen now and work in Blackburn/Burnley.

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

I live near Leyland lol


----------



## 4magpies

I went to college in Leyland, Runshaw.

I also used to hang around on Leyland Mcdonalds with all the boy racers when I was younger! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

lol do u know buckshaw village? It's behind runshaw - that's where i live!


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh yeah I have some friends who live on there.

Cool. How old are you? What school/college did you go? I wonder if we have any friends in common?! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

I only moved here a couple of years ago I'm afraid. I'm 23 and went to Preston uni - how strange would that have been?!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 23 too! But I didnt go to uni. :haha:

Do you have FB?

xx


----------



## Huggles

Morning all! :wave:

I made really yummy pea soup last night with my leftover roast pork. Got leftovers of that for lunch today :D

I ordered sandwich platters for a meeting next tuesday, but the lady got the date wrong and the guy arrived with the platters this morning! So i had to send him away. Thankfully my order has the correct date so i'm not the one that made the mistake!


----------



## 24/7

Ooooh, I love the look of sandwich platters!! :D
M&S have some premade ones in the shop, and I always go and have a peek, drool then walk off sad!! :p xx


----------



## Huggles

They make really nice interesting things and then we get to eat any leftovers after the meetings :)


----------



## 24/7

Post me some please!! :D
My favourite sandwiches on a platter would be - Cheese plowmans, cheese and onion mayo, chicken and salad, BLT, chicken and bacon, tuna and sweetcorn, salmon and cream cheese, salmon and cucumber and beef and horseradish!! YUMMY!! xxx


----------



## Carreg

I second Jen's opinion on what would make an awesome sandwich platter but would add avocado to the chicken & bacon and would also include prawns and mayo!!

Glad the soup was yummy Huggles :)

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Avocado sounds like a good addition, but I hate prawns, yuck, yuck, yuck!! :p xx


----------



## 4magpies

Prawn and mayooooooo mmmm. Had that on jacket potatos last night. Was awesome.

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Reading this thread makes me hungry!


----------



## Carreg

Me too!! And it's only half 9!!

xxx


----------



## Huggles

i love prawns but DH seems to be sensitive or slightly allergic or something. Made a yummy prawn dish about 2 years ago when we were in london and he was so sick that night i actually even phoned the emergency doctor! Thankfully it passed and he didn't have to go to hospital or anything (which is why i'm not sure that it is an allergy), but as a result he won't touch them anymore which means i can't buy them unless we're at a restaurant :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

if i eat prawns i get a free ride in the ambulance yey :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

I love prawns! Gutted, I found out yesterday that you can't fly in your first 3 months? That puts the scuppers on us trying all the way until the end of Jan as we're going on holiday :( We're considering trying for a month this month and is we don't fall pregnant then we can try again on holiday.


----------



## Huggles

I don't think that's really true about flying in the first 3 months. Where did you hear it? But otherwise if you wait until January then we can ben NTNP/TTC buddies then :D


----------



## StarlitHome

I've heard no flying in the last few weeks, because planes are not equipped with the things to deliver a baby and flight attendants are not trained for it! 

Where did you hear no flying in the first 3 months?


----------



## Jennifaerie

It was a friend who told me. Hmmm interesting, the idea is if I fell before then then DH's brother could come on holiday too and snowboard with him while I just enjoyed some time in the snow lol. Looked on Easyjet's website and it says you can fly up to 27 weeks


----------



## Huggles

Just googled and found this:

"Flying in early pregnancy is safe. However, during the first trimester, the main concern over flying is making your pregnancy symptoms, like morning sickness, worse. (You may want to make sure you have a extra few sick bags nearby, just in case.) And a mildly stuffed-up nose on the ground could become much worse once you&#8217;re in the air."
(https://www.pregnancy-info.net/wellbeing_flying.html)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Thankyouuu :) We'll have to think. Really it'd be better to try in Jan but if we tried in December we'd be testing on my birthday which would be lovely. If we tried this month we'd be testing on dH's birthday


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: If I do happen to get pregnant this month, we're flying to California in December, so yay for morning sickness on a plane :wacko:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hopefully I'll be joining you. Woot DH has 3 job interviews in the next week! One of which needs 15 people to do his job so you'd think he'll have a good chance!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Morning everyone! How are we doing today?


----------



## 4magpies

Morning Jen.

FX's for hubby with his interviews!

We start SMEP today!! DTD last night too... feeling very postive this cycle. Will cry if I ov from my left though. It will be another wasted month.

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Good luck to oh on interviews im going thru same thing atm :(


----------



## Jennifaerie

Today's has been moved to monday :(. fingers crossed on SMEP we might try it in December is it just a case of using OPKs and DTD around Ov? GL babyhopes! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Its DTD every other day from CD8, do OPK's (i use a monitor) when you get a postive OPK DTD 3 days in a row, then miss a day, then one last try then just wait.... Argh! But like I said will all be pointless if I ov from my left.

xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

FX'd you don't ov from the left, magpies!

I'm hoping AF stays away tomorrow (and for the next 9 months) - she's due tomorrow but I'm not getting that "here she comes" feeling. Testing Thursday if she stays away (only have the one test, don't want to waste it...)


----------



## 4magpies

StarlitHome said:


> FX'd you don't ov from the left, magpies!
> 
> I'm hoping AF stays away tomorrow (and for the next 9 months) - she's due tomorrow but I'm not getting that "here she comes" feeling. Testing Thursday if she stays away (only have the one test, don't want to waste it...)

I think I will actually cry if I do.... sad I know. Hate having a messed up body.

FX'd she doesnt get you!! And good luck for testing.

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

GL Starlithome, and FX 4Magpies, lets hope it's from the right!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Interview tomorrow :happydance: for a nursery nurse position! :happydance:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ooh congrats - I've just ordered a JennyRenny prediction - should be interesting!


----------



## StarlitHome

Thanks Jennifairie and 4magpies - so far so good, the witch hasn't shown!!

O.O

I'm a bit in shock at the moment. Still not testing till tomorrow.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Oooh how exciting have you tested yet? :test:!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

I tested this morning - :bfn: 
AF still hasn't shown so I guess I could still be in the game. She's never been two days late.

As of now though I'm writing all the symptoms off as birth control after-effects though.


----------



## morri

Tommorrow night Oh is coming back from his business trip ^ and I am looking forward to sexy time ^^.


----------



## Carreg

Wow ladies, you've been quiet here this weekend! Hope everyone is ok

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Morning Carreg how are you?


----------



## Elhaym

Hi all, hope you're all doing OK!

On CD24 now, and I'm still awaiting AF. Bit of boob pain but that's it. I did an OPK on Sat and Sun and the Sun one was darker - almost positive - so going to keep doing them every day to see what happens. I demand ovulation! :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My ear is killing me!!!!! OUCH!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ugh! I'm fine just not sure if I'm going to be in the 2WW this month. We :sex: a little too close to ovulation (5 days before ish) so we don't know how likely it is


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm so happy that AF has packed her bags - time for :sex:!!

dH "didn't realize" that women get horny. :dohh:


----------



## morri

hm depending when my ov is it may also be quite close :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

StarlitHome said:


> I'm so happy that AF has packed her bags - time for :sex:!!
> 
> dH "didn't realize" that women get horny. :dohh:

:rofl: I think the BCP (birth control pill) kind of takes that away cause when I came off it OH BOY! It was 100000000000000x better!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Elhaym

Ozzieshunni said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that AF has packed her bags - time for :sex:!!
> 
> dH "didn't realize" that women get horny. :dohh:
> 
> :rofl: I think the BCP (birth control pill) kind of takes that away cause when I came off it OH BOY! It was 100000000000000x better!!!!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I second this! OH didn't know what hit him this month! :haha:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Exactly the same - I came off the implant and DH can't get used to it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine actually says, "No hunni, not tonight." :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha i have to supress myself :)
Since ttc i want it all the time.my dh just says u cant be again! oh forgoodness sake lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

That's what I'm like - we've switched roles. His favourite phrase is:

"I'm allowed to say no you know!"

I find it quite odd as for the 6 years I was on BC I don't think he ever said no once!


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol the depo pill totall supressed my sex drive to the point i was worried id never get it back
well its definately back:winkwink::haha:
Doesnt helped iv started taking maca well the side affect is that ur more horny haha
oh ill have to stop taking maca my husband will get sore:haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifaerie

hehe what does Maca do then? We ended up buying Opks to try and get an idea of whether there's a chance this month. Only a faint line so far -negative. If it doesn't go positive by Thursday then I'm going to be drinking and smoking like a trooper till December - the gap between :sex: and Ov would be too big!

I have however been playing the I could be pregnant with your child excuse when he starts tickling me - poor soul really doesn't understand the process (and I'm not telling him I wouldn't *actually* be preg for another fortnight ish if it does happen -it's a good excuse!) !


----------



## babyhopes2010

haha men are sooo naive....
&#8220;MACA has been known to increase a women&#8217;s ability to conceive rather dramatically. This happens because of MACA&#8217;s ability to promote the production of the Luteneinizing Hormone (LH). The LH causes ovulation. MACA has also been shown to increase sperm counts in men. Research studies on animals were conducted by Dr. Gloria Chacon de Popovici and Dr. Freddy Madrid Gironda with extremely successful results in almost all cases! (These studies will be published sometime later on this year.)&#8221; &#8211; macaperu.com

Today, Maca&#8217;s popularity is very much on the increase, as people discover that the plant really does boost libido, sexual function and overall energy. Acreage in Peru dedicated to Maca cultivation is increasing every year to meet demand, and a number of scientists have turned their attention to the properties of the root. In Peru, Maca is used by men and by women who want to put more fire into their sex lives.


----------



## morri

I am a 'victim' of an Facebook status meme xD


----------



## MrsWifey

Good morning Ladies!

This really is a busy thread, I spend a few weeks offline and you guys have literally hundreds of pages of chat! Unsurprisingly I haven't read through them all so I hope you are all well.

So, had a pretty busy august/sept, we moved 100 miles in with the in-laws, started our new jobs, found a house and bought it in 13 days (hubby has super powers!), moved in there and have been setting up and painting etc every spare minute since!

So with all that going on TTC has been pushed to the sidelines a bit, last month AF was 3 days late but the witch was just teasing me and it was a BFN. This month we're being a bit more focused on it so FX'd. Got the 3 bedroom house, now we need to fill it with babies! Did the deed a couple of nights ago and hubby turned to me and said 'yep, that was the one, definately worked that time!' Ha ha, I hope he's right!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Fingers crossed MrsWifey! Sounds fab! We're hoping to move house soon too!

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Carreg

Welcome back MrsWifey!! Glad to have a local here now :D

Doing well today, got my temp rise AT LAST (a day late) so hoping we have a good chance this month.

Work is really quiet so I'm spending far too much time on here!!

How is everyone else?

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm fine except there's been another pg announcement at work. I guessed a while back when a colleague heard someone being sick then I saw her come out of the loos but she didn't go home. It better be our turn soon! Can't wait for DH to let us get going on trying properly. I don't get it :shrug: he's never bothered when we have a whoops and gets quite nervous around testing time then still won't let us try just yet :(


----------



## Carreg

Mine was like that with NTNP for a while Jenni...I think men just take longer to get their heads round it than we do (this is what everyone told me at the time and it seems to have been true) - I wouldn't say he's as into it as I am now and he certainly doesn't stand by my side holding his breath and biting his nails while I test like some people's OH's do but he takes an interest in my cycles and knows when we need to DTD 'for real real not for play play' and stuff. Give him time and a few reminders of how important it is to you!

xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

Jennifaerie said:


> I'm fine except *there's been another pg announcement at work*. I guessed a while back when a colleague heard someone being sick then I saw her come out of the loos but she didn't go home. It better be our turn soon! Can't wait for DH to let us get going on trying properly. I don't get it :shrug: he's never bothered when we have a whoops and gets quite nervous around testing time then still won't let us try just yet :(

There's been another pg announcement on my Facebook, too. :wacko:
I've got _everything_ crossed for a :bfp: this month, I know it's only cycle one for us but everyone around me is falling pregnant, most without trying. Gotta be my turn.


----------



## Jennifaerie

I told him when the announcement came this am that it better be our turn soon or I'll be out buying one of those scary dolls! lol!

He knows how much it matters to me :) it's not long till we start trying properly and he is quite into it just "not before December" he talks about where we'll keep the baby's things etc in the new house. 

does temp rise mean you're ovulating then? We're on OPKs at the minute - just started a thread about them getting lighter but noone seems to know :(


----------



## MrsWifey

Does it matter if we're not using temps/opks? I bought some opks and tried them the month before last but didn't ever seem to get a positive then last month we were living with the inb-laws and they don't know we're trying so didn't use them in case we got caught. This month i just can't be bothered to use them, as long as we BD once a day do the opks make a difference or not?


----------



## Jennifaerie

FX Starlit home!!!

I think with OPKs it's personal preference - I'm just trying to get an idea about when I ov as I have slightly longer cycles and we're worried I might not be ovulating. Every other day is meant to be best for BDing xx


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, OPKs are definitely just a personal preference thing, it depends on how nosey you are about what your body is up to!! Agree that every other day BD'ing is supposed to be best as otherwise the spermies don't have a chance to get their strength up again (as it were) and the quality drops apparently. But just DTD every other day should be fine even without OPKs/temping :)

Temp rise (significant temp rise, around .3 of a degree) means you have Ov'd yes...positive OPK just means your body is producing the right hormones and thinking about Ov'ing, the temp rise confirms it has actually happens...it is possible to have positive OPKs and no temp rise so no ovulation (this is why I was getting all stressy that I had had 2 positive OPKs, then they had gone back to negative but my temp hadn't risen...it has now thankfully!)

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ooh ace! did yours ever go lighter then darker again? I got a dark line yesterday then a light one last night (held it for hours!) but I'm wondering if I might be on the way down from surge? Only started yesterday as we had an oops Saturday and Sunday and we want to know our chances. I'll be testing again at lunch to see if they're getting darker at all.


----------



## Carreg

It has never happened to me that way, mine always gradually get darker until they are positive and then go back to negative. However, it is possible to get multiple periods of positive OPKs, if you ovulate twice for example or if the scenario I described above happens, where you produce the LH to make the positive OPKs but don't actually ovulate at that time for some reason (stress, illness etc), your body will try again later so you'll get more LH and more positive OPKs later on. It is possible that your dark line was right at the end of your LH surge, as you are only getting a snapshot of what your hormones are like at that second, and so your next one being negative would be normal. If you had started testing earlier you would probably have seen more dark lines. All sounds normal to me anyway, but the only way to tell if you Ov'd for sure would be to have been temp'ing as well and see the temp spike :)

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Jenni - here are my charts for last cycle and this cycle (so far) in case they are of any use/interest for you :)

xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Thankyou! Gutted - the girl who sits next to me at work has now stopped preventing and I still have to wait! I'll have a proper look at your chart tonight. 

So if I'v probably ovulated already then. If so we're in with a reasonable chance - my Jenny Renny prediction was BFP in October - a girl conceived in September. we'll see in a couple of weeks!


----------



## MrsWifey

Is it easy to temp? Where did you get your thermometer from? I keep thinking that I should start being more consistent and check that I am actually oving but then at the same time I think that if we catch this month then it's not worth spending money on thermometers etc (I believe that's known as wishful thinking!!)

Had some bad news this week. Sister-in-law doesn't ovulate prperly and has been TTC for ages so just had her first round of IVF but didn't stick! I feel so bad for her cos I know how desperate they are for a baby and really wanted it to work for them. They've now been told they have to wait 6 months for another go. Hopefully we'll get pg very soon but it's going to be heartbreaking telling her.


----------



## Jennifaerie

MrsWifey - I know what you mean - very sorry for your SIL. One of mine has had 2 recent miscarriages and the other has just finished her fifth and final round of IVF and it was unsuccessful - we're dreading it too!

ETA just did another OPK and it's lighter yet again - guessing that was the tail end of my surge so we probably BDed on days 2 and 3 before O


----------



## Carreg

Jenni - I would say that's right yes and you may have a chance this month :)

MrsWifey - that is heartbreaking about your SIL :( I find temping easy, I got my thermometer here and it's been great. You have to do it the minute you wake up in the morning, no sneaking up for a wee or anything! I find it instinctive now, I wake up and before I am even fully conscious I have unboxed the thermometer, shoved it in my mouth and called up FF on my phone ready to log the temperature!!

xxx


----------



## morri

By the way the temp must have risen 0.2 on three consecutive days. (if one is under it then it's the 4th day that counts)(my thermometer has a place free for memory though so I only go on mynfp.de and ff after I have done my other stuff ^^.


----------



## babyhopes2010

u use boots bbt monitor i got it for 9 pound and it stores the months readings on a chart x


----------



## Jennifaerie

Okie Doke, do you think I should keep testing now or leave it? I wonder if my cycle is getting shorter? Last month was 32 days but the one before was 39 (first off implant) as 17 days is a bit long for LP


----------



## babyhopes2010

17 days is fine for lp mine usually is around about 17 days,id carry on testing until the second line goes......are u actively ttc now? xx


----------



## Carreg

It is possible that it is getting shorter, mine have been these last 2 months. You should stop testing now, it's just a waste of OPKs otherwise as you will always have a faint 2nd line! (in my opinion)

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

I might do it for a couple more days just in case. We're not trying, we thought today was the start of my fertile period (and therefore the abstinence week) until my two trackers disagreed then realised it was probably Saturday and we DTD on Saturday and Sunday.

Now it appears fertile time prob started Thursday meh! It'd be funny if it happened this cycle with Jenny prediction etc! Gah I think I'll just try and limit my smoking and drinking, tried my second lot of pre conception vitamins last night and this brand make me feel sick too!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i used to get lines all the time so i use 40mui test now and it doesnt show up till ovulation....


jen.......u want a 'accident' lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

Yeah I do, and so does DH, he gets quite excited at the thought it might happen by accident but doesnt wan't to NTNP before December. :shrug: I'd far rather get pregnant than go on my boarding holiday! (Although I can see his issue - he paid for it - though I'm sure someone else would go with him!)

Again though this was a genuine mistake, to be fair on sunday we were considering NTNP and decided it's probably best to wait - we only use withdrawal around Ov


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol well u know withdrawal doesnt work :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

It does if you're careful with it lol. Just wash between :sex: and make sure he has a wee. This gets rid of any lingering spermies! They mostly say it doesn't work because people who use it are usually too young to be able to tell went to withdraw :p it's actually very rare for couples to conceive if they do it properly as there's vnot usually any sperm in pre cum. However, if you do it like we do and only withdraw on certain days and are a bit crap at monitoring your cycle it probably doesn't work very well at all (FX!)! DH knows the risks and isn't that bothered - I think he just doesn't want to make the decision to try tbh


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww bless well if u got pregnant all would be happy so its fine.
i tried that method with dh b4 we got married and he wouldnt as it was so tempting just to carry on ;)


----------



## Carreg

FX'd that your 'oops' turns into a BFP, Jenni!

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

We've been using withdrawal since July and found it ok, although it's a bit of a passionkiller - I'm allergic to latex and experiences with condoms when we first got together have scarred my mind!

Our friends have used it for 2 years and had two whoops moments - she's now 6 months gone :)

I'm just wondering if we can stop withdrawing now? Since yesterdays was negative but darker than last nights and today's I'm guessing my positive would have been Monday? And I would have ovulated yesterday?


ETA thanks Carreg - probably very unlikely though!


----------



## Dumpling

Hi! Sorry to butt in. It must be difficult for men to do the withdrawl method surely?! It must feel so...nice :blush: & then to have to stop that nice feeling right at the critical moment... Poor guys! 

I can't temp anyway, as I work shifts, nights etc I wouldn't be able to have consistent temps so it wouldn't work for us. Does put me at a disadvantage for charting O'ing tho, guess I'll have to use the sticks when it comes to actively TTC. They do do those right?!


----------



## morri

Well there are many people who work night shifts and successfully chart too :)


----------



## Dumpling

But can I do if some days I'm on nights & then other days I'm up at 6am? I'm sorry, I don't know much about it I'm afraid, but I thought you had to do it at the same time everyday? Not sure I, personally, could trust it as a form of contraception, but would be nice to be able to use in the future if I wanted to for Oing. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend & isn't too depressed about it being a Monday!


----------



## babyhopes2010

hey girlys,hows everyone? xx


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm doing good! FF and Cycles Page have predicted that I'll ovulate on the 6th or 7th so I'm excited... :D

Also totally feeling my sex drive is back since ditching the BCP!! :haha:


----------



## Jennifaerie

I found that too, it's strange being back to natural. I think it might be my month (even though it's rather inconvenient and now I'm no longer hormonal I realise it'll be better in December or January.) I've realised that if this our month I won't be going to Glastonbury next year which is one of our major traditions!

I don't feel normal :shrug: DH assures me that if it is our month then he'll be over the moon but if it's not that's good too as we can plan it better for December or January

Symptoms are

Sore BBs (never had before)
a bit of thrush
keep needing to wee
strange pulling feeling in stomach
tired (could be because of a cold)

I think I'm 6 or 7 dpo so in a couple of days I'll start POASing (I have tons of 10miu IC tests at home)

Bet you can't wait to ov Starlit!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Dumpling

I'm good, trying to work if this will be our month too! OH works away & I only get to see him every couple of weekends, but fingers crossed I can go & see him the weekend before & it'll be enough.

Jennifaerie, I've never been to Glasto, have always been a bit scared of the size of it! How long have you been going for?


----------



## Jennifaerie

5 years! I love it! I've been to other fests but nothing is quite as good. When we do get preg as long as it isn't due month I'll still be going - just probably in a camper van!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ok, update on me.....I want to sleep all the time. I have shooting pains in my lower back and legs. I have a headache. :-( AF is due on the 9th.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Sounds good! GL and :dust:!


----------



## Carreg

Ozzie you should test!! a FRER would work now :)

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:-( No monies to get one. I have some ebay cheapies. I've had the same symptoms before and gotten :bfn: I have no hope :nope:


----------



## Carreg

What sensitivity are they? If they are 10miu then they should work too :) I know what you mean about feeling like all hope is lost, I feel like that right now and I'm only 7dpo! It's not over til the witch arrives though, just remember that :)

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ooh take an IC tomorrow morning!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think they are 10 I dunno, I can't see that one line :-(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Blargh, should I test? I mean, I can always say it's too early if I get a :bfn:


----------



## Carreg

But it might be 2 lines! And even if it is 1 line, it still might become 2 lines later. Don't feel pressured to test though hun :hugs: Chin up, it's not over til the witch flies in!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

Ozzieshunni said:


> Blargh, should I test? I mean, I can always say it's too early if I get a :bfn:

This is the right thought process to be having :) Test away and deny everything until the witch arrives! Go POAS:D

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:lol: Ok, I'm gonna go POAS. I haven't gone this morning yet so this would be FMU :blush: I'm off work for a week so slept in :rofl: Will report back when I do!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ooh it's 'citing! I'm def a POAS addict if I find it exciting when someone else is testing lol!


----------



## Carreg

oooh exciting!!! I find it exciting when someone else is testing too Jenni, it's testing by proxy!!!

Let us know, Ozzie!!

xxx


----------



## Carreg

not sure if this big gap is a good sign or a bad one......maybe Ozzie's bladder is feeling the pressure and has gone all shy! :lol:

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

I know, Ozzie if ur reading and it was a BFN then you're still in yet! xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:bfn: Just what I expected....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LOL! Thanks for all the pma  I was in the shower after btw


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hehe - we're such addicts - well you're not out yet! I'm mental I tested today and I'm only about 7dpo! It's ok I have loads of cheapies and 3 FRERs (god knows what I'll be like when we properly start trying - this is just because of an oops!)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: I'm due for AF on the 8th or 9th. ARGH :wacko: We've been trying since January this year and this is the first month we've tried to take a relaxed approach. I've been great up until the last couple of days. Loads of insomnia, worrying about everything. I should be just fine because I got a new job and I'm dead excited to start! Our money problems will be gone cause I'll be earning more. There is pretty much nothing to stress me out. :shrug:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ooh congrats on the new job! Lots of :dust: and glue coming your way!


----------



## babyhopes2010

hows everyone? im knackered lol too much sexy time !
Had job interview today yey dont know if i want it tho lol x


----------



## Carreg

Still loads of time to get a BFP :) Congrats on the new job too!!

xxx


----------



## Dumpling

:sleep: I'm so sleepy today, but have just made gluten-free chocolate cupcakes (not that I'm coeliac, just found an interesting recipe to try) and they have a v weird secret ingredient - mash! Just waiting for them to cool enough to try. Ooh I hope they're nice... 

So who's next due to POAS then?! My AF isn't due til Nov, so def not me!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I gotta wait 4 more days


----------



## babyhopes2010

mash :haha: lol :)
i should be testing around 17th ish :)


----------



## Dumpling

Ooh fingers crossed then Ozzieshunni! 4 days will be here before you know it...


----------



## Jennifaerie

how were the cakes?


----------



## StarlitHome

Fertility Friend and Cycles Page say I'll be Ovulating tomorrow or Thursday! :happydance:

BDing is on the cards tonight and Thursday for sure, I don't want to bug dH for more or he may get suspicious and then nervous! :blush:

I'm thinking if I BD tonight and Thursday I have a good chance of catching the egg, yes?

Won't be POAS till around the 21st...


----------



## Elhaym

I'm not due until early Nov either Dumpling, assuming I have another cycle similar to the last one. :D

Good luck Starlithome!


----------



## Dumpling

Cakes were not good :sick: I tried to rescue them with chocolate icing & that went wrong too! Not a good day! Luckily I had enough ingredients left to whip up a batch of normal chocolate cupcakes, which in hindsight I should have just done from the start! 

Elhaym, I'm assuming my next cycle will be the same as this one... I've only had one since coming off BCP, who knows what it'll settle into!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Dumpling said:


> Cakes were not good :sick: I tried to rescue them with chocolate icing & that went wrong too! Not a good day! Luckily I had enough ingredients left to whip up a batch of normal chocolate cupcakes, which in hindsight I should have just done from the start!
> 
> Elhaym, I'm assuming my next cycle will be the same as this one... I've only had one since coming off BCP, who knows what it'll settle into!

:rofl:


----------



## Jennifaerie

I was a bit dubious about mash based cakes! xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

ECHO echo echo lol how's everyone doing today?


----------



## Carreg

Alive! Just about :)

How're you doing today?

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Not too bad, but it has been decided that I'm out. I just have a feeling we haven't caught - it was unlikely anyway at 4 and 5 days before ovulation . My symptoms are mostly gone, just a touch of back ache now. It's for the best really but still feel a bit meh! 

Been up to much?


----------



## Carreg

Yeah, I have resigned myself to the same thing; no symptoms & temps dropping means more than likely I am out this month. FX'd for next time!

Just in work really, 1.5 hours til hometime. What about you?

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

52 minutes to go lol! 3lbs off at SW last night which is good and off to see Ross Noble with my 6 months pregnant friend tomorrow lol


----------



## Carreg

About 50 mins to go for me now! Well done on the weightloss, that's awesome :) Hope you have a good time tomorrow. Try not to be too jealous of your friend!

xxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Nah -I'm happy for her, it was accidental but they weren't trying hard to prevent as she only has one ovary. Couple of drunk slip ups and she was preggo. Unfortunately she didn't know on either my hen do or at my wedding. Poor baby Lily must be pickled!


----------



## Carreg

Wow, thatw as really lucky for her then, to get pg so quickly! Lily is such a pretty name :)

xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My god, I'm watchin Lilo and Stitch and trying to keep from bawling my eyes out lol! :cry: :lol:


----------



## Elhaym

awww! Not seen it, is it good? I love Disney :D My faves are Aladdin, Robin Hood, the Lion King and the Little Mermaid.

How are we all? I'm not too bad, excited to be on my first 'proper' cycle, though now it seems more real I keep having 'OMG what am I doing?!' moments. I know I want a baby, it's all I can think about, but I keep getting nervous about it too. Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It is very good. I enjoyed it. *sigh* I'm having a down day. My chest hurts very badly :-( Anxiety sucks.


----------



## Dumpling

Oh my I'm sooo tired today... Wish I was back in my bed! I'm staying at friends houses the next two nights so no nice lie-in in my own bed for ages, rubbish! Just had OH home for a couple of nights which was so nice, but he's gone back to work now & I'm not sure when I'll get to see him again. :cry: Plus next weekend I'm predicted to Ov, so that's just bad timing all round! Was so nice to see him though. 

Anyone got any plans for the weekend? x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Laziness! :D


----------



## Dumpling

Mmm sounds good to me! Especially if it rains, PJ days all the way!


----------



## Elhaym

Got a busy weekend next week so intending on doing very little! Got stuff to do around the house, might go see my mum, that's about it. Oh, and BDing of course ;)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Busy weekend here too! Off to see Ross noble tonight then an evening with BIL and SIL!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Two days late. *sigh* Why do I have to keep going through this.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs:
hows everyone take a look at my temps :yipee:


----------



## morri

It eems :af: is on her way because i had soome brwon cm ...if not I would be testing tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Elhaym

Oooh babyhopes2010, your temp is rising! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: iv been praying with all my mite for a bfp this month :yipee:


----------



## morri

Am I desperate if I wanted to test even though I had some bleeding? :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Three days late.....and the waiting game continues. Painful back and hips *sigh*


----------



## Elhaym

Ozzieshunni said:


> Three days late.....and the waiting game continues. Painful back and hips *sigh*

:hugs:

You think AF is on the way?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think it might be, but I'm not sure


----------



## morri

ah well I am on cd 2, I still have around 19 days to go...(for ov)


----------



## StarlitHome

5 dpo - fluttery stretchy feeling in lower abdomen, bit of a "nervous" feeling in my tummy, tender boobs and possibly larger (dH thinks so anyway :p), and I spent all day feeling very run down. 

fingers crossed as tight as possible that AF stays away! (due on the 21st)


----------



## Jennifaerie

FX starlithome! I'm going insane - AF cramps for 5 days already, due on in 3 days but they've gotten quite sore. Odd thing is they don't usually start until I'm on. Plus CM usually goes a few days before but still got plenty. 
BFN on FRER and ICs though so fairly sure I'm out! Any update Ozzieshunni?


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cry: <----------Thats me :(


----------



## Jennifaerie

Why babyhopes? xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

im just fed up :cry: i want to be a mummy really bad!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Me too, I'm PMSing like mad today too. You'll get there hun, we all will. I'm certain :witch: is about to arrive- 12dpo and BFN xxx :hugs: Try not to be fed up, at least there's always someone on Bnb who has been there before x


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh i know hun :hugs:
its geting to the point im crying every day during 2ww.suppose ovulation keeps me busy charting etc..............
ur not out till the :witch: is there xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Backache and cramps, but no AF :shrug: I won't test yet. On another note, the committee that runs the out of school care club I work for are utter morons. I hope the club closes after I leave, I really do.


----------



## Roxmull

x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ouch ouch ouch ouch. Hips are killing me! I've NEVER had hip cramps before. My lower back in in agony! I'm too stubborn to take anything in case I am pregnant. :haha: OH got mad at me last night cause of it. I think I'm starting to hope a bit


----------



## Elhaym

You have more will power than me, I'd have peed on a stick by now! :haha: I know it sucks to test too soon though and get a BFN. Keeping my fingers crossed something happens for you soon x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks hun. It hurts like HELL!


----------



## angelwings666

*hugs* to those that need 'em xx


----------



## Elhaym

Good morning all, how is everyone? xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

im good.way better then my self pittying yesterday lol x
u? x


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm on my way to bed, it's almost midnight in Hawaii. My back hurts and I have mild cramping. :(
But if it gets me my :bfp:, bring it on...


----------



## Elhaym

Glad you're feeling better babyhopes :hug: 

sleep well starlithome! Fingers crossed for you! :D


----------



## angelwings666

I'm doing ok, ordered some OPK's last night, I'd like to know when and if I've ovulated for peace of mind more than anything, especially as having just come off bcp it's not clear when it'll be and I want to know when to do a pg test as I wasted so many last month. I got 15 opks so I can test through the two weeks when it might be!!

How are you Elhaym? x


----------



## Carreg

BFN's for me for the last 3 days running and AF is due tomorrow so I am out this month. I can't see how to make my chances any better next month? We DTD 5, 3 and 2 days before I Ov'd and on Ov day and 1 and 3 days after Ov so in theory we should have been laughing so I don't get it, and don't understand how I can improve our chances! Frustration!!! I have ordered some Pre-seed (not telling OH!) in the hopes that will help but I feel like I'm betraying my NTNP-ness by doing that, to me that crosses the line to TTC and I don't want to TTC! Grrr.

Just want the witch to arrive now so I can get on with the next cycle.

xxx


----------



## Dumpling

Morning ladies! Nothing much happening today, got a day off though, hooray! Unfortunately lots of washing, cleaning & tidying to be done. Nothing happening Ov/AF/PMS-wise either!


----------



## babyhopes2010

How are these for evaps after the time limit....EvillL!!!!!
7dpo frer after time limit...pink evap
https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9456/dscn1093w.jpg
8dpo frer after time limit pink evap
https://img822.imageshack.us/img822/332/dscn1100b.jpg


----------



## Elhaym

Angelwings666 - I'm not too bad thanks! I'm also going to use OPks this month - I have 14 left and starting today so will hopefully catch the surge. No idea when I'm meant to be ov'ing either, it'd be nice to have an idea!

Laura - oooh, how frustrating! It's just bloody pot luck isn't it - they say a healthy fertile couple have a 20-25% chance each cycle, even if you do everything right. Wish those odds were better! :( I'm sure you'll get that BFP hun xx

Dumpling - Day off, you lucky so and so! 

babyhopes2010 - nasty evaps! You still have time to test yet - when is AF due?


----------



## babyhopes2010

af isnt due until 18th-20th


----------



## inkdchick

mine is due either 16th or 19th am cd21 today and so so so tired and boobs have never been this bad before.
1st cycle of Soy Isoflavones cd2-6.
Hoping to get my bfp really soon - fingers crossed
Good Luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Good luck both of you - hopefully that soy has done the trick inkdchick :D


----------



## inkdchick

Well i would like to think so i certainly feel very different this cycle, so damn tired, no energy boobs are killing me never had them this sore, but you never know period is a few more days away yet dont know if i dare test on frid or not (CD12)


----------



## angelwings666

Carreg - Totally know what you mean about cheating on NTNP. I'm not wanting to tell my OH about the OPKs, because I worry that he'll see it as me taking this too seriously. It is ostensibly because I want to know when I OV, and therefore when I'm due on, so I'm not in limbo for another month, but I know in my heart I want to know when I'm OVing so I know when to DtD lots - not that he'll complain about that. Good luck to everyone, especially those waiting to test. Wishing the witch away for you!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im using cbfm so i guess i should be in ttc lol
as soon as i know when i ovulate and theres a pattern im prob go ntnp plus u girlies in here let me chill out(even tho i maybe shouldnt be in here :blush:


----------



## Lucy2469

Hi all, thought I'd pop over here and say hello! Still waiting to see what my cycles are like after coming off BCP and distracting myself by thinking about NTNP! Still spotting since a ridiculously long visit from AF which isn't helping my mood :growlmad:

I'm finding the concept of NTNP tricky...i don't want to complicate it with temping and stuff yet as i want to start off relaxed and just enjoying the whole thing. But it's really bothering me that I'm not going to know whether I even ov this month...I know we probably won't get our BFP in the first month or whatever anyway, but I'd still rather put that down to "I know I didn't ov" than not knowing. Does that make any sense?! Sounds like some of you also want to know that, which is reassuring...

I might look into OPKs, but I'm soooo new to all this :blush:


----------



## Elhaym

You're welcome here babyhopes! I kind of hover between NTNP and TTC myself - it's hard to be totally relaxed about it - at the end of the day, we all want those BFPs! :D

I'm using OPKs too, not sure when I ov either, want to make sure we are BDing at the right time. :blush: I know what you mean angelwings, I know if I make it too serious it'll put too much pressure on OH - so am peeing in a cup in secret!

ETA - Lucy - Yup, know just what you mean! Think most of us are in the same boat!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas ladies! I swore I got my AF like 3 times today! I haven't tested, but I've been going to the bathroom every hour! God, I hope this is it, but in a way I don't cause I'm starting my new job on the 18th :blush:


----------



## Tryingfora4th

Boots are doing FRER tests bogof, I think you should invest!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i went there and they were bloody sold out :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks, I is broke though :-(


----------



## babyhopes2010

bfn this morning :(


----------



## StarlitHome

babyhopes2010 said:


> bfn this morning :(

:hugs: 

Man.... I wish AF/PMS symptoms weren't similar to PG symptoms. It's not fair. :growlmad:

I'd rather have a sore back and a headache because I'm pregnant. We'll see, just a few more days...


----------



## angelwings666

*hugs* babyhopes2010

Lucy2469 - of course you're welcome, I think everyone's definition of NTNP and TTC is different. I know mine and my OH's is lol!!

Elhaym - I'm less about putting pressure on him and more about knowing if I get to serious about it, my OH will want to prevent just to stop me getting upset. I'm kinda glad OPKs are best done in the afternoon as I'll be peeing in a cup at work where he won't know about it!! :blush:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hello - sorry for being quiet. Still no AF here but getting BFNs. Didn't test today. AF due tomorrow, still getting lotion CM, cramps have now stopped cervix is high - don;'t know what to think, just see if the :witch: arrives tomorrow I suppose!

Edit - Babyhopes - that means nothing yet! :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

know how you feel starlithome xx me too got 4 more days to go good luck xx


----------



## inkdchick

Jenniefaerie, hun i wish you all the best and hope that AF stays away for months to come for you xxx


----------



## MrsGM

Need to chat more to hubby but think NTNP is the best option for us, just stopped taking my pill as get evil migraines so will how cycle works out for the rest of the year :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

6 days late. Still holding out


----------



## inkdchick

Ozzieshunni im routing for you , i have max of 4 days left to wait so but dont think its worked for me but its looking good for you xxxxx lets us know hun xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Will do. I'm still cramping and getting hot flashes. I've broken out on my face and back :blush: which is rare for me and I'm tired all the time. fx'd!


----------



## inkdchick

well apart from the spots i am so bloody tired too and i have had some mild cramping on and off xx


----------



## Elhaym

good luck with the testing everyone! I've got a while yet, ovulating earlier than I thought though (assuming these OPks are right) so can hopefully test sooner. :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm being really good. I keep running the the loo to see if AF has arrived! LMAO!


----------



## Jennifaerie

When was/ is she due? FX!! Have you tested at all yet? GL everyone!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LOL, AF was due 6 days ago. I tested 6 days ago and got a :bfn: I'm going to test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Ooh how exciting! It'll give me hope if it's a BFP!


----------



## Dumpling

Ooh fingers crossed for you Ozzieshunni!! x


----------



## StarlitHome

fingers crossed, Ozzie!

I feel like I'm almost at the vomitting point of being nauseaus. Eurgh. 
I thought eating would help but it made it worse! 
:sick:


----------



## Jennifaerie

:-( starlit home hope u feel better (or not if it's cuz of a bean) the :witch: has got me I'm afraid


----------



## StarlitHome

Jennifaerie said:


> :-( starlit home hope u feel better (or not if it's cuz of a bean) the :witch: has got me I'm afraid

Thanks hon, and :hugs:

nausea has subsided from I'm-gonna-toss-my-cookies-any-second https://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/CommentCrazyGirl/Smileys%20Emotions/Sleepy%20Sick/smilie_krank_142.gif to I'm-uncomfortable-but-Okay :wacko: :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

I was feeling sick last night....dh and i had sexy time and he pressed on my stomach i felt soooo :sick: wasnt very romantic lol :rofl:
anyway temps slowely declining and big fat negative! :(
Looks like af shall be arrive soon aswell :(
On the brightside it means if af gets me ill have shorter cycle yey x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No AF :wacko: OH wants me to wait until he gets paid not this monday but the monday after! :rofl:


----------



## StarlitHome

Ozzieshunni said:


> No AF :wacko: OH wants me to wait until he gets paid not this monday but the monday after! :rofl:

:rofl: :haha: yeah right!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

StarlitHome said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> No AF :wacko: OH wants me to wait until he gets paid not this monday but the monday after! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :haha: yeah right!Click to expand...

:lol: I've done pretty well so far


----------



## JuFer

Blimey Ozzieshunni ... and I thought I was good! If your testing on the 25th we'll be testing at the same time (if I don't cave in before that is :haha:).

Sorry Jennifaerie that AF has got you. FX for the next cycle.


----------



## morri

My oh has gone to sardinia today for some ship :8. Hope he is back before the luteal phase begins .


----------



## Frankie

Hello lasses can I join you all


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats ozziehunni xx


----------



## JuFer

Congratulations from me also! :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Thanks all!


----------



## Dumpling

Ah bad luck Jennyfaerie, better luck next month! It'll not be happening for me this month either!

Welcome Frankie :hi: Tell us more about yourself...! lol

Ahh Ozzieshunni, we'll miss you here in NTNP, now you're all knocked up & whatnot! Fingers crossed we'll all be catching you up soon! xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

bfn this morning temps are slowly going down....im out :cry: xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: all! I'll be sticking around for a bit to offer some PMA!!!!!! You can do it girlies!!!!!!!


----------



## Dumpling

Oh Babyhopes, I'm sorry. We'll all get there :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks :cry:
Hope af comes here soon :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: babyhopes


----------



## angelwings666

Hugs and congratulations where they're due! My OPKs arrived yesterday morning, and I'm gonna start using them from the 26th, exciting times!


----------



## StarlitHome

My boobs hurt and I'm nauseaus... But I'm watching _Rocky Horror_ so it's not all bad. :haha:

I'm prepared to embrace all this discomfort if it means a :bfp: and a :baby:!!!


----------



## Dumpling

I've got EWCM! :happydance: Sorry if TMI, but I've only had 1 AF since coming off the pill & reckon I'm Oving next week & looks like I'm right! I've never had it before, its a bit gross isn't it?! But hooray for me working! Just a shame OH isn't around to pounce on...


----------



## StarlitHome

.


----------



## StarlitHome

sorry for the double-post, there was some weirdness going on with the posting earlier...


----------



## morri

:haha: I thought the dot was your speechless comment :haha:


----------



## Jennifaerie

woohoo ozzieshunnie! Congratulations! H&H 9 months! xxx Babyhopes :hug: You're not out yet!


----------



## Dumpling

Yeah you know what they say, it aint over until the witch lady shows her face!


----------



## morri

i am lurking at my user cp...


----------



## Elhaym

Just got another positive OPK on CD15! So looks like the last one wasn't the true surge. TBH this time is when I would be expecting to ov. No EWCM though, but still not sure what I'm looking for. :wacko:


----------



## Elhaym

Feeling positive today.... think I could be close to ov. No symptoms but feeling certain 'urges' quite strongly. :blush: 

Trying not to stress too much over everything, relaxed is the way to go I think. :thumbup:

Hope you're all well girlies!


----------



## Lucy2469

Elhaym said:


> Feeling positive today.... think I could be close to ov. No symptoms but feeling certain 'urges' quite strongly. :blush:
> 
> Trying not to stress too much over everything, relaxed is the way to go I think. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're all well girlies!

Glad to hear it, go for it ;) Relaxed is definitely the way to go, though easier said than done sometimes!


----------



## Elhaym

Too true!

OMG, I think I've finally noticed fertile CM for the first time! :happydance: I also had to POAS and got a positive OPK within 2 minutes! I'm really happy as this is exactly when I was predicted to ov - looks like it could be tomorrow!

:wohoo:


----------



## Lucy2469

Elhaym said:


> Too true!
> 
> OMG, I think I've finally noticed fertile CM for the first time! :happydance: I also had to POAS and got a positive OPK within 2 minutes! I'm really happy as this is exactly when I was predicted to ov - looks like it could be tomorrow!
> 
> :wohoo:

Woooooo, glad good stuff's happening! How exciting that you've figured out when you're ov'ing :happydance: You know what you need to go and do now...:sex:


----------



## Elhaym

haha, indeed! Unfortunately OH is out until pretty late so will have to try and stay awake - though I've told him he can wake me up :haha:

It's nice to know everything seems to be working as it should - obviously there's no way to be sure without temping, which I don't really want to start doing (will get too obsessive about it and I don't need the stress!) But will just go with the flow for now. :D

How are you hun?


----------



## StarlitHome

AF got me this morning. On to Cycle Two of NTNP. :)


----------



## Dumpling

Aah hooray Elhaym! Its so good when you finally get it isn't it?! Its hard to imagine what its like until its there! Fingers crossed this will be your month then, go on, get busy!

Well fresh start again this month Starlit, I'll be with you next month, I've missed my eggy this month. Ah well, better luck next time! x


----------



## morri

is it rainign as much anywhere else by the way? its been pssing down the whole day and night.


----------



## MrsGM

No rain here but lots of frost


----------



## Elhaym

Dumpling said:


> Aah hooray Elhaym! Its so good when you finally get it isn't it?! Its hard to imagine what its like until its there! Fingers crossed this will be your month then, go on, get busy!
> 
> Well fresh start again this month Starlit, I'll be with you next month, I've missed my eggy this month. Ah well, better luck next time! x

Yeah! I bloody fell asleep though last night so will have to try tonight :haha: DTD on Tues too so we'll see.....

Nice day here, but cold!


----------



## Dumpling

Mmmm brrrr, chilly today! So glad its not raining though, I love crisp, cold, sunny days :cold:


----------



## JuFer

Dumpling said:


> Mmmm brrrr, chilly today! So glad its not raining though, I love crisp, cold, sunny days :cold:

So do I - in my lovely cosy office :haha:

Well done Elhaym - I guess we won't be hearing much from you tonight :winkwink: FX you'll catch that egg!


----------



## Frankie

Silly Q if say last night I noticed CM was say clear and stretchy does this mean I have ovulated or will be ovulating?

Once I noticed this I pestered hubby x millions until he gave in what should I be looking for now if his wee spermies has nabbed an egg x


----------



## Celesse

Ovulation about to happen. 

If you think about what cm normally looks like it would be imposible for sperm to swim through it, but when its all clear and slippery they are helped to swim through and get to the egg. 

You now gotta just wait and hope. I had implanation bleeding and itchy nipples 10-12dpo and a bfp 13dpo, but everyone is different. Good luck and I hope the symptom spotting doesn't drive you too crazy.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Celesse said:


> Ovulation about to happen.
> 
> If you think about what cm normally looks like it would be imposible for sperm to swim through it, but when its all clear and slippery they are helped to swim through and get to the egg.
> 
> You now gotta just wait and hope. I had implanation bleeding and itchy nipples 10-12dpo and a bfp 13dpo, but everyone is different. Good luck and I hope the symptom spotting doesn't drive you too crazy.

You know, I had itchy nipples too! No IB though. Achy hips and cramps. I thought AF was on its way!


----------



## Elhaym

How you doing Ozzieshunni? Hope you and your bean are well!

I didn't BD again last night! we are both so tired! grrr. Not too worried though, I'm already thinking ahead to next cycle - have worked out that a Nov BFP would work out perfectly for me as my EDD would be in August when I am off work anyway. :D

Will BD tonight anyway - even if I have to put matchsticks in my eyes! :haha:


----------



## Frankie

Celesse said:


> Ovulation about to happen.
> 
> If you think about what cm normally looks like it would be imposible for sperm to swim through it, but when its all clear and slippery they are helped to swim through and get to the egg.
> 
> You now gotta just wait and hope. I had implanation bleeding and itchy nipples 10-12dpo and a bfp 13dpo, but everyone is different. Good luck and I hope the symptom spotting doesn't drive you too crazy.

Fantastic thanks for the info who knows roll on 12-14 days time x


----------



## MrsGM

so, tried to chat a little more to hubs, got very little apart from he's excited!

However xbox game arrived today so he's more than distracted, sometimes I think I accidentally married a 12 year old :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Blargh. I have a cold and a cough. The cough it pretty bad. I'm contemplating calling NHS Direct cause it's bad.


----------



## Dumpling

Aah I'm off to see OH tomorrow! I've not seen him for 2 weeks :happydance: So excited to see him, but I am slightly concerned that he just thinks this is an opportunity to BD. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy it very much :blush: but I hate the pressure of thinking its definitely going to happen. There's nothing wrong in wanting a bit of spontaneity surely?! Hmm, don't think I'm going to be very good at this baby-making business!

Anybody else got any exciting plans for the weekend?!


----------



## MrsGM

Dumpling said:


> Aah I'm off to see OH tomorrow! I've not seen him for 2 weeks :happydance: So excited to see him, but I am slightly concerned that he just thinks this is an opportunity to BD. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy it very much :blush: but I hate the pressure of thinking its definitely going to happen. There's nothing wrong in wanting a bit of spontaneity surely?! Hmm, don't think I'm going to be very good at this baby-making business!
> 
> Anybody else got any exciting plans for the weekend?!

must be hard to get the balance right!

Currently making jewellery (bridal jewellery business) and seeing friends and hopefully a nice autumn walk


----------



## MrsGM

Ozzieshunni said:


> Blargh. I have a cold and a cough. The cough it pretty bad. I'm contemplating calling NHS Direct cause it's bad.

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm looking at baby record books and contemplating buying What to Expect When You're Expecting. :lol:


----------



## Dumpling

Ozzieshunni, hope you feel better soon. x Have you seen that 'Blokes Guide to Pregnancy?' looks quite good & def think I'll get it for my OH when I'm preggers. He hasn't got a clue what to think/say/do when it comes to having babies or hormonal women!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Cool  I'll check it out for OH


----------



## angelwings666

Hey everyone, hope you're all doing well. I've made the decision not to use my OPKs this month, it just feels (to me) too much like TTC rather than NTNP. Gonna try and BD every few days, as and when the mood takes me. I'm calling it a "scattergun" approach lol. If that doesn't work this month or next, then I've got the OPKs ready :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

Operation 'Scattergun' :rofl:


----------



## Carreg

LOL Operation Scattergun :lol: Love it!!

xxx


----------



## Celesse

So at the moment we could be potentially making summer babies. I think July babies. I'm wondering if this is a good thing or not. Whale sized in the hottest part of the year, labouring in mid-July heat and then stuck inside with a newborn for the rest of summer!!


----------



## Carreg

lol Celesse, Felix was born in September so I was heavily pg all through the summer, and it was summer 06 which was a scorcher! This time I am aiming for July being the latest due date I have as I don't want to be pg right through the summer again, I would rather be pg in autumn, winter and early spring so it keeps me warm!!

xxx


----------



## Celesse

I was first tri last summer with Abigail. Heat plus all-day nausea was not great. And at Christmas she was at the large but not engaged stage. I was really hungry all December but her butt and my stomach were competing for space so I could only manage sandwich sized meals at a time. I guess the bad parts of pregnancy are gonna seem bad whatever time of year it is. 

A conception now would probably mean morning sickness starting to end around Christmas and the bigger appetite starting to kick in.


----------



## Carreg

Well that'd be good! Extra excuses to eat loads over Christmas :D

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

I always said I wouldn't want a summer baby as the thought of all that weight while the weather is hot seemed difficult - though I suppose it's hard any time! An August EDD would actually work out really nicely for me though, so hoping for a BFP next cycle if I miss this one. :thumbup: Of course I'd be grateful for a BFP any time!

I would also like to subscribe to Operation Scattergun. :haha:


----------



## MrsGM

I think there should be an operation scattergun thread :rofl:


----------



## Carreg

Make one then :D Call it The Operation Scattergun Support Thread (agents join here!) or something :D :lol:

xxx


----------



## Lou1234

A plus for a summer baby as I've read elsewhere on here is that baby can pretty much live in lighter clothes and all those clothes you wash will dry quicker!!

My personal positive thing about a summer baby will be that I can take baby out and go for a walk around outside. Don't fancy doing that in the middle of Winter!


----------



## Dumpling

Uggh I hate winter washing, we have such a small house its a nightmare to dry! I love hanging it outside in the sunshine. Aww, imagine all those tiny white babygros hanging on the line... :cloud9:

Loving Operation Scattergun lol!


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol my husbands a farmer so edd from june to november isnt great lol x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You can never plan a baby to the letter babyhopes, lmao! They tend to pop up at the least convienant times *points to self* Case and point :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol id love one yesterday lol
argh i wanna baby so bad :( ill take one whenever----but soon! lol


----------



## Elhaym

How you feeling, Ozzieshunni?

babyhopes - I know! It'll come :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Blargh. I have a cold. I've been having bits of nausea, but nothing too terrible *knocks on wood* Stayed home sick today from work. Back to the grindstone tomorrow but Friday is a Halloween party! :happydance: Can't wait to dress up and see all the kiddies dressed up!


----------



## Elhaym

Gah, you can tell it's that time of year again, loads of colds and bugs going round. Glad to hear you and the beany are OK! :D

A fancy dress party? What are you going as? Kids in halloween costumes are so sweet. :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I dunno yet, something simple cause I'll still be working. Maybe a cowgirl or a gangster girl.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ozzieshunni said:


> I'm looking at baby record books and contemplating buying What to Expect When You're Expecting. :lol:

I have seen this at my local library ... I have borrowed various books and read up a bit on a few things out of lots of them but didn't commit to buying. 

x


----------



## Dumpling

There must be lots of secondhand ones going about or people that would lend them out?


----------



## Elhaym

That's the book I'm hoping to get - cheapest I found it was £8.99 on bookdepository.co.uk. Not buying it yet, obviously ;)


----------



## RaspberryK

It has a chapter about TTC and I found reading them quite a good insight - I guess I was being a bit of a boy scout - ALWAYS BE PREPARED! lol :haha:

I am now convinced I am a right nutter! :blush:

x


----------



## Elhaym

Hehe, I'd like to buy it now but my OH would be like 'Whaaaaaaaa? Something you're not telling me?!' :haha:


----------



## Carreg

We have Miriam Stoppard's 'Conception, Pregnancy & Birth' (a bargain, picked up brand new on the book stall of a village fete for £1!) and 'A Bloke's Guide to Pregnancy' (which I bought for my PH when we started NTNP....jst in case!) on our bookshelf...goodness knows what family who visit must think (if they notice, which they probably do!) as, apart from my Dad, they don't know we're NTNP!

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

try ebay theres thousands :)


----------



## Elhaym

https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2938/128898337205477799.jpg


----------



## Lou1234

If this was Facebook I would 'like' your post Elhaym!

:happydance:


----------



## MrsGM

Elhaym said:



> https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/2938/128898337205477799.jpg

that is brilliant!

Not feeling the Friday love as busy weekend, was such a grumpster this morning when the alarm went off :coffee:


----------



## Celesse

Anyone have nice plans for the weekend? 

I had loads of house sorting type plans, but OH has decided to work from home over the weekend, so I'm probably gonna have to take the baby out for a walk to keep her quiet.


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/173/catri.gif

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


awww congrats on the :bfp: :yipee:
hows everyone doing? :)


----------



## MrsGM

Getting up early to go to a bead fair, haven't been before but quite excited at the prospect of rummaging through beads!

Then in the evening we're going to a fab bonfire and fireworks
Sunday watching some spooky movies with a friend


----------



## Lou1234

I've got a quiet one planned.

I must, must, must study this weekend!! I want to get at least 3 hours done on Saturday and 3 hours on Sunday! That is the aim but I'm hoping for more!!

I'm going to see how far the walk is to our new leisure centre at some point this weekend and go swimming which I'm looking forward to!

Hubby is out all of Sunday and I'm meeting a friend for lunch but that is it I think!


----------



## MrsGM

Lou1234 said:


> I've got a quiet one planned.
> 
> I must, must, must study this weekend!! I want to get at least 3 hours done on Saturday and 3 hours on Sunday! That is the aim but I'm hoping for more!!
> 
> I'm going to see how far the walk is to our new leisure centre at some point this weekend and go swimming which I'm looking forward to!
> 
> Hubby is out all of Sunday and I'm meeting a friend for lunch but that is it I think!

Need to do some studying too *sigh*


----------



## Elhaym

I'm out tonight for a bit of a fancy dress club night, so probably sleeping quite a bit on Saturday. :haha:

What are you studying, Lou and MrsGM? :)


----------



## MrsGM

Elhaym said:


> I'm out tonight for a bit of a fancy dress club night, so probably sleeping quite a bit on Saturday. :haha:
> 
> What are you studying, Lou and MrsGM? :)

Sounds fun!

I'm finishing a PhD - I had the exam earlier in the year but they felt I have more work to do so on I go, but most of the time I'd rather chew my own foot off than finish it!


----------



## Dumpling

Ooh is it halloween fancy dress? What are you going as? I'm bunged up full of cold & feeling pretty miserable so I'm off sick from work & having a quiet, snuggled in weekend I think. Lots of blankets & Lemsip! x


----------



## Lou1234

I'm doing an Accounting NVQ so nothing exciting! It is hard as I'm a distance learner so have to motivate myself!!

But this is the last exam! Once I've passed it and completed my project which is nearly there then I am finished! :happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

I am skint at the moment so cobbling together what I can get myself! I have my old lab coat, some surgical masks off ebay (for a quid!) and some fake blood to go as a mad scientist/doctor. :haha: I have some friends who are really good at doing makeup and costumes - they are doing zombie makeup too so I might have some of that too. :D

Cosy weekend sounds nice - hope your cold gets better! I will be doing the same saturday and sunday I think. :)

ETA - Lou - Great stuff, you'll be finished soon then! Might not be that exciting but all qualifications are worthwhile IMO, shows you have the dedication to learn and do the work!


----------



## Elhaym

Anyway I'd better go and get things sorted, meant to be setting off in an hour! Have a lovely Friday all, catch you tomorrow or Sunday! :hugs:


----------



## Lou1234

Loving the sound of your outfit!

Have fun!!


----------



## July28th

:wave: Hey everyone...

Hope you all have a nice weekend. Hope you're feeling better soon Dumpling!


----------



## Dumpling

Ah thanks girls! Enjoy your weekends! xxx


----------



## MrsGM

Well I'm here beading with the cat hogging my lap, bless!

We attempted to have some wine but it had gone off... :(


----------



## MrsGM

Hope everyone had a good weekend?
Lx


----------



## angelwings666

Hey MrsGM and hey to everyone else too.
Operation Scattergun has been slightly marred by OH being unwell. I just can't bring myself to wake him up, even though he'd appreciate it, he's not well, and I've been too tired a couple of nights too. Here's hoping some of the "scatter" catches an eggy, but I'm not holding out too much hope for this month now :(


----------



## MrsGM

angelwings666 said:


> Hey MrsGM and hey to everyone else too.
> Operation Scattergun has been slightly marred by OH being unwell. I just can't bring myself to wake him up, even though he'd appreciate it, he's not well, and I've been too tired a couple of nights too. Here's hoping some of the "scatter" catches an eggy, but I'm not holding out too much hope for this month now :(

aww :hugs:

we're still preventing at the mo, mutterings that my contract might be extended etc :dohh:


----------



## Dumpling

Hello! I've just come home from visiting friends with a new baby & catching up on all the gossip. Plus AF arrived today, bang on schedule which is fab! But the cramps & back ache aren't fun. :nope:


----------



## RaspberryK

Oooo are you super broody now? 

The backache is the worst bit for me, curl up with a hot water bottle (I have that for my back and a cat on my tummy) works wonders. I find painkillers don't do much.

x


----------



## Dumpling

Oh I really am! We had two babies there, one 5 weeks & one 7 months & it was so much fun cuddling them & playing with them :cloud9: Just a bit gutted that I'm probably going to miss this month too, as OH is away, but I'm due to Ov all over Xmas, so hopefully I can get me a christmas baby! 

Only took 2 ibuprofen last night before bed, its amazing what distraction can do for you, I felt fine whilst I was chatting with the girls. Must get a new hot water bottle though, it was so effective when I was younger. 

OHs coming home for the weekend tomorrow :happydance: so have to get the house all tidied & food in the fridge, best get busy! xxx


----------



## Elhaym

They're so amazing aren't they, my friend's DS is 3 months now and he is just awesome. I love how they have their own personalities almost straight away. A real person, but soooooo tiny! :haha:

aww, glad you get to spend some time with your OH! What does he do, if you don't mind me being nosy? :)


----------



## RaspberryK

FX for a Xmas conception then Dumpling! I know how crap it is when dh is away so I am with you on that one. 

x


----------



## Elhaym

Right, new cycle for me. I'm adopting the scattergun approach this month I think - BD like crazy and hope for the best. :haha:

Would love a BFP by Christmas.


----------



## kayleighb92

So I just have a quick question.... So me and my boyfriend have been having sex unprotected for about 2 weeks now. I was on birthcontrol last month but stopped taking it due to some issues I was having with it, but other than that I havent been on anything in over 5 months. He pulls out after before he ejaculates but I just want to know my chances of getting pregnant. We arent planning on having a baby but if it happens it happens... Please give your thoughts and comments on how high you think my chances of concieving are. Thanks, Kayleigh


----------



## babyhopes2010

looks like im properly joining you:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i was ttc BUT!!!!..................


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I have landed my dream job as housing officer! its all iv ever wanted to do...........so opks and everything out the window!
Of course ill be happy with bfp but i can wait.......sod's law will kick in and ill get bfp this month:haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiya,

You still have a chance. The withdrawl method isn't always fullproof. I don't know the percentage, but there is still sperm in precum.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

babyhopes2010 said:


> looks like im properly joining you:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i was ttc BUT!!!!..................
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I have landed my dream job as housing officer! its all iv ever wanted to do...........so opks and everything out the window!
> Of course ill be happy with bfp but i can wait.......sod's law will kick in and ill get bfp this month:haha:

Congrats hun! That's what happened to me. Got my :bfp: the weekend before starting a new job :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

kayleighb92 said:


> So I just have a quick question.... So me and my boyfriend have been having sex unprotected for about 2 weeks now. I was on birthcontrol last month but stopped taking it due to some issues I was having with it, but other than that I havent been on anything in over 5 months. He pulls out after before he ejaculates but I just want to know my chances of getting pregnant. We arent planning on having a baby but if it happens it happens... Please give your thoughts and comments on how high you think my chances of concieving are. Thanks, Kayleigh

Uuummmmmm withdraw does cut chances but if i were u id stop unless u seriously want a baby.....
iv known people do it successfull and dont get pregnant and others withdraw once and get pregnant.
i used that method with husband a few times he found it difficult to 'withdraw':haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ozzieshunni said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> looks like im properly joining you:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i was ttc BUT!!!!..................
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I have landed my dream job as housing officer! its all iv ever wanted to do...........so opks and everything out the window!
> Of course ill be happy with bfp but i can wait.......sod's law will kick in and ill get bfp this month:haha:
> 
> Congrats hun! That's what happened to me. Got my :bfp: the weekend before starting a new job :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh bugger:dohh::haha:


----------



## kayleighb92

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hiya,
> 
> You still have a chance. The withdrawl method isn't always fullproof. I don't know the percentage, but there is still sperm in precum.



Thanks for your output... it helps alot... idk if I am or not, or if i can even concieve because Ive tried before but i guess i gotta wait and see..I'm keeping my fingers crossed :wacko:


----------



## kayleighb92

babyhopes2010 said:


> kayleighb92 said:
> 
> 
> So I just have a quick question.... So me and my boyfriend have been having sex unprotected for about 2 weeks now. I was on birthcontrol last month but stopped taking it due to some issues I was having with it, but other than that I havent been on anything in over 5 months. He pulls out after before he ejaculates but I just want to know my chances of getting pregnant. We arent planning on having a baby but if it happens it happens... Please give your thoughts and comments on how high you think my chances of concieving are. Thanks, Kayleigh
> 
> Uuummmmmm withdraw does cut chances but if i were u id stop unless u seriously want a baby.....
> iv known people do it successfull and dont get pregnant and others withdraw once and get pregnant.
> i used that method with husband a few times he found it difficult to 'withdraw':haha:Click to expand...


Hey thanks for the comment babyhopes2010... Ya idk... he doesnt like to pull out either but he does...This morning he got a little scared though because he couldnt tell if he had came yet or not... :/ & as far as wanting a baby, if it happens it happens. Im not trying to stop it & im not trying to concieve. I guess if God wants it to happen then it will :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

thats what im doing now.....we will make love when ever and if im pregnan then so be it :)


----------



## Lara310809

babyhopes2010 said:


> kayleighb92 said:
> 
> 
> So I just have a quick question.... So me and my boyfriend have been having sex unprotected for about 2 weeks now. I was on birthcontrol last month but stopped taking it due to some issues I was having with it, but other than that I havent been on anything in over 5 months. He pulls out after before he ejaculates but I just want to know my chances of getting pregnant. We arent planning on having a baby but if it happens it happens... Please give your thoughts and comments on how high you think my chances of concieving are. Thanks, Kayleigh
> 
> Uuummmmmm withdraw does cut chances but if i were u id stop unless u seriously want a baby.....
> iv known people do it successfull and dont get pregnant and others withdraw once and get pregnant.
> i used that method with husband a few times he found it difficult to 'withdraw':haha:Click to expand...

We've been using the WM since about a year into our relationship (we've been together for almost 9 1/2 years now), and we only conceived when we actually started TTC (ejaculating inside). My OH is a pro at withdrawing in time though. If there's any part of you that isn't ready for a baby, I would use another form of contraception though, because while it may work for some people, other have reported pregnancies through using the WM.


----------



## angelwings666

The withdrawal method most certainly is not fool proof, but I don't know what the percentage is.

I'm waiting on AF now, as I really don't think I'm in with a chance this month. Still, I'm moving in with OH next month, and I figure more time together can only help things along. Also hoping for a BFP by Christmas!!


----------



## Elhaym

I would love a BFP by Christmas too! But that means I most likely have to conceive this cycle, so here's hoping.

I have never used WM, I have a feeling my OH would be rubbish at it. LOL.


----------



## letia659

hi everyone! Im excited to be here and thought Id introduce myself since I have been randomly posting in here but now I feel I can actually be in here now :) I have 2 sons and it took over 3 yrs ttc to get my 2nd with rounds of clomid etc. and we were sure we were done having babies but since he is now almost a year old Ive kinda had a change of heart and have been discussing it with DH but he has been on the fence about it...I had got an IUD and was thinking about having it took out when it fell out :shock: soo since then we have just done the withdrawal method and Ive been throwing hints out that we should just let nature decide but I really didnt think he was into it until the other night he umm just didnt withdraw :blush: (sorry if TMI) sooo looks like he is game lol and Im here!!! :) Im trying not to get to excited knowing that I have fertility issues and it may not ever happen again but its hard not to be! the only thing that gives me hope is Ive had normal cycles since having Zander so thats a big deal since in the past Ive went a whole year with no period...well Ill stop rambling lol


----------



## Dumpling

Hello!!!!!!!! Sorry, I've been a little AWOL, I've been on night shifts & then spending time with OH, how is everybody?! I'm good, had a lovely weekend, although not much BD'ing, but it wouldn't have made a difference this early on in the cycle anyway. I'd love a BFP for Xmas, but don't think its likely. On the plus side, I'm O'ing all over Xmas, so could catch an Xmas egg instead!

Fab news on the job babyhopes, at least if you get pregnant you'll still have the time before you go on mat leave, so thats at least 6-8 months. 

Elhaym, he's a construction worker but gets paid a ridiculous amount of money working in London so he goes away a lot.


----------



## angelwings666

Welcome letia659!!

AF got me yesterday, so I'm back on the scattergun wagon as soon as she's flown the coop! Would really love to have a BFP by Christmas, I worked out if I get pg this cycle I'll give birth in September, which means I won't miss celebrating Halloween next year (my favourite holiday), which'd be great!

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi letia659, welcome! :flower:

Dumpling, you're only 2 cycle days ahead of me! Not much BDing for me either yet, only just getting the mojo back after AF. When you ov'ing? I think I should be Fri 19th or sat 20th - weekend BDing! Yay! :haha:

I agree angelwings, a christmas BFP would be fantastic. If I catch this cycle my EDD would be mid August which is perfect for my job, so hoping (but trying not to hope TOO much and get disappointed!)


----------



## Dumpling

I'm due to ov Sun 21st, I've got a 33 day cycle so I'm going to get further & further behind you! I think I'd like to get caught at Xmas, that would mean a September baby & definitely a Xmas off work next year, seeing as I'm working Xmas day this year!


----------



## kayleighb92

Ok people... So I have a quick question. Me and my boyfriend are TTC and last night was one of those nights. I havent been having the best luck in concieving, and Im worried I cant even have kids... So Im supposed to get my monthly cycle in a few days(Im not sure when)and he ejaculated inside me. I want to know what my chances of getting pregnant are?! I read on a few sites that it is possible to concieve right before your monthly cycle is supposed to occur............. ""Although the most fertile period consists of the few days before ovulation, it is possible to get pregnant any time of the month. Though the chances of pregnancy during periods are usually low during periods, they exist for all women. Therefore you should always use protection if you do not want to get pregnant."".......... PLEASE let me know what you guys think... If possible can you private message me?? If not just comment :) thanks so much everyone....[-o&lt;


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas, I think that your chances are probably lower later in your cycle than at about the middle when you are ovulating. Have you tried OPKs (ovulation predictor kits)? It will give you an idea if you are O'ing. :flower: :dust:


----------



## Elhaym

Good morning/afternoon/evening!

How is everyone? I feel like poo. Got a crappy cold and sore throat. Work is quiet today so will probably go home soon and get to bed!


----------



## Carreg

Elhaym said:


> I feel like poo. Got a crappy cold and sore throat.

I could have written that! Add dizziness, aches and hot/cold flushes. AF is also due tomorrow so feeling in a shitty mood with everyone anyway!

Wish I could go home to bed :( Work is quiet but I have to stay!

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

I'm home now! 

Awww Laura, sending you :hugs: Hope the day goes quick so you can get home and snuggle in bed! xx


----------



## Carreg

Thanks! Hope you are feeling better too. Wish I was home from work! Have a good and relaxing afternoon :)

xxx


----------



## kayleighb92

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hiyas, I think that your chances are probably lower later in your cycle than at about the middle when you are ovulating. Have you tried OPKs (ovulation predictor kits)? It will give you an idea if you are O'ing. :flower: :dust:

The thing about it though is that I have an irregular cycle. Sometimes I start earlier and sometimes I start later... I guess I should have put that down... So I mean it could have been the middle of my cycle when we had intercourse, and yet again we had it last night and he ejaculated inside of me.... I hope this time it works because from around November 2009-may 31st 2010 I was on the Depo-Provera shot and discontinued using it b.c of problems it was giving me and I know they say after you get the shot it can take up to a year to concieve but I know plenty of people that have gotten off of the shot after 2 years and got pregnant and I only got 2 or 3 shots and I had never been on it before. Im just scared that I cant concieve but my friend said that its normal for a girl to feel like that.. So idk.. I just hope this time it works because I hate getting my hopes up... Thanks Everyone for your time and responses.:shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

It can take a while to normalise after the injection hun - 6-12 months I believe is the average. Everyone is different - just because other people got pregnant straight away doesn't mean that is the norm. I know just what you mean about worrying, I am only on my 3rd cycle and I'm already thinking 'what if something is wrong' - but just remember even the most fertile couple only has at most a 25% chance of conceiving each cycle. You just have to push on! :D 

If you don't already, I recommend keeping track of your cycles with fertilityfriend.com - it will give you a useful record of how long your cycles are and hopefully you will see a pattern forming as they settle down. It will also give you an idea of when you might be ovulating. 

Best advice I can give? Don't worry too much about ovulation, or fertile windows, or timing sex to a particular day. Just try and have sex every 2-3 days throughout your cycle. That way, you will always have a supply of sperm in your uterus to catch the eggy. This is actually the method fertility doctors recommend, as the stress of trying to time sex can actually hinder TTC.

Good luck hun and feel free to post any time if you have questions!


----------



## Elhaym

Just found this thread Kayleigh for people TTC after Depo:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/415371-official-depo-thread-11.html

I'm sure the ladies there will be able to give you useful advice too! :flower:


----------



## kayleighb92

Elhaym said:


> Just found this thread Kayleigh for people TTC after Depo:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/415371-official-depo-thread-11.html
> 
> I'm sure the ladies there will be able to give you useful advice too! :flower:

Thanks so much Elhaym... Ya I know it can take a while after the depo but I wasnt on anything before that and I stopped taking it like I said 3 shots later... Im TTC but its hard... Ive just always had the feeling that I couldnt or cant concieve. I hope I can. Thanks so much for replying. This site really helps me cope since I cant really talk to anyone about it.


----------



## Elhaym

No problem, we're all in this together! I'm the same, no one knows we are TTC so this is the only place I can vent. :haha: Stay positive hun, it'll happen for you. xx


----------



## notquite

Whining: my belly has been upset and been so tired this week! But this is the week before ovulation (supposedly will happen on Sunday), so trying to :babydance: a lot! Hopefully DH will be in the mood tonight, I'm off work today so we can get started earlier... so hard to find the time/energy to do it when I don't get home til 9 or 10pm after working 10+ hrs a day!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

kayleighb92 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Hiyas, I think that your chances are probably lower later in your cycle than at about the middle when you are ovulating. Have you tried OPKs (ovulation predictor kits)? It will give you an idea if you are O'ing. :flower: :dust:
> 
> The thing about it though is that I have an irregular cycle. Sometimes I start earlier and sometimes I start later... I guess I should have put that down... So I mean it could have been the middle of my cycle when we had intercourse, and yet again we had it last night and he ejaculated inside of me.... I hope this time it works because from around November 2009-may 31st 2010 I was on the Depo-Provera shot and discontinued using it b.c of problems it was giving me and I know they say after you get the shot it can take up to a year to concieve but I know plenty of people that have gotten off of the shot after 2 years and got pregnant and I only got 2 or 3 shots and I had never been on it before. Im just scared that I cant concieve but my friend said that its normal for a girl to feel like that.. So idk.. I just hope this time it works because I hate getting my hopes up... Thanks Everyone for your time and responses.:shrug:Click to expand...

I was scared I couldn't as well. I think if you overthink everything it just makes it worse. I know from experience :flower:


----------



## Dumpling

I think part of it is that we're constantly told that we must take every pill on time, never have sex without a condom etc so when we come off contraception you automatically assume that you must just get pregnant straight away! Although saying that, I wasn't very good at always taking my pill on time & occasionally would miss a couple & never got preggo, so I definitely must have trouble! :haha:

I handed in an application today for a trainee program at work, so if I get it, that'll put an end to my NTNP for 18mnths-2yrs. Bit gutted, but I really want to do the course so we'll have to see. If I don't get it then its BDing all the way baby! x


----------



## londonbird

Checking in guys

not sure wether to check in WTT or in here.. we arent trying or preventing..so I guess thats us!

Trying natural contraception for now... had my first period in 13 months, so now just avoid the ovulation time ish... see how we go! havent been off hormones in a longgg time! 

Shall see, hopefully this will work for a while


----------



## Elhaym

Mmmmm, I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven!


----------



## MrsGM

Elhaym said:


> Mmmmm, I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven!

ooo yummy!


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah, I haven't made muffins before, they're actually much easier than making normal cakes! They smell amazing too :D

How are you hun? I saw in the facebook thread you are officially NTNP now! Yay!


----------



## MrsGM

Elhaym said:


> Yeah, I haven't made muffins before, they're actually much easier than making normal cakes! They smell amazing too :D
> 
> How are you hun? I saw in the facebook thread you are officially NTNP now! Yay!

all fab thanks :)

yup we (I) decided not to worry about waiting for AF anymore and just go for it!

We've got his 13yr old half bro with us today and I'm feeling like a right mother hen making them lunch etc

How's you?


----------



## Elhaym

Great news! Sending you lots of luck :hugs:

I'm OK - having a lazy day really. Felt in a baking mood so made the muffins! Could do with doing some cleaning but enjoying sitting here with a cup of tea for now. :haha:


----------



## MrsGM

Thanks :D

ah it's Sunday, day for relaxing!

Just whacked some ingredients into the breadmaker for what should hopefully be some exciting bread

Other than that I've got a whole load of jewellery orders to catch up on


----------



## Elhaym

Oooh, fresh baked bread, lovely :D

You make handmade jewellery? Cool! Is it a business or just for friends/family sort of thing?


----------



## MrsGM

It's a business :D will PM you the link


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks! Some really nice stuff on there! :D


----------



## Dumpling

Afternoon! I've just finished another set of night shifts so I've had a very lazy Sunday, lots of sofa naps & PJs & cups of tea! :sleep: Best way to spend a rainy Sunday though surely?! 

Mmm Elhaym how were the muffins? I love baking & the smell of freshly cooked cakes is yummy. 

MrsGM can I see your jewellery? I am so impressed with arty/crafty people, I have absolutely no talent for stuff like that!


----------



## MrsGM

Dumpling said:


> Afternoon! I've just finished another set of night shifts so I've had a very lazy Sunday, lots of sofa naps & PJs & cups of tea! :sleep: Best way to spend a rainy Sunday though surely?!
> 
> Mmm Elhaym how were the muffins? I love baking & the smell of freshly cooked cakes is yummy.
> 
> MrsGM can I see your jewellery? I am so impressed with arty/crafty people, I have absolutely no talent for stuff like that!

That defn sounds like a great way to spend a Sunday :D really wanted a lie-in this weekend but no chance :(

Will PM you too


----------



## Elhaym

Muffins were great, got OH's seal of approval anyway! I love baking too, I'm not much of a cook the rest of the time but there is something so comforting about baking something yummy. :D

Love lazy Sundays, especially when the weather is crap!


----------



## Dumpling

MrsGM your stuff is beautiful! Just wish I was getting married now! Not that I'd need to to have it, but its a good excuse!!


----------



## MrsGM

Dumpling said:


> MrsGM your stuff is beautiful! Just wish I was getting married now! Not that I'd need to to have it, but its a good excuse!!

aww thanks, it's great for wearing to weddings and other special occasions too :D


----------



## Dumpling

Hmm, like Christmas presents?! May have to "accidentally" leave my browser open for the OH to find...


----------



## MrsGM

Dumpling said:


> Hmm, like Christmas presents?! May have to "accidentally" leave my browser open for the OH to find...

defn like Christmas pressies :D orders need to arrive sooner rather than later though as everything is made from scratch


----------



## angelwings666

Happy Monday everyone, how are you all? x


----------



## MrsGM

angelwings666 said:


> Happy Monday everyone, how are you all? x

Bored at work, but ok otherwise :)

How about you?

Lx


----------



## angelwings666

MrsGM said:


> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone, how are you all? x
> 
> Bored at work, but ok otherwise :)
> 
> How about you?
> 
> LxClick to expand...

Bored at work too! What do you do, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MrsGM

angelwings666 said:


> MrsGM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone, how are you all? x
> 
> Bored at work, but ok otherwise :)
> 
> How about you?
> 
> LxClick to expand...
> 
> Bored at work too! What do you do, if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

Pyschology research, how about you?


----------



## angelwings666

MrsGM said:


> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone, how are you all? x
> 
> Bored at work, but ok otherwise :)
> 
> How about you?
> 
> LxClick to expand...
> 
> Bored at work too! What do you do, if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...
> 
> Pyschology research, how about you?Click to expand...

I work with young people affected by drug and/or alcohol misuse (their own or someone else's).


----------



## MrsGM

That sounds really interesting :)


----------



## angelwings666

It is usually, just not today lol!


----------



## Dumpling

Elhaym I was inspired by you & have baked double choc chip muffins tonight. Mmmm smells so good! We've got someone coming to view our house on Saturday, such a shame I'll be at work or I'd get these cooking & I'm sure it'd help!
x


----------



## Elhaym

Yay, muffin love! Are they nice? :D 

You having a house viewing? Looking to move house then? x


----------



## MrsGM

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm muffins! :cake:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:shock: did i hear MUFFINS?! :munch:


----------



## Elhaym

LOL Dumpling, I hope you made plenty for us :haha:


----------



## Dumpling

Haha, there are plenty actually! And they were really rather yummy, although not very attractive, they kind of spilled over & joined together so it was like a giant tray muffin! :munch:

Yep trying to sell our house, we've had it on the market since the summer & only had 4 viewings so far. :cry: I need to move so I've got more space to put all my babies in! :haha:

Hows everybody been? I'm coming up to ov time & OH isn't here & I'm feeling rather, ahem, frisky! Rubbish! x


----------



## MrsGM

So excited, planning a 'rock the frock' shoot for early next year, just hope my wedding dress still fits and if there is a bean he/she isn't showing too much :D


----------



## angelwings666

Ah, MrsGM, I love the idea of those 'rock the frock' shoots. Are you properly trashing the dress? Cause if you did have a bump by then you could just tear it XD
I think I'm due to ovulate on Saturday so I'm gonna try and get BDing every other day from Monday, or every day if I can.


----------



## Dumpling

Ooh what's 'rock the frock'??


----------



## MrsGM

Rock the frock is wearing your wedding dress in a totally different situation, it's a long story but going for pics of me in a field, holding birds of prey! Not setting out for any dress trashing but if it gets a bit muddy I won't mind :)


----------



## Elhaym

OMG what an awesome idea!


----------



## MrsGM

I'm really excited, wasn't planning on doing anything then saw these photos and thought I'd really like to do that!

Need to save the pennies though, eep


----------



## MrsGM

boo, we have to move house :(


----------



## Dumpling

That sounds like fun! Plus, another opportunity to wear your dress again! I've never heard of it before. I've got the week off this week, woopwoop, no work! But I did something stupid today... I weighed myself. Doh! Not good :nope: Off to join Slimming World this week I reckon! Lot of girls at work go & seem to have lost lots weight so I thought I'd give it a try. I hate getting fatter :cry:


----------



## MrsGM

arrgghhh hubs has man flu and is driving me crazy!! :growlmad:


----------



## jellymummy

MrsGM said:


> arrgghhh hubs has man flu and is driving me crazy!! :growlmad:

My OH has this too!! Never mind I just had tonsilitis that was nothing, his sniffle is life or death!! :growlmad:


----------



## thislife164

Hey ladies! I'm Halsey :) I'm new here so I thought I'd introduce myself :D


----------



## MrsGM

jellymummy said:


> MrsGM said:
> 
> 
> arrgghhh hubs has man flu and is driving me crazy!! :growlmad:
> 
> My OH has this too!! Never mind I just had tonsilitis that was nothing, his sniffle is life or death!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I sound so mean but getting really annoyed with him now :(


----------



## MrsGM

thislife164 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm Halsey :) I'm new here so I thought I'd introduce myself :D

welcome to NTNP :D


----------



## Elhaym

thislife164 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm Halsey :) I'm new here so I thought I'd introduce myself :D

Hi Halsey! :hi:

Welcome to NTNP! Have you just started, or have you been TTC for a while?


----------



## Dumpling

Hi Halsey! NTNP is ace, you'll like it here!

Oh dear, poor hubbys all poorlysick & unsympathetic wives being mean to them :haha: Why is their illness always 10x worse than ours?! Thank goodness they don't have to go through pregnancy & childbirth! 

How come you have to move house MrsGM??


----------



## MrsGM

I'm not always such a meaning ;)

Our place is rented and landlord has sold it :( so need to find somewhere new to rent, hoping to buy at somepoint


----------



## Dumpling

Ah rubbish. Its horrible to move if you don't have to. Have you seen anywhere nice?


----------



## MrsGM

meant meanie

Viewed a place yesterday, really nice but road too busy for our kitty
Seeing another place at the weekend

How did your viewing go?


----------



## londonbird

Checking in guys, brrr... snowing here

... Think my period is due end of the week, waiting to see, got an MRI saturday so kind of hoping it comes!

First month attempting some rough charting... not anything too strict tho! :)


----------



## Memole

Hi everybody! So I'm new and I found this thread NTNP... I think that's kind of where we are.
We wanted to wait until May but we haven't been preventing it for a couple of months. I wish it happened quick (and last months I had all kinds of symptoms and AF came 4 days late, which never happened before) and this month I have no symptoms (and I'm going crazy trying to find implantation bleeding, although I know most women won't get it) and nothing is happening but oh well... It'll happen one of these days, I guess, hahah!

Good luck everybody and nice meeting you all!


----------



## Dumpling

Hi Memole :hi: Welcome along, hope you enjoy it here!

MrsGM, apparently the viewing went well & they are trying to arrange a second viewing, but I think that was more to shut us up than actually happening! Got my Christmas party tomorrow, better go & try on my dress & make sure it still fits!!


----------



## MrsGM

Hi Memole :D

Fingers crossed for you Dumpling :D I'm sure you'll look fab for your Christmas party, got ours next week, eek!


----------



## Dumpling

Memole, is that your pussycat in your avatar? So cute!

Ah thanks MrsGM, fingers crossed I won't just look like a shiny pink sausage! Have you got something to wear to yours? I love this time of year! :cold:


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys, how are we all? I haven't been in here properly for a while! x

I dunno if I should test or not, for the last few days I have found myself feeling really angry and snapping at DH...hmmm...no other symptoms though, I could just be an angry person lately!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Jellybeann, when is :witch: due?

I'm not 100% of where I am, but about 6-8 DPO. Not many symptoms really but would be very ironic if I got a BFP this cycle considering the past days events! :haha:


----------



## Memole

Dumpling said:


> Memole, is that your pussycat in your avatar? So cute!
> 
> Ah thanks MrsGM, fingers crossed I won't just look like a shiny pink sausage! Have you got something to wear to yours? I love this time of year! :cold:

No it's not :haha: I have 2 cats though (boy and girl). Yours is too cute Dumpling!


----------



## MrsGM

Dumpling said:


> Memole, is that your pussycat in your avatar? So cute!
> 
> Ah thanks MrsGM, fingers crossed I won't just look like a shiny pink sausage! Have you got something to wear to yours? I love this time of year! :cold:

I have got something, still need shoes and a jackety/shruggy thing

Have a fab time :D


----------



## JellyBeann

Hi, not sure when AF is due...It's all over the place the last few months!! I might pick up a test tomorrow though!


----------



## Dumpling

Yeah go on, its been a while since anyone tested! We can all live vicariously through you!


----------



## Elhaym

Yay for testing! 

I said I'd test Saturday if no AF as she'd be late then - 99.999999% sure I'm not pg but need to know either way!


----------



## MrsGM

Dumpling said:


> Yeah go on, its been a while since anyone tested! We can all live vicariously through you!

How was your Christmas party? :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys...I've just popped in to say goodbye...I'm now WTT...I need my operation, as my knee has deteriorated and I'm back on the waiting list, so going to talk to teh doctors about contraception tomorrow. This makes me very sad, I want a little brother or sister for Ollie, but with not a very big age gap! But looks like it may be a bit bigger than we hoped, If I get my op and fall pregnant by July, there will be a 27 month gap! We wanted a 24 at the most, preferably an 18 month gap!! But, I shall be back as soon as I have had the operation!! x

:wave:​


----------



## MrsGM

JellyBeann said:


> Hey guys...I've just popped in to say goodbye...I'm now WTT...I need my operation, as my knee has deteriorated and I'm back on the waiting list, so going to talk to teh doctors about contraception tomorrow. This makes me very sad, I want a little brother or sister for Ollie, but with not a very big age gap! But looks like it may be a bit bigger than we hoped, If I get my op and fall pregnant by July, there will be a 27 month gap! We wanted a 24 at the most, preferably an 18 month gap!! But, I shall be back as soon as I have had the operation!! x
> 
> :wave:​

:hugs: good luck for the op!


----------



## Elhaym

Hope your op goes well, get well soon and hope to see you back here! :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks girlies, hope I am back soon!! xx


----------



## Memole

JellyBeann said:


> Hey guys...I've just popped in to say goodbye...I'm now WTT...I need my operation, as my knee has deteriorated and I'm back on the waiting list, so going to talk to teh doctors about contraception tomorrow. This makes me very sad, I want a little brother or sister for Ollie, but with not a very big age gap! But looks like it may be a bit bigger than we hoped, If I get my op and fall pregnant by July, there will be a 27 month gap! We wanted a 24 at the most, preferably an 18 month gap!! But, I shall be back as soon as I have had the operation!! x
> 
> :wave:​

Good luck with your operation!


----------



## Kristin82

Hey everyone, I'm new here and just wanted to introduce myself. My OH and I weren't planning on TTC at all, but last month we thought we were pregnant. AF was 5 days late and I was convinced I was having symptoms. Ever since then, we've been discussing the possibilities, so we decided to NTNP. Hopefully it works out well for me!


----------



## MrsGM

Kristin82 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here and just wanted to introduce myself. My OH and I weren't planning on TTC at all, but last month we thought we were pregnant. AF was 5 days late and I was convinced I was having symptoms. Ever since then, we've been discussing the possibilities, so we decided to NTNP. Hopefully it works out well for me!

welcome to NTNP :D


----------



## Memole

Kristin82 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here and just wanted to introduce myself. My OH and I weren't planning on TTC at all, but last month we thought we were pregnant. AF was 5 days late and I was convinced I was having symptoms. Ever since then, we've been discussing the possibilities, so we decided to NTNP. Hopefully it works out well for me!

Welcome and good luck!
DH and I are in the same situation. Hopefully, we get pregnant soon! Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## Dumpling

Byebye JellyBean, good luck with everything, I hope you have a speedy recovery. See you back here soon!

MrsGM it was fab thank you, so much fun & everyone dressed up so nicely. Its weird to see everyone from work in their pretty dresses & the men in dinner jackets & bow ties when usually we're in horrible uniform! Have you found anywhere to live yet?

Hi Kristen82, welcome to NTNP! Its always nice to have new people join! x


----------



## angelwings666

How's everyone today? Snowed in or at work? I'm in my office, but all my appointments have been cancelled and it is toasty in here XD


----------



## Dumpling

I'm at home, I'm on nights tonight & its chilly in my house! May be because I'm still in my pjs & dressing gown tho! Hmm...might go & put the heating on & make a cuppa... :cold:


----------



## Carreg

I'm in my office but hardly anyone else is! It's not even like we have very much snow...less than 2 inches and the roads are clear! *tuts*

xxx


----------



## MrsGM

I'm at home and it's cold!!

Been feeling quite coldy and struggling to even speak, so as the snow came down harder contacted my boss who is fine with me working from home, it's a bit cold though! currently have hot water bottle and the cat on my lap!

Dumpling - we have but I'm stressing about it :dohh:


----------



## Dumpling

Oh no, why?? I wish my cat would sit on my lap, he's such a miserable git sometimes!


----------



## MrsGM

Dumpling said:


> Oh no, why?? I wish my cat would sit on my lap, he's such a miserable git sometimes!

the cat didn't stay long! she's quite a madam sometimes too but wouldn't change her for the world

erm, well, we decided to drop the paperwork through the door of their office last-night, we eventually found it down a residential road and it involved me walking up and down the road peering at people's houses til I found it!!
And found bad reviews when googling this morning

Hopefully just stressing over nothing...


----------



## Dumpling

Oh no. Fingers crossed its all ok. Was it alright when you went to view it? 

I'm watching the news & there's so much snow everywhere! We haven't got any, not even a flake, boo! I love it when you wake up & look out the window & everythings all white & muffled...


----------



## MrsGM

It was really lovely, nothing to look at from the outside but loads of space inside, landlady seemed lovely
AND there is a catflap already, hurray!

We hadn't had snow yet but it is very much here now!


----------



## Lou1234

:hi: all!!

We have snow! Not enough to settle and cause any trouble. I love watching it fall!!

I'm at work! I did get yesterday off though as there were tube strikes and I couldn't get to work for the first part of the morning. I didn't want to go in later just in case the line went down again. Boss just told me to stay at home and study!! :happydance:


----------



## Carreg

oooh if it's snowing with you, Lou, then hopefully it should be snowing again here soon too!

xxx


----------



## Lou1234

Carreg said:


> oooh if it's snowing with you, Lou, then hopefully it should be snowing again here soon too!
> 
> xxx

Any sign yet?

I'm in Central London and it was snowing this morning on and off then stopped for quite a while but it has started up again.


----------



## Carreg

Nothing in Herts yet :( It was snowing a bit this morning but stopped by about 9-10am and nothing since then. Booooo.

xxx


----------



## MrsGM

snow here too, about 40min from london by train, hubs has been sent home from work early by the looks of things


----------



## angelwings666

I'm in North London and it's snowing :)


----------



## Carreg

Moving this way then hopefully!

xxx


----------



## Lou1234

It seems to be skirting round North, East and South just outside London!!

People from our office left an hour ago as the trains down to Kent and out to Hastings have delays and cancellations.


----------



## Dumpling

Ah man, does EVERYONE have snow but me?! Not that I want to be stuck in anywhere, but a few flakes would be nice! I hate this cold, grey, dreary weather.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*sends snow down from Scotland* :haha:


----------



## Dumpling

* .* .. *.* *.. **
** .*. *.. *. *..
*..*..* \o/ *.*..*

Thanks!


----------



## MrsGM

I made such a good call staying at home today, town was gridlocked!!


----------



## Elhaym

We've had a bit of snow, but not much - the north west has missed most of it so far! Though it did take over 2 hours on the bus this morning to get to work (usually takes 45 mins!) Hardly any snow on the road but everyone was crawling along!

In January I got almost an extra week off work after the Xmas holidays (I work in a college), it was amazing! Don't think I'll be so lucky this time :D


----------



## Memole

No snow in Arizona! :(


----------



## angelwings666

Lots of snow in Croydon and a nightmare getting home from work!!


----------



## MrsGM

Long story but now totally dreading going to the Christmas party on Friday, not happy :(


----------



## Dumpling

Oh no :( thats a shame! Share if you want to :hugs:


----------



## MrsGM

Dumpling said:


> Oh no :( thats a shame! Share if you want to :hugs:

erm, I'l try and make it short, me and hubs used to work together (still do kinda) and there is a girl who basically stalked him and made my life a living hell, and guess who is going to be at the Christmas party??!?!?

Can't even look at her without all the hurt and anger coming back :cry:


----------



## angelwings666

Ah hun :hug:

Go looking glam with your head held high and rise above it. Then when you get home you can cry and eat ice cream and chocolate till it all goes away XD


----------



## MrsGM

thanks :)

I'll get some ice cream in!


----------



## Elhaym

Mmmm, ice cream. I could go for some haagen dazs strawberry cheesecake right now!


----------



## MrsGM

Ben & jerrys caramel chew, yum!


----------



## Celesse

MrsGM said:


> Dumpling said:
> 
> 
> Oh no :( thats a shame! Share if you want to :hugs:
> 
> erm, I'l try and make it short, me and hubs used to work together (still do kinda) and there is a girl who basically stalked him and made my life a living hell, and guess who is going to be at the Christmas party??!?!?
> 
> Can't even look at her without all the hurt and anger coming back :cry:Click to expand...

Turn up looking fab, with an I-dont-care look on your face and on your mans arm. And make sure your OH knows how you feel. Stay composed and calm and your lack of reaction will drive her crazy.


----------



## MrsGM

thank you everyone you're all lovely :hugs:

Well we're snowed in today and I need shoes to go with my dress (not normally worried but this dress really does need a certan style of shoe)

I'm actually really hoping that we we'll still be snowed in tomorrow and can just not worry about it all...


----------



## MrsGM

the party has been cancelled/postponed :happydance:

AND if my cycle is behaving and the calculator thingy is correct I should be OV this weekend so I can think of a lot better things to be doing with my weekend :haha:


----------



## Lou1234

MrsGM said:


> the party has been cancelled/postponed :happydance:
> 
> AND if my cycle is behaving and the calculator thingy is correct I should be OV this weekend so I can think of a lot better things to be doing with my weekend :haha:

:happydance:

You can have your own party in the bedroom (or elsewhere in the house!)!


----------



## MrsGM

Lou1234 said:


> MrsGM said:
> 
> 
> the party has been cancelled/postponed :happydance:
> 
> AND if my cycle is behaving and the calculator thingy is correct I should be OV this weekend so I can think of a lot better things to be doing with my weekend :haha:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> You can have your own party in the bedroom (or elsewhere in the house!)!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Celesse

Whats the betting the birth rate goes up in about 9 months time as all this snow is keeping people in with nothing to do but shag!?


----------



## MrsGM

Celesse said:


> Whats the betting the birth rate goes up in about 9 months time as all this snow is keeping people in with nothing to do but shag!?

so true!!


----------



## Elhaym

Yay mrsGM, nice cosy weekend indoors! :D


----------



## MrsGM

ooo today just gets more exciting, we have a viewing on a property we own, we've had so many problems with it (you'd think newbuilds would be fine right?!?!?)

So huge fingers crossed that this nightmare might be over and we can literally move on!! :wohoo:


----------



## Dumpling

Ah good day for you then MrsGM! I'm happy cos my OH is back tomorrow for the weekend & I've not seen him for aaaaaaaaages! Plus, we got some snow last night! Not much, but a definite covering, hooray! Oohhh happy days all round! :)


----------



## MrsGM

That's so exciting that you get to see OH Dumpling :D


----------



## Dumpling

I know I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Aww, hope you have a nice weekend with OH Dumpling!

Great news MrsGM, I hope you manage to sell it soon! Must be a royal pain in the arse to have it hanging over you! xx


----------



## MrsGM

It would be the best feeling to have things more sorted!

Mr has just been looking at the TTC forum and i've had lots of what does that mean?!?!? :rofl:


----------



## Elhaym

Oh God, he'll wish he'd never read it! My OH would freak out at any mention of the word 'mucus'. :rofl:


----------



## Dumpling

Haha, I think mine would too! He gets a bit confused at the best of times so all these abbreviations & acronyms would blow his mind! We're trying to sell our house at the mo, but the markets rubbish & no one seems to be buying. V disappointing! :( Anyone got anything nice planned for the wknd??


----------



## MrsGM

I did try and suggest he didn't read things..

Him: what does TMI mean??
Me: Defn don't read that one!!

Aww Dumpling, we really didn't think the place we're renting would sell but it did so try and stay positive on it :)

Think this weekend we'll be meeting some of hubs friends and otherwise we should prob start packing!!


----------



## angelwings666

Argh, it bad enough that I've been symptom spotting, but now my housemate's gf is raising her eyebrows and giggling at me cause I've been saying I'm tired, hungry and thirsty and going to the loo a lot (but I'm drinking a lot!). AND she knows we're NTNP! LOL


----------



## Emeraldeyes87

Hello Ladies!! I'm new to the forum.. I've been a little shy with posting.. ;) My OH and I have been together a year and are NTNP.... My OH is the loveeeee of my life and I'd love to have a little bundle of joy with him but I respect his decision of wanting to wait to TRY when we are married and finish some of those "projects" around the house ;) lol. However, he says that if it happens before then he will be very happy which makes me very happy! :) Funny how when we have a few drinks he goes from "Let's just let it happen naturally" to "Heck yes, let's TRY for a baby" Then of course he sobers up.. ;) Ahhh well.. gotta love him. <3 Hope everyone has Happy Holidays!


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Emeraldeyes, welcome! Hope you get your BFP soon :D


----------



## Dumpling

Hi Emeraldeyes, I was a lurker too before I started posting! A lot of men are the same, all for it when drunk, but freak out when sober! Good luck with NTNP. x


----------



## MrsGM

Hi Emerald :D

Was talking to hubs last night and said wouldn't it be lovely if we had news for Christmas

He nearly died on the spot! He was all 'what?!?!? we could be pg by Christmas?!?!?'


----------



## .Sparkle.

Hi can I join you ladies been lurking for a few days :blush: well me and my fella have been together 8 years and have a gorg 15 month old soon and I came off bcp in oct so hoping I'm not waiting too long for #2 x


----------



## MrsGM

Hi Sparkle, the more the merrier :D


----------



## .Sparkle.

Yay thanks you all seem lovely and don't feel like I'm stalking you all now


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Sparkle, feel free to join in with our ramblings! :D

LADIES - AF is due today/tomorrow and no sign. Not a cramp or spot in sight, and none of my usual PMS rage/weepiness. Still have the annoying pulled muscle feeling in lower right abdo plus lump in throat (not sore, just feels like there is something stuck) which according to google can be a symptom of heartburn. Need to try and not get my hopes up too much cos you know how AF likes to suprise us when we least expect it! How ironic would it be if I got a BFP this cycle after that business with my OH? :wacko:


----------



## .Sparkle.

Ooo when will you test???:happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

I originally said tomorrow but if no AF I might hold out till Sunday cos she is DEFINITELY late by then. I might mention it to my OH tonight and see what he thinks. I really wanna know but at the same time I don't want to see a BFN unless I really have to, if that makes sense? :D


----------



## MrsGM

fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## .Sparkle.

Ye it's get me down to see a bfn. Fingers crossed this is it for you :thumbup:


----------



## Celesse

Elhaym, good luck on getting your BFP this month! 

Your sig says on a break til January? If you don't get BFP this month it's not a bad thing to miss out a December conception. 9 months after Dec the Maternity wards are really really busy and it covers the end of one school year and start of the other, neither of which are great for your future babies.


----------



## .Sparkle.

Hey how do I get a ticker?? I'm new sorry haha


----------



## MrsGM

Sparkle - have a look through the testing out ticker threads, hopefully they'll be of use

Well there I was thinking we might know by Christmas but checked and AF not due til 30th Dec, that's if I've got it all correct :shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

Celesse said:


> Elhaym, good luck on getting your BFP this month!
> 
> Your sig says on a break til January? If you don't get BFP this month it's not a bad thing to miss out a December conception. 9 months after Dec the Maternity wards are really really busy and it covers the end of one school year and start of the other, neither of which are great for your future babies.

Yes if I'm not pg this month we are leaving it till January (or longer depending on a few things!) Thanks for the tip. :thumbup: If we did catch this month it would be an August baby - I was a late summer baby too :D I was worried about them being the youngest in class but it never seemed to affect me.

Thanks for the support all, I'm nervous for testing now - have tested before (in previous cyckes) but always pretty much knew it was a BFN those times, this time I don't know!


----------



## Dumpling

Good luck hon, let us know what happens!!! :thumbup: x


----------



## Elhaym

tested this morning and BFN! AF is playing silly buggers obviously, wish she'd hurry up! :wacko:


----------



## MrsGM

Elhaym said:


> tested this morning and BFN! AF is playing silly buggers obviously, wish she'd hurry up! :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## MrsGM

well just got a Christmas cake in the oven, was a bit crazy making it and won't be ready til late, just hope it tastes good!


----------



## Dumpling

OMG Elhaym, I'm in the same boat. AF due yesterday but still no sign... Hmmm...


----------



## Celesse

Well its not over til :witch: !


----------



## MrsGM

Fingers crossed for everyone!

I'm actually starting to think I'm bonkers even NTNP, my work schedule is going to be relentless in January up until April, eeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Dumpling

Well if you haven't got time to be preg then it's almost guaranteed you will be surely?!:haha:


----------



## Rin731

Dumpling said:


> OMG Elhaym, I'm in the same boat. AF due yesterday but still no sign... Hmmm...

Me too, and 2 BFNs


----------



## MrsGM

Dumpling said:


> Well if you haven't got time to be preg then it's almost guaranteed you will be surely?!:haha:

our relationship has been plagued with bad timing, so yes it would be very typical :wacko:


----------



## Elhaym

Right, late ladies, what's your testing plans? I tested yesterday so waiting till tomorrow. Have 3 FRERs left but don't want to waste them, luckily I have some ICs so will test with FMU tomorrow.

I felt a bit crampy and heavy down below last night, I thought AF would be here waiting in the morning but nothing. I'm sure it's nothing but it's the not knowing either way that kills me!


----------



## Celesse

Crampy can also be an early pregnancy symptom as the baby gets settled in.


----------



## Elhaym

Celesse said:


> Crampy can also be an early pregnancy symptom as the baby gets settled in.

I know, it's so confusing! And of course I'm doing the usual thing of googling and getting my hopes up with reading about people who didn't get a BFP for days or weeks after missing AF. If no BFP tomorrow then I'm leaving it a week to give AF chance to arrive, I don't want to torture myself with BFNs every day.


----------



## Dumpling

What is going on this month?! All the stress of Christmas maybe?!


----------



## Dumpling

I think I'll test tomorrow, I've got a few ICs I can use. I'm not feeling ANYTHING! No cramps, sore boobs, funny tastes/smells, discharge. Nothing! Who knows what tomorrow will bring! x


----------



## Elhaym

Well I felt more crampy a couple of hours ago but now it seems to have passed again. :shrug: Wish AF would make up her mind!

Good luck Dumpling, I'll test tomorrow too if no witch by then! xx


----------



## angelwings666

I'm still in my 2WW, AF is due next week Wednesday, so going to try and hold off testing until then.


----------



## Lou1234

angelwings666 said:


> I'm still in my 2WW, AF is due next week Wednesday, so going to try and hold off testing until then.


Think my AF is due next Tues or Weds so could be testing at the same time if I hold out!


----------



## Dumpling

Well, still no AF, no signs of anything & this morning a :bfn: on IC. Who knows whats going on! I keep thinking "ooh I'm late, I have a regular 33 day cycle", but I've only had that twice so I don't know that I can really say that anyway?! 

Good luck everyone else with your testing!! x


----------



## angelwings666

Lou1234 said:


> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in my 2WW, AF is due next week Wednesday, so going to try and hold off testing until then.
> 
> 
> Think my AF is due next Tues or Weds so could be testing at the same time if I hold out!Click to expand...

Ooo...FMU next Wednesday morning eh? :D


----------



## Lou1234

angelwings666 said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in my 2WW, AF is due next week Wednesday, so going to try and hold off testing until then.
> 
> 
> Think my AF is due next Tues or Weds so could be testing at the same time if I hold out!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo...FMU next Wednesday morning eh? :DClick to expand...


Yep! I say AF is due next Tues or Weds. My cycles so far have been 25 days and 29 days so if I'm settling at about 29 days then I'm due next week. If my cycles are just going to get longer than no idea!!
 
My hubby came over to me yesterday when I was typing my reply. 'What does 2WW AF mean?' It made me giggle a bit! He shouldn't have been reading what I was writing!


----------



## MrsGM

aww I'm not in sync with anybody, AF not due til 30th (depending what cycles are up to)


----------



## Celesse

I'm not even having cycles!! 
They are still MIA cos of the BFing. I keep trying to get Abigail to drink from her tommee tipee cup, but she gives me the drinks-come-from-boobie look. And my attempts to get her to sleep in her own cot are going nowhere. I have started to do my nightie up at night so she can't just latch on. 

I keep telling myself I will get AF back when my body can cope supporting another child... but really I just wanna get another baby on board and be pregnant again by the time I got back to work. My sister has just announced she is pregnant which is great, but now I wanna join in more than ever!!


----------



## Celesse

Ladies.... We really need a NTNP :bfp: so that I can live vicariously through you all!!!! :rofl:

By that ofc I mean "Any news testers?".


----------



## angelwings666

Lou1234 said:


> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in my 2WW, AF is due next week Wednesday, so going to try and hold off testing until then.
> 
> 
> Think my AF is due next Tues or Weds so could be testing at the same time if I hold out!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo...FMU next Wednesday morning eh? :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep! I say AF is due next Tues or Weds. My cycles so far have been 25 days and 29 days so if I'm settling at about 29 days then I'm due next week. If my cycles are just going to get longer than no idea!!
> 
> My hubby came over to me yesterday when I was typing my reply. 'What does 2WW AF mean?' It made me giggle a bit! He shouldn't have been reading what I was writing!Click to expand...

Heh, I used "pg" in a text to my OH a while back, he told me I'm not a tea bag!!

Celesse - I will test just for you........next Wednesday morning lol


----------



## Elhaym

Would love to get a BFP for you all to celebrate but fat chance of that happening for me, ever it would seem. Rooting for you girls :thumbup:


----------



## MrsGM

Was being majorly interogated by work peep earlier, in a funny way but she's a major gossip!

Also (don't think this is a symptom) but today if I need the loo, I NEED the loo, practically had to sprint down the corridor at work!


----------



## Dumpling

Still nothing here. AF is officially MIA! I'm going to test again cos OH & I only had sex on 8th Nov & 3/4 Dec so if it was neg yesterday there's no point testing again for another 2 weeks! Bah, stupid AF!


----------



## Celesse

Its 19 days from last day of unprotected sex that a bfn is unlikely to be a false negative from testing too early. Not sure what sensitivity of test thats based on though, or where I read it. Dumpling, at least you know your gonna test negative for the time being, though I'm guessing the double TWW is driving you nuts! 

MrsGM, I think I started with the omg-must-rush-for-wee-now didn't start until I was 8 weeks and the uterus started growing and invading the bladder's space.


----------



## MrsGM

Quite hoping no sticky bean as been so ill this week, nasty flu and coughing :(


----------



## angelwings666

AF arrived a week earlier than predicted, so no 2011 BFP, Looking to 2011 now!


----------



## Dumpling

Hows everybody doing today? Anybody got their Christmas tree & decs up? I'm doing mine on Tuesday, I'm not quite festive yet but think I will be by then!

Now, has anyone seen my AF?! Last seen on 5th November, now been missing 7 days!

x


----------



## MrsGM

Hiya,

No decorations up yet either! Have made the Christmas cake though and made a (small) start on shopping!

Have you tested?


----------



## Faythe

We went a bought a small live tree. I let the OH decorate it as I am totally pants at it!


----------



## .Sparkle.

Hi ladies how are you all nit been on for a while didn't want to stress symptom spitting. Anyway af was due Saturday and never came so did an ic yesterday morning had the faintest of lines so went and got a tesco brand and got another faint line a bit darker than the ic. Will be doing a frer today to confirm hope I get my Xmas bfp and baby #2 is a sticky bean I will let you no the result if frer fingers crossed


----------



## MrsGM

.Sparkle. said:


> Hi ladies how are you all nit been on for a while didn't want to stress symptom spitting. Anyway af was due Saturday and never came so did an ic yesterday morning had the faintest of lines so went and got a tesco brand and got another faint line a bit darker than the ic. Will be doing a frer today to confirm hope I get my Xmas bfp and baby #2 is a sticky bean I will let you no the result if frer fingers crossed

ooooo fingers crossed Sparkle!! :happydance:


----------



## Lou1234

angelwings666 said:


> AF arrived a week earlier than predicted, so no 2011 BFP, Looking to 2011 now!

Sorry AF arrived early.

AF hasn't arrived yet for me. I'm on CD28. Last cycle was 29 days and AF arrived the day after. If it doesn't arrive (I'm quite sure it is on its way though) then I'll test on Thurs or Friday (just in case this cycle is longer than last month).

Sparkle - sounds good! Make sure you come and update us!


----------



## .Sparkle.

Frer also positive :)


----------



## MrsGM

Congratulations :D


----------



## Rin731

Dumpling said:


> Hows everybody doing today? Anybody got their Christmas tree & decs up? I'm doing mine on Tuesday, I'm not quite festive yet but think I will be by then!
> 
> Now, has anyone seen my AF?! Last seen on 5th November, now been missing 7 days!
> 
> x

Mine too


----------



## Lou1234

Any news from those waiting for :witch: ?

Mine arrived this afternoon. Think next month I might venture into TTC a bit more and get some OPKs.


----------



## morri

hihbi, i am just on cd 3 and it is snowing without a break..


----------



## MrsGM

Hi, I've got the re-scheduled Christmas party later but this time it's stalker free, hurray!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats on your BFP Sparkle!

Any sign of AF, Rin and Dumpling? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, I used to post in here alot.

We are NTNP with intent but very little chance for me as found out both my tubes are blocked yesterday.

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

4magpies said:


> Hey girls, I used to post in here alot.
> 
> We are NTNP with intent but very little chance for me as found out both my tubes are blocked yesterday.
> 
> xxx

Hi hun, I remember you, you're local to me :D

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope you manage to get a lucky BFP. 

Are you thinking of IVF or anything or is it too early to say yet? Sorry to pry, tell me to bugger off if I'm being nosy!

EDIT - sorry, just read your sig. Good luck with the FS. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Elhaym said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I used to post in here alot.
> 
> We are NTNP with intent but very little chance for me as found out both my tubes are blocked yesterday.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi hun, I remember you, you're local to me :D
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope you manage to get a lucky BFP.
> 
> Are you thinking of IVF or anything or is it too early to say yet? Sorry to pry, tell me to bugger off if I'm being nosy!
> 
> EDIT - sorry, just read your sig. Good luck with the FS. xxxClick to expand...

They are gonna check my egg reserve and if I am ov'ing and OH's spermys. Then they will decide. If all good they may try and unblock my better tube with an op and then try clomid, if they are bad I think it will be IVF.

It's just so hard to get my head round. We are gonna keep NTNP as I dont see the point in full blown TTC there is very little chance.

How are you getting on? Anything new?

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Sounds like a good approach for now hun - relax and NTNP until you have a clearer picture of what to do, and there's always a chance, however small, that you'll get a lucky BFP in the meantime. It'll be nice to not stress about temps/OPKs etc :D Wishing you loads of luck!

I'm OK I guess. I'm technically WTT now (again, argh!!) because of OH having some cold feet and worrying about money etc. If all goes well we'll be NTNP again in Jan, if not, who knows? I'm pretty bummed about it, we were doing it for 3 months and suddenly I have to get used to the fact we're not. Just sooooo broody now it's not even funny! Bloody men! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

They are idiots. Mine is being surprisingly good at the mo. I thought he would freak about having to have a SA but he is fine. Seems like hes as into it as me.

Think hes realised with all the problems aswell that is kind of now or never and it may never happen.

xx


----------



## MrsGM

Got quite a bit of cramping today...weird!


----------



## MrsGM

Well AF has arrived! At least cycles are getting shorter, however feel really cack and supposed to be starting house move today...


----------



## angelwings666

Moving this weekend as well MrsGM, but it's a good sign for me, as I'll be living with OH. I'm hoping that increased opportunities for BDing will be a gooood thing :D


----------



## MrsGM

angelwings666 said:


> Moving this weekend as well MrsGM, but it's a good sign for me, as I'll be living with OH. I'm hoping that increased opportunities for BDing will be a gooood thing :D

Hope your move has gone better than ours, snow has meant calling it off for this weekend


----------



## Faythe

angelwings666 said:


> Moving this weekend as well MrsGM, but it's a good sign for me, as I'll be living with OH. I'm hoping that increased opportunities for BDing will be a gooood thing :D

Good luck with the move. You'll love it once you're all settled in :D

I remember when me and the OH moved - it was a nightmare and took a whole week to get sorted. 

I finally got all my presents wrapped today, thank goodness! Been putting it off for weeks :blush:

I'm due to test on boxing day and I know the week will drag now so bad:dohh:


----------



## canadabear

Hello there Ladies!
I am new here and just recently went from WTT to NTNP! :happydance:
Just wanted to connect with other people in the same boat.
Sometimes I find myself getting worried that I have waited too long
as I am already 33 and turning 34 in June. But life takes its course and
if it is meant to be it will be.. 
I am thinking of starting to track my cycles but am a little unsure of how to go about determining when I am ovulating.. without using the test strips/ temp etc etc.. 
And OH and I do not want to start actively TTC unless we really have to.. preferring to take the nice and easy approach if possible.. :haha:
Good to be on here... and GOOD LUCK to everyone!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Trishg21

^ Welcome!

We are in the same boat as far as not wanting have to do charting and O testing unless we have to. Hopefully you'll be able to get a BFP before that point too!


----------



## MrsGM

welcome along :D


----------



## Faythe

I've got some wierd pain thing going on today. Not like cramping when AF is almost due, but actual sharp pains. Odd. AF is due on boxing day so we'll see what happens.


----------



## canadabear

Faythe said:


> I've got some wierd pain thing going on today. Not like cramping when AF is almost due, but actual sharp pains. Odd. AF is due on boxing day so we'll see what happens.

funny I am feeling the exact same and AF is due about the same time as you! Fingers crossed for both of us.. :winkwink:


----------



## morri

Sounds good for you Faythe hope it is what you wish :D


----------



## Faythe

Lets hope. Fingers crossed:flower:


----------



## Faythe

I tell you what, I am struggling not to be sick this morning. My OH has a bad cold virus which he's given to me so that could be what is making me feel sick. I want to eat something 'cos I am so hungry but I know i'll be sick :(


----------



## angelwings666

Faythe said:


> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> Moving this weekend as well MrsGM, but it's a good sign for me, as I'll be living with OH. I'm hoping that increased opportunities for BDing will be a gooood thing :D
> 
> Good luck with the move. You'll love it once you're all settled in :D
> 
> I remember when me and the OH moved - it was a nightmare and took a whole week to get sorted.
> 
> I finally got all my presents wrapped today, thank goodness! Been putting it off for weeks :blush:
> 
> I'm due to test on boxing day and I know the week will drag now so bad:dohh:Click to expand...

He's living with his parents, daughter and brother, I'm here as a temporary measure 'till the New Year, l when we'll find a place for me, him and his daughter. It's been a bit mad with Christmas, but should settle after all the excitement!


----------

